# Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2012)

Moin, Moin!

Ich bin heute den Geesthang mit meinem Cotic abgeritten. Sch*** kalt bei -3, aber hat Spass gemacht. Mein Tacho erzählt was von 38 Km und 500 Hm.









Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2012)

Bloemfontein und ich waren heute in der Nordheide unterwegs. Auch kalt, -7°C. 





Wieso tun wir uns das eigentlich an?
Deshalb:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9161150&postcount=966


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (6. Februar 2012)

Wie viel wiegt das Linke?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2012)

Mit den Reifen ziemlich exakt 14,3kg. Partliste auf Anfrage per Mail


----------



## chem (6. Februar 2012)

Ist ja eher kein Leichtbau. von daher klingt das ganz gut.


----------



## Baelko (26. Februar 2012)

Klasse....Sonne, recht trockener Boden und angenehme Temperaturen. Also mal wieder mit dem Solaris raus. Das Ding ist zu geil, es bügelt bergab über alles rüber. Ganz ehrlich, ein 26" Fully mit Federweg um die 120mm braucht kein Mensch. Ein 29" mit Stahlrahmen reicht aus. Und wenn es gröber wird, dann halt ein Fully mit mehr Federweg. Ich bin mal gespannt was Exto zu seinem Simple mit 120mm Federweg sagt. Das Bike mit 2,4er Ardent geht bestimmt richtig ab.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2012)

Aber Hallo. war auch unterwegs. Die Reverb ist Gold wert bei Touren.


----------



## chem (26. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Ich war auch unterwegs, wenn auch das Cotic unter meinem A**** nicht zu erkennen ist:




Robert


----------



## Tracer (26. Februar 2012)

im keller warte ein cotic solaris art gerecht bewegt zu werden.
bin gespannt wie es sich fährt.
referenz: sott scale
              liteville mk2 + mk4
              nicolai helius

bericht folgt!
willy


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2012)

Moin Willy,
hoffentlich sehe ich die "Kiste" dann bei Helmuts Höllenritt 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (4. März 2012)

Unterwegs auf dem Haustrail. Endlich haben wir mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Lieblingskurve gemacht:


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2012)

Hab heute auch dem Stahlross etwas Auslauf gegönnt.





Das hier war mal mein Lieblingstrail. Ein schön flowiges Geschlängel zwischen eng stehenden Bäumen, über Wurzeln und kleine Hügel. Manchmal könnt ich


----------



## Baelko (4. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Unterwegs auf dem Haustrail


...oh Gott...das sieht steil aus 

@Jaypeare.....kenn ich....bei uns hauen sie auch gerade den Wald klein...

Ich war mal mit dem Crosser unterwegs....


----------



## Elbambell (4. März 2012)

Schön, dass man es erkennt. Ich war beeindruckt wie "flach" es auf den Bildern wirkt  In Wahrheit ist es noch viel, viel, vie... schlimmer 

Sag mal Baelko: Haben die Reifen auf dem Crosser wirklich so wenig Profil, wie es aussieht?


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Jaypeare.....kenn ich....bei uns hauen sie auch gerade den Wald klein...



Ich sags mal so: Mir ist bewusst, dass eigentlich alles Nutzwald ist und sowas passieren kann. Aber da gibt es ringsherum jede Menge Wald ohne Bikertrails. Und der Trail war sicher keine Einrückgasse, weil er dafür viel zu schmal war. Die Tatsache, dass man den bekannt viel frequentierten und eigentlich nur von Bikern genutzten (wahrscheinlich auch angelegten) Weg genau im Bereich seines schönsten Verlaufs komplett plattwalzt, eine Riesenschneise zieht und den Verschnitt kreuz und quer liegen lässt, damit man auch ja keine Chance hat, da noch irgendwie durchzufahren ... das sieht für mich stark nach Absicht aus.

@Elbambell: Respekt.  Keine 10 Pferde würden mich da mit dem Bike runterkriegen.


----------



## Baelko (4. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Schön, dass man es erkennt. Ich war beeindruckt wie "flach" es auf den Bildern wirkt


...das sieht man nur wenn man 25 Jahre Erfahrung hat mit dem Ablichten von Mountainbikern im Gelände....die Reifen haben gar kein Profil. Profil wird im Gelände immer überbewertet 

Noch ein Bild von mir. Am Samstag um 9:00h klingelte es bei mir an der Haustür. Kumpel Anno hatte sich am Abend wieder irgendwo im Wald in die Büsche geschlagen. Bikepacking scheint gerade hip zu werden, ich habe jetzt schon von ein paar Jungs gehört die am Wochenende mit kleinem Gepäck unterwegs sind. Ich will es im Sommer auch mal ausprobieren. Einen Daunenschlafsack habe ich mir schon gekauft. Wie auch immer, der Anno hat erstmal ein Frühstück und ein starken Kaffee bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. März 2012)

So muss das !

Meine Revelate Bags sind jetzt auch da. Muss unbedingt mal los


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2012)

Hey, das Rad hab ich doch Samstag kurz vor 11 am Ortsausgang in Buchholz gesehen


----------



## Beorn (5. März 2012)

Das liegengelassene Holz wird von denen aufgesammelt, die das Los gekauft haben, als Brennholz. Darum liegt es einfach so dumm rum, den Forstarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät ist es egal wo es rumliegt und die, die das Los kaufen, kommen immer wochenends zum kleiner machen und einsammeln. Darum liegt es ne Weile.

Ich finds auch wenig erbaulich beim biken, aber ich mach auch Holz (Los), daher weiß ich, dass das zum nutzwald dazugehört.


----------



## Baelko (5. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hey, das Rad hab ich doch Samstag kurz vor 11 am Ortsausgang in Buchholz gesehen


 .......stimmt, der Anno war gerade raus bevor ihr geklingelt habt. War am Samstag relativ viel Betrieb im Eaven HQ.

@Exto....wir hatten ja über den E1 Wanderweg schon gesprochen. Ab Buchholz Richtung Süden, oder ab ? Richtung Buchholz.


----------



## Baelko (5. März 2012)

@Catsoft.......stimmt, der Anno war gerade raus bevor ihr geklingelt habt. War am Samstag relativ viel Betrieb im Eaven HQ.

@Exto....wir hatten ja über den E1 Wanderweg schon gesprochen. Ab Buchholz Richtung Süden, oder ab ? Richtung Buchholz. Wir könnten eigentlich mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Wer fährt eine Cotic und wohnt in der Nähe des E1 X Wanderweg. Erster Eintrag: Ich


----------



## exto (5. März 2012)

Harburg - Celle würde sich als Wochenendtour mal anbieten. Sind so ungefähr 200 km.


----------



## annos (5. März 2012)

So, jetzt bin ich auch dabei und äußere mich mal! Bei Fragen zum Rad (oder Ausrüstung) gerne stellen.

@Baelko: danke fürs Frühstück! War nicht so gut dass Du mir den Baum Renner gezeigt hast, mein Renner sieht jetzt gar nicht mehr so gut aus!

@Baelko & exto: wenn Ihr ne Biwaktour plant, sagt bescheid, komme gerne mit. Als Strecke ist auch der Herrmannsweg und dann verlängert mit dem Eggeweg gut geeignet. Gesamt ca 240 km, tolle Strecke und gute Infrastruktur!

@exto: geile Entscheidung, TD zu fahren, bin etwas neidisch


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2012)

Ich wohne auch an dem Weg, fahre aber (noch) ein etwas anderes Tempo, denke ich.


----------



## exto (6. März 2012)

Biwak-Tour ist bei mir immer Genuss-Tour. Schön sinnig, aber dafür gern länger. Eggeweg/Herrmansweg sind wir im November als Abschlusstour gefahren. Besonders der Eggeweg ist echt schön. Wenn man mehr Zeit hat, ist das ein sehr schönes Stück E1: Hamburg-Heide-Deister-Lemgo-Detmold-Eggeweg-Marsberg.

Leider ist dieses Jahr schon so verplant, dass sich das höchstens mal gestückelt machen lässt.


----------



## Elbambell (8. März 2012)

And suddenly, things went totally wrong...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2012)

Das wird nix mehr, du hast den Lenker losgelassen


----------



## Beorn (8. März 2012)

"Fall" von akutem Falschrum!


----------



## exto (9. März 2012)

Hundert mal abschreiben:

"Das Gummiding mit den Noppen dran ist für unten"

Is wie im richtigen Leben


----------



## Elbambell (12. März 2012)

Heute aus der Kategorie: wuhäää




Je nach Ergebnis gibt es auch bald mal ein Video.
Grüße


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2012)

Das Bild sieht im Ansatz so aus, als würdest du den Helm gleich brauchen.


----------



## +Paule+ (13. März 2012)

annos schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich auch dabei und äußere mich mal! Bei Fragen zum Rad (oder Ausrüstung) gerne stellen.


Anno, freut mich das Du mit Deinen GST-Plänen ernst machts.
Wollen wir uns mal auf ein Bier treffen, wir wohnen ja fast nebeneinander (think CD Rückfahrt ?

@ alle die sich für Touren auf den E1 interessieren: http://flensburgxhamburg.blogspot.com/2011/11/info-151111.html


----------



## annos (14. März 2012)

Moin Paule,

können wir gerne machen! 

Gruß
Anno


----------



## Elbambell (18. März 2012)

Waren heute trotz vielen Regens und unangenehmer Kälte unterwegs. Die Kamera haben wir allerdings drinnen gelassen. Dafür wurde ein USB-Stick getauscht mit Filmmaterial von letzter Woche.

Scheinbar hat Cotic einen weiteren Fan gefunden  Der Film ist von Aju, der (noch) auf einem Trailstar unterwegs ist 

Das ist ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt und kein groß angelegtes Filmprojekt. Also kein Ton und wenig Varianz. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem. 

Edit: überarbeitetes Video


----------



## Beorn (18. März 2012)

Jetzt versteh ich warum du ein zweites leichtes BFe fürs Üben in der Stadt wolltest!

Schöne Stürze und Umfaller am Ende! Und bis dahin echt subr gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (19. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Waren heute trotz vielen Regens und unangenehmer Kälte unterwegs....


......geeeil.......


----------



## exto (19. März 2012)




----------



## Elbambell (21. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen. Wir werden noch Musik drunter legen, wenn es euch gefällt. 
(für die es interessiert: ich aktualisiere das Video dann nach dem Wochenende.)


----------



## scylla (22. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das ist ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt und kein groß angelegtes Filmprojekt. Also kein Ton und wenig Varianz. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.



ah, der Stein im Felsenmeer ist also auch schon gefallen 

Ich will das auch so können!

(Ton hab ich eh nicht im Büro, die bewegten Bilder sind auch ohne gut!)


----------



## Elbambell (22. März 2012)

Der Stein ist netter Weise unter beschis**ensten Umständen gefallen. Er war total bemost und das Hinterrad driftet ständig gen Unten... Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit kommt auf dem Video fast gar nicht rüber, zumindest bis zum Sturz, den Aju - lieb wie er ist - mit reingeschnitten hat  Auch wenn er glimpflich abgelaufen ist, war das eine der erschreckensten Sekunden meines Bikerdarseins. 

Komm doch zum Nightride heute mit! Treffpunkt ist 17 Uhr in Da Hbf Ostseite.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2012)

@Elbambell 
wenn ich solches zeug sehe denke ich immer, man bin ich technisch schlecht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (25. März 2012)

Hi,
aju hat mir das überarbeitete Video mitgebracht. Habs ins Album geladen. Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen. 

War bei dem schönen Wetter denn niemand unterwegs? Wir waren "leider" nur wieder an den Hausbergen ohne etwas neues.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Ich leide unter massivem Gabel- und Dämpfermangel


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Er war total bemost und das Hinterrad driftet ständig gen Unten... Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit kommt auf dem Video fast gar nicht rüber



das Glitsch-Rutsch-Zeug war mir durchaus nicht entgangen... was meinen Respekt vor der Fahrerischen Leistung nicht gerade schmälert! 



Elbambell schrieb:


> Komm doch zum Nightride heute mit! Treffpunkt ist 17 Uhr in Da Hbf Ostseite.



Da gab's leider einen kleinen Termin-Konflikt. Hoffentlich klappt's näxtes Mal


----------



## annos (26. März 2012)

Am vergangenen Wochenende auf dem E1 zwischen Hamburg und Kiel:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der Stein ist netter Weise unter beschis**ensten Umständen gefallen. Er war total bemost und das Hinterrad driftet ständig gen Unten... Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit kommt auf dem Video fast gar nicht rüber, zumindest bis zum Sturz, den Aju - lieb wie er ist - mit reingeschnitten hat  Auch wenn er glimpflich abgelaufen ist, war das eine der erschreckensten Sekunden meines Bikerdarseins.
> 
> Komm doch zum Nightride heute mit! Treffpunkt ist 17 Uhr in Da Hbf Ostseite.



TOP! Da bin ich fast 1 1/2 Jahre von Mo-Fr beruflich in DA und merke erst jetzt was ich verpasse... Nächste Woche ist dann Schluss hier .
Aber Bikemitnahme wäre eh nicht so einfach gewesen bis Anfang diesen Jahres...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. April 2012)

Diese Woche an der Birkenhainer Straße...













Zur Info: Birkenhainer Straße


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. April 2012)

@ Elbambell wo wohnst du denn im Odenwald? 
und schönes video


----------



## jjom (13. April 2012)

da Elbambell nicht antwortet helfe ich mal aus: er wohnt gar nicht im  Odenwald - aber wir starten oft in der näheren (südlichen) Umgebung von  Darmstadt.

Im Foto-Thread kein Post ohne Bild, da es ein Cotic sein soll muss ein altes Bild von Elbambell herhalten:


----------



## Elbambell (13. April 2012)

Hättest du nicht irgend ein schönes Bild nehmen können? Das sieht aus, als hätte ich Angst über Steine zu rollen... und nebenbei: was soll der süße Stummellenker?

Ich habe ihm schon per PN geschrieben, da ich das nicht hier im Thread diskutieren wollte... 

Da kein Post ohne Bild, hier das Bild:




Da bin ich in einer Woche wieder  Komme dann mit Video wieder. 

Gruß, Elbambell


----------



## Tracer (14. April 2012)

*meine erfahrung mit madam solaris!
ich hatte die möglichkeit für 2 lange wochen ein solaris zu testen und hier meine erfahrung:
uphill:
ich war so überrascht, wie gut das 29" solaris kletterte. selbst an steilen anstiegen klebte das vorderrad förmlich auf dem boden,
obwohl lenker und sattel auf einer gleiche höhen waren. traktion genauso gut wie mit dem fully, das fand ich schon richtig toll!
downhill:
wieder eine grosse überraschung!
selbst an mega steilen abfahrten, kein überschlagsgefühl!!!
auf jeden fall ist man mit dem 29" hardtail schneller als mit dem 26" hardtail bergab.
singeltrail:
es fühlte sich genauso schnell an wie ein 26", nicht schneller aber auch nicht langsamer!

fazit: ich würde jedem, der gern touren, singeltrails, marathon und cc fahren ein 29"hardtail empfehlen.
         ein anfänger hat viel mehr vorteile mit dem 29" als mit einem 26".
         ich selber bin ich 1,73 groß und kam mit dem solarisrahmen grösse "M" super zurecht.
         sollte ich mir irgendwann ein hardtail kaufen, wird es ein cotic solaris sein.

m.f.g.
willy

p.s.: dank carsten, habe ich meine meinung über die 29" geändert.
        bis vor kurzen, hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich irgendwann einen positiven satz über ein 29" schreiben würde. ich war so zu                   
        sagen ein 29" gegner!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. April 2012)

Das mit dem Hardtail, 29" / 26" und dem Downhill würde ich gerne nochmal mit dir ausfahren. Schlage Braunlage als Duellplatz vor Alternativ auch Paul Roth

Spaß beiseite: Bin heute auch das erste Mal richtig mit dem Solaris gefahren (mit Starrgabel) und es ist schon klasse. Für XC erste Wahl. Bergab angenehm (nicht so spritzig wie meine Bifi, aber trotzdem prima) und bergauf einfach nur gut


----------



## Catsoft (18. April 2012)

Moin!

Das Wetter war ja am Abend richtig gut  Unsere beiden auf der Runde...





Robert


----------



## Tracer (18. April 2012)

robert + chrisi, tolle bikes!


----------



## Baelko (19. April 2012)

@ Catsoft....whow...schönes Soda....bitte macht doch noch ein paar mehr Bilder !...vielleicht hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466406&page=49


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. April 2012)

Moin



Und ich dachte,ich bin und bleib der einzige Sodafahrer südöstlich von Hamburg,glaub ich brauch wieder was neues....
Kleiner Scherz...sehr schön,gibt einfach nix besseres als das Soda,um nix in der Welt würd ichs wieder hergeben!
Ne schwarze Gabel würd ihm aber besser stehen meiner Meinung nach...

Lg nach Escheburg,vielleicht laufen sich unsere Sodas ja mal übern Weg,wer weiß...

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @ Catsoft....whow...schönes Soda....bitte macht doch noch ein paar mehr Bilder !...vielleicht hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466406&page=49



Da es nicht meins ist, habe ich dafür keine Freigabe


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2012)

OK, verstehe ich....gut das du mit deiner alten Stahlmöhre überhaupt mitfahren darfst


----------



## krawa (21. April 2012)

Wir (meine Frau Katrin) und ich waren heute mal wieder in der Heide unterwegs. Wie immer konnte Katrin ihren Siegestanz auf dem Berg aufführen. Ich hatte mal wieder keine Chance. Entschuldigt bitte mein nicht Cotic!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2012)

Ihr wohnt ja fast um die Ecke.
Die DT Gabel war letzes Mal noch nicht drin, oder? Passt ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (21. April 2012)

Hast ja ein gutes Gedächniss, dass Du dich noch an die Gabel erinnerst. Respekt!!!!
Wir würden uns auch wieder über eine gemeinsame Tour freuen (diesmal werde ich auch durchhalten!!!)


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2012)

Ich bin dafür, jetzt aber erstmal 2 Wochen im Weißwurstgebiet

Ich würde auch bei einer Heidetour mal mitfahren. Ihr könnt ja hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Baelko (22. April 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Hast ja ein gutes Gedächniss, dass Du dich noch an die Gabel erinnerst. Respekt!!!!
> Wir würden uns auch wieder über eine gemeinsame Tour freuen (diesmal werde ich auch durchhalten!!!)


.......bitte schon mal ganz dick das letzte Wochenende im Mai in den Kalender tragen. Da wollen wir ein Cotic Camp (oder so) in Buchholz organisieren. Samstag (HaBe's) und Sonntag (Heide) biken....Samstag abend grillen und Bier trinken...neue Cotic Modelle anschauen.


----------



## krawa (1. Mai 2012)

Ich würde schon gerne kommen. Darf ich dann statt mit Katrin auch mit 2 alten Männern (mein Bruder und ein Freund) kommen?
Wie Du weißt, haben wir auch NOCH keine Cotics.
Sind wir trotzdem willkommen?


----------



## Baelko (1. Mai 2012)

Na...drücken wir mal eine Auge zu....klar doch.


----------



## Elbambell (7. Mai 2012)

Wie immer für euch zu erst:


Das war viel Arbeit, ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (7. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video und toll, was du aus deinem Rad heraus holst.


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2012)

und ob das gefällt 
mann, was bin ich jetzt gerade neidisch!


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Mai 2012)

macht laune 
Gute gemacht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2012)

Top!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2012)

Top Video, top gefahren und lustige Musik dazu


----------



## Catsoft (8. Mai 2012)

Heute war irgendwie "Brückentag" 






















Es waren jedenfalls wieder schöne 40 KM bei gutem Wetter auf einem wunderbaren Rad...

Robert


----------



## Baelko (9. Mai 2012)

@Robert....was sind das denn für Reifen? Sehen so ein bissel aus wie meine 20 Jahre alten Panaracer.


----------



## Beorn (9. Mai 2012)

Seit ihr Brüder? In den Autoteilen im Video siehts sogar nach Zwillingen aus!

Saugut gefahren und unterhaltsam gefilmt/geschnitten!


----------



## Elbambell (9. Mai 2012)

Interessante Frage... Wir sind nicht mal weit verwandt. Ich glaube in Wahrheit sehen wir uns auch gar nicht so ähnlich. Ich bin z.B. der mit den Haaren


----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Robert....was sind das denn für Reifen? Sehen so ein bissel aus wie meine 20 Jahre alten Panaracer.



Das sind Charge Splashback...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2012)

Col de la Schlucht, Vogesen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2012)

Achja, jemand nen guten Tipp wie man ein BFe Schaltauge gerade biegt? Was empfiehlt sich da als Werkzeug?
Das Felsenmeer hat leider ein paar Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## Laschpuffer (22. Mai 2012)

Damals, also früher (Mitte der 90er) haben wir austauschbare Schaltaugen im Schraubstock wieder grade "gezwungen". Vielleicht vorher etwas heiß machen, um nicht ganz in der Kaltverformung das Material zu killen.
Ob man das heute noch machen kann?
Rahmenfeste Schaltaugen wurden simpel mit Verlängerung grade gebogen, waren aber meist untere Mittelklasse Chromorahmen.

Edit: Achso, war nur ein Hinweis wie wir es früher gemacht haben. Ob man das heute noch machen sollte ist fraglich. Vielleicht mal beim Hersteller/Importeur nachfragen? Vielleicht haben die ja ein richtiges Verfahren dafür?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2012)

In den Laden gehen und eine Richtlehre leihen.


----------



## Baelko (23. Mai 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Achja, jemand nen guten Tipp wie man ein BFe Schaltauge gerade biegt? Was empfiehlt sich da als Werkzeug?
> Das Felsenmeer hat leider ein paar Spuren hinterlassen...


...Ups, und das Schaltwerk ist unbeschädigt?!....ungewöhnlich. Das ist ein Fall für die Werkstatt, bzw. richtiges Werkzeug. 

BTW, das BFe III hat ein austauschbares Ausfallende. Die gleichen wie auch beim Soul, Solaris und X.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Mai 2012)

Nee, das Schaltwerk ist auch kaputt. Das Schaltauge ist nur minimal verbogen.
Was ist denn richtiges Werkzeug für so was?
Google-Bildersuche mit "Richtlehre" ist leider reichlich unergiebig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Sowas:
http://www.google.de/search?client=...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2012)

Hab ne lange Schraube in das Schaltauge gedreht und es dann mit der Wasserpumpenzange gerichtet.  Hat funktioniert. Das Schaltwerk hat's übrigens doch überlebt. Der Käfig war etwas aufgebogen, konnte man aber leicht zurück biegen. Nur die Befestigungsschraube hat nach dem Abschrauben und zwei weiteren Montageversuchen ihr Gewinde "abgestreift". Mal gucken wo ich ne neue her bekomme.


----------



## Fleshripper (5. Juni 2012)

Das Rot von Sattelstütze und Gabel kommt noch weg, aber Hauptsache erstmal fahren 

Bin mächtig zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (5. Juni 2012)

Sieht auch mächtig nach Spaß aus 
Die Zugführung für die Sattelstütze würde ich noch überarbeiten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2012)

Hab da grad was abgeholt Bilder folgen, aber ich war im Auto schon damit unterwegs


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Juni 2012)

Neuer Job, neue Wohnung, Projektendphase, Umzug organisieren, Bikeurlaub planen, Schietwetter ... da bleibt momentan kaum Gelegenheit zum Biken, auch nach Willingen hab ichs wieder mal nicht geschafft. 

Trotzdem hab ich heute die Regenpause genutzt, um den Hometrails Lebewohl zu sagen.








Liebes Ruhrgebiet. Man sagt dir gemeinhin nicht nach, die landschaftlich schönste Gegend in Deutschland zu sein. Trotzdem wars eine schöne Zeit. Mach's gut.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Juni 2012)

Und wo geht's jetzt hin?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Und wo geht's jetzt hin?



Zurück in die Heimat: Nähe Närmberch in Frangn.


----------



## versteher (18. Juni 2012)

Na dann sach ich schon mal herzlich "welcome" in Middlfranggn !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (18. Juni 2012)

Heimat ist da, wo das Cotic rollt.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

versteher schrieb:


> Na dann sach ich schon mal herzlich "welcome" in Middlfranggn !!!



Fei Obbachd, Bärschla! Des kanns an aldn Obberfrangn fei etz ned einfach a so neiwürgn! 

@Baelko: Schön gesagt. Die Trails in der fränkischen Schweiz sollen jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht sein.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Heimat ist da, wo das Cotic rollt.



Genau

Grüße

Nils


----------



## versteher (19. Juni 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Fei Obbachd, Bärschla! Des kanns an aldn Obberfrangn fei etz ned einfach a so neiwürgn!



Ach geih zou!


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Juni 2012)

Leider nur ein Handypic und auf unangemessenem Untergrund aber da kam halt gerade die Sonne raus


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2012)

In dem großen Rahmen mit dem 44mm Steuerrohr wirkt die Lyrik fast spiddelig. 
Schönes Bike


----------



## Andcream (23. Juni 2012)

Erste richtige Ausfahrt heute und gleich extra fürs Forum Bilder gemacht


----------



## ultraschwer (24. Juni 2012)

schönes rad - schöne gegend


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2012)

Da laufe ich so nichts ahnend durch den Wald....


----------



## radzwei (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo MXandi,

schöne Bilder. Sieht so aus, dass Du schon verschiedene Untergründe überrollen konntest.Wurzeln in den westlichen Wäldern, Schotter und Trails in den Bergen? Wie fährt es sich denn so?

Ist das ein L oder XL Rahmen?

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Soul und Solaris. Bin 1,84  und müsste mich wohl für eín L entscheiden, wobei in L das Solaris mir besser gefällt. Ich würde gerne für ein 17,5" Soul schrumpfen.

Grüße

Radzwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (25. Juni 2012)

Ja ist ein XL Rahmen. Und auch ja bin schon über alles drüber gerollt  
Mir gefällt das Soul in L besser. Erst ab dem XL sieht für mich das Solaris wieder normal aus
Sonst sieht es halt so 29er mäßig aus 

Zum fahren kann ich dir sagen das man erst den Unterschied merkt wenn man 26er und 29er in Vergleich fährt.
Das 29er hat bergauf über Wurzel und Steine gefühlt mehr Traktion. Dafür ist das 26er agiler und Spassiger zu fahren wenn es auf Trails geht. 
Gerade wenn es kurviger wird sind die kleinen Räder schon von Vorteil


----------



## radzwei (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mxandi,

stehe auf abfallende Oberrohre und Luft im Schritt. Jedenfalls ist Dein Solaris in XL das erste Bike für große Leute, dass otpisch einfach was her macht und stimmig von den Proportionen wirkt. Gut finde ich auch die Aussage, dass es eben trotz relativ kurzer Kettenstreben nicht ganz so wendig und agil wie ein 26 ist. Kurzer Vorbau, breite Lenker machen das Bike sicherlich wendig. Andererseits dürften die längeren Kettenstreben auch für mehr Tratkion sorgen, aber bei Spitzkehren etwas sperriger wirken. Ich sehe schon, dass man mal ein 29er gefahren haben muss, um sich ein Bild machen zu können. Oder man kauft sichbei meiner Größe ein Soul und ein Solaris in L, sowei ein BFE eine Nummer kleiner zum Spielen und ein Rocket in L für alles, was Spass macht. Wenn ich einmal reich wär...... Jedenfalls hat jedes Bike seinen optimalen Einsatzbereich und die Entscheidung, ob Solaris oder Soul fällt einem da schon besonders schwer.

Grüße

radzwei


----------



## Elbambell (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Nafets190 (27. Juni 2012)

Gut getarnt unter XC-bikes. CTF Mandern letzten Sonntag. Auf den sehr geilen Hochwaldtrails konnte ich es so richtig fliegen lassen. An einer dummen Stelle leider das Schaltauge verbogen 







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Machen Lust auf Radfahren. Am Wochenende werde ich mal vorsichtig losfahren und schauen, was ich der Hand zumuten kann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit deiner Hand?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2012)

Sehnenscheideentzündung. Gestern Gips ab Jetzt vorsichtig das Handgelenk wieder auf Vordermann bringen und Samstag wieder ein bisschen Rollen (gemütlich, mit der Freundin). In 2 Wochen muss ich fit für den Klettersteig sein.


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Juli 2012)

Gestern eine schöne Tour mit Freunden. Mit gefülltem Magen gings hinter der Burg Ramstein eine kleine aber feine Abfahrt hinunter.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (15. Juli 2012)

Bei dem durchwachsenem Wetter alle zuhause oder was?

Heute mal eine "längere" Tour gestartet. Am Ende haben sich fast 70 Kilometer und 1370Hm summiert  Richtig geile Tour, wären eigentlich noch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter dazu gekommen wenn ich mehr zu Essen dabei gehabt hätte . Alles in allem wurde ich wieder sehr von meinem Aufbau bestätigt. Macht einfach nur Spaß das Bifi 

Leider mal wieder nur schlechte Handypix und auch nicht von den schönsten Stellen. Wenn ich im Flow bin kann ich einfach nicht anhalten und ein Foto machen wenn ich "nur" die Handyknipse dabei habe..









Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (15. Juli 2012)

Gestern im Schwarzwald:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Juli 2012)

Mit dem BFe in Flims


----------



## Elbambell (26. Juli 2012)

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/44585500?color=004789" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe> <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/44585500">'Make the Move'</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/takeitoutsidefilms">takeitoutsidefilms</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

Das ist ja wohl eins der coolesten Bikevideos aller Zeiten!


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Juli 2012)

War heute mit zwei Kollegen bisschen Touren. Mein Kollege ist vom XC Hobel auf ein Scott Genius umgestiegen also musste ich ihm nochmal unseren Trailpark näherbringen. 

Kurz nach dem Start gab es erstmal eine noch kalte Erfrischung.




Der Gerstensaft gibt uns die Kraft von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Dann haben wir versucht ein paar Actionhaltige Fotos zu machen. (Icnl. dummen Gesichtern )




double von nafets_190 auf Flickr



double von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Richtig fokussierte gibts auch.



kicker von nafets_190 auf Flickr
Ein paar Souvenire habe ich noch mitgenommen.



Neue Souvenirs von nafets_190 auf Flickr
Zum Schluss das Wohlverdiente nach 48Km und 1300Hm.



wohl verdient von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2012)

Man, war ich schon lange nicht mehr da... Muss März gewesen sein... Mein geliebter Ex-Homespot...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2012)

Leider nur ein Handybild

Neue Bremsen und neuer Homespot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (1. August 2012)

och joa da lässts sich sicherlich aushalten


----------



## Baelko (2. August 2012)

"Stell dir vor eine Stadt baut einen Bikepark, und keiner geht hin"

Gestern war ich mal wieder in Bad Salzdetfurth. Ich bin an der Strecke schon einige Male vorbei gefahren, aber da ist nie ein Mensch. Echt schade, die Stadt hat bestimmt richtig viel Geld für das Gelände und die Strecke ausgegeben. 

Ich bin ja nicht so der Bikepark Freak, aber für meinen Geschmack sind die "Spielgeräte" nicht optimal. Die Holzdinger haben nicht wirklich flow. Es ist eine riesige Fläche, zusätzlich noch Heavy Dirtjump Equipment und eine Art BMX Bahn.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. August 2012)

hmmm, das sieht hübsch aus, aus der ferne. wenn allerdings keine sau fährt, könnte das daran liegen, dass wie du sagst der haufen holz keine freude aufkommen lässt. das ist sehr schade....


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2012)

das ist wie mit den total verplanten concrete rudolph skateplätzen...


----------



## Baelko (2. August 2012)

Weniger ist mehr. Hätten lieber einen Pumptrack und eine kleine Anlage von einem Fachmann bauen lassen sollen als da irgendwas in den Wald zu zimmern. Wer in der Nähe von Bad Salzdetfurth (20KM südlich von Hildesheim) ist, sollte trotzdem mal vorbei fahren. Würde mich mal interessieren was Bikepark-erfahrene Cotic Fahrer dazu sagen.


----------



## spooky1980 (2. August 2012)

Das kenn ich nur zu gut das kommt davon wenn die Stadt sich das nach seinen Vorstellung baut und nicht so wie die Kids das gerne hätte und im nachhinein darf man nichts verändern die kids können sich nicht entfalten und verlieren schnell interesse hier in Lüdenscheid ist auch ein Bikepark der schon verkommen ist.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. August 2012)

Ich war Heute mal mein Bfe in Beerfelden ausführen:

Drop, ist leider net die beste Qualität weils eins vieler Serienbilder ist:





Bin heute das erste mal einen richtigen Wallride gefahren:





Und dann der Schlusssprung, den Absprung sieht man nicht mehr auf dem Bild. Ich bin sogar gerade gelandet!:


----------



## Dealcrasher (13. August 2012)

Gestern die CTF-Bottrop nachgefahren, einzige richtige Highlight war die Halde Haniel, bei dem Wetter konnte man über das ganze Ruhrgebiet bis nach Münsterland schauen.
Das Soul klettert die Halden fast von allein hoch kein vergleich zu Rockhopper.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. August 2012)

Ich war mit der Freundin in Österreich und habe mich in den Loferer Steinbergen das erste Mal ans Bikebergsteigen gewagt. Könnte bei dem ersten Mal bleiben. Ziel war die von-Schmidt-Zabierow-Hütte inmitten der Steinberge auf 2000m Seehöhe, Ausgangspunkt der Campingplatz auf 600m. Zu Fuß war ich vor 5 Wochen schon mit Biwakgepäck, Proviant für 3 Tage und Kletterzeugs auf der Hütte und habe 70% des Weges bergab als fahrbar eingeschätzt.
Die Tour:
Halbe Stunde und gut 200hm Anfahrt mit Umwegen zum Anfang des Wanderweges zur Hütte. Von da aus hieß es dann das Rocket schultern und tragen. In der Gruppe habe ich das letzte Mal etwa 3,5 Stunden gebraucht und ging davon aus, diese Zeit mit Bike mindestens zu brauchen. Aber mit leichten Schuhe, kaum Pausen und überraschend guter Allgemeinform, stand ich nach knapp 2,5 Stunden auf der Terasse der Hütte und wurde von allen komisch angeschaut. Die Wirtin eröffnete mir dann, ich sei der zweite Biker überhaupt dort oben gewesen. 
//An dieser Stelle muss ich ein bisschen Werbung machen: Die Wirtsfamilie ist super nett und bereitet fantastisches Bergsteigeressen zu, mir haben es besonders die Spinatknödel dort angetan. Das Ambiente passt obendrein. Ein wirklich empfehlenswerter Ausgangspunkt für Wanderer, Kletter, Bergsteiger und eventuell auch Biker.//
Schnell ein Haferl Milchkaffe geschlürft und in Schale (Protektoren etc.) geschmissen. Wieder angeschaut worden wie ein bunter Hund und als ich Aufbrach stand ein ganzes Rudel Menschen mit der Kamera hinter mir. Die Hüttenwirte haben mir auch Bilder auf CD versprochen, das wird aber noch etwas dauern, den Beweiß reiche ich dann nach.

Die Abfahrt ging am Anfang extrem schlecht und ich hatte im Nu dicke Arme, was aber wohl neben dem Bremsen an den Protektoren lag, die ich nach 100hm wieder in den Rucksack steckte. Der Rest der Abfahrt hätte Mario sicher Spaß gemacht, mir war es, selbst mit Fully etwas zu verblockt und geröllig. Das Rocket hat seinen Job in diesem Terrain besser gemacht als ich erwartet hätte, aber Reifen und Fahrer waren ein echtes Problem. Ich bin ständig hängen geblieben oder faustgroße Steine sind unter mir ins Rollen gekommen, die Steinberge machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre. Diverse unfreiwillige Absteiger und eine langsame Rolle über den Lenker habe ich hingelegt, was ernsthaftes ist nicht passiert, aber der Lack des Rades und der Gabel sahen schonmal besser aus. Als ich kurz vor der Baumgrenze einen jungen Mann mit Kraxe rückwärts überholte, fragte ich mich dann ernsthaft, wieso ich mir das eigentlich antue, wobei das eine der fahrbarsten Sektionen für mich war.
Im Wald wurde es dann wieder kniffelig, da es die Tage vorher gründlich geregnet hatte und es neben viel glitschigem Fels einige nasse Wurzeln und noch mehr Holzstufen im Steig gab, die einfach nur noch blöd waren. Zusätzlich waren diese Stellen für einen Biker auch noch recht ausgesetzt und meine Konzentration war auf dem Niveau einer Doppelstunde Mathe in der 7./8. Stunde.
Insgesamt bin ich wohl nur so 50-60% runter gefahren. Festgestellt habe ich:
1. 2,5 Stunden Biketragen macht verspannten Nacken.
2. Ich mags lieber flowig.
3. Wenn man das Hinterrad in "normalem" Gelände recht sicher versetzen kann, bedeutet das für einen felsigen, alpinen Steig garnichts.
4. Als erfahrener Bergwandere verschätzt man sich zu Fuß leicht in der Fahrbarkeit.

Soweit euch noch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2012)

spinatknödel *schleck*

schade. hätte ja auch klappen können. trotzdem schönen urlaub noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (14. August 2012)

Was man hier kaum erkennt, ist ein 1Gang BFe im Bike Attack Staub:


----------



## Elbambell (15. August 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich war mit der Freundin in Österreich und habe mich in den Loferer Steinbergen das erste Mal ans Bikebergsteigen gewagt. Könnte bei dem ersten Mal bleiben. Ziel war die von-Schmidt-Zabierow-Hütte inmitten der Steinberge auf 2000m Seehöhe, Ausgangspunkt der Campingplatz auf 600m. Zu Fuß war ich vor 5 Wochen schon mit Biwakgepäck, Proviant für 3 Tage und Kletterzeugs auf der Hütte und habe 70% des Weges bergab als fahrbar eingeschätzt.
> Die Tour:
> Halbe Stunde und gut 200hm Anfahrt mit Umwegen zum Anfang des Wanderweges zur Hütte. Von da aus hieß es dann das Rocket schultern und tragen. In der Gruppe habe ich das letzte Mal etwa 3,5 Stunden gebraucht und ging davon aus, diese Zeit mit Bike mindestens zu brauchen. Aber mit leichten Schuhe, kaum Pausen und überraschend guter Allgemeinform, stand ich nach knapp 2,5 Stunden auf der Terasse der Hütte und wurde von allen komisch angeschaut. Die Wirtin eröffnete mir dann, ich sei der zweite Biker überhaupt dort oben gewesen.
> //An dieser Stelle muss ich ein bisschen Werbung machen: Die Wirtsfamilie ist super nett und bereitet fantastisches Bergsteigeressen zu, mir haben es besonders die Spinatknödel dort angetan. Das Ambiente passt obendrein. Ein wirklich empfehlenswerter Ausgangspunkt für Wanderer, Kletter, Bergsteiger und eventuell auch Biker.//
> ...



Netter Bericht. Trails beim Belaufen richtig einzuschätzen bedarf etwas Übung. Das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen  

Ich bin seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück und habe wieder jede Menge Videomaterial mitgebracht. Fertiges Filmchen gibt's hoffentlich relativ bald.


----------



## govera (15. August 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Was man hier kaum erkennt, ist ein 1Gang BFe im Bike Attack Staub:



Hab dich beim fahren sehen, tolle Leistung mit Hardtail und Eingang! Außerdem schönes Bike.


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2012)

hardtail 
eingang macht das rad schön unanfällig.
hat es bei dem rennen nennenswerte gegenanstiege?


----------



## Baelko (15. August 2012)

Eingang?! Klasse, hast du ein Bild vom Bike? Du fährst dann mit einem Kettenspanner? Gruß in die Schweiz


----------



## palazzo (15. August 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Was man hier kaum erkennt, ist ein 1Gang BFe im Bike Attack Staub:



geniales Foto...

kannst du was zum Bild (Aufnahme/Bearbeitung) sagen? Wie ist der Unschärfe-Effekt bei der Landschaft entstanden?

Sorry für "off topic"


----------



## Ketchyp (15. August 2012)

Hersteller 	NIKON CORPORATION
Kamera 	NIKON D700
Datum/Zeit 	2012-08-12 13:22:18
Blende 	f/4
Belichtungszeit 	1/2500 s
ISO 	250
Brennweite (35 mm) 	n/a
Brennweite (echt) 	160 mm
Koordinaten 	n/a
Speicherplatz belegt 	516.0 KB 

und dann halt in ps leicht crossen+entsättigen imho.


----------



## mangolassi (15. August 2012)

@govera: Danke, ich hatte viel Spass.

@ a.nienie: Angeblich 140hm Uphill, im Rennen haben die sich sehr nennenswert angefühlt, im Training nicht so.

@Baelko: Um Himmels Willen, Kettenspanner Exzentriker, der originale von Tobi. Hatten wirs nicht schonmal davon? Ich hab Fotos im Album.

@palazzo: mehr als die Exif Daten weiss ich nicht, ist ein Sportograf Foto, die anderen sind lustigerweise dafür total übersättigt


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. August 2012)

Waren so platt, dass wir gar nicht mehr zum Knipsen kamen, daher nur Mob-Fot.

Solaris und Baggermatsch im Elm passt wie die Faust aufs Auge... Klettern und steile Abfahrten verlieren ihren Schrecken - zumindest solange noch was in den Beinen ist.










Gruss nach Buchholz und Dank an den, der die 70km anstrengende Sommer Elm Tour eingestellt hat. Es hatte vorher ausgiebig geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (25. August 2012)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das kommende


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

Schaut gut aus. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2012)

fetzig....


----------



## Elbambell (27. August 2012)




----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

die videos werden auch immer besser 



... und außerdem habt ihr nen knall 
(muss ja eine sch*** arbeit gewesen sein, sogar mit schauspieleinlagen... scheint als wärt ihr mit den trails mittlerweile nicht mehr ausgelastet )


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2012)

die schauspielern nicht, die sind so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (30. August 2012)

Erwischt...


----------



## Baelko (31. August 2012)

Mist, jetzt ist er fast rum der Dänemark Urlaub. Henne Strand, Blabjerg....Waldgebiet mit "Erhebung" 64 Meter über Meeresspiegel....3 angelegte MTB Runden....sehr zu empfehlen wenn die Frau/Freundin & Tochter nerven und statt in die Berge unbedingt an einen Nordsee-Strand wollen.......weiß - "Marathon", ca . 13 KM = 1 Stunde!; grün - "Anfänger"; schwarz - "Experten"


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2012)

als gentleman hättest Du ihr das fully überlassen sollen


----------



## Baelko (31. August 2012)

Das Rocket gibt es noch nicht in XS...dafür hat sie meine ganzen Pimpteile geerbt....viel Carbon, leichte Tune Laufräder...alles was nicht mehr an meinem 29" passt, hat meine Tochter jetzt an ihrem Soul....


----------



## argh (1. September 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Das Rocket gibt es noch nicht in XS...dafür hat sie meine ganzen Pimpteile geerbt....viel Carbon, leichte Tune Laufräder...alles was nicht mehr an meinem 29" passt, hat meine Tochter jetzt an ihrem Soul....



Das ist mal ein fairer Zug.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2012)

Außerdem lernt man auf dem Fully nicht gescheit zu fahren


----------



## extrafresh78 (2. September 2012)

War zwar nicht heute aber hauptsache in Action



Verfolgt und angetrieben von einem 29er-Babe


----------



## martn (3. September 2012)

gestern in der alten heimat:






710mm by all martn, on Flickr





Nossengrund by all martn, on Flickr





Roots by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## extrafresh78 (4. September 2012)

@martn

Sehr geile Bilder und ein echt tolles Bike hast da aufgebaut.

Von mir bekommst          

Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2012)

Martns Solaris ist wirklich ein fein Gerät.

Heute bisschen Bier&Bike:




wallrider#2 von nafets_190 auf Flickr



B'n'B - Bike and Beer von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. September 2012)

Endlich bin ich mal dazu gekommen, die Bilder von meinem Handy auf den Computer zu bekommen, deshalb gibts erst jetzt das Bild von unserer Tour am letzten rolleyes Sonntag.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ich bin mit Elbambell, meinem Vater und Elbambells Freunden gefahren. Jedenfalls bin ich vorher noch nie Stolperbiken gewesen und so steile und technische Sachen runtergefahren. Aber wenn man mal die Stellen in echt sieht, die Elbambells fährt, dann 
Aber ich hab mir auch 2 Smilys verdient 
Also hier das Bild von letztem Sonntag, es waren 3 Bifis auf der Tour dabei:


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2012)

für die 

War gestern mit dem Rocket unterwegs und habe noch ein bisschen am Setup rumgespielt. Langsam komme ich in die Gefilde des heiligen Dämpfersetups.


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (15. September 2012)

Hallo,
das war die 3. Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Rad, diesmal u.a. am Rheinufer bei Mainz. Die Sitzposition wie beim Rennrad, 5 bar in den Reifen und die Querzüge der Avid Shorty Ultimate flacher als die Bedienungsanleitung vorschreibt. Bremst und fährt wie mein Rennrad, nur alles abseits der Straßen. Das war der Sinn, keine Crossrennen oder superschweres Gelände. Ach so, neues Mitglied übrigens. Ich hoffe, man sieht das Foto.
Viele Grüße aus Rüsselsheim


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. September 2012)

Ist das eine Titangabel?


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (15. September 2012)

Ja, die arbeitet richtig. Genauso wie die Titanstütze. Fährt sich sehr komfortabel.


----------



## scylla (16. September 2012)

rocket-einweihung in der pfalz


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2012)

Hm, ich hoffe, das Rocket findet über'n Winter den Weg in meinen Keller...

Hab gestern mal die nähere Umgebung meiner neuen Heimat erkundet:

Bikebergsteigen in Quarten am Walensee (leider nur Handybilder)

Auf halbem Weg rauf






Und oben:


----------



## scylla (16. September 2012)

ich hoffe immer, solche Berge würden mal den Weg vor meine Haustür finden!

Beneidenswert!


----------



## Elbambell (16. September 2012)

Da sollte sich aber deine Haustür bewegen. Anders herum dauert es etwas länger...
wie fährt sich das Rocket?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. September 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Da sollte sich aber deine Haustür bewegen. Anders herum dauert es etwas länger...
> wie fährt sich das Rocket?



steht nebenan im aufbau-thread. 
kurzfassung: prinzipiell geil, nur der dämpfer brauch noch ein bisschen zuwendung vor's mal ins felsenmeer mit darf


----------



## frankensteinmtb (16. September 2012)

Coole Bilder Mettwurst!!  
Nur leider sinds laut Google Earth 433km (4Stunden und 33Minuten) dahin


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hoffe immer, solche Berge würden mal den Weg vor meine Haustür finden!
> 
> Beneidenswert!



Naja, en Stündchen muss ich auch noch fahren!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Coole Bilder Mettwurst!!
> Nur leider sinds laut Google Earth 433km (4Stunden und 33Minuten) dahin



Dann musst du mal ein verlängertes Wochenende für nen Trip hier her nutzen!


----------



## Nafets190 (16. September 2012)

ultragut Tobi. Hoffe mein BFe bekommt solche Berge auch mal zu sehen.


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2012)

Karl-Lagerfett schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 237585
> 
> Hallo,
> das war die 3. Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Rad, diesmal u.a. am Rheinufer bei Mainz. Die Sitzposition wie beim Rennrad, 5 bar in den Reifen und die Querzüge der Avid Shorty Ultimate flacher als die Bedienungsanleitung vorschreibt. Bremst und fährt wie mein Rennrad, nur alles abseits der Straßen. Das war der Sinn, keine Crossrennen oder superschweres Gelände. Ach so, neues Mitglied übrigens. Ich hoffe, man sieht das Foto.
> Viele Grüße aus Rüsselsheim



schönes X. gabel passt ganz gut fidne ich.
bist Du uns letztens in der nähe des flughafens entgegengekommen?
eine 3 mann truppe mit einem crosser (pinkes lenkerband).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ultragut Tobi. Hoffe mein BFe bekommt solche Berge auch mal zu sehen.



Falls es dich mal in die Schweiz verschlagen sollte, sag Bescheid .
Das gleiche gilt für die restliche Cotic-Gang hier.


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (17. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schönes X. gabel passt ganz gut fidne ich.
> bist Du uns letztens in der nähe des flughafens entgegengekommen?
> eine 3 mann truppe mit einem crosser (pinkes lenkerband).



Ja, gut möglich. Das war im Mönchbruch und bei der allerersten Fahrt. Wir haben hier ja ein geniales Netz von Waldautobahnen. Mir macht das X momentan so einen Spaß, dass die übrigen Räder warten müssen. Die Fahrtechniker unter Euch werden dem sicher nichts abgewinnen können.
Wenn ich da die anderen Fotos sehe...


----------



## annos (17. September 2012)

Karl-Lagerfett schrieb:


> Die Fahrtechniker unter Euch werden dem sicher nichts abgewinnen können.
> Wenn ich da die anderen Fotos sehe...



Das Gefühl habe ich auch, die Crosser werden hier zu wenig gewürdigt! 
Dein Rad gefällt mir gut, Wobei ich finde das die Titan- "Farbe" nicht so mit dem orange harmoniert. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt auf Titanstütze und oder Gabel umzurüsten. Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten?


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (18. September 2012)

Ich meine ja, da ich vergleichen kann. Gerade die kleinen Vibrationen nimmt Titan gut weg. Carbon mag ich nicht mehr so, nachdem mein Rennrad einen Riss im Oberrohr gekriegt hat, nachdem ich mich da mal kräftiger draufgesetzt habe. Kein Übergewicht!
Zu den Kosten: was ich in Räder investiere, kann mir keine Inflation und kein Hartz-IV- Amt jemals mehr wegnehmen.


----------



## Baelko (18. September 2012)

annos schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich auch, die Crosser werden hier zu wenig gewürdigt!
> Dein Rad gefällt mir gut, Wobei ich finde das die Titan- "Farbe" nicht so mit dem orange harmoniert. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt auf Titanstütze und oder Gabel umzurüsten. Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten?


...........dann mach doch mal einen "Zeigt her eure Cotic Xe" Thread auf....für die Fans der schmalen Reifen


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2012)

@Baelko: dafür!
 @Karl-Lagerfett: ja, die hardsandwege sind vor allem für den winter super. wobei es schon paradox ist: einerseits über den fluglärm schimpfen, andereseits rund um den flughafen strampeln.

es ist ja nicht so, als ob mit den schmalen schlappen nichts gehen würde.


----------



## Baelko (18. September 2012)

Ja, in der Tat, da geht einiges mit dem X. Wobei die Reifenbreite schon ziemlich wichtig ist. Mit 32iger Reifen wird es in "richtigem" Gelände schon unkomfortabel, und das Risiko von Durchschlägen wächst. Mit 42igern oder schmalen 29er Reifen ist es ok.


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2012)

mal gucken, was ich dem X hinten verpassen kann. 42er semislick sollte gehen.


----------



## annos (18. September 2012)

Zu Reifenbreite im Cotic X:

ich fahre sowohl 42 Conti- Semislicks, die passen gut durch, bieten natürlich wenig Grip wenn es nass7 schlammig wird. Auch 42 Smart Sam passen gut und haben ordentlich Grip. Und mit den 42er Smart Sam sieht das Rad auch angenehm erwachsen aus


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2012)

klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (18. September 2012)

Ich habe heute mal die ersten vorsichtigen Flugversuche mit meinem neuen BFe gemacht. Es fliegt sich richtig gut. Sehr neutral in der Luft, trotz der dicken Gabel. 



(nich über die Qualität wundern bitte. Das ist aus nem kleinen Videoclip)
Auf dem Pumptrack macht es ebenfalls eine sehr gute Figur, erst recht wenn ich die Gabel auf 115mm runter drehe aber deswegen habe ich ja U-Turn gewählt. Leider bin ich völlig alle nach einer Runde. Da muss ich noch dran arbeiten, hehe.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8020201829/

Von der Tour am Sonntag mit Scylla 
Der Trail auf dem das Foto entstanden ist gehört absofort zu meinen  Trails obwohl die Sprünge etwas komisch konzipiert wurden


----------



## rayc (24. September 2012)

sauber gesprungen. 

ray

P.S.: Wenn du mit der rechten Maustaste aufs Bild bei flickr klickst, bekommst du den Link zum Bild (Bildadresse kopieren). Diesen kannst du hier einfügen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

Ah, ok ich wusste nicht wie ich das machen sollte


----------



## Elbambell (24. September 2012)

Zurück vom unglaublichsten Trip, den ich je unternommen habe. Zu unbeschreiblich, um ihn mit Worten zu beschreiben. Es folgen Fotos und ein Video. Ich konnte aber nicht anders euch vorab schon ein Bild zu zeigen.

Das Bild ist von meinem Freund und Mitstreiter aju geschossen, der noch mehr unglaublich schöne Bilder geschossen hat. Dieses ist vielleicht das "schwächste" aus der Reihe:


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

Wär doch mal was als FDW 
Da will ich auch hin!!! Hoffentlich wirds dir im Odenwald trotzdem noch Spaß machen


----------



## Elbambell (24. September 2012)

Nie wieder wird er Odenwald Spaß machen! Ich bin für den Rest der Trails versaut... Komplimente aber immer nur an aju


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2012)

Ich bin gespannt Sieht man noch was vom Lack unter all den Smilies?


----------



## scylla (24. September 2012)

@Elbambell
du gemeines aas, lass bloß die bilder stecken 






... oder warte, zeig sie doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2012)

ach was, die wirklichkeit hat Dich schneller wieder, als Dir lieb sein kann.
und jetzt: bilder, aber pronto!


----------



## Elbambell (25. September 2012)

Ich fürchte auch, dass ich gar keine andere Wahl haben werde. Auf die restlichen Fotos wirst du warten müssen, bis aju sie postet. Von mir sind allerdings noch zwei Videos zu erwarten. Eines ist schon fast fertig, das zweite, aus diesem Urlaub, muss erst noch geschnitten werden. Beim durchsehen der Videos, habe ich schon festgestellt, dass Großes zu erwarten ist. Also freut euch darauf!


----------



## derAndre (25. September 2012)

Wieder nur Videoshots.

Man könne meinen das Logo ist ganz bewusst dort angebracht:



Allerdings nur beim Manual zu sehen. In der Luft ist es zu weit hinten:



Das Baby fliegt aber auch, da fehlen mir die Worte







Der Downhill in Willingen ist mir mit dem Hardtail ne Nummer zu hart um da noch flüssig runter zu kommen. Der Downhill in Winterberg dagegen bringt richtig Spaß und mit etwas mehr Zeit sicher auch ordentlich flow.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2012)

Frag mal Bloem nach dem Willinger DH. Obwohl ich da mit dem Fully tatsächlich mal schneller war als er

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2012)

sieht nach spass aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. September 2012)

Gestern hab ich versucht zur Legnerhütte im Glarnerland zu kommen. Nachdem ich falsch abgezweigt war, der Weg aufgehört hat und Nebel und Regen aufgezogen sind, bin ich dann lieber umgekehrt als alleine irgendwelche Experimente bei schlechter Sicht zu wagen. Die Trails waren aber trotzdem erstklassig und ich hatte immerhin 1550 Hm vor mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (30. September 2012)

bild 1 und 5 sind ein traum ...!!

gruss accu


----------



## Nafets190 (30. September 2012)

Du *rsch. Naja die Triertrails sind auch ok.




Mariahof-Trail-Rocker von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. September 2012)

Hab heute mal wieder Mtb am Frankenstein gemacht... Kann mir jemand sogen, wie man hier Videos ausm IBC in ein Beitrag einbettet? Dann würdet ihr sehen, wieso der Tag heute leider schon früher geendet hat :rolleys: Irgendwas ist jetzt mit meinem Handgelenk...
Aber noch ein Foto von vorher  :


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2012)

Ich würde sagen einfach so:

Guck mal unter dem Video ist ein Knopp da steht "Share / Einbetten" drauf.

Wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf. Du solltest etwas aktiver springen. Besonders auf dem Hardtail und nem Naturtrail. Ich meine aktiver abspringen und landen. Dann brauchst Du nicht so viel Geschwindigkeit und kommst trotzdem weiter. Außerdem landest Du sanfter und hast dadurch mehr Kontrolle nach der Landung. In dem Fall scheint es das Du trotz der Geschwindigkeit nicht weit genug gesprungen bist und nicht in der Landezone sondern auf dem "Table" gelandet. Das hättest Du mit einer etwas aktiveren Landung eventuell noch abfedern können. So genug der Klug*******rei ich hoffe Diener Hand ist nicht schlimmes passiert!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Heute mit dem Rocket in den Harburger Bergen gewesen (ja sowas gibt`s). Hat unglaublich Laune gemacht, aber mir fehlt Gabel an der Front. Jemand Interesse an einer fast neuen Revelation XX mit aufgebohrter Dämpfung?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. September 2012)

Normalerweise springe ich (gaube ich jedenfalls) immer so, wie du beschrieben hast, nur dieses mal dachte ich, ich wäre zu schnell. Deshalb habe ich probiert, den Sprung eher wegzudrücken, ich bin vorher auch fast immer ganz drüber gekommen... Ist halt blöd gelaufen 

Edit: 
Wo wir grade bei Videos sind, wo ist eigentlich dein neues Video geblieben, Elbamell?
Ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## Elbambell (30. September 2012)

Ich schiebe morgen früh erst mal ein anderes nach. Da ist übrigens der gleiche Sprung dabei, wie auf deinem Foto. Das Urlaubsvideo entsteht so langsam. Sieht wirklich klasse aus bisher!

Gute Besserung. (und wenn das Handgelenk sehr dick ist, ab zum Arzt)

Edith sagt: ich würde es auch jetzt schon hochladen, sitze aber auf der Arbeit und nicht an meinem Rechner


----------



## blisch (30. September 2012)

Auch fÃ¼r das taugt das BFe ausgezeichnet. BFe auf dem TransfÄgÄrÄÅan Pass (2044m) auf einer zweiwÃ¶chigen Radl-Tour in RumÃ¤nien.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2012)

@frankensteinmtb
gute besserung! hoffentlich nichts schlimmeres.
der sturz sieht aber wirklich blöd/unnötig aus. eigentlich hattest du die landung ja da schon längst gestanden. shit happens!


----------



## Elbambell (1. Oktober 2012)

So, wie versprochen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

Das Verlangen nach einem Trialbike wächst


----------



## Elbambell (1. Oktober 2012)

muahahah! Come to the dark side....
... we have cookies ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

Auch das noch

Hätte ich bloß meinen Levelboss damals nicht verkauft


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Oktober 2012)

So war grad beim Arzt, hätte ich lieber lassen sollen -.- So ein furz Knochen an der unteren Hand ist gerissen, wo auch ne wachstumsfuge ist  --> 4 Wochen keinen Sport mehr, wo ich drauf fallen könnte. Wenigstens darf ich noch joggen und so... Zum glück hab ich in zwei Wochen Ferien, da fahren wir an den Strand und da nach isses wieder heile


----------



## Elbambell (3. Oktober 2012)

Speiche kaputt? 

Edit: Tut mir Leid... ganz blöder Witz... gute Besserung


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Oktober 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Speiche kaputt?
> 
> Edit: Tut mir Leid... ganz blöder Witz... gute Besserung


  Danke! Ich wollte ja diese Jahr vielleicht noch mal nach Wibe aber des wird ja jetzt nix mehr, weil des schon am 1.11 zu macht 
Edit: @Elbambell: Was is jetzt mit deinem bifi los?


----------



## Elbambell (3. Oktober 2012)

da ist keine speiche kaputt  Auch der Rahmen ist absolut bombproof. Naja der Rest hält der Kraft einer mittelschweren Wasserstoffbombe nicht stand.... 

Mehr dazu bald...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Oktober 2012)

geiles Video...


----------



## Centi (6. Oktober 2012)

Läuft wie eine EINS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (7. Oktober 2012)

war super Wetter bei uns im Süden. Die armen Sch... im Norden hatten es wohl nicht so schön. Gestern war bei mir Kanzelwand angesagt (Fischen - Freibergsee - Kanzelwand - Kuhgehrenalpe - Riezlern -Fischen). Mit meinem alten Stahl-Kona und nur 80 mm Federweg. Mein altes Trek-Fully nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr. Das nächste Rad wir wieder aus Stahl sein, dass ist sicher. Mehr Federweg wünsche ich mir auch. Bin eine Woche vorher gegenüber vom Adlerhorst unterwegs gewesen. (Grän, Tannheim, Usseralpe, Neunerköpfle, Strindenalpe und dann links nach der Brücke und dem Gatter das letzte Stück den Wanderweg runter - grenzwertig mit 93 Kg Fahrergewicht und einer Leichtaugabel Mars - naja die Gabel verwindet sich unter meinem Körper und das suggeriert mehr Federweg). Der Entschluss zu einem neuen Rad ist jedenfalls gefasst und ich werde im Winter in Ruhe ein neues Rad aufbauen. Bei mir stellt sich noch die Frage, ob Soul oder Solaris. Ich gehe davon aus, dass nächstes Jahr das Coticfieber auch den südlicheren Raum erfassen wird.

Grüße


----------



## Elbambell (8. Oktober 2012)

So Kinder! Endlich fertig und wie immer für euch zu erst. Hoffe es macht euch so viel Spaß wie mir:


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. Oktober 2012)

Nette Bilder, aber ein bissl weniger Mucke und ein bissl mehr O-Ton wäre nett.

Respekt vor dem Fahrkönnen bzw. dem Zutrauen das in so einer Umgebung zu üben.


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Musik fetzt, der Schnitt ist sehr gut gelungen (auch in Abstimmung zur Musik) und die Fahrkünste eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben 
Macht definitiv Spaß beim anschauen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, ihr seid echt hart drauf


----------



## Elbambell (8. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank euch. Das war allerdings das letzte Video mit dem Rad. Ich werde mich nun umorientieren...


Naja, zumindest farblich= KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (8. Oktober 2012)

Unglaublich, was Ihr da leistet. Mir wird da schon beim Zuschauen am PC schwindelig.


----------



## ultraschwer (8. Oktober 2012)

gefällt mir wesentlich besser als mit 20cm fully runterzubrettern.


----------



## martn (8. Oktober 2012)

respekt elbambell! wenn ich dran denke, wie mir in den alpen der kopf zugegangen is, wenn es steil und/oder ausgesetzt wurde. da half auch das cotic nichts... 




Konsum by all martn, on Flickr




Aufriss by all martn, on Flickr




PWAVV3 - Erhaben by all martn, on Flickr




Martn by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Lhafty (10. Oktober 2012)

Super schöne Bilder Martn. Aber sag in deinem Fotostream ist so ein durchgestyltes Schwarz/Weiß Model mit Plastelaufrädern, das habt ihr hoffentlich da oben den Murmeltieren verfüttert 
Der Ghettoaufbau deines Solaris ist einfach so erfrischend! Immer wieder schön


----------



## martn (11. Oktober 2012)

ach was, der nippelwolf ist doch in echt ganz handzahm, 

und was heißt hier ghetto? das ist alles feinst-erlesen,  (geleckte fahrräder konnte bzw. wollte ich noch nie aufbauen)

gestern hat mich der robert fotografiert:



All Martn by Hagbard_, on Flickr


----------



## Lhafty (11. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schön riskant so ohne Ellbogenprotektoren! 
Auch von hier nochmal, schnelle Heilung!


----------



## martn (11. Oktober 2012)

glaub nich, dass die was gebracht hätten... 
danke!


----------



## Fleshripper (11. Oktober 2012)

So nochmal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausgenutzt und die neuen Reifen getestet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist der HD wirklich so übel, wie viele schreiben?


----------



## Fleshripper (11. Oktober 2012)

Er rollt im Vergleich zu meinen x King racesport natürlich wie ein Sack Nüsse, ist zudem 8mm breiter und wiegt einiges mehr. Dafür bietet er richtig gute Traktion auch auf feuchten Schiefer, Moos überzogenen Sandstein etc. Verträgt niedrigen Luftdruck und hat erstklassige Dämpfung. Bremsgripp ist ebenfalls sehr gut.
Hätte mir ihn zwar nicht gekauft, da ich kein Schwalbe Fan bin, da ich ihn aber geschenkt bekommen hatte hab ich ihn mal getestet und bin sehr positiv überrascht. Am 26er war der Conti mk2 in 2.4 mein Liebling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2012)

heute die erste richtige ausfahrt gewagt. wunderbares gerät!





nach der abfahrt ist es nun auch dreckig....


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute mit meiner Bifi auf Trail unterwegs (wie so oft gibt es keine Fotos, weil wir vor lauter grinsen im Gesicht die Kamera im Rucksack vergessen haben) Trotzdem wollte kurz schreiben wie geil ich das Bike finde! Die Kiste liegt sooooo sahnig auf dem Trail. Lässt sich wunderbar mit dem Hintern lenken und durch die dicke Lyrik ist Front steif genug auch im ruppigen Gelände noch millimetergenau auf Lenkbewegungen zu reagieren. Traumhaft. In sehr steilem Stolpergelände (naja flach im Vergleich zu Elbambels Trails) fühle ich mich sicher wie noch nie. Einfach Traumhaft.

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Sattelklemme. Das Ding ist einfach für die Tonne. Klemmt nicht gut und der Hebel ist ergonomisch Mist. Aber lässt sich ja zum Glück recht einfach beheben. Durch die Kindshock mit 150mm Versenkung bauche ich eh keinen Schnellspanner mehr.

Bis bald
der André


----------



## Elbambell (14. Oktober 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> In sehr steilem Stolpergelände (naja flach im Vergleich zu Elbambels Trails) fühle ich mich sicher wie noch nie.



Wart es nur ab. Mit dem Fahrrad geht es von Tag zu Tag einfacher. Und ehe man sich versieht überschlägt man sich, obwohl die Stufe zuvor noch fahrbar aussah.  mit dem Rad kommt man zwangsläufig an die Grenzen der Physik. Ich übe deswegen fleißig weiter an den Trialtechniken, um der blöden Schwerkraft zu entkommen.


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute schone ne ganze Weile unfreiwillig auf dem Vorderrad gerollt bevor ich zum Glück den Poppes nach hinten bekommen habe und so einen feinen OberTheBars bei bestimmt 150% Gefälle vermeinden konnte. Danach ging mir  der Arsch ganz schön auf Grundeis, hehe. Lustig war das als Auslöser gereicht hat, dass ich mit der Hand minimal gegen einen kleinen Baum gestoßen bin, was meine Konzentration für eine 100tel Sekunde gestört hat.


----------



## Dermoh (22. Oktober 2012)

war am Samstag das erste mal mit dem BFe auf TOur, Richtung Donnersberg, wurde aber "nur" Ruppertsecken (höchster Ort der Pfalz), da für den DOnnersberg nach ca. 6 Wochen ohne Bike der Schmackes gefehlt hat 

Anfahrt über Kibo, 1. kurze Pause, Sattel anpassen:





Der RUppertseckenbeweis


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Bifi  Und die Hopebremsen in grün passen ja perfekt zum BFe grün  Hätte ich auch soo gerne, die Bremsen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute auf einer gemütlichen XC-Runde zweimal den Hinterbau des Rockets an seine Grenze gebracht. Das habe ich in den Alpen nur 3mal geschafft Und einmal richtig abgeledert, aber ohne Blessuren.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2012)

flatdrop, baby!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Oktober 2012)

Na hör mal
Der Drop ist, wenn man ihn auf minimale weite springt von der Landung ok, aber etwas haarig. Wenn man ihn sicher springt, ist die Landung halt recht flach, bei 1,5m Falltiefe und tiefem Sand in der Landung. Der andere Sprung ist ein Witz von der Höhe, aber man springt in den Gegenhang/Anlieger rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. November 2012)

Darf jetzt endlich wieder fahren  war schön nass und matschig


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2012)

Soul Video


----------



## MichiP (8. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Soul Video


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2012)

Gestern abgeholt, heute aufgebaut und gefahren 





Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2012)

Den hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2012)

lord shadow schrieb:


> den hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen



Nöö.... Den Rahmen hab ich gestern um 18 Uhr bei Carsten abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (10. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nöö.... Den Rahmen hab ich gestern um 18 Uhr bei Carsten abgeholt.



Daran könnte es liegen, dass er den Rahmen schon gesehen hat.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Soul Video





Werds morgen am Bungsberg ("highest mountain in SH")  testen und ein paar soulige pics posten..


----------



## Baelko (11. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nöö.... Den Rahmen hab ich gestern um 18 Uhr bei Carsten abgeholt.


......Lord Shadow ist Chief Operating Officer bei Eaven Cycles. Robert, bei dem Aufbau darf man doch bestimmt mal nach dem Gesamtgewicht fragen.


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......Lord Shadow ist Chief Operating Officer bei Eaven Cycles. Robert, bei dem Aufbau darf man doch bestimmt mal nach dem Gesamtgewicht fragen.



Das war mir schon klar. Wenn er den (Rahmen) meinte und nicht den (Aufbau) hab ich es missverstanden.

Aufbau ist nicht besonders leicht. Sind 10,9 Kg. Da ginge noch was. Mit etwas leichteren Anbauteilen wären problemlose 10,5 drin.

Robert


----------



## Baelko (11. November 2012)

Ist auf jeden Fall mal ein waschechter XC Aufbau.


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Soul Video



Super Film! Hatte danach gleich mal ein wenig  Soul (Al Supersonic and the Teenager) auf die Anlage gejagt!


----------



## Rollendesrad (11. November 2012)

Der Herbst hat auch schöne Seiten: weniger Leute auf den Wegen unterwegs, angenehme Temperaturen, keine Mücken, keine Zecken und Kurven fahren macht doch im Matsch am meisten Spaß 
Wie seht ihr das?











In Bewegung sind die Cotics leider zu schnell um Fotografiert zu werden....


----------



## derAndre (11. November 2012)

Das Wetter bzw. der Boden hatte schon was für sich. 40 km oft nabentiefer bergischer Boden haben ganz schön Körner gefressen und ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen, trotz Mudflap an der Gabel:





Leider sieht man nur die Hälfte der Sprenkel. Wenn ich das Sams wäre hätte man ne Menge Wünsche frei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......Lord Shadow ist Chief Operating Officer bei Eaven Cycles.




Wir waren heute Fotos am Totengrund machen. Ich reiche nachher mal was rein


----------



## Cherrytec (11. November 2012)

nächte Woche kommen die restlichen Teile dann endlich fahren...
habe noch eins in S ergattert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (11. November 2012)

@Cherrytec

schaut schonmal gut aus,dann wirds wohl meinem Cotic sicher irgendwann mal Gesellschaft leisten.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. November 2012)

57km Matschepampewege, 18 km/h..1000hm. SH highest mountain.
Artgerechte Haltung heute am Bungsberg in der Ostholsteinischen Schweiz....


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2012)

Schee


----------



## Baelko (12. November 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 57km Matschepampewege, 18 km/h..1000hm. SH highest mountain.
> Artgerechte Haltung heute am Bungsberg in der Ostholsteinischen Schweiz....


......wie ist das Revier denn da so? Sind das überwiegend Forstwege, oder auch Trails dabei?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......wie ist das Revier denn da so? Sind das überwiegend Forstwege, oder auch Trails dabei?



Geht so...leider zuwenig trails und zuviel Forstwege...war eine CTF.


----------



## Cherrytec (12. November 2012)

@brigdompteur

sicher dat.....

gruss  Frank


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

7. ENTEGA City Cross Cup, 11.11.2012, in Lorsch (Hobbyklasse)

lief leider nicht ganz so gut. die ersten zwei runden auf position 4 oder 5. in runde drei im sandkasten gestürzt und am ende als 8. (von 35 startern) rausgekommen.

geiler kurs mit etwas technischem anspruch. sehr gute organisation.





http://www.come-to-web.de


----------



## exto (16. November 2012)

Da war aber kein BDR-Funktionäääär mit Zollstock in der Nähe, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2012)

hobbyklasse, also wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (16. November 2012)

jep erste Runde mit dem Bike 

noch ein paar kleinigkeiten und denn passt.


----------



## Baelko (24. November 2012)

Schon gut ein oranges Cotic zu haben. Man findet es im Nebel nach der Pinkelpause einfach leichter wieder 





Crossen im Gelände ist echt geil. Du musst höllisch den Boden scannen und kannst nicht überall rüber bügeln. Musst im Gelände viel mehr "arbeiten", spürst den Trail. Und nach dem Biken tut alles weh, positiv ausgedrückt, du spürst deinen Körper.


----------



## Elbambell (25. November 2012)

BFe goes vert(ical)ride


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Schon gut ein oranges Cotic zu haben. Man findet es im Nebel nach der Pinkelpause einfach leichter wieder



Das hab ich mir am Donnerstag auch gedacht


----------



## Rollendesrad (25. November 2012)

Wie? Ihr steigt beim Pinkel ab? 

Crossen ist echt gut. Vorallem wenn man große Strecken über Waldwege fetzt und ab und an mal nen Trail mitnimmt.
Ist auch erstaunlich wieviel so schmale Reifen halten. 

Vertaction gefällt...da steh ich auch drauf. Man sollte halt schon nen Begleiter haben.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. November 2012)

Mein Handgelenk geht wieder erstaunlich gut, hat nix weh getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2012)

crossen bei nacht ist noch mehr arbeit und lehrt demut.

mario: das sieht auf dem bild viel flacher aus (wie imemr). gute action!


----------



## Elbambell (27. November 2012)

die Stelle ist neu, die dürftest du noch gar nicht kennen. Auf dem Bild steht das HR noch auf einer Stufe, kurz danach wird es sehr sehr sehr steil


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2012)

oh, dann habe ich das verwechselt.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Dezember 2012)

ganz frisch... kurze runde durch den schnee....


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Dezember 2012)

War heute endlich mal wieder mim Cotic unterwegs, nachdem ich schon wieder für eine Woche einen Gips am linken Unterarm hatte. In Sport mit dem wieder geheilten Hangelenk auf einen Stahlpfeiler in so nem Trennungsdingens von der Sporthalle gefallen.... Hat wehgetan, wir sind zum Arzt und dann haben die sicherheitshalber nen Gips drumgemacht, um dann eine Woche später vestzustellen, dass es nur stark geprellt war...
Erster Schnee für mein Cotic hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur dass wir uns verfahren haben weil das mit dem Schnee alles gleich aussieht...

Sry dass da ein nicht Cotic mit auf dem Bild steht  der in der Mitte is der Dunkelradler





Und in Action


----------



## derAndre (9. Dezember 2012)

Ups hab im falschen Thread gepostet. Um den Doppelpost zu vermeiden verlink ich es einfach hier. Schnee is scheee!


----------



## Nafets190 (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Schnee ist weg. Zwei Tage Dauerregen. Matschattak!




auf Abwegen von nafets_190 auf Flickr



Matsch von nafets_190 auf Flickr



GBBS von nafets_190 auf Flickr... mehr Beer&Bike​
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2012)

Mach das letzte Bild weg


----------



## nullstein (16. Dezember 2012)

Falls jemand seinen BFe Rahmen in M abgeben möchte/muss-->bitte eine pn an mich


----------



## Nill (16. Dezember 2012)

^^auch auf der Suche  Hat eine PN mit einem Link.

So könne wir beide mal hier Aktiv werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Dezember 2012)

Dünenritt...Hvide Sande/Dänemark


----------



## MichiP (17. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## chem (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich verkaufe mein Cotic BFe nähere Infos und ein Bild folgen. Im Anhang gibt es erstmal die Teileliste. Ich stelle mir circa 1200 vor. Der Rahmen hat weder Dellen, noch Beulen noch sonst irgendwas. Grund ist einerseits Geldmangel (Student) und die fehlende Lust.


----------



## derAndre (19. Dezember 2012)

und Du warst heute damit unterwegs oder warum postest Du das hier


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2012)

Ach komm. Wir sind doch eine große, glückliche Familie.


----------



## chem (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke Lord Shadow,

ich poste es hier in der Hoffnung, dass es ein Cotic Fan liest und er somit die Möglichkeit hat dieses Bike zu ergattern.


----------



## Rollendesrad (19. Dezember 2012)

Hvide Sande ist besonders. Auf der StraÃe gehts fÃ¼r europÃ¤ische VerhÃ¤ltnisse ewig gerade aus und der Strand hinten den DÃ¼nen ist auch sehr lang. Hab da mal hinter ne DÃ¼ne gepennt.

1000â¬ fÃ¼r das Bfe nen guter Preis bei der Ausstattung. Ich denke da wird sich jemand freuen. Stell doch mal nen Bild rein. 

Leider nur statische Bilder von heute. Im Winter bin ich immer allein unterwegs.... Der Schnee in der RhÃ¶n hat zurzeit eine sehr wÃ¤ssrige Konsistenz...war schwierig schmierig .


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2012)

Zurück aus Hvide Sande und rein ins Kaltenhofer Moor bei Kiel. Hier wurde schon mal ein Tatort gedreht.
Dies ist ein sehr ursprüngliches mystisches Plätzchen mit vielen Wurzeln und schmalen Wegen. Man muss wissen wo man fahren kann, sonst sackt man komplett ein und endet als Moorleiche. 

achja...Frohe Tage!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2012)

@rollendes Rad: Sieht anspruchsvoll aus, vor allem mit dem Schnee.
 @Sven: Börks, genauso ekelig wie bei uns.

War auch eine Minirunde ballern. Kann die Reifenkombi zum Touren nicht empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute bisschen Schlammfressen!









Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben auch krätig umgegraben. Matschbiken kann ja so geil sein Leider keine Fotos.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Januar 2013)

Leider nur ein Handy Bild.. War nach der ersten Runde dieses Jahr  War schön matschig aber trotzdem erstaunlich grippig  Der neue Punk Sattel den ich seit Weihnachten habe ist der erste der mir net so weh tut wie alle andern die ich bis jetzt hatte... Ist echt super  Erst ungewohnt, dann aber erstaunlich bequem


----------



## derAndre (3. Januar 2013)

Nach wie vor ein schönes Bike (was soll ich auch anderes schreiben  ). Die Durolux würde ich gerne mal Probefahren. Hast Du sie mit Leichtlauföl o.ä. gepimpt?

Die Sattelklemme will sich nicht so richtig in Bild fügen und die vordere Bremsleitung solltest Du noch "innen" verlegen. Kann man bei der Bremse den Anschlag nicht drehen so dass der Bogen etwas kleiner wird?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Januar 2013)

Das mit der Leitung vorne geht net anders, das ist halt ne Elixir 5 :| 
Die Durolux habe ich noch nicht getuned, mal schauen wann ich das mache. Habe Angst da was kaputt zu machen


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber farblich hast du es echt »verschlimmbessert«.
_Viel hilft viel_ geht bei Farben selten auf.

Gefällt mir so deutlich besser.




Die Bremsleitung vorne kann man schon hinter dem Casting führen, den Leitungsabgang kann man halt nicht drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Januar 2013)

Ist ja nur der Sattel und die Sattelklemmung neu... Und da Sitze ich ja sowieso drauf ... Und außerdem finde ich das dass gar net so schlimm ausschaut?!


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2013)

Die Pedale hast noch vergessen, aber auf denen stehst du ja beim Fahren. 
Aber du hast recht, schlimm ist etwas Anderes. Letztendlich zählen innere Werte.

Mit *einem* Grün (nur Rahmen), Schwarz und Weiß wäre es halt optisch der Bringer.


----------



## Nafets190 (3. Januar 2013)

Finde den Sattel cool 
Felgenaufkleber und das Decal an der Gabel stören mich eher.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. Januar 2013)

Die Decals an der Gabel gehen leider net ab, die sind unter Klarlack.... Die an den Laufrädern lasse ich erstmal dran, falls ich sie verkaufen möchte... Das überlege ich mir vorher nochmal


----------



## Laschpuffer (4. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Leitungsbogen an der vorderen Elixir5 stört mich an meinem Radl auch, lässt sich scheinbar aber nicht einstellen.


----------



## chem (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde das Bild von HTWolfi auch deutlichst besser! Ob man auf dem Sattel sitzt oder nicht, der alte hat das Rad zu einem schöneren gemacht. Und die Felgendecals kannst du getrost abmachen. Mindert den Verkaufswert bei kundigen Käufern nicht.


----------



## derAndre (4. Januar 2013)

Naja an der Schlaufe muss man sich nicht aufhalten. Was nicht is, is nich. Die Leitung nach Innen legen dagegen ist ne Sache von 1,5 Minuten. Die Decal finde ich jetzt auch nicht so wild. Ich habe bei mir wieder welche dran geklebt. Die grünen Hope Hoopes. Die passen wie faust auf's Auge.

Alles in allem geht meines Erachtens die Funktion vor und da gibt es bei dem Bike nichts auszusetzen. Das Sattel Arschsache ist brauch ich nicht zu erwähnen, gell. Wenn's passt, dann ist dazu alles gesagt.

Ich muss ja zugeben das ich bei meinen Aufbau zum ersten mal darauf geachtet habe das das Baby auch geil aussieht und sogar bei einem Teil den Look über die Funktion gestellt. Ich habe den Sixpack Menace Vorbau aus optischen Gründen dem Syntace Megaforce II vorgezogen. Nicht das der schlechter funktioniert aber eben auch nicht besser und er ist deutlich schwerer, hehe. 

Ein bisschen Bling Bling darf durchaus sein finde ich und da sind die Geschmäcker eben sehr verschieden. Das wichtigste ist, das er mit seinem alten Herrn regelmäßig draussen im Wald ist um zu spielen. Ich freue mich drauf, das mein kleiner mich irgendwann rauf wie runter mit den Worten "Reih dich hinten ein, alter Mann!" überholt.

So long
der André


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Januar 2013)

Da war es noch Hell und recht entspannt. Haben uns dann etwas übernommen und sind in einen übel verschlammten Nightride gefahren. Nach fünf Stunden dreißig standen 65 Km und 1400Hm auf der Uhr. 










Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Januar 2013)

Harte Hunde


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2013)

vor zweieinhalb Wochen mit dem Cotic auf Gran Canaria unterwegs ...





... ich will da wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Januar 2013)

Ui das kann ich verstehn. Das sieht nach richtig Spaß aus! Ich freu mich schon auf La Palma ende Februar!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2013)

Ey Wir haben hier Hamburger Winterwetter und du präsentierst hier solche Bilder.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2013)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Januar 2013)

BOAH! Jetzt wirds langsam richtig BÖSE!


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2013)

och wieso denn schon böse?  Ich bring jetzt jeden Tag ein Sonnenbild von einem Urlaubstag auf Gran Canaria... und wir haben fast jeden Tag irgendwo irgendwas geknipst (außer an 1-2 Tagen wo es einfach zu flowig war um sich mit Knipsen aufzuhalten), und sonnig war's eh immer. 
DAS ist dann böse


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Januar 2013)

@scylla: Will auch!! 

War heute mit meinem Vater unterwegs, am Sonntag mit dem Elbambell und nem Freund von ihm... Haben mir echt viel beigebracht auch wenn ich mich teilweise etwas übernommen habe und eher unkontrolliert den Berg runter gerutscht/gefahren bin 

Fotos von heute:













 War ganz schön glitschig


----------



## Beorn (8. Januar 2013)

Das ist fies, scylla!





Gibt uns MEHR!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich gebs zu - es geht noch böser   

Vor allem kann ich gerade mit Grippe nicht mal raus ins Nasse und Trübe und ein bisschen im Schlamm spielen


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> War ganz schön glitschig


 
Jo, eins der ersten Erkenntnisse back home 
Nummer zwei war, dass das winzigkleine Stückchen Wurzelweg über Seeheim wohl drei ausgewachsene Laubbäume wert war, um es vor bösen Bikern zu schützen. Armes Deutschland  
In Spanien würden sie uns eher unten zur Belohnung nen Kaffee reichen als uns auszusperren.


----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2013)

Allein der Anblick eines bikenden Menschen mit Sonnenbrille!

Wart mal bis du in good ol' Germany mit Schwung in 'ner Harvesterspur versinkst und übern Lenker Kopf voran in die ölschillernde Pfütze donnerst. Dann biste wieder zu Hause


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Januar 2013)

ochh..was für schöne Bilder. Hier ist es neblig ohne Sonne und überall vermatscht. Ich will Urlaub.


----------



## argh (9. Januar 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wart mal bis du in good ol' Germany mit Schwung in 'ner Harvesterspur versinkst und übern Lenker Kopf voran in die ölschillernde Pfütze donnerst. Dann biste wieder zu Hause


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2013)

@_Beorn_
... bis du abends im Dunkeln bei Regen losfährst, oben bei Schneegraupel ankommst, einen langweiligen S0 Trail durch den Pamp runtereierst wie der erste Mensch aufm Fahrrad, komplett durchgefroren zu Hause ankommst, und dich hinterher wunderst, warum du überhaupt losgefahren bist. 

Themenwechsel...


----------



## Baelko (10. Januar 2013)

Wie habt ihr denn die trails gefunden. Braucht man da einen Guide oder habt ihr euch GPS tracks gezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die trails gefunden. Braucht man da einen Guide oder habt ihr euch GPS tracks gezogen?


 
Karte... gucken... probieren...
Dazu ein paar Tracks von Stuntzi und ride-on.info.

Ein paar Sachen haben wir vom letzten Mal einfach wiederholt (damals mehr gehakelt/gelaufen/rumprobiert, diesmal meistens einfach durchgerollt ), ein paar Sachen haben wir laut Karte ausprobiert, und einmal sind wir einfach mal einer Motocrosser-Spur gefolgt, die wir zufällig in der Pampa gesehen haben (die Motocrosser auf GC sind anscheinend echt hart drauf... die fahren laut ihrer Reifenspuren Sachen, wo die Mountainbiker schon längst auf die nächste Piste abgebogen sind. Ich hätt gern mal einen live in Action gesehen, aber leider immer nur Reifenspuren gefunden.). Zwei Fehlschläge waren dabei, ansonsten nur geiles Zeug


----------



## Laschpuffer (10. Januar 2013)

@irgendeinen Mod: Bitte die Posts wegen seelischer Grausamkeit löschen, sowas geht gar nicht. *heul*
 @scylla: In den südlichen Gefilden wird auch ziemlich viel Motorradtrial gefahren, also nicht wundern, wenn die Motocrossreifenspur an einer senkrechten 1,5m-Stufe endet. War mal gut zu sehen bei Bike-Marathon in Riva (muss so 98 gewesen sein), übelst enge Abfahrt mit Serpentinen, die Rennteilnehmer eierten runter (damals war das mit dem Stoppie noch nicht so verbeitet) und um die Kurven, die Streckenmarshalls auf den Trial-Betas haben lustig die Teilnehmer überholt und auf dem Vorderrad gewendet.

Aber btt *Landschaftanschmacht*


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2013)

Letztens als mal (kurz) Schnee lag:


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2013)

nach einer erneuten widerlichen odenwälder schlammschlacht gestern abend, das neue tages-bildchen zur selbstdepression beim schwelgen in urlaubs-erinnerungen 





ich will wieder sonne!


----------



## rayc (11. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich will wieder sonne!



Schau mal aus den Fenster 
Die Sonne scheint in Rhein-Main, es ist nur eisig kalt (-2°C).

Auch wenn es OT ist, das Rocket hat scylla richtig gut getan.
Nach den ganzen Frust mit ihren 301 hat sie endlich ein Fully gefunden, das zur ihr passt und auf dem sie sich wohl fühlt.
Nicht nur bergab ist sie begeistert, nach einer steilen Grobschotterauffahrt ist sie vor Begeisterung fast ausgeflippt.
Nachdem der Fox-Dämpfer bei Push war, passt er auch fürs Langsamfahren (Stolperbiken), beim Schnellfahren hat es vom Anfang an gepasst.

Ich bin froh, das jetzt so schnell kein neues Bike mehr ins Haus kommt.

ray


----------



## Elbambell (11. Januar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Schau mal aus den Fenster
> Ich bin froh, das jetzt so schnell kein neues Bike mehr ins Haus kommt.



Rede es dir nur ein, daran glauben tust du doch selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Rede es dir nur ein, daran glauben tust du doch selbst nicht, oder?



ach lass ihm doch seine kurzzeitigen illusionen, sonst krieg ich nur stress


----------



## Nafets190 (12. Januar 2013)

um euch mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen 




Snowbiken von nafets_190 auf Flickr



Hummelsberg von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2013)

ihbähpfuigrrr ... schnell ein kanaren-foto dagegen... 





(ähnlich (also ähnlich wie bei naftes) sah's heute in unserem nachbarwald in der pfalz auch aus. an das rumgerutsche hab ich mich irgendwie immer noch nicht wieder recht gewöhnt, war erst mal ständig am quieken, wenn mein rad mal wieder irgendwo anders war. das cotic war aber nicht dabei, das hängt immer noch im keller am montageständer und will wieder zusammengesetzt werden vom flug )


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2013)

Neid Neid Neid....


*Hier nochmal: Die Trikotbestellung ist eröffnet. Für die Infos bitte in den Ersten und zweiten Thread gucken!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2013)

(ich hab keine ahnung was das darstellen sollte, aber sieht irgendwie witzig aus)


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Januar 2013)

@ scylla:

Zum Einen ist das - wie schon mehrmals betont - böse, sehr böse!

Zum anderen alles off topic -> der Fred heißt "HEUTE mit dem C. unterwegs"...








Grummelgrummelneidneidneid


----------



## Laschpuffer (14. Januar 2013)

Außerdem könnte das auf dem letzten Bild ein x-beliebiges Rad sein, ist ja viel zu klein und zu weit hinten.

und überhaupt und sowieso...

Frostbeulengrüße aus der Hauptstadt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2013)

@scylla...Bitte weiter posten und nicht vom Andi/etc. beeinflussen lassen...


----------



## ultraschwer (14. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> (ich hab keine ahnung was das darstellen sollte, aber sieht irgendwie witzig aus)



"ich darf nicht auf den stein schauen, ich darf nicht auf den stein schauen......******* ich hab doch auf den stein geschaut"


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2013)

@Andi & laschpuffer 

wenns euch beruhigt: ich leide ja selber... wenn man aus der wärme zurückkommt ist der deutsche winter irgendwie gleich noch viel ätzender als wenn man hier geblieben wäre und sich abgehärtet hätte... nur das arme rocket hat's gut, schläft sich im warmen keller aus für den rest des winters.
  @ultraschwer
 vielleicht konnte ich mich auch nicht entscheiden, auf welchen von den 100 steinen ich nicht schauen sollte


----------



## derAndre (14. Januar 2013)

scylla: Die Bilder sind wirklich sehr gerne gesehen. Eine Lady auf nem schicken und coolen Bike (die Kombination ist nicht selbstverständlich) bei feinstem Wetter auf Traumtrails. Egal wie viel Frust wir wegen des Wetters schieben, die Bilder regen zum träumen an. Einzig der Baron mutet etwas derb und wenig Damenhaft an aber ich habe das Gefühl das stört dich einen feuchten Kericht 

Dementsprechend: Weiter machen!


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> scylla: Die Bilder sind wirklich sehr gerne gesehen. Eine Lady auf nem schicken und coolen Bike (die Kombination ist nicht selbstverständlich) bei feinstem Wetter auf Traumtrails. Egal wie viel Frust wir wegen des Wetters schieben, die Bilder regen zum träumen an. Einzig der Baron mutet etwas derb und wenig Damenhaft an aber ich habe das Gefühl das stört dich einen feuchten Kericht
> 
> Dementsprechend: Weiter machen!



na klar 





... darum ist jetzt auch nen kaiser drauf, der erschien mir einer dame dann doch angemessener  (der baron hat auf GC seinen ersten und seinen letzten trail gesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

unterhalb des Roque Nublo


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr die Touren zufällig per GPS getrackt? Kanaren liegen nach Malle auch nochmal an.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Touren zufällig per GPS getrackt? Kanaren liegen nach Malle auch nochmal an.


 
klaro. Einige Abfahrten (von 2011) incl Mountainbike-Einstufung hat der Ray schon bei OSM eingepflegt (bis auf ein paar S1-eingestufte Jeep-Pisten  kommen wahrscheinlich 95% der Mtb-Einstufungen auf GC in OSM von Ray). Die heurigen Touren kommen noch, sofern sie noch nicht drin sind. Aber mit den 2011er Weglein kannst du dich auch schon gut beschäftigen. 

Falls du nit selber anhand von Abfahrten planen willst und fertige Runden brauchst: wenn's akut wird Mail an mich oder rayc


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2013)

Super Ich fürchte nur dieses Jahr gibts keinen größeren Bikeurlaub.


----------



## rayc (15. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Touren zufällig per GPS getrackt? Kanaren liegen nach Malle auch nochmal an.



Schau mal in diesen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452550
Post nr. 15, da liste ich bereinigte Tracks von 2011.

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, Gran Canaria ist die anspruchsvollste Insel der Kanaren.
Vorteil von Teneriffa (ausser den ganzen Verbotsschildern), La Palma (teuerer Flug und Mietwagen) ist dass das Angebot an Trails runder ist. 
D.h. es gibt auch genügend S0, S1 Trails. Klar gibt es auch da S3, S4 Trails.
Auf Teneriffa gibt es viele gebaute Freeridestrecken und das Shuttlen mit den Linienbusen ist ein riesen Vorteil. Dafür sind viele Wanderwege mit Bikeverbotsschildern zugehangen.
La Gomera ist ähnlich wie Gran Canaria, nur kleiner und nur per Fähre erreichbar. Macht Sinn in Kombi mit Teneriffa.
Auf Gran Canaria oder auch größtenteils La Gomera fängt man bei S2 an.
Wer nicht allein unterwegs sein will, ist gut bei den Bikestationen auf La Palma und Teneriffa aufgehoben.

Falls dir die Kanaren zu teuer sind oder du nur eine Woche Zeit hast, kann ich dir für Herbst und Frühling noch die Sierra Nevada (Granada) empfehlen.
Da müsstest du Bilder bei mir im Album finden, stuntzi hat sich bei Rehabilix an meinen Tips orientiert und war begeistert.

ray

P.S.: Sorry für kein Bild. Bild von mir poste ich lieber nicht, ist kein Cotic


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2013)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Auf Gomera war ich schon, aber nur zu Fuß.
Sierra Nevada klingt auch sehr gut Da wollte ich schon immer mal hin. Mal gucken. Dieses Jahr werden die Finanzen aber leider nicht auf den Bikeurlaub hin orientiert sein. 2-3 mal Bikepark und ansonsten das ein oder andere Harz/Deisterwochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## OlliN (16. Januar 2013)

Seit ein paar Tagen sieht's in OWL so aus:







Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

@OlliN
nettes X! ich mag das grün  (den weißen hintergrund aber weniger)


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2013)

Leider kein Foto, aber wir waren gestern im Volkspark und ich habe das Rocket über ein paar "not so big drops and jumps" gejagt Unglaublich gutes Flugverhalten, bisher hatte ich immer nur so Geländesprünge und nix gebautes. Großartig.


----------



## derAndre (19. Januar 2013)

@scylla und @rayc ich habe jetzt mal das Album von vorne bis hinten und wieder zurück durchgeblättert. Ein großartiges Trailfotofeuerwerk. 

Mögt Ihr ein bisschen was zu Eurem Trip sagen? Nur ein Abriss. Also wie viel Höhen-/Tiefenmeter pro Tag. Wie viele Tage. Geshuttelt oder alles gestrampelt. Geben die Fotos Eindruck vom Trip oder sind das "nur" die Highlights. Wie lang unterwegs pro Tag. Infrastruktur drumherum etc. Vielen Dank vorab.

Der André


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Unglaublich gutes Flugverhalten, bisher hatte ich immer nur so Geländesprünge und nix gebautes. Großartig.



Das kann das Rocket wirklich grandios, bei jeder noch so kleinen Gelegenheit aufm Trail. Einmal kurz am Lenker gezupft, und schon geht's ab in die Luft!


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> @scylla und @rayc ich habe jetzt mal das Album von vorne bis hinten und wieder zurück durchgeblättert. Ein großartiges Trailfotofeuerwerk.
> 
> Mögt Ihr ein bisschen was zu Eurem Trip sagen? Nur ein Abriss. Also wie viel Höhen-/Tiefenmeter pro Tag. Wie viele Tage. Geshuttelt oder alles gestrampelt. Geben die Fotos Eindruck vom Trip oder sind das "nur" die Highlights. Wie lang unterwegs pro Tag. Infrastruktur drumherum etc. Vielen Dank vorab.
> 
> Der André



danke für das Lob! 

Also ein kleiner Abriss: 
Wir waren 2 1/2 Wochen (19 Tage) über Weihnachten und Neujahr auf Gran Canaria (was will man sonst machen, wenn man Betriebsferien verordnet kriegt, und zu Hause Schmuddelwetter herrscht ).
Geshuttelt haben wir nie, sondern alles war selbstorganisiert und selbst erstrampelt/erlaufen. Wir haben uns auch gar keine Mühe gegeben, nach irgendwelchen Pauschalangeboten oder Bikestationen zu forschen, würde eh nicht passen . Lieber haben wir uns einen Mietwagen genommen, und haben uns in eine kleine Finca in den Bergen (Fataga) eingemietet. Zwar alles recht spartanisch, aber dafür, dass wir eh von Morgens bis Abends auf den Trails rumgehangen sind, war's genau richtig. Wir haben's nicht mal geschafft, zwischendurch mal ins Restaurant zum Essen zu gehen, oder an den Strand.

Meistens waren wir zu zweit unterwegs, nur einmal hat sich eine schöne gemeinsame Tour ergeben mit einem deutschen Biker dem wir zufällig über den Weg gefahren sind. 

Ich würde sagen, die Fotos sind schon eine ziemlich realistische Zusammenstellung. Natürlich fotografiert man nur da, wo man meint, dass es landschaftlich oder Trail-technisch irgendwie nach was aussieht, aber meistens war es überall einfach schön. Deswegen kamen wir aus dem Fotografieren gar nicht raus. Eigentlich war jeder Tag ein Highlight! 
Fehlschläge hatten wir nur zwei halbe (einmal war im letzten drittel des Trails der erwartete Grobschotter doch etwas grobschottriger - nennen wir es Felsblöcke - als fahrbar, und einmal hatten wir eine ziemlich lange Trailquerung durch einen Steilhang, der mir doch etwas zu aussichtsreich war, als dass ich auch nur einen Fuß aufs Pedal gesetzt hätte).
Regen gab's gar keinen, nur einmal sind wir auf einem Straßenuphill kurz in eine Passatwolke gekommen, und mussten uns doch tatsächlich mal ne Jacke überziehen 
Das war aber wohl ziemliches Glück, laut dem Vermieter unserer Finca war das dieses Jahr bisher der wärmste und trockenste Winter seit vielen Jahrzehnten!

Das einzige, was mir richtig auf den Senkel ging, waren die vielen ziemlich aggressiven Köter. Gott sei Dank hat der Ray mich öfter mal "verteidigt", sonst würden mir jetzt wahrscheinlich ein paar Stücke aus der Wade fehlen. Ich glaub die Viecher haben gerochen, dass ich Angst vor ihnen hatte, und sind immer zielstrebig auf mich los.

Höhenmeter pro Tag waren meistens irgendwas zwischen 1200 und 2000. Unterwegs waren wir trotzdem öfter von morgens um 10 bis in die Dunkelheit. Hatten ja keine Eile, da wurde auch mal irgendwo aufm Trail rumgespielt, eine Stelle zehnmal probiert mit fünf verschiedenen Lines, irgendwo in der Sonne Sandwiches gemümmelt, Landschaft bewundert... alles ziemlich gemütlich 

Ich finde Gran Canaria einfach grandios  auch wenn es teils einen üblen Ballermann-Ruf weg hat. Davon haben wir aber überhaupt nichts mitbekommen, in Maspalomas waren wir nur kurz mit dem Mietwagen zum Großeinkauf tätigen. In den Bergen ist man meistens ziemlich einsam, und trifft höchstens ein paar (echte) Wanderer und Trailrunner. 
Die Trails sind sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Alles sehr rumplig, und teilweise auch etwas aussichtig. Gran Canaria ist eine der älteren Kanareninseln, entsprechend gibt es weniger Lavasand und dafür mehr tief und steil eingeschnittene Barrancos. Leichte Trails fehlen fast völlig, es geht im Grunde genommen ab S2 erst richtig los. Flow definiert sich dort eher über Federweg und locker stehen . Wenn man auf viele Steine und Technik-Stolperbike-Rumhampeln steht, dann ist es aber genau richtig!





Kurzum: ich würde am liebsten sofort wieder hin!


----------



## derAndre (19. Januar 2013)

Das klingt nach ner Insel für mich. Naja ich werde erst mal La Palma, mit viel (ausschließlich) Shutteln und Hardtailgeballer testen. Grand Canaria ist aber eben auf die Liste meiner Bikeurlaubswunschziele gekommen und hat sich gleich ganz weit oben eingereiht.

Vielen dank für die Infos und die Eindrücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Januar 2013)

scylla tolle Fotos ,und das Bike steht Dir auch besser als das 301.
Obwohl ich deine Komentare im 301 Forum vermisse
Gruß


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Bericht. Dieses Jahr mache ich auch mal Bikeurlaub. Wahrscheinlich Vogesen mit dem Bifi. War da schon zwei mal zu Fuß .




snowbiking von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Dieses Jahr mache ich auch mal Bikeurlaub. Wahrscheinlich Vogesen mit dem Bifi. War da schon zwei mal zu Fuß .



Vogesen mit dem Rad sind geil  
Wenn's irgendwie passt (muss passen) sind wir sicherlich auch wieder über ein paar lange Wochenenden dort zu finden, wenn es wieder wärmer ist.


----------



## Nill (20. Januar 2013)

@scylla: schöner Eindruck den du über die Insel vermittels, ich selbst war bisher nur auf LaPalma, auch ein Traum - Dort hatte ich ZUM GLÜCK nur eine Begegnung mit einem ziemlich agressiven Hund - meine Jungs nehmen mich heute noch auf den Arm, weil ich glaube der einzige war der den Hund gesehen hat. ABER gestrampelt haben alle wie die blöden  und die Bremsen gingen plötzlich wie von selbst auf 

Ach ja......der Sommer von mir aus, ich bin breit


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

der zweitschönste trail auf der insel (oder der drittschönste... ach ich weiß es gar nicht mehr vor lauter schönen trails... auf jeden fall auf der hitliste ziemlich weit oben) 
zur abwechslung mal kein stolper-kram, sondern von oben bis unten flowig (nach obiger definition)


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, wo anfangen und wo aufhören?
Ein Tag -> viele Bilder... ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, also gibt's alle


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Scylla, wowwww....vielen Dank für die schönen Aussichten......Gran Canaria ist vorgemerkt. 


Ich bin nun stark am Überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr den Bikeurlaub im Vinschgau mit dem Soul verbringe...ist einfach fotogener als mein Vollgefedertes und mittlerweile meine Allzweckwaffe..


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Januar 2013)

Grummelgrummelbösebösebösegrrrrgrummel...

Wetterbericht sagt 8 Tage Dauerfrost voraus und der "Dreck" in Form von Eisschicht liegt immernoch. Dazu ist mein Spikereifen am HR verreckt (Draht im Wulst gerissen oder so).

Bei den Bildern könnte man ja fast schon nach Gran Canaria auswandern. Hast Du keine Hundebilder? Das wäre widerum ein Grund zu frieren


----------



## Beorn (21. Januar 2013)

Die Hunde stören mich nicht. Schlimmstenfalls ein Glock in der Short, dann kann man das regeln. Verdammt, es spricht einfach nichts dagegen abzuhaun! Außer zwei Kindern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2013)

Die letzten 2 Bilder sind ja landschaftlichb der Wahnsinn.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2013)

Hundebilder? Ich will ja niemandem den Frühstücksappetit verderben, darum haben wir keine gemacht 
(Steine werfen hilft erstaunlich gut, das ist wohl die gängige Art der Selbstverteidigung in Spanien und bei den Viechern sehr gut als "macht Aua" bekannt... vor dem nächsten Mal Kanaren wird aber noch so ne Ultraschallpfeife angeschafft falls mal kein Stein zur Hand ist )





 @Beorn
ich überleg auch schon die ganze Zeit, und mir fällt... gar nix ein!


----------



## Beorn (22. Januar 2013)

Ich werd mich mal mit Arbeits- und Schulmöglichkeiten auf diversen Inseln dort befassen...


----------



## rayc (22. Januar 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich werd mich mal mit Arbeits- und Schulmöglichkeiten auf diversen Inseln dort befassen...


Oha!

Ich habe noch keine gescheite Idee.

Bedenke das in Spanien fast 30% Arbeitslosigkeit herrscht.
Wer kann setzt sich nach *Deutschland* ab!

Deutsche Schulen dürfest du auf nahezu allen Inseln finden.
Uni gibt es auf TF und GC.
Studenten könnten ein Auslandssemster einlegen.

Ob es einen da auf Dauer gefällt ist eine andere Sache.
Irgendwann ist das Heimweh doch stärker.

Auch ist ja nicht immer Schmuddelwetter in Deutschland.
Übrigens finden meine spanischen Kollegen das Grün und die Artenvielfalt unser Wälder toll!

ray


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Beorn (22. Januar 2013)

Hast du was über eine deutsche Gemeinde dort gefunden? Das wäre mein Arbeitsplatz, von Deutschland aus bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. Januar 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hast du was über eine deutsche Gemeinde dort gefunden? Das wäre mein Arbeitsplatz, von Deutschland aus bezahlt





Ich habe dein Profil gesehen.

Den Kotakt zu Deutschen suche ich im Urlaub eigentlich nicht.

Auf TF bin ich mal im "übelsten" Viertel von Puerto de la Cruz gelandet.
Wir hatten ein Apartment im dt. Viertel in der Nähe des botanischen Gartens. Wir hatten einen "röhrenden Hirsch"-Bild  an der Wand hängen. 
Hier haben sich Deutsche in den 80er eingekauft und sind meist im besten Rentenalten.

Wenn du eine berufliche Herausforderung suchst, wäre sicherlich Sodom und Gomorrah  (Maspalomas/Playa Ingles auf GC) eine gute Wahl. 

Ich würde dir aber dringend raten erst einmal Urlaub auf den pot. Kanaren Inseln zu machen und sich das in Ruhe anzuschauen.
Sprich dann vor Ort z.B. mit den meist dt. Besitzern der jeweiligen Bikestationen.

ray


----------



## Laschpuffer (22. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde scyllas Photoshop-Fähigkeiten beeindruckend. Schöne Postkartenfotos von den Canaren und im heimischen Wohnzimmer geknippste nachgestellte Fahrpositionen zusammengeführt. Man sieht nichtmal die "Trennkannten".

Sehr schön.

Aber bei dem Wetter hat man ja auch Zeit für so etwas.


----------



## Elbambell (22. Januar 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Also ich finde scyllas Photoshop-Fähigkeiten beeindruckend. Schöne Postkartenfotos von den Canaren und im heimischen Wohnzimmer geknippste nachgestellte Fahrpositionen zusammengeführt. Man sieht nichtmal die "Trennkannten".
> 
> Sehr schön.
> 
> Aber bei dem Wetter hat man ja auch Zeit für so etwas.



Oha, ich glaube, da bist du auf etwas gestoßen. Ist jedes mal absolut die selbe Fahrerposition, oder?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Januar 2013)

Wusste ichs doch!

Böseböseböseböse!


----------



## derAndre (22. Januar 2013)

Muss ein verdammt guter Photoshoper sein, der den Schatten auf dem letzten Bild shopt!


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2013)

Mist, entlarvt 

Dann muss ich mir ja jetzt wenigstens keine Mühe mehr geben...





shit ich seh grad, ich hätt die Zimmerpflanzen (Bildvordergrund) mal gießen sollen!


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2013)

Fast letzter Tag in Gran Canaria aufm Bike...





am Abflugtag haben wir nur noch eine Morgendämmerungsrunde um Fataga gedreht (von der's keine Bilder gibt), und sind nach dem Räder verpacken noch wandern gegangen (auch ohne Bilder).

Das war's, jetzt seid ihr wieder dran 

Alle Bilder (auch ohne Cotic) gibt's in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55782


----------



## Beorn (23. Januar 2013)

Möge der letzte Tag niemals enden


----------



## Laschpuffer (23. Januar 2013)

Schade, schon vorbei.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ich war diese Woche ein paar mal im Schnee spielen...









Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (3. Februar 2013)

Hi,

heute kleine Schlammtour hier bei uns
 auf der Glessener Höhe,


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Lecker, lecker.


----------



## Wildman1967 (3. Februar 2013)

Jawollja, das sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## nullstein (11. Februar 2013)

Gestern im Schnee gespielt 




Danke an @Nill fürs knipsen.


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Foto 

ray


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Februar 2013)

Yep,

nur die Fleischfarbene lange Unterhose sieht nicht so toll aus


----------



## nullstein (11. Februar 2013)

Willst du mir etwa sagen,dass ich hässliche Beine hab?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2013)

gutes ding!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Februar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Willst du mir etwa sagen,dass ich hässliche Beine hab?



Nee, nee, so war das nicht gemeint... 

Es bringt vielmehr mein Unverständnis zum Ausdruck, bei Schnee in kurzer Hose zu biken 

Aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich einfach zu schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2013)

Ne, lange Hosen sind nur furchtbar. ich fang auch schon mit dieser Skisocken-bis-zum-Knie-Mode an.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin letzten Monat 40 geworden. Bei dem Schotter, den ich in meinen Bmxerskaterthaiboxermountainbiker Knien habe, kann ich jedem jüngeren Fahrer nur dringend raten: Passt auf eure Knie auf. Und die Kälte, die euch da unter die Pads kriecht, ist GIFT dafür. Da ihr mir wieder nicht glauben wollt, fragt den nächsten Physio-Knochenbrecher!

EDIT: Schönes Foto!

EDIT2: Das mit dem hart sein, relativiert sich recht schnell, wenn sich jede Pedalumdrehung anfühlt, als steckt euch eine Nadel unter der Kniescheibe!


----------



## nullstein (12. Februar 2013)

Immer locker Jungs.Ich fahr mit kurzer Hose,weil mir warm ist und nicht weil ich einen auf hart mache.Solche Diskussionen sind sinnlos und geraten häufig außer Kontrolle.Also her mit euren Bildern


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Februar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Immer locker Jungs.Ich fahr mit kurzer Hose,weil mir warm ist und nicht weil ich einen auf hart mache.Solche Diskussionen sind sinnlos und geraten häufig außer Kontrolle.Also her mit euren Bildern


 Es ist keine Diskussion. Nur ein Tipp von einem Alten, dessen Knie im Eimer sind und dessen Bekannte Physio ist. Was du daraus machst, ist deine Sache. Ob dir da bei Schnee und Eis warm war, ist dem Gelenk Wurscht. Aber eine Diskussion soll das nicht sein.


----------



## Elbambell (12. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, früher.... damals als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren und Freibier noch ne Mark gekostet hat... *schwärm* 
damals als meine Knie noch usw.... 

Ich muss dringend wieder fahren, habe nämlich keine Fotos mehr.


----------



## nullstein (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe einen Knorpelschaden G3 im Knie und bin seit 3 Jahren in physiotherapeutischer Behandlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. Februar 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Knorpelschaden G3 im Knie und bin seit 3 Jahren in physiotherapeutischer Behandlung...



Ich weiß warum, ich weiß warum 

In dem Fall, jeder wie er will. Ich bin "erschrocken", weil es für mich ein No-Go wäre, egal wie hässlich Männer in Strumpfhosen sind ("...we're men, we're men in tights..." ). Mir wäre es einfach zu kalt.

Aber für die  Bilder gerne auch "unten ohne"... Mist ich will nicht schon wieder ein Thema anfangen...


----------



## Nill (12. Februar 2013)

Oben ohne.....alles klar ^^

Werde ich nächstes mal vordern


----------



## rayc (12. Februar 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich muss dringend wieder fahren, habe nämlich keine Fotos mehr.



Dann mach mal hinne! 

Die meisten Wege sind inzwischen festgetrampelt.

ray


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Die meisten Wege sind inzwischen festgetrampelt.


 
... und das felsenmeer ist neuerdings so schön weich


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2013)

quoi?


----------



## martn (12. Februar 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich bin letzten Monat 40 geworden. Bei dem Schotter, den ich in meinen Bmxerskaterthaiboxermountainbiker Knien habe, kann ich jedem jüngeren Fahrer nur dringend raten: Passt auf eure Knie auf. Und die Kälte, die euch da unter die Pads kriecht, ist GIFT dafür. Da ihr mir wieder nicht glauben wollt, fragt den nächsten Physio-Knochenbrecher!
> 
> EDIT: Schönes Foto!
> 
> EDIT2: Das mit dem hart sein, relativiert sich recht schnell, wenn sich jede Pedalumdrehung anfühlt, als steckt euch eine Nadel unter der Kniescheibe!



in solchen protektoren bleiben die knie wärmer als in ner langen hose mit knielanger unterhose drunter. ich muss mir auch ständig sprüche anhören (übrigens oft von wanderern, die ohne mütze rumlaufen...), weil ich bei knappem frost noch wadenfrei rumfahre... aber dass entscheidenderweise die knie warm eingepackt und gut geschützt sind (sind schließlich protektoren), sieht keiner.
mit gelenken ist nicht zu spassen, aber was soll an den waden schon kaputt gehen, wenn sie sich noch gut anfühlen? wenns doch zu kalt wird, kommen einfach kniestrümpfe zum einsatz und schließen die lücke.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte mit furchtbar übrigens das Tragegefühl. Auf die Optik shiet ich.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Februar 2013)

Bifi auf Eis: Genau richtig, morgens halbneun in Deutschland!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## rayc (17. Februar 2013)

Schön das du dir vom Schlamm nicht den Spass vermiesen lässt. 

Wir sahen heute ähnlich "sauber" aus 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2013)

wir waren rennradfahren


----------



## Baelko (23. Februar 2013)

Geil...dieser Helm


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir waren rennradfahren





ich hab dir übrigens deinen lenker nachgemacht (nur ne andere marke) . geiler sch***, das ding ist ja mal bequem! sieht nur leicht blöd aus


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2013)

und ich gehe wieder auf "klassisch".
wenn es grob wird gibt es ja noch mein fargo.


----------



## Beorn (23. Februar 2013)

Es sieht anspruchsvoll aus, ob es mir Spaß machen würde weiß ich nicht. Da wird wohl ein Besuch mit Leihfahrt in Tübingen fällig.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Geil...dieser Helm





Riding the iron horse...


----------



## JollyJumper (27. Februar 2013)

war heute mal gemütlich das SOUL ausführen und mal ein wenig Zeit genommen und paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2013)

Kurze Frage: Fährt hier jemand anderes auch den C-Guide? Wenn ja, wie findet ihr ihn? Ich finde, dass er ein ziemlich unangenehmes Surren erzeugt. Oder habe ich ihn falsch installiert?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Er erzeugt Surren, genau wie die Eigenbauvarianten. War der Hauptgrund, wieso ich wieder Roille fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2013)

Danke! Mal sehen, dann kommt er wahrscheinlich wieder raus.


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2013)

tour mit 2/3 cotic anteil.


----------



## rayc (11. März 2013)

Da mit den Crosser  runter 
Riesen Respekt!


Dich hat wohl das Cotic Teufelschen geritten 

ray


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)

das bisschen schnee...











mir sind in den 2,5std in der tat ein paar leute begegnet. ua. zwei joggerinnen mitten im dicken schnee auf einem feldweg. gegenseitiges angrinsen. alle bekloppt!





entgegen des bildes hatte ich den ganzen tag "one way ticket to the moon" von boney m als ohrwurm *strange*
danach erstmal etwas snacken


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. März 2013)

Romantiker mit Kerze


----------



## frfreshman (20. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (24. März 2013)

Auch wenn's nur der tägliche weg zur Arbeit war.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2013)

Kein Schnee


----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2013)

Immer wieder interessant. Neuen Aussichtspunkt+mini Trail gefunden, obwohl es "gleich um die Haustüre" ging.




different view von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. März 2013)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Auch wenn's nur der tägliche weg zur Arbeit war.





Nafets190 schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant. Neuen Aussichtspunkt+mini Trail gefunden, obwohl es "gleich um die Haustüre" ging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Strommasten habt ihr da 

Die Bikes sind auch net schlecht


----------



## scylla (25. März 2013)

sone rakete ist einfach zu schnell für die kamera 





bei sonnenschein schon besser...


----------



## derAndre (25. März 2013)

Schöne Bilder und interessante Trails. Der Kaiser an einem Allmountain/Enduro ist ein wenig befremdlich, vor allem weil da kein 120kg Koffer drauf sitzt, sondern eine zarte Lady. Aber solange Du Dinger runter fährst, die manch ein möchtegern Freerider schiebt, ist jedwede Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn Deiner Reifenwahl im Keime erstickt, hehe.

Ist das der neue 2.4er oder ein 2.5er?


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2013)

erste tour mit dem solaris.
bis auf kleinigkeiten im setup die spassmaschine glarore


----------



## scylla (25. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und interessante Trails. Der Kaiser an einem Allmountain/Enduro ist ein wenig befremdlich, vor allem weil da kein 120kg Koffer drauf sitzt, sondern eine zarte Lady. Aber solange Du Dinger runter fährst, die manch ein möchtegern Freerider schiebt, ist jedwede Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn Deiner Reifenwahl im Keime erstickt, hehe.
> 
> Ist das der neue 2.4er oder ein 2.5er?



Kaiser braucht's eigentlich wirklich nicht auf 90% der Pfälzerwald-Trails. Das Radl ist noch im Granne Setup, wurde gestern zum ersten Mal im neuen Jahr auf heimischen Wegen bewegt... quasi zur feierlichen Einweihung des Forums-Trikots .
Gibt aber gutes Training beim Hochfahren 

Nennt sich glaub 2.5, wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe. Dass es den jetzt in 2.4 gibt wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Fleshripper (25. März 2013)

Schöne Räder hier!
Ja an Strommasten mangelts hier nicht


----------



## BommelMaster (27. März 2013)

@scylla, du hast ja die gleichelyrik drin die beimir jetzt auch drin steckt

gleiche rahmenfarbe usw, hast du das bei mir abgeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @scylla, du hast ja die gleichelyrik drin die beimir jetzt auch drin steckt
> 
> gleiche rahmenfarbe usw, hast du das bei mir abgeschaut?



nur den niedlichen lenker in der kindergarten-mädchen-farbe werde ich dir nie nachmachen


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2013)

bei den singlespeedern sind die mit den pinken teilen die schnellen


----------



## Nafets190 (29. März 2013)

bier n' bike​


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

gestern in der Pfalz unterwegs...
vorwiegend flowig, aber den ein- oder anderen Spielplatz haben wir doch noch gefunden


----------



## Baelko (30. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern in der Pfalz unterwegs...
> vorwiegend flowig, aber den ein- oder anderen Spielplatz haben wir doch noch gefunden
> ....irgendwie hast du immer gutes Wetter, oder täuscht das? Bei uns liegt immer noch Schnee und aktuell kommen auch mal wieder ein paar Flocken runter.


----------



## rayc (30. März 2013)

Wir hatten diesen Winter massig Schnee.

Im Taunus liegt noch Schnee.
Odenwald und Pfalz sind dagegen frei.
Im Schwarzwald liegt auch Schnee.
Wir sind also von Schneebergen umzingelt. 

Ray


----------



## voiture balai (30. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern in der Pfalz unterwegs...
> vorwiegend flowig, aber den ein- oder anderen Spielplatz haben wir doch noch gefunden


Hi Scylla,
sehr schöne Bilder , ist das Pfalz oder Odenwald? Ich fahre Ende Mai zum ersten mal mit dem Bke in die Pfalz und wenn es da so etwas gibt, freue ich mich um so mehr.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

das ist in der Pfalz.
Nr. 1 ist am Eckkopf, Nr. 2 ist am alten Teufelsfels.
Viel Spaß, der Pfälzerwald ist immer eine Reise wert


----------



## Baelko (30. März 2013)

Ich war auch gerade die Beine vertreten. So sieht es bei uns aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

Hometrail







PS: mein Beileid zu dem ganzen weißen Dreck!


----------



## voiture balai (31. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist in der Pfalz.
> Nr. 1 ist am Eckkopf, Nr. 2 ist am alten Teufelsfels.
> Viel Spaß, der Pfälzerwald ist immer eine Reise wert



Supi, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Danke.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2013)

noch unterhalb von schnee + eis


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. April 2013)

Ein echtes Do It All Hardtail 

Pumptrack:





Flatdrop  





Und nochmal so


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2013)

darmstadt hat einen pumptrack im (öffentlichen) park. sachen gibt's.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. April 2013)

Ja ist echt cool 
Einziger Nachteil:
Er wird sehr oft nicht als Pumptrack benutzt sonder zum fangenspielen usw., was natürlich sehr gut nachvollziehbar ist. Soo lange ist das ja für mich auch noch nicht her  Nur leider sind die Eltern oft wenig einsichtig.
Wenn man sagt (und ich habe das wirklich so gesagt). "Entschuldigung, könnten wir uns vielleicht abwechseln, dass ihre Kinder hier spielen und dass wir nach einiger Zeit dann hier Fahrrad fahren können, damit keine Unfälle passieren?"
Darauf bekommt man dann nur: "Na das finden wir aber nicht toll" 
Aber ansonsten echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2013)

Ihr könntet den Eltern anbieten, über die Kinder rüberzuhüpfen. Vielleicht finden sie das besser


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

wir sagen zu kinder imemr "moving obstacles". aber im ernst: meist gibt es selbst beim "trialen" auf dem spielplatz keine probleme, die finden das eher cool oder wie immer das aktuelle wort dafür ist.


----------



## Elbambell (5. April 2013)

Porno ist das neue geil


----------



## derAndre (6. April 2013)

ich dachte übel oder übelst wäre das neue Porno...


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. April 2013)

keine hohen Berge - nur hohe Bäume


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2013)

Na von Heilsbronn kannst ja in den Stromberg-Heuchelberg, da kann man 200m abfahren (ok, nur vom Baiselsberg als höchstem, aber das Hochfahren ist durch Weinberge entspannt).


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Na von Heilsbronn kannst ja in den Stromberg-Heuchelberg, da kann man 200m abfahren (ok, nur vom Baiselsberg als höchstem, aber das Hochfahren ist durch Weinberge entspannt).



Danke, bin aber heut lieber mal etwas mehr bergauf gefahren.


----------



## scylla (6. April 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> keine hohen Berge - nur hohe Bäume



 jetzt tun mir die finger weh vom scrollen


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2013)

Naja, bergauf gehts dort schon auch, nur erst laaaaaaaang hin.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. April 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ein echtes Do It All Hardtail



Wie gesagt 

Heute bei der Saisonsanfangsrundfahrt von den Brombisch Bike Buwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (7. April 2013)

Bier&bike with friends




steffrider von nafets_190 auf Flickr



omatrail von nafets_190 auf Flickr



hochburgstepdown von nafets_190 auf Flickr



zweiter bier stopp von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## derAndre (7. April 2013)

Wir haben das Wetter genutzt und sind ein bisschen spielen gegangen in Belgien (Filthy Trails). Bombenwetter, Bombemtrails/Sprünge und ein Bombensicheres Bike. Perfekte Voraussetzungen:

Von Vorne:




und von der Seite:




Gleicher Sprung andere Flugbahn:




Rum um die Kurve:




und weiter hüpfen:




Was für ein geiler Tag! 

Bis dann
der André


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2013)

andré 

stefan: auch schöne bilder.
etwas mehr nach vorne an stufen, dann klappt's auch mit der nachbarin


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. April 2013)

@ namensvetter: Auf dem letzten  Bild, das tut schon weh, so optisch, also so Lycra mit Knieschonern oder was ist das? Egal, wenn's hilft.

Gruß

Laschpuffer aka Stefan


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten  Bild, das tut schon weh, so optisch, also so Lycra mit Knieschonern oder was ist das?



Du und deine Beauty-Tipps immer


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2013)

aber recht hat er.

möchte noch jemand eine diskussion über den dosenpfand führen? 

leider keine bilder vom cross am samstag.


----------



## derAndre (8. April 2013)

Styles hat mich auch noch mal erwischt. Das war noch ganz früh am Tag und ich entsprechend vorsichtig:





(von Pinkbike)

Aber man sieht das Bike besser. 
Da war übrigens noch jemand mit nem BFe. Allerdings mit einem blauen. Vielleicht ließt er hier ja mit?!?!


----------



## Nafets190 (8. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> ..Auf dem letzten  Bild, das tut schon weh, so optisch, also so Lycra mit Knieschonern oder was ist das?



Wir waren einst alle XC-Racer, der Kollege ist gerade in der "Übergangsphase"



a.nienie schrieb:


> dosenpfand


Das Bier ist aus Lux, da gibts kein Dosenpfand 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## scylla (9. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Lycra mit Knieschonern oder was ist das?



ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt  man bleibt nirgends mit der coolen flatterhose hängen, und tut sich an den knien nicht weh. mach ich auch öfter. man muss nur acht geben, dass keiner mit ner kamera in der nähe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2013)

naja, eine solide hose ist schon nicht verkehrt...
aber wayne, dein mann macht ja nicht mal den sattel runter


----------



## Laschpuffer (9. April 2013)

Ich als alter XC-ler fahre auch so ziemlich jeden Mist mit Sattel oben. Da geht auch was. Trotzdem fahre ich mit kurzer Flatterhose über dem Lycrafunktionskram. Denn wie schrub Herr Lesewitz schon so treffend: "Lycra lügt nicht!"


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Trotzdem fahre ich mit kurzer Flatterhose über dem Lycrafunktionskram.



Wer das tut, der schämt sich nur für seinen Popo und den Pipimann  Ich fahre auch Shorts über der Gore Radlerhose, aber genau darum mache ich keine Sprüche über die Spandex Fahrer. Die haben EIER!  Im Winter wärmt es ja noch schön, aber im Sommer ist die "Baggy" einfach schwach....wenn ich es auch selbst so mache.


----------



## Laschpuffer (9. April 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wer das tut, der schämt sich nur für seinen Popo und den Pipimann  Ich fahre auch Shorts über der Gore Radlerhose, aber genau darum mache ich keine Sprüche über die Spandex Fahrer. Die haben EIER!  Im Winter wärmt es ja noch schön, aber im Sommer ist die "Baggy" einfach schwach....wenn ich es auch selbst so mache.



Ich find die kurzen Flatterhosen (baggy heißt hier in B ne andere Hosenart, damit geht radeln nicht) im Sommer sogar angenehmer. Als bekennender Beinflokatifahrer geht Lycra grade im Sommer nicht. *g*

Dass Du keine Probleme hast Körper zu zeigen kann jeder sehen.

So genug ot, btt, heidistimme: leider hab ich heute kein Foto für ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Dass Du keine Probleme hast Körper zu zeigen kann jeder sehen.



True story. Hier mal ein Foto von mir aus meiner Jugend. 






Girl you know it´s true!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suJqtzfVMCc"]Milli Vanilli  "Girl you know it's true" - Archive vidÃ©o INA - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## exto (14. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (15. April 2013)

Wo ist der Fehler versteckt?




Das Wetter war scho geil. War die erste Ausfahrt mim Cotic.


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2013)

Die Schaltung mutet merkwürdig an...


----------



## exto (15. April 2013)

Ouch!!!


----------



## kona.orange (15. April 2013)

Ahh... der Herr mit dem Adlerauge. 
Ja, die Schaltung. Ist richtig.
Leider hab ich mich lang gemacht und dabei hats das Schaltauge abgerissen. 
Da ich glücklicherweise mit 10mm Schraubachse unterwegs bin, konnte ich das abgerissene Teil hier zur Hälfte draufdrehen und dann das Schaltwerk in die übrigen Gewindegänge schrauben. Konnte sogar noch ein paar Gänge schalten und einfach weiterfahren. Glück im Unglück würd ich sagen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

ärgerlich. aber schalten wird eh überbewertet.

so ein x ist schön vielseitig, man kann damit auch einfach mal zum bäcker fahren


----------



## Laschpuffer (16. April 2013)

Was backen die beim Bäcker, Habicht?


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

ach das, das war ein wildunfall


----------



## argh (16. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Was backen die beim Bäcker, Habicht?


----------



## Centi (16. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Günstige Version der Feder-Gabel!


----------



## Manni1599 (16. April 2013)

Am Sonntag mit dem Solaris auf dem Mangroventrail Richtung Lauenburg:



(Foto von Martin, nä!)

Heute Feierabendrunde im Sachsenwald:




Das Rad macht unglaublich viel Spaß, das war genau die richtige Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. April 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das Rad macht unglaublich viel Spaß, das war genau die richtige Wahl!



Und ich dache es wäre die Gesellschaft 

Nee, im Ernst: Sieht toll aus und motiviert


----------



## frfreshman (16. April 2013)

Heute 50kmFeierabendrunde mit dem Hardtail, von zu Hause los, mit der Fähre rüber zu den trails. Es ist Frühling!


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2013)

unseren täglichen cross gib uns heute. amen.

















und darf ich bei der gelegenheit werbung für das cyclo cross race mannheim machen?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. April 2013)

Heute Unterwegs, in schönstem Sonnenschein:

Große Räder, große Tiere




Blau!




Elbe




Morgen X-Trail !


----------



## Erbse73 (21. April 2013)

Schönes Bike, schöne Bilder...Thanks.


----------



## Nafets190 (21. April 2013)

XC Wurst auf Moos





Stefan


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2013)

Das perfekter Wetter heute Morgen musst ich nutzen:


War um 12 zurück, seitdem ist es wenigstens von oben trocken...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. April 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das perfekter Wetter heute Morgen musst ich nutzen:
> 
> War um 12 zurück, seitdem ist es wenigstens von oben trocken...



Gefällt mir supergut!!! Gerade durch das Siffwetter! Und geile Mucke! Mal eine blöde Frage: War jemand dabei oder postierst du die Kamera, latschst wieder 200 m zurück und wieder von vorn?

-> Und geil gefahren!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2013)

Danke! War alleine. Die Kamera sieht aus wie sau und irgendwann hatte ich kein Bock mehr, sonst würde es auch nicht mittendrin aufhören 
Achja, irgendwann kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee beim Kamera holen das Bike schon mal mit hoch zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (27. April 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## argh (27. April 2013)

Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt! Schönes Video!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. April 2013)

Bei uns sahs gestern auch so aus wie auf dem Video 
Wir habden am Hibike Testival zufällig Lock3 getroffen, hiermit nochmal danke an die Fotos 

Vorher:





Nach dem Downhill (achtet auf die Hose )


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2013)

Hey, genau das ist demnächst mein Fuhrpark. Nur jeweils andere Farben.
Ja, zum fahren ist das Wetter einfach tierisch geil! Aber ich war nachher auch nass bis auf's Unterhöschen...
Wie viel Federweg hat die Durolux? Sieht so massiv aus.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (28. April 2013)

Hat 160 mm  
Ich hab sie imoment ganz schön weich, aber dafür nutze ich auch fast immer den vollen Federweg aus 
--> Sieht man ja auf dem zweiten Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2013)

Wenn's der Trail erfordert ok. Aber z.B. bei solchen Sachen wie auf dem Video würde ich den Federweg nicht komplett nutzen wollen.
Aber tendenziell fahre ich auch eher weich. Habe eine Federhärte weicher als die Standardfeder in meiner Lyrik. Aber das alleine hatte erstmal überhaupt nichts gebracht. Sie war total überdämpft. Habe dann das Dämpfungsöl gewechselt. Halb halb 2.5 WT und 5 WT. Seitdem ist es die beste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. Spricht super fein an, bügelt alles weg, aber ohne durch den Federweg zu rauschen.


----------



## Wildman1967 (30. April 2013)

Für´s neue Cotic Trikot haben die Temperaturen noch nicht gereicht am Sonntag, aber das kommt hoffentlich auch noch!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. April 2013)

Eins der schönsten Souls. Jammerschade, dass es kein Schwarz mehr gibt.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. April 2013)

Am Wochenende bei BURNING FRAME in Hamburg:





Damit das Solaris nicht so allein ist, hat Sebastian sein BFe mitgebracht:





Gruß
Manni


----------



## Nafets190 (2. Mai 2013)

My Bike And Me von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Cotic BFe von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2013)

Grüße aus Monachil/Spanien


----------



## Beorn (2. Mai 2013)

Oh nein, sie sind wieder unterwegs!

Das wird hart, aber schön


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2013)

zum Frühstück noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:

Kanalweg




nochmal Kanalweg




"Milkman-Trail"




Barranco Los Cahorros Einfahrt




Barranco Los Cahorros Ausfahrt




und jetzt geht's zum nächsten Trail, Fotonachschub besorgen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. Mai 2013)

Böse! Böse!

Geht das schon wieder los?

...und mich legt ein noch böserer Husten lahm... MIST!

P.S. sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, allerseits 

wird Zeit für die Frühstücks-Trailfotos . Diesmal aus der Sierra Huetor.













strahlend blauer Himmel draußen, ich geh jetzt Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2013)

Live-Bericht mit Fotos - Stuntzi bekommt Konkurrenz... a bisserl zumindest! Danke und weiter so!


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Live-Bericht mit Fotos - Stuntzi bekommt Konkurrenz... a bisserl zumindest! Danke und weiter so!



Danke.

Hilf mir mal scylla zu überreden einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
keinen Live-report, sondern einen kleinen Bilderthread von der Sierra Nevada.

Dann wird es hier wieder etwas ruhiger. 

ray


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2013)

Jep, das wär' keine schlechte Idee. Und es müßten nicht NUR Bilder sein, ein paar kurze Beschreibungen wären doch o.k.. Müßten ja nicht so ausführlich sein wie beim Stuntzi! Also, nicht so bescheiden!


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

schon passiert 
Was tut man sich nicht alles an, wenn man nach einem kurzen Biketag einen Sofa-Lümmel-Abend veranstaltet!

-> hier entlang, wer mehr will 

Dann gibt's hier nur noch ein Bild pro Tag, damit die Cotic-Ecke nicht in Tiefschlaf versinkt. Oder seid ihr alle beim Biken?


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2013)

Frühstücks-Bildchen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Mai 2013)

Herrlich heute!


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2013)

HDR-Bild? Die Berge im Hintergrund wirken irgendwie so unnatürlich "beleuchtet".

Heute in falscher vertikaler Reihenfolge mit dem Cotic unterwegs:


----------



## Promontorium (7. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> HDR-Bild? Die Berge im Hintergrund wirken irgendwie so unnatürlich "beleuchtet".



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich tippe aber auf Polfilter!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich versuche mich grade am RAW entwickeln und habe versucht den Himmel sichtbarer zu machen. Vor den Bergen lag leider ein Dunstschleier egal ob bearbeitet oder unbearbeitet. Die Ebene, die man dort sieht, ist auch nicht das Tal. Dahinter geht es noch mal runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (7. Mai 2013)

Nicht mein Bike, nicht ich, weder auf dem Rad noch hinter der Kamera, aber sehr schön anzusehn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icNMuKqX2Ok&feature=youtu.be


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2013)

neulich. mit smart sam 42. 
mehr passt nicht, wenn noch etwas dreck dazwischen passen soll.


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2013)

27°C, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein... ich geh biken!





schönen Arbeitstag wünsch ich euch


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. Mai 2013)

@scylla: Das musste jetzt wirklich sein?

Gemein.
 @Boern: aua, meine Ohren, aber schöne bewegte Bilder.


----------



## Baelko (8. Mai 2013)

Hoffentlich sitzt sie bald wieder im Büro, dann haben wir Ruhe


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sitzt sie bald wieder im Büro



das war jetzt auch gemein sowas mieses zu wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. Mai 2013)

So,  heute wurde in Sulzbach Geschichte geschrieben. Mein HZWerg hat seine erste Runde unter den Großen gedreht und das BFe hat bei der harten Begleitarbeit großes geleistet...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Mai 2013)

Zwar nicht heute, aber gestern:


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2013)

muss mal wieder ein bisschen gemein sein 





(hey, ihr hattet in D-Land heute Feiertag, die Spanier nicht!)


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2013)

Dacht ichs mir doch, Andi! Schicke Kiste!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Mai 2013)

Hattest Du nachgefragt, oder geraten?


----------



## Baelko (10. Mai 2013)

@Bergaufschieber...... sieht gang schön stolz aus dein Zwerg. Das ist immer so toll bei den Zwergen, die freuen sich noch richtig.


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2013)

Kombiniert. Du sprachst davon und dann der Verweis aus Steffen, der mehr wüsste, was bleibt da groß übrig?!


----------



## Baelko (10. Mai 2013)

Yeah, einfach und simple.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Mai 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Kombiniert. Du sprachst davon und dann der Verweis aus Steffen, der mehr wüsste, was bleibt da groß übrig?!



Gut kombiniert Watson 
Hab jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub, also wenn Du mal frei bekommst können wir etwas Stahl über die Alb rollen lassen!?


----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2013)

Cotic day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (11. Mai 2013)

Bei unerwartet guten Bedingungen heute auf der Hausrunde



... zumindest ist mehr Dreck vom Rad abgefallen als neu dazugekommen


----------



## brigdompteur (11. Mai 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Yeah, einfach und simple.


ich hole es mal mit auf die Seite,weils einfach schön ist.


----------



## Nafets190 (11. Mai 2013)

Beim Tourabschlussbierchen an der Mosel.




 von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2013)

das Räder mussten wir hinterher auch putzen. Zu viele Exkremente von Bos Primigenius Taurus, sogar auf dem Sattel


----------



## Bergaufschieber (12. Mai 2013)

2,5h Kraftausdauer am Berg mit 60, zum Teil singenden und schnarchenden, Kilos im Rücken


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. Mai 2013)

Pass auf, mit 14 schnarchen die Kilos nicht mehr beim Fahrradfahren, dann wollen die in den Bikepark 

















Gestern in Osternohe


----------



## Beorn (12. Mai 2013)

Das macht Dampf in den Waden!

Ist die A81 schon wieder aufgerissen?!


----------



## Bergaufschieber (12. Mai 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Das macht Dampf in den Waden!
> 
> Ist die A81 schon wieder aufgerissen?!



war die schonmal zu?


----------



## Beorn (12. Mai 2013)

Als ich 2003 Zivi in Lubu war, gabs dichte Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (12. Mai 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Als ich 2003 Zivi in Lubu war, gabs dichte Tage.



zum Glück gibts Waldautobahnen...


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2013)

Gestern bekam das Soul endlich mal wieder Auslauf. Irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit fast nur noch mit dem Fully unterwegs. Ich werd alt. 

Im Hintergrund das Ziel - Frankens heiliger Berg.




Fast am Ziel




Beweisfoto




und die Erkenntnis, dass 10 Sekunden Selbstauslöser eine Herausforderung sind.


----------



## Wildman1967 (19. Mai 2013)

Geiles Wetter! 

Da konnte auch endlich mal das Trikot aus dem Schrank ....


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter!



Wo denn? 

Hab meine geplante mehrstündige Runde heut nach knapp 20 Minuten abbrechen müssen, weil es am frühen Nachmittag finster wie mitten in der Nacht wurde und habe es gerade noch vor dem Weltuntergang zurück zum Auto geschafft. Das Wetter ist dieses Jahr mit wenigen Ausnahmen eine absolute Frechheit.


----------



## Wildman1967 (19. Mai 2013)

Jau, das Wetter ist schon echt verrückt!
Wir waren heute mal die Glücklichen am Westerwald!
Alles vom Feinsten bis 19:00 Uhr! 
Jetzt kann davon aber auch schon wieder keine Rede mehr sein!


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2013)

die "Tourhighlights" zu Hause sind schon einigermaßen traurig, wenn man gerade aus dem Bike-Paradies zurückgekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2013)

das sieht doch nett aus... ich zumindest würde gerne mal wieder in den odenwald.... zum bouldern oder zum biken, eigentlich egal.


----------



## radzwei (20. Mai 2013)

Mit Sicherheit aber nicht weniger Anspruchsvoll, wenn es 2 Tage am Stück vorher geregnet hat. 

Horst



scylla schrieb:


> die "Tourhighlights" zu Hause sind schon einigermaßen traurig, wenn man gerade aus dem Bike-Paradies zurückgekommen ist


----------



## gimp (20. Mai 2013)

... war zwar gestern, aber da kam wenigstens ab und an mal die Sonne durch:


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das sieht doch nett aus... ich zumindest würde gerne mal wieder in den odenwald.... zum bouldern oder zum biken, eigentlich egal.



hehe, dabei ist das doch im Taunus


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> hehe, dabei ist das doch im Taunus



das habe ich doch gleich gesehen....  als alter taunide.... 

aber in den odenwald will ich trotzdem....

edit: ist das knapp unterhalb des âalden"?


----------



## rayc (20. Mai 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das habe ich doch gleich gesehen....  als alter taunide....
> 
> aber in den odenwald will ich trotzdem....
> 
> edit: ist das knapp unterhalb des alden"?



Nö, da waren wir aber auch.
Von Fuchstanz einfach nach Osten fahren statt hoch zum "A.", leicht runter zur "W.M.". Kennst du bestimmt.

Wir sind am Hohemark gestartet, dann Herzberg, Mamorstein, Saalburg, großer Feldberg richtung röm. Wache, kleiner Feldberg leicht westlich vom Fuchstanz runter, Fuchstanz, W.M. wieder retour zum A., dann so'n Tempel (Name habe ich vergessen) und bei Sonne zum Auto am Hohemark.
Regen gabs dann ab Langen auf der AB.

Mehr Trails kenne ich im Taunus nicht.
Bin bisher immer nur hinterher gefahren.

ray


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2013)

...eine schöne runde. besonders herzberg bis saalburg....


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2013)

SA mit zwei cotics + einem lv in der pfalz, meinereiner aber bis auf kurzen radtausch auf dem vollgefederten traktor.





SO mit ein paar crossern durch den ruhrpott. die haben leider kaum trails.





MO mit startnummer und mit ohne schaltung durch das kopfsteinpflaster von michelstadt...


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ruhrpott. die haben leider kaum trails.



Einspruch, euer Ehren!

Im Pott gibts richtig gute Trails, man muss nur wissen wo.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2013)

waren zwischen essen und duisburg unterwegs. anhand der gemischten gruppe war das fehlen von trails durchaus beabsichtigt. etwas rumturnen konnte ich aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myagi (22. Mai 2013)

... Willingen am 19.05.13 ... unerwartet fettes Wetter ;-)


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2013)

D..D..D...Da ist ein Schatten unterm Rad!  Und so komische Lichtreflexe aufm Oberrohr 
Sag, mit welchem Scheinwerfer hast du das denn ausgeleuchtet? Sowas hab ich ja hier in Deutschland noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Myagi (22. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> D..D..D...Da ist ein Schatten unterm Rad!  Und so komische Lichtreflexe aufm Oberrohr
> Sag, mit welchem Scheinwerfer hast du das denn ausgeleuchtet? Sowas hab ich ja hier in Deutschland noch nie gesehen!



Unverhofft kommt oft ...  Normalerweise geht das Spiel so ... losfahren bei gutem Wetter und bei Kackowetter in Willingen einschlagen ... diesmal genau umgekehrt ... von Soltau bis Brilon Regen und dann plötzlich ist sie da ... die verloren geglaubte Sonne. 

Ging aber am nächsten Tag ganz anders los ... nach einer Nacht voll Regen ...


----------



## Myagi (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Myagi (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Promontorium (22. Mai 2013)

@Myagi: Müssma suchen beim letzten Bild oder bist Du da nicht drauf?


----------



## Baelko (23. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube er will uns nur ärgern und zeigen das er die Sonne im Sauerland gesehen hat.


----------



## Myagi (23. Mai 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @_Myagi_: Müssma suchen beim letzten Bild oder bist Du da nicht drauf?




 neee, aber das heißt hier doch "... mit dem Cotic unterwegs" ... "Cotic" war ja auf den voherigen zwei Bildern und da dachte ich, ich zeige mal "unterwegs"  

@ Baelko ... Hauptsache sie is´ab 14.06.13 wieder da.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... meinereiner aber bis auf kurzen radtausch auf dem vollgefederten traktor.








... ist wie ein bmx mit federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (23. Mai 2013)

Myagi schrieb:


>


 

Was is das für ein Schmutzfänger am Steuerrohr / untere Lagerschale???


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2013)

Speedstuff. Name muss Lagerraspel oder so gewesen sein


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Mai 2013)

ist das nicht der catfight pro?


----------



## Myagi (23. Mai 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Was is das für ein Schmutzfänger am Steuerrohr / untere Lagerschale???




Moin,

das is´ tatsächlich so´n Speedstuff Ding. Allerdings wahrscheinlich mal´n Kettenstrebenschutz, oder Dämpferüberzieher. Habe ich zerschnibbelt und fahre den an allen Bikes. Gehen die Meinungen auseinander über Sinn und Zweck, aber ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Muss man zwar immer mal runtergucken, auch da kommt Dreck durch, aber der gröbste Beschuss wir abgewehrt und es läuft einem nicht das Rostwasser entgegen nach Jahren.


----------



## derAndre (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das großartige Wetter und die staubigen Trails :kotz: genutzt und war ein bisschen Feierabendspielen im Wald:

Anlauf von hinten:




und von vorne:




und dann ab zum Sprung:



jetzt muss ich NUR NOCH die Hände vom Lenker lösen und gen Himmel strecken  Vermutlich nicht mehr in diesem Leben, hehe.

Habt Ihr den Sprung im Hintergrund gesehen? Da sind tatsächlich Reifenspuren drauf. Auf der Rampe ist das Letzte Spaceshuttle auch gestartet...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2013)

da geht was.

denke die dirt kiddies hauen auf der rampe auch gleich noch ein paar tricks raus...
jung müßte man sein... oder auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ohne Hände gen Himmel nennt man das Stem-****er.  *hust*


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

mein armes BFe wurde gestern entwendet und missbraucht. Es ist mir aber noch gelungen, ein Fahndungsfoto von dem dreisten Dieb zu schießen...


----------



## Elbambell (26. Mai 2013)

oh Gott, oh Gott! Arsch nach vorne! Das sieht aus, als würde es gleich furchtbar schief gehen!


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

glaubst du!







(ich fall auch immer vom Glauben ab. Dafür hab ich 3 Versuche gebraucht, um beim Versetzen mit allen möglichen und unmöglichen Steinen zu kollidieren und dabei umzufallen, und der ist einfach durchgerollt. Frechheit!)


----------



## martn (26. Mai 2013)

pfingsten hinterm erzgebirge:




Bikepacking Solaris by all martn, on Flickr




Gipfelkreuz by all martn, on Flickr




MileÅ¡ovka by all martn, on Flickr




SchlussAbfahrt by all martn, on Flickr

mehr bilder der tour: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjFoixXj


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

Das erste Bild ist


----------



## modster (26. Mai 2013)

Myagi schrieb:


>



Nur mal so....ist dir eigentlich klar das die Griffe anders rum gehören?
Also das weiche dämpfende helle teil da hin wo die Hand aufliegt...


----------



## Myagi (26. Mai 2013)

... ja ... seit Heute ... hatte in der Freeride einen Bericht über Griffe gelesen und da wurde das mit der "weichen" Seite erwähnt. Kümmere ich mich mal drum ;-) (finde die Griffe ab eh etwas "dünn", kommen evtl andere ran).
Aber danke für den Hinweis.
Grüße


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2013)

Sonne!


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

Grmpf, will auch!
Ich hab mich heut noch nicht mal vor die Haustür getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (26. Mai 2013)

Bei uns im Süden auch Daaaaauuuuuerregen - heute nur dringeblieben. Ka**e!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Mai 2013)

Naja, musste auch noch gute 2 Stunden Richtung Süden fahren. 9:00 Uhr Gotthard Nordseite Regen, 3°, Südseite Sonne, 12°


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2013)

super bilder hier!


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2013)

Es geht aufwärts. Heute 26km mit 19er Schnitt auf dem BFe geschrubbt. Nicht schön mit einer 2004er 66. Die baut bei 150mm so hoch wie ne Boxxer

Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich mein Rocket will?


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es geht aufwärts. Heute 26km mit 19er Schnitt auf dem BFe geschrubbt. Nicht schön mit einer 2004er 66. Die baut bei 150mm so hoch wie ne Boxxer



dann mach dir halt ne gescheite gabel rein *duckundweg*


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2013)

Ich warte, dass meine 55 vom Buchsenwechsel kommt


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Mai 2013)

@ lord shadow - du hast deins ja abgegeben  hast immer noch kein neues?

ich freu mich dafür 

und ich bin drauf und dran mir die 2014er pike in schwarz weiß dafür zu überlegen, wenn sie net sooo teuer wär.
den 27,5" gedanken hab ich auch noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. mit einem 195/50 itch switch dämpfer, der früher im specialized enduro verbaut war, würd das wohl genau passen.... wär scho sehr geil


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2013)

Eine Pike oder eine Auron hätte ich dann auch gerne im Rocket.


----------



## Asko (28. Mai 2013)

Bischen was vom Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Mai 2013)

I hate snow! Als ich am Sonntag ins Tessin gefahren bin ist mir die niedrige Schneegrenze in den nördlichen Alpen direkt aufgefallen. Das sah vor 3 Wochen schon mal deutlich besser aus! 
Hoffe das bessert sich bald wieder. Bekomme in 2 Wochen Besuch aus der Heimat. Da steht natürlich Biken auf dem Programm.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2013)

Mach die Bilder weg


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder sind schön, aber könntest du die bitte nächsten Dezember zeigen? 

... uns das Ende Mai!


----------



## Bergaufschieber (29. Mai 2013)

...ein Tag am Strand.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, Offtopic und etwas kurzfristig, aber eine gute Gelegenheit "mit dem Cotic unterwegs" zu sein:

*H+8*

Ich werd' da mal mein Roadrat ausführen


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2013)

Das war jetzt zu spät. Sonst wäre ich die mit einem Freund am Stück gefahren, wir wollten uns mal richtig quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (30. Mai 2013)

@exto.......das wird ja für dich im Vergeich zur GST im letzten Jahr eine gemütliche Ausfahrt. Berichte mal bitte davon. Das kann man ja auch mal außer der Reihe nachfahren wenn die Strecke nett ist.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Mai 2013)

Nach einer kleinen Tour habe ich heute noch ein bisschen mit dem neuen Mobiltelefon gespielt. Seht mir meine wackelige Fahrtechnik nach, mehr als ein paar mal im Jahr mache ich sowas nicht mehr. Aber so könnt ihr das alte Dickerchen auch mal sehen


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe dann auch noch ein paar Bilder nachzureichen.
Zuerst einmal von Pod Smrkem (CZ):








Da werden noch weitere Bilder folgen, leider ist mein Kartenleser hin....

Kleine Ausfahrt in den HaBes:



Alle gängigen Laufradgrößen zugegen.

Heute im Escheburger Umland:


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2013)

@Myagi: Warst du heute in den HaBes? Da stand so ein verdächtiger Defy am Karlstein.


----------



## Baelko (2. Juni 2013)

@Lord Shadow: Nee, der Defender ist von Markus....ich hatte deinen Wagen auch gleich erkannt als wir zurück zum Parkplatz gekommen sind. Doof, hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm das du heute biken wolltest.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2013)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Myagi ist doch Markus, oder?


----------



## Myagi (3. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Myagi ist doch Markus, oder?



Moin Lordi ;-) So isses 
Ja schade ... Carsten hatte Dein Fahrzeug auch gleich erkannt, nächstes Mal telefonieren wir uns zusammen.

Gruzz


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2013)

dreiklang am feiertag


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2013)

Myagi schrieb:


> Moin Lordi ;-) So isses
> Ja schade ... Carsten hatte Dein Fahrzeug auch gleich erkannt, nächstes Mal telefonieren wir uns zusammen.
> 
> Gruzz



Wäre was gewesen.Wobei wir eher gemächlich unterwegs waren.
Dein TöffTöff musst du mich bei Zeiten mal Probefahren lassen


----------



## Myagi (3. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wäre was gewesen.Wobei wir eher gemächlich unterwegs waren.
> Dein TöffTöff musst du mich bei Zeiten mal Probefahren lassen




No Dingo  Wer so schön Steuersätze einpresst, der darf auch an´s Lenkrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2013)

Juhu


----------



## kwark (5. Juni 2013)

War gestern das erste mal mit dem Simple im Deister unterwegs... War das geil! 
Fühlt sich echt an wie mein 140er AM Fully. 


Btw. Brauch wer ein 140mm Fully in 26"?


----------



## chem (5. Juni 2013)

Um nicht komplett Off-Topic zu sein...war ich heute trotzdem nicht mit dem BFe unterwegs...

Dafür habe ich ein Problem. Das Schaltauge an meinem BFe ist verbogen. Sollte ich mir jetzt einfach eine Gewindestange besorgen und zurückbiegen? Irgendetwas zu beachten?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2013)

Zum Händler gehen, der dafür Spezialwerkzeug hat, dann wirds auch ordentlich.


----------



## chem (6. Juni 2013)

Hmm, mal einen finden, der so etwas da hat.


----------



## rayc (6. Juni 2013)

Sollte jeder Händler können.

Falls du es doch selbst machen willst
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4175_Kontrolllehre-fuer-Schaltauge-.html

Das Werkzeug ist nicht so teuer.
Auch wenn du einen Stahl-Rahmen hast, biege sehr vorsichtig!

ray


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Auch wenn du einen Stahl-Rahmen hast, biege sehr vorsichtig!
> 
> ray



und wenn du einen mit festem Schaltauge hast, noch vorsichtiger


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Juni 2013)

Aloah,

ich schraube immer die Hinterachse eines kompletten Laufrades rein (QR10? = gleiches Gewinde).
Durch die Felge hat man einen großen Hebel, geht "feinfühlig" und mit einem Meterstab kann man auch bis +- 2mm genau biegen (Felge zu Felge gemessen).
Hab ich auch schon mehrmals mit (austauschbaren) Alu- Schaltaugen gemacht. Hat auch funktioniert (Schwabe halt...)


----------



## -PACE- (7. Juni 2013)

endlich ist es Sommer



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2013)

schöne Runde heute am südlichen Rand des Odenwalds


----------



## licht.t.richter (16. Juni 2013)

Wollte sie heute starten lassen aber ich durfte nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2013)

42km, 19,9 Durchschnitt bei 50% Trailanteil. Es geht bergauf Trotzdem konnte ich hinterher nur noch Grinsen wie das Ding auf meinem Steuerrohr.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 42km, 19,9 Durchschnitt bei 50% Trailanteil. Es geht bergauf Trotzdem konnte ich hinterher nur noch Grinsen wie das Ding auf meinem Steuerrohr.



Fit, fit, fit


----------



## licht.t.richter (18. Juni 2013)

Heute in der Eifel 




Und dann beim weiterfahren




Naja neue ist eh schon bestellt.
Hab mir den weg von ner App. Ansagen lassen und war begeistert. Da ich mich hier nicht auskenne. Ist bestimmt nicht optimal aber die runde war sehr nett mit viel wurzelgedöhns.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_rocketeer (19. Juni 2013)

hmmm - SNAP!


----------



## Erbse73 (19. Juni 2013)

Oh Kettenversagen....war das beide Male eine 10-fach Kette?


----------



## licht.t.richter (19. Juni 2013)

9 Fach conex Kette.


----------



## andy_rocketeer (19. Juni 2013)

Kmc x9-93


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2013)

lästig. aber auf tour sollte doch eh ein kettenschloß und ein nieter mit dabei sein, oder?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Juni 2013)

War nicht heute, aber die letzte Tour, bevor mich die Grippe umgehauen hat


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

Grippe bei dem Wetter? Mies!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2013)

@scylla haste gesehen die Jungs von Cotic haben Deine Mail in den Blog gestellt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Juni 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> @_scylla_ haste gesehen die Jungs von Cotic haben Deine Mail in den Blog gestellt.



Voll gut, gelle!?


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> @scylla haste gesehen die Jungs von Cotic haben Deine Mail in den Blog gestellt.



Oi 

Edit: jetzt muss noch einer, der bei Fratzenbuch angemeldet ist, die armen englischen Jungs darüber aufklären, dass sie "unsere" Trikots nicht bekommen können. Ich bin da nicht drin, und werd mich auch bis zum jüngsten Tag nicht anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Oi
> 
> Edit: jetzt muss noch einer, der bei Fratzenbuch angemeldet ist, die armen englischen Jungs darüber aufklären, dass sie "unsere" Trikots nicht bekommen können. Ich bin da nicht drin, und werd mich auch bis zum jüngsten Tag nicht anmelden.



Kann ich machen ;-) Obwohl ja nur fragt wo Du es her hast.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2013)

finde ich gut mit dem blog.

trikots sind krautfresser only. 

ein kollege bemängelte neulich, dass der reissverschluß bei esjod nicht innen verdeckt ist, nachdem er mit der brust über _hoch technischen_  vogesenboden geflügt ist. trikot lebt aber noch.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> finde ich gut mit dem blog.
> 
> trikots sind krautfresser only.
> 
> ein kollege bemängelte neulich, dass der reissverschluß bei esjod nicht innen verdeckt ist, nachdem er mit der brust über _hoch technischen_  vogesenboden geflügt ist. trikot lebt aber noch.



wenns trikot noch lebt ist doch alles gut, wo ist das problem?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Grippe bei dem Wetter? Mies!
> Gute Besserung!



Danke. Das ist echt mies - die erste schöne Woche und ich mit heißem Kamillentee in der Wohnung...


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (22. Juni 2013)

Heute im Tal der Loue, Frankreich.
Das Crossrad habe ich als Straßenrad zweckentfremdet.
Ich habe zwar einen zweiten LRS für Gelände dabei, aber hier gibt es ein unendliches Netz von kleinen Nebenstraßen, die mir momentan einfach mehr Spaß machen.
So, das war nach ewiger Zeit mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag und ich wünsche allen eine unfallfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Beorn (22. Juni 2013)

Denk dran Andi: Tee macht hee!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2013)

Karl-Lagerfett schrieb:


> Heute im Tal der Loue, Frankreich.
> Das Crossrad habe ich als Straßenrad zweckentfremdet.
> Ich habe zwar einen zweiten LRS für Gelände dabei, aber hier gibt es ein unendliches Netz von kleinen Nebenstraßen, die mir momentan einfach mehr Spaß machen.
> So, das war nach ewiger Zeit mal wieder ein kleiner Beitrag und ich wünsche allen eine unfallfreie Fahrt.



Darf ich?





Schönes X


----------



## Karl-Lagerfett (23. Juni 2013)

Sicher, ich habe das wieder nicht hingekriegt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2013)

cool


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> cool



in der Tat, mich friert beim anschauen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> in der Tat, mich friert beim anschauen



Absolut unbegründet . War nicht kalt nur extrem "bewölkt".


----------



## Erbse73 (27. Juni 2013)

Mettwürste können nicht frieren.....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Juni 2013)

Nicht im Erbseneintopf.  Jedenfalls sehe ich es nicht ein auf Biken in Bergen zu verzichten nur weil der Sommer meint Pause machen zu müssen, abgesehen davon finde ich solches Wetter auch faszinierend. Ist einfach witzig innerhalb von Sekunden von einer Wolke verschluckt zu werden. Ne gescheite Inversionswetterlage wär mal was.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nicht im Erbseneintopf.  Jedenfalls sehe ich es nicht ein auf Biken in Bergen zu verzichten nur weil der Sommer meint Pause machen zu müssen, abgesehen davon finde ich solches Wetter auch faszinierend. Ist einfach witzig innerhalb von Sekunden von einer Wolke verschluckt zu werden. Ne gescheite Inversionswetterlage wär mal was.



seh ich auch nicht ein. aber frieren tu ich trotzdem 

inversionswetter in den alpen  da würd ich echt gern mal eine hochtour machen. leider haben wir das bisher noch nie hingekriegt. entweder es hat uns unter den wolken direkt so weggeregnet, dass wir gleich umgedreht haben, oder es gab garkeine oder zu hohe wolken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. Juni 2013)

Sommer war schon da, nur schade, dass er dieses Jahr nicht auf ein Wochenende gefallen ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> inversionswetter in den alpen  da würd ich echt gern mal eine hochtour machen. leider haben wir das bisher noch nie hingekriegt. entweder es hat uns unter den wolken direkt so weggeregnet, dass wir gleich umgedreht haben, oder es gab garkeine oder zu hohe wolken.



Das hab ich leider auch noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Elbambell (28. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> seh ich auch nicht ein. aber frieren tu ich trotzdem
> 
> inversionswetter in den alpen  da würd ich echt gern mal eine hochtour machen. leider haben wir das bisher noch nie hingekriegt. entweder es hat uns unter den wolken direkt so weggeregnet, dass wir gleich umgedreht haben, oder es gab garkeine oder zu hohe wolken.


----------



## Laschpuffer (28. Juni 2013)

Traumhaft.


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2013)

geiles licht


----------



## Dermoh (28. Juni 2013)

Hammerbild, danke


----------



## martn (29. Juni 2013)

is schon ein paar tage her (der letzte schnee ende april auf den bergen hinter finale), aber dafür bin ich auch mal abgelichtet:




IsalloGletscher by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Zeddi (30. Juni 2013)

Sonntagstour. Ich glaub der X-King hinten fliegt bald runter; bergauf, nass und es geht nichtmehr vorran.

Nächstesmal nehm ich die Cam wieder mit. Wer Pixel findet darf sie behalten


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Juni 2013)

Heute auf der Glessener unterwegs,Gruß


----------



## chem (30. Juni 2013)

steht echt gut da! Den Sattel würde ich zu gern mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## derAndre (7. Juli 2013)

Mein BFe hat sein erstes Gipflelkreu geknutscht:



(auch wenn das Kreuz nur ca. 400 üNN steht, hehe)
Wir waren jedenfalls ein bisschen stolpern:







Ein großartiger Tag!


----------



## Asko (8. Juli 2013)

Schicke Bilder!

Mich hatts vor 2 Wochen leider ordentlich zerlegt mit dem BFe, dabei is mir die RubberQueen hinten hops gegangen.
Da die RubberQueen aber so wenig Platz im Hinterbau hatte hab ich gedacht ich versuch mal einen anderen Reifen.
Hab dann nen Ardent 2.25 aufgezogen, aber damit werd ich glaub ich nicht glücklich.
Das Rad hat sich mit der dicken RubberQueen deutlich besser gefahren.

Aber a bissl was geht natürlich immer


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Hab dann nen Ardent 2.25 aufgezogen, aber damit werd ich glaub ich nicht glücklich.



der kann ja auch nix 
Probier mal Minion R. Nach vielen anderen Versuchen immer noch mein Lieblings-Hinterreifen.

Edit: 2,5'' 2ply latürnich


----------



## derAndre (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hab den Ardent in 2.4 Ist natürlich keine Queen aber für mich reicht es locker am Hinterrad. Mit den 2.3 minion habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ich die Karkasse sehr schnell kapput mache wenn ich normal wenig Luft fahre (durchwalken).


----------



## Asko (8. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich aber nicht gut an, meine RubberQueen is genau wegen dem Problem mit niedrigen Luftdruck auch kaputt gegangen.
Muss allerdings auch sagen das ich selber schuld war, habs etwas übertrieben im Bikepark.

Ich hab auchnoch ne ganz neue RubberQueen hier rumliegen die diese Apex Verstärkung eingebaut hab, vielleicht geb ich ihr noch ne Chance.

Kann nurnoch nicht verbaut werden weil der als Reservereifen für den Enduro Urlaub in der Schweiz in 3 Wochen geplant ist 

Damits nicht ganz OT wird noch ein kleines:


----------



## derAndre (8. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Edit: 2,5'' 2ply latürnich



Scylla, was Du als zierliche Person (versteh das nicht falsch, das ist durchaus als Kompliment gemeint) für mächtige Reifen fährst ist schon erstaunlich. Ich kenne Jungs die sicher ne ganze Ecke mehr wiegen und mit weniger Reifen gut zurecht kommen.

An Stelle Deiner Mitfahrer hätte ich Angst das Du irgendwann leichte Pellen entdeckt, die trotzdem für Dich funktionieren und fortan die Berge nur so rauf fliegst 

Ich komme übrigens mit den 35mm Rise Lenker in Schmalen 760mm deutlich besser zurecht als mit dem Syntace ebenfalls 760mm. Jetzt muss ich Syntace nur noch überreden wieder einen Riserbar mit 760 mm Breite und 35-40 mm Rise - eventuell sogar in Alu gebürstet - zu bauen und alles ist gut. Nur an der Sattelposition/Sattel an sich arbeite ich noch. Vielleicht muss ich doch mal zum 611 wechseln. Wenn da nur kein Rot dran wäre... (das verdammte "Form follows funktion"-Prinzip zwingt mich noch mein Bike zu verschandeln)


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

"weniger" Reifen am HT gibt nur entweder zerdengelte Felgen oder zu wenig Komfort bei zuviel Luftdruck 
Und die leichten Pellen hab ich eh am anderen Bike. Immer wieder ein Fest


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2013)

mit dem ardent vorne kam ich gut zurecht, hinten eher so ganz und gar nicht. da war ein bigbetty mit ohne profil besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. Juli 2013)

der ardent ist doch ein super hinterradreifen! 2.4 mit exo. bevor es den chunky monkey gab, war es auch noch ein halbwegs guter vorderradreifen (fÃ¼r 29er isses ja mit der auswahl noch nich so doll, was reifen fÃ¼rs grobe angeht).

wir waren am wochenende im bikepark ÂpiÄÃ¡k, der kollege fliege hat mich mal abgelichtet:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Nur an der Sattelposition/Sattel an sich arbeite ich noch. Vielleicht muss ich doch mal zum 611 wechseln. Wenn da nur kein Rot dran wäre... (das verdammte "Form follows funktion"-Prinzip zwingt mich noch mein Bike zu verschandeln)



Ich habe den SQ Lab 611 ja gleich zweimal. Einschlafgefühle sind damit zwar ein Fremdwort, aber es ist irgendwie schwer eine Position zu finden, auf der man lange hocken kann. Das hängt einfach damit zusammen, dass man auf den eigentlich recht kleinen Sitzpolstern mit den Sitzhöckern sitzen will, wie es gedacht ist. Ich bin also unterwegs ständig am rumrutschen, auf der Suche nach der richtigen Stellung. Und man merkt dann diese beiden kleinen Polster sehr deutlich. Inzwischen habe ich ca. 250 km mit dem Ergon SR auf dem Crosser runter und muss sagen, da sitz man wie in einer Pfanne mit dem Bobbes. Im vorderen Teil ist der Sattel zwar recht kantig und manchmal fühlt man die Kanten in der Leistengegend, aber den Ergon würde ich dir mal zum Bedenken geben. Auch wenn der Sattel natürlich das persönlichste Bike-Teil ist.


----------



## radzwei (8. Juli 2013)

habe auch die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass mittelbreite Felgen (26mm) suboptimal mit 2.2 x-king sind. Im Match sind Sie OK und die Stollen reißen auch nicht ab. Wenn ich Sie mit wenig Luft fahre (ca. 2 Bar), dann beißt die Schlange zu. Beim 26 mit schmalen Felgen und NobbyNic 2.25 hatte ich fast nie Probleme, mit 2 Bar. 


Fazit: Breite Felgen -> breite Reifen. Mag sein, dass schmale Reifen auf einer breiten Felge in Kurven nicht so schnellknickt. Fahren kann man Ihn aber wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit nicht mit wenig Luftdruck.  Der nächste Satz Reifen wird fetter (4 Platten in 2 Monaten). Allheilmittel ist eine breite Felge jedenfalls nicht. Der Reifen sollte passen.

Grüße

Horst


----------



## derAndre (11. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht wirklich von heute eher aus "schlechteren" Zeiten zumindest was das Wetter angeht. Einer unserer Hometrails:




Ich finde es eigentlich ganz lustig. Frei nach dem Motto "the devil made me do it" Rote Augen und diabolisches Grinsen im Gesicht...


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Juli 2013)

zwar nicht heute, aber ich war trotzdem mit meinem cotic unterwegs 

einfach mal hier vorbei schaun 
http://enduro-mtb.com/specialized-sram-enduro-series-kirchberg-die-bikes-der-teilnehmer/


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2013)

Den Bommelmaster habe ich mir immer irgendwie anderes vorgestellt.

Wie machen sich die 650b? Ich habe auch schon angefangen drüber nachzudenken, nachdem ich meine ersten 650b Touren gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. Juli 2013)

Ich auch. Irgendwie flauschiger, hehe.


----------



## derAndre (12. Juli 2013)

ups doppelpost, wenn möglich löschen bitte


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Juli 2013)

was habt ihr denn erwartet?

was heißt "flauschiger" ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube das Flauschige war nicht auf dich, sondern auf die Zwitterräder bezogen.

Kann garnicht sagen, was ich erwartet habe. Ist ja manchmal so


----------



## derAndre (13. Juli 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn erwartet?
> 
> was heißt "flauschiger" ?



Naja irgenwie wie Dein Avatar, hehe.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Juli 2013)

ah, deswegen flauschig. ich versuchs ja mit dem bartwuchs, wie man vllt erkennen kann, aber den kann man, wie man in bayern so schön sagt, (fast  ) mit nem feuchten lappen abwischen 

zu 650b: ich kanns nur empfehlen, es passt beim cotic halt gerade noch, aber es passt, zumindest mit den 2,35 kenda reifen. die gehen auch echt gut.

367er tretlager, hab ich scho mal wo geschrieben, würde nicht mehr zurückw ollen!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (14. Juli 2013)

Ich war die letzte Woche mit dem Cotic unterwegs:





Mein Bifi hat eine Woche Jugendcamp in Winterberg super überstanden, nur die Kettenführung ist jetzt etwas verbogen und das Hinterrad hat nen leichten Achter 
Macht echt super Spaß und ich konnte all das fahren, was auch die Downhiller gefahren sind 
War nur etwas anstrengender 
Vielleicht gibts noch ein Video mal schaun ob ich Zeit und Lust habe das zu schneiden


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2013)

Roadgap?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (14. Juli 2013)

Nein das ist niemand gesprungen 
Glaub dass das vom Steinfeld oder von irgendwelchen Northshore Sachen kommt


----------



## martn (17. Juli 2013)

nochma was aus finale:



Meet the Lads: Martn by all martn, on Flickr

und letzte woche:



Hardtails Rule! by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (17. Juli 2013)

Sommer, Sonne... geiles Rad!


----------



## huxley (19. Juli 2013)

Gestern: erster Tag auf dem Solaris! Nach einem guten Jahr Aufbauzeit (Schande!) ist es endlich fertig. Und fetzt. Und Detailbilder folgen sicher auch noch.


----------



## exto (21. Juli 2013)

Mittachspause...


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juli 2013)

Mittachspause hatte ich auch.







Bei der brütenden Hitze wurde jegliche Flüssigkeitszufuhr eins zu eins in Schweiß umgewandelt.


----------



## Beorn (21. Juli 2013)

Wo warst oder bist du bepackt unterwegs? Schaut gut aus!


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2013)

1x rund um Ostwestfalen. Möglicht immer durch'n Wald, so viele Trails wie möglich. Werden so rund 500 km.
100 hab ich voll, aber is viiiel zu heiß :-/


----------



## Beorn (22. Juli 2013)

Nettes Projekt.

Zu heiß kenn ich, fand ich immer blöde im Schwarzwald so viel Wasser zu schleppen. Aber ein Kumpel hat unterwegs mal aus dem falschen Bach gesoffen und ich durfte dann nachts den RTW zu "unserer" Schutzhütte lotsen. Danach ham wir uns nen Filter gekauft.


----------



## chem (23. Juli 2013)

Wie cool das wäre, wenn man einfach aus jedem Gewässer trinken könnte.


----------



## Beorn (23. Juli 2013)

Deshalb geh ich nach Schweden in Urlaub, da sind die Chancen beträchtlich höher (und das KH weiter weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. Juli 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Deshalb geh ich nach Schweden in Urlaub, da sind die Chancen beträchtlich höher (und das KH weiter weg).



immer drauf achten, ob oberhalb der wasserentnahme tiere weiden. sonst kann man auch in island (wo quasi jeder bach super sauber ist) gern mal 3 tage dauerkotzscheisz haben :kotz:


----------



## exto (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2013)

sehr geil. hätte icha uch mal wieder lust zu.
die tage imerhin eine ancht draussen gepennt (ohne zelt).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juli 2013)

martn schrieb:


> Hardtails Rule! by all martn, on Flickr



Hat dein Kumpel da ein Production Privee Shan?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juli 2013)

Ja


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Juli 2013)

Das ist auch mal ein echt verdammt schönes Bike. Hab ich vor 2 Wochen in Val d'Isère gesehen.
Da kommt man echt ins Grüblen das BFe zu tauschen. *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

langes Wochenende in den Vogesen:


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Cotic und dem Cube meiner Holden unterwegs um den Bodensee (Langenargen):


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. Juli 2013)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Mit dem Cotic und dem Cube meiner Holden unterwegs um den Bodensee (Langenargen):



Immer wieder erfrischend, so ein Soda!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juli 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Immer wieder erfrischend, so ein Soda!



Hat sehr gut als Lastenesel getaugt


----------



## Baelko (25. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott, den Anhänger an der Sattelstütze!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juli 2013)

Du glaubst es kaum, aber die Stütze hat keinen einzigen Kratzer!


----------



## Laschpuffer (26. Juli 2013)

Türlich an der Stütze, an so einem leckeren Rahmen würde ich den nicht drantüddeln. *g*

Sehr hübsch anzuschauen. 

Was ich aus der Perspektive sehr schön finde ist, dass man von hier die leichte Biegung des Unterrohrs zum Steuerrohr hin nicht sieht. Die ist der einzige Haken am Soda. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## nullstein (26. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein erstes kleines Fazit aus Saalbach:

Die Pro-Line macht mit dem BFe so richtig Laune.Es ist deutlich mehr Arbeit als mit dem Fully und man kann an gewissen Stellen nicht so laufen lassen,aber es ist einfach genial.Puristisches Fahren,das einem viel abverlangt.
Auf der Z-Line ist das HT für mich die bessere Wahl.Schnell,wendig und leicht.Da lässt man so manchen TLD-Fanboy mit Doppelbrücke stehen 
Die X-Line,das HT und ich...das passt von Können nicht.Es ist ein unglaublich Kräfte zehrendes Gerumpel.Und Flow und Speed sehen anders aus.Da reicht halt das Können nicht aus.
Leider hab ich keine Bilder für euch,da ich allein unterwegs bin.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2013)

weiterhin viel spass. ich war damals auch erstaunt, wie gut es in lac blanc mit dem HT lief.


----------



## chem (27. Juli 2013)

Bis auf die teilweise recht üblen Bremswellen bin ich mit dem HT eigentlich auf allen Lines gut zurecht gekommen. Es ist immer kräftezehrender als mit dem Fully, aber das ist hier wohl jedem bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juli 2013)

Da ist der Junge in Bayern und dann fährt er Dirt


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2013)

mit fremdmarkenrad...






mehr bilder hier


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da ist der Junge in Bayern und dann fährt er Dirt



TOP


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit fremdmarkenrad...
> 
> mehr bilder hier



Tja, war zwar mit a.nienie unterwegs, aber von mir gibt es keine Bilder. Ich war mit technischem Defekt schon ausgeschieden, als der Fotograf kam 

Update zur Rahmenstabilität: Hält wie 3-Wetter-Taft (und hält, und hält, ...)

Update zur Sektor: 


a.nienie schrieb:


> _der mittlere geht auch, aber die landung ist verdammt kurz._


... Landungen von besagtem mittlerem auf dem Vorderrad machen Sektor unrettbar kaputt. Die Gabel ist durchgeschlagen und so hart unten aufgekommen, dass die Tauchrohre verbogen wurden und nicht mehr durch die Gleitbuchsen passen 

Bis bald mit neuer Gabel,
Elbambell


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Bis bald mit dickerer Gabel,
> Elbambell



... wäre in Anbetracht der rohen Zerstörungswut des Fahrers eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

Überlegungen sind da, die Lyrik kostet mir aber einfach zu viel Geld. Da kann ich noch ein paar Sektors kaputt machen. Fällt mir ein wenig schwer, aber es wird wieder die Sektor Schätze ich.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2013)

frag mal den franzosen, glaube der hat eine lyrik über.

schade das wir nur 2 abfahrten zusammen hatten


----------



## jjom (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> [..] Die Gabel ist durchgeschlagen und so hart unten aufgekommen, dass die Tauchrohre verbogen wurden und nicht mehr durch die Gleitbuchsen passen
> 
> Bis bald mit neuer Gabel,
> Elbambell



Hui. Also nicht nur die Dämpfung.  
Gibts anschauliche Bilder?


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

Keine Bilder. Der Defekt ist klein und unscheinbar. Habe deswegen auch die Gabel komplett gewartet und beim Einbau bemerkt, dass das doch letal war 

Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch ein paar Sektors kaputt machen.



kommt drauf an, welche Frequenz du anpeilst


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Überlegungen sind da, die Lyrik kostet mir aber einfach zu viel Geld. Da kann ich noch ein paar Sektors kaputt machen. Fällt mir ein wenig schwer, aber es wird wieder die Sektor Schätze ich.


Ich hatte meine Lyrik für 500 Öcken beim Probikeshop in France gekauft. Sie soll doch für das 44er Steuerrohr sein, oder?

Aktuell: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-170-tapered-maxle-lite-20-weiss.html?mfid=45

Diese Dämpfung wird Freaks wahrscheinlich nicht hinter dem Ofen vorlocken. Ich finde sie irgendwie cool. Zudrehen oder aufdrehen. Rustikal. Fahreigenschaften finde ich gut.


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

Krieg ich die auf 160 mm getravelt?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Krieg ich die auf 160 mm getravelt?



Meine aus Frankreich war schon eine 160er. Ich hatte die noch nicht offen. Ray oder Scylla können das bestimmt besser beantworten, bevor ich hier herummutmaße. Aber 200 EUR mehr als die Sektor ist sie meiner Meinung nach wert.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche doch mal zu mutmaßen. 

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...z1seXJpaytzb2xvK2FpciZzZWFyY2g9MQ==&pnr=22792

Offensichtlich benutzen alle Jahrgänge dieselbe Feder. Und da steht, man kann traveln.


----------



## rayc (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Krieg ich die auf 160 mm getravelt?



Lufteinheit ausbauen und Spacer einsetzen und wieder einbauen ohne dabei Dreck reinzubringen.  
Dämpfung kannst du problemlos auf die RC2DH aufrüsten.

Angebot ist gut.

Beachte das die Lyrik bei 150 mm etwa 1cm höher baut als die Sektor.
Sprich bei 160 mm statt 150 mm der Sektor sind es dann 2 cm.
Aber man kann auch auf 150 traveln.

ray

P.S.: arbeite an deiner Landung, ist billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2013)

die landung ist einfach sackekurz + flach, wenn man da nicht in zeitlupe runterfällt...


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Krieg ich die auf 160 mm getravelt?



unter der verlinkten Lyrik steht Modelljahr 2013

in die ältere Solo Air (bis 2010) konnte man einfach einen Spacer reinstecken zum traveln. Bei der neueren Solo Air muss man das Baseplate gegen ein längeres tauschen.
Hier auf der Grafik das Ding mit der Nummer 27.

Du magst doch aber eh keine Luftfeder? 

Das BFe kommt jedenfalls gut mit der Lyrik 160


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

Lieben dank euch allen. Das Thema hat sich nun bereits erledigt und ich werde bald mit dickerer Gabel unterwegs sein. Mehr dazu bald zusammen mit Bildern. Gruß, Mario


----------



## jjom (30. Juli 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Lieben dank euch allen. Das Thema hat sich nun bereits erledigt und ich werde bald mit dickerer Gabel unterwegs sein. Mehr dazu bald zusammen mit Bildern. Gruß, Mario



Oh Gott, oh Gott ... das ganze schlimme Mehrgewicht?!


----------



## Elbambell (30. Juli 2013)

jjom schrieb:


> Oh Gott, oh Gott ... das ganze schlimme Mehrgewicht?!



.. hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2013)

Nicht ganz "unterwegs":


----------



## buschhase (30. Juli 2013)

Heute in Braunlage:





Und am Samstag irgendwo im Harz:


----------



## martn (3. August 2013)

Ich war am Mittwoch solo in den Tafelbergen des Elbsandsteingebirges unterwegs und hab die fixe Idee einer kurzangebundenen Übernachtung im Gebirge umgesetzt, die mir im Kopf rumschwirrte. Alltag ausklinken mit Nachdruck.
Wie das immer so ist, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, kam ich erst ziemlich spät los... halb drei ausm Zug raus und aufs Rad... was für das geplante Streckenpensum reichen sollte. Der erste Anstieg war schweißtreibend, obwohl es nicht so warm wirkte. Bewölkt und mächtig schwül wars, der Boden zeugte überall von nicht allzu lang zurückliegendem Regen. Oben aufm Plateau des ersten Tafelberges alles beim Alten. Kurzes Fotopäuschen, stark verkürzter Stop am Frühstücksplatz und weiter.




Warmrollen by all martn, on Flickr

Die Standard-Abfahrt zeigte sich mit Windbruch gespickt und dazwischen mit Farnen und Krauten zugewuchert. Sollte man wohl in näherer Zukunft noch meiden. Dann ging es erst einmal daran, Strecke zu machen bis zum nächsten Berg, dem Quirl. Das zurückliegende Höhentrainingslager in den Alpten machte sich bemerkbar, als ich wohlgermerkt mit Übernachtungsgepäck einige Rampen bezwang, bei denen wir sonst ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken absteigen. So auch den Anstieg auf den Quirl komplett. Dafür scheiterte ich in anderen Passagen, die sonst immer gehen. Der Weg am Sockel des Quirl wurde nach dem Winter aufgeräumt, war erfreulicherweise wieder komplett passierbar und bereitete viel Freude.
Voller Optimismus wollte ich mir dann anschauen, wie der Direktanstieg zur Festung Königstein mittlerweile aussah. Als ich den im Winter auf der Karte entdeckt hatte, war eine Lichtung mit massivem Windbruch blockiert und die Überquerung jener erforderte einiges an Geduld und Mühen. Zu meiner Enttäuschung hatte sich hier nichts getan. Die Lichtung war immernoch völlig verwüstet und der Jahreszeit entsprechend nun auch noch reichhaltig mit meist stacheligem Wildwuchs garniert. Ich sah ohne Machete kein Durchkommen, kehrte um um nahm einen noch steileren Weg nach oben, den Hasenweg. Der war zwar deutlich  schweißtreibender, aber immerhin zielführend. Nach der Fast-Umrundung der Festung und einer etwas zurückhaltenden Abfahrt  kam ich nach Thürmsdorf, wo zu meiner Freude die Adoratio Schokoladenmanufaktur noch geöffnet hatte. Ich gönnte mir ein Täfelchen Schokolade für später. Wie oft hat man schon die Gelegenheit, Schokolade aus erster Hand zu erstehen. Und ein dunkles Schokoeis für den sofortigen Hirnfrost.
Da die Zeit nun schon recht vorangeschritten war, entschloss ich mich, den nächsten Tafelberg auf der Normalroute auszulassen und fuhr stattdessen einen unbekannten Weg, der sich als gehörig ruppige Abfahrt entpuppte.




Erkundungen by all martn, on Flickr

Offenbar stürzte hier in letzter Zeit des Öfteren reichlich Wasser den Weg hinab. Das ehemals grob gepflasterte Band glich mitunter einem trockenen Bachbett und bot dem geneigten Schussradpiloten reichlich Gelegenheiten sich spektakulär zu zerlegen, sollte der Übermut die Oberhand gewinnen. Dank Unterbrechungen für Fotos konnte ich den Übermut zügeln und kam heil unten an, wo ich nach mehreren unmarkierten Kreuzungen etwas die Orientierung verlor. Ein kleinerer Tafelberg war mein Ziel und immerhin noch vor Acht fand ich den Weg auf den Gipfel.




Hike-a-Bike by all martn, on Flickr

Ein Pärchen saß bereits oben und wartete vermutlich auf den Sonnenuntergang. Außerdem ein Mann mittleren Alters, der seinem Gepäck nach zu urteilen ebenfalls hier nächtigen wollte. Ich schlich etwas auf dem Plateau umher auf der Suche nach einem schönen Platz, nach Möglichkeit mit Blick Richtung Sonnenaufgang. Geschätzt eine Stunde blieb mir noch bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit, als ich mich dazu entschloss, es doch lieber auf dem Nachbarberg zu versuchen, der mir vertrauter war. Dort würde es warscheinlich einsamer sein und schon ohne Suchen zu müssen hatte ich mindestens einen schöneren Schlafplatz im Hinterkopf. Der Bergwechsel ging mit dem Rad rasch vonstatten und direkt auf dem Gipfel fand ich eine lauschige Stelle, Lager aufzuschlagen. Zeit für das Abendbrot und einen angemessenen Nachtisch.




Abendbrot by all martn, on Flickr




Guten Abend by all martn, on Flickr

Lauschig ist allerdings immer etwas relativ und eine erholsame Nacht hat man Gelegenheitsbiwakier nie sicher. Hier veranstaltete ein paar Meter weiter ein Bilch oder ähnliches die halbe Nacht lang ein gehöriges Theater, wovon hauptsächlich Gequäke und Gekeife bei mir ankam.




Gute Nacht by all martn, on Flickr

Später gab es dann aber doch noch ausreichend Ruhe für etwas Schlaf und eh ichs mir versah, graute schon der Morgen mit Nebel im Tal, der mit der Sonne nach und nach aufstieg und für tolle Stimmung sorgte. Da die Arbeit rief, blieb auch keine Zeit, lange im Schlafsack liegen zu bleiben.




Guten Morgen by all martn, on Flickr




Slunce slunct! by all martn, on Flickr

200 Höhenmeter bergab lockten zum Bahnsteig, nur die Fahrtechnik war irgendwie noch nicht wach. Am Waldausgang herrschte herrliche Stimmung. Brennnesseln und anderes den Weg bevölkerndes Kraut förderte die Durchblutung der Beine.




Abfahrt by all martn, on Flickr




\\o\iI/ by all martn, on Flickr

Und dann am Bahnsteig kam die S-Bahn zurück in den plötzlich viel entspannteren Alltag.


----------



## 18hls86 (3. August 2013)

!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. August 2013)

toller Bilder...mein Soul schläft auch zur Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## licht.t.richter (4. August 2013)

Sehr schön Martn. Da wird man direkt neidisch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2013)

Bei strahlend blauem Himmel losgefahren und in Schönhofen dieses Bild gemacht. 1,5 Stunden später bin ich tropfend zu Hause angekommen. Das Gewitter hatte sich gewaschen Trails waren trotzdem sehr ordentlich.


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2013)

martn 
druassen übernachten regelt.


----------



## Nafets190 (5. August 2013)

Super Tour Martn. Habe die Bilder schon auf flickr bewundert.
Sowas mache ich auch noch irgendwann


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

Martn


----------



## martn (5. August 2013)

danke! ich kann das nur empfehlen. der mehraufwand is geringer als man denkt, aber der erholungseffekt ungleich größer.


----------



## Nafets190 (5. August 2013)

Brotzeit im Wald




brotzeit von nafets_190 auf Flickr



brotzeit von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2013)

Was du so alles mitschleppst. Sieht gut aus.
 @martn: Wahnsinn. tolle Bilder, erst jetzt gesehen. Wir mal wieder Zeit für eine Biwaktour.


----------



## Baelko (6. August 2013)

Ich will auch Biwack. Vor allen Dingen hat Nafets auch die richtigen Prioritäten gesetzt. Kaffee kochen mit perfektem Equipment ist immer gut. Es gibt die Kocher doch auch aus Aludruckguss, die kann man bestimmt tunen, also gewichtstunen. Vielleicht den Griff verkürzen, oder in den Deckel Löcher bohren. Bei dem Kocher geht es nicht viel leichter, vielleicht eine kleine Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (6. August 2013)

Esbit- oder gleich Hobokocher oder zwei lange Metallnägel. Kaffee ist immer gut, in jeder Form!


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. August 2013)

Der Mann hat Stil!

Erkennt man zwar schon an der Fahrzeugwahl, aber auch der Rest passt.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

ich dachte das mit dem espressokocher dürfen nur leidwill fahrer?

*duckundweg*


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

ist doch egal, wer sich das schwermetall in den körper pumpt. alu = evil


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

du meinst leichtmetall


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

na Du weisst schon, die akte alu (arte) und so.
der ganze dreck lagert sich im körper ab.
meine sigg schimmelt vor sich hin...

genug off topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (6. August 2013)

Nix offtopic....Aluflaschen sind nicht gut? Eine Doku auf Arte? Aber der Titanbecher ist ok, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

http://dieaktealuminium.com/
oder im stream bei arte+7


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

bei den sigg-flaschen wär ich mir gar nicht mal so sicher, was schlimmer ist: das alu oder die plaste-beschichtung innen drin...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. August 2013)

Wenn man weder aus Kunststoff noch aus Alu trinken will, wird die Wahl aber irgendwann eng. Lederblase?


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

edelstahl. meine nächste anschaffung
http://www.trinkpur.de/5003-klean-kanteen-trinkflasche


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wenn man weder aus Kunststoff noch aus Alu trinken will, wird die Wahl aber irgendwann eng. Lederblase?



für die Feierabendrunde/Rennrad hab ich aktuell die BPA freien Camelbak Flaschen. Die schmecken nicht so eklig nach Weichmachern, sind aber auch leider herrlich ungeeignet für meine Flaschenhalter -> klassischer Fehlkauf. Als nächstes gibt's die hier: http://isybe.de/


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> für die Feierabendrunde/Rennrad hab ich aktuell die BPA freien Camelbak Flaschen. Die schmecken nicht so eklig nach Weichmachern, sind aber auch leider herrlich ungeeignet für meine Flaschenhalter -> klassischer Fehlkauf. Als nächstes gibt's die hier: http://isybe.de/



Interessant. Aber da hat man sich gerade an die Trinkblasen gewöhnt   Ist jedenfalls ein wichtiges Thema. Mineralwasser kaufe ich schon recht lange wieder in Glasflachen, ebenso Apfelsaft.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. August 2013)

die klean kanteen sind toll... bpa-freie trinkblasen gibt es auch einige. bei einer sommertour nehme ich gerne mal etwas mehr wasser mit. auch zu absortionszwecken im falle eines sturzes...


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die klean kanteen sind toll... *bpa-freie trinkblasen* gibt es auch einige. bei einer sommertour nehme ich gerne mal etwas mehr wasser mit. auch zu absortionszwecken im falle eines sturzes...



camelbak meines wissens. wer noch?


----------



## Beorn (6. August 2013)

Source auch.

Edelstahl nimmt übrigens auch Geschmack an, leider. So lange nur Wasser reinkommt ist es recht einfach für Hersteller im weitesten Sinne "geschmacksneutrale" Behältnisse zu fabrizieren.

Für Espresso muss das Alu mit rein! Da sitzt sehr schnell so viel braunes Gebräu in den Poren, das macht den Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (6. August 2013)

hydrapak ist auch bpa- und pvc-frei. aber wer weiß, was da stattdessen drin is, wovon uns erst in ein paar jahren jemand sagt, wie giftig das ist...

hab mir letztes jahr mal ne edelstahlflasche von globetrotter (meru) gekauft. nutze die im alltag doch recht häufig, aber zum radfahren nehm ich die nich mehr so oft mit. is halt schwer. klingt blöd... die paar gramm... aber mein rucksack is über die jahre immer schwerer geworden (der kameraquatsch hat mittlerweile einen guten anteil) und beim versuch, den wieder etwas zu erleichtern ist es der einfachste und billigste schritt, statt der edelstahl- ne einfache plasteflasche zu nehmen...

um zum thema zurück zu kommen: wenn ich beim bikepacken heißgetränke haben will, dann kommt ne titantasse auf nen minimalistischen selbstgebauten spirituskocher. jetz im sommer reicht mir kalt aufgegossener grüntee, dafür brauchts gar keine kochutensilien...


----------



## Baelko (8. August 2013)

Entwickelt sich fast zu einem Outdoor-Thread...egal...aus was hast du den Brenner gebaut? Ist das Edelstahl?


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2013)

die teile von vaude (hydrapak) sind bpa-, phthalat- und pvc-frei.... und ich mag die inside-out Funktion.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2013)

Dürfte eine Getränke oder Deodose sein. Also Weißblech. Sollte gut funktionieren, weil es innen nicht so heiß wird. Es gibt da auch eine super komplizierte Version aus einer Getränkedose mit 3 ineinandergesteckten Ringen.


----------



## exto (8. August 2013)

Hier ist offensichtlich die komplette Zielgruppe für ne zünftige Titan-Trinkflasche versammelt 
Den passenden Bike-Anschluss gibt's ja bei Carsten zu erwerben


----------



## Catsoft (8. August 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hier ist offensichtlich die komplette Zielgruppe für ne zünftige Titan-Trinkflasche versammelt



Haben wollen!  Den Anschluss habe ich schon.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. August 2013)

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## accutrax (8. August 2013)

hier wäre schon mal die flasche und der kocher in titan..

http://www.woick.de/outdoor-shop/de/titan-trinkflasche-0-7l.html

http://www.trekking-lite-store.com/trekkingshop/Kueche/Vargo-Decagon-Titan-Spirituskocher::105.html



gruss accu


----------



## Baelko (8. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dürfte eine ....Deodose sein. ..


 Äh, es ist ja nicht so das mir Körperpflege fremd ist, aber irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. Was ist eine Deodose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. August 2013)

ne deodorant-spraydose aus alu. in dem fall sone ganz kleine mit knapp 4 cm durchmesser. recht kipplige angelegenheit, wenn da ne tasse mit 400ml flüssigkeit draufsteht. wollt ich eigentlich mal noch einen standfuß drunterbasteln...
alu is im prinzip ein muss, weil das am schnellsten auf temperatur kommt. bei stahl/eisen/weißblech dauert es zu lange, bis der spiritus anfängt zu sieden und zu vergasen.

sone titanflasche hätt ich auch gerne, aber der preis schreckt ziemlich ab...


----------



## Elbambell (8. August 2013)

Bin gerade von der ersten Ausfahrt mit der neuen Lyrik zurück. Kurz gesagt: es war unglaublich!

Habe die Gabel heute nur im Highspeedbereich getestet sowohl auf blockigem, als auch in Anliegern und Sprügen. Bisher eingestellt hatte ich die Zugstufe wie gewohnt, das Floodgate, die Highspeeddruckstufe habe ich komplett offen gelassen, die lowspreddruckstufe hingegen habe ich ein paar Klicks reingedreht (unter der Vorstellung Durchsacken an Stufen zu verhindern und im Schnellen guten Gegendruck in Anliegern oder ähnlichem zu haben. 
Als ich damals von der Talas zur Sektor wechselte konnte ich nicht glauben wie gut die Sektor ist. Der Wechsel von der Sektor zur Lyrik hingegen ist wie die erste Fahrt auf einem Fully. Einfach der absolute Wahnsinn. Sie arbeitet ganz geschmeidig, hat stets Reserven und meine Vorbehalte gegenüber Luftfedern muss ich fallen lassen. 
Ich bin heute die gewohnten Trails deutlich schneller gefahren, als jemals zuvor und war dabei auch noch völlig entspannt. Objektivierbar war dies durch die Weite einiger Sprünge. Über vieles konnte ich einfach gerade aus drüber Hacken. 

Das Fahrgefühl entschädigt den hohen Anschaffungspreis schon. Leider war ich zu schnell für die Kamera. Fotos werden dann am Sonntag nachgereicht.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. August 2013)

Aloah,

mit dem bin ich unterwegs - zugegebenernaßen nicht im Rucksack und nicht mit dem Cotic  aber das Dingens ersetzt eine Einbauküche und mit etwas Tuning ist evtl. auch ein Einsatz im Rucksack möglich!?





sondern damit


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

elbambell schrieb:


> sie arbeitet ganz geschmeidig, hat stets reserven und meine vorbehalte gegenüber luftfedern muss ich fallen lassen.



sag ich doch


----------



## exto (8. August 2013)

Die Flasche kommt gut 

Die, mit einem King Cage an einen schlichten 29er Baum-Rahmen geflanscht, könnte die erste Amtshandlung nach meinem seit 20 Jahren erwarteten Lottogewinn darstellen 

Der Trangia ist natürlich ultimativ! Wenn ich mit mehr Kapazität draußen bin, ist der immer dabei. Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich auf meinen Bikepacking Trips aber komplett auf's Kochgeschirr. Zumindest hier in D. ist die nächste Futterquelle nie weit. Wenn allerdings zwischen Schlafplatz und dem ersten Kaffee mal 20 km liegen, komme ich schon arg in's Grübeln. So'n 0,7er Pott mit Brenner und nem kleinen Spiritusvorrat müsste schon noch in's Rahmendreieck passen. Müsste nur noch ne praktikable Halterung her


----------



## Nafets190 (9. August 2013)

bfe im xc modus von nafets_190 auf Flickr​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (11. August 2013)

Mein BFe in den Dolomiten:




Bewegte Bilder folgen...

Nach einem halben Jahr Rubber Queen hinten habe ich jetzt wieder einen Dual Ply Reifen aufgezogen und damit gestern bei der ersten Ausfahrt gleich die Felge (DT EX500) eingedellt.
Mit dem Dual Ply Hinterreifen liegt das Bike viel satter. Auch der Gripp ist spürbar besser. So ist im Schotterpistenuphill Wiegetritt möglich, ohne sich zu verrenken zu müssen, damit das Hinterrad nicht durchruscht.
Dafür ist die Rubber Queen leichter und rollt spürbar besser. Trotz 2,5 Bar Luftdruck habe ich damit aber schon einen Snakebite produziert. Das Fahrverhalten ist aufgrund des hohen Drucks schon etwas hoppelig. Dafür bleibt die Felge heil. Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben.

Mit Dual Ply Hinterreifen und artgerecht stabiler Felge hinten komme ich dann zukünftig wieder auf rund 14 kg. So wie auf dem Foto hat das Bike ca. 13,5 kg.


----------



## licht.t.richter (11. August 2013)

Da war noch alles schön doch ne Stunde später bestes England Wetter, innerhalb von 2 min komplett durch, Zuhause dann erst die Rakete 





Danach meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## nullstein (11. August 2013)

Mein BFe fiel mal wieder meiner Bastelwut zum Opfer.Alle reden immer von Typ2,Shadow Plus,narrow wide Verzahnung etc.Und ich dudel mit 9fach durch die Gegend?Da dacht ich mir: "man kann es ja mal probieren..."
Also vorn die KeFü abmontiert,ein 32er Race Face narrow wide KB montiert,dazu ein XTR Shadow Plus SS Schaltwerk und ab in den Wald.Auf den ersten zwei Abfahrten blickte ich immer ganz ängstlich Richtung Kurbel,um zu schauen,ob die Kette noch da ist,wo sie hingehört.Doch nach 2 1/2 Stunden kein einziger Kettenabfaller 
Dazu noch satte 204g (Wegfall der KeFü) gespart.Die neue Kassette hat auch nochmal 80g gebracht 
Bin also bisher sehr zufrieden.Der nächste Härtetest folgt in 2 Wochen im Harz.

Ich entschuldige mich für den Post ohne Bild.


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2013)

Nicht von "heute", aber doch "letztens" im Alpi Bike Park, Italien. Ein bisschen "Rakten-Aktion" 

Hoch (meistens mit Lift, ab und zu aber auch mal so):





Und runter (immer ohne Lift  )...



















Schön war's!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2013)

Sehr schönartgerecht bewegt die Rakete


----------



## aju (13. August 2013)

Hier die angekündigten bewegten Bilder:


----------



## scylla (13. August 2013)

mal wieder ein sehr schönes video!
macht lust zum üben (die fahrtechnik hätt ich gerne)


----------



## 18hls86 (13. August 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Top Video !! SG Jürgen


----------



## derAndre (13. August 2013)

Sehr verständlich das das einer Deiner Lieblingsberge ist. Das sieht in dem Video schon steil aus, ich möchte fast nicht wissen wie steil es live ist! Allein und ohne Buddies die sichern würde ich vermutlich ziemlich viel runter schieben und tragen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. August 2013)

Cooles Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (13. August 2013)

Echt gut geworden


----------



## Centi (13. August 2013)

Tolles Video, außer das Schwabencappy zwischendurch!


----------



## aju (13. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sehr verständlich das das einer Deiner Lieblingsberge ist. Das sieht in dem Video schon steil aus, ich möchte fast nicht wissen wie steil es live ist! Allein und ohne Buddies die sichern würde ich vermutlich ziemlich viel runter schieben und tragen.



Der Weg ist wirklich richtig steil und der Hang, in dem er verläuft, ist noch viel steiler. Viele Stellen verbieten sich, wenn man an seinem Leben hängt, von selbst. Ich habe auch einiges heruntergetragen.
Weitere Stellen der Abfahrt sind in folgenden Videos zu sehen:

Von 1:00 bis 1:44

Tag 8, ab 11:07

Der Eine oder Andere war sicher schon mal am Gardasee und stand vor einer der im Video gezeigten Schlüsselstellen.  Die Abfahrt aus dem aktuellen Dolomitenvideo ist eine einzige Aneinanderreihung solcher Schlüsselstellen, garniert mit Hammerstellen, die noch schwieriger sind. Für mich ist der Trail eigentlich noch eine Nummer zu groß 

Überlegt also gut, wenn Ihr den Trail nachfahren wollt. Oder genießt eine Wanderung bergab mit dem Bike in der Hand


----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

nass, mittelgebirgig, waldig, unscharf und S5-frei...
ich setz es trotzdem mal hinter ajus schöne videos


----------



## Centi (19. August 2013)

Scheeeee wars und das Radl läuft fantastös!


----------



## Elbambell (19. August 2013)

So mit großer Verspätung:


----------



## chem (19. August 2013)

Wie immer: Super Video! 

War das Schaltauge gänzlich abgebrochen und die Aufnahme somit unbrauchbar oder wie habt ihr den Defekt gelöst?


----------



## 18hls86 (19. August 2013)

Da passt wirklich alles!  Macht Lust auf mehr ... Top Video!!


----------



## Elbambell (19. August 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Wie immer: Super Video!
> 
> War das Schaltauge gänzlich abgebrochen und die Aufnahme somit unbrauchbar oder wie habt ihr den Defekt gelöst?



Durchgebrochen. Neues Schaltauge dran. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> mimimi unterwegs mit Flo



saugeil!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Video. Macht wieder richtig Spaß. Bist du inzwischen eigentlich Dr. Elbambell?


----------



## licht.t.richter (19. August 2013)

Sehr geil, bitte eine Tüte Fahrtechnik zu mir, könnt ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. August 2013)

Der Manual nötigt mir allen Respekt ab! Fett!! Den fress ich einfach nicht. Vielleicht bin doch zu alt. Auch sonst freilich schönes Video.

EDIT: Hat sonst noch wer gewartet, dass er bei 0:40 auf das Mäuerchen hüpft


----------



## MichiP (20. August 2013)

Klasse Video,

vielen Dank fürs teilen.



Michi


----------



## Elbambell (20. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video. Macht wieder richtig Spaß. Bist du inzwischen eigentlich Dr. Elbambell?



Das Staatsexamen findet Anfang Oktober statt. Ende Oktober soll meine mündliche Prüfung stattfinden. Die Dissertation habe ich eigentlich fertig. Abgabe voraussichtlich nächsten Monat. Also fast... 


Euch allen lieben Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (20. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Hat sonst noch wer gewartet, dass er bei 0:40 auf das Mäuerchen hüpft



jup, +1

Schönet Vidscho.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. August 2013)

Wie immer sehr cool 

Wir müssen mal wieder fahren gehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das Staatsexamen findet Anfang Oktober statt. Ende Oktober soll meine mündliche Prüfung stattfinden. Die Dissertation habe ich eigentlich fertig. Abgabe voraussichtlich nächsten Monat. Also fast...
> 
> 
> Euch allen lieben Dank.



Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. August 2013)

BFe in Gefahr!


----------



## 18hls86 (22. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> BFe in Gefahr!



Die 26 und das BFe ist nie in Gefahr!!  So war das, so bleibt das. Das ändert auch kein Steinbruch!! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. August 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Die 26 und das BFe ist nie in Gefahr!!  So war das, so bleibt das. Das ändert auch kein Steinbruch!! ;-)
> 
> SG Jürgen



Hehe, cool. Da sind wir ja mitten in einer 26 Zoll Diskussion  Wenn ich den Durchmesser der 26x2,4 Zoll X King messe, so lande ich bei 690 mm. Mit 700 mm fahren die ewig gestrigen noch immer die Tour de France. Warum die Marktstrategen 26er  einfach für tot erklären, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Allerdings würde mich ein Solaris auch heiß machen  Aber neben den 3 BMX, 4 MTB und 1 Rennrad wird es doch ein bissl eng hier. Und das Geld regnet auch auf mich nicht herab  Wer Fahrräder liebt, der liebt sie wohl alle! Und dein cooles Soda kannst du auch vorbeibringen, wenn du es nicht mehr benötigst  Geiles Ding!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hehe, cool. Da sind wir ja mitten in einer 26 Zoll Diskussion  Wenn ich den Durchmesser der 26x2,4 Zoll X King messe, so lande ich bei 690 mm. Mit 700 mm fahren die ewig gestrigen noch immer die Tour de France. Warum die Marktstrategen 26er  einfach für tot erklären, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Allerdings würde mich ein Solaris auch heiß machen  Aber neben den 3 BMX, 4 MTB und 1 Rennrad wird es doch ein bissl eng hier. Und das Geld regnet auch auf mich nicht herab  Wer Fahrräder liebt, der liebt sie wohl alle! Und dein cooles Soda kannst du auch vorbeibringen, wenn du es nicht mehr benötigst  Geiles Ding!



Danke für die Blumen!! 

Ach mein Soda ist zur Zeit mein Lieblingsspielzeug!
Ist wirklich ein Toprahmen!! Bin wirklich froh, daß ich einen habe. 
Ich denke nicht, daß jemand freiwillig diesen Glücksgriff hergeben wird.
Ich zumindest nicht. In meinen Augen wäre ich dann ganz schön dumm. ;-)

Das mit der Bikeindustrie, finde ich, wird auch immer abgedrehter!! 

Hat ja alles seine Vor - und Nachteile. Solange der Kunde noch König ist, ist ja alles noch im Lot.

Ich finde am meisten Spaß macht es, hier im Forum, die selbst ernannten "Guru's" zu ärgern. 
Da gibt es schon wieder zu viele von!! 

SG Jürgen

PS: Dein BFe würde ich, an Deiner Stelle, aber auch behalten!! Alleine schon der Vernunft wegen.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> BFe in Gefahr!



sieht aus wie bei mir zu hause im taunus.... ich kenne da so eine ecke unweit von rewe....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. August 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sieht aus wie bei mir zu hause im taunus.... ich kenne da so eine ecke unweit von rewe....



REWE? Nein, das ist von der Sang in Rosbach kommend der ausgeschilderte "Aussichtspunkt" auf dem Weg zur Kapersburg. Oberhalb des Köpperner Tals.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2013)

na eben, in der nähe von rewe in rosbach... wollte nicht mit der tür ins haus fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (23. August 2013)

Heute mal wieder nen Gipfel besucht und nen richtig leckeren Spitzkehren Trail gefunden


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. August 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder nen Gipfel besucht und nen richtig leckeren Spitzkehren Trail gefunden



Cool! Da kann der Taunus nur abstinken


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2013)

....nach einem perspektivwechsel gestern (mit dem renner durchs land gefahren), finde ich den taunus umso schöner....


----------



## Deleted22090 (25. August 2013)

Eine Woche im viel gerühmten Pradies für Seilbahnbiker: 








Das Soul hat einen guten Job gemacht. Das könnte, mit der Sektor U-Turn, tatsächlich mein eins für alles werden. Bergab gab es einige Kettenklemmer dank schlackernder Kette - ist halt nicht Brandenburg .    

Gruß Hatti


----------



## Nafets190 (25. August 2013)

Sonntagsrunde




Moselhöhen von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2013)

auf liniensuche

der flug der solaris

ein treppengap






habe kurzzeitig über den sprung nachgedacht. einmal angefahren und irgendwie nicht genug eier dafür gehabt, auch wenn es nur eine radlänge ist. der absprung ist aber recht flach...
dann lieber hampeln.


----------



## licht.t.richter (30. August 2013)

Urlaub 



Bestens geschlagen. Mehr Bilder gibt es nicht. Wahr mit fahren beschäftigt.


----------



## Asko (31. August 2013)

Grade von der "Frühstückstour" zurück.
Einfach nur schön gewesen


----------



## nervy1962 (31. August 2013)

So Freunde,

heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen BFe über die lokalen Obstwiesen und Trails gemacht-----> !
Das Bike geht ja wie Flutschi
Verwöhnt von meinem Fully hab ich jetzt wieder "echten" Kontakt zum Untergrund und spür den in meinen Bandscheiben. Aber was soll's, alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung.
Hier ein paar Pics.

lg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2013)

Endlich mal wieder in Pod Smrkem gewesen.
Stand der Dinge:





Wie wir alle wissen, können auch Jumbos fliegen:





Und auch ganz normal fahren:



Unbenannt von mars8472 auf Flickr

Der Trailpark in Pod Smrkem (liegt in Tschechien) ist wirklich zu empfehlen, tolle Trails, nette Menschen dort und extrem leckeres Bier gibts da auch....


----------



## martn (1. September 2013)

bin letzte woche mal drei tage solo in thüringen rumgegurkt, unter anderem war der rennsteig mal wieder fällig. natürlich aufm solaris:




Über dem Wasser by all martn, on Flickr




Hier beginnt der Rennsteig by all martn, on Flickr




Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle by all martn, on Flickr

diesmal hatte ich auch utensilien zur zubereitung eines morgendlichen heißgetränkes dabei... 




TeeService by all martn, on Flickr




Wasser kocht... by all martn, on Flickr




Die Clemens Major Schutzhütte by all martn, on Flickr




Cutting Corners by all martn, on Flickr




Stein 16 by all martn, on Flickr




Geschafft! by all martn, on Flickr

mehr bilder der tour: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157635278394338/


----------



## ultraschwer (2. September 2013)

stahlradfahrer trinken nicht aus titanbecher! genausowenig wie andersrum...
ansonsten: Respekt!


----------



## derAndre (2. September 2013)

Ich war das ganze Wochenende in den Bikeparks des Sauerlands unterwegs. Das BFe rockt gewaltig. Der Downhill in Winterberg geht richtig flüssig von der Hand. Ich bin testesweise verschiedene 200mm Bike gefahren. Mit einem den Downhill runter und kann sagen das ich den Unterschied größer gewähnt habe. Klar man landet etwas sanfter aber alles in allem finde ich kann das BFe mithalten. Der große Unterschied ist, das man sich mit dem Downhiller auf den Passagen zwischen den Drops und Sprüngen ausruhen kann und dem Fahrwerk die Kleinigkeiten und Bremswellen überlassen. Da muss ich mit dem BFe weiter konzentriert bleiben. Dadurch ermüdet man schneller aber das war es auch schon. OK das neue Steinfeld ist mit dem Hardtail kein Spaß. Da fahre ich drumherum und den großen Drop auf der Downhillstrecke lasse ich auch aus. Alles andere ist einfach nur geil.

Den Downhill in Willingen spare ich mir allerdings. Da habe ich nur das Gefühl die Strecke zu blockieren. Ich glaube aber auch nicht das ich da mit nem 200mm Bike kein Hinderniss wäre.

Dafür ist das BFe geradezu für die Freeridestrecke geschaffen. Airtime ohne Ende. Sprünge geradeaus, Sprünge um die Kurve, Sprünge von Links nach rechts, Sprünge von rechts nach linkst, Sprünge in die Anlieger, Sprünge aus den Anliegern, Sprünge von Leiterbrücken und einfach nur Freudensprünge. Ein riesen Spaß!

Fotos gibt es vor lauter Spaß am Fahren keine... Das ist wohl mein Schicksal aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## Asko (8. September 2013)

Das Aufstehn heute um 3 war zwar hart, hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## scylla (8. September 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Das Aufstehn heute um 3 war zwar hart, hat sich aber gelohnt



 cool!
Um deine Bergchen vor der Haustür bin ich mehr als neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (8. September 2013)

Man kanns bestimmt schlimmer erwischen denk ich 

Glücklichweise kann man mit einen MTB ja quasi überall Spaß haben


----------



## 18hls86 (8. September 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Man kanns bestimmt schlimmer erwischen denk ich
> 
> Glücklichweise kann man mit einen MTB ja quasi überall Spaß haben



 !! Schöne Pic's !! ;-)


----------



## Nafets190 (8. September 2013)

Handypix...

Hindernisbiken juhu.




Kleine Pause mit Aussicht auf die Mosel. Das obere Foto wurde auf dem Berg gemacht den man hier am oberen rechten Bildrand sieht:





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## buschhase (8. September 2013)

So, nach den stressigen letzten zwei Monaten hab ich es mal geschafft den letzten Harz-Aufenthalt von mir und der BiFi zu verarbeiten. Schnittqualitäten sind noch ausbaufähig, aber eventuell kann man so noch ein paar Leute für den Harz begeistern. Sehr geiles Gebiet. In weiten Stellen schöner als so mancher Alpentrail!


Nochn paar Harzvideos in meinem Album:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/199585

Hoffe es gefällt!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## nervy1962 (8. September 2013)

Cooles Video!
Aber Deine Oberschenkel möcht ich danach auch nicht gehabt haben. Ist ja wohl größtenteils im Stehen gefahren.
Was für eine Gabel hast Du dran?


happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2013)

Schönes Harzvideo. Ich muss da dringend wieder hin
Aber das Bild ist so verschwommen. Als sei eine Schutzfolie auf der Linse.


----------



## derAndre (9. September 2013)

Feine Trail die Du da präsentierst! Sieht nach Spaß aus.

@ nervy1962, solche Kommentare verwirren mich bisweilen. Ich dachte bergab und oder technisch fährt man im immer im Stehen?!?! Wie willst Du denn da sonst durchkommen?


----------



## Steeldonkey (10. September 2013)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel hast Du dran?
> 
> Dirk



sieht gewaltig nach Durolux TA aus


----------



## buschhase (10. September 2013)

Korrekt.

Ja das Verschwommene kommt durch extrem hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, Temperaturen um die 30° und einem extrem schwitzendem Fahrer 

Beine gingen. Bei mir warens nach 4 Tagen Harz eher die Oberarme, die gemeckert haben.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## annos (12. September 2013)

Der Untergrund passt nicht so ganz zu den vorherigen Bildern...




Bei der St. Pauli Kaperfahrt RTF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2013)

@buschhase

Schöne Trails. In welcher Ecke vom Harz seid ihr da gewesen? Ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr dort, um irgendwas wiederzuerkennen...


----------



## buschhase (13. September 2013)

Umgebung Torfhaus, Schierke, Brocken. Gewohnt ham wir in Altenau.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2013)

annos ist doch egal, hauptsache auslauf.


----------



## Baelko (13. September 2013)

Ganz schlimm was der Anno da seinem kleinen Sohn antut.....160km RTF im Anhänger. Der wird bestimmt nie radfahren wollen.


----------



## Deleted22090 (14. September 2013)

Auf der heutigen Runde durch die Uckermark. Für die Affen v+h reichen meine Körner nicht. Nächster Versuch mit Ardent hinten.

Gruß Hatti


----------



## aju (15. September 2013)

Heute trotz weniger schönem Wetter unterwegs:







Leider wieder mal ein Schaltauge verbogen

Bei der nächsten Überarbeitung des BFe würde ich mir X12er Ausfallenden mit dem supersteifen Syntace X12er Schaltauge wünschen. Das verbiegt wirklich nicht, wie ich aus der Erfahrung mit meinem Liteville 101 weiß. Um bei extremen Einschlägen schlimmeres zu verhindern, hat die Befestigungschraube des X12er Schaltauges eine Sollbruchstelle.

Manchmal brauche ich eine Sollbruchstelle:
...ab 4:27


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2013)

die chance das schaltwerk zu zerlegen/verbiegen hat man damit gleich dazugekauft, oder?


----------



## dangerousD (16. September 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Umgebung Torfhaus, Schierke, Brocken. Gewohnt ham wir in Altenau.



 die kenne ich eigentlich auch ganz gut. Oder genauer gesagt: kannte... verdammte Axt, bin zu selten in der Heimat  In 10 Jahren verändert sich doch einiges


----------



## aju (16. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die chance das schaltwerk zu zerlegen/verbiegen hat man damit gleich dazugekauft, oder?



Genau lesen

Die Befestigungsschraube fürs X12 Schaltauge hat eine Sollbruchstelle, d.h. die Schraube versagt, bevor sich das Schaltwerk zerlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die chance das schaltwerk zu zerlegen/verbiegen hat man damit gleich dazugekauft, oder?



nur wenn man nen syntace rockguard dazu montiert 

cotic macht ja am rocket schon X-12. wäre konsequent, das an den hardtails fortzusetzen. ich fänd's jedenfalls gut  (weil ich zu blöd bin für schnellspanner)


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2013)

frage nur nach, da ich bei marc neulich das komplett verbogene schaltwerk + auge + "schutz" am LV gesehen habe und mich über derartigen müll echt gewundert habe. wobei: die aktuellen shiamnos chaltwerke brechen wahrscheinlich gleich


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> frage nur nach, da ich bei marc neulich das komplett verbogene schaltwerk + auge + *"schutz"* am LV gesehen habe und mich über derartigen müll echt gewundert habe. wobei: die aktuellen shiamnos chaltwerke brechen wahrscheinlich gleich



find den Fehler 
Der Schutz schützt in 50% der Fälle das Schaltwerk und in den anderen 50% das Schaltauge. Aber man hat ihn halt bezahlt, daher macht man ihn dran.
Gibt's aber eh nur bei Leidwill, daher müssen wir uns hier keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Fleshripper (22. September 2013)

Es fährt sich einfach sau gut.
Auch wenn die Reifen öfters mal an die Grenzen kamen. 
Muss ich mal neue testen, die Hans dampf sind mir zu schwer und liegen nur rum.


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2013)

wenn es den speci captain in ordentlicher breite noch gibt... bin positiv überrascht. gute gummimischung (weich) ...

war SA auch mit dem solaris unterwegs und habe die bremsen am meli dh verraucht... zum glück nur hinten. glaube da war eh nicht mehr viel belag.


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2013)

nachtragend.




und es ist kein spass mit lauter lv fahrern unterwegs zus ein und sich als CC fahrer beschimpfen zu lassen, weil die bremse etwas qualmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (24. September 2013)

lv fahrer können doch eh nichts, schau dir doch mal an was für zitronenköppe die haben.... 

Aber mach dir keine Sorgen - solange du mit dem 29er fährst wirst du weiterhin die Sticheleien ertragen müssen.


----------



## Elbambell (24. September 2013)

Tut mir leid, dass ich dich unter den lv-lern allein gelassen habe. Versuche es wieder gut zu machen


----------



## Baelko (24. September 2013)

jjom schrieb:


> lv fahrer können doch eh nichts, schau dir doch mal an was für zitronenköppe die haben....


.....hau sie in die Pfanne und mach dich darüber lustig das sie 26" fahren


----------



## MichiP (24. September 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....hau sie in die Pfanne und mach dich darüber lustig das sie 26" fahren



oder noch schlimmer: liteville scaled sizing


----------



## scylla (24. September 2013)

Grüße aus den richtigen  Bergen


----------



## Asko (25. September 2013)

sehr cool


----------



## Baelko (25. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Grüße aus den richtigen  Bergen..


 .....neeein, sie ist wieder unterwegs die Bilder werden mich wieder fertig machen....


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. September 2013)

scylla kommt auf die ignore-Liste. Wegen seelischer Grausamkeit.

Es gibt einfach keinen Anstand mehr in Zeiten des Netzes...


----------



## radzwei (25. September 2013)

Wo in den Bergen ist denn das Bild gemacht worden?
Das sieht nach ner langen Abfahrt aus.

Grüße

Horst


----------



## scylla (25. September 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> Wo in den Bergen ist denn das Bild gemacht worden?
> Das sieht nach ner langen Abfahrt aus.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



das ist der Collet du Peyron im Queyras.
1500 hm feinste Abfahrt aller Schwierigkeitsklassen von flowig bis aussichtsreich über haarig bis S5-ich-steig-mal-schnell-ab, und immer mit einer Landschaft, dass man die Knipse gar nicht mehr wegpacken wollte. Eine der feinsten Abfahrten der Gegend würde ich sagen. War geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (25. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist der Collet du Peyron im Queyras.
> 1500 hm feinste Abfahrt aller Schwierigkeitsklassen von flowig bis aussichtsreich über haarig bis S5-ich-steig-mal-schnell-ab, und immer mit einer Landschaft, dass man die Knipse gar nicht mehr wegpacken wollte. Eine der feinsten Abfahrten der Gegend würde ich sagen. War geil




Super Foto. Ohne Frage, richtig fies anzusehen, wenn man keine Zeit und Gelegenheit hat. Wenn man das Paradies nicht kennt, vermisst man es auch nicht. Aber jetzt ist es wohl zu spät.

Horst


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2013)

Verdammt, sie tut es wieder!

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## scylla (25. September 2013)

dann ärgere ich euch mal weiter 

Abfahrt vom Collet du Peyron

Geröllfeldchen am Col








flowige Wiesen-Stein-Landschaften








Slickrock-Trail




Schottersurfen












sobald der Trail weiter unten in den Wald eintauchte, wurde es so verdammt unverschämt flowig, dass kein Mensch mehr an Fotografieren dachte. Das waren bestimmt 1000 Spitzkehren bis zum Talboden


----------



## laterra (25. September 2013)

oh mann, das sieht echt schick aus! wünsche euch beiden viel spaß


----------



## ultraschwer (26. September 2013)

...wurde es so verdammt unverschämt flowig, dass kein Mensch mehr an Fotografieren dachte.

so gehts mir auch immer


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2013)

urlaub auf dem mond?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. September 2013)

hi scylla,

bitte mehr davon, dort in der nähe war ich 1996 mit dem alten schwinn ht. so geil! gebt euch das gebiet mal auf google maps...


----------



## 18hls86 (27. September 2013)

Ja, die Lady hat den Flow!! ;-)

Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so. 

Viel Spaß noch ...  und Dank für die Bilder!!

SG Jürgen


----------



## scylla (27. September 2013)

na dann bitteschön, die nächste Ladung Bilder von der Einrollrunde am letzten Sonntag:

















und Abfahrt Nr. 2 vom Furfande
(das nennt sich in Frankreich übrigens offizielle VTT Strecke! Zwar in Summe eher S0/S1, aber trotzdem ganz schön cooles Ding, da könnten sich die Deutschen mal ein Scheibchen von abschneiden )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (28. September 2013)

du bist eine 1% Frau. 

99% aller frauen denken nicht im traum daran sowas zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. September 2013)

Viele Männer würden da auch "scheuen"!  Toll Scylla!


----------



## derAndre (28. September 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> du bist eine 1% Frau.
> 
> 99% aller frauen denken nicht im traum daran sowas zu machen.



Also das würde ich so nicht sagen - abgesehen davon das man das sehr falsch verstehen kann - kenne ich mittlerweile ein paar Ladies die den meisten Jungs das Fürchten lehren auf dem Trail. Genau genommen sind 90% der Mountain Bike fahrenden Frauen die ich kenne gut bis überdurchschnittlich gut. Wenn Mann mal ehrlich ist sieht die Quote bei uns Kerlen deutlich schlechter aus


----------



## nervy1962 (28. September 2013)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten.

Tiptop scylla.

Aber sag mal, hast Du eigentlich nur Urlaub?

lg
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2013)

Die Fotos von dem S0/S1 Trail sehen aber eher nach S1 mit S2 Stellen aus.


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Ich glaub ne Frau bin ich schon 

Wir sind heute in den provencalischen Alpen ganz gut geduscht worden und haben zufällig einen Trans-Provence Trail gefunden, der bei Gewitter mit Dauer-Platzregen noch nicht mal ganz ohne war. Aktuell trocknen die Klamotten über der Heizung unserer 5* Nobel-Bude für die nächsten 4 Tage (Booking.com rockt ) und die dreckigen Fahrräder ruhen sich auf dem Balkon aus. 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Fotos von dem S0/S1 Trail sehen aber eher nach S1 mit S2 Stellen aus.



Bei 1-2 Stellen der VTT Strecke wäre ich mir sogar nicht mal sicher, ob das nicht eher schon S3 war. Aber von oben bis unten gemittelt war schon auch extrem viel glattgelecktes Runterrollern dabei. Trotzdem sehr hübsch... also mir hat's gefallen.

Malrif: nicht mein Lieblings-Berg und dann war auch noch zu 2/3 oben der Weg weg... abgerutscht...
Also den gleichen Weg zurück, den wir hoch gekommen waren. Nicht ideal, aber auch nicht ganz übel.













und dann abends noch ein wenig Waldweg auskundschaften zum Ausgleich für den Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

kurze Werbeunterbrechung der Bilderflut ;-) für eine gute Sache:

Die Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist mit mehr als 32.000 Unterschriften innerhalb von 5 Wochen sehr erfolgreich, braucht aber einen ordentlichen Schlussspurt, um auf die 50.000 zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass viele Biker bundesweit bereits unterzeichnet haben, daher möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten, auch im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu werben.

Wenn jeder nur 1-2 (Nicht-)Biker von der Sache überzeugen kann, kommen wir schnell auf die 50.000 und haben dadurch eine noch bessere Verhandlungsbasis gegenüber Politik, Verbänden und Forst.

-> Hier geht's zur Petition, das unterzeichnen dauert max. 2 Minuten und kann auch anonym erfolgen! 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Vielen Dank von einem Cotic Soul Fan und Fahrer aus Baden-Württemberg!
Hockdrik


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

gute Sache Hockdrik, und gute Idee, das hier rein zu hängen! 
Ich habe natürlich schon längst unterzeichnet. Vielleicht können wir ja dann auch mal in BaWü im Schwarzwald eine Runde fahren, statt nur auf dem Weg in die Alpen durchzurauschen 

weiter mit Bildern...

wunderschöner Col mit einem flowigen Bergwiesen-Trail (warum machen Murmeltieren ihre Löcher eigentlich immer genau in den Weg )

















je tiefer desto interessanter wird der Weg





















Steinplatten-Liniensuch-Rumhoppelei









zum Finale ein lustiger Wald-Serpentinen-Trail





(Fail )


----------



## Asko (29. September 2013)

Der Wahnsinn.

Was ich eigentlich fast schon am beeindruckensten finde ist das du anscheinend ja ALLES mit dem BFe fährst?! 
Ich "liebe" zwar mein BFe, aber über mehrere Tage mit solchen Touren würd mir glaub ich irgendwann der Spaß dran vergehn.

Bin mal gespannt wie es mir nächste Woche im Vinschgau geht, das wird mein erster Mehrtagestrip mit dem BFe. 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich allerdings zum Fully greifen.
Leider lässt das neue noch ca. 2 Monate auf sich Warten


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

Nicht gar-alles. Auf die Kanaren darf dann wieder das Rocket mit. Aber in die Alpen nur noch mit Hardtail.
Ich war auch letztes Jahr schon 2,5 Wochen in den Westalpen mit dem Vorgänger vom BFe, und im Frühjahr war das Würstchen 2 Wochen lang mit in der Sierra Nevada. Wenn ich das Radl länger hochtragen muss, dann hab ich lieber 2kg weniger Hardtail auf dem Rücken als auf der Abfahrt 200g Dämpfer mehr. Das BFe macht mir einfach Spaß und ich merke nicht, dass es mich irgendwie limitieren würde, sondern eher im Gegenteil funktionieren Stolper-Aktionen eher besser damit. Nur auf dauer-verblockten oder schnellen Rumpelwegen wird es mir über mehrere Wochen lang zu anstrengend mit dem Hardtail, daher auch das Fully für die Kanaren. Wenn ich nur eins behalten dürfte, dann wäre es aber mein treues BFe.


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

nächste (halbe) Alpen-Abfahrt:

oben flowig




in der Mitte steinig












und unten hat einer das Licht ausgeknipst


----------



## dangerousD (29. September 2013)

@_scylla_

Hut ab!  Da bekomme ich schon wieder Bock auf echte Berge... naja, bald fliegt meine Rakete wieder in Lenzerheide  

Mit dem Hardtail machen auch alpine Trails Spaß - das habe ich letztes Jahr auf der 10.000hm-Tour in Davos ausprobiert. Allerdings bin ich mit dem Fully dann doch oft schneller unterwegs - insbesondere an "Stolperstellen" läßt sich meist mit Schwung, Federweg am Heck, passenden Reifen und  kreativer Linienwahl  mehr raus holen. Das Gewichtsargument beim Tragen zieht natürlich... deshalb versuche ich Tragepassagen zu vermeiden


----------



## nervy1962 (29. September 2013)

Zwar nur ein winziger Ausflug über die Streuobstwiesen meiner Umgebung, aber herrliches Wetter und das BFe dabei.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mit dem Hardtail machen auch alpine Trails Spaß - das habe ich letztes Jahr auf der 10.000hm-Tour in Davos ausprobiert. Allerdings bin ich mit dem Fully dann doch oft schneller unterwegs - insbesondere an "Stolperstellen" läßt sich meist mit Schwung, Federweg am Heck, passenden Reifen und  kreativer Linienwahl  mehr raus holen. Das Gewichtsargument beim Tragen zieht natürlich... deshalb versuche ich Tragepassagen zu vermeiden



bei dem, was ich mit "Stolperstellen" meine, käme ich mit Schwung und Federweg nicht viel weiter als bis ins nächste Krankenhaus. Damit meine ich Sachen, wo sich Otto-Normal-Biker in Sub-Schrittgeschwindigkeit durchhangeln muss und irgendwelche Räder irgendwo hin hoppeln muss. Harald Phillip würde da vielleicht noch schwungvoll durchrauschen, soweit so klar. Wenn es um ein längeres Rumpelstück geht, bei dem Schwung eine Lösung ist, dann geht's natürlich schon einfacher mit einem Fully. 
Passende Reifen ist eh klar, auch am HT.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. September 2013)

Mal wieder mit Verspätung (...eben nicht "heute"...) aber letzte Woche auf 130 km Qualitätswanderweg auf der schwäbischen Alb...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. September 2013)

Die Front sieht aus wie eine Praktikumsarbeit eines E-Technikstudis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)

Eine der landschaftlich schönsten Touren im Queyras (Achtung, viele Bilder ):

Uphilltrail (stellenweise fahrbar)...




... mit Wellen...




Rasante Abfahrt



(das da hinten mit den Wolken ist Italien )









weiter unten kurvig in einem hübschen Lärchenwald
















das Mittagessen im Blick 




Bergaufkraxelei durch italienische Wolken




...den Wolken entkommen... bis Frankreich trauen sie sich nicht 




Runterhoppeln




Such-dir-die-Linie




1000 Höhenmeter Wiesen-Kurven-Flow-Trail in der Abenddämmerung


----------



## Beorn (29. September 2013)

Andi: Dein Bike gefällt mir, v.a. die Gabel 

Scylla: Du bringst mich noch um mit socherlei Bildern! Das ist fast mehr als ich ertragen kann. Wenn ich hoffentlich bald mal wieder in Urlaub kann, dann frag ich bei Dir nach!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Front sieht aus wie eine Praktikumsarbeit eines E-Technikstudis



Wieso Student? Weil ders nur theoretisch kann 
Jaaa, wollte das schon lange mal ändern und jetzt ists schon fast ein Jahr dran 

Beorn, mit einer neuen Gabel könnte ich auch die Verkabelung neu machen... 

Grüßle und gute Nacht


----------



## dangerousD (30. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> bei dem, was ich mit "Stolperstellen" meine, käme ich mit Schwung und Federweg nicht viel weiter als bis ins nächste Krankenhaus. Damit meine ich Sachen, wo sich Otto-Normal-Biker in Sub-Schrittgeschwindigkeit durchhangeln muss und irgendwelche Räder irgendwo hin hoppeln muss. Harald Phillip würde da vielleicht noch schwungvoll durchrauschen, soweit so klar. Wenn es um ein längeres Rumpelstück geht, bei dem Schwung eine Lösung ist, dann geht's natürlich schon einfacher mit einem Fully.
> Passende Reifen ist eh klar, auch am HT.



Wir sind uns da schon einig  Wird endlich mal Zeit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt bei Dir/Euch oder bei mir... mir gehen für dieses Jahr aber irgendwie die Termine aus


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2013)

scylla 
Genau wegen solchen Posts/Bildern bin ich zum Bfe gekommen. Bin echt sehr gespannt,wie mir das Fahrverhalten liegt. Hab das ja praktisch auf Verdacht gekauft, Er(fahr)ungswerte gibt es bisher nicht . Denke in ein paar Wochen isses so weit .  

Gruß Alex


----------



## scylla (30. September 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> scylla
> Genau wegen solchen Posts/Bildern bin ich zum Bfe gekommen. Bin echt sehr gespannt,wie mir das Fahrverhalten liegt. Hab das ja praktisch auf Verdacht gekauft, Er(fahr)ungswerte gibt es bisher nicht . Denke in ein paar Wochen isses so weit .
> 
> Gruß Alex



gute Entscheidung  Dann wünsche ich schon mal im Voraus viel Spaß mit dem neuen BFe!

Noch ne Ladung Bilder von vorgestern:
Wenn Gott ein Biker wäre, dann hätte er genau diesen Trail erschaffen  Ich glaub, das ist eine der geilsten Abfahrten im Queyras (ich weiß, das hab ich schon öfter gesagt )

Einrollen (hoch und runter) auf dem Grat mit schönem Blick auf den Mont Viso




Einrollen in der Abfahrt über eine "flache" Wiese mit gemäßigten Kehren




es wird langsam...




... immer steiniger...




... und enger...












Hoppel-Kehren







es wird immer schotter-rutschiger, steiler, kurviger, enger.




















ein geniales Gebastel immer an der Rutschgrenze, bis man denkt, jetzt geht's nicht mehr (Konzentration alle) und gerade, wenn man den Gedanken zu Ende gedacht hat, geht's auf super-griffigem Humusboden in den Wald zur flowigen Erholungskur 









Nach der Wald-Kur geht's wieder auf einen arg engen, blockigen Pfad durch die Felder nahe dem Talboden. Stolper-Gebastel, ohne Aussicht und bei Abflug landet man nicht 20m weiter unten, sondern nur im nächsten Rosenbusch. Nett  









Genau die richtige Mischung für einen geilen Trail, finde ich  Am Ende wäre ich am liebsten gleich nochmal hoch und hätte das nochmal gemacht!


----------



## 18hls86 (1. Oktober 2013)

Macht wirklich Spaß Deine tollen Fotostrecken anzuschauen. 

Top! Scheint ein guter und geduldiger Fotograf zu sein. ;-)

Viel Spaß noch und weiterhin sturzfreies Trailriding!! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## gscholz (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo scylla,
immer wieder beeindruckend eure Fotos, und das zu dieser Jahreszeit.

> 1000 Höhenmeter Wiesen-Kurven-Flow-Trail in der Abenddämmerung

das sieht aus wie Ristolas, da bin ich dieses Jahr auch schon lang gekommen, allerdings nicht über diese Abfahrt. Die fehlt übrigens noch auf der Openstreetmap; ich hoffe rayc trägt da noch einiges nach oder läd zumindest die Tracks hoch. Gibt es zu eurem Ausflug noch mal an anderer Stelle einen Bericht?
Gruß
Guido


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2013)

der Trail kommt talaufwärts von Ristolas am Refuge La Monta (gite d'etap) raus. Dieser ist in OSM drin.

Die Touren sind mehr oder weniger alle über http://www.vttrack.fr/ mit der Einstellung "Topos" bei VTTour.fr zu finden. 
Die obige Tour basiert auf
http://www.vttour.fr/topos/,289.html

In Frankreich bietet sich an, eine geplante Tour über VTTrack.fr zu checken, wenn die Übergänge/Abfahrten noch keiner gemacht hat, sollte man hellhörig werden.
Ist uns Gestern passiert, die Abfahrt war durch keine Tour bei VTTour.fr gesichert. Es wurde uns dann schnell klar warum. Ein nicht umbedingter schöner Abstieg über einen verfallen Weg, der teilweise abgerutscht war.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (2. Oktober 2013)

wollte nächstes Jahr eigentlich wieder mal einen Alpencross machen. Nach diesen Bildern überdenke ich meine Urlaubspläne. So schöne Trails und natürlich auch die Landschaft - das Gebiet scheint perfekt und noch nicht überlaufen zu sein.

Horst


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2013)

mal was anderes: 
Sightseeing-Tour "ou le terrain est rouge"
War fahrtechnisch nichts besonders tolles, aber die Landschaft ist halt schon geil


----------



## gscholz (3. Oktober 2013)

@rayc: Ah, vielen Dank für den Hinweis; phänomenal, wie da die Perspektive täuscht.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## Deleted22090 (3. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> Sightseeing-Tour "ou le terrain est rouge"


 Wo ging denn diese Tour lang?  Weiterhin viel Spaß euch beiden, quält uns daheimgebliebene ruhig noch etwas mit euren Bildern.  
Gruß Hatti


----------



## rayc (4. Oktober 2013)

-> http://www.vttour.fr/topos/,31.html

Eine Abfahrt sind wir anders gefahren. Statt direkt zum Col de Sui zu fahren sind wir weiter runter und dann erst gequert.

ray


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2013)

Hatti schrieb:


> Wo ging denn diese Tour lang?  Weiterhin viel Spaß euch beiden, quält uns daheimgebliebene ruhig noch etwas mit euren Bildern.
> Gruß Hatti



Der Spaß ist leider vorbei, ich sitze schon wieder im Büro 

Noch ein paar Bilder von den eher missglückteren Abschnitten, um keinen Neid aufkommen zu lassen 

Platzregen-Erinnerungsfoto oberhalb von Guillaumes
(der Trail war wohl die letzte Stage auf der dritten Etappe der Trans Provence... wir sind da nur zufällig lang und haben die Ausschilderung gesehen, da musste gleich mal getestet werden was die Strecke taugt . Fazit: mit Fullspeed runter... nicht schlecht! Wir sind's eher schliddernd und rutschend runter geschlichen, während sich das Wasser seinen Weg unter die Regenmontour gesucht hat )




Und Missgeschick Nummer 2: ein halb-verfallener, zugewucherter, teils abgerutschter Waldweg durch einen sacksteilen Hang oberhalb von Puget. Ich hab mir zu allem Übel auch noch vorher irgendwie den Magen verdorben  und war mir bei ein paar Querungen über abgerutschte Stellen nicht ganz sicher, ob ich nicht gleich einfach aus den Latschen kippe und 300m weiter unten aufschlage. Alles gutgegangen (dank rayc ) aber schön ist anders.
Wer in der Gegend fährt, sollte versuchen, sich etwas besser kundig zu machen, wie der aktuelle Zustand des Wegs ist... oder sich auf ein paar Lauf-Gestrüpp-Passagen einstellen. Wegpflege scheint dort so zu funktionieren, dass man ein Schild mit einem Pfeil aufstellt. Nur leider fehlen wohl die Wanderer, die den Weg dann reintrampeln sollen. Die laufen wahrscheinlich alle nördlich im Mercantour Nationalpark rum, wo aber Biken leider verboten ist.
Hier war der Weg noch in Ordnung, wenn auch der Hang daneben trotz Bäumen schon nicht mehr so mein Geschmack war (sieht auf den Fotos eh flach aus, war aber gefühlt nahezu senkrecht):













da fing es schon langsam an, zuzuwuchern. Keine 100m weiter unten langen dann Bäume quer und der Weg war nur noch mit Mühe zu erkennen.
Warum da mitten im Hang die Spur weg war? Weiter oben waren noch einige wenige Fußspuren drin, die hörten beim ersten umgekippten Baum alle auf. Haben die alle umgedreht? Wäre wohl schlauer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Oktober 2013)

@_scylla_: beeindruckende bilder aus meiner lieblingsgegend. und danke, jetzt weiss ich, dass wie zwei zweiheimischen nächsten sommer nicht nach anatolien fahren brauchen. weil es in unserm eck in den südwestalpen noch immer trails gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.

btw: deinen "lieblingstrail" sind wir im vorjahr gefahren. und den zu speis und trank in sicht in beide richtungen.

und noch was: diese bilder in der arbeit ansehen zu müssen und zusätzlich noch zu wissen, wie geil die trails sind, ist ganz eindeutig folter, eine schwere nötigung und sohin strafbar!


----------



## Deleted22090 (4. Oktober 2013)

@scylla + @rayc Danke für die Infos und die Bilder von den Mißglückten Stücken  	 - da wäre für mich nur noch Wandern drin gewesen. 

Gruß Hatti


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2013)

Hatti schrieb:


> @scylla + @rayc Danke für die Infos und die Bilder von den Mißglückten Stücken  	 - da wäre für mich nur noch Wandern drin gewesen.
> 
> Gruß Hatti



was glaubst du, was wir ein klein wenig nach dem fotogenen Teil getan haben


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Oktober 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> du bist eine 1% Frau.
> 
> 99% aller frauen denken nicht im traum daran sowas zu machen.



da irrt sich einer gewaltig - wir können nicht alle (man oder frau) wie scylla fahren (haben viele auch nicht die gelegenheit dazu) aber davon träumen viele!    ...  übrigens, scylla ist 100% frau


----------



## ultraschwer (4. Oktober 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> da irrt sich einer gewaltig - wir können nicht alle (man oder frau) wie scylla fahren (haben viele auch nicht die gelegenheit dazu) aber davon träumen viele!    ...  übrigens, scylla ist 100% frau



man will mich hier offenbar mit aller gewalt missverstehen.
dass syylla eine frau ist hab ich nie angezweifelt.

das sollte ein kompliment sein.

ich kann nur über die sprechen, die ich getroffen habe. das waren einige in über 20 jahren MTB einschließlich einer ausbildung zum FÜL MTB beim DAV.

vielen, vielen touren im alpinen raum und fahrtechnikseminaren (die ich veranstaltet habe, nicht teilgenommen)

damit will ich die anderen 99% nicht geringschätzen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> übrigens, scylla ist 100% frau



Kein pikanten Details bitte und schau das rayc offline ist, bevor du weiterschreibst


----------



## derAndre (4. Oktober 2013)

Heute am Flowtrail Stromberg:








Echt schön gemacht die Trails dort. Richtig dickes Kompliment! (Ich glaube mit nem Fully is man dort tatsächlich schneller als mit dem Hardtail.) 

Scylla: wie immer großes Kino. Tolle Fotos, großartige Trails und das alles im dem Hardtail! Respekt! Da wäre ich auch lieber gewesen als im Büro die letzten zwei Wochen!


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> ...



peace 
ich hatte das schon richtig verstanden. alles weitere darfst du mit rayc klären 

ich kenne übrigens auch ein paar frauen, die sehr gut fahren. bei den frauen selektiert's sich halt noch etwas mehr, da weniger biken und auch dabei bleiben. wird sich irgendwann ausgleichen, wenn mehr mädels mit dem sport anfangen.

thx @ all für die komplimente


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Spaß ist leider vorbei, ich sitze schon wieder im Büro




Psychologisch ganz ungut, nach so einem Urlaub einen Tag vor dem Wochenende zu arbeiten. Es stellt sich das Gefühl ein, als wäre man aus dem Urlaub rausgerissen worden (meiner Erfahrung nach). Dann lieber Montag wieder rein in die Tretmühle! 

Was das  angeht: man zehrt doch ganz gut davon und der Kopf ist schön resetted! War bei mir jetzt nach den paar Tagen Saalbach.Hinterglemm so!


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Psychologisch ganz ungut, nach so einem Urlaub einen Tag vor dem Wochenende zu arbeiten.



Ich finde das psychologisch immer sehr ungut, zur Arbeit zu müssen 
Diese unschöne Unterbrechung des Urlaubs sollte abgeschafft werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

Spätrömische Dekadenz... forever!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder rein stellen... mangels Mitfahrer nur Standbilder, aber die Idee kommt hoffentlich rüber. Ich war im Schwarzwald unterwegs, Ausgangspunkt war im Ort Schluchsee am Schluchsee  Gefahren nach Wanderkarte, ursprünglicher Plan: ca. 40km, davon der Großteil auf Trails. Soviel dazu...

Über den Jägersteig rauf zum Bildstein, der "Loreley des Schwarzwaldes":





Von dort aus immer entlang des Schluchtensteigs nach Lenzkirch. Da hatte ich kurz Zweifel an der Routenwahl:





Eigentlich nur als Transfer gedacht, aber Biken verboten auf so einem Weg? Die spinnen, die Römer  (OK, es ist ein angelegter Nordic-Walking-Pfad - aber trotzdem...) Naja, bin trotzdem drüber gerollt. Langsam, immer im großen Bogen um die "moving targets" - von denen immerhin insgesamt 3 unterwegs waren.

Eigentlich wollte ich ab Lenzkirch wieder zurück, über den Westweg. Dann lief mir aber das Schild "Wutachschlucht" über den Weg... also kurzerhand noch ein paar km drangehängt. Es hat sich gelohnt: 

Neben dem Wasserfall eine kleine Tragepassage, knappe 30hm - also nix Weltbewegendes. Leider habe ich erst bemerkt, dass ich Schafköttel am Bike habe, als es auf dem Rucksack lag  





Uferpromenade an der Wutach...





Kurz danach bestand der Trail gefühlt zu 100% aus Wurzeln - Boden war jedenfalls nicht mehr zu sehen. Zum Glück war es einigermaßen trocken... aber die hier, die war sogar "slippery when dry":





Stählerne Northshores im Wutachtal  :





Insgesamt waren es dann doch 53km, 1.000+ hm und 6 Stunden. Aber es hat sich gelohnt  Und obwohl ich ausschließlich auf echten Wanderwegen unterwegs war - oft Singletrails - und mir etliche Wandergruppen begegnet sind, gab es keinen Stress. Im Gegenteil: die meisten haben mich ausgefragt, ob das mit dem Rad überhaupt fahrbar sei, ob das noch Spaß macht usw. Nummer 1 konnte ich zumindest im Nachhinein mit "Ja" beantworten (zu 98% zumindest)  Nummer 2 konnte ich direkt mit "Jawollja" beantworten (man muss es halt auch wollen  ). 

...ich war positiv überrascht, denn hier gilt ja noch immer die 2m-Regel. Es geht also auch anders  Das Zauberwort heißt: "Respekt".

Schöne Tour!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2013)

Will auch so ein Fahrrad.


----------



## derAndre (7. Oktober 2013)

Gestern die Flugsaison langsam ausgeläutet. (Wobei Filthy ja zum Glück das ganze Jahr geöffnet hat)

Zuerst ein wenig Nachwuchsförderung betrieben:




Dann langsam auf bekannten Pfaden warmhüpfen:




Um mich zum Schluss noch auf die Roadgaplinie zu trauen - die Dank Plattformen jetzt nicht mehr "Do or Die" heißt:




Zu meiner Freude habe ich das Holz nur einmal leicht touchiert. Den Roadgap habe ich aber trotzdem ausgelassen  Der ist immer noch ne Ganz andere Liga auch wenn ich langsam das Gefühl bekomme das zumindest das Spiel das gleiche ist...

Jetzt ist aber wieder die Zeit für Trailriding gekommen und da machen wir ja bekanntermaßen leider keine Fotos...

Die Fotos hat übrigens mein Sohn (8) gemacht!


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2013)

Respekt 

über Löcher im Weg drüber zu fliegen hab ich mich noch nie getraut... ich flieg da höchstens rein 

Fürn 8jährigen ist das Timing am Kamera-Auslöser auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Taunide (7. Oktober 2013)

@dangerousD
Welchen rise fährst du, und welches Modell ist der Lenker ?
Hast du eventuell das Gewicht ?
Danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2013)

Lenker ist ein Renthal Fatbar, Gewicht müsste es hier in der Datenbank geben (so bei 300g?) und Rise sieht  nach 30mm aus.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2013)

Taunide schrieb:


> @dangerousD
> Welchen rise fährst du, und welches Modell ist der Lenker ?
> Hast du eventuell das Gewicht ?
> Danke



Der Schattenlord hat ja schon für mich geantwortet. Sogar richtig  In der Originalbreite von 780mm wiegt der Lenker knapp 350g, ich habe auf 750mm gekürzt - aber nicht gewogen  

Wenn Dir das zu schwer ist: es gibt auch die Light-Ausführung vom Fatbar, ausschließlich in 740mm Breite. Wiegt 269g laut Werbung...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...ich war positiv überrascht, denn hier gilt ja noch immer die 2m-Regel. Es geht also auch anders  Das Zauberwort heißt: "Respekt".



Daher hier noch mal der Aufruf, die Petition für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü zu unterzeichnen und Open Trails! auf Facebook zu liken.
Denn wozu braucht man Verbote, wenn es in der Praxis bereits mit Respekt und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert. So wie in den anderen Bundesländern auch. 

Ach, der Thread heisst "Heut mit dem Cotic unterwegs"?

Na gut, war zwar nicht heute, aber unterwegs:















 <- Portes du Soleil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2013)

PSD mit dem Hardtail? Alter Schwede, Respekt!!! Da hab ich mir nen 200 mm Sofa geliehen und fand es immer noch ruppig, hehe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes SouL


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2013)

so ein soul kann was ab


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe heute im Taunus das erste mal das Cotic Orange live gesehen. Du meine Sch**** Die Farbe ist ja der absolute Überhammer. Ein Soul war es. Da würde ich mein Grün sofort eintauschen!! Seit dem Dayglo Pink von GT am PFT die beste Farbe ever.


----------



## Vollkornkeks (13. Oktober 2013)

Wir fanden das grün auch super. Tausch es nicht ein, sonst wird`s im Taunus Langweilig


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Oktober 2013)

Cool, auch hier  der Deutschlandvertrieb macht einen guten Job. So wie die CyCotics sich verbreiten. Das Rad sah klasse aus im diesigen Wald. Leucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt das Orange auch außerordentlich gut.  Irgendwie schade dass es das BFE nicht in dieser Farbe gibt.


----------



## Vollkornkeks (13. Oktober 2013)

In der Sonne erst


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Oktober 2013)

Es herbstelt im BFe Land!


----------



## derAndre (15. Oktober 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Es herbstelt im BFe Land!



Du wohnst/bist auf der Insel?


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Du wohnst/bist auf der Insel?



oder wohnt/ist sein BFe auf dem Kontinent?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2013)

Haha, nein, ich war zwar auch schon auf La Palma (falls du die Insel meinst), aber das ist nur die Elisabethenschneise im Taunus


----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2013)

Könnte sein, daß ihr komplett aneinander vorbei redet


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2013)

BFe-Land = da wo Cotic sitzt = England = Insel?
BFe-Land = da wo das BFe von DennisMenace wohnt = Taunus = Deutschland = Kontinent?

auf La Palma wäre ich aber momentan am allerliebsten


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß ihr komplett aneinander vorbei redet


Au Backe. Tatsächlich.  Wie immer eigentlich.  Ich dachte an La Palma, da der gute Andre da mal so geile Fotos hatte. Aber die gute Scylla hat wieder aufgeräumt im cycotic brain. Thx


----------



## derAndre (15. Oktober 2013)

Hehe, sauber. Schönes Missverständnis. Das das nicht La Palma ist hätte ich wohl geahnt. Das das nicht die Heimatinsel England des BFe ist, dachte ich mir auch aber ich fand den Gedankensprung irgendwie nett.

Damit es nicht zu OT wird hier, noch mal was aus Belgien:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein Bifi musste heute ziemlich früh aufstehn, hat dafür aber erstaunlich wenig rumgezickt 

Das erste Bild es etwas komisch belichtet.


----------



## Baelko (19. Oktober 2013)

Geil, wo ist das denn?!


----------



## radzwei (19. Oktober 2013)

sieht aus, als wärs in Bayern. So früh, Respekt.

Grüße

horst



Baelko schrieb:


> Geil, wo ist das denn?!


----------



## Asko (19. Oktober 2013)

Jup, ist im Chiemgau. Im Hintergrund ist der Chiemsee zu sehen  

Hab heute ziemlich genau 2500hm mit dem BFe gemacht, war echt brutal.
Aber hauptsache Spaß hats gemacht, und das nicht zu wenig.


----------



## Promontorium (19. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das die Tour ist, die ich vermute, wäre ich sie heute auch fast gefahren. Bin stattdessen weiter hinten gefahren!


----------



## derAndre (20. Oktober 2013)

Geil Asko! Für solche Ausblicke würde ich auch früh aufstehen und mein BFe auf. Allerdings bringe ich keine 2500hm. Zumal es bergab ja auch noch geht. Sauber!

Wir haben gestern höchsten 1000 hm gemacht in der wunderschönen Eifel. Für mich eins der schönsten Reviere. Leider sind die Fotos ziemlich mies vor allem bei solchen Vohergängerfotos:











Aber endlich mal Trailfotos...


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

@Asko
scheinst ja ein Frühaufsteher zu sein
Das zweite Foto ist mal sowas von geil  scheint sich gelohnt zu haben!

  @derAndre
die Trails sehen lecker aus!


----------



## versteher (20. Oktober 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Mein Bifi musste heute ziemlich früh aufstehn, hat dafür aber erstaunlich wenig rumgezickt



Das ist einfach grandios!


----------



## Baelko (20. Oktober 2013)

Mann, ich glaube wir müssen mal im nächsten Jahr eine Cotic Deutschlandtour machen. So was wie "zeig mir dein Revier". Es gibt so schöne Ecken in D-land die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern auf dem Hausberg mit Blick auf die Mosel.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Mann, ich glaube wir müssen mal im nächsten Jahr eine Cotic Deutschlandtour machen. So was wie "zeig mir dein Revier". Es gibt so schöne Ecken in D-land die ich noch nicht kenne.



+1 

Lässt sich vielleicht sogar grob in Cotic-Nord und Cotic-Süd einteilen


----------



## N.F.R (20. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Geil Asko! Für solche Ausblicke würde ich auch früh aufstehen und mein BFe auf. Allerdings bringe ich keine 2500hm. Zumal es bergab ja auch noch geht. Sauber!
> 
> Wir haben gestern höchsten 1000 hm gemacht in der wunderschönen Eifel. Für mich eins der schönsten Reviere. Leider sind die Fotos ziemlich mies vor allem bei solchen Vohergängerfotos:
> Aber endlich mal Trailfotos...















Wo war denn das in der Eifel ?
Gerne per PN.
Gruß


----------



## derAndre (20. Oktober 2013)

Ach das ist nicht wirklich geheim, weil ich es auch nciht genau weiß ;-) Ecke Brohltal und Rheintal aber wie gesagt, genaues kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, ich bin nur hinterher gefahren.


----------



## ultraschwer (21. Oktober 2013)

wollte mir das rad genauer anschauen...


----------



## Asko (21. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich wenns euch gefÃ¤llt! 
War ein richtiger GlÃ¼ckstreffer an dem Tag den Berg auszusuchen.
Bei sowas wÃ¼nscht man sich allerdings immer ne ordentliche Kamera...
Mit meiner 150â¬ Kompaktkamera ist es immer ein GlÃ¼cksspiel ob die Bilder was werden.
Da ich allerdings ein Talent dafÃ¼r hab die Teile immer nach kÃ¼rzester Zeit kaputt zu machen is mir das Geld zu schade mehr auszugeben.

Wenns Wetter noch n bischen hÃ¤lt werd ich bestimmt noch 1-2 Sonnenaufgangstouren machen dieses Jahr. 
Is einfach zu schÃ¶n im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (21. Oktober 2013)

vom Stahltreffen am Samstag, bei mhoffi auf dem Album entliehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2013)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich, das man seine Fotos auch an Cy und Paul senden kann, die die dann bei Gefallen auf cotic.cc veröffentlichen? Eine von Euch weiß es. 

Bei den großartigen Fotos hier, würden da schnell noch ein paar mehr deutsche Beiträge zu sehen sein.


----------



## Asko (27. Oktober 2013)

Von gestern, Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden. 
Nach 4 Stunden hochtragen war die Motivation viele Bilder zu machen auch nichtmehr ganz sooo groß.
Gibt sogar ein nettes Video zu der Tour: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT4RmVJ8pBo"]VAUDE - Vertriders - Flow - MTB Movie (HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Den oberen Teil konnten wir nicht fahren weil wir die Räder wegen eines ziemlich heftigen Schneefelds nicht ganz bis zum Gipfel mitnehmen konnten.
Hätte vermutlich an ein paar Stellen auch fahrtechnisch nicht ganz hingehauen


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Von gestern, Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden.



und trotzdem super 
ich kann mir vorstellen, wie geil das war!


----------



## gimp (27. Oktober 2013)

Schlammreifen ausfahren im Herbst am Hausberg...


----------



## Baelko (28. Oktober 2013)

Jaaa, mal wieder ein Soda, wie fein


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Soda! 

Was sind denn das für Reifen? Sind die gut? Rollwiderstand akzeptabel? Traktion hinten? Suche nämlich noch eine Alternative zum guten Bontrager Mud-X, der aber für hinten zu wenig Volumen hat (2.0).


----------



## Centi (28. Oktober 2013)

Schee wars!


----------



## gimp (29. Oktober 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schönes Soda!
> 
> Was sind denn das für Reifen? Sind die gut? Rollwiderstand akzeptabel? Traktion hinten? Suche nämlich noch eine Alternative zum guten Bontrager Mud-X, der aber für hinten zu wenig Volumen hat (2.0).



Reifen sind Storm Control von Specialized. Hatte mal einen Test in einer englischen mtb-Zeitung gelesen, denke die Inseljungs wissen, worauf es bei Matschreifen ankommt...
Gehen in der Tat gut durch die Pampe. Die 2.0 "Breite" erinnert allerdings an die gute alte Zeit...

Edit: Die Reifen gibts auch in 2,3", allerdings nur in DH-Version. In besagtem Test wurden die als HR genutzt. Mir sind die fürs Soda zu schwer.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

gimp schrieb:


> Reifen sind Storm Control von Specialized. Hatte mal einen Test in einer englischen mtb-Zeitung gelesen, denke die Inseljungs wissen, worauf es bei Matschreifen ankommt...
> Gehen in der Tat gut durch die Pampe. Die 2.0 "Breite" erinnert allerdings an die gute alte Zeit...




Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2013)

gimp schrieb:


> Reifen sind Storm Control von Specialized. Hatte mal einen Test in einer englischen mtb-Zeitung gelesen, denke die Inseljungs wissen, worauf es bei Matschreifen ankommt...
> Gehen in der Tat gut durch die Pampe. Die 2.0 "Breite" erinnert allerdings an die gute alte Zeit...
> 
> Edit: Die Reifen gibts auch in 2,3", allerdings nur in DH-Version. In besagtem Test wurden die als HR genutzt. Mir sind die fürs Soda zu schwer.



Sehen den Dirty Dan von Schwalbe sehr ähnlich. Auch die sind in 2.0 erhältlich und dann auch noch leicht. Allerdings würde ich die nicht für die Straße nehmen. Das weiche Gummi ist dann recht schnell runter. Im Gelände sind die Dinger eine Macht!


----------



## Asko (3. November 2013)

Grade eben noch das gute Wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## scylla (3. November 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Grade eben noch das gute Wetter ausgenutzt



Du schon wieder 
wenn du so weiter machst, landest du auf meiner Ignore-Liste 

Grüße aus dem Monsunregen-Flachland


----------



## Asko (3. November 2013)

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, die nächste Zeit gibts vermutlich nichtmehr soviele Bilder


----------



## scylla (3. November 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, die nächste Zeit gibts vermutlich nichtmehr soviele Bilder



nene, passt schon, behalt den goldenen Herbst ruhig noch ein Weilchen und mach weiter schöne Bilder.
Und wenn ihr zu viel davon habt, dann schieb noch ein bisschen von der Sonne rüber in den Norden


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2013)

Ich müsste wohl auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## martn (3. November 2013)

wir waren neulich im fichtelgebirge... sehr schöne gegend! n kumpel hat mich das eine oder andere mal fotografiert. die anderen beiden kann ich nich zeigen, die waren auf on-one unterwegs... 




the line by Absurd Crew, on Flickr




Martn surfin by Absurd Crew, on Flickr




magic carpet riding style by Absurd Crew, on Flickr


----------



## scylla (3. November 2013)

martn schrieb:


> wir waren neulich im fichtelgebirge... sehr schöne gegend!



oh ja, ich muss da auch mal wieder hin 

tolle Bilder!


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2013)

... und so schön trocken.

samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (4. November 2013)

Matschzeit!


----------



## mike79 (4. November 2013)

Was ist denn das Rote da auf dem Teller?


----------



## Schwimmer (4. November 2013)

.


----------



## MUD´doc (5. November 2013)

Yeah, a.nienie!!! SO muß das 
Bitte um Rezept, sieht gut aus.


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2013)

äh ja...

frühlingszwiebeln anbraten
rote beete dazu
chilis dazu
mit gemüsebrühe ablöschen
etwas tomatenmark + frischkäse
nach belieben würzen
...
so in etwa


----------



## rayc (5. November 2013)

Pass auf, sonst tauchst du im nächsten Comic auf. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2013)

als schlammverspritzer, vegetarischer geländeradfahrer ohne furcht?


----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2013)

ne als stolperbiker mit merkwürdingen rezepten


----------



## MUD´doc (5. November 2013)

Mit "So muß das!" war natürlich die Schlammoptik gemeint.
Sah am Wochenende auch nicht anders aus.
Man ist ja schließlich Mountainbiker und kein Schönwetterfahrer.

Besten Dank auch für´s Rezept. Werd ich demnächst mal nachkochen.
Bin zwar kein Vegetarier, bin aber auch nicht dieser Art Küche abgeneigt.

Und no fear, eine Story mit Stahlbikes ist schon im Kopf


----------



## derAndre (12. November 2013)

Sonntag haben wir auch die Schlammsaison ordentlich eingeläutet:



Auch wenn es kaum zu sehen ist, kam hier die Sonne ganz kurz durch die Wolken. Nach den heftigen Schauern vorher eine echte Wohltat.




Wenn auch unscharf mag ich das Bild. 4X-mäßig Hinterrad hängen lassen und im letzten Moment in die Landung heben. 

Fotos: User @mattin


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2013)

schlammschlacht am sonntag
*GGEW city cross cup lorsch*





quelle

9. von 40 in der hobbyklasse
toller kurs, sehr gute orga  
geiles rad


----------



## mike79 (13. November 2013)

Gratuliere nicht schlecht...wie gehen denn die Rocket Ron bei dem Boden?
Das Foto war am Anfang des Rennens würd ich tippen?
Gibts ein nachher Foto auch?


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2013)

Rocket ron regelt! Der sammy slic am hr war aber eone schnappsidee. Nachher bilder habe och vergessen. Rad grob abspritzen, dann ab in trockene klamotten


----------



## Nafets190 (21. November 2013)




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry für das Off-Topic für eine gute Sache, aber heute ist es auch das letzte Mal! ;-)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## grimreaper (23. November 2013)

Danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

grimreaper schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerung



Gern geschehen!


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2013)

den nebel für eine kurze ausfahrt genutz.







wie sagt man so schön, die kürzeste verbindung zwischen zwei punkten ist eine linie. hat im zweiten anlauf geklappt.


----------



## Beorn (27. November 2013)

Verdammt, das sieht kalt aus!


----------



## shibby68 (27. November 2013)

coole bilder, da kommt die farbe mal richtig zur geltung


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2013)

minus 3 meine ich. geht noch. was gar nicht geht sind die northwave arctic dinger...
heute mit 5.10 war's angenehm.


----------



## radzwei (30. November 2013)

erste Fahrt im Schnee mit dem Solaris.
Die Rubber Queen C ontis sind im Matsch und Schnee griffig. Auf nassen Wurzeln rutsch man natürlich trotzdem ohne Vorwarnung weg. Sind  gute Winterreifen mit hervorragender Selbstreinigung. 







Horst


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. November 2013)

Mach das weg!


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2013)

@radzwei

Aaaalter! Wie krass - OHNE Fatbike durch den Schnee! Das geht doch gar nicht?!? 

 

Keep on riding! Wir befinden uns jetzt halt in der Winterhälfte der Bikesaison


----------



## radzwei (1. Dezember 2013)

war fast 3 Stunden unterwegs, für die ich im Sommer 1 1/2 brauche. Es war leider geil,
weil der Schnee nicht zu hoch war und der Trail im Winter für Abwechslung sorgt. Wenn man der Erste ist, der die Spuren im Schnee bei Sonnenschein zeichnen kann......

Und, die großen Räder kommen noch besser durch den Schnee, im Vergleich zu meinen 26ern. Erstaunlich warm waren auch die Red Baron 5 Ten mit Goresocken und der Grip auf dem Spank Pedal war immer noch super, trotz Schnee. Schade, dass es den Schuh nicht halb hoch gibt. 

Heute ist auch perfektes Wetter und die Sonne scheint...


Grüße

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2013)

Gestern mal wieder im kreis gefahren.


----------



## Mabe (1. Dezember 2013)

Heute frühmorgens




Oben Winter:




Unten Herbst


----------



## iManu (1. Dezember 2013)

Einmal Extertal mit so einem bekloppten Vogel:


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2013)

scheint extrem heiß gewesen zu sein, so wie der hechelt


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2013)

Tja, scylla, hier bei uns in Ost-Westfalen ist es eben heisssssss ;]
Muß auch mal wieder in Richtung Externsteine. Topp erstes Foto


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2013)

Yeah 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/80894248"]Cotic Bikes Presents #26aintdead on Vimeo[/ame]

(sehr sympatisch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (3. Dezember 2013)

puh, der junge hats drauf.

sehr cooles video!

mein bifi ist da offensichtlich ziemlich unterfordert


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. Dezember 2013)

Zu geil....!

...gibt es eigentlich Foddos vom Black Grape??


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2013)

... it just smells funny 

goiles video!


----------



## Asko (3. Dezember 2013)

btw, gibts das Longsleeve oder was auch immer der im Video anhat zu kaufen?

edit: gibts im facebook bei cotic zu gewinnen. anscheinend leider nicht zu kaufen :/


----------



## Baelko (3. Dezember 2013)

Zweiter links neben dem Pater ist Cy....der dann auch den Rahmen in die Gruft legt


----------



## nervy1962 (3. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann, mein BFe ist auch grün und auch so toll, aber warum kann ich damit nicht so fahren?
ne im Ernst, megageiles Vid, die Jungs haben's drauf.
btw: Hätte auch Interesse an so einem Longsleeve.

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. Dezember 2013)

Yep, ich nehm auch eins!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder großartig


----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2013)

Der junge fährt wie ein Eichhörnchen auf Speed - also genau richtig. Sehr schön englisch das Ganze!


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2013)

warum hab ich nur nicht das grüne genommen, damit könnte ich das bestimmt auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, ich hab das grüne und kann das



















nicht...


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

nehmt es als anreiz 

heute mal wieder *querfeldeinradfahren für den weltfrieden *


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nehmt es als anreiz
> 
> heute mal wieder *querfeldeinradfahren für den weltfrieden *



ist das am sentiero de la pace?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

fast


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> warum hab ich nur nicht das grüne genommen, damit könnte ich das bestimmt auch!



Gar kein Problem, wir haben noch grüne


Cy hat auf FB grade die neue BFe Farbe gepostet


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Cy hat auf FB grade die neue BFe Farbe gepostet



erst  dann  dann vielleicht doch  oder 
ich schwanke grad so ein bisschen zwischen hass und geil.
das würd ich gern mal mit orangenen teilen aufgebaut sehen!


----------



## chem (4. Dezember 2013)

Falls jetzt jemand durch das Video Lust auf ein BFe bekommen hat, ich verkaufe eins in Cyan. Komplett oder nur den Rahmen. Bilder folgen.


----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2013)

Carsten, ich schicke Dir meins zurück. Das ist total schadhaft, dass ist total grün. Schick mir einfach im Austausch ein heiles (traubenfarbenes) zurück ;-)

Biiiiiiiiittte! Ich mach ganz viele Fotos und erzähle jedem, auch denen die es nicht hören wollen, wie geil das Baby ist (Ok ok, das mache ich jetzt auch schon)!


----------



## laterra (4. Dezember 2013)

argh verdammt... bin facebook-verweigerer

was hab ich mir darunter vorzustellen:
Gloss Black Grape with black Wrap panel under the lacquer
Edit: war nur zu doof mein noscript zu deaktivieren... oh mein gott was ne farbe, mal gucken wie es in ganz ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (4. Dezember 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> argh verdammt... bin facebook-verweigerer
> 
> was hab ich mir darunter vorzustellen:
> Gloss Black Grape with black Wrap panel under the lacquer



Kannste auch so auf Facebook besehen,
ich war und bin da auch nicht angemeldet bei der Internet-Pozzelei

Farbe ist echt stark, gefällt mir noch besser als grün


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Dezember 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> argh verdammt... bin facebook-verweigerer
> 
> was hab ich mir darunter vorzustellen:
> Gloss Black Grape with black Wrap panel under the lacquer
> Edit: war nur zu doof mein noscript zu deaktivieren... oh mein gott was ne farbe, mal gucken wie es in ganz ausschaut



kuckst Du hier:


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2013)

purple <3


----------



## shibby68 (5. Dezember 2013)

das ist mal richtig p****


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Dezember 2013)

AH! Bitte unbedingt fürs Soul auch bringen! G***e Farbe!


----------



## Asko (8. Dezember 2013)

Endlich wieder ordentlich Schneebiken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Dezember 2013)

Geil. Ich beneide Euch! Das Foto ist super, die anderen auch!!!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Dezember 2013)

Aloah,

klasse Bild, aber mir ist ohne Schnee lieber... kalt wars trotzdem


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2013)

Nebelig, matschig, schön.
Nightrides sind etwas feines


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Nebelig, matschig, schön.
> Nightrides sind etwas feines



schaut eher nach zugride aus


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2013)

Trainwrack ;-)

Wir haben den rückweg verkürzt. Wäre eh nur asphalt gewesen. Im wald war es zu schattig zum länger anhalten. Wobei kamerablitz, radlampen und nebel könnte schöne bilder abgeben.


----------



## Baelko (13. Dezember 2013)

Leute, ihr müsst in den nächsten Tagen ganz tapfer sein und die Nerven behalten. 
Veronika (SCYLLA) ist wieder im Urlaub, diesmal auf Teneriffa bei 23 Grad. Sie wird uns mit ihren Bildern wieder fertig machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du mir das gesagt hättest, hät ich Mittwoch noch ein Päckchen mit der Aufschrift "der Urlauberin" und einem Brandbömbchenverschickt.


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Dezember 2013)

Grrrrrrr!!
Schönen Urlaub und tolle Trails.
Kommt erholt wieder in den Kühlschrank Deutschland.

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2013)

grrr, jetzt wird man hier auch noch unter druck gesetzt 
heut hab ich mich beim einrollen allerdings nur mal kurz an einer agave aufgespießt und keine fotos gemacht


----------



## frankensteinmtb (15. Dezember 2013)

Endlich mal wieder biken gewesen heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> grrr, jetzt wird man hier auch noch unter druck gesetzt



Ja und was bringts? Wo bleiben die Bilder, oder gibts einen eigenen Fred???


----------



## martn (15. Dezember 2013)

da es ja weiterhin viel zu warm is und nichma im erzgebirge schnee liegt, hab ich heute mal das solaris ausm winterschlaf gezerrt. gute sache!




Untitled by all martn, on Flickr




Cotic Solaris 1312 by all martn, on Flickr

und weil advent ist, hab ich natürlich auch ein lichtlein dabei gehabt...




Dritter Advent by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Nafets190 (15. Dezember 2013)

extrem matschig wars...




Heubiken von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Schlammschlacht von nafets_190 auf Flickr

trotzdem gut

Stefan


----------



## Promontorium (15. Dezember 2013)

Projekt "Biken auf'm Bauernhof"???


----------



## Asko (15. Dezember 2013)

Coole Bilder Leute!

Wir haben heute auch wieder ne kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## derAndre (15. Dezember 2013)

Unf**kingfassbar! Ich will auch Schnee!!!!


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren Samstag unterwegs und haben tatsächlich auch mal die Sonne gesehen, wenn auch nur seeeehr kurz.




Ich bin der Schlumpf im Vordergrund  und mein Baby ist unverkennbar  Das Ding ist und bleibt ein hammer Trailräuber. Die harte Feder in der Lyrik ist viel zu hart. Da kommt wieder die mittlere rein. Das sind zwei Nummern zu weich, wenn man nach der Rockshox Skala für mein Gewicht geht. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken oder wie krass die Toleranzen sind.

Diese Woche kommt die Gabel für den großen Bock, dann hat die reine Hardtailzeit erst mal ein Ende.


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ja und was bringts? Wo bleiben die Bilder, oder gibts einen eigenen Fred???



jajaja, ist schon gut. Nebenan...


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2013)

Wounded wood.

Preisfrage 1: an der tour nahmen wie viele fahrer teil?
Preisfrage 2: wieviele cotic räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. Dezember 2013)

4 Biker und ein Cotic.
Warum?
3 haben aufgesetzt und das Cotic nicht 

ray


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2013)

Wunschdenken, aber danke für's mitspielen. Kreativer lösungsansatz.


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2013)

Einer und ein Cotic. Grund: bei dem feuchtkalten Ekelwetter in Deutschland wollte keiner mit dir fahren


----------



## Mabe (18. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefällt das Wetter derzeit


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2013)

Mir auch. Deutliche plusgerade und erhöhte luftfeuchtigkeit - 1a crosswetter.

Btw dienstag waren es ein cotic soul, ein solaris und ein big wig.


----------



## huxley (19. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die harte Feder in der Lyrik ist viel zu hart. Da kommt wieder die mittlere rein. Das sind zwei Nummern zu weich, wenn man nach der Rockshox Skala für mein Gewicht geht. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken oder wie krass die Toleranzen sind.



Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den Vorgaben von RS für den Luftdruck einer SID. Habe dann zunächst den halben (!) Druck genommen und mich langsam hochgearbeitet. Bin aber immer noch deutlichst unter den Angaben des Herstellers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist aber fast immer so. Genauso wie bei Reifendrücken.


----------



## Asko (22. Dezember 2013)

Da glaubt man dem Wetterbericht und hofft auf wenig Wolken und viel Nebel und dann kommts genau umgekehrt. 
Und dafür steht man um 4 auf, pah 
Dafür war die Abfahrt im Schnee einfach nur saulustig.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2013)

Warum hängt der hippie da so nutzlos rum?


----------



## Asko (22. Dezember 2013)

Aus irgendeinen mir unbekannten Grund haben hier in Bayern ne menge Leute ein Faible für den Typen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann, der schon wieder. Der lag doch anno dazumals schon den Römern auf der Tasche....


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2013)

neulich bei schönem wetter.


----------



## kona.orange (27. Dezember 2013)

Radfahren ist irgendwie eine der schönsten menschlichen Daseinsformen.












Endlich mit Reverb und nem ansehnlichen Vorbau. Die Reifen hab ich in der DH Version: nie wieder was anderes.


----------



## Asko (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. Dezember 2013)

Habe endlich ein komplettes Grape im web gefunden.  Wollte ich mal teilen. Nice, wah?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Dezember 2013)

Boah...

Finds "eigentlich" cool, aber das Problem solch einer Farbe wird mit diesen Felgen sichtbar: was passt dazu???

Eine Orgie mit Purple- Elox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (28. Dezember 2013)

Mir mag das invertierte Logo nicht so recht daran gefallen. Der gleiche Aufkleber wie beim Grünen würde mir besser gefallen. Die Farbe aber hat was!


----------



## shibby68 (28. Dezember 2013)

felgen silber dann ist alles gut. mit dem logo fänd ich auch besser


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2013)

Weiss gar nicht, was ihr habt - gelb und purple knallt doch schön. Jetzt noch die Decals statt Schwarz-Weiss in Schwarz-Gelb, dann wäre es für mich "runder". Mir gefällt's


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2013)

das bike gefällt mir garnicht wie es aufgebaut ist...irgendwie lieblos....aber die Farbe hat was, wenn sie sparsam "aufgetragen" ist. Ich überleg mir gerade, mein "lovely orange soul" mit den violetten Hopeteilen zu veredeln ...finds irgendwie geil..Flow Ex als Hope Hoops, Vorbau, Bremsen, Innenlager...





Meinungen?

p.s.: achja...neulich an der Steilküste...


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Meinungen?



Orange und Purple beißt sich irgendwie... sieht m.M.n. aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt  Lieber Blau-elox - damit hast Du ja schon angefangen. Alternativ: Rahmen entlacken und in dreckiger Steel-raw-Optik mit Purple pimpen. DAS hätte dann schon wieder was


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2013)

...





dangerousD schrieb:


> Orange und Purple beißt sich irgendwie... sieht m.M.n. aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt  Lieber Blau-elox - damit hast Du ja schon angefangen. Alternativ: Rahmen entlacken und in dreckiger Steel-raw-Optik mit Purple pimpen. DAS hätte dann schon wieder was


......sagte mir meine Frau auch gerade. Wird doch kein Voilett. Du hast ja recht...ich fahr am Zweitbike auch Orange mit blauen Hopenaben/Flowfelgen. Gefällt mir....aber...entlacken? NIEEEEMALSSSS!!  

...werd wohl doch wieder Richtung blau tendieren. Das "Blau" am Cotic ist übrigens meine XLC-Vario Stütze, die mir letzte Woche nach 6 Monaten Dreckbeschuss verreckt ist. Ich bin jetzt wieder frei für jedes Farbkonzept.


----------



## AM_Heizer (28. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich find ich das Purple gut, ne passende Farbe dazu ist aber schwierig. Höchstens "untenrum" (Kurbel, Naben, evtl. float Scheiben + Ssp ) in Silber, der Rest schwarz. Ansonsten alles schwarz. Zuviel Elox steht nem Cotic nicht, ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache  

Grüße


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Dezember 2013)

es soll das jemanden geben der fährt ein oranges Solaris mit purple Rizer - ist schon ein krasser Farbkontrast


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2013)

Lüge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2013)

ist das der mit dem verbotenen xx-xxx-Sattel? den hab ich übrigens auch *grins*


----------



## argh (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Farbe sieht toll aus. Dazu passen doch aber alle möglichen Farben gut- grün, gold etc. Und am einfachsten sollte es mit schwarzen Komponenten aufzubauen sein. 

Und Skinwalls.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2013)

Das Purple ist übrigens etwas gedeckter, als es auf den Bildern rüberkommt und nicht so metallisch glänzend.


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Cotic Gemeinde, war dieses Jahr im Sommer mit Freunden auf dem Brocken im Harz, der Aufstieg war etwas Äzend,aber die Abfahrt TOP, genau da habe ich gemerkt wozu ein Fully wenn du eine Britishe Knackwurst hast


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2014)

Das jahr haben wir locker angehen lassen. 4std locker rollen auf zumeist festen wegen.


----------



## jjom (5. Januar 2014)

von hier geklaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch der Martn


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2014)

Dann wäre der rahmen blau ;-)


----------



## Baelko (5. Januar 2014)

Ganz klar, ein Soul in Orange mit WRAP-Label


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Januar 2014)

Falls hier doch nicht der "Beisst sich meine rosa Sattelstütze farblich mit meinem blauen Helm wenn ich die lila Handschuhe und die gelben Socken zu meinem orangen Rahmen trage?"-Thread ist, hätte ich ein paar Bilder von völlig Farb-Tuning befreiten Rädern im Angebot. 

Waren heute nämlich mit 2 Cotics am südlichen Rand von Stuttgart unterwegs:
 -> Scaled Sizing: Soul Medium und Solaris XL (der Downhill No1 ist da allerdings nicht)
 -> Droppen auf'm Uni-Campus
 -> und neulich auch schon mal mit Blick auf Stuttgart


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## nervy1962 (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Tom:-) (7. Januar 2014)

gestern, three kingz trailz mit dem solaris


----------



## derAndre (13. Januar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder was hierbei steuern. Gestern bei feinstem Wetter und fast staubtrockenen Trail rund um Nideggen. Ganz kurze Dokumentation einer sehr kurzen Tour:
am Fahrrad erkennt man mich vielleicht ;-) Nicht unbedingt elegant aber ich war zufrieden.

Das Plastikfahrrad mit den vielen Nummern im Namen bitte ich freundlichst zu übersehen ;-) Ich muss aber zugeben, dass es mir sehr gut gefällt!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal wieder was hierbei steuern. Gestern bei feinstem Wetter und fast staubtrockenen Trail rund um Nideggen. Ganz kurze Dokumentation einer sehr kurzen Tour:
> ...
> am Fahrrad erkennt man mich vielleicht ;-) Nicht unbedingt elegant aber ich war zufrieden.



schaut doch gut aus 
Der Trail auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was von mir:













Sorry für die gute Bildqualität, ist teilweise nur vom Bildschirm abphotographiert aber es geht ja ums biken 
Muss grade etwas langsamer machen, da mein neues anderes Gefährt (Roadrat) meinte, mich bei 30 und nochwas durch eine abspringende Kette abzuwerfen... Schön mit Knie und Hüfte auf den Asphalt geklatscht... Irgendwie geht das Biken jetzt besser als laufen


----------



## buschhase (19. Januar 2014)

Mach doch beim nächsten Mal einfach Screenshots vom Bildschirm. Dann dürfte die Qualität auch besser sein. Ansonsten können viele Abspiel-/Schnittprogramme auch Einzelbilder ausgeben in fast kompletter Qualität.

Andere Frage: Taugt die Jacke was? Ist doch diese Vaude Softshell oder? Ich such ne neue. Antwort gerne per PN um hier keinen unnötigen Spam zu produzieren.

Ansonsten schöne Bilder! Schaut nach Spaß aus!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2014)

Ich kann die Salewa City Softshell empfehlen. Nur etwa 90% winddicht und sehr günstig.


----------



## derAndre (19. Januar 2014)

Lang nix von Dir gehört. Sch***s auf die Bildquali, sieht nach Spaß und Dynamik aus! Der Helm würde gut zu unserem Teamtrikot passen:


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2014)

Nur ein X und das bin noch nicht mal ich gefahren. Crosser aquise.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nafets190 (19. Januar 2014)

Gestern wollte ich eigentlich biken. Dazu musste ich erstmal den LRS, den ich zwecks Nachzentrieren/Reparatur zu Felix geschickt hatte, montieren und mit Milch befüllen.
Das ganze entpuppte sich dann doch zu einer längeren Bastelaktion nachdem ich bemerkt habe dass das Schaltauge verbogen ist und eine der beiden Befestigungsschrauben nicht so wollte wie ich .






Zum biken kam ich dann leider nicht mehr, dafür aber heute bei ebenso gutem Wetter 











Zum Ausklingen dann noch an der Mosel ein Bierchen genehmigt 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mabe (20. Januar 2014)

Heute wieder eine Frühmorgenrunde mit dem Solaris - Winter ist (noch) nicht in Sicht!


----------



## Asko (21. Januar 2014)

Das Solaris gefällt mir echt extrem gut 
Ich hoffe ich bekomm dieses Jahr mal die Gelegenheit so ein 29er Trailbike zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (23. Januar 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Martn


Schön, dass ich nicht der einzige war der das dachte


----------



## martn (25. Januar 2014)




----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2014)

@Mabe 
Die Gabel sieht nach mehr als 120mm aus... Täuschung oder echt?


----------



## Mabe (25. Januar 2014)

@dangerousD: nein, ist ne Sid 120


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2014)

Läuft...


----------



## raha (2. Februar 2014)

Wir haben heute unsere Jungfernfahrt gemacht 

Zuerst die übliche Metamorphose:


 


 

Unterwegs haben wir noch größere Stahlrösser gesehen:


 

Immer mal 'ne kleine Rast zum Anpassen der Position gemacht:


 
Wir haben neben dem tollen Zwei-Komponenten-Lehmboden in unserer Region auch schöne Trails kennengelernt:


 

Aber recht nass war es untenrum:


 

Sind aber gesund und munter wieder Zuhause angekommen:


 
Ich denke, wir werden gute Freunde werden 

Dank nochmal an Carsten, es hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (3. Februar 2014)

Mabe schrieb:


>



Ui! Gefällt! Farblich top, sowohl das Bike als auch das Foto. Schöne Gegend wo du wohnst.


----------



## Mabe (4. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2014)

Viele Schnee-Fotos gibt es hier von diesem Winter nicht. Drum eines vom Sandplacken - 30. Januar 14


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2014)

Der 20. Januar war wohl typischer für den Winter  Feldberg.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2014)

Heute im Wald... mir ist wieder eingefallen, warum ich inzwischen an jedem Bike eine weiße Gabel verbaut habe. Man findet den Hobel nach der Pinkelpause einfacher wieder 





Dirty Harry vor der Kamera (bzw. Eierfon), "the dirty hairy" dahinter 

Heftigem Wind sei Dank war es aber größtenteils erstaunlich trocken. Vorteil am Stahlrahmen: er ist auf Grund der dünnen Rohre nicht so windanfällig. Ein Carbonbike wäre umgepustet worden 





Schönbuchrand, mit Blick auf die Ausläufer der schwäbischen Alb.


----------



## derAndre (9. Februar 2014)

Ich muss sagen weiße Felgen stehen der grünen Hardwurst ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2014)

Heute durfte ausnahmsweise mal wieder das Würstchen mit den Rennradreifen an die fische Luft ein paar Buntsandsteinfelsen gucken:

































Das Würstchen ist immer noch einfach ein schönes Rad. Auch wenn man's lange nicht gefahren ist, ist das irgendwie ein wenig wie "coming home" beim draufsetzen


----------



## Asko (10. Februar 2014)

Trail sieht cool aus


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Februar 2014)

Klasse...sieht gut aus...solche bunten Felsen hätte ich auch gerne hier...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Februar 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt nicht... lange Hose, langes Oberteil, Schnee!?!?!? ... ich checks grad net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## med667 (10. Februar 2014)

Gestern im Schnee


----------



## feluxe (10. Februar 2014)

med667 schrieb:


> Gestern im Schnee



Ist der Rahmen in L?


----------



## med667 (10. Februar 2014)

Ja ist ein L


----------



## Promontorium (10. Februar 2014)

Wo liegt denn soviel Schnee?


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

jetzt wo wir gar nichts davon abbekommen haben, fehlt mir das weiße mistzeug sogar ein ganz kleines bisschen. schon komisch


----------



## med667 (11. Februar 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn soviel Schnee?


Ist im Tiroler Unterland


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Februar 2014)

Aloah,

ich bin extra weiter nach oben gefahren, um Schnee zu suchen, aber so weit das Auge reicht - nix!


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Februar 2014)

An der Mosel auch kein Schnee..nur Regen




Abenteuerrad von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Abenteuerrad2 von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## radjey (16. Februar 2014)

Heute gab es im Bergischen feinstes Aprilwetter und das mitten im Februar. Im Sonnenschein losgefahren, dann abwechselnd Sonne und leichte Regenschauer bis zu Hagel inkl. Gesichtspeeling.
Die momentan obligatorische Fangopackung gab es dann noch für lau oben drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2014)

Du hast wieder eins?


----------



## derAndre (16. Februar 2014)

Hey Gerome,

da hätte wir uns ja heute vielleicht begegnen können. Ich war allerdings vollübertrieben gefedert unterwegs. Das Wetter war schon merkwürdig heute!

Bis bald 
der André


----------



## radjey (16. Februar 2014)

Hi André,

ich war heut von 10-16Uhr richtung Oberbergisches und zurück unterwegs. Was ich in dem Zeitraum alles an Wetter mit- und abbekommen habe war tatsächlich mehr als merkwürdig. Am schlimmsten war echt ein ausgewachsener Hagelschauer, der mich leider genau dann erwischte, als ich gerade auf offener Landschaft über eine Wiese unterwegs war. Und bei den Verhältnissen habe ich mir auch ehrlich Gedanken gemacht, ob ich nicht wieder eine Starrgabel ins BFe bauen soll.
Aber es gab auch strahlenden Sonnenschein heute.






Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du hast wieder eins?


Ja, so ziemlich genau seit dem 31.7.2012 




Die Stelle in dem Bild bin ich heute auch gefahren. Genau da kam mir gerade ein Päärchen mit Nordic-Walking-Stöcken entgegen "gekraxelt". War schon erstaunt heute da überhaupt jemanden zu treffen, aber mein Anblick so komplett zugeschlammt war wohl nicht weniger erstaunenswert 

Grüße,
Jerome


----------



## derAndre (17. Februar 2014)

Bei dem Hagelschauer stand ich gerade halbnackt neben dem Auto und hab mich gefreut, hehe. Wir waren nur am Downhill am Schöllerhof aber irgendwie ist der Funke nicht richtig übergesprungen. Um eins sind wir mehr oder weniger enttäuscht abgezogen.

Hab mich schon gewundert das Du vorne voll gefedert unterwegs bist, hehe.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

ein bisschen Fotonachschub von letztem Wochenende aus dem Land der bunten Felsen


----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2014)

Es ist nicht das Elbsandstein 
Dazu sind diese Felsen zu klein, das ist in der Südpfalz in der Nähe von Dahn.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (18. Februar 2014)

Vier Männer die Dich zur Not auf Händen tragen. Ein Mädchentraum, hehe.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Vier Männer die Dich zur Not auf Händen tragen. Ein Mädchentraum, hehe.



Taugt mir


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2014)

Bestenfalls 3, beim hintersten sieht das eher nach "Flieg Du nur auf die F*****, ich helf' Dir nicht!" aus!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bestenfalls 3, beim hintersten sieht das eher nach "Flieg Du nur auf die F*****, ich helf' Dir nicht!" aus!


 wo er Recht hat... 

Aber mal was anderes: ist der RB Helm ein Eigenbau, oder war da ein echter Pro am Start? (wobei ich zugeben muss, ihn dann nicht zu erkennen)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. Februar 2014)

Mit dem RedBull Helm könnte Tom Öhler sein.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: ist der RB Helm ein Eigenbau, oder war da ein echter Pro am Start? (wobei ich zugeben muss, ihn dann nicht zu erkennen)



kann zumindest Fahren wie ein Pro 
Wir anderen mussten uns beim Zuschauen damit begnügen, professionell deprimiert zu sein 

Seine Lösung der Geschichte sah auch entsprechend deutlich eleganter aus als meine Version
(da musste keiner spotten )


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Februar 2014)

Tolle Ecke in der du da warst 
Liebe solche Felsen und Wälder. Kannst gern noch mehr davon posten.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2014)

Trial - Cannondale - RB... Aaron Chase in jungen Jahren?!?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Februar 2014)

Aloha,

noch eine "Winter-Tour"...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben-ms (23. Februar 2014)

Moinsen,
der Spurty und Icke waren heute auch Unterwegs(Teuto). Bestes Wetter und jede Menge Spass in den Backen. Die erste Ausfahrt mit den neuen Bikes war echt Klasse.


----------



## radjey (23. Februar 2014)

Boah war das heute überlaufen im Wald. Kaum zeigt sich mal die Sonne an einem Sonntag sind nicht nur die Parkplätze, sondern auch die Trails überfüllt.




Definitiv bestes Anreisemittel: Eigenes Bike!


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

bei Bad Kreuznach war heute nichts überfüllt


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2014)

Die "massen" trifft man eher an der burg oder auf dem fels gegenüber.


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die "massen" trifft man eher an der burg oder auf dem fels gegenüber.



Bis auf zwei interessierte Zuschauer waren am Felsen auch keine Massen. War wohl noch zu kalt und matschig.


----------



## derAndre (23. Februar 2014)

Gerome, als ich um 10:00 Uhr genau dort gestartet bin war der Parkplatz noch relativ leer. Leider hatten meine Mitfahrer nur wenig Zeit, so dass ich bereits um 13:00 Uhr wieder ins Auto gestiegen bin. Da war es dann völlig überfüllt!


----------



## radjey (24. Februar 2014)

Mir war schon klar, dass es heute in Altenberg voll sein wird, aber so voll...


scylla schrieb:


> bei Bad Kreuznach war heute nichts überfüllt


Die Pfalz kenne ich auch eher leerer.





Die Treppe oben in deinem Bild bin ich auch mal gefahren. Wegen dem Umsetzen im Mittelteil gut geeignet für "Schokoladenfuß links vorne"


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

radjey schrieb:


> Die Treppe oben in deinem Bild bin ich auch mal gefahren. Wegen dem Umsetzen im Mittelteil gut geeignet für "Schokoladenfuß links vorne"



Die ist leider auch so ein Thema bei "voll". Ich hab's bisher exakt zweimal geschafft, da runter zu fahren. Bei gutem Wetter ist's so voll, dass die Leute im Minutentakt hochgelaufen kommen, oder es stehen mir oben zu viele Zuschauer rum. Daher musste die Ralley-bedingte Menschenleere am Samstag einfach genutzt werden, auch wenn's ungemütlich nass von oben und schmierig von unten war.




(Elegant ist anders, weil's mich viel zu weit rausgetragen hat. Die obere Treppe war doch zu glitschig um darauf sinnvoll zu verzögern. Hauptsache mal gefahren, wer weiß wann's wieder geht.)


----------



## sebastiano (28. Februar 2014)

Gestern an der Ruhr, es wird Frühling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (28. Februar 2014)

Hui! Nice Bike!

Tolle Kurbelgarnitur und das Lenkerband wiederholt den Coticschriftzug. Nett gemacht in meinen Augen.
Sind das HALO-Felgen? Ich steh auf die Dinger. Tolle Qualität, oder?


----------



## sebastiano (28. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Komplimente  Die Kurbel ist ne simple Veloce, aber mit schwarzen Blättern sieht die gleich viel besser aus. Felgen sind Halo, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit denen, hatte auch mal ne Nabe von denen, da hat das Gewinde der Scheibenbefestigung die Biege gemacht.
Das Lenkerband ist leider bald fälig, war ein ganz schöner Akt das zu wickeln, sind ja eigentlich 2 gleichzeitig nebeneinander gewickelt. Wenn die Matschsaison vorbei ist, wird runderneuert.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2014)

1992




1993

Schon gesehen? Die Bike sucht Oldschool-Bilder! Vielleicht hat ja auch wer Bilder von seinem ersten Soul??

http://www.the-good-old-days.com/


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2014)

War eigentlich eine schöne runde... aber kein glück mit den schläuchen...


----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

ich hab grad ein deja-vu von heute nachmittag 
(sorry, insider, das muss jetzt keiner verstehen)


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2014)

Soul Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich beendet. Und ich bin verzückt  Die besseren Komforteigenschaften beim Pedalieren sind deutlich spürbar, beim Gewicht kann man sich auch was einbilden - und das tue ich dann auch gerne.


----------



## Baelko (3. März 2014)

Ach, die Felgen gefallen mir immer wieder. Passt auch ganz gut an deinem Jüngsten


----------



## derAndre (3. März 2014)

Die Lenker gibt's in dem gleichen wo es auch die Pikes grad quasi umsonst gibt, kann das sein? Ist der so viel besser als alles andere, das neuerdings alle auf die Optik pfeiffen oder hab nur ich Geschmacksverirrungen wenn ich den häßlich finde? Schon komisch wie manche Dinge total inflationär laufen.

Das gute an dem Bike ist: "Ein schönes Bike entstellt nix!!!"  Ne schwarze Kurbel und nen feinen Syntace Vektor und ab damit in den Pornthread. Da stimmen ja sogar die Felgenaufkleber zu Schriftzug auf den Reifen (wobei ich ja heimlich auf 90° Versatz stehe) ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. März 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Lenker gibt's in dem gleichen wo es auch die Pikes grad quasi umsonst gibt, kann das sein? Das gute an dem Bike ist: "Ein schönes Bike entstellt nix!!!"  Ne schwarze Kurbel und nen feinen Syntace Vektor und ab damit in den Pornthread. Da stimmen ja sogar die Felgenaufkleber zu Schriftzug auf den Reifen (wobei ich ja heimlich auf 90° Versatz stehe) ...



Hi Andre! Den Lenker habe ich letzten Juli für die blaue BFe gekauft. Es ist ein 740mm Fatbar Lite. Ich habe jetzt nur den Leader an die BFe und diesen eben ans Soul. Er fährt sich sehr angenehm. Gekauft hatte ich ihn damals, weil ich bei der Syntace Inflation nicht mitgehen wollte  So kann es gehen... Die Qualität ist so lala. Die gepriesene güldene Beschichtung, die so unverwüstlich sein soll, ist unter dem Griff ca. 2 qcm abgeblättert. Mir gefiel das aber mit der Standrohrfarbe und so. Zum Orange juckt mich derzeit wieder ein weißer Lenker, aber ich denke den Renthal fahre ich noch lange. Die XT Kurbel begleitet mich seit mehr als 11.000 km. Der bin ich treu  Die Reifen hatte ich nur aufgezogen, da ich im Winter eher Meter auf der Forststraße gemacht habe. Wo das Wetter nun besser wurde und die Wege auch wieder ruppiger, wurden sie völlig zerschnitten und flogen gerade eben gegen Conti X King hinten und MK 2 vorne raus. Mit 90 Grad - tatsächlich


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. März 2014)

Hi Leute,
Gibt mal wieder Bilder von ner Tour heute..
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja erahnen wie viel Spaß wir hatten 

















Endlich mit neuer Kamera, gebraucht gekauft vom Fahrradkurier-Verdienst


----------



## mikrophon (6. März 2014)

Es fährt. Endlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2014)

*26" ain`t dead Shirts können bestellt werden!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-aint-dead-ich-will-das-t-shirt.664084/page-5


----------



## mikrophon (8. März 2014)

Probe und Einstellfahrt.


----------



## Nafets190 (8. März 2014)

Einfach herrlich bei dem Wetter


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. März 2014)

Find ich auch 

Anfang vom Manual:









Der nächste 'Flug' wird ca nen Tag lang dauern, am Freitag gehts für mich drei Monate nach Australien 
Deshalb wohl vorerst das letzte mal "mit dem Cotic unterwegs"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2014)

Du erwartest aber jetzt kein mitleid, oder ;-)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. März 2014)

Nö


----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2014)

Heute bei bestem Wetter im Sachsenwald:




Cose Up:


----------



## Catsoft (10. März 2014)

Schön, dass du unterwegs warst und uns schöne Bilder mitgebracht hast!


----------



## Manni1599 (11. März 2014)

Ja, war ein sehr schönes WE! Samstags war ich mit Cristina und Martin in Sandkrug, Mit Cappu und Kuchen.
und Sonntag dann die sonnige Runde im Sachsenwald.
In der Woche wird's wohl wieder nichts.
Ich MUSS mir endlich einen neuen Arbeitsplatz suchen.
Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2014)

Aber im April fahren wir! Das ist ein Befehl


----------



## gnss (12. März 2014)

War super am Samstag, am Sonntag offenbar ebenfalls. Wo ist das genau?

April? 26er freie Zone?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. März 2014)

Endlich ein Federbein im Sattel. Das Hardtail halten die stärksten Backen nicht mehr aus


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. März 2014)

Hallo DennisMenace was hast du für eine Gabel in deinem Soul? Die sieht aus als hätte sie mehr wie 140 mm Federweg.Danke Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. März 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo DennisMenace was hast du für eine Gabel in deinem Soul? Die sieht aus als hätte sie mehr wie 140 mm Federweg.Danke Gruß



Hallo. Die Gabel war ursprünglich eine Revelation RL DPA 120/150. Nun hat sie eine RCT3 und eine Dual Air Federung mit ganz genau 140mm Federweg durch einen Spacer. Vielleicht ist das Bild etwas verzerrt.


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. März 2014)

Super, danke für die Info.


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2014)

4bar und dann auf eine flachlandrunde um den flughafen...


----------



## Queristmehr (18. März 2014)

so war gestern auch mal ne kleine runde...... war zwar wind ohne ende aber beser als gar nicht.


----------



## ben-ms (18. März 2014)

moin moin,
hier bilder von der freitagstour. das bfe macht echt ne menge spaß. will garnix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. März 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hallo. Die Gabel war ursprünglich eine Revelation RL DPA 120/150. Nun hat sie eine RCT3 und eine Dual Air Federung mit ganz genau 140mm Federweg durch einen Spacer. Vielleicht ist das Bild etwas verzerrt.


Und kannst du mir noch die einbauhöhe im jetzt zustand sagen?danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. März 2014)

stpost: 11828877 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kannst du mir noch die einbauhöhe im jetzt zustand sagen?danke


Eingebaut schwierig zu messen.  Mit dem Zollstock ca. 52cm. Warum eigentlich?  Wirst du auch Soulman?


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. März 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Eingebaut schwierig zu messen.  Mit dem Zollstock ca. 52cm. Warum eigentlich?  Wirst du auch Soulman?


Jupp habe mir auch einen Soul getönt (leichter und bessere geo ),zu dem rahmen habe ich mir eine SR suntor epicon XC fad gekauft die eigentlich von 140-100 mm sein soll, als diese ankam und ich den Zollstock an die standrohre hielt messte ich von Dichtung zu Krone 145 mm und von unterkante dichtung zu Krone 150 mm.Da habe ic mir etwas sorgen gemacht, doch Die einbauhöhe ist laut Katalog für die 140 mm Version 521 mm, diese habe ich auch nachgemessn,also sollte das passen.Danke und viel Freude mit dem Soul


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. März 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Jupp habe mir auch einen Soul getönt



Oh da bin ich gespannt! Du baust ja auch immer schöner Räder zusammen! Den Wechsel auf den Soul Rahmen beim Tourenrad habe ich nicht bereut. Das Soul ist sehr angenehm für den Einsatzzweck. Es fühlt sich auf der Forststraße irgendwie schneller an, durch die besseren Dämpfungseigenschaften. Und bisher hat der Rahmen auch die ruppigeren Trails im Taunus mitgemacht. Wie z.B. Viktoria Trail oder Winterstein. Auf natürlichen Bodenwellen mal nen halben Meter raus war auch kein Thema. Alles noch am Platz. Liebe


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. März 2014)

beachwetter mit souly...


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Himmel über...






Auf dem rückweg mußten wir etwas sorgsamer den untergrund betrachten um keine tierchen zu beschädigen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Nachdem mir gestern knacken plus stottern beim bremsen aufgefallen ist, habe ich die front zerlegt und gereinigt...




Nicht ganz so witzig war die abgebrochene schraube an der bremsscheibe. Schlitz sägen und raus damit. 




Bei der gelegenheit wollte ich mal eben den spacer aus der gabel nehmen... danke an jan vom cycle planet mainz für den spontan gabelservice 
Zusammenbau des rades morgen und sonntag dann "richtig" unterwegs...


----------



## nervy1962 (21. März 2014)

Das Kaiserwetter genutzt, den neuen Vorbau und Bioniconspanner getestet.
Ne Wucht

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Nafets190 (22. März 2014)

Fahrrad und Sonne von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## stöpsel84 (22. März 2014)

Geiles Bild


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2014)

Samstag neues setup einfahren. Sonntag die pfalz bereiten. Gabel stottert wie blöde... muß nochmal die gustav m besser ausrichten.
S-works reifen sind am hr bei meiner fahrweise nicht brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. März 2014)

Was für ein herrlicher Tag!


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2014)

Was hat mir das Baby heute wieder Freude bereitet...



Mit dem Style will es noch nicht so richtig fluppen aber das kommt hoffentlich noch:




Bis dann
der über beide Ohren grinsende André


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2014)

Da ist alles gut mit dem Style. Vor allem drückst du den tabletop auch in die richtige Richtung.  Auf die Pedalstellung bezogen. Schöne Sache!!! Vielleicht kannst du es noch flacher legen, wenn du den Lenker etwas einschlägst.


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2014)

Ja, das mit dem einschlagen des Lenkers ist mir theoretisch klar nur leider klappt die Umsetzung nicht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2014)

Macht auch nix. Coole Bilder.


----------



## derAndre (31. März 2014)

Danke, das war aber auch wieder ein geiler Tag. Der Table kommt schon irgendwann noch. Ich bin erst 41 ich hab noch gut 15-20 Jahre Zeit zum üben


----------



## nervy1962 (31. März 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde



 

happy trails 
Dirk


----------



## derAndre (1. April 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse aber ich finde der Vorbau passt überhaupt nicht zu dem Bike.


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cotictreff-im-odenwald.693559/

lg
Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (1. April 2014)

@derAndre: Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mir gefällt dieser Alu-Klotz als Kontrast zu den "Rundungen" des BFe.
Die arme CNC-Fräse. Und ich hab das Gefühl, endlich auf einen Vorbau zu schauen beim fahren, der mir Vertrauen einflößt.
Und den Vorbau hat bestimmt nicht jeder

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## derAndre (1. April 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> @derAndre: Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mir gefällt dieser Alu-Klotz als Kontrast zu den "Rundungen" des BFe.
> Die arme CNC-Fräse. Und ich hab das Gefühl, endlich auf einen Vorbau zu schauen beim fahren, der mir Vertrauen einflößt.
> Und den Vorbau hat bestimmt nicht jeder
> 
> ...



Das ist gut. Wenn er Dir gefällt, dann ist er perfekt! Und jeder vernünftige LKW-Fahrer wird eine frontale Kollision aus Angst um seinen Brummi mit Dir vermeiden... 

Mein Aluklotz ist ja auch nicht viel kleiner, wirkt aber irgendwie dezenter:


----------



## nervy1962 (1. April 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das ist gut. Wenn er Dir gefällt, dann ist er perfekt! Und jeder vernünftige LKW-Fahrer wird eine frontale Kollision aus Angst um seinen Brummi mit Dir vermeiden...
> 
> Mein Aluklotz ist ja auch nicht viel kleiner, wirkt aber irgendwie dezenter:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (2. April 2014)

Middem Cotic unnerwe´s.


----------



## Stokes (2. April 2014)

Top Traktor so ein Soul!


----------



## Beorn (3. April 2014)

Trekker fahrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portugiese (4. April 2014)

Endlich. Mein erster Post im " unterwegs " Thread.
Größere Einstellrunde. Läuft super.





Gruß Portugiese


----------



## scylla (4. April 2014)

Das Rad ist richtig klasse geworden! Volle Punktzahl für Style und Technik


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2014)

... jetzt noch die g...


----------



## sebastiano (4. April 2014)

Gefällt, obwohl schwarz  Die Gabel ist bis auf den vorne-hinten kRam der Bremse eigentlich echt schick. Mal sehen, was die neue kann.

Um den Sattel (bzw. die private-parts) hätte ich allerdings Angst beim aufspringen.


----------



## dangerousD (4. April 2014)

@Portugiese 
Schöner Hobel  Viel Spass damit!


----------



## derAndre (4. April 2014)

Heyho,

hier kommt ein kleiner Nachtrag vom letzten Sonntag. Ein Fotograph der vor Ort Fotos gemacht hat, war so nett mir eins zu schicken:



(Jor Neutelings auf Facebook)


----------



## kona.orange (4. April 2014)

Sieht das geil aus!  Wunderschönes Radl.


----------



## Portugiese (6. April 2014)

Danke für die Komplimente.


----------



## Elbambell (7. April 2014)

Hallo, habe die Termine für ein Cotictreffen im Odenwald deutlich eingeschränkt. Wer sich noch anmelden will, sollte dies in den nächsten 2 Wochen tun. Ich werde die Umfrage danach beenden.


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2014)

Sonntag vormittag:






...und Sonntag nachmittag 














Das Solaris macht echt Laune...

Wobei es neulich mit dem Rocket in Finale Ligure auch geil war. Sehr, sehr geil. Supergeil, quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2014)

Super Bike, super Action, super Bilder....


----------



## woodmonkey (8. April 2014)

Am WE in Belgien beim Endurorennen:


----------



## Queristmehr (9. April 2014)

Hier mal was aus fremden gefilden...... war/ist im bergischen land gewesen da geht was.........




 
glaube an ostern gehts da nochmal hin...... 
grüße aus dem wald


----------



## derAndre (9. April 2014)

Wo im Bergischen wart Ihr Unterwegs. Denn Teile davon sind ja mein Heimatrevier aber das auf den Fotos erkenne ich nicht...

Sehr schöne Bilder! btw.


----------



## radjey (9. April 2014)

Die ersten Bilder müssten am Schöllerhof sein und das letzte mit den Steinen auf dem Weg zur Brücke unten an den Shaolinkehren...


----------



## derAndre (9. April 2014)

Achso, hehe alles klar. Auf dem Weg zur Brücke wenn man vom Schöllerhof kommt. Krass erkannt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. April 2014)




----------



## stöpsel84 (13. April 2014)

War ein schöner Tag in der Dresdner Heide (Pfeilhaustrail)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. April 2014)

Dein Rad sieht klasse aus in gelb/orange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2014)

Mal auf einem anderen hügel in der weiteren umgebung...


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. April 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dein Rad sieht klasse aus in gelb/orange!


Danke, macht auch total Laune, muss jetzt mal sehen wo ich eine gelbe enten klingel her bekomme


----------



## Portugiese (13. April 2014)

Muss mir mal so langsam ne neue "Hausrunde" erfahren.


----------



## nervy1962 (13. April 2014)

@stöpsel84:_ Endlich mal einer, der Mut zur Farbe hat.
Die Farbkombi rockt total. Supi.
Weiterhin happy trails,

Dirk_


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. April 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> @stöpsel84:_ Endlich mal einer, der Mut zur Farbe hat.
> Die Farbkombi rockt total. Supi.
> Weiterhin happy trails,
> 
> Dirk_


Danke!!!


----------



## Queristmehr (14. April 2014)

moinmoin
jo waren da in buscheid/altenburg unterwegs. war ganz spassig! werde da nochmal vorbei schaun. 



hier was aus der heimat..... im onboard mode ;-)
niemals de lenker los lassen...... huihuihui was einen so ein bäumchen bremsen kann 






und ab de bärsch runner  



niemals de lenker los lassen...... huihuihui was einen so ein bäumchen bremsen kann  

 



airtime.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

wenn ihr mögt, dürft ihr klicken. 
Es ist aus mir nicht vollständig erklärbaren Gründen im FDT Pool gelandet.


----------



## Baelko (22. April 2014)

Oh Gott, oh Gott....da wird mir schon beim Bild anschauen schlecht. Ich glaube ich komme im September doch nicht in den Odenwald. Muss mir wohl erstmal Knie & Armschützer kaufen.


----------



## Elbambell (22. April 2014)

Ist nicht aus dem odw, glaub ich


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ist nicht aus dem odw, glaub ich



ne, das sind die schönen vogesischen Berge bei unseren amphibienverzehrenden Nachbarn… und zwar die seichten nördlichen Ausläufer davon


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2014)

@Baelko: www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## Baelko (23. April 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Danke, macht auch total Laune, muss jetzt mal sehen wo ich eine gelbe enten klingel her bekomme


 .......warte mal, hab ich glaub ich noch rumliegen. Falls ich die finde bekommst du ein PM. Dafür darf ich ein Bild von deinem Bike auf unserer Facebook Seite posten


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. April 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> .......warte mal, hab ich glaub ich noch rumliegen. Falls ich die finde bekommst du ein PM. Dafür darf ich ein Bild von deinem Bike auf unserer Facebook Seite posten


Falls das gewünscht ist, würden sicher andere Facebook User auch ihre Räder an eure Chronik posten. Sorgt auf jeden Fall für Leben


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. April 2014)

Macht was ihr wollt, freue mich über jede Bemerkung, das mit der klingel würde ich gern in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Baelko (23. April 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Falls das gewünscht ist, würden sicher andere Facebook User auch ihre Räder an eure Chronik posten. Sorgt auf jeden Fall für Leben


 .....äh, klar ist das gewünscht. Immerher mit schönen Bildern.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. April 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....äh, klar ist das gewünscht. Immerher mit schönen Bildern.


Man kann leider nicht an eure Chronik posten. Also, entweder sollte das der FB Admin freischalten oder ich kann euch die Bilder mailen oder ihr wildert einfach in meinem Fotoalbum hier und postet selbst, was euch gefällt. Die Erlaubnis habt ihr natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golddigger76 (25. April 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ganz frisch... kurze runde durch den schnee....


----------



## CaseOnline (26. April 2014)

So, endlich mal eine Tour mit dem BFe. Bergab alles easy...







Warten auf die Liebste...






Bergauf war ich mit anderem Material schon schneller unterwegs. Trotzdem - alles fahrbar! Nur langsamer... 






Cheers!
Marc


----------



## aju (27. April 2014)

Nicht heute, sondern schon im letzten Jahr, dafür aber gleich mit zwei Cotics:


----------



## Baelko (27. April 2014)

Matchy, matchy.....das letzte Solaris in Cyan das ich mir zur Seite gelegt hatte & das geniale Teamtrikot...Andie & Malte sei Dank


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2014)

Sprich mir nach: helmmützen nur auf dem rennrad ;-)
Guter aufbau.


----------



## stöpsel84 (28. April 2014)




----------



## Elbambell (28. April 2014)

@ aju: Ganz groß geschnitten! Aus dem Material irgendwas zu machen war echt eine Herausforderung. 

Der Gesichtsausdruck bei 2:22 ist nicht nur stellvertretend für die Stolperei auf dem 601 (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) sondern für viele Szenen aus dem Urlaub:

Fertig aber glücklich


----------



## a.nienie (1. Mai 2014)

urbanes radfahren


----------



## raha (1. Mai 2014)

Cool ... aber fehlt da nicht der Dreck an den Reifen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (1. Mai 2014)

Umzingelt von Rennradfahrern, mit Hubschraubern über mir...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute mal ganz anders mit dem Cotic unterwegs: A little fan-artwork


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2014)

Goil


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2014)

Wir sind zu dritt im schlammigen elsaß rumgerutscht... die franzosen kennen da nichts, eine normale ronde vvt geht über trails, leicht verblockt, schmal, am hang lang... respekt. Und die verpflegung ist viel besser als bei den ctf sachen hierzulande.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Goil


Danke schön!! Nur das zweidimensionale Teufelchen war irgendwie blöd zu machen. Das lebt sehr von seinen Feinheiten. Hätte doch meine eigene Interpretation nehmen sollen:


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2014)

Bilder
Die richtigen trailbilder sind auf der kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Und die verpflegung ist viel besser als bei den ctf sachen hierzulande.


 Franzosen halt_ - Haute Cuisine!_


----------



## 18hls86 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das passt so! 
Das Teufelchen ist halt immer noch high vom letzten Trail. 

Den Entwurf finde ich etwas zu Aggro. 

Ist doch ein nettes Teufelchen ...


----------



## Queristmehr (5. Mai 2014)

so hier mal im einsatz auf dem trail


----------



## derAndre (5. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe gerade fremd. EIn Grund dafür ist das ich mich ein paar Dinge noch nicht mit dem Hardtail getraut habe. Unter anderem den hier:



Jetzt da ich weiß das und wie es geht, darf das BFe den demnächst auch springen...

Mit ner Federung am Heck muss kann man sich auf den Sprung konzentrieren und muss sich weniger Gedanken über die holprige Anfahrt und den welligen Auslauf machen. Der Sprung selbst inklusive Landung ist ziemlich sanft.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. Mai 2014)

@derAndre oha, nicht schlecht 
@DennisMenace Krasses Graffity, ist richtig gut geworden 
An alle anderen Cotic Fahrer viele  Grüße aus Australien wo in Melbourne bis auf ein paar verrückte Rennradfahrer auf den Highways niemand Fahrrad fährt... Würde mal gerne wieder biken gehen


----------



## Queristmehr (6. Mai 2014)

geiles bild!


----------



## Elbambell (6. Mai 2014)

Meint ihr etwa mit "Teufelchen" das "schlecht gelaunte Eichhörnchen" auf den Cotic Bikes? (Copyright zur Bezeichnung gehört meiner Freundin)


----------



## frogmatic (6. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich fand ja das ursprüngliche Logo schöner, hier in der Collage zu bewundern:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/coticltd/10474125685/lightbox/


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2014)

War wohl zu niedlich


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. Mai 2014)

Wie ein Trailkiller mit Mücken zwischen den Zähnen sah das Bärchen nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (6. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber es ist mir vom Typ her näher, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2014)

@Elbambell : Wenn deine Freundin sich hier blicken lässt, braucht sie einen guten Arzt


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. Mai 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 288826



Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen??


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. Mai 2014)

Die Seele genießt die Aussicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2014)




----------



## MrE (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Queristmehr (10. Mai 2014)

Geile Location.


----------



## Baelko (10. Mai 2014)

Geil, wo ist das denn?


----------



## MrE (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist die MIL1, ausgeschilderte MTB Strecke in der Nähe von Miltenberg (ca. 30 km, 1000 hm).	 
Könnten wir z.B. im September beim Treffen im Odenwald fahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-miltenberg.614915/

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/trails/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2014)

Sieht wirklich extrem gut. Ja, auch der Trail! Irgendwann muss ich mal ein Solaris probe fahren! Die Leitung der vorderen Bremse würde ich persönlich noch innen am Tauchrohr vorbei führen.


----------



## dangerousD (10. Mai 2014)

Die MIL beim Cotic-Treffen zu fahren fände ich super - damit könnte ich gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen 
Geiles Bike, geiler Trail. Sehr, sehr geil


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

nicht heute, aber letztens in den Vogesen:


----------



## frogmatic (22. Mai 2014)

Vielversprechend...!


----------



## iManu (29. Mai 2014)

Kleine Vatertagsrunde mit meinem neuen Roadrat, leider hat das Bild beim Hochladen sehr gelitten.
Das Roardat ist ein unglaublich tolles Stück Metall, macht so unglaublich Spaß das Rad.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2014)

Zeig mal im ganzen, bitte. Lenkerbreite über cc standart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2014)

After race fries


----------



## huxley (10. Juni 2014)

netter po


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2014)

Junger po, falls Du die zwei rechts meinst.


----------



## Centi (10. Juni 2014)

Heute braten in der Mittagssonne!


----------



## Gonzo_MB (11. Juni 2014)

Soul meets BFe...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1642369?in=set


----------



## rayc (11. Juni 2014)

So ist besser.

Schau mal rechts neben dem Bild im Album.
Da gibt es "Einbetten mit BBCode".


----------



## Baelko (13. Juni 2014)

Mit weißen Bremshüllen, auch chic.


----------



## aju (15. Juni 2014)

Heute im Odenwald...


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2014)

Ride local 










Jetzt erstmal pfannkuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (15. Juni 2014)

Gutes Bier, trinke ich zufällig auch gerade. Pfannkuchen mit Essiggurken? Ist das eine lokale/regionale Spezialität (falls ja, von wo)?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2014)

Nö, hab einfach reste verarbeitet. Das sauere passt gut zum lauch/fenchel & curry.


----------



## herrundmeister (16. Juni 2014)

irgendwie ist mein Bild von gestern nicht hier angekommen

Versuch 2:

oberhalb Bernau am Chiemsee


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2014)

Sorry für die schei# Qualität, sind leider nur Screenshots aus nem Video aber vielleicht zeigen sie ja wie viel Spaß ich nach 3 Monaten Australien - Zwangspause hatte


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2014)

Bissl hecklastig sonst top.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2014)

Gestern in Tirol eine kleine Tour...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2014)

War teilweise etwas nett


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2014)

.... und zeitweise auch alpin...


----------



## derAndre (19. Juni 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bissl hecklastig sonst top.


Ich denke das ist Absicht. Da werden die Bodenwellen durchmanualt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. Juni 2014)

@derAndre jap haste recht  Kann man zwar auch springen aber mir macht das mehr Spaß da durch zu manualen 

War heute mal wieder unterwegs:





Bin ich heute das erste mal gesprungen, dummerweise vieeel zu weit, deshalb durfte dann die Durolux mal ihren kompletten Federweg auspacken... Na ja immerhin gestanden


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2014)

The eagle of cotic metal


----------



## nervy1962 (20. Juni 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde mit Pause unter meiner Lieblingskastanie

 

 

 

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Juni 2014)

War mal wieder in Stromberg













Sorry sind wieder mal nur Screenshots... Egal war trotzdem wieder mal cool


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## sebastiano (23. Juni 2014)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Kleine Feierabendrunde mit Pause unter meiner Lieblingskastanie



Schönes Plätzchen, aber Kastanie,... biste sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (23. Juni 2014)

Ähm, meine schon.
 Kann natürlich auch was anderes großes sein. 
 Aber schön isses trotzdem.

 happy trails
 Dirk


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Juni 2014)

Mit der BFe am Altkönig unterwegs. Mettwursts Zurück-Lauf-Technik war echt aufreibend


----------



## Beorn (23. Juni 2014)

Nettes Solo!


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juni 2014)

Dennis, hast Du mit der GravityDropper-Auslösung nach vorne keine Sorgen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit?

BTW: Schönes Video - ich muss am Wochenende auch wieder mal hoch...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Juni 2014)

Hiho. Es hat mir sogar soviel Sorgen gemacht,  dass ich sie beinahe nicht gekauft hätte.  Aber unterm Strich sind alle Variostützen böse.  Mit der Hand hinten auslösen. Weiß nicht.  Zudem habe ich noch Bilder gefunden, auf denen sie direkt unter dem Joch abgebrochen ist. Aber ich habe ja eher eine XC Stellung am Sattel. Hoffe, das entlastet. Irgendwann wird irgendwas passieren.  :\ Am Soul habe ich derzeit eine Procraft. Funzt auch super. Haken bei der. Der Hebel verschmutzt leicht und macht dann Ärger.  Hab ne olle Boxbandage drum gewickelt.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juni 2014)

OK, Danke! Dann werde ich meine auch mal drehen - hinten auslösen ist nur auf Asphalt eine gute Lösung... 

BTW: Wir (meine Frau und ich) haben sie fast alle - Joplin, Command Post, Gravity Dropper mit und ohne Remote und seit neuestem eine MoveLoc. Sind alle lieb...


----------



## accutrax (24. Juni 2014)

fahre meine GD classic auch mit auslöser vorne...seit 5 jahren ohne probleme..
...auf der GD homepage unter FAQ...
"The Gravitydropper Turbo and Classic can be run with the unit facing forward or backward, whichever you prefer"

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

ist derzeit zur Auswahl im Foto des Tages Pool


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2014)

Zufälliges cotic treffen in der pfalz. Die ortskundigen piloten wollten uns noch einen secret spot zeigen...


----------



## frogmatic (28. Juni 2014)

J., A., M., N. und R. (v.l.n.r.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2014)

Das 301 links ist auch von M und S saß drauf. Das nikolai in pink camo habe ich nicht auf's bild bekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2014)

Es gibt sie noch, die fast unberührte wildnis


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Es gibt sie noch, die fast unberührte wildnis



Gut wird's erst, wenn die Brombeeren reif sind. Dann hat man wenigstens was zu naschen, während man sich aus den Dornenranken windet


----------



## Portugiese (29. Juni 2014)

War zwar nicht heute, aber trotzdem mit dem Cotic unterwegs. 
Kurzurlaub Walchensee mit Radtour. 1mal rund um das Estergebirge, 66 km und ca. 900 hm.
Die Übersetzung von 38/28 hat funktioniert. Manchmal hätte ich mir nen 34er Ritzel gewünscht,
ging aber. Definitiv auf dem Wunschzettel ganz oben stehen jetzt TRP Hylex.





Walchensee





Blick zum Karwendel. Wenn Blick da gewesen wäre





1 mal in Action. Schlechte Quali. Leider

Gruß Portugiese


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2014)

Schöne ecke und prima x. Das mit der helmmütze ohne sturzring erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## lenkkopf (4. Juli 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das nikolai in pink camo habe ich nicht auf's bild bekommen.


 
schändlich, a.nienie, schändlich. das nächste mal bitte ein bisschen mehr engagement


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Juli 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mettwursts Zurück-Lauf-Technik war echt aufreibend



Wie meinen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Juli 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Hab ich was verpasst?


Der Tipp Kamera postieren, zurück latschten, vorbei fahren kam von dir. Inzwischen habe ich ein kleines Stativ für das Smartphone und dich quasi kopiert. Leider bin ich ab und an zu kurz gelatscht,  sodass ich zu wenig Anlauf hatte, um richtig Dampf drauf zu kriegen. Naja. Lernt man draus. Nächstes mal eben doch mehr Anlauf. Aber sau anstrengend war es. Ständig die kleinen Laufintervalle....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Juli 2014)

Achsoooo. Ist ja schon ewigst her . Kann mir das Video auf der Arbeit leider nicht angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juli 2014)

Nach 11 Monaten Zwangspause ist mein Handgelenk endlich wieder halbwegs biketauglich. Wollte meinem Vater eigentlich nur gemütlich Zürich zeigen, den Doldertrail konnte ich dann aber trotzdem nicht links liegen lassen.



















Und heute in Braunwald im Glarnerland (CH)


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Juli 2014)

Wer von den Kollegen war denn am WE mit dem Teamnamen "Cotic-A Quick Release Holidays" beim 12h in Schnaittach?
Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz im Herren einzel und fetten Respekt für 34 Runden!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2014)

Endgültiger Belastungstest, Monte Tamaro, Tessin


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Juli 2014)

Hast Du ne Kuhglocke dabei oder wirst Du von Downhillkühen verfolgt?

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2014)

Das ist keine Kuhglocke. Das ist ein Konfliktneutralisator


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Juli 2014)

AHHH SO.
ne im Ernst, nettes Vid, mal ohne selbstverletzendes Airjumpgedöns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2014)

Danke, ich bin wirklich froh überhaupt wieder so fahren zu können.


----------



## derAndre (13. Juli 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Kuhglocke. Das ist ein Konfliktneutralisator


Gibt es bei Euch Bären?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2014)

Nein, aber Wanderer.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2014)

Keinen lauten freilauf?


----------



## derAndre (15. Juli 2014)

Nach längerer Zeit des vollgefederten Fremdgehens war ich jetzt mal wieder mit dem Bfe unterwegs. Ich kann Euch sagen das ist schon ein kleiner Kulturschock. Nach mehreren Wochen mit 180 bzw. 190 mm Federweg am Heck und 2,5er Supertacky Schlappen auf Felgen mit 36mm Maulweite ist das Hardtail schon lustig. So direkt, unmittelbar, man könnte fast sagen streitsüchtig. Dazu einen 2.3 Minion an der Front und einen genobbten Nic am Heck. Herrlich. Ich hab mich fast eingenässt. Zum einen vor Schiss und zum anderen vor Lachen.

So schaut das Baby jetzt aus:



Ich weiß Ihr werdet sagen. Da hat er so viel Zeit investiert um das rote Eloxat zu entfernen und baut er den Vorbau dran. Er war halt da und der andere passt besser an das große Bike. Lustigerweise gefällt er mir ganz gut. Trotzdem wird er über kurz oder lang einem Super/Mega/Wasauchimmer-Force weichen wenn ich einen günstig finde. Der Nic am Heck ist ein Pacestar. Meine Fresse ein Slick hat vermutlich mehr Grip aber was solls, dem Ardent hat es die Karkasse zerfetzt, ich wollte mir selbst ein Bild von dem Reifen machen und ein bisschen Kontrollverlust am Heck hat noch keinem geschadet, hehe.


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Juli 2014)

Einfach nur schön


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2014)

Ardent hatte ich mal kurz am VR... grottig...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juli 2014)

Bin letzten einen ganzen Tag mit 2.25er Ardent v/h im Bikepark gefahren. Ging. Und einer der schnellsten war ich trotzdem Boden war aber auch gut.


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. Juli 2014)

Das BFE macht einfach Spass, gerade wenn man ne zeit lang Fully gefahren ist  ^^
Nach mehreren vollgefederten Touren + einem Samstag in Beerfelden hab ich meines gestern Abend durchs Dorf gescheucht,mit ein paar Treppen und sonstigem was so Spass macht....einfach geil !


----------



## derAndre (16. Juli 2014)

Der Ardent war (natürlich) am Hinterrad. Super Reifen (allerdings in 2.4)! Hat ewig gehalten, rollt gut, guter Seitenhalt, sanfter Kontrollverlust und wiegt nicht viel. Sobald die Nic das zeitliche segnet kommt er wieder drann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (16. Juli 2014)

viele sagen das der Ardent nur in 2.4 taugt, da passt er aber nicht ins Solaris und in die Reba schon gar nicht


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2014)

Je nach Felge! Auf Arch Ex und Flow Ex taugt er auch in 2.25 und 60a, vor allem am HR gegen die Laufrichtung gedreht für maximalen Vortrieb Hält ewig. Auf Crossmax ST ist er dagegen verdammt schmalbrüstig mit den dazugehörigen Nachteilen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juli 2014)

Ich zitier mich da einfach nochmal,


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin letzten einen ganzen Tag mit 2.25er Ardent v/h im Bikepark gefahren. Ging. Und einer der schnellsten war ich trotzdem Boden war aber auch gut.



, und füge hinzu, dass es extrem Bodenabhängig ist. In der Heide hier ist es zB. ein riesen Spaß, da das Rad rollt wie mit Slicks und die Reifen super leicht sind.


----------



## derAndre (16. Juli 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> viele sagen das der Ardent nur in 2.4 taugt, da passt er aber nicht ins Solaris und in die Reba schon gar nicht



ne nur in 2.4 würde ich pauschal nicht sagen. Aber guck mal was ich mit dem Bike anstelle und wie schwer ich bin. Für mich macht ein 2.25er Reifen am Heck des BFe einfach keinen Sinn. Im Vergleich zum Nic hat er jedenfalls Grip deluxe und bisher habe ich nicht feststellen können das der Nic besser rollt. Hab aber auch erst 50-70km bei Nässe mit dem Nic auf der Uhr.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Juli 2014)

Aloha, habe den 2,4er ca. 2.500 km am Hinterrad gefahren. Mir hat nur die Antriebs-Traktion gefehlt, alles andere war ok.


----------



## darkJST (17. Juli 2014)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb gegen die Laufrichtung montieren, wenn man sich mal das Profil genauer anschaut erklärt sich auch warum. Bremsgrip kommt eh fast ausschließlich vom VR...

Bin den ganzen Winter mit halb abgefahrenem Ardent 2.25 gefahren und war immerwieder erstaunt vom Grip. Er starb dann aber aufgrund der Luftdruckoptimierung einen leicht verfrühten Tod.


----------



## derAndre (17. Juli 2014)

Das es mal ein Cotic in den "nur die fettestens Freeride-Bilder"-Thread schafft hätte ich vor einiger Zeit nicht für möglich gehalten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nur-die-fettesten-fr-bilder.428499/page-167#post-12145394

In dem Fall aber verdient. Cooler Shot:


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2014)

Super Das ist doch einer der Teamrider, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2014)

Straße
 Bisschen verfranzt und sauwarm war es auch 110km und ein eher gemütlicher schnitt. Trotzdem anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (23. Juli 2014)

Immer wieder schön im Harz. Wer braucht da schon die Alpen?


----------



## rayc (23. Juli 2014)

Yep, ist eine schöne Abfahrt.
Leider etwas kurz.

ray

P.S.: Alpen sind schöner


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Juli 2014)

Schadet jedenfalls nicht sie vor der Haustür zu haben (die Alpen ).

Am Sonntag geht's in St. Moritz morgens um 04:14 mit der Bahn auf >3000 m mit Frühstücksbuffet und Sonnenaufgangsbiken. Mal sehen was so an Fotos bei rumkommt.


----------



## accutrax (26. Juli 2014)

gestern abend...


----------



## Stelloni (26. Juli 2014)

Grade mit Freundin in Frankreich an der Küste angekommen. Den Hänger Hab ich mal auf dem Campingplatz gelassen (Reisebericht is in Arbeit)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juli 2014)

Ui, das zweite steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juli 2014)

Das wird ja tatsächlich noch knapp beim FdT. Hoffe die Unterstützung aus dem Cotic Forum hab ich sicher


----------



## nervy1962 (29. Juli 2014)

Herbst, all summer gone

 




happy trails
Dirk


----------



## /dev/random (30. Juli 2014)

Jetzt schon den Herbst ausrufen ist etwas voreilig. 

Mangels aktueller Bilder gibt's was aus'm Archiv:




Die dazugehörige Aussicht:


----------



## jjom (10. August 2014)

Trackwalk ?




Fahren: 




(Auch) mit dem alten BFe gehts steil bergab?


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Die ersten zwei sehen aus wie im dschungel


----------



## aju (12. August 2014)

jjom schrieb:


> Trackwalk ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neues Objektiv? Ein Superweitwinkel ist halt schon was feines!

Schöne Fotos von bekannten Locations!

Apropos Fotos...

ich war am Freitag auch in der Gegend:






Fotos: AS


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2014)

Wenn man die stelle nicht kennt sieht es leicht aus.


----------



## Eaven (13. August 2014)

Wenn man Mountainbike fährt und ab und an Fotos macht kann man schon einschätzen wie steil das ist. Oh Gott, oh Gott, ich überlege mir das noch mal mit dem Cotic Treffen. Obwohl ...ihr habt ja versprochen eine entspannte Runde für technisch-normalbegabte-Biker anzubieten.


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2014)

Jetzt schon nach passenden Ausreden suchen ist eine clevere Taktik 

Pfff... Flachlandtiroler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (13. August 2014)

denke da gbts schlimmere ecken.... find das jetz nicht so wild vom bild her. ist doch genug platz ;-)


----------



## aju (13. August 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wenn man Mountainbike fährt und ab und an Fotos macht kann man schon einschätzen wie steil das ist. Oh Gott, oh Gott, ich überlege mir das noch mal mit dem Cotic Treffen. Obwohl ...ihr habt ja versprochen eine entspannte Runde für technisch-normalbegabte-Biker anzubieten.


Die Spielereien am Wegesrand muss man ja nicht fahrenderweise mitnehmen - mal zu Fuß anschauen reicht auch.
Keine Sorge, der Odenwald bietet auch reichlich Flow. Bisher hat es noch jedem bei uns gefallen.

Hier noch eine andere Perspektive von der Stelle:


----------



## Queristmehr (13. August 2014)

geile sache! sieht cool aus. muss ich doch mal in die ecke kommen. hab nur dies jahr kein ausgang mehr...... :-(


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

Bifi-Würstchen als Grenzgänger zwischen Frankreich und Italien in den Westalpen:




Da mein Bifi ein sehr gnädiges Rad ist, wurde das bucklige Schluchten-Sofa und der böse Auf-Eins Plastikhobel als Berggefährten toleriert, solange sie sich brav im Hintergrund hielten 

Das Wetter war leider nicht ganz so gut wie es hätte sein können. An zwei Tagen hat's uns ganz ordentlich gewaschen und in an den restlichen Tagen wanderte öfter mal ein sorgenvoller Blick zu den dunklen Wolken am Himmel. Den Monte Viso haben wir vor lauter Nebel leider auch nicht wirklich gesehen, obwohl wir uns drei Tage lang damit beschäftigt haben, ihn zu umkringeln. Trotzdem hatten wir wohl vergleichsweise noch viel Glück, wenn ich mal mit den Berichten von anderen Leuten vergleiche... und Spaß eh jede Menge 

Einrollen über den Dächern von Aiguilles:






Der erste Tag und der erste Dreitausender... so kann's weitergehen:








Frischer Zucker auf dem Pain de Sucre:






Militärwege und Eselswege in Italien:






Endlich Ausruhen, Frauchen soll auch mal laufen... bis zum nächsten Col






Manchmal ist die Abfahrt auch ein Reinfall, äh eine Wiese (und auf der anderen Seite hätte eigentlich der Monte Viso zu sehen sein sollen, nur fehlen leider die oberen 1,5k Meter):




Schnee haben wir gefunden, und ganz viele Steine:






"Boooh, muss der schon wieder seinen Plastikeimer fotografieren?" 




Hochebenen-Steinkunst am Monte Viso






Trotz Nebel eine wunderbare Traumabfahrt vom Passo Chiffredo





















Bildsequenz Schotterrutschen










Bei Interesse gibt's mehr Bilder von den restlichen Tagen im Ubaye-, Stura- und Mairatal...


----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2014)

Interesse definitiv vorhanden. Tolle Bilder und nett geschrieben.
BIFI for Wurst-Der-Woche


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

Ok, weiter geht's...

Erst mal ein wenig alte Militärruinen gucken im Ubaye. Die Franzosen und Italiener hatten wohl mal eine Zeit lang ganz grauenvolle Angst voreinander, solche Anlagen finden sich beiderseits der Grenze zu Hauf:




Uphill mal anders




und als Belohnung ein wunderschöner Downhill ins Mairatal erst über die Wiese




dann über ein paar blumige Schotterhängchen an einem Bergsee vorbei





















dann durch einen Lärchenwald






der Rückweg ins Ubayetal:




wo ist der Weg? Keine Ahnung, irgendwo da unter dem knietiefen Gras versteckt...




Immer diese blöden fahrbaren Uphills... so wird das nie was mit der Bikebergsteigerkarriere 








Djungleflow und Abgrundflow












Hochebenenflow







Slickrockflow




Ewigkeitsabfahrtsflow









Sturatal-Zwischenabfahrts-Flow



Schon wieder eine alte Militäranlage... wer findet den Bunker? Und immer schön vorsichtig mit dem alten Stacheldraht neben den Wegen...



Gaga-Snapshot: Was macht die denn da? 




Ach ja, die alten Militäranlagen hatten wir schon, oder?




Und das mit dem Flow auch?




Ein wenig Steil zwischendrin bring ein wenig Würze in die Sache







dann kann's auch schon wieder weitergehen mit Flow




Alternativsport




Ein Drama in zwei Akten:
erst teilweise widerlich tiefes Rutschgeröll












dann Flow die Tausendste






Und da wir noch nicht genug davon hatten, gab's am letzten Tag *FLOW *in Fettdruck und ohne Unterbrechung 1100 Höhenmeter bis ins Tal




















Over and Out
Ich beschäftige mich dann wieder ein wenig mit meinen Odenhügel-Depressionen...


----------



## feluxe (15. August 2014)

Haha. Als Hamburger kann Ich über sogenannte "Hügel" Depressionen nur lachen 

schöne Fotos!


----------



## frogmatic (15. August 2014)

Hehe, hat was von spam 

Und ich sitze in Bankfurt währen es draussen schüttet...


----------



## aju (17. August 2014)

...heute morgen hatte es zumindest ausgeschüttet



Trotzdem ist zur Zeit irgendwie kein Sommer. Das Foto gibt die trübe (Herbst-)Stimmung im Wald gut wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2014)

@scylla: Die Flowtrails sehen gut aus


----------



## aju (29. August 2014)

Familienurlaub im Allgäu:

Durch die Felswand über dem BFe-Logo soll es hochgehen. Wir haben Zweifel, ob es mit den Bikes funktioniert. Mal schauen...




In der Wand. Es sieht gut aus...




Geschafft! Gipfelpanorama 1...



und 2...




Kurz unter dem Gipfel...




Verdiente Schlussrast vor der finalen Abfahrt...




Tourdaten:
32 km, 1700 hm, höchster Punkt rund 2250 m


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. August 2014)

Die Tage im Vinschgau 

Immer wieder lustig, was so ein Hardtail für verdutzte Blicke erweckt!


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2014)

Unfahrbar ;-)

Heute asphaltradeln...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. August 2014)

Genau. Kommentar eines Kollegen: "Ein so aufgebautes Hardtail (BFe) habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Queristmehr (1. September 2014)

ha da ist einer am holy hansen. hatten da um pfingsten ein ähnliches erlebnis als einer von uns mim ragley da runter geballert ist..... die blicke waren geil... 
ist das nen hardtail????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (2. September 2014)

Gruß aus dem Urlaub in Dänemark


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2014)

Viel unwetter mitbekommen?


----------



## Eaven (3. September 2014)

Nö, sind eigentlich jeden Tag am Strand, gestern mit immerhin 25 Grad  Die netten Trails am Blabjerg bei Henne Strand an der Nordsee.
https://www.google.de/maps/@55.7472217,8.2416667,13z/data=!5m1!1e4


----------



## Beorn (3. September 2014)

Ich habs Dänemark letztes Jahr auch nicht zugetraut, aber die machen was aus ihren Sandhaufen im Wald!


----------



## Eaven (3. September 2014)

Ich finde es auch immer wieder gut. Ist halt eine gute Kombi, tagsüber Strand und am Nachmittag noch mal 2 Stunden durch den Wald über die Trails heizen. Dann am Abend den Grill anwerfen und das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank ziehen. Super Urlaub.


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2014)

Merke ich mal vor. Dies jahr hat es nicht geklappt.


----------



## Eaven (3. September 2014)

Hier zwei Anbieter für Ferienhäuser aus der Region:
http://www.schultz-houstrup.dk
http://www.hennestrand.de


----------



## infectious (3. September 2014)

Neulich in Ischgl hinter dem BFe hergehetzt


----------



## Tom:-) (4. September 2014)

letzte woche in südtirol mit dem cotic unterwegs ... leider kein bild.

hab mein solaris auf einer glatten wurzel kurz abgelegt und ein paar lackschäden mitgenommen. @Carsten: habt ihr kleine Lackdosen zum nachpinseln - oder kannst du mir den RAL Ton des Cyanblau nennen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. September 2014)

Das ist leider ein Pantonelack, aber RAL 5012 "Lichtblau" passt ganz gut, damit habe ich mein BFe geflicktGroßzügig auftragen und mit einer Filzscheibe nachpolieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (4. September 2014)

merci!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. September 2014)

War seit letztem Montag mit dem Cotic unterwegs, und zwar mit dem Roadrat:

Von zuhause (bei Darmstadt) nach Norddeich an die Nordsee 









In der Nähe von der Loreley





Anschließend wunderschöne stillgelegte Atomkraftwerke und bestes Wetter im Ruhrgebiet...





Wurde dann doch etwas besser 





Nach 618 Kilometern am Ziel, an der Nordsee 

Wir sind im Ruhrgebiet Richtung Norden aufgebrochen und dann am Emskanal entlangefahren. Hab mein Roadrat dafür auf 1x7 umgerüstet mit Schaltwerk und Schalthebel von vor dem Internet Zeitalter, mit Daumenschalter  Hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert, ich hatte is auf das dauernd abgehende Lenkerband keinen einzigen Defekt, nicht mal nen Platten 
Nur der Rahmen fährt sich dann doch schon arg schwammig wenns mal bergab schneller wird und man hinten Gepäck drauf hat.
Hab eigentlich ganz gut gepackt, das Rad hat inkl. Gepäck rund 23kg gewogen.


----------



## /dev/random (4. September 2014)

Heute abend im Nordschwarzwald -- ein paar Verrückte treffen sich zum Fahrradfahren


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2014)

Frankensteinmtb : lowridee vorne und die karre rollt wie auf schienen - echt wahr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2014)

@Bloemfontein war heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs:
























Aber irgendwie ging`s ihm nicht so gut




Ich hatte nur die passende Klamotte:


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Heute den kollegen bei seiner testfahrt begleitet. Keine actionbilder, wir haben nicht lang gefackelt und gas gegeben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. September 2014)

Dat Pyga kenn ich aber noch nicht...


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Carsten kennt zumindest den rahmen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Ach und wir sind uns beide einig, das die revelation schlecht gedämpft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (7. September 2014)

Ach, ich habe euch heute auf der Autobahn im BMW mit den beiden Rädern hinten dran gesehen . Da dachte ich noch "Oha, ein Cotic und ein Pyga, das sieht man auch nicht alle Tage".


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. September 2014)

Kennt er nicht Ich aber
Und ja, die Revelation ist halt eine Gabel mit Racegabelgenen, grade mit MC.


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Hab gerade geguckt was eine pike 29 kostet... ca 600 euro ist wohl drin für eine solo air... hab ich einen goldesel?


----------



## frogmatic (7. September 2014)

Goldesel?
Wollte ich auch schon immer 

Testfahrt in der Pfalz - sehr vernünftig


----------



## Regis (10. September 2014)

Eine pike 29 140mm für 540 EUR gefunden... Bei rcz bikeshop.


----------



## radzwei (14. September 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Familienurlaub im Allgäu:
> 
> Durch die Felswand über dem BFe-Logo soll es hochgehen. Wir haben Zweifel, ob es mit den Bikes funktioniert. Mal schauen...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (14. September 2014)

Hallo aju;

Familienurlaub im Allgäu um diese Zeit. Da wimmelt es um diese Zeit nur so von Touristen, die gerne wandern. Deine Tour sieht nach einer Erst-Beradelung des G....aus. Liege ich da richtig? Wenn dem so ist, dann war das schon ein ganzes Stück Arbeit und die Abfahrt hatte sicherlich wenig flow. Auf dem G... war ich vor über 30 Jahren das letzte Mal, da ging es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, recht steil auf erdigen Grashängen runter. 

Es gibt im Tannheimer Tal zwar schon ein paar nette Trails, aber die fahre ich meist nach 16:00, wenn der Ansturm der Seilbahntouristen vorbei ist. 

Grüße

Horst


----------



## aju (14. September 2014)

Mit dem Berg liegts Du richtig, eine Erst-Beradelung war es aber definitiv nicht

Für geübter Stolperbiker ist die Abfahrt kein Problem; es gibt allerdings in der Gegend schönere Abfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. September 2014)

Fleißige Hände von den Gravity Pilots haben heute zwischen Großem Feldberg und Fuchstanz an der legalen 500 m Flowtrail Teststrecke gegraben. Da den Herren meine Bifi auffiel, habe ich mich einmal mehr als Multiplikator betätigt und drei Herren mal Platz nehmen lassen. Vielleicht gibt es bald den einen oder anderen Neukunden bei eaven. So wie sich die Dinge hier plötzlich entwickeln,  müsst ihr sicher bald mal den Taunus besuchen.


----------



## Elbambell (16. September 2014)

Spruch des Tages (von meinem Oberarzt):

"Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen!"

In diesem Sinne


----------



## frogmatic (16. September 2014)

Ein verrücktes Eichhörnchen...?


----------



## Baelko (16. September 2014)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages (von meinem Oberarzt):
> 
> "Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen


.....LOL...Recht hat er


----------



## radzwei (16. September 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Mit dem Berg liegts Du richtig, eine Erst-Beradelung war es aber definitiv nicht
> 
> Für geübter Stolperbiker ist die Abfahrt kein Problem; es gibt allerdings in der Gegend schönere Abfahrten.



War sicherlich ganz schön anstrengend und ein gutes Stück Arbeit (rauf und runter). 
Ein Massenansturm auf diesen Berg mit dem Rad müssen die Wanderer jedenfalls nicht befürchten, da anstrengend und nicht für Jedermann machbar.

Grüße

Horst


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2014)

somewhere in asia... darum nicht am treffen dabei...


----------



## mueslimann (19. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> somewhere in asia... darum nicht am treffen dabei...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322950 Anhang anzeigen 322951 Anhang anzeigen 322952 Anhang anzeigen 322953



Mehr Infos bitte , sieht cool aus.


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2014)

Poste das stellvertretend. Die bilder sind aus kirgistan. Doppelkarkasse ist pflicht da teilweise übel dornig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2014)

Bilder aus dem Nordschwarzwald von der heutigen Tour:


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2014)

Schöne ecke, scheint es


----------



## aju (25. September 2014)

Herbstanfang in der Pfalz:


----------



## derAndre (25. September 2014)

Die Gabel sackt aber auch ganz weg was?


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2014)

Stoppie


----------



## derAndre (26. September 2014)

Schon klar. Aber schnell warst Du vorher nicht oder? Ich suche den Spagat zwischen gerade beim stolpern nicht zu krass weg sacken und beim ballern flüffig bleiben. Bei der Stahllyrik klappt das eigentlich ganz gut. Meine Luftdurolux ist das schon ein wenig schwieriger. Entweder fluffig und sacken oder etwas unsensibel und nicht wegsacken. Da hilft auch die Lowspeed Druckstufe leider nicht komplett. Sie bringt schon einen Unterschied aber nur mit etwas verändertem Luftdruck lässt es sich das durchsacken im steilen Gelände verhindern.


----------



## frogmatic (26. September 2014)

Luft ist halt kein Stahl...
@a.nienie != @aju !


----------



## aju (26. September 2014)

Was habt ihr nur immer mit dem Wegsacken? Nach meiner Erfahrung fährt sich gerade auch beim Stolpern im steilen Gelände eine weichere (= tiefer eintauchende) Gabel angenehmer als eine harte.

Die Gabel auf dem Foto ist eine Sektor Solo Air. Die funktioniert super und federt auch schön fluffig. Eine Sektor mit Stahlfeder habe ich auch. Im Federverhalten ist da für mich kein wirklicher Unterschied zur Solo Air feststellbar. Unabhängig vom Federmedium kommt bei der Sektor beim Ballern halt die Dämpfung etwas an ihre Grenzen - insbesondere ein wenig mehr Gegendruck aus der Druckstufe wäre da schon schön.

Alles kann halt nie haben. Aber 300 Euro und 1750g sind sehr überzeugende Argumente - und die schlanke Sektor passt auch optisch super zu den dünnen Rohren vom BFe.


----------



## 18hls86 (26. September 2014)

Cooles Statement. 

Ich denke, daß man das Foto oder auch den Augenblick genießen sollte. Anstatt den schönen Anblick im Detail kaputt zu diskutieren. 

Sorry, aber mir gefällt das Foto und natürlich der Augenblick der gelungenen Aufnahme! Der Helm allerdings nicht. 

Wahrscheinlich schon verheiratet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (26. September 2014)

@aju OK, mir gefällt es gar nicht wenn die Gabel gerade in steilem verblockten Gelände die meiste Zeit tief unten im Federweg steht. Da kommen Überschlagsgefühle in mir hoch. Wenn das für Dich passt super. Vermutlich bist Du einfach sicherer unterwegs als ich. Der Preis für die Gabel ist super. Bei meinem Gewicht kommt die leider nicht in Frage. Ich brauche die steifen Rohre einer Lyrik oder Duolux, sonst habe ich das Gefühl eine Servolenkung mit Zeitverzögerung zu haben. Die Dämpfung meiner Lyrik ist schon ziemlich geil, dafür ist sie leider relativ schwer.

Ein Kumpel hat sich seine Gabel genau darauf trimmen lassen fluffig zu bleiben ohne all zu sehr weg zu sacken.



Das klappt sehr gut. Er war hier zwar dynamisch unterwegs aber die komplette Last liegt hier in diesem Moment auf der Gabel. Trotzdem steht sie ziemlich hoch im Federweg. Es kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht rüber. Das Gelände ist sacksteil. Stehen war dort schon recht schwierig. Er setzt um den Baumherum das Hinterrad um.

@18hls86 ich wollte wahrlich nichts kaputt diskutieren und hab gegen das Foto nichts gesagt. Das Bild ist super und transporiert schön die Stimmung und vermutlich den Charater des Trails. Genauso fahre ich auch sehr gerne. Deswegen meine Rückfrage nach dem was mir aufgefallen ist, was mich stören würde. Deine Anspielung auf den Helm wiederum verstehe ich nicht. Soll er da mit nem Fullface runter fahren? Die haben auf solchen Naturtrails aus meiner Sicht nichts zu suchen. Das verschreckt nur Wanderer und sorgt für mehr Vorurteile.

Bis später
der André


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2014)

Fahre auch eher eine straffe gabel...

Die sektor tk solo air gibt's aktuell zum schnapper bei bmo...

Aber solange meine lyrik nur knackt...


----------



## 18hls86 (26. September 2014)

@Der André ... war auch nur meine Meinung dazu. Mir ist das manchmal zu kopflastig und analytisch. Aber bitte nicht überbewerten! 
Und da wären wir auch schon beim Helm. Der Fullface wäre ja noch schlimmer. Ich meinte eigentlich, ohne Helm wäre das Foto noch schöner anzusehen. 
Ich weiß, ist politisch unkorrekt und gesundheitlich leichtsinnig. 
Aber bei einem Foto geht's ja vor allem um Ästhetik. Ist natürlich auch wieder Geschmacksache.

Schöne Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## scylla (28. September 2014)

Mein Beitrag zur Helm- und Gabel-Diskussion:


----------



## Jaypeare (28. September 2014)

Das Stahlross wurde mal wieder in der Fränkischen ausgeführt.








Die Bikesammlung nimmt mittlerweile beängstigende Ausmaße an, aber das Soul bleibt weit vorne in der Favoritenliste.


----------



## aju (30. September 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Herbstanfang in der Pfalz:


bewegte Bilder zum Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. September 2014)

sauber gefahren, macht spass zuzusehen.


----------



## rayc (30. September 2014)

yep, da kann man nur zustimmen.

Was die Piratenflagge bedeutet, habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## ultraschwer (30. September 2014)

wer so fährt kann eigentlich auf die Lenkung verzichten.


----------



## Beorn (30. September 2014)

Ich will auch so locker so was fahren können!


----------



## 18hls86 (30. September 2014)

Ich denke ohne Piratenmentalität könnte man so nicht fahren.  
 »Captain« Jack Sparrow on the Bike läßt grüßen! 
Sehr schönes Video, aber leider etwas kurz.  
Ride and Smile ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Engadin

Piz Nair, früher Vogel





Piz Nair, Reif















Val Roseg


----------



## Queristmehr (1. Oktober 2014)

geile bilder! leider komm ich nicht zum knipsen...... :-(


----------



## shibby68 (1. Oktober 2014)

schön bilder und klasse dass das solaris mal bisschen deftiger bewegt wird.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> geile bilder! leider komm ich nicht zum knipsen...... :-(



Merci, manchmal denk auch ich bin bescheuert immer die dicke Cam und noch ein Stativ mitzuschleppen, aber lohnt sich meist doch!



shibby68 schrieb:


> schön bilder und klasse dass das solaris mal bisschen deftiger bewegt wird.



Danke. Muss dich aber leider enttäuschen. Das ist ein BFe


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Starke Bilder 



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Merci, manchmal denk auch ich bin bescheuert immer die dicke Cam und noch ein Stativ mitzuschleppen, aber lohnt sich meist doch!



jetzt sag bloß, dass das alles Selbstauslöser-Fotos sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Starke Bilder
> 
> jetzt sag bloß, dass das alles Selbstauslöser-Fotos sind?



Danke! Nur die letzten 3 (programmierbarer Funkauslöser).


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> (programmierbarer Funkauslöser).



Respekt. Mir wäre das zu viel Gefuddel, ich nehm mir lieber einen Fotografen mit 

Haute-Savoie Posing:




Haute-Savoie Nebel-Aussicht gucken:




unter dem Nebel:




Haute-Savoie Runterrutschen:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## frogmatic (1. Oktober 2014)

Poppig, meine Liebe


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Das nennt sich heutzutage "Enduro"


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht rot-grün-blind. Ich kann die "popigen" Farben sehen.
Sogar Live. 
Für Bilder ist es gut, fällt halt gut auf.


----------



## ultraschwer (2. Oktober 2014)

ist das ein solaris?


----------



## Baelko (2. Oktober 2014)

Scylla fährt ein Rocket.


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2014)

mehr Bilder mit Rakete, und sogar zur Abwechslung mal mit blauem Himmel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (2. Oktober 2014)

Rockt!


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2014)

Rollt!


----------



## Stelloni (3. Oktober 2014)

In le Treport 4 wochen mit dem Rad unterwegs! Es war so gut und das Cotic hat den Hänger ohne Probleme gezogen.


----------



## shibby68 (3. Oktober 2014)

huii sehr schön. gibts davon einen reisebericht?


----------



## Stelloni (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja is aber noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Stelloni (3. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frankreich-belgien-holland.714791/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2014)

Noch etwas Nachschlag von den Alpen...


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Oktober 2014)

hier mal der krasse gegensatz. letzten sonntag in heroldsberg. den laden fand ich witzig.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2014)

Krasser Gegensatz? 29 zu 25, oder was?


----------



## faulwurf (11. Oktober 2014)

mein BFe is n bisschen rumgekommen diesen Sommer 

Finale 





Livigno





Vinschgau





Gardasee gibts keine gscheiten Bilder, scheiss Wetter und Trails finde ich persönlich auch nicht wirklich schön

grüße


----------



## /dev/random (12. Oktober 2014)

Blick von der Kalmit in die Rheinebene. Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts.




Auch am Nachmittag hingen die Wolken ziemlich tief...




Ich war nicht alleine unterwegs; meine zwei Begleiter fahren zusammen mehr als viermal soviel Federweg durch die Gegend wie ich


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich war nicht alleine unterwegs; meine zwei Begleiter fahren zusammen mehr als viermal soviel Federweg durch die Gegend wie ich



Geht mir auch immer so. Trotzdem werde ich meist vorgeschickt.


----------



## iManu (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute mit meinem Cotic unterwegs und habe die GPS App "Scout Oudoor-Navigation" ausprobiert. Das Programm hat mich echt positiv überrascht, für knappe 2€ bekommt man eine genaue Outdoor Navigation, die man auch als Tacho nutzen kann, ein weiteres schönes Feature ist, dass man sich das Höhenprofil und die aktuell absolvierte Strecke anzeigen lassen kann, so weiß man welche Up- oder Downhills einen erwarten.

Ich war im Teutoburger Wald und dem Eggegebirge unterwegs, bin im Silberbachtal, an den Externsteinen und dem Barnacken gewesen.

Der Gerät:




Aussicht vom Aussichtsturm in Velmerstot, Richtung Bielefeld:




Die Externsteine:




Und ein Spielzeug, welches im Wald stand:


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2014)

Racen und zugucken


----------



## aju (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2014)

fährst du noch oder stehst du schon? 

Eigentlich wollte ich so kaltweißes Zeugs dies Jahr nicht so früh schon sehen... aber trotzdem ein schönes Bild


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wieder mal sehr schön anzusehen!  Klasse Pic! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Baelko (26. Oktober 2014)

@Andie....wo ist das denn.....eine Betonbahn. Es gibt ja nicht mehr so viele Bahnen in D-land die noch funktionieren.....leider....wie auch immer als Crossstrecke umgewandelt scheint die ja noch genutzt zu werden.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist das rudi & willi altig radstadion mannheim.
http://www.rrc-endspurt.de/

Wird wohl noch genutzt, aber meine da geht leider nicht mehr so viel wie früher...
Muß mal gucken, ob ich nächste saison da mal auf die bahn kann...

Auf jeden fall eine gute cx veranstaltung. Der kurs ist super, viele kurven, viele antritte und technisch auch anspruchsvoll.

Wir haben uns auch die profirennen angesehen: da geht was!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2014)

Die ersten drei der elite...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Seele auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2014)

Wo ging es runter?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Oktober 2014)

Kennst du dich aus bei uns im Taunus?  Heute war es nicht wild. Direkt hinten raus zum Windeck und nach dem sogenannten Flowtrail geschaut.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2014)

War ein paarmal in der ecke unterwegs... den flowtrail habe ich noch nicht gesehen... nur davon gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist zur Zeit alles sehr nass. Auch auf dem Testtrail. Zehn cm tiefe Reifenspuren und für das Hardtail schon viele längs verlaufende Wurzeln. Zurück fahr ich eigentlich immer nochmal Limes oder Marmorstein. Weilquelle oder am Altkönig sind halt im Moment viele schmierige Steine.


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2014)

Es ist mal wieder ein Foto im Pool zum FdT gelandet:




Auch wenn ich persönlich finde, dass ein paar andere unserer Kanaren-Fotos es eher verdient hätten, würde mich trotzdem über ein paar "Likes" für das Bild freuen


----------



## aju (1. November 2014)

aju schrieb:


>


Hier das Video zum Foto:


----------



## derAndre (1. November 2014)

Wahnsinns Vater-Sohn Tour! Großartig! Wenn ich sowas mal mit meinem Sohn machen kann, hab ich alles erlebt was ein Mann so erleben muss!


----------



## scylla (1. November 2014)

super Tour 
Du scheinst als Vater alles richtig gemacht zu haben


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2014)

Irgendwie haben wir es in die erste reihe geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. November 2014)

Mit der BFe am Viktoriatrail.


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2014)

Lorsch city cross 2014
Jedermann rennen... 9. oder 10. von paarundzwanzig...

Bild von come-to-web


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2014)

Cooles Bild


----------



## scylla (17. November 2014)

das Preisschildchen vom Handschuh bitte noch abschneiden 

der Rest:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. November 2014)

Leider nicht so actionhaltig, aber schön wars 
Der goldene Herbst in Süddeutschland:


----------



## /dev/random (19. November 2014)

Schon etwas her...


----------



## scylla (29. November 2014)

Ein farbloses Bifi steht momentan im FdT Pool zur Wahl:





warum farblos? -> erstens ist es schon etwas her und daher die Erinnerung schon etwas blass, aber vor allem ist es für die Schwarz-Weiß Fotochallenge farblos geworden.

Ich würde mich über ein paar Likes freuen (und das farblose Bifi, das im richtigen Leben eher violett ist, auch )


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Likes.
Und das letzte Schwarz-Weiß Foto aus der Serie bekommt gleich nochmal eine Chance 
Vielleicht mögt ihr ja auch Cotic Fahrer hinter der Kamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. November 2014)

Raus aus dem scheiss Nebel!

Gestern am creux du van im Jura


----------



## rayc (30. November 2014)

Wow, blauer Himmel!


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Raus aus dem scheiss Nebel!



will auch raus!
Leider reichen unsere Hügelchen gerade mal dafür, um noch tiefer *rein* zu fahren in den scheiß Nebel


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. November 2014)

Ja, kurz bevor man raus kommt ist er am dichtesten. Und wenn man wieder in ihn eintaucht wird es auf einen Schlag locker 5 Grad kälter, nass, dunkel, und kalt. Dort ist es übrigens den ganzen Winter so. Von November bis März Nebel. Nur Nebel.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ja, kurz bevor man raus kommt ist er am dichtesten.



... und genau an dieser Stelle bemerke ich leider meistens, dass der Hügel schon zu Ende ist 

Mach dir nix draus, auch im Flachland gibt's diesen November Nebel, nichts als Nebel


----------



## radzwei (30. November 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 339856


scylla schrieb:


> ... und genau an dieser Stelle bemerke ich leider meistens, dass der Hügel schon zu Ende ist
> 
> Mach dir nix draus, auch im Flachland gibt's diesen November Nebel, nichts als Nebel



Ueber der Suppe ....1.Advent


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, auch im Flachland gibt's diesen November Nebel, nichts als Nebel



Ich wohne zum Glück nicht dort. In Zürich ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

Das mit der Suppe ist echt übel dieses Jahr. Auf unser nächstgelegenen Tour gibt es seit Wochen nichts anderes mehr. Da tropft es einem dann schon vom Helm. Besonders schön wird noch der Eisnebel....knappe Minusgrade gab es jedenfalls bereits.


----------



## derAndre (1. Dezember 2014)

Zu dem neuen Batch würde eine schwarze Gabel mit weißen Aufklebern besser passen, finde ich. Vielleicht sollten wir tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (1. Dezember 2014)

Ne weiße Lyrik steht jedem BFe gut:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Dezember 2014)

Einem Cotic steht eine weiße Gabel generell gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2014)

Andre hat schon recht


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Zu dem neuen Batch würde eine schwarze Gabel mit weißen Aufklebern besser passen, finde ich. Vielleicht sollten wir tauschen



Rahmen oder Gabel?


----------



## derAndre (1. Dezember 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Rahmen oder Gabel?


Beides


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

Nix da  Die Weißdosis ist jetzt sowieso erhöht und euch garantiert zu viel  Gibt der Wurst aber irgendwie ein Bisschen mehr Charakter, auch wenn's natürlich noch mehr Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Nix da  Die Weißdosis ist jetzt sowieso erhöht und euch garantiert zu viel  Gibt der Wurst aber irgendwie ein Bisschen mehr Charakter, auch wenn's natürlich noch mehr Geschmackssache ist.



Weißwurst?

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## loui-w (1. Dezember 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Weißwurst?



mit Grünschimmel


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Dezember 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Weißwurst?
> 
> *duck-und-weg*



Weißwurst mit Grünschimmel!

Edit: Mist, @loui-w war schneller!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Weiss kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Hatte mal ein schwarzes Bike mit weissen Decals, weissen Pedalen, weisser Gabel, weissem Sattel, weissen Griffen und weissen Bremsen. Bei weissen Parts bekomme ich mittlerweile Brechreiz. Bin aber auch weg von schwarzen Rahmen. Mir kommen nur noch schwarze oder rohe Parts ans Bike. Aber never ever mehr weisse. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## rayc (2. Dezember 2014)

Rot eloxiert ist keine gute Idee -> daraus wird rosa


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Rot eloxiert ist keine gute Idee -> daraus wird rosa



Echt? Hab seit 3 Jahren nen roten RaceFace Lenker am BFe, der ist noch genauso rot wie immer. Das Hope Innenlager ebenso.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2014)

an meine Bikes kommt immer die Farbe, die bei gleicher Funktion günstiger ist, und/oder verfügbar 

Meine roten Bremsgriffe und Naben von Hope haben mittlerweile einen argen Stich ins Rosa. Die ex-roten Sapim Nippel an Rays Laufrad sind sogar schon schweinchenhellrosa. Bei der roten CK Nabe fängt's auch schon an. Bei rot kommt's arg auf die verwendeten Farbpartikel an. Bei manchen älteren (ehemals) roten Autos kann man das auch beobachten, das sieht teilweise schlimm aus. Wahrscheinlich sind die Farbpartikel von RaceFace lichtechter (und das Innenlager bekommt wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so oft knalle Sonne, weil's an einem eher "versteckten" Platz ist).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Gut, muss auch dazu sagen, dass mein BFE von den letzten 3 Jahren auch mindestens 2.595689 im Keller verbrachte. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Rot eloxiert ist keine gute Idee -> daraus wird rosa



Ich habe einen sehr starken Hang zu Rot Eloxierten Teilen an allen Rädern.
Egal von welchem Hersteller...die Wandlung von Rot in Rosa hatte ich erst einmal.
Wichtig beim Eloxieren ist auch die Endbehandlung. 
Die Teile sollten bei ca 90 C° in destilliertes Wasser getaucht werden (Heißwasserverdichtung).
Das ganze ist sehr wichtig für ein anständiges und dauerhaftes Ergebnis beim Eloxieren.
Nicht alle Betriebe die Eloxieren machen sich diese Arbeit.
Bei den Eloxalbuden gibts große Unterschiede.


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Teile von Tune, DT-Swiss, Novatec, ... in rot eloxiert.
Ich kann kein Unterschied sehen, es passiert bei allen Teilen, egal von welchem Hersteller.
Der Effekt ist auch bei anderen Elox-Farben (z.B. Hope Grün) da, aber nicht so auffällig.
Das geht natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen, sondern dauert eine gewisse Zeit.

Langsam wird es zu OT.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich habe Teile von Tune, DT-Swiss, Novatec, ... in rot eloxiert.
> Ich kann kein Unterschied sehen, es passiert bei allen Teilen, egal von welchem Hersteller.
> Der Effekt ist auch bei anderen Elox-Farben (z.B. Hope Grün) da, aber nicht so auffällig.
> Das geht natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen, sondern dauert eine gewisse Zeit.
> ...



Habe auch etliche Eloxalteile der unterschiedlichsten Hersteller.Und das seit 2007.Bis auf eine Ausnahme (Spank) ist alles "Farbstabil".
Also kann man schon von einer Langzeiterfahrung sprechen.

Aber ist OT.Stimmt.


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2014)

Tja, und wenn man nicht aufpasst, dann schaut das irgendwann so aus



kein bisschen Farbe mehr übrig 

Sorry für die Unterbrechung des Texts


----------



## Sleyvas (7. Dezember 2014)

Jede Ausfahrt treibt mir das blöde Grinsen wieder stärker ins Gesicht. Heute war Spieltag, es läuft besser als mit dem Fully und Umsetzversuche werden nun wieder in Angriff genommen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein Hardteil ist auch perfekt um Umsetzen. Kein schwammiges Gefühl vom federnden Hinterbau. Ich mag die direkte Rückmeldung grad wenn's technisch schwieriger wird und es steigt auch schneller, weil man's nicht erst aus dem SAG heben muss.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Dezember 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ein Hardteil ist auch perfekt um Umsetzen. Kein schwammiges Gefühl vom federnden Hinterbau. Ich mag die direkte Rückmeldung grad wenn's technisch schwieriger wird und es steigt auch schneller, weil man's nicht erst aus dem SAG heben muss.



Ich kenne nur Fully, bin aber schon überrascht, wie _viel _leichter und direkter es geht. Auch das Absetzen erscheint mir stabiler und nicht so wabbelig, da ging mir mit den Fully-Umsetzversuchen auch immer mal wieder das Gleichgewicht flöten. So übt man das doch zukünftig gleich viel lieber 
An das generelle Holpern hinten muss ich mich natürlich noch gewöhnen, finde es aber keineswegs unangenehm. Und der fette HR II 2.4 dämpft - wie ich finde - mit dem hohen Volumen schon ziemlich ordentlich.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Dezember 2014)

Fährst du den Hinterreifen mit einfacher oder doppelter Karkasse? Ich hatte anfangs den Minion Front mit doppelter Karkasse in der Annahme ihn mit weniger Druck fahren zu können. Bin dann dieses Jahr zum Onza Ibex 2.4 mit einfacher Karkasse gewechselt und war überrascht wieviel besser er dämpft im Vergleich zum doch sehr steifen Downhillreifen. Durch das grosse Volumen muss ich ihn auch nicht mit übermässig viel Druck fahren und Snakebites halten sich selbst hier in den Alpen stark in Grenzen. Fahre ihn mit knapp unter 2 bar. Das passt perfekt.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Dezember 2014)

Das ist die Faltversion mit der einfachen Karkasse und EXO. Drucktechnisch waren da jetzt vermutlich um die 1,5bar mit Latexschlauch drauf. Ob das in steinigerem Gelände noch passt, muss ich herausfinden. Aber selbst wenn ich in der "Druckfindungsphase" ein paar Durchschläge kassiere und etwas erhöhen müsste, dürfte noch genug Komfort übrig bleiben.


----------



## loui-w (8. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Drucktechnisch waren da jetzt vermutlich um die 1,5bar mit Latexschlauch drauf.



Es waren nur 1,1 - 1,2 bar


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Dezember 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Es waren nur 1,1 - 1,2 bar



Hast du grad nochmal nachgemessen? Das ist natürlich schon grenzwertig (und er hat Luft verloren, der war doch ursprünglich auf 1,4-1,5 bar aufgepumpt?)...Aber dann sollte ca. 1,5 ja passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe am Samstag morgen gemessen. Da waren es v/h knapp 0,8/1,2bar.
Und weil das hier eine Galerie ist:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Dezember 2014)

loui-w schrieb:


> Da waren es v/h knapp 0,8/1,2bar.



Und das war beabsichtigt? Da könnte ich aber saubere Lines fahren wie ich will und hätte ständig Durchschläge und bei schnelleren Kurvenfahrten wäre das bestimmt ganz und gar nicht angenehm mit 0,8 bar am Vorderrad.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Dezember 2014)

Vorn mit dem dicken Drahtbaron drauf schlug bisher nie was durch, da sind die 0,8 bar durchaus gewollt. Allerdings fahre ich auch nicht allzu aggressiv und schnell bzw. bin nicht unbedingt die Schwerste. Auf unsere ruppigsten Trails in der Gegend konnte ich das Würstchen bislang nicht ausführen. Da dürften die 1,2 hinten knapp werden, muss ich aber ausprobieren.

Edit: Irgendwie fehlt hier ein allgemeiner Cotic-Laberthread!


----------



## darkJST (8. Dezember 2014)

Hat zwar leider überhaupt nix mit Cotic zu tun da (noch) keins bei uns mitfährt...aber nen Kumpel von mir fährt ähnlich niedrige Drücke bei (glaub ich) 56 kg und 1ply Reifen. Bei mir machts auf heftigen Abfahrten mit Baron 2.5 auf Flow Ex und 1,5 bar schon klonk^^


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2014)

Dem baron sagt man nach bei niedrigen drücken gerne mal auf der felge zu verrutschen.
Fahre den vorne aber auch gerne "platt".
Aktuell hinten mit larssen tt 2ply, der gut "bounced" aber mehr luft braucht als man meinen sollte. Volumen könnte etwas mehr sein...


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Dezember 2014)

Noch abseits von Glibber und Schlamm beim Weihnachtsmannride. Man stelle sich 15 kostümierte Irre vor, die durch denn Schlamm düsen und am Ende mit zerrissenen Hosen und eingewutzt den Weihnachtsmarkt stürmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. Dezember 2014)

mir gefällts


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Dezember 2014)

Schlammschlacht auch hier ....14 people am Start.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich war zwar nur allein unterwegs, ein bisschen dreckig war es aber auch  Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat, machen Motoslides echt Laune


----------



## Eaven (22. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Noch abseits von Glibber und Schlamm beim Weihnachtsmannride. Man stelle sich 15 kostümierte Irre vor, die durch denn Schlamm düsen und am Ende mit zerrissenen Hosen und eingewutzt den Weihnachtsmarkt stürmen


.......klasse Bild, der Camelback gefällt


----------



## Sleyvas (22. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> .......klasse Bild, der Camelback gefällt


Ist die Evoc Special X-Mas Edition designed by @loui-w 
Bin bei der ersten Anprobe fast vor Lachen zusammengebrochen  Lametta am BFe hätte noch gefehlt...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ist die Evoc Special X-Mas Edition designed by @loui-w
> Bin bei der ersten Anprobe fast vor Lachen zusammengebrochen  Lametta am BFe hätte noch gefehlt...


ist zwar kein Lametta und nur ein profanes Canyon aber ein Kumpel hat sich auf unserer gestrigen Tour eine Leuchtgirlande ans bike montiert..


----------



## xerto (23. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Noch abseits von Glibber und Schlamm beim Weihnachtsmannride. Man stelle sich 15 kostümierte Irre vor, die durch denn Schlamm düsen und am Ende mit zerrissenen Hosen und eingewutzt den Weihnachtsmarkt stürmen




gratuliere zum bild des tages

die weihnachtsfrau hat gewonnen.


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> gratuliere zum bild des tages
> 
> die weihnachtsfrau hat gewonnen.



Dankööö  Damit hätte ich bei dem qualitativ miesen Bild und dem mäßig in Szene gesetzten Motiv ja echt nicht gerechnet!


----------



## /dev/random (28. Dezember 2014)

Von heute.


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Dezember 2014)

Da hab ich auch noch was im Angebot. Es hat gestern und heute seinen ersten Schnee gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2014)

Schnee is geil


----------



## -PACE- (31. Dezember 2014)

die letzte Tour





für dieses Jahr..


----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen auch einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2015)

Der Frühling ist da  - zwei Solarien auf Tour:



 

Nach einem Tag Dauerregen waren die 30cm Schnee wieder weg... und mit Sonne war es ein toller Ausritt!

Frohes Neues übrigens noch an alle!


----------



## Eaven (5. Januar 2015)

Welche Vorbaulänge ist das an dem Duckegg Solarium?


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2015)

50mm 

Warum?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2015)

Bei wind & wetter. Ok, der wind war teilweise nervig...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Januar 2015)

War ein kurzer Frühling gestern. Heute ist schon wieder Winter.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2015)

felgen im schnee ergibt einen witzigen effekt. die pike sieht im bfe echt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> felgen im schnee ergibt einen witzigen effekt. die pike sieht im bfe echt gut aus.


Ist aber eine 140er Revelation


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2015)

Mist ;-)


----------



## aju (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2015)

Große Jungs spielen gerne im Dreck.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit, hier mal der Mülleimer... hatte heute Morgen schon Matsch fun!


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

Am WE mit meinem Neuen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2015)

Schöner Timberjack! Das ist also also das angekündigte Fat-Tire-Projekt. Sieht ganz schön schwer aus, aber im Verhältnis zu den Reifendimensionen scheint der Radstand noch angenehm kurz.
Ich hoffe, du hast das daran angelehnte Fahrrad bei der Weiterfahrt nicht plattgewalzt


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Januar 2015)

Die Kurbel gefällt ... an die Laufräder werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. 
Aber was soll's, ist ja nicht meins.
Dem Besitzer sollte es und muss es Freude bereiten! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel gefällt ... an die Laufräder werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen.
> Aber was soll's, ist ja nicht meins.
> Dem Besitzer sollte es und muss es Freude bereiten!
> 
> SG Jürgen



Ich hab mit der Laufradgröße auch so meine Probleme. Aber Cy hat einen guten Job gemacht. Hatte zwischendurch ein Alu Vertex von RM, das ging für mich gar nicht.   Fahre sowohl 26 als auch 29 mit Begeisterung. Haben halt beide so ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Januar 2015)

Aber Du bist kompromissbereiter als ich. 
Oder wurdest Du indoktriniert?
Auf der Suche nach der letzten Zehntelsekunde? 

Nur Spaß!

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug! 

Bis denn, Jürgen


----------



## martn (1. Februar 2015)

ich hab dem solaris ne pike spendiert und musste die heute mal kurz ausprobieren. das is schon was anderes als die olle dual air reba...


----------



## iManu (1. Februar 2015)

Geil!
Soloair, RCT3 und 120mm? Würde gerne selbiges für mein Solaris erstehen, allerdings hält mich der Preis davon ab.


----------



## martn (1. Februar 2015)

solo air, rct2, 120 mm, 51 mm offset und 130 g performanter als die reba. mir ging das zu sehr auf den zünder, alle paar monate die o-ringe der dual-air-negativkammer tauschen zu müssen. andere kaufen einen fernseher für das geld...

ich lad nachher noch ein bild vom rad hoch...


----------



## RnR Dude (2. Februar 2015)

@martn 
Klasse Foto!
Der Offset der Pike ist größer als der von der Reba, d.h. auf dem Papier ist der Radstand größer und der Lenkwinkel flacher. Merkst du davon was beim fahren?
Hast die Gabel so gekauft oder durch einen anderen Air Shaft selbst auf 120mm umgebaut?

@iManu 
Vielleicht bekommt man bei mehreren ja Mengenrabatt.   Ich habe auch ein Auge auf die Pike geworfen.


----------



## Eaven (2. Februar 2015)

Falls es in Sachen Mengenbestellung akut wird ....einfach melden


----------



## martn (2. Februar 2015)

die 120er pike gibts ganz frisch, muss man nich mehr selber umbauen. soweit ich weiß aber auch nur mit 51 mm offset. das ist die nummer: 00.4018.651.009

das offset merkt man. wie doll is sicherlich ne individuelle frage. der lenkwinkel bleibt davon unbeeinflusst. der radstand dürfte knapp 5 mm länger werden und der nachlauf entsprechend kürzer. lenkt sich agiler. theoretisch müsste man dadurch etwas laufruhe einbüßen, aber das gleichen der verlängerte radstand und vor allem die performance der pike wahrscheinlich aus... wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (2. Februar 2015)

Am Samstag war ich mit dem Cotic unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (2. Februar 2015)

Finde ich echt krass bei den Bodenverhältnissen. Ich bin so gar kein gripless Fahrer. Respekt.


----------



## Soulist (2. Februar 2015)

Hammer!!! Respekt für den Fahrer! Was haste denn da für Reifen drauf? Is das ein Conti Baron vorne??


----------



## frogmatic (2. Februar 2015)

Bäh eklig, da fahr ich ja schon ohne Schnee nicht gern runter...


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2015)

Pass bloß auf  Die Rahmen sind nur für englisches Schmuddelwetter gedacht. Bei Minutemperaturen kriegen die Spannungsrisse


----------



## derAndre (4. Februar 2015)

Ich liebe den Schnee. Die Reifen sind da fast egal. Schnee ist total berechenbar. Im Gegensatz zu nassem Laub. Rauf ist halt deutlich anstrengender aber runter ist ne Mordsgaudi. Die ein oder andere Gebüschbesichtigung sollte man allerdings trotzdem einkalkulieren, hehe. Ich stoplere aber auch nicht im Scnee wie aju da auf der Treppe bei mir im Heimatrevier sondern fahre ganz normal Trails. Die ganz technischen Dinger lass ich da dann auch weg.

Gar nicht lustig ist, wenn der Boden unter dem Schnee nicht gefroren ist!! Kackwinter mal wieder.

Sieht dann so aus allerdings auf nicht mit dem englischen Hardhintern sondern mit einer nordamerikanischen Transsexuellen:

Aber das BFe hat jetzt endlich auch einen neuen Antrieb so das ich das Baby endlich wieder ausführen kann!!!


----------



## Sleyvas (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## brigdompteur (13. Februar 2015)

heute mal mit dem Solaris,


----------



## Centi (13. Februar 2015)

Ui, da ist es ja fast Sommer! Bei mir hat das heute so ausgesehen! 

Ja, falsches Bike! Aber mein Cotic ist zerlegt und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (13. Februar 2015)

Centi schrieb:


> Ui, da ist es ja fast Sommer! Bei mir hat das heute so ausgesehen!
> 
> Ja, falsches Bike! Aber mein Cotic ist zerlegt und...



... falscher Bike-Hersteller und dann noch ein Moped ...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2015)

War schön heute:


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Februar 2015)

Ein grünes Solaris habe ich auch. Der Aufbau geht allerdings in eine andere Richtung. Zum Glück fehlt nur noch eine potentere Gabel.







@martn 
Du kannst ja mal berichten, wie sich die Pike bei dir mit der Zeit schlägt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2015)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Ein grünes Solaris habe ich auch. Der Aufbau geht allerdings in eine andere Richtung. Zum Glück fehlt nur noch eine potentere Gabel.
> 
> 
> @martn
> Du kannst ja mal berichten, wie sich die Pike bei dir mit der Zeit schlägt.



Bist Du mit der Epicon nicht zufrieden? Die hatte ich für mein Solaris nämlich in der engeren Auswahl (z.Zt. Fox, auch eine Magura TS8 wäre ne Option).


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Februar 2015)

Naja, für das Geld ist die Epicon eine gute Gabel, besonders wenn man sie auf Öldämpfung umbaut. Aber mir ist die Gabel zu unsensibel, sie gibt zu viele Schläge an die Hände weiter. Die alte Pike mit Stahlfeder am Fully ist da viel sensibler.


----------



## Sleyvas (16. Februar 2015)

Endlich wieder Sonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. Februar 2015)

Wo ist das denn, von wegen Taunus und Umgebung?


----------



## martn (16. Februar 2015)

RnR Dude, ich werde berichten. der erste eindruck von der pike ist sehr gut. die spricht bei kälte ungefähr so gut oder besser an, als die reba vorher bei zweistelligen temperaturen.


----------



## Sleyvas (17. Februar 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn, von wegen Taunus und Umgebung?



Das ist in Eppstein, allerdings sieht wirklich nur dieser kleine Abschnitt so aus, der Rest ist eher flowig bzw. hat weiter unten ein paar großzügige Kehren.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2015)

Danke. Ist ein bissl die falsche Seite. Wohne an der Saalburg und bin eher zwischen Winterstein und Feldberg / Altkönig unterwegs. Vielleicht mal mit Auto.


----------



## xerto (17. Februar 2015)

wie kann man den an der saalburg wohnen?

bist du römer?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2015)

Wohne zwei km nördlich des Limes. Kein Römer setzte seinen Fuß auf mein Land. Wegen unser einem brauchten sie das Kastell und den Limes


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2015)

Mongole? Ach ne warte mal... das war woanders...


----------



## xerto (17. Februar 2015)

Aha wehreimer germane. Tja wir waren damals die gefürchteten... 

üebrigens, die radclubs aus dem umfeld des taunes haben vor rund 100 jahren die reste des limes wieder aus touristischen gründen aufgeschüttet. ein erdwall und ein holzzaun halten halt keine 1000 jahre. das erklärt auch den etwas seltsamen lauf des limes, weil ja alle gemeinden ein tourismusbüro haben.

so ne linie hätten die römer nie hingekriegt.


----------



## xerto (17. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mongole? Ach ne warte mal... das war woanders...



keine ahnung von geschichte. biste römer? südlich des taunus?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2015)

Wir sind zumindest so wild wie die Mongolen  Christianisierung mit dem Pilum auch komplett fehlgeschlagen. Beten immernoch die Bäume an - zur Wintersonnenwende sogar in der guten Stube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (17. Februar 2015)

oh, ein Heiden-Kind ...


----------



## xerto (17. Februar 2015)

NEULICH BEIM RÖMERJAGEN:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2015)

Pinarello. Natürlich.  Die werden uns jedenfalls nicht unterwerfen


----------



## xerto (17. Februar 2015)

das wollen sie uns antun:

Klick mich


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2015)

hatte ich die tage bei 3sat oder arte gesehen... der limes war ja mächtig lang...


----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Pinarello. Natürlich.  Die werden uns jedenfalls nicht unterwerfen


Mann, Pinarello...
Der Traum meiner feuchten Fahrrad-Jugend - das waren die Top Teile in dem Laden, in dem ich eine Weile geschraubt habe


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich war hier vorher mal ein schöner Trail...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2015)

...und dann kamen die Fatbikes mit E-Antrieb und haben alles kaputt gemacht. Ja, das kennt man so oder ähnlich aus ganz Deutschland*


*kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)

Ja, das war auf jeden Fall ein mehrspuriges Fatbike mit ca. 16" breiten Walzen. Muss ne neue +Größe sein und das da ist jetzt wohl leider deren Teststrecke 
Über einen e-Antrieb hätte ich mich übrigens gefreut! Die zu den Spuren gehörenden Öllachen sind nicht so toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2015)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Februar 2015)

Das sieht man mal, was so eine Herde XC- Racer anrichten kann!


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Februar 2015)

das waren ein paar dieser Nordic Walker Kühne die die Füsse nicht vom Boden bekommen


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Nordic Walking Mädels einfach nur superscharf! 
Vor allem von hinten. 
Da könnte ich stundenlang zuschauen und in der Nacht von träumen ... 
Ja, das Leben kann auch schön sein!


----------



## xerto (23. Februar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Nordic Walking Mädels einfach nur superscharf!
> Vor allem von hinten.
> Da könnte ich stundenlang zuschauen und in der Nacht von träumen ...
> Ja, das Leben kann auch schön sein!




nimmst du drogen?


kann ich auch welche haben!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Februar 2015)

War einfach nur ein Spaß! Entschuldigung, wenn ich Deine Gefühle verletzt habe. Ironiemodus aus. 

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## aju (23. Februar 2015)

Gestern...


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Februar 2015)

@aju Da fehlen einem mal wieder die richtigen Worte. Man ist's von dir ja nicht anders gewohnt...aber dann auch noch DORT so locker flockig zu spielen, wo andere froh sind, nicht auf dem Geländer aufgespießt zu verenden...einfach immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## accutrax (24. Februar 2015)

das musste ich mir auch zweimal ansehen um es zu glauben...supergut !

gruss accu


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. März 2015)

Leider nur ein doofes Handy-Pic...


----------



## Sleyvas (2. März 2015)

Die kleine grüne Wurst durfte zum ersten Mal pfälzer Trails beschnuppern


----------



## javanse (2. März 2015)

Is schon was älter, aber da ich grad am Bilder sortieren bin...

Fährt wie auf Schienen


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2015)

Mit dem kleinen kann man schon spaß haben. Endlich wieder gescheites besteck. Bergauf ist mühsam ohne u-turn.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. März 2015)

Mit meiner Kamera ists auch net wirklich besser...





Fährt sich aber richtig gut, das was ich wollte hat so hingehauen, passt


----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2015)

Freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. März 2015)

Mich auch  Danke Dir nochmal!

(Ich hoffe Du kannst mit dem bunten Aufbau leben, wenn es das klassische Titan doch etwas "überlagert")


----------



## 18hls86 (8. März 2015)

Ich denke, da wollte jemand seinen DK Elysium Rahmen nicht unter Druck setzen. 
So einen Rahmen gibt man sonst nicht freiwillig her.
Schöner Aufbau, mir gefällt's! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2015)

Ich war Samstag seid langem mal wieder mit dem BFe unterwegs. Mann gewöhnt sich doch sehr an den Komfort eines 180mm Fullys. Ich war erschrocken wie viel Feedback das BFe vom Boden so weiterleitet 

Leider hat es prompt diie Kassette oder den Freilaufkörper zertrümmert...

Hier ne lustige Ansicht des Bikes und des Trails:


----------



## Sleyvas (11. März 2015)

Es wurstet an der Lahn


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2015)

Wo's 'n das'n, schon unterhalb von Limburg?


----------



## Sleyvas (11. März 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wo's 'n das'n, schon unterhalb von Limburg?


Grob gesagt in der Region rund um Schaumburg, Diez und Cramberg. Uns kamen morgens beim Auspacken am Parkplatz schon herdenweise Biker entgegen.


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2015)

Vielleicht traue ich mich dieses Jahr ja auch mal das Lahntal etwas weiter hinab, sieht nett aus!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. März 2015)

Würdest Du ein Liteville fahren, wäre das Hinterrad ca. 50cm in der Luft...


----------



## Sleyvas (12. März 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Würdest Du ein Liteville fahren, wäre das Hinterrad ca. 50cm in der Luft...


Das Liteville steht seit ein paar Monaten unberührt in der Ecke und ich vermisse es nicht 
Aber damit gingen die ersten Lupfversuche schlechter als mit dem BFe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. März 2015)

Ich wollte gerade sagen: "auf Hinterrad in der Luft haben Liteviller kein Monopol". Guckst Du ein Posting über dem von Sleyvas


----------



## frogmatic (12. März 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Würdest Du ein Liteville fahren, wäre das Hinterrad ca. 50cm in der Luft...


Hab das Liteville los, das Rocket hebe ich dann 60cm in die Luft...






Obwohl, hab ja noch ein 901 - aber das hebt mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig ab


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2015)

Ok, ab jetzt nur noch bilder mit HR in der luft, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. März 2015)

Zählt auch Vorderrad in der Luft?

Ist mein Solaris, wie man unschwer erkennen kann


----------



## Schwimmer (12. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zählt auch Vorderrad in der Luft?
> 
> Ist mein Solaris, wie man unschwer erkennen kann




Nix da, coole Sau ist man nur, wenn man das Hinterrad versetzen in jedem erdenklichen Move einbauen kann ...   

Bei Videos bei denen bis vor kurzem das Hinterrad bei jeder Kurve versetzt wurde,
war es zu 99,99% ein Leidwiller, das sind die Fahrtechnik-Gurus ...   


Geiles Bild 
... und logo man kann ganz deutlich sehen, dass es ein Solaris ist ... 

Hast Du Leben im All entdeckt beim Ausleuchten des Universums ... ?


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2015)

Nein, er telefoniert gerade nach hause.
Bild ist prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Nein, er telefoniert gerade nach hause.
> Bild ist prima.


Made my day 

Und ja, Bild hat was


----------



## mikrophon (13. März 2015)

Test und Einstellfahrt.


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2015)

Da verliert Cotic wohl gerade einen "Ihrer" Fahrer. Der Junge ist schnell, egal auf welchem Fahrrad er sitzt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/peaty-hope-tech-craig-evans-2015.html


----------



## Soulist (13. März 2015)

"The North encourages character building." ......Craig Evans, Steve Peat, Josh Bryceland....hell, yes!!!


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. März 2015)

Nun mit passendem Vorbau.
HR Bremsleitung ist gekürzt (vorne folgt noch).
Das Gewicht ist jetzt unter 13kg, und ich bin vollkommen begeistert von dem Rahmen.
Damit ist echt viel möglich, zumindest soweit es meine Bandscheiben zulassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2015)

Ziemlich gut


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2015)

Indertat.

Heute nur etwas urbanes stolpern ohne bilder.


----------



## sjaeger (20. März 2015)

Gestern Abend einsame Trailtour mit dem Soul am Albtrauf - gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Cotic-Fahrer auf der Schwäbischen Alb?


----------



## dangerousD (20. März 2015)

Ab und zu, ja  Wohnhaft in Horb, unterwegs um Horb, im Schönbuch, uff dr Alb, ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. März 2015)

Auf der Alb weiß ich nicht,- ich kenne zwei in Stuttgart, die auch schon auf der Alb waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (20. März 2015)

Wohnort Ofterdingen bei Mössingen.
Trails Obstwiesen und Wälder dort.
Ach so, Gerät BFe, wenn Bandscheiben es zulassen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. März 2015)

Aloha,

heute Abend ein Cotic Soda am Hohenneuffen: 





Wohnhaft in Nürtingen. Ist das im Tal Neuhausen/ Metzingen Blick vom Roßfeld?

Grüßle Andi


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. März 2015)

Wir sollten mal ein Cotic- Treffen machen!

Schön Albtrails heizen und anschließend grillen oder so.


----------



## accutrax (21. März 2015)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Gestern Abend einsame Trailtour mit dem Soul am Albtrauf - gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Cotic-Fahrer auf der Schwäbischen Alb?



ja...gibt es...






(..allerdings nicht von heute........und nicht immer mit dem cotic..)


gruss accu


----------



## xerto (23. März 2015)

So will auch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen:

Blick auf die Kohle  Iss aber ein bischen dunstig, man sieht die EZB nicht so gut...







bike auf der bank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cotic chillt...






das alles ist auf dem weg zum gipfel passiert, um dann nach bad bauheim runter zu donnern. 

kleine schlammschlacht aber ok...


----------



## sjaeger (23. März 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Wohnhaft in Nürtingen. Ist das im Tal Neuhausen/ Metzingen Blick vom Roßfeld?



Ja genau - Blick auf die Outlet-City!



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal ein Cotic- Treffen machen!
> 
> Schön Albtrails heizen und anschließend grillen oder so.



Bin überrascht wieviel Cotics hier rumfahren, bin noch nie einem begegnet - so ein Cotic-Treffen wäre echt eine Idee...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2015)

Ich werfe mal das Wochenende 11./ 12.4. in den Raum.

Wer hat Interesse? Wer kennt sich gut aus da oben?


----------



## sjaeger (25. März 2015)

Termin muss ich noch abklären, aber rund um Bad Urach könnte ich mir gerne was ausdenken!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2015)

Cool!

Dürfen auch "Nicht- Cotic- Fahrer" teilnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (25. März 2015)

Wie wär denn der 18. / 19. 04.?
Da hät ich nämlich Zeit


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2015)

Sollen sich doch mal alle melden, die Interesse haben, dann machen wir eine Unterhaltung auf und schnacken nicht den ganzen Beitrag hier zu,- oder?

- MELD!


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sollen sich doch mal alle melden, die Interesse haben, dann machen wir eine Unterhaltung auf und schnacken nicht den ganzen Beitrag hier zu,- oder?
> 
> - MELD!


Muss ja nicht so abgeschlossen sein - einfach einen neuen Faden Cotic-Treffen Südwesten aufmachen. Ich lese gern mit... und komme auch mal rüber auf die Alb.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2015)

Jep,- darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen.

Hier also für alle interressierten die Schlacht um den Termin


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2015)

Freitag war ich mit cotic fahrern unterwegs.




Heute hatte ich auch eines unter mir.


----------



## derAndre (5. April 2015)

Da will jemand die Gabel irgendwann wieder veräußern was?  Ganz schön große "cotic" Truppe, ich zähle vier oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2015)

Ach was... das ist hier so ein lokaler gag ;-)

Das solaris mit den grünen akzenten gehört herrundmeister. Das andere solaris ist fliegenauge gefahren. Das soul mit rohloff ist von meinem nachbarn. Das lila bfe von mir hat auch den local spacer tower... zu der zeit des einbaus war die gabel nur geliehen...


----------



## Eaven (6. April 2015)

Was für einen Kettenspanner fährt man denn so in deiner Gang?


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2015)

Demnächst trickstuff excentriker :-D
An dem rohloff soul spannt ein surly singulator nach oben. Am fargo ein einfacher point mit feder und einer rolle...
Käng käng guru guru...


----------



## Sleyvas (7. April 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung in der Pfalz mit diversen endlich geknackten Schlüsselstellen 


























Und noch was zum Schmunzeln - ging nicht über den Lenker, auch wenn es so aussieht  Das Vorderrad hatte irgendwie doof in einer Steinspalte geparkt und dann kam der Rest des Bikes nach 




Bewegte Bilder hab ich auch noch


----------



## rayc (7. April 2015)

Das BiFi hat dich ganz schön nach vorne gebracht! 
Super Leistung


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2015)

schöne ecke. Stand SO morgen auch auf unser liste. Waren dann aber um KL unterwegs.


----------



## Sleyvas (7. April 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Das BiFi hat dich ganz schön nach vorne gebracht!
> Super Leistung


Danke! Das Würstchen hat definitiv einen sehr großen Anteil daran, dass ich es dieses Mal gefahren bin. Hab totales Vertrauen in das Radl und es enttäuscht mich bisher nicht  Was Besseres hätte ich mir glaube ich echt nicht anschaffen können.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Danke! Das Würstchen hat definitiv einen sehr großen Anteil daran, dass ich es dieses Mal gefahren bin. Hab totales Vertrauen in das Radl und es enttäuscht mich bisher nicht  Was Besseres hätte ich mir glaube ich echt nicht anschaffen können.




Versteh ich nicht ganz.Das Cotic BFe hat eine bewährte und oft verwendete Geometrie (die mir auch gut gefällt)
Aber das es dich entscheidend nach vorne gebracht hat...bist du dir da sicher das es die Wurst ist oder eher das vermehrte Fahren bzw Üben mit dem neuen Rad an sich 

Na egal....weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Cotic.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. April 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz.Das Cotic BFe hat eine bewährte und oft verwendete Geometrie (die mir auch gut gefällt)
> Aber das es dich entscheidend nach vorne gebracht hat...bist du dir da sicher das es die Wurst ist oder eher das vermehrte Fahren bzw Üben mit dem neuen Rad an sich
> 
> Na egal....weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Cotic.



Mit dem 301 & Talas-Holzgabel hätte ich das vermutlich auch fahren können, habe mich aber nie getraut. Mit dem BFe & Lyrik bin ich sofort Passagen gefahren, die vorher nicht in Betracht kamen bzw gut liefen, wo es sich vorher schlecht anfühlte. Seit ich nur noch das Cotic fahre, hat sich bestimmt auch fahrtechnisch was getan, für vieles habe ich jetzt aber einfach mehr Mut weil es sich "gut anfühlt". Ich schiebe das zum Großteil auf die Talas, für die ich schlichtweg zu leicht war und kaum gearbeitet hat/aufgelaufen ist. Selbst wenn das BFe in dem Aufbau also nur mehr Sicherheit vermitteln sollte, hat das schon ausgereicht um mich weiterzubringen, weil ich mich traue und dementsprechend selbstbewusster die Trails angehe. Dass verhaltene Fahrweise inkl. Schisshasentum kontraproduktiv ist, wissen wir ja alle. 

Von daher - die Kiste ist geil und ich bin froh, sie zu haben!


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2015)

Aus alu macht man auch höchstens bierdosen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (8. April 2015)

Alter Nörgler! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2015)

So ne Bierdose kann aber ganz schön wichtig sein! Ich hab eine als Reduzierhülse im Sattelrohr vom Solaris 

Unterwegs damit war ich Ostern auch, allerdings hat es mir zu viel Sicherheit vermittelt:




Schulter futsch, das Frühjahr ist gelaufen...


----------



## herrundmeister (9. April 2015)

Oha, na dann gute Genesung.  Aber es ist nicht fair das aufs Rad zu schieben


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2015)

Ne, so wars auch nicht gemeint


----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2015)

Das wird schon wieder! Zeit radfilme zu gucken und in ruhe neue teile zu bestellen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. April 2015)

Eine Woche Erkältung und das war mein Programm 


a.nienie schrieb:


> ...Zeit radfilme zu gucken und in ruhe neue teile zu bestellen...


----------



## Schwimmer (9. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Aus alu macht man auch höchstens bierdosen :-D



oha, Bierdosen mit zwei Rädern    :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/15638


----------



## /dev/random (10. April 2015)

Ich hab unterwegs auch mal wieder ein Bild gemacht... Und nein, es steht nicht auf dem Kopf.


----------



## scylla (10. April 2015)

@guitarman-3000 
gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Mit dem 301 & Talas-Holzgabel hätte ich das vermutlich auch fahren können, habe mich aber nie getraut. Mit dem BFe & Lyrik bin ich sofort Passagen gefahren, die vorher nicht in Betracht kamen bzw gut liefen, wo es sich vorher schlecht anfühlte. Seit ich nur noch das Cotic fahre, hat sich bestimmt auch fahrtechnisch was getan, für vieles habe ich jetzt aber einfach mehr Mut weil es sich "gut anfühlt". Ich schiebe das zum Großteil auf die Talas, für die ich schlichtweg zu leicht war und kaum gearbeitet hat/aufgelaufen ist. Selbst wenn das BFe in dem Aufbau also nur mehr Sicherheit vermitteln sollte, hat das schon ausgereicht um mich weiterzubringen, weil ich mich traue und dementsprechend selbstbewusster die Trails angehe. Dass verhaltene Fahrweise inkl. Schisshasentum kontraproduktiv ist, wissen wir ja alle.
> 
> Von daher - die Kiste ist geil und ich bin froh, sie zu haben!



Nicht zu unterschätzen - das Sitztrohr vom BFe ist kürzer, der Sattel geht weiter aus dem Weg.
Und mein altes MK5 hatte ein arg hohes Tretlager...


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2015)

Spontan eine mtb runde angezettelt
Spitzkehren und eher flüssige linien in angenehmem mischungsverhältnis








Ebenso spontan noch nach stromberg auf den wild hog. Das solaris geht da schon gut. Mit dem bfe muß man aufpassen, dass man nich auf "hirn aus, bremse auf"-modus schaltet.
Aus dem augenwinkel noch ein grünes bfe mit weisser gabel und pilotin gesehen...


----------



## Sleyvas (11. April 2015)

@a.nienie Ist ja lustig! Wir haben euch auch noch beim Reinrauschen in dem ersten Abschnitt vom Flowtrail gesehen und nach den Rädchen geschielt. Eben beim Reinschauen in den Thread (ohne deinen Post zu Ende gelesen zu haben) dachte ich noch, dass mir die beiden Bikes von heute irgendwie bekannt vorkamen


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2015)

:-D


----------



## Sleyvas (11. April 2015)

Flugwurst 
Dafür dass ich Sprünge sonst vermeide oder nur wegdrücke, hat es mächtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. April 2015)

Hab mir heute Morgen mal Zeit für ein kleines Video genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. April 2015)

Gutes Video. 
Und endlich mal kein psychedelischer Elektropop als Untermalung, sondern ... Stille


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2015)

Danke . Wenn jetzt noch der Fluglärm das Sperrklinken-Konzert nicht stören würde...


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Danke . Wenn jetzt noch der Fluglärm das Sperrklinken-Konzert nicht stören würde...



Ich kann mich Scylla nur anschließen, schickes Filmchen. Wenn die Cam nicht am Bike oder Fahrer befestigt ist, ist der Original-Ton immer schöner, sonst hört man ja leider nur Scheppern und Klappern. Das frühlingshafte Vogelzwitschern macht den Fluglärm doch wieder wett


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2015)

Du hast die treppe ausgelassen. schön gefahren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2015)

Mehrere sogar . Treppen find ich nicht so pralle. Eine bin ich aber gefahren nur um zu zeigen, dass ich das auch kann .


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2015)

Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs: SACT 2015 (Schwäbische Alb Cotic Treffen):
   
Zwei Soul26, ein Soul27, ein BFe und ein Solaris, das wegen Schulterverletzung nur auf der Straße dazukam.


----------



## Eaven (22. April 2015)

Mit Arne nach Feierabend durch den Harz....


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

Selbst Ihr habt gutes wetter.


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Selbst Ihr habt gutes wetter.



Müsste heißen: "Selbst im Harz ist gutes Wetter"


----------



## Eaven (22. April 2015)

In der Tat recht ungewöhnlich.....furztrocken der Wald im Nordharz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. April 2015)

COTIC SODA RACE


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2015)

Hier ein Foto von meiner Feierabend Runde. 






Ein Cotic Treffen im Harz wäre mal gut....


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. April 2015)

Geiles Bild! 

Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. April 2015)

Na immerhin schon wieder die richtigen Schlappen drauf 

Was macht die Schulter?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage,- ersatunlich gut. Bin gestern sagenhafte 25 Km gefahren, wobei mich mein Oppa vermutlich abgezogen hätte 

Leider ist das Bfe geil!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2015)

Mag jemand meinen Startplatz beim Bike the Rock am Samstag in Heubach? Masters XC Rundenrennen gegen die Startgebühr...


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Mai 2015)

heute etwas durch den Hotzenwald

kleine Pause mit bequemer Sitzgelegenheit



Immerhin bis auf 1050müM sind wir gekommen



Wasser gabs genug



eine Burgruine haben wir im Wald dann auch noch "gefunden"



fahrbar?


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2015)

Locker.


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Locker.



kann Dir nicht sagen wie viele Stufen es sind, aber mit Bike auf dem Rücken haben wir fast 20min bis nach oben gebraucht . Ein Traum für Dich 
http://www.burgruine-wieladingen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (14. Mai 2015)

Unterwegs mit dem Solaris im Trailground Brilon.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Mai 2015)

Letztens mal wieder die Ex-Hometrails in Mehring besucht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Mai 2015)

Und letzte Woche am Wildspitz


----------



## Sleyvas (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie wurde es dann doch noch eine runde sache...


----------



## Schoasdromme (19. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Irgendwie wurde es dann doch noch eine runde sache...


Bei mir stand die Wahl zwischen DEN beiden Bikes, letztendlich habe ich mich für das COTIC entschieden.
a.nienie., Hand aufs Herz, welches der beiden ist der bessere Allrounder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2015)

Bin das commencal nur kurz gerollt. Fühlt sich auf anhieb alles richtig an.

Das M bfe ist mir eigentlich etwas zu klein... bräuchte ein L zum fairen vergleich.

Detailierter demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Mai 2015)

Just a little Lebenszeichen 

Hat außer mir noch jemand Probleme mit dem Bilder drehen?


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Mai 2015)

Kenn nur Flaschendrehen .


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2015)

Das Bild musst du drehen bevor du es hochlädst. Mit irgendeinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen, drehen, speichern. Die Onboard-Bildbetrachtungssoftware von Win und Mac bieten die Funktionalität auch. Das ist jedenfalls kein Problem des Forums.


----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2015)

Ich mag das Blau!!! Ich hätte meins gerne in Blau gehabt!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich mag das Blau!!! Ich hätte meins gerne in Blau gehabt!



tauschen?


----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2015)

Hehe, ne. Die "neuen" Features an meinem gefallen mir schon gut


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich will auch lieber den matten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das Bild musst du drehen bevor du es hochlädst. Mit irgendeinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen, drehen, speichern. Die Onboard-Bildbetrachtungssoftware von Win und Mac bieten die Funktionalität auch. Das ist jedenfalls kein Problem des Forums.


Danke dir. Habe ich alles gemacht. Bin in Kontakt mit dem Support.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Mai 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> tauschen?


Ich mag das 44er Steuerrohr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (23. Mai 2015)

Overnighter


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Mai 2015)

Perfekter Shuttletag in den Heimatbergen bis die Hände glühten




(c) Nico Kretzschmar

Das Bild ist im FdT-Pool gelandet  Wer möchte, darf hierhttp://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1834605?in=potdPool gern noch ein Sternchen spendieren.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2015)

Tolles bild!


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2015)

Sommer CX in Michelstadt









Nach zwei tagen ruhrpott cx mit 130km singlespeed ging heute nicht wirklich was... -1...
Dafür ein wenig show am hang inklusive bierdusche


----------



## derAndre (26. Mai 2015)

Ich sag ja One for nearly all:


 
Mein BFe als Lastensegler mit Straßenreifen vorn. Schon lustig wenn Papa aufhört zu treten weil er denkt das könnte zu schnell werden für das Töchterchen (5) und dann merkt das von hinten geschoben wird.


----------



## derAndre (26. Mai 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Perfekter Shuttletag in den Heimatbergen bis die Hände glühten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum FdT. Ist aber auch wirklich ein gutes Bild. Jetzt noch ein leicht entrücktes Lächeln und alles ist perfekt


----------



## Sleyvas (26. Mai 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum FdT. Ist aber auch wirklich ein gutes Bild. Jetzt noch ein leicht entrücktes Lächeln und alles ist perfekt



Danke 
Für das entrückte Lächeln war ich schon zu platt. Das war die vorletzte Abfahrt eines Tages Shutteln mit diversen eher schnell-rumpligen Trails auf dem BFe in sonst nur Vollgefederter Gesellschaft, das hatte seinen Tribut eingefordert. Das dümmliche Grinsen kam meist erst am Ende des Trails , dazwischen Konzentration um den Lenker noch bis Tourende festhalten zu können


----------



## martn (27. Mai 2015)

am wochenende im erzgebirge:




Glimmer in the Rocks... by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

mehr bilder von der tour (auf denen aber kein cotic zu sehen ist): https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157653427727732

und mein mitfahrer hat mich das eine oder andere mal fotografiert:




All Martn by Max M, on Flickr





Bikepacking-Premiere: Loucna by Max M, on Flickr





Sumpfreiter by Max M, on Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2015)

Sieht nach einer super tour aus. Tolle photos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. Mai 2015)

danke, hab drüben mal einen bericht geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenberichte-aus-sachsen-und-vogtland.497394/page-61#post-12970755


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juni 2015)

beim Stahltreffen 2015 in der Schweiz. Bild vom Doc entliehen


----------



## Eaven (2. Juni 2015)

Yeah....gutes Wetter gehabt....sieht so schön Grün auf dem Bild aus


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juni 2015)

heute das Solaris im Wald versteckt und irgendwo im Gerumpel danach den Headbadge verloren. 
@Eaven gibts die Dinger als Ersatzteil?



kleiner Zwischenstop zum Energietanken


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2015)

Hab einen über... bring ich am WE mit...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2015)

Wir waren gestern ein paar trails erkunden. Bilder habe ich nur vom futtern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hab einen über... bring ich am WE mit...


Apropos WE: Haste schon en Racerad / Schaltung?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2015)

Nö. Schalter sind Spalter.


----------



## Eaven (8. Juni 2015)

Headbadges haben wir da, ebenso wie Wrap Label etc. Das war ja eine interessante Kombi für Tisch 67 Die Vorräte von Andie sind auch nicht schlecht, so gesund alles. Wird wahrscheinlich 100 Jahre alt der Knabe.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte zwar leider kein langes Wochenende aber war natürlich wie immer die freien Tage auf dem Bike, wenn auch "nur" in den mehr oder weniger heimischen Revieren 

Endlich mal das Felditreppchen befahren...





Noch eine kleine Sequenz vom Ende der Treppe


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2015)

Das bild auf dem felsen ist prima. Die obere feldbergtreppe ist ätzend zu fahren, die untere erst recht. Sieht souverän aus.


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das bild auf dem felsen ist prima. Die obere feldbergtreppe ist ätzend zu fahren, die untere erst recht. Sieht souverän aus.



Danke 

Bin die Treppe das erste Mal gefahren, sonst hatte ich immer Schiss vor den hohen Stufen ganz unten und dem nicht vorhandenen Rhythmus. Aber ich war beim Runterpoltern sehr froh, KEIN Fully unter'm Hintern gehabt zu haben, wo man nach jeder Kante in den Federweg "fällt". So fuhr es sich irgendwie sehr ehrlich und berechenbar, hab ich mittlerweile sehr am BFe zu schätzen gelernt (so lange die Haxen locker bleiben ). Bloß bei schnell und ruppig rockt das 301 dann doch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

Das Rocket durfte dieses Frühjahr wieder durch die schönen Vogesen rollen









Das letzte steht heute im FdT Pool zur Wahl.
Vielleicht mögt ihr ja ein Sternchen dran kleben 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1844952?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2015)

Schön. Moos und so...


----------



## mikrophon (10. Juni 2015)

zweimal vom sonntag.


----------



## Rheingauer (10. Juni 2015)

Am Wochenende in den Vogesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

Schön, noch ein Vogesen-Liebhaber 
Grand Ballon?


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

auch von diesem Wochenende in den Vogesen


----------



## Rheingauer (10. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt. Leider war das Wetter beim hochfahren zu warm und beim runterfahren zu Nass  


scylla schrieb:


> Schön, noch ein Vogesen-Liebhaber
> Grand Ballon?



Ist das erste Bild an dem Col du Falimont?


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

gut erkannt 

Die Gewitter waren am Samstag brav und haben uns schön umkreist... immer mit einem respektvollen km Abstand


----------



## Rheingauer (10. Juni 2015)

Das Gewitter hing am Samstag genau über dem Grand Ballon - sprich über uns  

Wie kommt ihr denn unten aus dem Tal wieder raus um die Tour weiter zu fahren? Wir haben das Schäfferthal hochgetragen um dann runter zum Lac Schießmichtot zu fahren. Gibt es eine andere schöne Alternative?


----------



## rayc (10. Juni 2015)

Nope, alles andere ist "flowig".
Von Gaschney runter nach Metzeral ist flowig schnell, egal welchen Trail du nimmst.
Für weniger Flow halt Schießmichtot


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Das Gewitter hing am Samstag genau über dem Grand Ballon - sprich über uns
> 
> Wie kommt ihr denn unten aus dem Tal wieder raus um die Tour weiter zu fahren? Wir haben das Schäfferthal hochgetragen um dann runter zum Lac Schießmichtot zu fahren. Gibt es eine andere schöne Alternative?



Aus dem Tal kommst einfach nicht "sinnvoll" raus. Das ist der Preis, den man für die geile Abfahrt zahlen muss.
Ne schöne Tour ohne zu viel Höhenmeter ist Col F. runter zur Hütte, über einen beliebigen Trail wieder hochtragen, Grotte runter, den Col F. Trail zu Ende fahren bis zum Wasserfall, Piste hoch, über Schießmichtot-Fischteich-Wasserfall ganz runter... und am besten steht dann da das Auto


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2015)

... und das mitten in der woche.
Gerade in den zug gestiegen. Wir sind ca. Halb acht los, nicht schlecht für eben mal eine kurze runde. Ok, zwei zusätzliche anstiege dank verfahrer...


----------



## frogmatic (12. Juni 2015)

Mir wird schwindlig, muss weg.

Das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2015)

War spät gestern und die s-bahn hat gewackelt... vielleicht vertrage ich kein snickers mehr.

Btw: lohnt sich für freiburg borderline und canadian das bfe mitzunehmen oder ist das eher flowtrail?


----------



## frogmatic (12. Juni 2015)

Könnte dir der @jan84 wohl beantworten


----------



## jan84 (13. Juni 2015)

Borderline rumpelt schon, canadian kann man auch das bfe nehmen . Crosser is eher unbequem auf beiden ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2015)

Hab mich in gengenbach verquatscht... next time.


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Südpfälzer Hügelchen und Sandsteinchen:

into the green




steht ein Fotograf aufm Trail




Kehrenspaß


----------



## Beorn (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe du hast den Photographen nicht umgenietet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

Fußgänger niete ich nur um, wenn ich einen Fullface aufhab 

PS: da das Ironieverständnis nicht bei allen Lesern gleich ausgeprägt ist, sollte man vielleicht dazu sagen, dass das ein Witz war


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

Und Taufe stand dieses Mal leider auch an


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2015)

Ab jetzt ist jeder weiterw kratzer beausage.


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

Ich rede mir ein, das sind Spuren artgerechter Haltung 
Käpt'n Sharky-Pflaster drauf und weiter geht's!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2015)

N Bissl urbaner Downhill heute Abend...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Juni 2015)

Ja saubär! Wenn die Schulter das ausgehalten hat, sollte alles wieder gut sein!?

Grüßle


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2015)

Ja, rockt schon wieder ordentlich! 

Heute gleich nochmal Ausflug der Cotic- Brothers


----------



## aju (22. Juni 2015)

Gestern und Heute...


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juni 2015)

Achim sieht irgendwie unglücklich aus.
Hab auf den ersten blick gemeint da läge noch schn...üttel...


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juni 2015)

Liegt wohl am aktuellen Wetter!
Wird höchste Zeit für den Sommer in die Gänge zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (23. Juni 2015)

Heute Ruhetag auf dem 112er...



...da ist schließlich noch eine Rechnung offen! Ab 2:27...
...ob es diesmal geklappt hat? Wird noch nicht verraten! Es soll ja noch ein wenig Spannung fürs Video übrigbleiben... ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2015)

Da das kona noch keine schaltung hat ist meine freundin das bfe gefahren... irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes gefühl


----------



## Queristmehr (24. Juni 2015)

So endlich mal drei Meter gefahren



 

 

 

Ganz nach den Motto

Orange is The new Black


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2015)

Gustav M in neongelb. Toll


----------



## Queristmehr (24. Juni 2015)

Der muss. Das geile ist das der erst rd 6-700 km runter hat. Lag beim lokalen Händler im
Lager nat ovp


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2015)

Bunt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juni 2015)

Schöne BFes! Seit mein neues Fully seit ein paar Wochen fertig ist, steht meins im Keller. Ich fürchte, es wird ab sofort ein Schattendasein führen.


----------



## Queristmehr (25. Juni 2015)

bei mir ists eher umgekehrt..... hab im moment kein bock auf das fully.......


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juni 2015)

Naja, bin jetzt 4 Jahre Hardtail gefahren neben dem DH-Bike. Macht schon Spass wieder Fully zu fahren und meine Knie danken es mir. Hier in der Nordschweiz (Züri) sind die Trails oft mit ordentlich Wurzeln gespickt und eher Highspeed als Stolperbiken. Da macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar. Mein Ziel ist es in naher Zukunft Enduro-Rennen zu fahren, da musste mal wieder ein Fully her.
Musste mich aber dran gewöhnen, dass man die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr so wahrnimmt. Bin anfangs viel zu schnell in Kurven gerauscht. 
Hoffe ich bekomme zwischendurch aber auch mal wieder Lust auf Hardtailfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (25. Juni 2015)

dann mal viel erfolg beim rennenfahren!


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2015)

notiz an a.nienie: kamera einpacken.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Da das kona noch keine schaltung hat ist meine freundin das bfe gefahren... irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes gefühl



ich würde mich schon einmal von dem BFE verabschieden oder profilaktisch ein weiteres ordern


----------



## loui-w (25. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Da das kona noch keine schaltung hat ist meine freundin das bfe gefahren... irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes gefühl



Das ist doch "Der Stamm" unterhalb der Platte? Am Wochenende hatten wir auf einer Tour rund um Wiesbaden gleich drei grüne BFe dabei. Wie gut, dass ich mir ein blaues bestellt habe.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2015)

Ja. Bin ihn aber noch nicht gesprungen. Den trail hat ein freund neulich wieder etwas freigeräumt. Demnächst müßen wir in der verlängerung von den felsen mal die ganzen scherben entsorgen, der schönen linie wegen...

Rhein/main ist ein großes cotic nest scheint es. Den rheingauer haben wir mal getroffen aber irgendwie klappt zusammen fahren nie.


----------



## Rheingauer (25. Juni 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Das ist doch "Der Stamm" unterhalb der Platte? Am Wochenende hatten wir auf einer Tour rund um Wiesbaden gleich drei grüne BFe dabei. Wie gut, dass ich mir ein blaues bestellt habe.


Stimmt, mehr gruene BFe's wie Liteville's dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2015)

Was is liteville... und kann man das essen?


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2015)

jung, man steckt nicht alles in den mund. du weißt nie, durch wie viele scheißhaufen das schon durchgefahren ist. pfui deibel!


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Juni 2015)

Alu ist giftig und Stahl gesund ... Deswegen knabbere besser am BFe rum?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2015)




----------



## 18hls86 (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, Frauen und Räder, daß gibt immer Gezeder.


----------



## Eaven (27. Juni 2015)

Bezog sich sicher auf das knabbern am BFe, oder leck mich am BFe?...keine Ahnung was Andie uns damit sagen will


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Juni 2015)

Er hatte Hunger und ein Liteville zur Hand?  

SG Jürgen


----------



## Queristmehr (27. Juni 2015)

So ein bissje Gegend.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2015)

Mit kleinem blatt locker abrollbar. Das 38er am kona hat sich beschwert. Zum glück hatte meine freundin noch arbeit liegen und ich durfte wieder bfe fahren.




Stärkung muß sein. Riegel sind zu racy.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2015)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder ein Solaris 

Im Hintergrund der Reschensee, dort gibt's einen neu angelegten Enduro- Trailpark. Sehr Empfehlenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. Juni 2015)

Sieht bei dir aus wie ein 26er


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

Neulich mit der Rakete im Vinschgau - posen...:




...und fahren:


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mit kleinem blatt locker abrollbar. Das 38er am kona hat sich beschwert. Zum glück hatte meine freundin noch arbeit liegen und ich durfte wieder bfe fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ich persönlich würde das Steinchen ja runter hüpfen oder surfen.
Dann kann sich kein Kettenblatt beschweren...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2015)

pancho: in dem jersey macht man immer eine gute figur.

dmr: landung finde ich unangenehm flach.


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Juni 2015)

Ok, auf Fotos kann man sowas immer schlecht beurteilen.
Trotzdem fahre ich solche Stellen lieber so:


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2015)

Stilsicher


----------



## Rheingauer (29. Juni 2015)

Jetzt bin ich neugierig.  Liegt der Stein hier im Taunus?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2015)

Ja. Aber nicht bei Wiesbaden. Die strecke dürfte Dir aber gefallen, sofern Du es rumpelig magst. Rest PM.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2015)

Neue wege und trotz glatzen hauptsächlich abseits des asphalts. Der gp 4season ist ein gutes gummi.







4,5 stunden bei kaiserwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2015)

Taunus-Randzone


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2015)

Borderline antesten




Der obere teil rumpelt ganz ordentlich, da war ich mit dem bfe besser beraten.




Aber wir haben nie den guten draht nach oben verloren.




Danach erstmal ein kaltgetränkt und die knochen im fluß gekühlt.




Rothaus ist aber nicht mein ding, ganz ehrlich...
Den abend vorher gab es riegeler landbräu - sehr lecker und das milde zwickel(?)...

Beim anschließenden cx rennen auf der mtb strecke der rig freiburg habe ich nach zwei runden gestreikt. Singlespeed war das gestern nicht drin. Es fehlte die leidensfähigkeit. Trotzdem ein schöner tag.


----------



## Queristmehr (21. Juli 2015)

so wir waren dann auch mal wieder ne knackige runde...... mit dem 36er vorne werden einige steigungen echt hart.....


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2015)

Am Wochenende unterwegs am Rhein




darf gesternt werden  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1866724?in=potdPool


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Juli 2015)




----------



## derAndre (21. Juli 2015)

Sieht irgendwie alles wie Eifel/Ahrtal aus. Also sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (21. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Am Wochenende unterwegs am Rhein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon passiert 

Du hast Du Deinem Schätzle eine neue Gabel spendiert?
Gabel (Lyrik?), ... und sonst?


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schon passiert
> 
> Du hast Du Deinem Schätzle eine neue Gabel spendiert?
> Gabel (Lyrik?), ... und sonst?



Danke 

Ja, ist eine neue Lyrik. Hatte ja vorher schon eine drin, aber die ist nun so langsam ausgelutscht und darf auf ihre alten Tage nun nur noch zur Feierabendrunde mit. Wurde doch noch ein etwas größerer Umbau, ich mach die Tage mal ein Foto und schreib was dazu.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke  ...



... bitte, gerne


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Juli 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie alles wie Eifel/Ahrtal aus. Also sehr schön!



Mach aus der Ahr mal ein Lahn und es passt


----------



## Queristmehr (23. Juli 2015)

schicke gegend da! wo biste denn da von den ortschaften unterwegs? ich komm aus dierdorf an der a3 evtl kannst du da ja mal guiden


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Juli 2015)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> schicke gegend da! wo biste denn da von den ortschaften unterwegs? ich komm aus dierdorf an der a3 evtl kannst du da ja mal guiden



Schau mal ins Postfach


----------



## uncle_ffm (23. Juli 2015)

Heute die erste kleinere Tour mit dem Bifi. Macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2015)

War eine schöne runde bis zu dem zeitpunkt an dem mich ein baum angesprungen hat. Helm ist hin, hirn ok und die schulter ist etwas lädiert. Das bfe blieb unbeeindruckt.


----------



## Queristmehr (26. Juli 2015)

Diese Bäume sind fiese homos. Kenn ich irgendwoher. Hauptsache das Rad ist ok


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juli 2015)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor! 
Gute Besserung! 

Der Baum hier wurde auch angesprungen:



 

Und die Brille... Naja, call me eitel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (29. Juli 2015)

Gestern..


----------



## brigdompteur (29. Juli 2015)

habe Euch gestern auf dem Weg zum Kreuz gesehen,wir sind aber links abgebogen,sonst hätte es ein spontanes Solaris treffen gegeben.


----------



## Queristmehr (29. Juli 2015)

So musste heute auf de Kollegen warten und hatte Langeweile. 
I ❤️ My BFe


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2015)

Sakralbauten und heavy metal gehören irgendwie zusammen!
Das nächste mal aber bitte mit teelicht, Du heide ;-)


----------



## Queristmehr (30. Juli 2015)

selbstverständlich werde ich bei gelegenheit nachholen! ;-)


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Juli 2015)

ach ist schon ein schickes Teil!hatte ja auch mal eins.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juli 2015)

Genau! Cotic = Rock n Roll 

Endlich weiß ich, was mich an den Dingern so fasziniert...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2015)

Um es mit prolly zu sagen: cotic is so fvcking metal! *haha*

Wobei ich gerade dabei bin coil gegen air zu tauschen, england hatte eine mattoc zu viel ;-)

Jetzt erstmal dying fetus zum wachwerden!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Juli 2015)

Morgens lieber klassisch. Slayer oder Pantera oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (31. Juli 2015)

hier läuft gerade Sepultura


----------



## Beorn (31. Juli 2015)

Wo ist denn die Kirche genau? Finde das einen äußerst stimmungsvollen Ort.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Morgens lieber klassisch. Slayer oder Pantera oder so


----------



## Queristmehr (31. Juli 2015)

lauter metalheads!!! hier fühlt man sich wohl \m/


----------



## frogmatic (31. Juli 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Um es mit prolly zu sagen: cotic is so fvcking metal! *haha*
> 
> Wobei ich gerade dabei bin coil gegen air zu tauschen, england hatte *eine mattoc zu viel* ;-)


Wiggle?


Hab keine bekommen weil auf Arbeit - hätte aber auch nicht wirklich eine gebraucht...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2015)

ja, wiggle und noch 26zoll. mein lyrik hat kaputte buchsen und das sieht/fühlt man schon auf dem linken rohr... damit sinkt ihre lebenserwartung rapide...
wenn ich irgendwann mal eine gebrauchte krone mit guten rohren finde, lasse ich sie vielleicht noch mal gescheit richten.
die aktuelle pike finde ich zum beispiel zu windig... mal gucken, wie die mattoc ist...

NP: bloodbath - earthrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dealcrasher (31. Juli 2015)

Grad unterwegs.
Seit fast 3 Jahren an meiner seite und ich liebe dieses Bike ;-)


----------



## gimp (2. August 2015)

Nicht unterwegs....aber zurück. In der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Sonntag waren die Cotics gut vertreten.
Habe keine Fotos gemacht, vielleicht einer der anderen Coticfahrer?


----------



## loui-w (3. August 2015)

Mit dem BFe auf Trailsuche


----------



## laterra (4. August 2015)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> Diese Bäume sind fiese homos.



Ich bin auch ein fieser homo aber ich spring keine Typen an


----------



## scylla (4. August 2015)

die schwarze Wurst durfte heuer den Gran Paradiso bestaunen. Nette Berge und ziemlich flowige Trails (nur bisweilen recht vegetarisch)







PS: hier läuft gerade Nightwish zum entspannen


----------



## scylla (4. August 2015)




----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)




----------



## Schwimmer (5. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


>




... jetzt kommen wieder die geilen Bilder ...


----------



## Beorn (5. August 2015)

Oh Gott, sie tut es wieder


----------



## Queristmehr (6. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Ein Bild hat's heute in den FdT Pool geschafft. Mag gesternt werden 



klick


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Bild hat's heute in den FdT Pool geschafft. Mag gesternt werden
> 
> 
> 
> klick


Boba Fett sterne ich natürlich sofort.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. August 2015)

Gleich mal mitgesternt.

und, zwar nicht von heute, aber von unterwegs (am letzten WE):











Wer schon nicht mit Leistung glänzt, muss wenigstens mit Stil glänzen. Leider dnf, aber Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

mehr vom Gran Paradiso





der große Paradiso himself








noch mehr Paradiso gucken




zwischendurch aber auch mal auf den Weg schauen, sonst fliegt man auf die Schnauze




die Felsen neben dem Weg sind ja auch nicht ganz unhübsch








und schon wieder Paradiso








Hat mal jemand ein wenig Agent Orange übrig?


----------



## scylla (8. August 2015)

Spaß im Rhemes-Tal









sogar im Wald (nicht mal krautig)


----------



## scylla (9. August 2015)

Bitte um eine Spende 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875866?in=potdPool


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. August 2015)

Spaß am Fimbernpass


----------



## aju (11. August 2015)

Zwei Cotics in den Dolomiten...




Mehr im Hochtourenfred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-311#post-13155092


----------



## og.echnaton (13. August 2015)

ein foto auf gefühl 1,5 hm 




Soul Kitchen, sah im Film noch etwas anders aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2015)

Soul Kitchen war zumindest unterhaltsam.

Wenn ich kurz die fashion police geben dürfte: völlig falsches schuhwerk bei deiner begleiterin.

Dafür sind beide räder ansprechend.


----------



## Eaven (13. August 2015)

Nee....auf Kulturrallye in Hamburg Wilhelmsburg.... Und auch die Harburger Berge mit dem MTB befahren?


----------



## og.echnaton (13. August 2015)

@Eaven...HaBes..klar! (allerdings da kein Cotic) 

Kulturrallye in Wilhelmsburg war grossartig, jedem nur zu empfehlen..


----------



## Nothing85 (13. August 2015)

Bin heute in der früh (kurz nach 2 Uhr) zum Brocken gefahren. So gegen Dreiviertel zehn war ich dann wieder zu Hause und hatte 80km hinter mir. 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2015)

Alles fertig für das wochenende.
Neu: flaschenhalter und zwei mal challenge gravel grinder plus in 38c. Gewichte irgendwo wo bei 428g und 440g. Breite 36; höhe 37mm per analog meßschieber.
Rollen gut, seitenhalt auf hartsand gut. Mehr dann nach dem wochenende. Heute nur ein testrunde mit v 1,75; h 1,95bar.


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2015)

british steel & british hardcore rap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (13. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> british steel & british hardcore rap



Und dazu gab's Falafel?


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2015)

Nö so ein wrap mit couscous, salat und käse...
Lecker aber man hat sofort einen durst wie ein elch...
Jetzt erstmal weiter mit
The long dark tea-time of the soul (douglas adams) :doppeldaumen:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. August 2015)

Mein Cotic macht jetzt Werbung für komoot


----------



## Eaven (16. August 2015)

echt....? Man sieht leider gar nichts vom bike....bist du das dann auch in dem Video?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. August 2015)

Stimmt, leider sieht man es nicht wirklich. Ja, das bin ich.


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2015)

Wir sind gestern mit 10 mann durch die DE/NL grenzzone geradelt. "Niederrheinhöhen". Gemischte 120km mit gemächlichen 1000hm. Gute truppe, schöne ecke.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. August 2015)

...oft haben wir unterwegs gehört, das geht nicht, oft wurden wir belächelt (und bergab wie bergauf dann doch bestaunt...)! Angekommen ist die Fuhre trotzdem 

Ich finde, eine Transalp auf british heavy metal ist erst so richtig Rock n' Roll! Hatte technisch nicht das winzigste Problem mit dem Solaris! Großartige Fahrmaschine!


----------



## Laschpuffer (17. August 2015)

Warum soll das auch nicht gehen. Die Anfänge sind starr begabelt auf Stahl gewesen, vielleicht mit lustigen 63mm FW vorne und mit amtlicher Sattelüberhöhung. Da ist das Solaris wohl schon eine komfortbetonte Querung.

*g*

Will ich auch mal machen, so einen Alpen-X, aber erst muss Kraft inne Beine.


----------



## aju (18. August 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Heute Ruhetag auf dem 112er...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...hier das Video:


----------



## scylla (18. August 2015)

Wie immer toll gefahren 

(aber bei der Musik lässt du dich das nächste mal besser von Elbambell beraten, da schläft einem ja das Trommelfell ein )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie immer toll gefahren ...



Jep ...



scylla schrieb:


> ... (aber bei der Musik lässt du dich das nächste mal besser von Elbambell beraten, da schläft einem ja das Trommelfell ein )


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> (aber bei der Musik lässt du dich das nächste mal besser von Elbambell beraten, da schläft einem ja das Trommelfell ein )



Ich würde mich als Berater auch anbieten 


Wann wart Ihr am Lago? Vergangenes Wochenende?


----------



## aju (19. August 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...
> Wann wart Ihr am Lago? Vergangenes Wochenende?


Eine Woche Ende Juni. Deswegen auch das Zitat mit dem Foto im Beitrag. Ich bin aber erst jetzt dazu gekommen, dass Video fertig zu machen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. August 2015)

Ok,- dann hab ich das jetzt auch kapiert  Ich hab das Streckchen letztes Wochenende unter die Räder genommen. Sehr nett...!


----------



## aju (20. August 2015)

Ja, der 112er ist immer wieder schön, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht und immer geile Aussicht auf den See und Limone...

Heute auf den Hometrails


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. August 2015)

Heute mit dem COTIC unterwegs.
Und ja, mir ist bewußt, daß meine Kamera Mist ist...


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. August 2015)




----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Heute auf den Hometrails


mit ajunior?


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2015)

Oder er hat den jungbrunnen gefunden...

Dmr bike: ganz schön viele felsklumpen bei Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (26. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Oder er hat den jungbrunnen gefunden...
> 
> Dmr bike: ganz schön viele felsklumpen bei Euch.


Ja, stimmt.
Darum macht es in meiner Gegend hier besonders viel Spaß zu radln.


----------



## aju (26. August 2015)

Heute in der Pfalz...


----------



## rayc (26. August 2015)

Sehe, du hast die Abfahrt gefunden


----------



## aju (26. August 2015)

Nur Dank des Tracks, den mir Deine Frau freundlicherweise zusammengeklickt hat...


----------



## scylla (26. August 2015)

schönes Foto!


----------



## herrundmeister (27. August 2015)

kleine Panoramarunde im Allgäu



teils auf der Strecke des Allgäu Panorama Marathons



nur Berge rundherum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (30. August 2015)

Kleine Panoramarunde im Vinschgau. Göflaner Schartl und Holy Hansen 2.0 - 1800hm Downhill am Stück - eine glatte 10. - Ab Goldrain übers Martelltal hoch ohne cheaten.





Große Panoramarunde: Madritschjoch (3123m). Der Uphill ab Goldrain ist der Killer ohne cheaten. Der Downhill plus das Panorama wieder eine glatte 10. Das Hefeweizen in der Zufallhütte köstlich


----------



## Eaven (7. September 2015)

Sieht aus wie in England....tatsächlich aber in Buchholz um die Ecke




Ein Solaris mit DT Swiss 100mm Forke, XX Ausstattung, Syntace Laufrädern und Syntace Geraffel.


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2015)

Diese stonehedge für arme ist dann neben den autobahnbrücken die einzige erhebung...
Mir hat dein blaues besser gefallen.


----------



## danchoize (7. September 2015)

Ich besorg dir mal ne schwarze Flasche


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Diese stonehedge für arme ist dann neben den autobahnbrücken die einzige erhebung....


..........Alter....du bist noch nicht im Harburger Revier gefahren oder? Da haben wir schon viele überhebliche Südländer zu Tote gehetzt


----------



## scylla (8. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Da haben wir schon viele überhebliche Südländer zu Tote gehetzt



Tsss, das ist jetzt aber betriebswirtschaftlich der totale Unfug. Deine besten Kunden umbringen...


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2015)

...."Al´der hast du keinen Respekt vor meine Revier...isch mach dich platt..."


----------



## herrundmeister (8. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...."Al´der hast du keinen Respekt vor meine Revier...isch mach dich platt..."


ich weiss wo Dein Haus wohnt


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ..........Alter....du bist noch nicht im Harburger Revier gefahren oder? Da haben wir schon viele überhebliche Südländer zu Tote gehetzt


Challenge accepted


----------



## Eaven (9. September 2015)

Welche Waffe....MTB oder Crosser  ....ich sehe schon, wir müssen neben Odenwald und der Alb auch noch ein EC-Treffen in den HaBe's machen, Hamburg Kietz Besuch inkl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

braucht ihr Sekundanten?


----------



## Eaven (9. September 2015)

Klar wenn du abends mit uns auch über den Kietz rennst und Astra trinkst


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2015)

hamburg ist prima, dann kann ich mal wieder bei felix/needlefuck & hanadi vorbeigucken.
... astra mag ich nicht so...

dann muß ich aber freitag urlaub nehmen um noch mal den freiheit&rosen zu plündern.
Kulturwochenende in HH, geil.

Michel, wann?


----------



## herrundmeister (9. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hamburg ist prima, dann kann ich mal wieder bei felix/needlefuck & hanadi vorbeigucken.
> ... astra mag ich nicht so...
> 
> dann muß ich aber freitag urlaub nehmen um noch mal den hafen&rosen zu plündern.
> ...



17 / 18 oder 24 / 25 Oktober hätte ich noch Luft. Sonst Frühjahr 2016? Du willst doch nicht im Winter nach Hamburg?! Herbst ist glaube ich schon ziemlich dicht. Ausserdem musste Carsten noch etwas Zeit zum trainieren geben


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2015)

isch guck.


----------



## Eaven (9. September 2015)

Jungs, sollen wir denn für Ende Oktober noch mal einen Termin ausdoodle'n?

Ich hätte da ja Bock, auch in Kombi mit HH Tour...

Dann aber mit den Crossern, oder?

Alternativ würde sich auch ein Cross Rennen anbieten, wobei da Ende Oktober/Anfang November nichts in der Nähe von Hamburg ist:
http://www.cyclocross-nord.de/termine.php?typ=extern

OK...muss ich wohl erst mal meine Strava Account deaktivieren, sonst sind meine Trainingseinheiten sichtbar


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2015)

ende oktober mit dem crosser, klar.
wird aber härter für mich da bis dann vermutlich nur noch singlespeeder vom bösen "G".


----------



## licht.t.richter (9. September 2015)

Heute rund um Peebles. Der Rakete fast das Geburtsland zeigen wenn auch zu weit im Norden.


----------



## xerto (9. September 2015)

so ich will auch mal zeigen, was mein bike erleben darf..

bodenseerundreise

besprechung mit den erfahreren reiseleitern

reiseroute: kressborn bis kressborn







die tipps wurden umgesetzt.

erste pause in lindau







zweite in bregrenz







fähre zwischen konstanz und meersburg







nach 136 KM war ich wieder am ausgangspunkt






wer sagt eigentlich, das wasser gerade ist?






war ne schöne runde

knapp über 6 std. bei 34 Grad

ca. 3 liter wasser selbst verbraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (9. September 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> so ich will auch mal zeigen, was mein bike erleben darf..
> 
> bodenseerundreise
> 
> ...




Sind das die drei erfahrene Reiseleiter ?
Warum schaust Du dann so skeptisch   ?


----------



## xerto (9. September 2015)

Ich bin der mittlere

Ich schau doch gar nicht skeptisch. Oder


----------



## Schwimmer (9. September 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich bin der mittlere
> 
> Ich schau doch gar nicht skeptisch. Oder


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Challenge accepted


.....noch mal in Sachen Respekt:



Und 5 Meter weiter ist die Landesgrenze zu Niedersachsen, da geht es dann natürlich richtig zur Sache


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Und 5 Meter weiter ist die Landesgrenze zu Niedersachsen, da geht es dann natürlich richtig zur Sache


Soso... wer liegt denn da 5 Meter weiter unter dem schlichten Holzkreuz verscharrt?


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2015)

Dein wald, dein trail, dein rad...
Du sido des radsports ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (11. September 2015)

Verdammt, ich würde dann gleich mal einen 20'er auf den Herausforderer setzen! Leicht verdientes Geld ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. September 2015)

Herrlich. Mein Haus steht auf 355 m ü. NN. Mein Fahrrad-Arbeitsweg hat 320 hm einfache Strecke. 119m wie süß.


----------



## Eaven (12. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Soso... wer liegt denn da 5 Meter weiter unter dem schlichten Holzkreuz verscharrt?


.....der letzte Süddeutsche der die Challenge angenommen hatte


----------



## 18hls86 (12. September 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> 119m wie süß.



Sind nur 116m. Da zählt ja auch wirklich jeder Meter! 
Und den Stein muss man eigentlich auch abziehen, dann wären es nur noch 115m. 

Trotzdem für Hamburg ...


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....der letzte Süddeutsche der die Challenge angenommen hatte


Leningrad sandwich - flowers (go east lp) *summ*


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. September 2015)

Zwar nicht heute, aber trotzdem gut unterwegs...


----------



## Eaven (12. September 2015)

@bikeandi1974 .....finde ich nicht gut....der Automatendingsda hätte statt einem roten ein blaues Kabel haben müssen. Mann, Mann, Mann...mal ein bissel mehr auf die Details achten bitte.


----------



## danchoize (12. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....noch mal in Sachen Respekt:
> 
> 
> 
> Und 5 Meter weiter ist die Landesgrenze zu Niedersachsen, da geht es dann natürlich richtig zur Sache


Na da hat sich dein 2-Fach Antrieb ja richtig gelohnt. 
Ich komm im krass bergigen Berlin auch mit 1-Fach zurecht. 
Und bei uns sind sogar die Schuttberge (Teufelsberg - 151m) höher.


----------



## Eaven (13. September 2015)

Also noch mal ein bissel Landeskunde....der südliche Zipfel des Hamburger Stadtgebietes reicht an einer Stelle weit in das Gebiet Rosengarten rein, da ist dann auch die höchste Erhebung Hamburgs. 

Drumherum ist Niedersachsen....wenn ihr dann runterscrollt landet ihr in Buchholz. Die Hamburger Berge sind also unser nördliches Revier. Und wenn wir vom Hof Richtung Süden fahren dann können wir uns in der Lüneburger Heide austoben.

http://www.ostfriesland-routenplane...87662530997615&z=13&mt=oa_topo&tab=WelcomeTab

PS: Diese Karte habe ich mal irgendwo im Internet aufgestöbert....das coole daran....es ist möglich sich bis auf die Topokarten reinzuzoomen...ich liebe das Ding....kann ich mich stundenlang mit beschäftigen... um z.B. neue Trails zu suchen

Soweit mir bekannt geht das bei Google maps nicht mehr...oder?

PS: Daniel, da hast du dich ja selbst als Guide für Berlin gemeldet.... 18. - 20. März 2016 ist vermerkt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2015)

hehe, geil,- Cotic- Tour Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> @bikeandi1974 .....finde ich nicht gut....der Automatendingsda hätte statt einem roten ein blaues Kabel haben müssen. Mann, Mann, Mann...mal ein bissel mehr auf die Details achten bitte.


 Ja stimmt, sorry. Aber da ich schon in der 4 von 24 Stunden Krämpfe hatte, waren mir Details auf dem Foddo, Manieren beim "Essen" und ein anständiger Satzbau in den wenigen Konversationen schont recht früh egal...


----------



## Eaven (13. September 2015)

24 STD Rennen...ach du Scheiße....fehlt mir noch in meiner Rennsammlung


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2015)

Dann lass uns doch für nächstes Jahr ein Cotic- Team bilden und ein solches fahren 
München?  Schlaflos im Sattel?


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2015)

Schlaflos ist ja nur ein paar stunden...

Idsten, duisburg...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2015)

Genau, einfach mal Ideen sammeln... Wer mitmachen will schreibt mir am besten ne p.N., dann Bau ich ne Gruppe draus.


----------



## herrundmeister (13. September 2015)

Offenburg


----------



## darkJST (13. September 2015)

2much4you

Auch wenn das von HH nicht grad der nächste Weg ist...gut, München auch nicht, aber da fährt man ja nur im flachen

Da hab ich übrigens das erste (26er) Soul in echt und mit 650b aufgebaut gesehen


----------



## Eaven (14. September 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch für nächstes Jahr ein Cotic- Team bilden und ein solches fahren
> München?  Schlaflos im Sattel?


.........ein Rennteam finde ich gut, Schlaflos im Sattel fehlt mir, wäre für mich sicher auch ein guter Einstieg. Evtl. könnten wir auch mal ein Marathon nächstes Jahr fahren, und das als "Cotic Treffen" veranstalten. Dann bei einer Veranstaltung auf der auch ein Endurorennen statt findet, z.B. Willingen oder Mad East, so das sich auch ein paar Rocket Fahrer dazu finden können. 

Wo wir gerade bei dem ganz Krams sind, die Saison beginnt ja eigentlich in ein paar Wochen mit dem Winterpokal.


----------



## scylla (14. September 2015)

Für SIS müsst ihr euch aber Mühe geben. Ich glaub das ist höllisch schwierig, dort einen Startplatz zu ergattern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (14. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> .........ein Rennteam finde ich gut, Schlaflos im Sattel fehlt mir, wäre für mich sicher auch ein guter Einstieg. Evtl. könnten wir auch mal ein Marathon nächstes Jahr fahren, und das als "Cotic Treffen" veranstalten. Dann bei einer Veranstaltung auf der auch ein Endurorennen statt findet, z.B. Willingen oder Mad East, so das sich auch ein paar Rocket Fahrer dazu finden können.
> 
> Wo wir gerade bei dem ganz Krams sind, die Saison beginnt ja eigentlich in ein paar Wochen mit dem Winterpokal.



Volle Befürwortung. 
Bei Interesse biete ich mich an Teamtrikots zu gestalten.  (Ich weiss, COTIC Trikots sind hier'n heikles Thema ... )


----------



## Alumini (14. September 2015)

Rad am Ring


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2015)

Jetzt ist erstmal CX saison.
Auf SiS habe ich keinen bock.


----------



## herrundmeister (14. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Für SIS müsst ihr euch aber Mühe geben. Ich glaub das ist höllisch schwierig, dort einen Startplatz zu ergattern.



in der Tat. Die Nachfrage ist anscheinend so hoch / die Kapazitäten so beschränkt das man das Startplatzrecht auf Lebenszeit bei vorheriger Teilnahme auch gekippt hat. In meinen Augen ist die Teilnahme dort aber so oder so nicht erstrebenswert wenn man nicht zu elitären Kern gehört


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. September 2015)

Meine Meinung ist: Kann man mal gemacht haben, muss man aber nicht. Wenn, dann gehe ich eh nur noch als Solofahrer an den Start. Das blöde "...aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden..." und so. Dann lieber gleich durchfahren... Da lernt man sich wahrscheinlich nochmal ganz anders kennen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2015)

.. oder solo fahren müßen, weil der andere depp tief + fest schläft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (15. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> .. oder solo fahren müßen, weil der andere depp tief + fest schläft...



oder der andere Depp mit Migräne im Stau steht weil er zu lange gepennt hat!


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2015)

gib es zu Du bist ein Horst Horst Horst :trinkbruder:


----------



## darkJST (15. September 2015)

Für solche organisatorischen Geschichten hat man nen Teambetreuer dabei


----------



## Eaven (15. September 2015)

Ich merke schon das wird was mit euch....ich spende ein 6x3 Meter Teamzelt mit Serviceecke und Darkroom.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich merke schon das wird was mit euch....ich spende ein 6x3 Meter Teamzelt mit Serviceecke und Darkroom.



Aber bitte mit Kaktus


----------



## frogmatic (16. September 2015)

Ne ganze Seite nur Gelaber... 
Schnell ein Bild - zwar nicht von heute sondern vom letzten Herbst, dafür Hardtail im Vinschgau:


----------



## duckeggundweg (16. September 2015)

Heut' früh, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## danchoize (17. September 2015)

Auch hier: Arbeitsweg.


----------



## darkJST (17. September 2015)

Der Sitzwinkel sieht wirklich verdammt flach aus


----------



## danchoize (17. September 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel sieht wirklich verdammt flach aus


Ja, war auch mein einziger Zweifel an der Geo und ich hätte ihn vielleicht auch gerne noch etwas steiler.... Aber bisher hat sich das noch nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht.

Edit: und zur not hab ich nach hinten noch 25mm Verstellbereich an den Sattelstreben, das macht dann ca. 1-1,5 Grad
Versteh auch nicht wie man (in diesem Fall Cy) heutzutage den Sitzwinkel noch abflachen kann ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duckeggundweg (17. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Auch hier: Arbeitsweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 420776


Möckernbrücke??


----------



## danchoize (17. September 2015)

duckeggundweg schrieb:


> Möckernbrücke??


Fast - Gleisdreieck. Aber keine 100 m von der Möckernbrücke.


----------



## tsujoshi (17. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Auch hier: Arbeitsweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 420776



Man, die Kiste gefällt richtig gut. Ich hab den Aufbau schon mitverfolgt. Da juckts einen echt  
Der flache SW nervt echt manchmal ein wenig, aber iwi hab ich mich beim BFe schnell dran gewöhnt. Sattel nach vorne und es geht besser


----------



## danchoize (19. September 2015)

OK. Dann noch mehr davon:






Diesmal Hometrail im Grunewald und dazu diese Musik


----------



## brigdompteur (19. September 2015)

Heute auf der Sophienhöhe gewesen,


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2015)

Gestern mit dem ein oder anderen Cotic unterwegs:



_acht Coticler und eine Coticla am Rand von Stuttgart, dabei alte und neue Souls, BFes und Solarisse_




_Cy sei Dank für die bunten Rahmenfarben_

Mehr Bilder und Infos zum SACT II* finden sich hier.

*das *S*chwäbische *A*lb *C*otic *T*reffen fand nach SACT I im Frühjahr 2015 jetzt zum zweiten Mal statt. Und nein, das mit der Alb ist kein Schreibfehler, denn das Ganze hat rein gar nichts mit den Alpen zu tun und nein, Stuttgart liegt nicht auf der Schwäbischen Alb (sondern nur in der Nähe), aber das erste Treffen fand nun mal dort (rund um Bad Urach) statt und SACT klingt einfach besser als SWCT (SüdWestCoticTreffen…?). Das nächste SACT-Treffen hat gute Chancen in Horb oder Bad Herrenalb stattzufinden (beides im Schwarzwald).

Das nächste mir bekannte Cotic Treffen findet am 10. Oktober im Odenwald statt: Link zum Thread.


----------



## Osakazuki (27. September 2015)

Heute bin ich das erste Mal mit meinem Solaris (Orange) im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen und ich bin echt sehr begeistert.  Ich sitze wunderbar, das Teil fährt genial um die Kurven,  fährt super bergab und bergauf  und 2x10 scheint für mein "Revier" perfekt zu sein. Glaube mein Fully steht jetzt erstmal viel rum...
Begleitet von einem Freund der ebenfalls seit Anfang 2015 ein Solaris fährt.... kleines Treffen im Rheinland sozusagen ( am Odenwald Treffen bin ich im Urlaub, aber das nächste kommt ja bestimmt)


----------



## Hockdrik (27. September 2015)

Schönes Foto und saucoole Schalter an dem blauen Solaris - 2x8 mit XT Daumenschaltern?!


----------



## Osakazuki (27. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schönes Foto und saucoole Schalter an dem blauen Solaris - 2x8 mit XT Daumenschaltern?!


ne 3x7 XT & 25 Jahre alt, meine ich... läuft aber wunderbar, 1x11 XT steht auf seinem "Wunschzettel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (27. September 2015)

Ein paar schlechte Fotos von unserer Highlight Tour mit Trailsuche im benachbarten Bike Revier am Wochenende.


----------



## frogmatic (27. September 2015)

Schee!
Hoffentlich hat sich keiner in der Strippe verheddert - bei Gelegenheit würde ich mal mit ins Schieferrevier kommen!


----------



## rayc (27. September 2015)

Bis auf den Fleck in der Mitte der Linse sind die Fotos alle top 
Paar Stellen erkenne ich sogar wieder.


----------



## Sleyvas (29. September 2015)

Ich auch - ich auch


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2015)

sieht gut aus da. klär mich bitte mal jemand auf welche ecke das ist. merci.


----------



## Sleyvas (29. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht gut aus da. klär mich bitte mal jemand auf welche ecke das ist. merci.


Schaunse mal PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. September 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Schaunse mal PN



Darf ich das auch erfahren?


----------



## rayc (29. September 2015)

ist an der Lahn.


----------



## Sleyvas (30. September 2015)

Darf ich wieder Sterne betteln?  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1906247?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2015)

Auf den knien?


----------



## Sleyvas (30. September 2015)

Zu spät! Ab 50 Sternen ist Betteln auf den Knien aus


----------



## derAndre (1. Oktober 2015)

Hey Ihr zwei,

sowas sind mit Abstand meine Lieblingstrails. Dort spielt das BFe seine Stärken am besten aus. Leider komme ich viel zu selten dazu. Sehr schön und beides schöne Bikes!

Bis dann vom mittlerweile fast nur noch vollgefederten
André


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Oktober 2015)

@derAndre 
Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung. Mein Liteville rennt ja dank neuem Fahrwerk inzwischen auch wieder - und das nun endlich verdammt gut. Für solche Trails ist und bleibt das BFe aber trotzdem meine Nr. 1. Langsam, steil, verblockt, stufig-rumplig-rutschig - da fühlt es sich am wohlsten  
Nächstes Jahr werd ich es wohl auch mal mit an den Ochsenkopf nehmen. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es sich da schlägt. Vermutlich werde ich den armen Leuten auf den DH-Böcken mit der Lahmarschigkeit Tränen in die Augen treiben aber da müssen sie dann durch.


----------



## derAndre (1. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem KTWR Video fährst Du aber vollgefederten Stahl aus England und kein Leichtdorf oder?


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Oktober 2015)

@derAndre KTWR-Video? Meinste das üble Failvideo (herrje, hatte ganz vergessen, wie übel das war)? Das Leidwill war ja mein erstes Bike, mit dem hab ich überhaupt angefangen zu radeln. Noch mit Fox-Schrottdämpfer und ner 32er Talas drin, das taugte nix. Deswegen ist das BFe ist dann im Dezember 2014 dazugekommen, weil ich mit dem 301 wie es war nicht klarkam. Seitdem über 6 Monate nur BFe (Erleuchtung!) und jetzt taugt auch das runderneuerte Leidwill seit Kurzem wieder (fühlt sich endlich mal wie ein Fully an und das Fahrwerk arbeitet nicht mehr gegen mich).


----------



## derAndre (1. Oktober 2015)

Sorry ich hab Dich mit Scylla verwechselt, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (1. Oktober 2015)

HAHAHAH! Mal wieder jemand auf der Verwechsler-Liste


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2015)

ja, das mit dem englisch gefederten Stahl bin ich


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch stumpf das "vollgefedert" überlesen, sonst hätte ich direkt auf dich verwiesen...


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Oktober 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> HAHAHAH! Mal wieder jemand auf der Verwechsler-Liste



Naja, bei euch zwei Süßen gibt's ja auch ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten ...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> HAHAHAH! Mal wieder jemand auf der Verwechsler-Liste



Neulich war auch ein Mädel mit BFe - die wohl nicht im Forum ist - beim Stuttgarter Cotic Treffen dabei und ich habe Sie ganz begeistert gefragt, ob sie Scylla oder Kreischwurst ist und dass ich mich sehr freue, endlich eine von Euch beiden persönlich kennzulernen. 
Fand sie gar nicht lustig.  

Und ich habe mich dann ganz betroffen gefragt, wie viele Mädels mit Bfe es denn wohl geben mag.

=> Wer seid Ihr und wenn ja - wie viele?


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Oktober 2015)

@scylla Hat @Schwimmer uns da gerade wirklich "süß" genannt? 

@Hockdrik Ein paar wird's schon da draußen noch geben. Nur zeigen vermutlich nicht alle entsprechende Präsenz.
Jetzt machst du mich aber gerade neugierig. Du sagst Kreischwurst...was bedeutet, dass du mich bei FB kennst. Du bist nicht zufällig der Kumpel vom Konstantin, für den er ständig auf ner Taunustour die Wurst abgelichtet hat?


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Du sagst Kreischwurst...was bedeutet, dass du mich bei FB kennst. Du bist nicht zufällig der Kumpel vom Konstantin, für den er ständig auf ner Taunustour die Wurst abgelichtet hat?



Kumpel von Konst passt, aber Bilder hat er mir nie gezeigt... 
Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass er welche "für mich" aufgenommen hat.


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2015)

ich bin nicht süß 

@Hockdrik
weiß nicht so genau wieviele wir sind, hab leider den Überblick über meine multiplen Persönlichkeiten verloren. Daher ist es auch nicht so einfach zu beantworten, wer wir sind, vielleicht bin ich ja immer wieder jemand anders, oder doch immer nur die gleiche... wobei sind wir überhaupt "die" oder vielleicht sogar manchmal "der"? 

Achja, man könnte mal wieder ein Unterwegsbild posten. Keine Ahnung welche der multiplen Persönlichkeiten das nun schon wieder ist, aber es ist zumindest ein Cotic aufm Bild


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2015)

The end of an era...
Das X unterwegs richtung SW...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (2. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Neulich war auch ein Mädel mit BFe - die wohl nicht im Forum ist - beim Stuttgarter Cotic Treffen dabei und ich habe Sie ganz begeistert gefragt, ob sie Scylla oder Kreischwurst ist und dass ich mich sehr freue, endlich eine von Euch beiden persönlich kennzulernen.
> Fand sie gar nicht lustig.
> 
> Und ich habe mich dann ganz betroffen gefragt, wie viele Mädels mit Bfe es denn wohl geben mag.
> ...


Wenn es die vom grupembild ist, dann
Sie ist hier auch im forum unterwegs und aus Rhein - Main. 
Outen muss sie sich aber selbst.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich bin nicht süß


Mindestens so süß wie ich


----------



## loui-w (2. Oktober 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> @scylla Hat @Schwimmer uns da gerade wirklich "süß" genannt?



 Wenn man euch nur von Fotos kennt...


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Mindestens so süß wie ich



du legst die Messlatte ja ganz schön tief
von daher könnten wir uns darauf einigen


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Oktober 2015)

@scylla & @Sleyvas:

Ohje, da habe ich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt als ich die Kurzform meiner Gedanken niederschrieb ... 
Ihr kennt das sicherlich, dass Männer zuweilen eher etwas einsilbig sind oder Gedanken kurz und knapp fassen können ...  

Ich wollte nicht keinesfalls despektierlich über euch sprechen, im Gegenteil ...
Ich finde es klasse was ihr in Sachen Biken (Fahrtechnik & Fahrradtechnik) so ganz lässig hinzaubert, falls irgendjemand eine Frage hat, diese wahlweise oder als Gesamtpaket kompetent, witzig, charmant etc. beatwortet ...
... und das mit den Süßen war so weder gedacht noch gemeint, ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass gewisse Ähnlichkeiten in eure äußerlichen Erscheinung zwischen euch gibt und diese Erscheinung auch honorig erwähnen ...

... so jetzt könnt ihr mich verdreschen ...


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Mindestens so süß wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (2. Oktober 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Wenn man euch nur von Fotos kennt...



aha, Du kennst also beide persönlich ...


----------



## Eaven (2. Oktober 2015)

Was denn hier los.....entwickelt sich zur Kontaktbörse....https://www.parship.de ....ich bin die Blonde mit dem BFe


----------



## loui-w (2. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> aha, Du kennst also beide persönlich ...



Mehr oder weniger, ja.

Unterwegs in der Pfalz:


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2015)

In der pfalz hat sich einer beim naturtreppenbau ausgetobt als wären es finnische fjorde...


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2015)

was ist eine natur-treppe? gibt es in finnland fjorde? und was haben fjorde mit treppen gemeinsam? 
fragen über fragen


----------



## scylla (3. Oktober 2015)

Wer das BFe liebt, der....


----------



## 18hls86 (3. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Foto! Schaut auch nach sehr viel Spaß aus!


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> In der pfalz hat sich einer beim naturtreppenbau ausgetobt als wären es finnische fjorde...



Rauch doch 'mal 'was anderes ...


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2015)

Prost. Sorry für offtopic.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Schaut auch nach sehr viel Spaß aus!



klar doch... oder wie kommst du normalerweise aufn Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich meinte ja die Abfahrt, das schöne Panorama, das tolle Bike und die hübsche Lady, natürlich!! 

Schönes Pic halt! 

Das Radpackage macht doch die Gipfelankunft um so schöner. Wer es bequem haben will, nimmt halt einen kostengünstigen Esel oder einen teueren Heli!

Klugscheißmodus off.  

SG Jürgen


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Bilder sind zwar schon etwas älter (Juni), aber besser spät als nie posten. 
Geschossen wurden sie von @lukidtm aka LuRu Photography










Und hier noch ein Schnappschuss der Bifi von heute & mit neuem Lenker.


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Queristmehr (7. Oktober 2015)

so mir waren auch nochmal unterwegs. hab drei vier bilder vom letzen samstag war bestes wetter und top licht bei uns im wald


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2015)

Schick - wo'sn das?


----------



## Queristmehr (7. Oktober 2015)

das zwischen dierdorf und neuwied. so rand vom Westerwald......


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2015)

Danke! 
(Driedorf...?)


----------



## duckeggundweg (9. Oktober 2015)

Letzter Arbeitstag und jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub!! Juhuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2015)

... ich habe den falschen job. Schönen urlaub!


----------



## duckeggundweg (9. Oktober 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Schoasdromme (9. Oktober 2015)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind zwar schon etwas älter (Juni), aber besser spät als nie posten.
> Geschossen wurden sie von @lukidtm aka LuRu Photography
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön, endlich mal ein Bild von einem COTIC in der Luft.
Die meisten Fahrer dieser Marke scheinen ja nur am Boden zu bleiben... 
(zumindest sieht man keine Bilder davon) dabei liegt es doch soo gut IN der Luft!


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Bilder-Nachtrag: vor ein paar Wochen mit dem BFe unterwegs


----------



## Eaven (13. Oktober 2015)

Ist prima das du uns ganz vorsichtig wieder an den Schnee gewöhnst. Morgen soll es im Harz > 500hm schneien


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

ähm ja, meine langsame Gewöhnung hatte ich schon im September. Ich befürchte, sie hat nicht gefruchtet und ich werde den Winter trotzdem hassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (13. Oktober 2015)

duckeggundweg schrieb:


> Letzter Arbeitstag und jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub!! Juhuu


Gutes Bild


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ähm ja, meine langsame Gewöhnung hatte ich schon im September. Ich befürchte, sie hat nicht gefruchtet und ich werde den Winter trotzdem hassen



... wenn Du im Winter soviel Spaß hast wie auf den Westalpen-Bildern, dann wird das mit dem hassen nix ...


----------



## duckeggundweg (17. Oktober 2015)

_Zusammen mit Frauchens Würfel, in Berlins Norden unterwegs..._


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Oktober 2015)

War zwar nicht "Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs" sondern gestern...

aber dafür hat es Spass gemacht. Red Bull 26 Zoll Orientierungsrennen, natürlich waren nur 29er Racer am Start, unter 10% 26er, 26er Hardtails noch weniger und ob es neben meinem Cotic noch ein weiteres Stahlross im namens gebenden 26 Zoll Format gab wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Aber das kleine hat sich tapfer geschlagen!

Danke für das tolle Rad!


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Oktober 2015)

Oh, jetzt sogar ein Zielphoto 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21678421003/in/album-72157659634063099/


----------



## BrotherMo (20. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt verstehe ich auch den Nickname... 

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Oktober 2015)

Nur 195. Rahmengröße L ist super finde ich, hab ja sogar nen 50 mm Vorbau dran. Einziges Zugeständnis ist eine ungekürzte Gabel mit entsprechendem Spacerturm, da ich das beim Stolperbiken sonst zu unangenehm finde.


----------



## BrotherMo (20. Oktober 2015)

Und ich dicke Wurst mach mir mit meinen 1,90 Sorgen ob ich auf ein L passen würde..... 

Danke!

(Wobei.... Jetzt gehen mir echt die Argumente aus keines zu kaufen......)


----------



## nervy1962 (20. Oktober 2015)

1,93 und glücklich auf ner L-Wurst


----------



## Eaven (21. Oktober 2015)

Das geht schon mit den großen Menschen > 1,95 auf L Rädern. Vorausgesetzt diese sind gewohnt so ein bissel "im Knien zu fahren". Ich habe schon oft beobachtet das sich viele Fahrer so eine Sitzposition angewöhnt haben, sicher aus der Not heraus weil sie sonst mit den Standardrahmengrößen nicht klar kommen. Leider bietet Cotic auch nur das Solaris in XL und die paar Rahmen die Cy bestellt hatte waren schnell weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (21. Oktober 2015)

L passt schon (hattest du mir ja auch empfohlen und die kurze Probefahrt in Stuttgart hat mir das eigentlich auch gezeigt) aber man(n) überlegt halt doch wenn aktuell ein XL zuhause steht....... (anderes Rad, anderer Einsatz, eh klar....)
Ab wann wäre das graue hübsche Ding denn lieferbar?


----------



## Eaven (21. Oktober 2015)

Du meinst das Bfe in Battleship Grey? Das ist ab sofort lieferbar. Wir werden auch einmal in der Woche von den Brits beliefert. Wenn also mal eine Größe oder Farbe nicht bei uns auf Lager ist bekommen wir schnell was aus England ran.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2015)

@BrotherMo wolltest Du nicht mal meines Probefahren? Ggf. wäre das sogar abzugeben...


----------



## BrotherMo (21. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @BrotherMo wolltest Du nicht mal meines Probefahren? Ggf. wäre das sogar abzugeben...


Korrekt.... Danke auch für die Option...
Wann würde es dir den mal passen mich einige Meter mit dem Rad rollen zu lassen.
War nur leider recht viel geschäftlich eingebunden... Somit eher Internet- Biker gewesen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Oktober 2015)

Im Moor...da hängt die "Seele"...


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Oktober 2015)

Das kommt davon, wenn der Heliumdruck in den Reifen zu hoch ist! 
Typisches Anwendungsfehlerbild bei Helium mit Schlauch.  Gibt schlimmeres!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Oktober 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn der Heliumdruck in den Reifen zu hoch ist!
> Typisches Anwendungsfehlerbild bei Helium mit Schlauch.  Gibt schlimmeres!



neee..falsch....Du musst nur mit einer Truppe hinterhältiger steelbike-neider-noname-alu-honks unterwegs sein, dann haste den Salat


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Oktober 2015)

Selber Schuld! Man muss halt immer Aufpassen, bei den Kinesistigern. 
Trotzdem cooles Pic! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## aju (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2015)

Burgbiken im Elsass


----------



## danchoize (29. Oktober 2015)

Sieht steil aus.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2015)

Eine schöne Eigenschaft an Burgen ist, normalerweise auf "sicheren" Hügeln zu stehen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nette Gemäuer gucken kann und gleichzeitig noch nett Biken kann 
Im Elsass haben sie's teilweise auch echt wild getrieben, pro Hügel mindestens eine Burg. Oder, wie an diesem Hügel, gleich drei davon untereinander gestapelt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Oktober 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sieht steil aus.



müsste geil heißen


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> müsste geil heißen



... nix müsste ...
... schaut geil aus ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal eins dieser Ereignisse, bei denen man dann zu Hause überlegt: Hmm, wenn das an anderer Stelle geschehen wäre.

Hat von euch schon einmal jemand sowas gesehen? Muss man jetzt Ersatzbeläge dabei haben? Schöne Herbsttour vorzeitig beendet. Gott sei Dank ohne Verletzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2015)

Shimano IceTec!? Gesehen nicht, aber gehört. Wird auf Kulanz ersetzt (immerhin), da man bei Schimpanso um das Problem weiß...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Shimano IceTec!? Gesehen nicht, aber gehört. Wird auf Kulanz ersetzt (immerhin), da man bei Schimpanso um das Problem weiß...


Krass, ist bei mir das erste mal. Wenn man dadurch einen Wanderer auf die Hörner nimmt, Halleluja. An der Bremse hört der Spaß echt auf.


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Shimano IceTec!? Gesehen nicht, aber gehört. Wird auf Kulanz ersetzt (immerhin), da man bei Schimpanso um das Problem weiß...



Na, das ist ja großmütig ... 
... und was sonst noch so anfällt ...  
... dann sollen sie sofort den Fehler bekanntgeben und einen Rückruf starten ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2015)

Rückruf? Wir sind doch nicht bei den Vierrad- Coladosenfahrern!

Hier und hier ist das Problem bereits besprochen worden,- ohne ernstliche Reaktion!

Bei der Bremse hört der Spaß auf,- ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Oktober 2015)

Schockierend, dass da von Shimano niemand aktiv wird. Ich meine, ich war quasi am Eingang einer steilen wurzeligen Trailtour. Fünfzehn Minuten später hätte das schon sehr ernst werden können. Und die sagen: och. Sind nur vier von hunderttausend? Wie bitte? Shimano ist grade derbe in meinem Ansehen gesunken.


----------



## danchoize (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute mit dem Solaris unterwegs gewesen ... Und die Crosser-Truppe von Rapha "versägt"....












Berlin, Grunewald, Havel


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Oktober 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Solaris unterwegs gewesen ... Und die Crosser-Truppe von Rapha "versägt"....
> Anhang anzeigen 432623
> Anhang anzeigen 432624Anhang anzeigen 432625Anhang anzeigen 432626Anhang anzeigen 432627
> Berlin, Grunewald, Havel



... tja, die haben nicht so gutes Material ...   
... die investieren mehr in stylische Oberbekleidung ...


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Oktober 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Rückruf? Wir sind doch nicht bei den Vierrad- Coladosenfahrern!
> 
> Hier und hier ist das Problem bereits besprochen worden,- ohne ernstliche Reaktion!
> 
> Bei der Bremse hört der Spaß auf,- ganz meine Meinung!



... erschreckend wie die reagieren ...    



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Schockierend, dass da von Shimano niemand aktiv wird. Ich meine, ich war quasi am Eingang einer steilen wurzeligen Trailtour. Fünfzehn Minuten später hätte das schon sehr ernst werden können. Und die sagen: och. Sind nur vier von hunderttausend? Wie bitte? Shimano ist grade derbe in meinem Ansehen gesunken.



... da kannste nur froh sein, dass nix passiert ist ... 
... verantwortungslose Haltung ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. November 2015)

Heute bissl gefilmt.


----------



## brigdompteur (1. November 2015)

Solaris im Blätterwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. November 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Heute bissl gefilmt.


Sieht verdächtig nach dem Winterstein bei Bad Nauheim aus...
Da würde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal mitkommen, ist gar nicht weit von mir


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. November 2015)

Kiel, Westensee





Angriff und Verteidigung


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Solaris unterwegs gewesen ... Und die Crosser-Truppe von Rapha "versägt"....
> Anhang anzeigen 432623
> Anhang anzeigen 432624Anhang anzeigen 432625Anhang anzeigen 432626Anhang anzeigen 432627
> Berlin, Grunewald, Havel


fvck rapha!
Gut gemacht. Ich sehe immer zu, dass mich bei rennen keiner der ralphas überholt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Sieht verdächtig nach dem Winterstein bei Bad Nauheim aus...
> Da würde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal mitkommen, ist gar nicht weit von mir


Jupp. So ist es. Mal sehen, wie viele Chancen der Herbst noch bietet. Ansonsten gerne.


----------



## frogmatic (1. November 2015)

Ich hate gar nicht auf dem Schirm, das du um die Ecke wohnst.

Heute war ja Bombenwetter, und ich habe nur meine Erkältung versucht auszuatmen, bei einem langen Spaziergang...


----------



## danchoize (3. November 2015)

Winterpokal Punkte sammeln für Team Eaven


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. November 2015)

Gehts schon los???


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. November 2015)

...gestern


----------



## MaxBas (3. November 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Soul in dem neuen Gelb oder Racing Green auf freier Wildbahn gesehen? Finde beide Farben sehr cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (3. November 2015)

Die Farben sind ja schon seit einem Jahr am Escapade bzw. seit 2 Jahren am Roadrat in freier Wildbahn unterwegs.

Das Grün ist sehr dezent und edel, es passt perfekt zu schwarzen Gabeln und Anbauteilen.

Das Gelb ist schon ein bissel "laut".


----------



## Eaven (3. November 2015)

Ganz gut unterwegs mit dem Ding:


----------



## MaxBas (4. November 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Die Farben sind ja schon seit einem Jahr am Escapade bzw. seit 2 Jahren am Roadrat in freier Wildbahn unterwegs.
> 
> Das Grün ist sehr dezent und edel, es passt perfekt zu schwarzen Gabeln und Anbauteilen.
> 
> Das Gelb ist schon ein bissel "laut".



Das Grün sieht echt top aus. Hat das  Soul eigentlich einen Bohrung am Sattelrohr für eine Reverb oder Stealth Sattelstütze?


----------



## Eaven (4. November 2015)

Nö, da passen nur Reverb's mit externer Kabelführung....und um der Frage vorzubeugen...nein, da kann man nicht einfach ein Loch ins Sitzrohr "dremeln" .....mehr gern per PM, sonst langweilen sich die anderen....ist ja ein Cotic Unterwegs Thread


----------



## radjey (4. November 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...nein, da kann man nicht einfach ein Loch ins Sitzrohr "dremeln" .....


Habe ich beim Rocket lange überlegt, da auch die Zugführung für stealth passen würde. Aber auch nach Cy`s letzter Mail zum neuen Rocket habe ich mich jetzt dagegen entschieden.
Falls also jemand ein Rocket 26" L sucht, hätte da was...

Und damit es zum Thema passt; zwar nicht von heute, aber ich freue mich auf die bevorstehende Schlammsaison hier im Bergischen


----------



## Rheingauer (4. November 2015)

Winterpokalpunkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2015)

sauber.


----------



## martn (5. November 2015)

Neulich in Ostthüringen:





Herbst in Thüringen by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. November 2015)

Kleine Abendrunde mit Spieleinlage. Herbstlaub und Regen vom Vortag machen den Basalt etwas.. rutschig.


----------



## aju (8. November 2015)




----------



## scylla (18. November 2015)

Laubtauchen 

einmal vor der französischen Grenze







und einmal hinter der französischen Grenze


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. November 2015)

Schöne Bilder! Vielleicht sollte man auch mal mit ein paar Leuten eine kleine BFe/Soul Ausfahrt in der Eifel machen...


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2015)

schee bunt.

saß schon lange nicht mehr auf dem mtb...


----------



## frogmatic (18. November 2015)

Scheee... und an den Sandsteinen kann man sicher klettern, wenn man keine Lust mehr hat zu radeln


----------



## MarcoVau (18. November 2015)

Mittagspause...


----------



## ultraschwer (19. November 2015)

Hut ab vor dem mit den Stümpfen im letzten Bild.
Damit ist Radfahren generell anspruchsvoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (22. November 2015)

Teufelsberg


----------



## extrafresh78 (22. November 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Teufelsberg
> Anhang anzeigen 438637


Sehr schickes Rad.Alles richtig gemacht.Finde die DT Swiss Gabel passt da echt super rein.
Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2015)

Letzthin, als es noch schön war:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2015)

Schön war es heute auch,- nur mein Solaris war nicht fotogen. Es wollte lieber mit mir zusammen hinter der Kamera herfahren


----------



## scylla (22. November 2015)

igitt, weiß


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2015)

Bei uns gab es leider noch keinen Schnee nur unmengen Mocke:




Langsam gewöhne ich mich daran. Aber es wird noch ein bisschen dauern bis die Federelemente perfekt eingestellt sind.


----------



## duckeggundweg (28. November 2015)

Am Müggelsee


Zwar nicht gerade wortwörtlich "Heute [...] unterwegs", aber hauptsache es sieht jut aus!


----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2015)




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist deiner Sattelstütze kalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Rase hat vorne eine Nut mit je einer Bohrung für jeden Rastpunkt, darin greift der Bolzen, der die Position der Stütze arretiert. Ich glaub bei der Gravity Dropper sind diese als Durchgangsbohrung ausgeführt. Die GD könnte man demnach ohne Strumpf fahren, da wird der Dreck in den Rahmen durchgedrückt. Was ja schon blöd genug wäre, aber bei der Rase würde jeglicher Dreck die Mechanik blockieren und ein Einrasten wär nicht mehr möglich. Ergo: Strumpf.


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Dezember 2015)

Lennart schrieb:


>




uhhu, ein glossy black Soul, wo haste denn das her???
Schickes Teil ...
... nur die Griffe ...


----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2015)

Gebraucht aus UK.
Sind für meine Hände einfach die besten, da geht Funktion vor Optik.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Lennart schrieb:


> Die Rase ...



ach Gottchen, das ist eine Rase Mamba. Jetzt fällt der Groschen. Die sieht man auch einfach zu selten (genauer eigentlich hab ich noch nie eine "live" gesehen). Ich hab garnicht geschnallt, dass das eine Remotestütze ist und hab mich gewundert, warum du einen Strumpf über deine Sattelstütze ziehst 

Wie bist du mit der Rase zufrieden?


----------



## Lennart (3. Dezember 2015)

Rustikal verarbeitet, hat Spiel in alle Richtungen. Aber macht, was sie soll. Geht hoch, geht runter. Mechanisch zuverlässig. 
Bis zu 225 mm Verstellweg. Für den Soul Rahmen hab ich den Ausfahrweg auf ca. 200 mm begrenzt, sonst kommt der Sattel zu hoch. Würd gern gegen ne Vecnum tauschen, aber die gibts ja auch seit Jahren nicht zu kaufen...


----------



## martn (3. Dezember 2015)

Lennart schrieb:


> Die Rase hat vorne eine Nut mit je einer Bohrung für jeden Rastpunkt, darin greift der Bolzen, der die Position der Stütze arretiert. Ich glaub bei der Gravity Dropper sind diese als Durchgangsbohrung ausgeführt. Die GD könnte man demnach ohne Strumpf fahren, da wird der Dreck in den Rahmen durchgedrückt. Was ja schon blöd genug wäre, aber bei der Rase würde jeglicher Dreck die Mechanik blockieren und ein Einrasten wär nicht mehr möglich. Ergo: Strumpf.


Bei der GD sind das ebenfalls keine Durchschüsse. Die sollte man auch nich ohne den altmodisch wirkenden Faltenbalg fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (6. Dezember 2015)

Zufälliges Treffen heute.
Und selbst wenn das Bfe die gleiche Farbe hat, sie dürfen miteinander kuscheln und sich beschnuppern aber getauscht wird nicht....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. Dezember 2015)

Race King Supersonic anner BFe. Das muss der Driftking sein. Damn.


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2015)

Rad hätt ich getauscht, aber die Reifen hätt ich nicht genommen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Dezember 2015)

Tagesaktuell bei fast 10 Grad und mit kurzen Hosen


----------



## derAndre (8. Dezember 2015)

ist die Information mit den kurzen Hosen irgendwie ungewöhnlich? Alles über minus fünf °C sagt kurze Hose impliziet aus oder nicht?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ungewöhnlich für Mitte Dezember, nicht für mich


----------



## frogmatic (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich trage einfach lange Lycra unter kurzen Shorts (  ), dann muss ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Schönes Bild, sehr hübsches Licht!


----------



## extrafresh78 (9. Dezember 2015)

2*10 Antrieb wieder umgebaut.So nun bleibt das so


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2015)

Schön stimmig,gefällt,26",2x10 und geiler LRS


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich trage einfach lange Lycra unter kurzen Shorts (  ), dann muss ich mich nicht entscheiden.
> 
> Schönes Bild, sehr hübsches Licht!



Ick trag nix drunter ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. Dezember 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ick trag nix drunter ....


Pics?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Pics?



Das will wirklich keiner sehen


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Pics gerne, aber bitte nur mit was drüber


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## derAndre (13. Dezember 2015)

Seit ich das neue Sheffieldbike habe, haben wir nur noch englisches Wetter. Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Rad aus Californien besorgen?!?!?
Schöne, matschig regnerische Runde heute:




zwei Individualisten unterwegs:




Bis bald im Wald
der André


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

So muss das 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

Auch schmutzig






Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (13. Dezember 2015)

Tja @nervy1962 , 1:0 für @derAndre


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ne geht klar,waren mehr Wasserpfützen als Schlammlöcher auf meinem Weg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (14. Dezember 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...Schöne, matschig regnerische Runde heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse Muster auf der Brust, ich empfehle dir:
https://www.facebook.com/2435643091...0.1450099674./490167634488403/?type=3&theater


----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2015)

@Eaven, Schau mal genau hin. Ist installiert, wenn auch nicht so hübsch... Das hilft nur bedingt bzw. genau wie der alte Schlauch zwischen Gabelkrone und Brücke nur gegen das Zeug das der Reifen nach vorne wirft und das einem durch die eigene Geschwindigkeit wieder in Gesicht klatscht.


----------



## Soulist (14. Dezember 2015)

Also bei meinen 26 zöllern wirkt das richtig gut......duck und wech


----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2015)

Na das alte Rocket ist doch auch noch 26"


----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem 26" wirkt das auch wunderbar. Mein Gesicht war vergleichsweise Sprenkelfrei. Naja ich sah immer noch aus wie ne dicke Pippi Langstrumpf mit Damenbart aber im Vergleich zu dem was wir gemacht haben war ich quasi schlammfrei. Mein Hintern und die Plautze dürfen gerne beschossen werden, hauptsache ich behalte den Durchblick.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2015)

Fango soll doch gesund sein, sagt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2015)

Ist nur die frage für wen oder was... mein bad freut sich, wenn endlich die cx saison vorbei ist... aus dem modder der letzten rennen könnte ich ein paar kuckucksuhren schnitzen...


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Nightride gestern. Nachtrakete:




 Wie immer wenn ich mit der Rakete unterwegs bin. Feinste englishe Bodenverhältnisse.


----------



## /dev/random (17. Dezember 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Klasse Muster auf der Brust, ich empfehle dir:
> https://www.facebook.com/2435643091...0.1450099674./490167634488403/?type=3&theater


Ich dachte eher daran.


----------



## mikrophon (21. Dezember 2015)

gestern.


----------



## jengo78 (21. Dezember 2015)

Läuft!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2015)

Läuft auch


----------



## jengo78 (21. Dezember 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Läuft auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446361


Da ist aber einer groß gewachsen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Dezember 2015)

Jo, schon. Wobei ich finde, daß sich das BFe trotz Größe L und 197cm Schrumpflänge erstaunlich "erwachsen" fährt. Trotzdem ist mir mein Solaris irgendwie lieber. Sieht nicht so seltsam aus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2015)

...hab ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen  Ist mir so auch noch ich nie passiert! 
Bitte "liken"! Danke 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940155?in=potdPool

Euch allen ein schönes Fest,- wir treffen uns dann zum abtrainieren!


----------



## jengo78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder mit meinem Brüderchen ne scheeene lockere Runde bei geilstem Radwetter.
Wegen mir kann der Winter so bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2015)

seit ewigkeiten mal wieder mtb. Sauerei.


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich die Bfe,s so sehe werde ich doch ein bisschen wehmütig,hätte meins doch behalten sollen.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2015)

Geht mir beim solaris manchmal so...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (26. Dezember 2015)

Och Leute, die kann man doch neu kaufen )


----------



## jengo78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Och Leute, die kann man doch neu kaufen )


----------



## jengo78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Genau


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Dezember 2015)

@a.nienie Hast du da jetzt weiße Laufräder in der lila bfe?? Das habe ich mir immer so geil vorgestellt. Weiße Gabel und Felgenzum lila. Zeig doch mal näher.


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Dezember 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Och Leute, die kann man doch neu kaufen )



Die 26 Zoller sind doch wech oder gibt's eine neue Lieferung 2016 ???


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> @a.nienie Hast du da jetzt weiße Laufräder in der lila bfe?? Das habe ich mir immer so geil vorgestellt. Weiße Gabel und Felgenzum lila. Zeig doch mal näher.


Silberne hope naben mit entlackten, aber nicht polierten spank subrosa oder so...

@Carsten: sentimentale gefühle sind nicht käuflich ;-)

Wenn ich aber wieder ein solaris käuflich erwerben möchte, bist Du der erste der eine email bekommt.

Schönes restjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## danchoize (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## duckeggundweg (28. Dezember 2015)

Gestrige 64Km "Braten-Weg-Runde", zur Dahme.


----------



## derAndre (29. Dezember 2015)

Heute schöne Runde im einem eher sensiblen Gebiet. Großartig und immer wieder solche Aussichten


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Dezember 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Och Leute, die kann man doch neu kaufen )





Schwimmer schrieb:


> Die 26 Zoller sind doch wech oder gibt's eine neue Lieferung 2016 ???



Carsten, wie schaut's denn jetzt aus ???
Gibt's nächstes Jahr noch 26er (gritstone) BFes oder ist jetzt Schicht im Schacht ???


----------



## Eaven (30. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt noch Nachschub an 26er BFe's, aber nicht mehr in Gridstone. Kommt gut ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2015)

Genau. Rock hard, ride hard, party hard ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2016)

Happy New Year- Trailpflege


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

Heute mit dem Solaris unterwegs und muss sagen - 29er hin oder her - das Ding macht tatsächlich richtig Trailfreude. Habe es mir jetzt zwar eigentlich erstmal nur als dicken Schlechtwetter-Trail-Schonungs-Schotter-Crosser aufgebaut und entsprechend humorlos ist die Gabel auch, aber tatsächlich geht es selbst damit fein die Trails runter.

Für das Frühjahr hat es sich eine Federgabel redlich verdient und - was ich fast noch mehr vermisst habe - eine absenkbare Stütze.






Gibt’s übrigens auch in sauber und mit Sattel in Schotter-Position:


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Schön dass es endlich rollt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (10. Januar 2016)

@Hockdrik ...cool, was ist das denn für eine Gabel? PS: Wo wir dich gerade mal hier im Cotic Forum haben. Wie macht sich eure "städtische" Downhillstrecke?


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Hockdrik ...cool, was ist das denn für eine Gabel?



eine böse Gabel, gaaanz furchtbar böööse, genauer gesagt: von der _anderen_ Marke! 
Aber Logos abgeknibelt und auch sonst schwarz-matt überlackiert, damit es keinen offenen Ausschlag am Rahmen gibt


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @HockdrikWo wir dich gerade mal hier im Cotic Forum haben. Wie macht sich eure "städtische" Downhillstrecke?



Die macht sich eigentlich ganz gut, ist beliebt, fährt sich durchaus nett, vielleicht ein bisschen zu flowig für einen DH und ein bisschen zu tückisch für einen Flow-Trail, aber es ist eben auch eine städtische Sportanlage und nicht die schwarze Linie in einem Bikepark. Von daher alles bestens!

Was mir etwas Sorgen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass sie weder der hohen Frequenz noch der in der Ecke ausgeprägten Bodenfeuchtigkeit wirklich gewachsen ist. D.h. es waren schnell ordentlich Bremswellen drin und die Brechsand-Schicht fehlt schon an einigen Stellen. Wird halt - anders als ein Bikepark - jeden Tag der Woche und auch bei schlechtem Wetter befahren, hat keine Winterpause und kein Profi-Pflegeteam vor Ort.

Wobei ich jetzt auch eine Weile nicht mehr drauf war.
Wird spannend, wie sie nach dem Winter aussieht und dann - bei noch mal mehr Nutzung - im nächsten Jahr.

Bester Film bisher:

Nette Fotostrecken von kurz nach der Eröffnung mit Herbstlaub-Offensive:
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-neue-downhill-strecke-mitten-in-stuttgart/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/03/legale-abfahrtsstrecke-stuttgart-degerloch-eroeffnet/


Cotic Treffen Stuttgart 2016?! 
Ich werde hier auf den Trails ständig gefragt, ob die Rahmen was taugen und wo man die bekommt.
Ich sage immer, dass das geheim ist.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Taucht nicht, kein stück.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Taucht nicht, kein stück.



Erklär’ mal, interessiert mich.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Ist aus einem werner comic. Da verb heisst tauchen wie schnorchel.

Das solaris ist ein prima rahmen und das bfe geht bergab wie zäpfchen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (10. Januar 2016)

# Cotic Treffen 2016. Ich hatte überlegt ob wir uns dieses Mal "zentral" im Pfälzer Wald treffen, Stuttgart war schon arg im Süden 
Alternativ auch gern wieder zwei Treffen die zeitlich etwas auseinander liegen. Wir werden auf jeden Fall ein Treffen am Deister bei Hannover machen und überlegen auch zum Bikefestival im April nach Freiburg zu fahren. Wenn das Frühjahr richtig super läuft ggf. auch Ende Mai noch nach Willingen. Wobei Willingen eben bedeutet das wir 4 Tage rumstehen und wenig fahren. War schon mal jemand in Freiburg auf dem Minifestival?


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

OK, das Zitat kenne ich, den Comic habe ich bei mir irgendwo im Schrank stehen.

Aber was taucht denn nu nich?

Die Gabel taucht tatsächlich nicht. Also taugen tut sie schon, aber tauchen eben nicht.

Aber ich dachte, Du beziehst das Zitat auf die städtische DH-Anlage in Stuttgart.

Oder nich?


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2016)

Pfalz ist gut, Freiburg auch, beim Festival war ich noch nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Nur wortklauberei.
Freiburg ist wohl sehr klein, aber stadtnah hat es ein paar schöne trails...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (10. Januar 2016)

Genau, und das Festival ist ja vom Freiburger Verein organisiert. Dort könnten wir uns sicher auch treffen und dann die netten Trails runter rauschen und/oder bei Ganter Bier trinken. Das wäre dann Cotic Treffen 1 im April. 
http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com/drupal/content/bikefestival-freiburg


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Grundsätzlich ok. Bilder von zwei cotic rädern auf der borderline hatte ich ja schon mal gepostet...
Der canadian ist dann eher flowig heisst es...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Queristmehr (11. Januar 2016)

@ eaven wenn ihr was in der pfalz macht bin ich mim marco auf jedenfall am start! da gibts geile sachen! 

Hier mal ein nettes bild vom We. war gut matschig überall aber spass hats trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## derAndre (11. Januar 2016)

Gestern irgendwo in unserer schönen Heimat. Papa mit Rakete in dem Fall allerdings eher langsam...




Foto: @wozibo


----------



## MChaosbiker (13. Januar 2016)

Servus ...... Da " Zeigt eure Cotics " nicht geht

 

 

 , sag ich hier mal Hallo als Cotic Newbie ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. Januar 2016)

Stahlrahmen, Dreifach, mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und unter 11 KG. Respekt!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2016)

die ritchey classic sattelstütze war zu kurz? ;-)

ich finde es so aber schon sehr gut und das gewicht ist eine ansage.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2016)

Custard! Beste Farbe wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat!  
Und passt natürlich auch prima zur Tapete.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2016)

Wie wärs denn mal mit einem Treffen in der Oberpfalz oder Franken?


----------



## Soulist (15. Januar 2016)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## Eaven (15. Januar 2016)

Oh ha, da brauchen wir ja bald eine Cotic Klassiker Ecke, jetzt müsst ihr nur noch abklären wer den älteren Rahmen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2016)

Frogmatic

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (16. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube Custard gab es schon nicht mehr als mein BFe kam...


----------



## Ridge.Racer (16. Januar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Genau, und das Festival ist ja vom Freiburger Verein organisiert. Dort könnten wir uns sicher auch treffen und dann die netten Trails runter rauschen und/oder bei Ganter Bier trinken. Das wäre dann Cotic Treffen 1 im April.
> http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com/drupal/content/bikefestival-freiburg



Ich kenne mich in der Ecke sehr gut aus, bin regelmäßig in Freiburg unterwegs. Kann gerne den Guide machen.

Canadian ist sicher ein muss.  


Die Region um Freiburg ist absolut genial.



LG Ridge.Racer


----------



## extrafresh78 (16. Januar 2016)

Super sonnige Woche gehabt am Lago di Como.Habe gehört in D schneit es?!....Mist morgen geht es heim.


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2016)

Komm mal schön heim, du wirst dich freuen ;-) Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## extrafresh78 (16. Januar 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Komm mal schön heim, du wirst dich freuen ;-) Gruß rmfausi.


Ich weiß es schneit...habe Bilder vom Königstuhl gesehen.Meine Freude hält sich in Grenzen.LOL

Jetzt geht es erstmal Pizza essen.

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2016)

Heute ne Sankt Pauli Tour um Bad Abbach gemacht: braun-weiß.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2016)

Soulist schrieb:


> Sounds good to me...



Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Soulist (17. Januar 2016)

Hersbrucker Schweiz


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2016)

Oh. Das ja doch noch ein Stückchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Januar 2016)

So letztes up date vor der ersten Ausfahrt , XT Bremse ..... bin mal auf das "scheiß Fahrgefühl" eines 26zigers gespannt


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Am Bordstein vor dem Haus bitte aufpassen, vielleicht besser runterschieben. Da bleibt man aufgrund des miesen Überrollverhaltens dieser 26'' Räder gern mal hängen. Wäre ja schade um den schönen Lack, wenn da gleich Kratzer rein kämen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## brigdompteur (22. Januar 2016)

Na hoffentlich geht das mal gut.....


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Am Bordstein vor dem Haus bitte aufpassen, vielleicht besser runterschieben. Da bleibt man aufgrund des miesen Überrollverhaltens dieser 26'' Räder gern mal hängen. Wäre ja schade um den schönen Lack, wenn da gleich Kratzer rein kämen.
> 
> Viel Spaß



Manche tragen ihr 26" Bike sogar den Berg hoch, ganz gefährlich die Dinger ...   
... und mehr als ein KB es auch noch 
Schickes Teil und von mir auch viel Spaß auf Deinem Soul ...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Januar 2016)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Super sonnige Woche gehabt am Lago di Como.Habe gehört in D schneit es?!....Mist morgen geht es heim.




Ist der Helm eher wie ein Met oder wie ein Bell, Giro, Mavic von der Passform?


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. Januar 2016)

isch fahr voll auf England ab  Auto , Bike , Reifenheber


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. Januar 2016)

Erste Runde heute gedreht ..... sehr viel Spaß gehabt mit dem Teil ..... sehr handlich , wendig , spritzig usw. ..... und das mit der "veralteten" Radgröße ...... in den Zeitungen erzählen die uns doch immer was anderes..... aber gut , jeder wie er`s mag .......


----------



## Soulist (27. Januar 2016)

Wow! Ich glaub du hast einen neuen Trend entdeckt!!!! In ein paar Jahren wird uns das mit genau den Attributen wieder verkauft


----------



## frogmatic (27. Januar 2016)

26" ain't dead


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Januar 2016)

Nicht heute aber gestern. Kleine Nachtrakete:


----------



## derAndre (31. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie mag ich das Wetter ja auch. Heute war mal wieder feinstes englisches Wetter. Leichter bis starker Regen. Nicht zu kalt, feinsten englischen Stahl unterm Hintern und ein feistes Grinsen ins Gesicht gemeißelt. Sorry für die FirstPerson Shots aber lange anhalten und Fotosession ist eh nicht mein Ding und bei dem Wetter erst recht nicht. Die Namen der Bike hat Cotic da strategisch sehr gut unter gebracht.

Schnelle Rakete. Feiner Grip mit leichten aussetzern. Immer wieder gut um zu prüfen ob der Herzmuskel noch stressresistent ist:



Steilstufe. Wie zur Hölle kommt da mein Fuß ins Bild??? 




Bis bald aus dem bergischen Land (auch das Wales Nordrheinwestphalens genannt, hehe) 

Der André


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Januar 2016)

... steil wirds doch erst kurz nach dem zweiten Bild auf der anderen Seite des Weges...


----------



## derAndre (31. Januar 2016)

Ja, aber das lasse ich bei dem Wetter aus. Da zerstört man nur den Trail. Ich finde es schwierig dort bei dem Wetter runter zu fahren ohne das das Hinterrad dauernd blockiert. Wirklich steil die das erste Stück nach dem Weg ja eigentlich nicht, ist halt ein bisschen lose und man muss die Bremse so in Ruhe lassen wie möglich. Die Stufe hier im Bild wird irgendwie immer "größer", man kann zwar links vorbei fahren aber da bin ich irgendwie altmodisch. Ich versuche den Trail zu fahren wie er ist, ohne ihn zu "erweitern".


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Januar 2016)

Zu beiden Punkten ein öffentliches LOB!!


----------



## duckeggundweg (7. Februar 2016)

64 KM bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (8. Februar 2016)

leider keine Zeit zum fahren aber wenigstens mal die Kaffee/Brötchen Versorgung sicher stellen


----------



## martn (8. Februar 2016)

Gestern Nachmittag:


----------



## derAndre (9. Februar 2016)

Karriertes Hemd und gestreifter Schlips, Du Rebell


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2016)

witzischhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Februar 2016)

Sieht aus als ob er sich auf der Flucht befindet,sicherlich wollte man Ihm den Schlips abschneiden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2016)

Aber korrekt gestreift. Andersrum wäre tight.


----------



## uncle_ffm (18. Februar 2016)

Erste Fahrt mit der Pike. Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## martn (19. Februar 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber korrekt gestreift. Andersrum wäre tight.


Gibts da geheime Kodierungen, von denen ich nichts weiß?


----------



## muwata (19. Februar 2016)

Heute ist der Aufbau fertig geworden und dann gleich mal raus. Hammer, was habe ich all die Jahre ohne ein Cotic gemacht? Danke nochmal an Carsten


----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2016)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (20. Februar 2016)

muwata schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 464838was habe ich all die Jahre ohne ein Cotic gemacht?


Vegetierst du noch, oder lebst du schon?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2016)

@martn: Ja In Deutschland ist die Krawatte üblicherweise von rechts unten nach links oben gestreift, als zum Herzen hin ansteigend (die Betrachtung erfolgt durch dein Gegenüber also in klassischer europäischer Lesrichtung). Ziemlicher Unsinn, wenn du mich fragst. Krawatten sind ungefähr das letzte Kleidungsstück, das ich tragen würde.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2016)

Wäre jemand an einem "klassischen" BFe Rahmen in S in Cyan zu einem wirklich fairen Kurs interessiert? Ist einfach ein Rahmen zuviel und ich würde ihn gerne in liebevolle Hände übergeben. Hat natürlich seine Kampfspuren nach über 4 Jahren, aber ist technisch noch voll auf der Höhe.


----------



## duckeggundweg (2. März 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wäre jemand an einem "klassischen" BFe Rahmen in S in Cyan zu einem wirklich fairen Kurs interessiert?


_Joa, mein Frauchen würde auch gern ein Cotic haben wollen..., nur sind halt Neu keine 26" mehr verfügbar. _
Was hast du dir unter "wirklich fairem Preis", denn so vorgestellt, auch noch alles ganz und kannste mal bitte ein paar Bilder schicken/zeigen.

Grüße aus Berlin,
Manfred


----------



## accutrax (2. März 2016)

zumindest steht auf der cotic seite bei den  26 # bfe frames

"currently out of stock, more coming later in 2016"

bis vor kurzem stand dort noch ..in april 2016..
und es ist noch gar nicht so lange her ..
da war die sorge gross, ob sich das letzte batch 26er überhaupt noch verkaufen lässt

gruss accu


----------



## 18hls86 (3. März 2016)

Na ja, gibt halt doch einige die die Qualitäten der Oldschoolräder mögen! Gut so ... bin ich nicht der einzige Horst im Wald!


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2016)

Wir waren die tage zu dritt in boppard... 3x 26zoll HTs ... so what. Death before 650b ;-)
Bei den 29ern ist gerade ein M solaris zu haben. Ich verspürte sofort eine art nostalgie, konnte den kaufen reflex gerade noch unterdrücken. Solange ich keine solide 29er gabel habe ist das alles sinnlos...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## 18hls86 (3. März 2016)

Ja, das gute Stück vom Robert, oder?
Er scheint ja den Kanadiern verfallen zu sein. Schade drum! Aber jemand anders wird sich über den guten Preis schon freuen.
Bei mir weckt es zum Glück keine Gelüste. Bin zum Glück schon gut versorgt! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## duckeggundweg (3. März 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Na ja, gibt halt doch einige die die Qualitäten der Oldschoolräder mögen! Gut so ... bin ich nicht der einzige Horst im Wald!




Na aber..., habe nicht umsonst 4Paar 26er ZTR Flow Ex /Crest Felgen im "Keller"! Man sollte ja vorbereitet sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (3. März 2016)

Manche tragen schon ihr Bike um ihre Felgen zu schonen! 



 

Ich persönlich finde das dann schon etwas übervorsichtig und unbequem, aber ...

Aber im Ernst,  

@scylla : Bitte nicht vermöbeln! Sollte nur ein Beispielfoto sein, zum Veranschaulichen der aktuellen Notlage .


----------



## scylla (3. März 2016)

ich kauf dann mal eine Großpackung 26er Felgen auf Vorrat, damit ich mit dem Quatsch aufhören kann


----------



## Schwimmer (3. März 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Manche tragen schon ihr Bike um ihre Felgen zu schonen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 468980
> 
> ...




... die sind so unfahrbar und oldschool, die 26 Zoller, dass man sie tragen muss ...


----------



## 18hls86 (3. März 2016)

Genau, tragen muss. Irgendwie befremdlich. Recht so, in ein paar Jahren, ... Jetzt krieg ich wieder Angst vor dem Knüppel, leider.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2016)

besser ein 26'' bergauf getragen, als ein 29'' bergab getragen


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2016)

Genau. Lieber mal den cx-er schultern als das 301 bergab zu tragen... wir haben alle unsere feindbilder... am ende des tages zählt nur, dass alle ein breites grinsen im gesicht haben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (5. März 2016)

Oder: Lieber mal den cx-ler schultern als das Fatbike bergauf zu schieben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. März 2016)

Oder: lieber mal das Kajak schultern...


----------



## Beorn (6. März 2016)

Auf Schulter hilft da der Kajak wenig!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. März 2016)

Immer die MTB'ler, die tiefe Furchen in den Waldboden graben! Mit 26" wäre das nicht passiert...!

EDIT: Ist das von heute morgen? Lag da (noch) Schnee um Stuttgart rum???


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. März 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Immer die MTB'ler, die tiefe Furchen in den Waldboden graben! Mit 26" wäre das nicht passiert...!
> 
> EDIT: Ist das von heute morgen? Lag da (noch) Schnee um Stuttgart rum???


Ja, Sundayearlybirds. Schau mal in den Thread, teilweise hatten wir eine geschlossene Schneedecke...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. März 2016)

Yepp, habs dort auch gesehen 

Wenn es mal passt, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Queristmehr (7. März 2016)

ein kumpel und ich sind grade über facebook ne hardcore hardtail seite am aufbauen. evtl hat ja einer bock sich zu beteiligen (bilder posten/erfahrungsaustausch). in english gibts sowas ja zu hauf. einfach um bilder zu posten etc. evtl wird ja mal ein treffen an nem geilen spot oder oder oder. das ganze ist markenoffen und mitmachen darf jeder der bock hat! 
hier mal ein link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1015899471808499/?fref=ts

grüße aus dem wald


----------



## frogmatic (7. März 2016)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> (...) hardcore (...) bock (...) an nem geilen spot (...)









Alles gute


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2016)

Barebacking oda watt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## derAndre (7. März 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Oder: lieber mal das Kajak schultern...


Diese schrecklichen 29er Spuren haben wir auch überall im Wald. Nabentiefe Rinnen. Diese Typen treten offensichtlich immer mindestens zu zweit, oft auch zu viert parallel auf! Da bleiben 26 ganz von aleine drin stehen.



Der Trail der sich dort lang schlängelte war nur noch schwer auszumachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2016)

Ist der Dritte gelaufen oder durfte er nicht auf`s Foto, weil er einen Plastikrahmen hatte?


----------



## derAndre (10. März 2016)

Ja einer muss doch Fotos machen. Der braucht kein Rad, hehe. Ne mal im Ernst: das Bike ist ein S und steht hinter meinem aber das ist so tief versunken das nur noch der Reverbhebel raus guckt. 

Dem geneigten Beobachter wird auffallen dass zwei Räder fehlen...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. März 2016)

Aloha! First Ride mit der Escapade:





Läuft so wie ich mir das gewünscht habe; bei einem Platten am Hinterrad werde ich aber zu knabbern (schrauben) haben...
Bisschen Bremsen einfahren und Schaltung einstellen muss auch noch sein...


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2016)

Beim starrgangrad flicke ich den schlauch des hinterrades auch mal im eingebauten zustand. Klappt natürlich nur bei eindeutigen löchern.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> (...) bei einem Platten am Hinterrad werde ich aber zu knabbern (schrauben) haben...


Ein Hoch auf die horizontalen Ausfallenden von LAST - einstellbare, reproduzierbare Position 

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Rad


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Beim starrgangrad flicke ich den schlauch des hinterrades auch mal im eingebauten zustand. Klappt natürlich nur bei eindeutigen löchern.


 
Ich flicke nie auf der Tour, sondern tausche nur die Schläuche, habe deshalb immer zwei als Ersatz dabei... (deshalb der Riesen - Koffer unter dem Sattel )



frogmatic schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Rad


 
Danke!


----------



## Eaven (11. März 2016)

Der Mann von Welt fährt mit Dose in der Tasche. Das Zeug ist auch gut wenn du mit Schlauchreifen unterwegs bist, sogar von Dugast und FMB empfohlen. Man(n) muss bloß beim Gebrauch den Silikonschlauch am Ventil festhalten, sonst gibt es eine Schweinerei. http://www.effettomariposa.eu/en/products/espresso-family/espresso/


----------



## derAndre (12. März 2016)

Nicht heute aber heute erst wieder raus geholt zu sauber machen für MORGEN. Klarer Fall von hart geritten und nass eingestellt:




Neu ist die XT Kurbel


----------



## danchoize (12. März 2016)

Das unter dem Dreck ne Kurbel ist, ist ein Gerücht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. März 2016)

Ohne Dreck ist sie vermutlich nur halb so stabil und schwer.  Aber da sind auch Reifen! Selbst wenn man sie nur erahnen kann. Schön finde ich immer die Schaltwerksröllchen. Diese hier tragen den Namen Röllchen zumindest zurecht.


----------



## tsujoshi (13. März 2016)

Heute mal die neue Heimat erkundet und gleich einen netten Trail zum schreddern gefunden. So Lob ich mir das.
Baron vorne funktioniert einwandfrei- da fragt man sich warum man nicht früher den Ardent runtergeschmissen hat.


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. März 2016)

Like a Bat out of Hell...


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2016)

Ghostrider

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## pseudosportler (16. März 2016)

So war Heute das erste mal mit meinem neuen unterwegs, erst mal nur feintuning der Schaltung und Schalt.- Bremshebel.
Erster eindruck, könnete was werden mit uns zwei .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2016)

Goile Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. März 2016)

Aloha!

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst



bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> ...bei einem Platten am Hinterrad werde ich aber zu knabbern (schrauben) haben...



Ich habe immernoch sowas von keinen Bock bei einem Platten die zwei Schrauben des Schutzblechs zu lösen, um das HR aus den horizontalen Ausfallenden zu bekommen. Vor allem, da das Rad ja das Schlechtwetterrad ist (= nass, kalt und dunkel, auch im Falle des Schlauchwechsels). Danke Carsten für den Tipp mit der Espressodose - aber den Trinke ich lieber im hellen, warmen und trockenen 

Da ich schon wieder krank im Bett liege, habe ich zuviel Zeit zum Nachdenken: die Thru Bolt Variante am Vorderrad gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem in Kombination mit dem geschlossenen Ausfallende der Gabel erscheint mir das als die sauberste Lösung. Gibt es das auch fürs Hinterrad? Habe ich damit das Problem gelöst? Achse raus drehen, Rad nach unten raus fallen lassen, Schlauch wechseln, Rad von unten nach oben schieben, Achse rein, fertig?

Wären das die richtigen Teile für  den Umbau der Hope Naben?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...O-Pro-4-Naben-p14348/universal-Typ-12-o12050/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...-Thru-Bolt-p30936/schwarz-10-x-135-mm-o25807/

Bin etwas verunsichert wegen den Bezeichnungen: die 10x135 gibt es als Hinterrad Steckachse (Typ11) und Hinterrad Schraubachse (Typ12); Steckachse bräuchte ich doch ein Gewinde im Rahmen, richtig? Schraubachse (Typ12) müsste dementsprechend das Richtige sein. Was mich wundert: Warum macht es einen Unterschied für die Nabe  Achse ist klar, die muss dann länger sein, aussen muss ja noch die Mutter drauf.

Vielleicht hats ja schon jemand so umgebaut oder weiß etwas dazu?

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Lennart (17. März 2016)

"bolt in" bedeutet, dass die Achse ein Innengewinde hat, in das von links und rechts eine Schraube (durch das Ausfallende) geschraubt wird. Guck dir mal das letzte Bild an. Bei der Trialnabe ist das standardmäßig so verbaut, M10 Schrauben für 8 mm Inbus (die Schrauben auf dem Bild sehen anders aus, ist vllt. auch nur die ältere Version). Würde also dein Problem lösen. Steckachse (bolt through) funktioniert auch, falls du eine 10 mm Steckachse findest, die mit einer Mutter anstatt eines Gewindes im Rahmen gekontert wird.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. März 2016)

Merci schonmal.

Also so ein Schraubgedöns will ich eigentlich nicht haben. Danke für den Hinweis. Wenn ich etwas mit dem Rad sicher nicht mache, dann Trial...

Also müsste der Typ 11 für Steckachse eigentlich auch für Thru Bolt passen, vorausgesetzt ich finde eine Thru Bolt Achse, die lang genug für eine aussenliegende Mutter ist. Das beantwortet dann auch meine Frage, ob die Nabe für Thru Bolt und 10mm Steckachse unterschiedlich sein muss mit "nein".


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2016)

Geiles Wetter heute! Kurze Hose, Sommerschühchen und Sonnencreme


----------



## danchoize (17. März 2016)

Die Shimano und DT thru-bolt Achsen für 10x135 kommen mit Gegenmutter wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Edit:
So zum Beispiel 
https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Quickrelease-RW-RWS-Thru-Bolt-TA10-135x10-mm


----------



## Ridge.Racer (17. März 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Merci schonmal.
> 
> Also so ein Schraubgedöns will ich eigentlich nicht haben. Danke für den Hinweis. Wenn ich etwas mit dem Rad sicher nicht mache, dann Trial...
> 
> Also müsste der Typ 11 für Steckachse eigentlich auch für Thru Bolt passen, vorausgesetzt ich finde eine Thru Bolt Achse, die lang genug für eine aussenliegende Mutter ist. Das beantwortet dann auch meine Frage, ob die Nabe für Thru Bolt und 10mm Steckachse unterschiedlich sein muss mit "nein".



http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--14078.html?gclid=CJjExczCyMsCFUko0wod7S0OVg

Mit dieser hier sollte es passen + typ 11 

Hatte das lange Zeit von Dt Swiss am Vorderrad. Hatte aber eine dtswiss Nabe.


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2016)

Wir haben beschlossen es ist frühling *prost*


----------



## 18hls86 (18. März 2016)

Gute Einstellung!  "Prost*

SG Jürgen


----------



## pseudosportler (18. März 2016)

So toll ist die einstellung aber nicht, man kann das Ediket ja nicht lesen , dafür der Hintergrund  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2016)

Kack handydingens...
Waldhaus ohne filter extra herb

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (18. März 2016)

Haus-Runde gedreht 


 

 ......


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2016)

death before 650b




v.l.n.r. bfe M, soul M, bfe S (das letzte der 2. Generation, noch mit 1 1/8l)





für eisdielenposen war es noch nicht warm genug.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> death before 650b
> 
> v.l.n.r. bfe M, soul M, bfe S (das letzte der 2. Generation, noch mit 1 1/8l)
> 
> *für eisdielenposen *war es noch nicht warm genug.



... ist *kein* Cotic gemacht ... 
... biken, fett grinsen, putzen und schrauben ...


----------



## tsujoshi (20. März 2016)

putzen?


----------



## Schwimmer (20. März 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> putzen?



... Dein neues schickes 27,5" wird auch noch dreckich ...


----------



## tsujoshi (20. März 2016)

Ist es schon  Durch die Dreckschicht kriegts erst den Charakter


----------



## duckeggundweg (21. März 2016)

_Mal wieder der Dahme entlang..._


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2016)

Wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs... sexy weather, crunshy trails...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. März 2016)

Den Klerus im Fadenkreuz, Velöhead


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (27. März 2016)

An die Lahn muss ich auch mal wieder 

In heimischen Gefilden unterwegs:


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Den Klerus im Fadenkreuz, Velöhead


"All heaven hearts answer the call, god of thunder bless our swords, our heathen horde will never fall..."
(ensiferium - heathen horde)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## xerto (27. März 2016)

tolles Video 
Du hast Dein Bike im Griff


----------



## pseudosportler (27. März 2016)

Wen ich das Video so sehe kommt mir der Gedanke das an meinem BFe was kaputt sein muss, das kann so tolle Sachen nicht .
Sehr schön anzuschauen was so alles mit dem Teil geht, da komme ich wohl nie hin, Respekt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2016)

oh, am/im felsenmeer. wie schön!


----------



## 18hls86 (27. März 2016)

Mal wieder, ein klasse Video! 
Die Mucke passt wirklich gut dazu! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muwata (27. März 2016)

Karfreitag das britische Wetter genutzt um mal im Hahnenklee die Bikeparkfreigabe zu überprüfen.  Schön war es im Modder, ein Fully brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr das steht für mich nun fest.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. März 2016)

Bella Italia...









Mit dem Escapade lassen sich auch Pässe ganz gut fahren


----------



## radzwei (29. März 2016)

Ein trial-bike, welches man mit ausgezogem Sattel fahren kann, tät mich auch noch reizen. Ein S ist bei mir mit 1.84 leider doch zu klein.  Ich fange gerade erst an mit dem Hüpfen. Falls ich den kontrollierten Pedalkick dieses Jahr hinbekomme,  dann kommt mir vielleicht auch ein bfe in M ins Haus, mit einer stabilen Gabel. Die Reba  in 29 Zoll jedenfalls ächzt beim Versetzen mit meinen aktuell 97 kg. Wie konnte ich nur so fett werden?


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2016)

So fett wird man ganz entspannt. Du bist nicht allein


----------



## radzwei (29. März 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> So fett wird man ganz entspannt. Du bist nicht allein



Ich rede mir das auch ein, die paar Kilo mehr macht das Kraut nicht fett, zumindest bergab wird man schnell schnell. Sicherheitshalber fahre ich Stahl, man weiß ja nie....

radzwei


----------



## Soulist (29. März 2016)

radzwei schrieb:


> Ich rede mir das auch ein, die paar Kilo mehr macht das Kraut nicht fett, zumindest bergab wird man schnell schnell. Sicherheitshalber fahre ich Stahl, man weiß ja nie....



Yep, join the club! Vor allem wird man die Plauze nicht mehr los. Wie sagte doch neulich einer zu seinem Kumpel:

"Mann, ich hab jetzt mal Diät gemacht. Hab 14 Tage lang auf Alkohol, Sex und gutes Essen verzichtet."
"Krass! Und was haste verloren?"
"Zwei Wochen!!!"


----------



## himbeerquark (4. April 2016)

Dienstreise nach Dresden, im Auto war Platz fürs Roadrat 




Laut maps ist's der Heilstättenweg, mit 44x32 allerdings etwas schwerlich zu bestreiten gewesen, der Rox10 sagte 18% Steigung.


----------



## Kloses (6. April 2016)

Apropos Dienstreise. Da ich am WE geschäftlich in Ingolstadt war, hatte ich am Sonntag die Gelegenheit,
eine kleinen Roadtrip Richtung Heimat zu machen...
Ingolstadt -> Kipfenberg im Altmühltal -> Kreuzberg in der Rhön -> Zuhause im Hohen Vogelsberg


Burly ist am Start... :-D


 

...in Kipfenberg im Altmühltal (hier Brandplatz)...


 

...auf dem Kreuzberg in der Rhön...


 

- Tankstop  -


 

...auf dem Flowtrail Kreuzberg...


 

...und im Heimatrevier vor dem Lieblingsrestaurant.


 

Burly ist wieder zurück bei seiner Familie... ein bisschen schmutzig, aber glücklich ;-)


 


So, Frühstückspause ist rum, zurück an die Arbeit!


----------



## duckeggundweg (8. April 2016)

Gassirunde mit den neuen Maxxis und dem neuen Emblem!


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2016)

Gefällt mir ziemlich gut mit dem weiss...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sachse1 (10. April 2016)

War am WE mit dem Escapade im Spreewald unterwegs. Auf Waldwegen noch schön zu fahren aber die Betonplattenstrassen, einfach zum


----------



## derAndre (10. April 2016)

Nicht von heute sondern Donnerstag letzter Woche.

Englischer Stahl in seinem natürlichen Habitat:


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. April 2016)

Samstag eine kleine SAU Tour gemacht (Sonnen Aufgang bis Sonnen Untergang)
Entspannte 75 km und >2000 hm mit hohem Trailanteil. Das Soul war wie immer der ideale Begleiter.
(Photos von Handlampe)


----------



## Osakazuki (11. April 2016)

letzten Samstag irgendwo auf dem Siegsteig:

Und am 24.04. werden wir in der Eifel unterwegs sein. eifelonbike.de veranstaltet dann wieder die jährlich stattfindende Eisbrecher-Tour rund um Nettersheim. Gestartet wird selfguided ab 10:00 Uhr. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand aus der Cotic-Gemeinde Zeit und Lust mit uns zu fahren? Alle Details findet ihr unter www.eifelonbike.de


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2016)

Neulich waren ein paar Journalisten mit Cotic unterwegs:
http://radventure.cc/cotic-soul-searching/



 
Cy mit Soul Nummer 1 (erstes Batch hatte durch Missverständnis Fehlfarbe Pink)

P.S.: Wusste nicht, wo ich es sonst reinposten soll und will dafür keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher hier.


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2016)

Die farbe sollte er mal wieder auflegen :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## danchoize (19. April 2016)

...und Solaris in Battleship Grey. Oder dieses Oliv vom Rocket weiter oben.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. April 2016)

Fand das Pink auch immer geil.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> ...und Solaris in Battleship Grey. Oder dieses Oliv vom Rocket weiter oben.



Genau, das sind geile Farben ... 
Ullerosa ist grausig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2016)

Damit Cotic neue Farben auflegen kann, müsst Ihr erst mal die aktuellen Farben kaufen. 

[so allmählich würde sich ein eigener Farben-Thread lohnen... das habe ich nicht gewollt!  ]


----------



## Schwimmer (19. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Damit Cotic neue Farben auflegen kann, müsst Ihr erst mal die aktuellen Farben kaufen.
> 
> [so allmählich würde sich ein eigener Farben-Thread lohnen... das habe ich nicht gewollt!  ]



nee nee, ich finde das Grau beim BFe und das Oliv beim Soul geil, das kann ruhig es weiterhin geben ...


----------



## Ock (19. April 2016)

Pumptrack Hannover mit dem BFe in Battleship Grey


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. April 2016)

Vor einer Woche kurz nach dem Start bei der Schönbuch Trophy...





... nach der ersten Runde hat man vom Soda und Fahrer nix mehr gesehen - perfektes Camouflage!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2016)

Da darf man doch nicht fahren


----------



## sebastiano (24. April 2016)

zumindest mit nem MTB...sieht mir nach astreinem Crossergeläuf aus  

An der Wupper habe ich durch Zufall diesen alten Kopfsteinpflasterwaldweg gefunden, etwas bockig mit 6bar und RR-Reifen, hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. April 2016)

Dresdner Heide----Stippvisite...


----------



## Eaven (24. April 2016)

6 Bar mit RR-Pellen .... Mit 3,5 Bar und Cross Reifen würde das als Gravelspaß durchgehen. schön mal wieder ein X zu sehen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. April 2016)

Kleiner "Rennbereicht"
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr beim 26Zoll Orientierungsrennen so einen Spass hatte, bin ich größenwahnsinning geworden und habe heute am Mill Man Trail (XC in Luxemburg) teilgenommen. Was ein Spass!

Das Wetter war ja sehr durchwachsen angekündigt, morgens in den 2 h auf der Autobahn gabs Sonnenaufgang, Nebel und Schnee. Vor Ort die Orga war klasse, zum Start schien sogar die Sonne. Zwischendrin gabs alles, Sonne, Wolken, Schnee, Graupel, Niesel, Singletrail, Stereotrail, Waldweg, Teer, Wurzeln bergauf, in der Ebene, bergab, das gleiche mit Schlamm, Laub, Steinen, ... you name it!.

Das Soul war voll in seinem Element, der Fahrer konditionell leicht überfordert  . Bergab hat es aber gerockt!!!
Gegen Ende hab ich echt gehofft, das mal wieder ein Waldwegstück kommt.

Aber wenn die Luxemburger das XC nennen, ... dann bin ich echt ganz schön weich. 
 

Leider wirds wohl kein Sportograph Bild vom Trikot geben, zu kalt, da war immer die Jacke drüber.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. April 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da darf man doch nicht fahren



Warum denn nicht? Extra für den Marathon gab es eine Ausnahmeregelung... 




sebastiano schrieb:


> zumindest mit nem MTB...sieht mir nach astreinem Crossergeläuf aus



...wegen der Wetterlage haben sie tatsächlich 20% Traianteil rausgenommen (war auch gut so). Dadurch wäre das ganze wirklich mit dem Crosser fahrbar gewesen. Trotzdem der schönste Marathon, den ich je gefahren bin (wenigstens letztes Jahr = 30% Trails).


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. April 2016)

So, nun auch ein Actionfoto:


----------



## Eaven (1. Mai 2016)

Mal wieder im Wald unterwegs....oder sagen wir besser das was die Harvester davon übrig gelassen haben


----------



## danchoize (8. Mai 2016)

Gechillte Runde im Grunewald zum gesundwerden


----------



## duckeggundweg (8. Mai 2016)

Ebenfalls gechillte Runde..., nur genau Entgegengesetzt zu deiner, Daniel!

_Tegeler Fließtal




_


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2016)

drei abfahrten nach feierabend. So schnell waren die vollgefederten dann auch nicht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mal wieder im Wald unterwegs....oder sagen wir besser das was die Harvester davon übrig gelassen haben



Autsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (18. Mai 2016)

Am Feiertag in der Dresdner Heide:




White Water Solaris by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## muwata (29. Mai 2016)

Endlich wieder im traumhaften Harz unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## danchoize (30. Mai 2016)

ToGo Liste: Harz, Pod Smrkm, Spessart


----------



## darkJST (31. Mai 2016)

+Zittauer Gebirge...wennd schonmal bei uns bist


----------



## muwata (8. Juni 2016)

Mit Bfe biwakieren:
Kleiner Nachtrag zum Bild vom 29.Mai, ein Freund hat das Video fertig von dem Übernachtausflug. Ist 18 min. lang und recht sehenswert.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

Geiles Video. Fängt die Stimmung und die Trails perfekt ein.


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Juni 2016)

Absolut geniales Video! 
Eine wunderschöne Landschaft, coole Trails und als Krönung dann noch das Biwak!
Genau mein Ding!


----------



## nervy1962 (8. Juni 2016)

Tolle Landschaft, tolle Bikes und endlich auch mal Biker, die ins Schwitzen kommen , ausser Puste sind und schieben.
Dafür mindestens 5 Daumen steil nach oben!!!!!


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2016)

Video macht laune 


Wer ist uns denn gestern abend zwischen kastel und biebrich mit einen lila bfe entgegengekommen?
rheingauer war es nicht, der hat ja ein grünes...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## RSO (8. Juni 2016)

Tolles Video, Neidfaktor 
Spornt mich an auch mal so eine Mehrtagestour zu fahren. Klasse!!!

Raimund


----------



## duckeggundweg (8. Juni 2016)

Tolle Tour und ebenso tolles Video! 
Hat Mega Spass gemacht, sich das anzuschauen!


----------



## Cherrytec (9. Juni 2016)

Super vid.... einfach nur "echt"


----------



## Ock (9. Juni 2016)

Kann da nur zustimmen, etwas lang, aber sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## uncle_ffm (9. Juni 2016)

Kleine Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muwata (9. Juni 2016)

Wow, was für ein schönes Bike. 
Daumen hoch


----------



## uncle_ffm (9. Juni 2016)

Danke! 
Für Feierabendrunden mittlerweile mein Lieblings-Bike. 
Wenns mal gröber wird, nehm ich aber mein Last Herb
Cheers


----------



## sachse1 (14. Juni 2016)

Heute schöne Runde mit dem Escapade durch die Dresdener Heide, Schönfelder Hochland und am Borsberg gemacht.


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juni 2016)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Heute schöne Runde mit dem Escapade


Hier gibt's wohl einige Leichtfüsse, die sich so manche Eskapade leisten


----------



## Wildman1967 (14. Juni 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hier gibt's wohl einige Leichtfüsse, die sich so manche Eskapade leisten




Eine Eskapade kann man sich ruhig mal leisten!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Juni 2016)

Schon ne Weile her, in der Pfalz. Mit der Hartwurst ca. 240 km und vielen Hm und leider auch Regen:


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Juni 2016)

Zwar ein blödes Bild, gibt aber sonst keines  - noch vom Wochenende: mit der Escapade an den Bodensee und zurück (hier "auf" der Donau). Die Schutzbleche sind HAMMERgut!


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> ca. 240 km und vielen Hm



Die Strecke wolltest du doch sicher mit dem Rennrad fahren und hast nur aus versehen das Rad verwechselt, oder?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Juni 2016)

Nee, der @guitarman-3000 , @KidCheesy und der @supercollider haben mich gezwungen! Alle auf Fullies von nicht-Cotic unterwegs. Da konnte ich doch nicht zurückstecken 

Grüße auch noch im Nachhinein an den Cotic (Soul ?) - Fahrer der um den Frankenstein rum unterwegs war (letztes langes Mai Wochenende)  Der ist uns 2x über den Weg gefahren


----------



## orudne (15. Juni 2016)

Bei uns waren es zwar keine 200km, aber @Hockdrik und ich haben gerade eine nette Abendrunde in heimischen Wäldern gemacht. 

Hier bei einer Pause am Bächle.



 
1 x 26", 1 x 27,5" ...


 

... da hat nur noch @guitarman-3000 sein 29 Zöller gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Strecke wolltest du doch sicher mit dem Rennrad fahren und hast nur aus versehen das Rad verwechselt, oder?



Um nochmal genauer darauf einzugehen   :

Ich persönlich finde, das BFE lässt sich auch gut bergauf fahren. Die Gabelabsenkung von 160mm -> 130mm schadet aber sicher nicht. Normal ist die Gabel auch bei 130mm, außer bei zu erwartender längerer Abfahrt fahre ich diese aus.

Und: die 240km haben sich auf 3 Tage verteilt!!!

Grüßle Andi


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Und: die 240km haben sich auf 3 Tage verteilt!!!



Ach so, ich dachte schon, das hättet ihr an einem Tag gemacht!


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, das BFE lässt sich auch gut bergauf fahren. Die Gabelabsenkung von 160mm -> 130mm schadet aber sicher nicht.



Bei mir sind aktuell 140mm drinn. 
Da hab ich schon bei steilen Rampen Probleme das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten. 
Leichte bis mittelschwere Steigungen lassen sich gut fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich war gestern auch (endlich) mal wieder auf Stahl unterwegs. Macht einfach Laune!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Juni 2016)

Uiuiui, wo warst denn Du unterwegs  So wie Du gerade drauf bist, waren doch sicher die Top 10 drin! Egal welche Disziplin...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Uiuiui, wo warst denn Du unterwegs  So wie Du gerade drauf bist, waren doch sicher die Top 10 drin! Egal welche Disziplin...


Das war Heubach, Bike the Rock, Fuji- Marathon. Leider nur 15.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Leider nur 15.



Dann würde ich von einer Verschwörung ausgehen


----------



## Wildman1967 (21. Juni 2016)

Es macht immer noch großen Spaß!


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch (endlich) mal wieder auf Stahl unterwegs. Macht einfach Laune!


Ich hoffe, dass am Sonntag am Rursee gutes Wetter ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (24. Juni 2016)

Nicht das jemand auf die Idee kommt die Rakete würde nicht mehr bewegt.
Flow:



Steiler Flow:



Hüüühüpf:



Flow mit verschiedenen Hüpfs im Gepäck:




Endlich mal wieder richtig Sonne! Da schmeckt das Feierabendrundenfeierabendbier gleich doppelt so gut. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## orudne (26. Juni 2016)

Hab heute mein BFe gassi geführt. 
Schönstes Wetter und perfekte Temperaturen!
...wenn jetzt noch die Trails wieder trockener werden komm ich gar nicht mehr aus dem Grinsen raus!
;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Juni 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Hab heute mein BFe gassi geführt.
> Schönstes Wetter und perfekte Temperaturen!
> ...wenn jetzt noch die Trails wieder trockener werden komm ich gar nicht mehr aus dem Grinsen raus!
> ;-)
> ...



Sehr geiles Teil, hatte ich das schon erwähnt ...  

So geht es mir auch immer, keine Ahnung warum   ...
Nur das Wetter war gestern, naja, etwas weniger entspannend, aber es hat noch gereicht vor dem Regenguss ...
... und der nette Herr Förster hat und 'mal wieder die Trails mit kleinen Bäume und Ästen drappiert ...
Der gibt sich immer richtig Mühe, vielleicht gibt's ja ein paar Fleißpunkte bei seinem Vorgesetzten ...


----------



## jengo78 (26. Juni 2016)

Schmucker Radlertour mit Heiko, Chris und mir!


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Juni 2016)

Da mach ich mal mit, andere Gegend, 6 Stunden lang viel Schlamm, viel Sonne, grad so im Zeitlimit 
Wie immer, bergab geil, bergauf liegts an mir. Der Schlamm hat die Sonnencreme ersetzt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Juni 2016)

Und wieder ein Actionbild zur Nachlese. Was echt Spass gemacht hat, war, einen Waldweg entlangzufliegen (und sich dabei vergeblich anzustrengen, an den ganzen 29er Carbonracern dranzubleiben) um dann an einer schlammig-steinigen Abfahrt zu sehen, wie doch so einige Leute ausklicken und das Rad runtertragen.

Das ist natürlich nix für die  -Brothers... Sattelstütze runter und auf gehts, je mehr Schlamm, desto besser! Leider gabs keine Bilder von der Abfahrt.



 
 PS: Und ich bin nicht mal letzter geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Juli 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Schon ne Weile her, in der Pfalz. Mit der Hartwurst ca. 240 km und vielen Hm und leider auch Regen:



Moin

RESPEKT

Grüße

NIls


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2016)

Ein Stein sagt mehr als tausend Worte 





links das BFe 27,5 von @Gonzo_MB


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. Juli 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin RESPEKT



Moin, moin!

Wie ich schon editiert habe - war nicht am Stück  ... und trotzdem finde ich, dass das BFe bei abgesenkter Gabel (130mm) für ein Bike mit diesen Abfahrtsqualitäten ganz ordentlich bergauf fährt. Und ja, mein PIIIIIIEP mit 145er Gabel fährt sich einen Ticken angenehmer den Berg hinauf


----------



## Gonzo_MB (4. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Stein sagt mehr als tausend Worte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 508416
> 
> links das BFe 27,5 von @Gonzo_MB




...gleiche Tour etwas später..... Blickwinkel von vorne....





...und nach hinten geschaut, glaubt man nicht was man sieht...





Bei dem Grinsen im Gesicht ist es kein Wunder dass das Bfe sich beleidigt auf die Seite legt.....


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2016)

Pssst, nicht so laut. Auftrag in geheimer Mission ihrer Majestät: Konkurrenz bespitzeln


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Pssst, nicht so laut. Auftrag in geheimer Mission ihrer Majestät: Konkurrenz bespitzeln



ja, ja ... 
... große Steine, kleine Steine ...


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ja, ja ...
> ... große Steine, kleine Steine ...



ich dachte, dafür gibt's volle Bierdosen und ich darf mir die Sorte aussuchen


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ich dachte, dafür gibt's volle Bierdosen und ich darf mir die Sorte aussuchen



... dachstest Du, so so ...





... hast Du eigentlich noch Ferkelchen ?


----------



## frogmatic (4. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ich dachte


Ooops...


----------



## aju (6. Juli 2016)

Nicht heute, aber trotzdem ein schöner Berg am Gardasee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2016)

Unter Fullies:


----------



## Eaven (7. Juli 2016)

aju schrieb:


>


.... Kommt mir bekannt vor das Gipfelkreuz. Ich nutze daher gleich mal die Steilvorlage für den Hinweis auf den kurzen Bericht den Aju vom Cotic Treffen geschrieben hat. Den habe ich gerade auf unserer Webseite eingestellt: http://eaven-cycles.de/2016/07/05/cotic-treffen-im-pfaelzerwald/


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2016)

gut gemacht, aju.


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2016)

schön geschrieben


----------



## muwata (10. Juli 2016)

So Trailtrophy Breitenbrunn bestens absolviert. Stahl bringts voll. Ich will nochmal


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Juli 2016)

Falls man es nicht direkt erkennt: es ist ein Solaris Mk II 
Heute statt Fully spontan aufgesattelt und für irgendwie geiler befunden...


----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Falls man es nicht direkt erkennt: es ist ein Solaris Mk II
> Heute statt Fully spontan aufgesattelt und für irgendwie geiler befunden...



Hat Dich jedenfalls nicht langsamer gemacht!


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2016)

Heute Abend noch 'gschwind einen Radelthon* mit dem BFe gefahren! (Davon ca. 1/3 als Nightride)
Von wegen das BFe ist "nur" ein Enduro!
Das kann auch Marathon!



 
Meine Marathon-Werksmaschine 

*Der Radelthon ist eine 80 km Schleife um Stuttgart herum mit ca. 900 hm.  40% Teer, 60% Schotter. Nicht anspruchsvoll, aber ich mag die Runde einfach


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Juli 2016)

Heute nach der donnerstäglichen Vollgas- Ausfahrt (wobei - so schnell war es auch wieder nicht )





Die 84km, 1.100Hm und 100% Teer sind bestimmt leichter gerollt als mit dem BFe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. Juli 2016)

Traumhafter Tag heute in Stuttgarts Wäldern!


 

Der kleine Springteufel hatte Spaß und ich hab meine Grenzen kennen gelernt - aber zum Glück ohne "Prügelstrafe" ;-)

Es gibt ein paar Strecken, das machen Fullys einfach Sinn! 
Zum Glück gibt es von Cotic ja noch das Rocket!


----------



## Centi (17. Juli 2016)

Scheee wars!









Und immer noch ganz begeistert vom Radl!


----------



## aju (18. Juli 2016)

Erster Tag Familienurlaub im Allgäu...

Im Aufstieg:



Nach der Abfahrt:


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2016)

Allgäu (Oberstdorf, Klein Walsertal) mit dem BFe habe ich 2012 auch gemacht, viel Spaß weiterhin!

Meine Rakete hat endlich einen neuen Sattel und wurde heute auf ein paar Sprünge ausgeführt 




Eventuell folgt noch ein kleiner GoPro Clip


----------



## aju (22. Juli 2016)

Bike & Hike mit zwei Cotics:


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2016)

aju schrieb:


> Bike & Hike mit zwei Cotics:



 cool!  Zumindest ein Foto von den Cotics wäre noch interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (24. Juli 2016)

Probefahrt mit neuer Kurbel, weil meine gute alte Deus XC leider das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. 








Die "schnöde" Deore schlägt sich technisch wie optisch wacker.


----------



## aju (24. Juli 2016)

Heute mehr Bike und weniger Hike...


----------



## Eaven (24. Juli 2016)

Ihr scheint ja ziemlich gutes Wetter im Urlaub zu haben  Und, wie hat sich das "neue" BFe 27.5/26" so geschlagen?


----------



## aju (24. Juli 2016)

Insgesamt bin ich vom 27.5/26" BFe sehr angetan. Es bietet durch das im Vergleich zum "klassischen" 26" BFe ca. 2 cm tiefere Tretlager und die rund 3 cm mehr Länge mehr Reserven im Steilen und bei Stufen sowie beim Schnellfahren. Trotzdem lässt es sich super aufs Hinterrad ziehen und dort kontrollieren. Dafür hat es etwas von der Leichtfüßigkeit verloren, die das 26er BFe auszeichnet.


----------



## aju (27. Juli 2016)

Urlaubsabschlusstour...


----------



## rence (29. Juli 2016)

Das solaris mal voll beladen. Habe es jetzt knapp 2 Wochen durch Schweden bewegt. Super bike auch für diese Art vom Expedition.


----------



## Eaven (29. Juli 2016)

@rence....sehr geil!! Ich arbeite mich auch gerade in die Materie Bikepacking ein. Anno nervt mich seit ungefähr einem Jahr und will mich zu Biwak-Touren überreden. Revelate, Apidura etc. kenne ich, es wird aber wohl für mich eine "customtasche" von Christoph aus Dresden, also von Fellowbags. 
Sind alles schöne Taschen aber eben auch nicht 100% wasserdicht. Von daher die Frage: Wie machen sich die Ortlieb Taschen so?
http://fellowbags.com


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2016)

mach innen einen dryback rein und gut is...

alpkit sind preis/leistung auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Eaven (29. Juli 2016)

Alpkit...ok, ich wusste nicht das die auch Bike Luggage haben. Krasse Preise haben die auf jeden Fall! 

Ich finde es aber auch cool eine Tasche auf Maß nähen zu lassen und gleichzeitig das Nebenbei-Feierabend-Business zu stärken


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2016)

apidura und alpkit verwechselt...

fellowbags macht einen sympathsichen eindruck.

habe aktuell zwei revelate design taschen. benutze aber nur die satteltasche viscacha, da die rahmentasche die flaschenhalter blockiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (29. Juli 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe aktuell zwei revelate design taschen. benutze aber nur die satteltasche *viscacha*


Kann die was, wie benimmt die sich wenn es ruppig wird?


----------



## rence (29. Juli 2016)

Also fellow bags sehen gut aus. Die Ortlieb habe ich gekauft, weil ich fand, dass das ein guter Kompromiss vom Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist und für mich die Wasserdichtigkeit sehr wichtig war. Das seat pack ist sehr gut und hält auch bei ruppigem Terrain überraschend gut an der Rock shox reverb , die ich aber abgetapet habe. Die Lenker Tasche hält auch sehr gut , aber ich muss sagen, dass die mich eher stört, was aber nicht an ortlieb sondern daran liegt, dass man recht stark am Lenker ziehen muss, um das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Ist natürlich bei allen Lenkertaschen so. Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, könnte aber teils ein wenig besser sein ( eine ( unbedeutende ) naht an der Erweiterung für die Lenkertasche ist aufgegangen und die Schaum Stoff pads sind (AbstandsHalter) sind wohl auch eher Verschleiß teile. Die Blackburn rahmentasche ist zwar nicht wasserdicht aber wirklich top wenn man den Preis von etwas über 50 Euro bedenkt. Ich habe dort Sachen drin, die schwer sind und nass werden können. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden und kann die Wasserdichtigkeit der ortlieb teile auch nach einem heftigen Sturm bestätigen.

Ich denke custom made oder revelate sind bestimmt genauso gut aber wahrscheinlich teurer. Ich habe für alle 4 Taschen insgesamt etwas über 300 Euro bezahlt und dafür finde ich das sehr gut. 

Btw. Noch mal eine Frage, die ich vor längerem gestellt hab: hat jemand das solaris mit den 27.5+ laufRädern in Gebrauch ? Überlege den Satz von wtb bei cotic zu bestellen...

Grüße


----------



## Eaven (29. Juli 2016)

Der @danchoize Daniel hat 27.5+ im Gebrauch.


----------



## rence (29. Juli 2016)

Ok, ich frage mich v.a. ob das mit meiner rs reba rl von 2015 geht oder ob das nicht passt. Finde auf der rs Seite nur die Info dass die 29er Gabel boost hat, was auch 27
5 plus erlaubt. Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich das nur auf die 2016 er Version bezieht...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kann die was, wie benimmt die sich wenn es ruppig wird?


Bewegt sich natürlich etwas mit, wackelt aber nicht wie der sprichwörtliche fuchsschwanz. Dh du merkst schon das gewicht, aber es behindert dich nicht beim trailfahren. Bei 27,2mm sattelstütze ist die klettstrippe bzw die schlaufe etwas zu groß, das habt ihr an den cotic rahmen ja nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht riskiere ich es ja mal, und lasse den Rucksack wieder weg...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2016)

Mein bruder hat die apidura, würde sagen die ist gleichwertig verarbeitet, aber etwas günstiger. Die ktm ist eher mäßig, dem taly ist ziemlich bald eine von den - zu kleinen - schnallen geplatz... zum glück hat a.nienie immer einen pedalriemen dabei ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Menetekel (30. Juli 2016)

Kleine Dienstagsrunde 
Macht riesen Spass der Hobel


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2016)

Menetekel schrieb:


> Kleine Dienstagsrunde
> Macht riesen Spass der Hobel




Fein! Habe ich eine Farbvariante verpasst oder ist das eine Custom Wrap Decal ->schwarz mit rot? 
(*oder British Racing Green!?!*   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menetekel (30. Juli 2016)

Hast nix verpasst. Ist ein kack Handy Foto. British Racing Green mit Orangem Schriftzug würde sich dahinter verstecken.

Guckst du


----------



## herrundmeister (1. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mein bruder hat die apidura, würde sagen die ist gleichwertig verarbeitet, aber etwas günstiger. Die ktm ist eher mäßig, dem taly ist ziemlich bald eine von den - zu kleinen - schnallen geplatz... zum glück hat a.nienie immer einen pedalriemen dabei ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Es ist eine Alpkit! Bin sehr zufrieden, auch im Wiegetritt. Man merkt schon das dort etwas hängt, aber es lässt sich damit leben. Für mich viel angenehmer im Vergleich zum Rucksack.


----------



## frogmatic (1. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mein bruder hat die apidura, würde sagen die ist gleichwertig verarbeitet, aber etwas günstiger. Die ktm ist eher mäßig, dem taly ist ziemlich bald eine von den - zu kleinen - schnallen geplatz... zum glück hat a.nienie immer einen pedalriemen dabei ;-)


KTM hat ein Kumpel, hat sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert. und er wollte mich zu irgendeinem Billg-Kauf animieren.
Ich habe den Verdacht dass das einer der Fälle ist, wo der Teufel im Detail steckt und sich dann erst im Gebrauch zeigt, wo der Hirnschmalz hingeflossen ist...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2016)

Solaris im Allgäu


----------



## Thommul (7. August 2016)

Nightride im Wurmtal


----------



## Ock (7. August 2016)

Zusammen mit dem @Rheingauer in Bad Kreuznach unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. August 2016)

Luganer See - Ponte Tresa, italienische Seite. 
Heute erstmal durchs Dorf proberollen...


----------



## aju (15. August 2016)

Am Wochenende in den Bergen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. August 2016)

Sonnenaufgang auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. August 2016)

Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs.


----------



## Rheingauer (17. August 2016)

Leute, geht mehr radtragen. ;-)






...kürzlich am Stilfser Joch.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. August 2016)

Am Stilfser Joch gibts doch genügend Kehren zum FAHREN


----------



## pseudosportler (21. August 2016)

Nach 3 monatiger Zwangspause vom biken, endlich der erste Ausritt in artgerechter Geläuf ( Ahrtal ) mit dem BFe, geiles Teil, es wird aber noch etwas feintunig im Bereich der Lenkzentrale geben, wen ich da zufrieden bin werden auch die Leitungen noch gekürzt.


MfG pseudosportler

PS: Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, aber das Handy gibt nicht mehr her, wird Zeit für ein neues.


----------



## Eaven (24. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mein bruder hat die apidura, würde sagen die ist gleichwertig verarbeitet, aber etwas günstiger. Die ktm ist eher mäßig, dem taly ist ziemlich bald eine von den - zu kleinen - schnallen geplatz... zum glück hat a.nienie immer einen pedalriemen dabei ;-)


......Jungs, ich muss den Faden noch mal aufnehmen. Bei dem Thema hat mich etwas das Glück verlassen. Fellowbags macht keine Taschen mehr, die haben just vor drei Wochen beschlossen das Geschäft aufzugeben. Apidura will mich nicht beliefern da ich kein Ladengeschäft mit regulären Öffnungszeiten habe. Es bleibt also nur Revelate die ich über Cosmic bekommen kann. Nun zur Frage: Ist das Terrapin-Holster-System der "normalen" Viscacha vorzuziehen? Sind fast 150g Gewichtsunterschied, was viel in der Welt der abgesägten Zahnbürsten und Titankocher ist. Falls Terrapin, nimmt man dann deren Drybag oder einen leichteren von einem anderen Hersteller, als Alpkit?


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2016)

Carsten, poste die frage im light travel unterforum bei den trekkies ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (24. August 2016)

Was gibt es außer unserem Cotic Forum noch ein weiteres?! Na, da schaue ich doch mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (30. August 2016)

Kann mich gar nicht mehr entscheiden mit welchem Rad ich fahren soll!


----------



## muwata (2. September 2016)

Hab mal wieder ein kleinen Film, diesmal von meiner Hausrunde in Potsdam. Ach Sommer is wat schönet.


----------



## pseudosportler (2. September 2016)

So drei Tage im Ahrtal getestet und für gut befunden, Lenkzentrale  bleibt jetzt so, nur noch Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge auf ein anschaulichens Maß kürzen und fertig.
Touren mit 40km und 1400hm sind kein Problem, zumindest nicht für das Bike und seine Geometrie.
Es macht echt Spaß das Bike, freue mich schon auf die Dolomiten in vier Wochen, da wird es auch etwas auslauf bekommen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2016)

Nach zehn Tagen Südalpen mit dem Fully hab ich heute auch mal wieder das Solaris ausgeführt. Scho geil, wenn man direkt merkt, was und wo man fährt


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. September 2016)

Samstag gabs nen netten Ausflug durch die sieben Berge, entspannte 9 Stunden unterwegs, aber so bleib auch Zeit zum üben/spielen... (Photo von Konfuzius)


----------



## a.nienie (4. September 2016)

Paar bilder aus der südwestpfalz. Für flowfreunde toll. Wir hätten uns ab und an etwas verblockteres gewünscht. Aber die siebenburgenrunde ist klasse.











Jetzt ist aber langsam schluß mit mtb - cross season is coming


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. September 2016)

Siebenburgenweg ist schon nett, den kann man auch links und rechts noch ein wenig erweitern, damit mehr "Block" aufkommt.


----------



## pseudosportler (10. September 2016)

Heute mal ein bischen die Hometrails abgegrast, ich hatte fast die ganze Zeit, 4,5 Std. ca. 50km mit über 1000hm, ein grinsen im Gesicht, woran das wohl lag, ich liebe mein Cotic 
Nur an den steilsten Rampen ist mir der Sattel vorne zu spitz und dünn, da werde ich wohl noch etwas nachbessern, habe noch einen Selle Italia NT1 hier liegen, wen der nicht past werde ich mal was neues testen müssen.
Das bild ist von den Ruhrhöhen bei Essen Kettwig, am Einstig zum Campingplatz Downhill.


----------



## John_Boy (17. September 2016)

Letzte Woche auf dem Schwarzwald Bike Marathon, achtet nicht auf den dicken Mann nur auf das schöne Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (17. September 2016)

Centi schrieb:


> Kann mich gar nicht mehr entscheiden mit welchem Rad ich fahren soll!


----------



## radzwei (17. September 2016)

Stehe da ebenfalls vor einem Problem bei der Radwahl. Hatte die Möglichkeit, mit einem Simplon Carbon Renner Pässe zu fahren und bin auf den Geschmack gekommen,  weil zusätzliche AbwechsIng in heimischen Gebieten im Allgäu. Immer die gleichen 10 Wurzeln, wenn mal weniger Zeit vorhanden ist....Auch in den bekannten Urlaubgebieten ergeben sich neue Möglichkeitennrad, allerdings müsste ich 5 Räder (Familie 4 Mtbs + Rennrad) mitnehmen. Und ohne Solaris  - geht gar nicht.
Beim Rennrad bin ich noch nicht sicher,  ob Mainstream mit Komfortgeo und leicht oder cotic new escapade. Das Mehrgewicht wäre akzeptabel,  aber die Geo -langes Oberrohr STR 1,48 ist mit eigentlich zu sportlich für lange Touren - Genickstarre. Überlege deshalb noch,  ob Giant Defy oder Cotic. Vermutlich wird das Escapade auch überarbeitet und dem Trend zu 12 mm Achsen folgen. Ich warte noch ein bisschen mit der Entscheidung.

Grüsse

Radzwei


----------



## sachse1 (19. September 2016)

Heute ne schöne Tour im Dresdener Umland mit dem Escapade gemacht, Sonne gabs auch noch ein bisschen....


----------



## Eaven (20. September 2016)

@ Sachse1 ....prima Aufbau. Was sind das für Schutzbleche? Die sehen sehr lang aus.


----------



## sachse1 (20. September 2016)

Sind diese von Velo Orange in schwarz.
Bin aber mit der Befestigung nicht so zufrieden. Wegen der Länge schlabbern die gerade vorn ganz schön wenn es uneben wird.

http://store.velo-orange.com/index....45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c-1500.html


----------



## Paul_FfM (21. September 2016)

So gefällt mir der September!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duckeggundweg (23. September 2016)

_British Steel vor unserer im nächstem Jahr eröffnenden Seilbahn, zur IGA 2017!_


----------



## loui-w (25. September 2016)

Nach 6 Monaten Pause, durfte mein BFe heute endlich wieder Trails fahren. Schön war es und in Zukunft kommt das Bike sicher wieder häufiger zum Einsatz.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. September 2016)

Bei dem ganzen Material hier bekomme ich ja glatt mal wieder Lust ne BFe Ausfahrt zu machen 

Ich war vor einer Woche mal wieder im Hamburger Volkspark mit Freunden und es gibt nun endlich auch mal hochqualitative Fotos von mir auf der Rakete


----------



## frogmatic (27. September 2016)

loui-w schrieb:


> Nach 6 Monaten Pause, durfte mein BFe heute endlich wieder Trails fahren. Schön war es und in Zukunft kommt das Bike sicher wieder häufiger zum Einsatz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 531968


Hatte das Rad Pause oder du, gar unter Zwang...?


----------



## loui-w (27. September 2016)

@frogmatic 
Ich hatte "zum Glück nur" 3 Monate Zwangspause, aber mein zusammengeschraubtes Sprunggelenk verlangte anschließend erst mal nach einem komfortablen Fully.


----------



## Eaven (27. September 2016)

....zusammengeschraubtes Sprunggelenk.....ach du Scheiße


----------



## frogmatic (28. September 2016)

loui-w schrieb:


> @frogmatic
> Ich hatte "zum Glück nur" 3 Monate Zwangspause, aber mein zusammengeschraubtes Sprunggelenk verlangte anschließend erst mal nach einem komfortablen Fully.


Autsch, na hoffentlich ist alles gut geheilt und du behältst nichts über... 

...und bist beim Fullyfahren nicht zu sehr verweichlicht!
Ich bin nur umständebingt eine Weile Fully gefahren, und musste mich tatsächlich wieder auf dem Hardtail einfinden, vor allem in Kurven 

Dafür mache ich demnächst aus meinem einen BFe zwei, Bilder folgen.
Und die "mit dem Cotic unterwegs" auch, die Kollegen haben mal wieder einige schöne Bilder gemacht, die ich demnächst bekomme.


----------



## aju (28. September 2016)

Heute in der Hausrundenspielwiese:


----------



## John_Boy (29. September 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....zusammengeschraubtes Sprunggelenk.....ach du Scheiße


Ist doch akzeptabel solange es nicht von On one ist und farblich zum Rahmen passt ?
Oder interpretiere ich die Gebräuche der hiesigen Foristen falsch ?


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2016)

Glaube es ging um menschliche knochen...
Gute besserung weiterhin.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (29. September 2016)

@a.nienie Egal, er hat das böse Wort geschrieben....und bitte im Footer ergänzen: no adventure bike


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2016)

Das wird ja immer absurder mit den kategorien...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## John_Boy (30. September 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Glaube es ging um menschliche knochen...


Schon klar, aber der Mensch ist nur eine natürliche Erweiterung seines Fahrrads.


----------



## duckeggundweg (2. Oktober 2016)

"Artgerechte Haltung", im Tegeler Forst!


----------



## pseudosportler (2. Oktober 2016)

Das mit der Artgerechten Haltung habe ich heute auch versucht, das Wetter spielte aber nicht ganz so mit, deswegen alles mit angezogener Bremse.
Die sicht vom Schillerhof auf den Latemar, nur ohne Latemar  und ganz unten links ist sogar was vom Bike zu sehen.


 
Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für ein zweites Foto, da mein Kaiserschmarn sonst kalt geworden wäre, dann fing es an zu Regnen, das wollte ich den Handy nicht antun, irgendwas ist halt immer .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2016)

Heute mit den Cotics unterwegs:



Scaled sizing:
26er M Soul, 27,5er L BFe, 29er XL Solaris


----------



## pseudosportler (3. Oktober 2016)

Heute gab es Sonne pur, zwar recht frisch aber schön 
Rosengarten von Jocher Hof, ohne Bike



Karersee einmal ohne einmal mit Bike








Leider gab das Handy nicht mehr her, morgen wird erstmal das Fully bewegt, ich hoffe das ist Rücken freundlicher.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## velopirat (3. Oktober 2016)

Auch mein Hardtail war mal wieder unterwegs in den Bergen...





Gruss vom imposanten Gletscher!


----------



## frogmatic (4. Oktober 2016)

Sensationell, da sollte ich auch schnell nochmal hin, solage es ein bisschen Eis gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (4. Oktober 2016)

@pseudosportler @velopirat ......Männer ihr macht mich fertig...so tolle Bilde rund imposante Hintergründe. Ich mag jetzt aus der Heide und dem Mittelgebirge gar keine Bilder mehr posten 

@velopirat...das zweite Bild wäre aber schon ein Bild der Woche wert!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @velopirat...das zweite Bild wäre aber schon ein Bild der Woche wert!



Wenn das ein Bild der Woche werden soll, muss man das dann allerdings auch positiv bewerten.  
=> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068477 
=> *klick* auf den gelben Stern und ab geht die Post
=> noch ein bisschen in der Cotic Welt teilen und es könnte klappen


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2016)

Bild der Woche-Kampagne läuft:
https://www.facebook.com/CoticLtd/?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/Eaven-Cycles-243564309148738/?fref=ts

Bei der Gelegenheit könnt ihr den Jungs aus England und auch uns gern einen Daumen auf der FB-Seite geben


----------



## muwata (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte das Glück und war mal drei Wochen unterwegs, Wahnsinn, nur gutes Wetter und jede Menge Zeit zum radeln.

Begonnen hat alles in Saalbach-Hinterglemm-Leogang, auf so ziemlich allen Trails dort.


 

Weiter ging es nach Sexten in die Dolomiten. Kleine aber feine Runde, ein Teil vom Stonemann.





Danach Flucht in den Sommer nach Riva del Garda,





zum Lago di Ledro,
und natürlich auf den Monte Altissimo, die anstrengensten 2000 Höhen- und Tiefenmeter, bis jetzt!



 




Weiter dann in das schöne Karwendel, nach Mittenwald, sehr entpannend dort.



 
Und dann zum großen Finale und zur Erhohlung und Belohnung für die Räder, nach Empfehlung
der ToGo Liste von *danchoize*
Pod Smrkem, so was von spaßig, echt irre.


 


 

*@darkJST*
Zittauer Gebirge haben wir nicht geschafft, so ist noch was übrig fürs nächste mal wenn wir uns dort rumtreiben.

Das gute Bfe selbst hat alles prächtig erledigt, was soll auch sein, ich liebe dieses Rad.
 Die Komponenten erzählen ein bisschen mehr:
 ein Speichenriss, die Lager der Crankrothers 5050 Pedale haben Spiel und auch Spiel an der X9 Hinterradnabe, achso und ich ackere so auf meiner Gabel rum das ich in der Pike Chargerkatusche Nummer vier zerstört habe, olle Blase und oller Charger-RCT3 Mist, die Druckstufe macht nun wie sie Lust hat, naja, dann wieder Fox Float rein und gut.


----------



## radzwei (6. Oktober 2016)

Zum Cotic passt halt Hope (Naben, Pedal,Innenlager). Hat sich sich einfach bewährt.

radzwei


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2016)

"Nix von Crank Brothers was sich dreht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2016)

"Nix von Crank Brothers was sich dreht"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Oktober 2016)

radzwei schrieb:


> Zum Cotic passt halt Hope (Naben, Pedal,Innenlager). Hat sich sich einfach bewährt.
> 
> radzwei


Hatte auch SramX9 und jetzt einen Hope-LRS an meinem Souly...ein Traum.  Allerdings ist die Hope-Bremse dran, wenn meine Louise endlich mal ablebt.


----------



## pseudosportler (7. Oktober 2016)

Da ich nach 5 Tagen in den Dolomiten völlig platt war musste heute der Lift und nach 3 Tagen Enduro das BFe her, mit dem Tagesticket für 22€ ging es 4 mal von Welschnofen zur Frommer Alm, drei mal ging es den Carezza-Trail runter, macht auch mal Spaß wobei mir die Naturtrails hier mehr Spaß machen.
Nach der 4. Auffahrt ging es dem 1A ( Perlenweg ) bis zum Karer Pass und dann über verschiedene Forstpisten/Trails zum Karersee, von da noch den 10A bis zum Hotel, mehr ging heute nicht mehr, bin völlig platt.






MfG pseudosportler


----------



## radzwei (7. Oktober 2016)

wusste gar nicht, dass man einen FahradStänder an einem bfe montieren kann.


----------



## pseudosportler (8. Oktober 2016)

radzwei schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass man einen FahradStänder an einem bfe montieren kann.


Mit und an einem BFE geht fast alles .
Ich habe versucht das die Rahmenfarbe besser zu sehen ist, passend zu den Blüten drumherum, hat aber nicht so ganz  gefunzt, sieht irgendwie blau aus und nicht nach black grape .
Hatte gehofft das es im stehen besser aussieht, zudem ist der Hintergrund so schöner .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## muwata (8. Oktober 2016)

@ pseudosportler, 
wie gut funktioniert denn deine kleine Kettenführung? Ich hab immer wieder nervige Kettenklemmer und suche noch ne Lösung für 2x10. Bei meiner von Truvativ hab ich die Führung mit den 2 Rollen abgesägt da die Kette eher nur auf einer Rolle lief und deren Haltbarkeit war auch noch sehr begrenzt, ist halt nur noch als Bashguard dran. Der tut viel gutes.
Danke schon mal


----------



## pseudosportler (8. Oktober 2016)

muwata schrieb:


> @ pseudosportler,
> wie gut funktioniert denn deine kleine Kettenführung? Ich hab immer wieder nervige Kettenklemmer und suche noch ne Lösung für 2x10. Bei meiner von Truvativ hab ich die Führung mit den 2 Rollen abgesägt da die Kette eher nur auf einer Rolle lief und deren Haltbarkeit war auch noch sehr begrenzt, ist halt nur noch als Bashguard dran. Der tut viel gutes.
> Danke schon mal



Funst ganz gut, die Kette beibt jetzt da wo sie sein soll.
Ein Bash wäre manchmal sehr gut, gerade nach den Urlub gerade, bin da jetzt auch an eine andere Lösung interesiert, stehe da aber ganz am Anfang der suche.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## muwata (9. Oktober 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Funst ganz gut, die Kette beibt jetzt da wo sie sein soll.
> Ein Bash wäre manchmal sehr gut, gerade nach den Urlub gerade, bin da jetzt auch an eine andere Lösung interesiert, stehe da aber ganz am Anfang der suche.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Und zack Kettenführung Bionicon c guide ist unterwegs, bin gespannt.
Zum Thema Baschguard kann man echt lange überlegen, ich finde es an der ISCG-Aufnahme besser als ein Bashring an der Kurbel, dafür ist die ja auch da.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2016)

von August, bei der Einfahrrunde fürs neue BFe in der Schweiz


----------



## frogmatic (10. Oktober 2016)

Es muss nicht immer USA sein... geeeeeeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_79 (10. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> von August, bei der Einfahrrunde fürs neue BFe in der Schweiz


Echt ein richtig geiles Bild


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2016)

Ist im FdT Pool gelandet. Falls ihr einen Stern spenden wollt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070452?in=potdPool


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Edit: FdT Pool wurde Gott sei Dank aufgeräumt, jetzt ist vernünftiger Weise nur noch eins meiner Schweiz-Bilder drin.

Wenn ihr nochmal das Cotic-Radl auf der Startseite sehen wollt, würd ich mich nochmal über Sternchen-Spenden freuen 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070789?in=potdPool


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Oktober 2016)

@scylla: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Foto des Tages! 
Jetzt aber nicht gierig werden...


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke, vor allem auch an alle die Sternchen gespendet haben 

Schlechtwetterzeit = Speicherkartenausmistzeit


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Aus der Pfalz war auch noch ein bisschen vergessenes Bildmaterial auf der Kamera...

















fragt sich nur noch, ob ich Bilder von vor-vor-vor...-vorgestern überhaupt unter "heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs" einstellen darf


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Voten gestern 

Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2071109?in=potdPool

Ähm... ich bin nicht gierig... aber son Tripple wär schon irgendwie fein... *räusper*


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2016)

Und nochmal danke fürs Voten  
Jetzt war mein kleines BFe wirklich dreimal hintereinander aufm FdT, das gibts auch selten


----------



## 18hls86 (14. Oktober 2016)

Glückwunsch! 
Sind ja auch wirklich schöne Pics! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Oktober 2016)

Verdient!


----------



## velopirat (14. Oktober 2016)

Cool, gratuliere!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne68 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke Scylla hat ein leicht übersteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis. Keine Frage,die Bilder/Landschaft sind toll.
Aber das  geradezu Betteln um Sternchen wirkt schon ein bisserl befremdlich.Und ja,du bist a weng gierig darauf.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Ich denke Scylla hat ein leicht übersteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis.



Zumal sie sich auf jedem der Bilder formatfüllend selber zeigt. Ja, einem geradezu in’s Gesicht springt. Das wird nur noch von dem unverhohlenen Product Placement mit dem stets deutlich lesbaren Rahmenhersteller-Logo getoppt.


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2016)

... wayne


----------



## Epic-Treter (15. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Zumal sie sich auf jedem der Bilder formatfüllend selber zeigt. Ja, einem geradezu in’s Gesicht springt.



 Das ist ja das tolle an den Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2016)

Häää…? Was hat das mit dem Sohn vom ollen Juhnke selig zu tun? 
Ich bin raus, das ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub hier brauchts mal wieder Bilders...
Wem soll ich nochmal gleich ins Gesicht springen?


----------



## Wayne68 (16. Oktober 2016)

Welche Maß von Geltungsbedürfnis ist normal ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ..... vergessenes Bildmaterial auf der Kamera...



Da wär's auch besser geblieben. Man hast du n' fetten Hintern.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Da wär's auch besser geblieben. Man hast du n' fetten Hintern.



besser fett als faltig


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich solche schönen Bergbilder hätte, würde ich die auch teilen, mich animiert das zum träumen. Leider bin ich immer zu faul, Bilder zu machen, genau wie die meisten Leute, mit denen ich unterwegs bin. Da muss man dann halt in Erinnerungen schwelgen, wenn man solche Bilder sieht.

Und manche tollen Momente kann man auch gar nicht im Bild einfangen, so wie mein letztes "Mit dem Cotic unterwegs":
Ausfahrt in den Sonnenuntergang, wenn es dunkel wird macht man die Scheinwerfer an und gleitet einfach die schönen Wege in der Dunkelheit hinab, die Bäume tauchen aus der Dunkelheit auf und fliegen als Schatten links und rechts vorbei. Das vom Vorfahrer aufgewirbelte Herbslaub reflektiert im Scheinwerferkegel, dazu die Stille der Nacht und der Vollmond über dem Drachenfels.

Wenn ich das alles in einem Bild einfangen könnte, ich würde es auch selbstverliebt posten, nur um diese Stimmung mit anderen zu teilen.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

Mehr Bilder gibt es tröpfchenweise in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen nebenan:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-17#post-14116530

Wer Spaß dran hat, schaut rein. Wer nicht, lässt es einfach bleiben 
Gegen Neid hilft Selbermachen, gegen schlechte Laune hilft Radfahren, und gegen Flatulenzen hilft ein Gang zum Klo.


----------



## mihael (16. Oktober 2016)

Bikerin des monats/tages wär definitiv passend zu dir scylla


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Oktober 2016)

Ähm... nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
meine Anmerkungen in Sachen "ins Gesicht springen" waren ironisch gemeint, da die Bilder ja ganz offensichtlich eben nicht so sehr die Fahrerin, sondern die Landschaft und das Biken an sich gekonnt in Szene setzen.

Bitte weiter Bilder machen und posten! 
Das Triple spricht für sich.

Ein  paar der Kommentare hier habe ich gar nicht erst verstanden... Das geht mir bei mtb.-news.de aber häufiger so. Geht mehr biken und nicht immer nur allein. Das hilft vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ähm... nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> meine Anmerkungen in Sachen "ins Gesicht springen" waren ironisch gemeint



ich glaub das hat jeder verstanden, der es verstehen wollte 

Die Cotic Community ist einfach die beste 
...wollte ich nur mal so loswerden ...

und das Lob bezüglich der Fotos geb ich gern an den Fotografen @rayc weiter


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Oktober 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Welche Maß von Geltungsbedürfnis ist normal ?




Wenn Du in den Spiegel blickst, dann siehst Dich selbst.
Das sollte Dir zu denken geben.

Im übringen, falls Dir das entgangen sein sollte, diskutieren wir hier konstruktiv, gelegentlich kontrovers, aber hier wird niemand beleidigend.
Such Dir doch Gleichgesinnte, dann habt ihr alle Spaß und wir können uns wieder den wichtigen Themen widmen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man mit dem finger auf jemanden zeigt, dann zeigen mind. drei finger auf einen selbst.
Bitte wieder schöne bilder...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2072154?in=potdPool 

haters gonna hate


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Voten


----------



## aju (21. Oktober 2016)

Heute...


----------



## aju (22. Oktober 2016)

Heute...






Auch heute...


----------



## frogmatic (23. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke fürs Voten


Voters gonna vote


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2016)

Heute gibts ein Bild von @aju zum voten 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2074803?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (23. Oktober 2016)

Auch heute gab es wieder sehr viel Landschaft...



...allerdings war es auf über 2500 m Höhe nicht wirklich warm...



...mit sehr viel gutem Willen konnte man auch die Sonne erahnen...



...schön wars trotzdem!


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2016)

auf Bildern kommt Schnee immer gut 
(wenn man beim Betrachten auf einem kuschligen Sofa im beheizten Wohnzimmer sitzt )


----------



## duckeggundweg (23. Oktober 2016)

Goldener Herbst!


----------



## DasLangeElend (23. Oktober 2016)

Aju, Du lebst grad meinen Traum.. Danke für solche Bilder!


----------



## aju (24. Oktober 2016)

Heute Ruhetag mit nur 500 hm bergauf...



...aber 2700 hm bergab...


----------



## pseudosportler (25. Oktober 2016)

Sieht nach Bozen und Rittnerhorn aus, da war ich vor knapp 3 Wochen auch noch, da war es zwar auch kalt aber sonnig, sehr schöne Fotos .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076010?in=potdPool


----------



## aju (26. Oktober 2016)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Sieht nach Bozen und Rittnerhorn aus, da war ich vor knapp 3 Wochen auch noch, da war es zwar auch kalt aber sonnig, sehr schöne Fotos .



Gut erkannt! Gestern haben wir am Berg mit der bikefreundlichsten Seilbahn die Trails unsicher gemacht. Mehr als 3000 hm bergab  




Heute sah es an der ersten Scharte noch ganz gut aus...



Leider hat sich das Wetter nicht an die Wettervorhersage gehalten. So mussten wir kurz vor dem geplanten Gipfel umdrehen. Die Sicht war einfach zu schlecht. Außerdem begann es auch noch zu schneien bzw. zu regnen. Die spontan gewählte Notabfahrt erwies sich dann als wenig biketauglich...



Unten raus wurde es dann doch noch...


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2016)

wir waren auch mal wieder mit den mtbs unterwegs.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. November 2016)

#noCube #noGhost #noCanyon


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. November 2016)

#no cranberries, no bullshit!

Solaris vorne, Bfe hinten


----------



## gimp (6. November 2016)

Meine Frau hat den Tag genutzt...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2016)

So sauber wars Solaris schon lange nichtmehr. Wirds auch jetzt länger nicht mehr sein


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2016)

Da war es schon etwas dreckiger:


----------



## orudne (20. November 2016)

Ja @Hockdrik, @guitarman-3000 und ich hatten heute beste englische Bedingungen  ....



 

...und Laub ....


 

... aber auch echt schön wars!


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. November 2016)

Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs! (Bilder wieder von Handlampe):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggy_86 (21. November 2016)

Brüder treffen an der Nahe mit kleinem ausritt auf den Stahlrössern.


----------



## orudne (23. November 2016)

Stuttgart at night


 
(Leider nur HandyPhotoQualität)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2016)

Tja, immer noch kein Schnee. Dafür knusprig angefrorene Trails und Sonne satt! Wird Zeit für die ISO- Flasche...


----------



## loui-w (5. Dezember 2016)

In diesem Jahr fährt der Nikolaus Cotic


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2016)

zu geil *lach*


----------



## Eaven (9. Dezember 2016)

Crosstraining.....Laufpassage.....bleibt mir das Scheißteil doch im Baum hängen.....nie wieder ohne Remotestütze!


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Crosstraining.....Laufpassage.....bleibt mir das Scheißteil doch im Baum hängen.....nie wieder ohne Remotestütze!


Du bist mit DEM Rad bergab GELAUFEN? 

Carsten, Du brauchst dringend ein Fahrtraining


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Du bist mit DEM Rad bergab GELAUFEN?
> 
> Carsten, Du brauchst dringend ein Fahrtraining




wahrscheinlich wollte sich das arme Rad deswegen schon erhängen


----------



## Eaven (10. Dezember 2016)

OK, die Geschichte ist gelogen....ich fand aber den Baumradständer so toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Geschichten erfinden üben wir dann eben noch. Foto ist dafür super 

Edit sagt: mit Photoshop könntest Du das Gefälle umkehren und damit das Foto an Deine Geschichte anpassen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Dezember 2016)

mal wieder in den Dünen in DK unterwegs


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2016)

Da fahre ich in 2 Wochen auch wieder hin


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Dezember 2016)

..dann nimm unbedingt den Blabjerg mit, wenn Dir langweilig ist (und Du an der Westküste bist)...ist recht unterhaltsam dort (schwarz). Mir ist schon etwas fad mit der Chillerei und deshalb fahr ich da morgen hin mit Soulie...
http://www.naturparkvesterhavet.dk/...lebnisse/outdoor-aktivitaeten/mountainbiking/


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2016)

Den Trail kann ich mit verbundenen Augen fahren....wir sind zweimal im Jahr in Houstrup. Viel Spaß


----------



## iManu (15. Dezember 2016)

Seit über drei Jahren bringt es mich bei Abfahrten immer noch zum grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2016)

Ja, Solaris rockt


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Crosstraining.....Laufpassage.....bleibt mir das Scheißteil doch im Baum hängen.....nie wieder ohne Remotestütze!



Die CC-ler lässt man einmal in den Wald, schon machen sie Unsinn ...    



dangerousD schrieb:


> Du bist mit DEM Rad bergab GELAUFEN?
> 
> ...



In den Hamburger Rocky Mountains ist alles anders  ...


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Die Wintersonnwende wurde dieses Jahr mit einer schönen Runde an der Mosel "gefeiert". Leider nicht das allerhübscheste Winterwetter, aber @aju hat trotzdem ein paar nette Fotos gemacht 














Die Blutwurst ist jetzt seit einer knappen Woche in Betrieb, und gefällt mir (mal wieder) ausnehmend gut. Cy macht da irgendwas richtig, egal welche Generation von BFe, es ist einfach immer gut 
(und außerdem sehr erfrischend, seit mehreren Tagen schon mit einem geraden Schaltauge rumzufahren, mit dem Wissen, dass das auch so bleiben wird )


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Dezember 2016)

Was fährst du da zusammen? Crossmax. Michelin. Manitou. Bin völlig irritiert.


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was fährst du da zusammen? Crossmax. Michelin. Manitou. Bin völlig irritiert.



Die Neugierde 
Dachte halt, wenn ich schonmal neuen Kram brauch, kann man ja auch was testen.
Die Gabel wird fein, braucht nur noch anderes Dämpferöl (bewegt sich irgendwann nimmer wenn ihr kalt ist) und Dichtungen (Negativkammer pumpt sich auf), das Prinzip mit der IRT ist aber schonmal überzeugend und die Dämpfung kann auch was.
Die Reifen sind Fail. Bei Nässe und zum Stolpern eher unbrauchbar, der Michelin noch mehr als der Mavic. Da werde ich wieder reumütig zu den guten alten Contis zurückkehren, mit der Erkenntnis, dass es (für mich) immer noch nix besseres gibt.

(hoffentlich ist dir die Hipster-Laufradgröße noch nicht aufgefallen )


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Dezember 2016)

Tatsächlich. Jetzt dämmert es. X12 gibt es ja nur 650b. Ich habe alle drei Größen. Auf 650b würde ich am ehesten verzichten. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2016)

Da mir außer ein bisschen störrischerem Lenkverhalten bei schnellen Richtungswechseln (werde ich es nach 2-3 Wochen Gewöhnung auch nimmer merken) so absolut garnix davon aufgefallen ist, ist es mir einfach herzlich wurscht. Von mir aus kanns auch ein Biber sein*. 

(*) haben die Katholiken früher in der Fastenzeit gefressen, weils Fleisch ist das man mit etwas Fantasie zu Fisch umdefinieren kann


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

das letzte Bild ist heute im FdT Pool gelandet 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2095760?in=potdPool



Frohe Weihnachten der Cotic-Gemeinde!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Blutwurst ist jetzt seit einer knappen Woche in Betrieb, und gefällt mir (mal wieder) ausnehmend gut. Cy macht da irgendwas richtig, egal welche Generation von BFe, es ist einfach immer gut


Wobei ich jetzt nicht verstehe, wieso du dir noch ein BFe mit einer schlechteren Geometrie geholt hast. 
Das 26er ist ja schon grenzwertig beim Sitzwinkel, aber beim 27.5 ist es ja noch mal schlimmer. Da kommt man ja selbst im Sag kaum auf 70°.

Vielleicht auch Grund, warum du bei etwas höherer Front nicht genügend Druck auf die Pedale bekommst.


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Lustiger Weise hab ich die Sattelstütze aus meinem orangen 26er rausgenommen und ins neue reingesteckt, ohne irgendwas an der Satteleinstellung zu ändern. Und ich hab auch nicht gemerkt, dass es schlechter klettert oder ne blöde Sitzposition hätte, so wie es bei den alten BFe noch der Fall war. Knielot ist Pi mal Daumen in Ordnung, und ich hätte am Sattel sogar noch 1cm Luft um ihn weiter nach vorne zu schieben. Ich sag nur Geotabelle 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mit der Doppelluftkammer an der Mattoc deutlich mehr Sag fahren will/kann als mit der SA Lyrik am 26er und die Gabel trotzdem noch weiter oben steht beim Runterfahren. Macht ja auch nochmal einen Unterschied beim realen Sitzwinkel bergauf.

Beim Runterfahren gefällts mir bis dato fast sogar besser. Superschön ausbalanciert und nett lang, der Reach ist gefühlt und gemessen 2cm länger. Ich sag nur Geotabelle 

Außerdem hab ich letztens so schönen dunkelroten Nagellack beim Douglas gesehen 

Vielleicht mach ich mir nachher die Mühe, mal wieder alle drei (26 alt, 26 neu, 27,5 X-12) nebeneinander zu stellen und ein Vergleichsfoto zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (24. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Beim Runterfahren gefällts mir bis dato fast sogar besser. Superschön ausbalanciert und nett lang, der Reach ist gefühlt und gemessen 2cm länger.


Ganz meine Erfahrung, ich zitiere mich mal selbst.


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist halt, dass sich beim »Stolperbiken« ein größerer Rahmen sicherer/stabiler/angenehmer anfühlt.


Falls du mal die Möglichkeit bekommst ein solches Rad in M (400mm Sitzrohr) mit 29" (!) Bereifung zu fahren, mach das. Ich glaub sogar, wenn du das schon früher gemacht hättest, hättest du jetzt keine 27,5" Laufräder.


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

Auf 29er hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust fürs Stolperbiken. Das mit der Lenkerhöhe wär ein lösbares Problem wenn es wirklich Not tun würde. Auf 100mm getravelte Gabel und Custom-Geo, so dass der LW trotzdem stimmt, man müsste es zwar ein bisschen erzwingen aber würd schon gehen. Aber die Erfahrung, die ich mit dem Fatbike und dem riesigen Hinterrad im Steilen gemacht habe, reicht mir eh. Es ist höchstens zweimal lustig, sich zwischen Sattel und Reifen einzuklemmen, während man verzweifelt mit den Zehen nach dem Boden fischt. Und dafür, niemals den Notabstieg zu brauchen, ist meine Fahrtechnik noch längst nicht gut genug. Vielleicht irgendwann mal wenn ich gut genug bin, dass der Exit keine Relevanz mehr hat, und ich das Gefühl haben sollte, dass ein zu kleines Laufrad mich limitiert 
Aber das Fastforward würde ich trotzdem sehr gerne mal testen, einfach aus Neugierde. Leider ist mir noch keins übern Weg gelaufen in der richtigen Größe.


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Dezember 2016)

Kleine Nachweihnachtstour durch den heimatlichen Eifelsandstein. Das Bike war willig, doch der Geist war schwach.
x-mal angefahren, Hinterrad positioniert, ins Grübeln gekommen... ich muss wohl üben, wieder weniger zu grübeln, oder länger stehen zu bleiben, damit ich mit dem Grübeln fertig werde. Aber das wird mit dem neuen BFe sicher VIEL besser ;-)
(Bild vom Trailhunter72)


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Kleine Nachweihnachtstour durch den heimatlichen Eifelsandstein. Das Bike war willig, doch der Geist war schwach.
> x-mal angefahren, Hinterrad positioniert, ins Grübeln gekommen... ich muss wohl üben, wieder weniger zu grübeln, oder länger stehen zu bleiben, damit ich mit dem Grübeln fertig werde. Aber das wird mit dem neuen BFe sicher VIEL besser ;-)
> (Bild vom Trailhunter72)
> Anhang anzeigen 559078




Welches BFe wird's denn werden?


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Dezember 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Welches BFe wird's denn werden?


26 Zoll, 2016er Batch, dunkelrot, L
(wenn die denn mal kommen ;-) - Ich hätte da noch einen kaum gebrauchten Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen in M abzugeben, candyred!)


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> 26 Zoll, 2016er Batch, dunkelrot, L
> (wenn die denn mal kommen ;-) - Ich hätte da noch einen kaum gebrauchten Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen in M abzugeben, candyred!)



... ja, nächste Woche sollen sie eintreffen ...


----------



## frogmatic (29. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> x-mal angefahren, Hinterrad positioniert, ins Grübeln gekommen... ich muss wohl üben, wieder weniger zu grübeln, oder länger stehen zu bleiben, damit ich mit dem Grübeln fertig werde.


Oder @scylla mitnehmen, die ruft dann irgendwann "Jetzt fahr endlich!"


----------



## DasLangeElend (30. Dezember 2016)

Ein Stolpertreffen an der Ahr, Mosel oder Lahn könnte man eh mal andenken. Aber bitte nicht zu früh, muss noch was üben ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ein Stolpertreffen an der Ahr, Mosel oder Lahn könnte man eh mal andenken. Aber bitte nicht zu früh, muss noch was üben ;-)



Na dann, wäre ich vorraussichtlich 2020 so weit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. Januar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht zu früh, muss noch was üben ;-)


Dann erst ab halb elf?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

Noch im alten Jahr, nochmal an der Mosel. Irgendwie mag ich die Gegend... diesmal hab ich mich auch mal etwas hinter der Kamera bespaßt, Knipsopfer ist @aju

Uphill



nette Felsen



wie man sieht, sieht man nix (war leider den ganzen Tag so)






Alpen? Ne, nur mitteldeutsches Tiefland.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Noch im alten Jahr, nochmal an der Mosel. Irgendwie mag ich die Gegend... diesmal hab ich mich auch mal etwas hinter der Kamera bespaßt, Knipsopfer ist @aju
> 
> Uphill
> 
> ...



Sehr schick 
Haste 'mal das "Riesen-Rad" gefahren?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> Haste 'mal das "Riesen-Rad" gefahren?



irgendwie hab ich heute Probleme dich zu verstehen


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich heute Probleme dich zu verstehen



Das ist doch @aju mit seinem neuen BFe ?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das ist doch @aju mit seinem neuen BFe ?



Ja, das ist aju, und das graue BFe ist schon "gut eingefahren". Aber wer hat jetzt ein Riesen-Rad gefahren? aju hat auch Rahmengröße S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, das ist aju, und das graue BFe ist schon "gut eingefahren". Aber wer hat jetzt ein Riesen-Rad gefahren? aju hat auch Rahmengröße S



Nein, ich meinte ob Du nun ausgiebig mit dem Bike (27,5") gefahren bist.
Ich drücke mich 'mal wieder etwas kryptisch aus, sorry.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte ob Du nun ausgiebig mit dem Bike (27,5") gefahren bist.
> Ich drücke mich 'mal wieder etwas kryptisch aus, sorry.



Ach so. Ja, das bin ich jetzt schon ziemlich ausführlich gefahren, mehrere Wochen lang sogar... weil ich mittlerweile selbst eins besitze. Das Rote, siehe ein paar Posts weiter vorne 
Meins ist sogar auch wirklich mit 27,5'' aufgebaut, aju hat ja noch 26'' in seinem 27,5er Rahmen.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach so. Ja, das bin ich jetzt schon ziemlich ausführlich gefahren, mehrere Wochen lang sogar... weil ich mittlerweile selbst eins besitze. Das Rote, siehe ein paar Posts weiter vorne
> Meins ist sogar auch wirklich mit 27,5'' aufgebaut, aju hat ja noch 26'' in seinem 27,5er Rahmen.



Aaah ok, jetzt hab's auch ich verstanden.
Du hast ja das 26" in der neuen Geo und die Blutwurst ist das 27,5".
Fast red ist ja auch als 26" erhältlich.
Guten Morgen, Herr Schwimmer   .
Danke, für Deine Geduld .


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Aaah ok, jetzt hab's auch ich verstanden.
> Du hast ja das 26" in der neuen Geo und die Blutwurst ist das 27,5".
> Fast red ist ja auch als 26" erhältlich.
> Guten Morgen, Herr Schwimmer   .
> Danke, für Deine Geduld .



Ich muss mich ja selber anstrengen, den Überblick über meinen Fuhrpark zu behalten 
Ne, ganz so schlimm ist es doch noch nicht.

Momentan hab ich quasi alle Generationen BFe fahrbereit (nicht ganz, Classic BFe hab ich keins). Die Blutwurst gefällt mir aktuell von der Geometrie her am besten. Das ist quasi ein klassisches BFe in der Ausführung Langholzlaster. Nach der ersten Probefahrt mit dem 27,5er von aju war ich noch recht wenig angetan, aber jetzt bin ich doch froh, dass ich mich drauf eingelassen habe. Das BFe26 mit der neuen Geo ist am weitesten weg vom alten BFe Feeling, aber auch gut. Und das alte BFe hat das Nachsehen weil es mir mittlerweile doch etwas arg kurz ist und man sich bergauf so abmühen muss. Die Reifengröße ist komplett wumpe. Was mich doch für die Zukunft sehr beruhigt


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Das BFe26 mit der neuen Geo ist am weitesten weg vom alten BFe Feeling, aber auch gut.


Ich hoffe, dass das neue BFe26 Feeling noch cooler ist als das alte Soul26 Feeling, da ich grad Carsten das Geld geschickt habe ;-) . Aber da ich mit 195 für ein L Rad recht groß bin, wird das schon passen.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das neue BFe26 Feeling noch cooler ist als das alte Soul26 Feeling, da ich grad Carsten das Geld geschickt habe ;-) . Aber da ich mit 195 für ein L Rad recht groß bin, wird das schon passen.



Du wirst dich wahrscheinlich erst mal etwas wundern, weil man die neue Geo doch etwas anders fahren muss (aktiver, mehr nach vorne), aber dann wirst du's mögen. Ich hab mich jedenfalls direkt drauf wohl gefühlt. Bei deiner Größe ist es ja sowieso immer noch ein Spielzeug.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich muss mich ja selber anstrengen, den Überblick über meinen Fuhrpark zu behalten
> Ne, ganz so schlimm ist es doch noch nicht.
> 
> Momentan hab ich quasi alle Generationen BFe fahrbereit (nicht ganz, Classic BFe hab ich keins). Die Blutwurst gefällt mir aktuell von der Geometrie her am besten. Das ist quasi ein klassisches BFe in der Ausführung Langholzlaster. Nach der ersten Probefahrt mit dem 27,5er von aju war ich noch recht wenig angetan, aber jetzt bin ich doch froh, dass ich mich drauf eingelassen habe. Das BFe26 mit der neuen Geo ist am weitesten weg vom alten BFe Feeling, aber auch gut. Und das alte BFe hat das Nachsehen weil es mir mittlerweile doch etwas arg kurz ist und man sich bergauf so abmühen muss. Die Reifengröße ist komplett wumpe. Was mich doch für die Zukunft sehr beruhigt



Puuuh, da ist ja ordentlich los bei Dir ...   
Du bist es bei aju gefahren und hast es dann bestellt?
War dann Dein Kopf dagegen und Dein Gefühl dafür, weil es dann für mich sehr nachvollziehbar wäre, sorry wenn ich so direkt frage.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2017)

... FdT Pool 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2099068?in=potdPool



Schwimmer schrieb:


> War dann Dein Kopf dagegen und Dein Gefühl dafür, weil es dann für mich sehr nachvollziehbar wäre, sorry wenn ich so direkt frage.



Ich wollte auf jeden Fall noch eins mit der neuen langen Geometrie aus Redundanz-Gründen (und wegen meinem roten Nagellack) und hab etwas gerätselt ob es noch ein 26er wird, oder das 27,5er. Letztendlich hat halt das 27,5er X-12 und das 26er immer noch nicht. Und nachdem aju dann meinte, dass er sich gut an den Langholzlaster gewöhnt hat, hatte ich dann auch keine Hemmungen mehr, dem "Riesen-Rad" eine Chance zu geben und damit das vernünftige Schaltauge zu nehmen. Sorry, dass ich so banal bin 
Im Endeffekt finde ich es jetzt doch nicht mehr sperrig. Die Länge wird einfach dadurch überkompensiert, dass man ganz von alleine dazu verleitet wird, direktere Linien damit zu fahren. Und die längeren Kettenstreben machen die Front-Heck-Balance harmonischer und stören daher letztendlich auch nicht.


----------



## orudne (5. Januar 2017)

Der wichtigste Satz:



scylla schrieb:


> ...Die Reifengröße ist komplett wumpe. Was mich doch für die Zukunft sehr beruhigt


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ... FdT Pool
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2099068?in=potdPool
> 
> 
> ...



Der Grund , dass das "Riesen-Rad"  X-12 hat, hätte ich mir auch denken können, das mit dem passenden Nagellack eigentlich auch   
Das klingt nun bei der Schilderung Deiner Fahreindrücke nach dem perfekten Rad für Dich.

Redundanz-Gründen, d.h. die schicke helle Blutwurst steht dann 2017 zum Verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Redundanz-Gründen, d.h. die schicke helle Blutwurst steht dann 2017 zum Verkauf?



Ganz sicher nicht! (sonst passt ja der orange Nagellack nirgends mehr dazu )


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht!



... dann habe ich die Redundanz-Gründe nicht verstanden ...


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... dann habe ich die Redundanz-Gründe nicht verstanden ...



na 100% redundant muss es einfach nicht sein, 90% reicht. Verkauft wird eh kein Cotic, würd ich nur bereuen. Der lila Rahmen war eine Ausnahme und auch nur weil's an einen Kumpel ging wo ich weiß, dass es artgerecht gehalten wird


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> na 100% redundant muss es einfach nicht sein, 90% reicht. Verkauft wird eh kein Cotic, würd ich nur bereuen. Der lila Rahmen war eine Ausnahme und auch nur weil's an einen Kumpel ging wo ich weiß, dass es artgerecht gehalten wird



Ok, jetzt hab ich es verstanden .


----------



## Kloses (6. Januar 2017)

Da das nun geklärt ist...
Grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. Januar 2017)

In knielanger Hose, sehr ordentlich, so muss das. Britisch wäre aber dazu noch ein Wollpulli nötig!


----------



## aju (7. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Noch im alten Jahr, nochmal an der Mosel. Irgendwie mag ich die Gegend... diesmal hab ich mich auch mal etwas hinter der Kamera bespaßt, Knipsopfer ist @aju
> 
> Uphill
> 
> ...



In meiner Kamera habe ich auch noch ein paar Fotos gefunden:

Einmal haben wir die Sonne doch gesehen




Hier haben wir die Sonne gerade eben verpasst




Die "Suppe" von oben




In der "Suppe"




Treppe, Foto: @scylla




Schöner Trail


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Januar 2017)

Schöne Bilder ...


----------



## Thommul (7. Januar 2017)

Frostige Trails gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Januar 2017)

Nicht heute, aber vor dem Schnee...





Auch nicht heute, Schnee aber schon da...


----------



## Eaven (9. Januar 2017)

@bikeandi1974 PS: Nils aus Berlin hat sich übrigens eine Reverb Stealth in sein Soda gebaut. Das Loch hat er selbst ins Sitzrohr gedremelt.


----------



## shutupandride (9. Januar 2017)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Januar 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> @bikeandi1974 PS: Nils aus Berlin hat sich übrigens eine Reverb Stealth in sein Soda gebaut. Das Loch hat er selbst ins Sitzrohr gedremelt.



Wer braucht schon eine Reverb, wenn er eine 170er Moveloc hat... 

An dem Rahmen würde ich aber nicht den Mut haben, selber rumzudremeln... ist zu schön zum verdremeln


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Januar 2017)

Nach über 1,5 Monate heute mal wieder eine Runde mit dem BFe gedreht, ich liebe es, fühle mich einfach wohl drauf.
Gester habe  ich noch ne Runde mit meinem SSP HT gedreht, nutze das hier zum ruhigen geradeaus rollen, gerade der vergleich dazu sagt mir geiles Teil , nur leider gibt es hier recht wenig adäquates Gelände für das BFe, macht aber immer wieder laune.

Hier mal ein Bild von Heute in einer leicht Winterlichen Landschaft, ich hatte ja auf etwas mehr Schnee gehoft.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2017)

Schnee gab's bei mir. Ich war sogar erster Nutzer dieses Trails. Der geht so halb links runter, am Verbotsschild vorbei. Das Schild verbietet Reitern übrigens die Nutzung des Weges, nicht Bikern 

Ach ja: hier noch ein Bild mit voll ausgefahrener Vecnum Moveloc. Die Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei deutlich mehr als 10cm. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich ein tiefes und kurzes Cockpit:



 

Der Effekt: ich kann meine 192cm ziemlich locker die Berge hochtreten, ohne dass das VR abhebt. Und das trotz des nach gängiger Meinung unfahrbaren Sitzwinkels  

Heuer waren es nach 28km dann 800hm. Dem Neckartal sei dank. 150m Höhenunterschied, die ich auf meiner Runde ein paar Mal mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (19. Januar 2017)

Heute... ähm gestern mal wieder an der Mosel unterwegs...


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2017)

auch noch eins...




manchmal lohnt es sich, ein wenig bescheuert zu sein


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2017)

ist ja witzig heute. Was mögt ihr lieber als FdT
den zugeeisten Wasserfall? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104535?in=potdPool
oder die Burg? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104588?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2017)

Habt ihr irgendwo einen Heizlüfter gefunden? Schaut so "warm" aus...


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2017)

in der abendsonne war es für einen kurzen snack ok. als der schatten näher kam wurde es eher ungemütlich.

heute RTW


----------



## pseudosportler (28. Januar 2017)

Heute mal die 8° Plus samt Sonne ausgenutzt und das BFe ausgeführt, das Geläuf war teils tückisch, nur die ersten mm waren aufgetaut darunter hart gefrorener Boden, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Hier mal ein Bild wo sehen kann das ein paar Stunden über Null lange noch nicht reichen um alles tauen zu lassen.


 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## himbeerquark (28. Januar 2017)

Musste heute leider feststellen, dass man mit 47er Reifen doch deutlich weiter ins Gelände kam, als jetzte mit den den dünnen 37ern, die ich nun wegen der Schutzbleche fahre; muss ich halt nun auf Radwanderwege ausweichen.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2017)

Alter, die plastedinger in den speichen... dabei hast Du reflexstreifen auf den reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (29. Januar 2017)

Alter, ich fahr n Kind durch die Gegend, da geht mir die Style-Polizei am Arsch vorbei...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2017)

Das ist gut.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Januar 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Alter





himbeerquark schrieb:


> Alter





a.nienie schrieb:


> Das ist gut.


----------



## aju (5. Februar 2017)

Heute Reharunde...


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2017)

@aju verletzt oder männergrippe?


heute noch mal den 69er aufbau gefahren - macht schon spass das teil.

erstmal einstimmen






posen kann ich auch, aber bei den temperaturen nicht mit nacktem oberkörper





und einen "neuen" semiurbanen trail gefunden. erstbefahrung steht noch aus.


----------



## aju (5. Februar 2017)

@a.nienie nicht verletzt...


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2017)

Gut. Waren letztens mal wieder in deinem revier unterwegs - tut sich ja doch einiges wobei zumeist flowig.

Gestern lokal unterwegs, prost.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2017)

wir haben uns gestern in den hügeln um BME vergnügt


 
Klasse Wetter, Klasse Aussicht, Klasse Trails (flowig)


 
der kollege auf alu (commencal meta sx HT) war der einzige, der sich eine erstbefahrung getraut hat. unten, an der stelle an der das gelände "hier bitte links abbiegen" sagt, mußte ich aber beherzt zupacken. nicht ohne das ding.


----------



## Ducsasch (22. Februar 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Heute Reharunde...


Schicket Bike!
Was hast Du ums Oberrohr geklebt? Rahmenschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2017)

Heute mit trekkingradbereifung im stadtwald unterwegs. Der trigger ist erwartungsgemäß kein gripwunder aber bei trockenen bedingungen ok. Rollt und dämpft gut.


----------



## Eaven (26. Februar 2017)

Und, wie fährt es mit 2x 700C?


----------



## aju (4. März 2017)

Heute Bremse testen:


----------



## pseudosportler (4. März 2017)

Muss man die Gustel den noch testen, dachte die ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Heute auch mal wieder mit den BFe unterwegs gewesen, 3,5 Stunden Spaß gehabt auch wen die Trails teils sehr tief waren und dem entsprechen Körner kosteten, muss mehr fahren und abnehemen, sonst wird das nichts mit Spaß in den Bergen.

Das BFe nach gebrauch, hat arg unter den Schlam gelitten, wurde aber Zuhause liebevoll mit Wasser und Bürste und anschließenenden Öltropfen wieder Salongfähig gemacht.




MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2017)

gustl sattel mit mt4 hebeln und eigenbau adapter für 203mm scheiben sehe ich auf anhieb...


----------



## aju (4. März 2017)

Es ist eine original 210er Gustelscheibe ;-)

Mit den MT Hebeln ist wenigstens die Bremskraft vergleichbar mit der MT5. Die Dosierbarkeit der MT5 ist aber immer noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. März 2017)

So teuer ist doch eine komplette MT5 auch nicht!? Bzw. bauen doch welche Shimano Hebel an den Magura Sattel! ...Deine Kombi ist auf jeden Fall exklusiv!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. März 2017)

Neue Gabel, neues Glück 

Suntour Aion 140mm, echt empfehlenswert!


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Es ist eine original 210er Gustelscheibe ;-)
> 
> Mit den MT Hebeln ist wenigstens die Bremskraft vergleichbar mit der MT5. Die Dosierbarkeit der MT5 ist aber immer noch besser.


stimmt, am mobilknochen ist doch das bild so klein. dh Du hast einen IS gustav sattel auf PM umgemodelt, richtig?
habe aktuell wieder eine slx dran, die mir vom druckpunkt eigentlich zu hart ist. bremskraft und standfestigkeit ist erträglich.
wie ist der druckpunkt mit den mt4 hebeln an dem gustav m sattel? ich mag die bremse im originalzustand, aber die gustav hebel sind selbst mir zu rustikal.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Und, wie fährt es mit 2x 700C?


gerade erst gesehen.

vermutlich bin ich nicht sensibel genug um eventuelle mißstände des fahrverhaltens festzustellen. es klingt vielleicht komisch, aber es fährt sich wie ein fahrrad. nicht kippeliger oder stelzig. natürlich zackig im antritt mit den schmalen gummis und wendig/handlich, etwas laufruhiger solange es nicht über stock und setin geht.
denke für #theracethatshouldnotbenamed sollte es bei trockenen bedingungen passen. da kann ich auch noch vorne 1-2 zähne mehr fahren also so richtung 38/17, muß ich mal testen.

platz ist noch ausreichend. nachdem in einem anderen thread jemand den wtb riddler in ähnlichem volumen vermessen hat, würde ich den vielleicht mal ordern, zur not wandert er als "vollgas"-reifen ins fargo.


----------



## aju (6. März 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stimmt, am mobilknochen ist doch das bild so klein. dh Du hast einen IS gustav sattel auf PM umgemodelt, richtig?
> habe aktuell wieder eine slx dran, die mir vom druckpunkt eigentlich zu hart ist. bremskraft und standfestigkeit ist erträglich.
> wie ist der druckpunkt mit den mt4 hebeln an dem gustav m sattel? ich mag die bremse im originalzustand, aber die gustav hebel sind selbst mir zu rustikal.


Um die 210er Scheibe an einer PM Gabel zu verwenden, habe ich einfach den IS Sattelhalter für die 190er Scheibe vorne mit einem Magura PM auf IS +20 Adapter kombiniert.
Die MT Hebel geben einen definierten Druckpunkt, sehr ähnlich wie mit den originalen Gustelhebeln. Mit den MT Hebeln nach dem normalen Entlüften unbedingt noch die "Schnellentlüftung" durchführen - nur so bekommt man die Bremse luftfrei.


----------



## han-sch (11. März 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 583270


----------



## extrembikerp (16. März 2017)




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2017)

Der @Bloemfontein und meiner einer waren heute mal die Trails kontrollieren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2017)

Schon wieder unterwegs, die südlichen Trails und die Stabilität des Eises auch noch kontrollieren


----------



## dangerousD (27. März 2017)

Raketenstark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John_Boy (28. März 2017)

das mit dem Eis sollte als Bild der Woche nominiert werden.
Was für Handschuhe nimmst du ? Bei Waffeln ist guter Grip enorm wichtig


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. März 2017)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder, zum Ausklang des Winterpokals, eine kurzweilige SAU Tour (SonnenAuf-Untergang).
Start mit Lampen, nach 20 Minuten Sonnenaufgang, dann 12:41 tollstes Sonnenwetter und 15 min vor Sonnenuntergang wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen.

(Das Bild ist auch dies mal wieder von Handlampe aus dem SAU-Thread)







PS: bei der Strecke brauchte ich 3-Fach, daher nicht schon mit dem neuen BFe unterwegs...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2017)

SaU? Uff. Daher auch dein Nickname?

@John Boy 100%. Wegen des Grips....


----------



## pseudosportler (28. März 2017)

Heute mal das schöne Wetter genutzt um den neuen Sattel zu testen, ein Ergon SMA 3 in S, nach über 60km und 3,5 Stunden wurde er als tauglich befunden, fehlt nur noch der Test bei technischen Anstiegen.

Hier ein Foto auf der Halde Haniel, es gab 3 nette Abfahrten, ist echt ein lila Laune Bike .




MfG pseudosportler


----------



## orangerauch (28. März 2017)

Ich darf jetzt auch.... das vordere ist ein noch fast jungfräuliches bfe....bei einem CC-Ausritt am Vogesenrand.


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. April 2017)

Heute im Taunus, sehr fein.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2017)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt auch.... das vordere ist ein noch fast jungfräuliches bfe....bei einem CC-Ausritt am Vogesenrand.



fein, es darf also doch mal raus


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2017)

gestern mal in der 29+/26 variante unterwegs. jetzt brauche ich eine manitou magnum ;-)
grip und sicherheitsgefühl des dirt wizzard ist klasse. ich meine besser als beim baron 2.5. leider kann die zahnstocher aus dem hause rock shocks nix. und ich vermisse gustav.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2017)

ps: kettenriss und schalthebel (sram attack 9-fach) geschrottet... keine ahnung wie, aber das multitool hat es gerichtet. schalten wir eh völlig überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (2. April 2017)

@a.nienie 
Den Thorens Plattenspieler find ich ja schick, aber die Hakenkreuz Medallie links im Bild stört doch das Gesamtbild...


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2017)

Indisch, nicht arisch.


----------



## orudne (3. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Indisch, nicht arisch.



Ah, das ist dann in die andere Richtung gedreht..., oder so.

Springt einem trotzdem ins Auge ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (3. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gestern mal in der 29+/26 variante unterwegs.


Wo wart ihr - sieht gut aus da?


----------



## DAKAY (3. April 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr - sieht gut aus da?



Kiesbuckel?


----------



## frogmatic (3. April 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> *Kies*buckel?


Sieht für mich eher nach Schiefer aus 

Isse wo gelegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2017)

Kann da leider nicht weiterhelfen,- aber unterwegs im Frühling war ich heut auch


----------



## Eaven (3. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ps: kettenriss und schalthebel (sram attack 9-fach) geschrottet... keine ahnung wie, aber das multitool hat es gerichtet. schalten wir eh völlig überbewertet.


 ....Da warst du gestern nicht der einzige der sein Material ordentlich geschrottet hat.


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr - sieht gut aus da?


Boppard. Ist steil und schöne technische schmankerln hat es auch.


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....Da warst du gestern nicht der einzige der sein Material ordentlich geschrottet hat.


Autsch.
Heute nur etwas tapete ab und der linke handballen geprellt. Kreuznach mit dem crosser ist nicht ohne... danach lief es aber...


----------



## scylla (3. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Boppard. Ist steil und schöne technische schmankerln hat es auch.



danke für die Anregung, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin 
Vielleicht mag der Froschn  ja mit


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2017)

Sagt mal rechtzeitig bescheid...

Kennt Ihr euch auf der anderen seite (nicht bikepark aber auf der seite) aus?


----------



## scylla (3. April 2017)

Gerne 
Bikepark... meinst den Hügel? (siehe Bild-Titel)


----------



## loui-w (3. April 2017)

Ich glaub den Trail auf dem Foto kenn ich.



scylla schrieb:


> danke für die Anregung, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin
> Vielleicht mag der Froschn  ja mit




Da muss ich auch gleich mal Interesse anmelden


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2017)

Kühl. Unlizensiertes cotic treffen ohne eaven cycles  foodtruck ;-)


----------



## Eaven (3. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Autsch.
> Heute nur etwas tapete ab und der linke handballen geprellt. Kreuznach mit dem crosser ist nicht ohne... danach lief es aber...


....auch fies der Kommentator...."Bang, down he goes"...der ist auch noch volle Kanne mit dem Kopf auf das Pflaster. Aber ist kein Problem, wird nächste Woche sicher Paris-Roubaix gewinnen der Sagan. Ich lege mich Gott sei Dank meist nur einmal im Jahr ab und leder mir dabei die Pelle runter. Geprellter Handballen ist auch Klassiker den ich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (3. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag der Froschn  ja mit


Oh ja


----------



## DasLangeElend (3. April 2017)

Nach Boppard würd ich auch kommen...


----------



## scylla (3. April 2017)

Das hört sich nach dem ersten Cotic Treffen des Jahres 2017 an


----------



## Thommul (4. April 2017)

Boppard ist nicht so weit weg von Aachen, da könnte ich auch vorbei kommen...


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2017)

Terminfindung.


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. April 2017)

Da ich gerade Haus renoviere/umziehe.. Anfang Juni?


----------



## scylla (5. April 2017)

Bei mir sind alle Brückentags- oder sonstwie langen Wochenenden bereits verplant. Ansonsten bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2017)

Anfang Juni könnte ich eventuell finanzieren 
Je länger im Voraus, um so besser.


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2017)

April und Mai relativ verplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (15. April 2017)

Auf trockenen Heidetrails unterwegs


----------



## Lennart (15. April 2017)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. April 2017)

Kleine Kesselumrundung am Samstag,- das Solaris hat mich über 90 km mit 2800 hm gebracht. Wie immer eine helle Freude


----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2017)

Kürzlich mit dem Solaris im Bärlauch Wald unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2017)

wirst Du dem soul untreu?


----------



## pseudosportler (20. April 2017)

Ist das echt alles Bärlauch, nicht das da Maiglöckchen dazwischen sind.
Da könnte man sich schön seinen Jahresbedarf einfrieren.
Wen man da als letzter einer großen Gruppe durch fährt und die Kollegen  immer schön außen fahren, hat man bestimmt eine schöne Aromatour .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wirst Du dem soul untreu?



Untreu? Hm, ich glaube man nennt das Polyvelogamie.


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2017)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> .
> Da könnte man sich schön seinen Jahresbedarf einfrieren.
> Wen man da als letzter einer großen Gruppe durch fährt und die Kollegen  immer schön außen fahren, hat man bestimmt eine schöne Aromatour .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


.....genau, einmal durch fräsen und Bärlauch-Pesto selbst herstellen


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2017)

Statt olivenöl dann kettenfett?


----------



## scylla (20. April 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kürzlich mit dem Solaris im Bärlauch Wald unterwegs



lecker Trailchen


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Untreu? Hm, ich glaube man nennt das Polyvelogamie.



Das müsste Polyvelie heißen 
So wäre das Fahrradvielweiberei


----------



## Eaven (21. April 2017)

Ich finde Polyvelogamie am besten, so verstehen es auch die Schweizer.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das müsste Polyvelie heißen
> So wäre das Fahrradvielweiberei



Also wenn schon, dann richtig: 
polys „viel“, gamos „Ehe“, gynē "Frau", trochós "Rad" (gegooglet, nicht gewusst)

Vielweiberei wäre dann Polygynegamie. Und Deine "Fahrradvielweiberei" müsste Trochopolygynegamie heißen. Oder so. 
Polygamie bedeutet hingegen zunächst mal nur "gleichzeitige eheähnliche Beziehungen" ohne Bezug auf Weib oder Bike.

Aber damit der Bike-Bezug klar wird, habe ich mir ein kleines Scherzken erlaubt und ein _velo_ dazwischen geschraubt. 

Was wiederum eh null altgriechisch ist, sondern sich einfach besser anhört als Polytrochogamie.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. April 2017)

Einem Velo beiwohnen bleibt in jedem Fall fruchtlos, egal wie viele man im Stall hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2017)

Hockdrik, stünde ich auf Kerle, würde ich dir jetzt einen Antrag machen 

Wobei ich jetzt auch noch klugscheissen will: Eheähnliche Beziehungen mit mehreren Rädern, müsste nur Polytrochie heißen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2017)

Merke: cotic rahmen sind bereis von innen versiegelt, es bedarf also nicht des verzugs der mensch machine(n) ehe.

@franzef kein protipp heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. April 2017)

Nö, es mangelt an Motivation
Siehe auch:


----------



## aju (23. April 2017)

Gestern Abend war ich seit mehr als einem halben Jahr nur auf dem 27.5er BFe mal wieder mit dem 26er BFe unterwegs. Das alte 26er ist verspielter, wendiger, leichtfüßiger, ... 

Es macht einfach mehr Spaß!


----------



## Schwimmer (23. April 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich seit mehr als einem halben Jahr nur auf dem 27.5er BFe mal wieder mit dem 26er BFe unterwegs. Das alte 26er ist verspielter, wendiger, leichtfüßiger, ...
> 
> Es macht einfach mehr Spaß!




Pssst ... 
... Du siehst wohin das führen kann ...    






Das IBC kennt da keine Gnade ...


----------



## orudne (23. April 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Pssst ...
> ... Du siehst wohin das führen kann ...
> ...
> 
> Das IBC kennt da keine Gnade ...



Wieso, die einzigen,die sich immer unterdrückt, angegriffen usw. fühlen sind doch die 26-Zöller!?!


----------



## orudne (23. April 2017)

Ganz egal!

Wir hatten heute einen Haufen Spaß mit diversen Größen in den stuttgarter Wäldern bei überraschend gutem Wetter und besten Trail Bedingungen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. April 2017)

Genau,- egal ist das passende Stichwort!


----------



## Schwimmer (23. April 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Wieso, die einzigen,die sich immer unterdrückt, angegriffen usw. fühlen sind doch die 26-Zöller!?!




genau, lauter Ungläubige und Ketzer ...


----------



## Eaven (23. April 2017)

Schwimmer hat Suchbegriffe im IBC eingestellt. Immer wenn irgendwas mit 26" geschrieben wird, muss er sich zu Wort melden, ist so eine Art "Mission". Da 26" im Cotic Forum häufiger genannt wird, taucht er hier natürlich auch gern mal auf


----------



## Schwimmer (23. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Schwimmer hat Suchbegriffe im IBC eingestellt. Immer wenn irgendwas mit 26" geschrieben wird, muss er sich zu Wort melden, ist so eine Art "Mission". Da 26" im Cotic Forum häufiger genannt wird, taucht er hier natürlich auch gern mal auf




.. tja, da kommt man in den Weiten des IBC's scho rum ...   
... aber Carsten, Du warst dann auch schon hier und da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (23. April 2017)

OK, ich gestehe, neulich war ich im Tour-Forum und habe über einen Schwalbe 38C Reifen gestreichelt


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. April 2017)

...gestreichelt oder gestichelt...?


----------



## Eaven (24. April 2017)

Nur angefasst, aber nicht gefahren, ich schwör


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2017)

never trust a roadie


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. April 2017)

Em Freidich uff dr Alb


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. April 2017)

Ist das Schnee???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ist das Schnee???


wird wohl, hat selbst hier unten in Stuttgart letzte Woche noch mal geschneit, ist halt nicht liegen geblieben, dort oben schon


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. April 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ist das Schnee???



Jep, ist es!

Ist zwar kein Cotic, aber auch Stahl und auch Schnee und auch am Freitag,- vermutlich 500m Luftlinie...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. April 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ist das Schnee???



Ne,ein Soda
Dann noch in 26".....



Grüße

Nils


----------



## 18hls86 (29. April 2017)

Die gab es nur in 26. 

Hier noch ein schönes und ausgefallenes Exemplar!  
Schon mal gesehen? 


 

SG Jürgen


----------



## mihael (29. April 2017)

Wow. Welches ist das? Welche rahmengröße? Rahmengewicht?

Lg


----------



## 18hls86 (30. April 2017)

Ein Soda in Größe S. Gewicht so um die 1320 g.
Schöner Aufbau aus den guten, alten Zeiten ... 

SG Jürgen


----------



## mihael (30. April 2017)

Wow. Solltedt den rahmen mal hergeben, gib mir beschrid. Lg


----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. April 2017)

Wenn es so gefällt, dann gerne auch mal ohne Schnee, sondern mit Matsch im Renneinsatz (gestern)...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2017)

Heute mit zwei Cotics unterwegs:


----------



## Kloses (1. Mai 2017)

Gestern das gute Wetter genutzt und mal wieder mit dem BFe in der Heimat unterwegs gewesen



 




Keine Sorge, das Schild ist nur ein Überbleibsel




Munitionsbunker aus dem 2. Weltkrieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Abend-Nightride heute am Kesselrand von Stuttgart.


----------



## extrembikerp (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2017)

Ich hab doch noch 5 mit gutem Willen halbwegs vorzeigbare Fotos von unserem Gran Canaria Trip Anfang März gefunden.
Bitte nicht hauen wegen Qualität, gibt eh fast nix und auch nix besseres


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2017)

zwei davon sind übrigens heute im FdT Pool 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2017)

Und noch ein wenig vom Comer See an Ostern. Geniale Location


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. Mai 2017)

Das zweite und dritte Bild macht ja Lust auf mehr, beim ersten grustelts mich dann doch. Oder schauts schlimmer aus, als es ist?


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2017)

Die Treppen fuhren sich eigentlich ganz ok, das war im Vergleich zu dem anderen Zeug, was wir da gefunden haben, eine sehr flüssige Passage. Sie waren halt mannigfaltig und laaang, das ging so über vermutlich über 100 Höhenmeter am Stück, teilweise auch steiler und höher. Dumm war es nur, wenn Gegenverkehr, natürlich ausgerechnet an den ungünstigsten Stellen kam, und man absteigen und der Ehre halber an genau derselben Stelle wieder losfahren musste. Aber Stufen-Phobie sollte man eher keine haben 

Allgemein fand ich den Comersee deutlich stolper-lastiger als den bei Bikern sehr beliebten See nebendran. S3/S4 war da Tagesordnung (natürlich auf keinem Foto gelandet, weil da hat ja niemand Muße eine Kamera zu befingern). Und ohne irgendeine kurze S5(++) Schiebepassage bzw. "ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, dass das einfach überhaupt nicht fahrbar ist"- Kraxelei zwischendurch ging's auch fast nirgends ab. Aber wir haben halt auch gezielt nach dem schweren Zeug gesucht (und gefunden). Wenn man auf Stolperbiken steht, ziemlich geil. Ansonsten....  ob's da auch richtigen Flow gibt.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2017)

Diese Sache mit S4...


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2017)

zur Nervenberuhigung noch ein wenig nettes Bergchen mit nettem S1-Stüfchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (6. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Und ohne irgendeine kurze S5(++) Schiebepassage bzw. "ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, dass das einfach überhaupt nicht fahrbar ist"- Kraxelei.



Bei Garda-GPS gabs mal eine nette Beschreibung für S5 (leider nicht mehr online, daher sinngemäß):

"Es gibt glaubhafte Berichte, dass jemand dort sein Rad schonmal langgetragen hat."


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2017)

eine der schönsten Abfahrten, sogar ohne Gaga-Kraxelei 







und noch eine ebenfalls sehr schöne aus der Kategorie "meistens fahrbar" bzw "ich muss noch viel üben"


----------



## orudne (7. Mai 2017)

Heute schönstes britisches Wetter bei uns. 
;-)

Selbst die Transferpassagen waren heute schon "interessant "!
Wobei teilweise weniger wegen dem Wetter, großteils wegen der Holzernte Maschinen, die in den letzten Monaten durch den Wald gepflügt sind :-/


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> eine der schönsten Abfahrten, sogar ohne Gaga-Kraxelei
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foto 3+4 gefallen mir besonders gut ... 
Da gibt's dann hoffentlich morgen was zum Abstimmen ...


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Da gibt's dann hoffentlich morgen was zum Abstimmen ...



scheint so


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2017)

Ich verliere den Überblick, für welchen Tag diese Fotos des Tages jeweils gelten, aber das hier hat Cotic-Content... 




https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2144561?in=potd

...und ist eine angenehme, nicht ganz so ernste Abwechslung im FdT-Reigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (8. Mai 2017)

Sau geiles Foto!!

Hab auf dem Handydisplay zuerst gar nicht gesehen, dass der Fuß am Boden ist ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> scheint so




Wird scho ...


----------



## Eaven (9. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich verliere den Überblick, für welchen Tag diese Fotos des Tages jeweils gelten, aber das hier hat Cotic-Content...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...den Humor versteht bloß leider keiner im IBC


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...den Humor versteht bloß leider keiner im IBC



die paar wenigen verspannten Meckerköpp kann man doch entspannt ignorieren


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wird scho ...



yep, ist FdT geworden:




https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2145184

Ist schon eher unüblich, dass dasselbe Bike Modell an aufeinander folgenden Tagen von zwei verschiedenen Fahrern/Fotografen FdT wird, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2017)

und dann noch mit der falschen farbe... ist doch eigentlich ein roter rahmen, oder?
aber das bild ist gut.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ist schon eher unüblich, dass dasselbe Bike Modell an aufeinander folgenden Tagen von zwei verschiedenen Fahrern/Fotografen FdT wird, oder?



könnte daran liegen, dass es einfach ein unüblich gutes Bike ist 



a.nienie schrieb:


> und dann noch mit der falschen farbe... ist doch eigentlich ein roter rahmen, oder?
> aber das bild ist gut.



Eigentlich hab ich sowohl einen roten (27,5'') als auch einen orangen (26'') Rahmen. Farbe stimmt schon. Das rote hat grad Gabelärger und durfte daher nicht mit.
Danke


----------



## frogmatic (9. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich sowohl einen roten (27,5'') als auch einen orangen (26'') Rahmen.


Reichen denn nur zwei...?


----------



## Eaven (9. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> die paar wenigen verspannten Meckerköpp kann man doch entspannt ignorieren


Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich so in manche Berichte reinblicke und die Kommentare lese dann wird mir Angst und Bange.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Reichen denn nur zwei...?



Nie! 
n+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (9. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> yep, ist FdT geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gratuliere ich 'mal ganz herzlich ...   



Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist schon eher unüblich, dass dasselbe Bike Modell an aufeinander folgenden Tagen von zwei verschiedenen Fahrern/Fotografen FdT wird, oder?



Pah, und dann noch 26" ...


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Mai 2017)

Na das blaue hat sie doch auch noch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Reichen denn nur zwei...?




Es reicht sogar einer 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Nie!
> n+1



Ja ja, Du hast ja den Keller voller Cotics ...


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Mai 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Es reicht sogar einer
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Tja, das Soda ist schon lange aus der Produktion ...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Tja, das Soda ist schon lange aus der Produktion ...



Hab zwar auch ein Soda, aber trotzdem würde ich @scylla zustimmen...


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Mai 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Hab zwar auch ein Soda, aber trotzdem würde ich @scylla zustimmen...



ja, bei ihr sind es 5-1 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Mai 2017)

Tja, die Geschichte mit + und - hat schon viele Schüler verwirrt...


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Mai 2017)

Jetzt mal was zum Thema "Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs"
Nach 3 Wöchiger Cotic Pause, hatte Probleme mit der Bremse, zu erst ging die Bestellung verloren und dann war ich privat zu sehr eingespannt.
Die Woche dann endlich erfolgreich Leitungen gekürzt und entlüftet und Heute die erste kleine Runde gedreht, Bremse funkioniert wieder top.
Nach knapp 3 Stunden wieder glücklich zurück, das BFe ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsbike.
Hier ein Bild im Maiglöckchenfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2017)

Bärlauch schmeckt aber besser...


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Mai 2017)

Und ist auch viel gesünder, Maiglöckchen sind sogar giftig, aber ohne Blüten optisch schwer zu unterscheiden, wen man aber ein Blatt mit den Finger zerdrückt verströmt sofort ein Knoblauchgeruch, aber nur wen es Bärlauch ist.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2017)

Eben. Btw: ganz ordentlich lange Sattelstütze


----------



## pseudosportler (14. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen um kurz nach 8 hatte ich den Wald quasi für mich allein, heute etwas an den Ruhrhöhen auf Trailjadt gewesen, nach 44km 880hm und etwas mehr als 3,5 Stunden war mein Zeitfenster leider geschlossen.
Hier ein Bild vom Neanderlandsteig beim Schloss Landsberg.


 
@a.nienie 
so besser mit der Sattelstütze , habe halt im Verhältnis zum Körper lange Beine und sonst auch einen recht merkwürdigen Körperbau.
Darum gibt es auch nur Bilder vom Bike alleine .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Mai 2017)

Gestern auf der Alb...





Mit einem weiteren BFe 





Die Stahlharten sind den "Weltcup DH" runter - das Fully die Chickenline


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2017)

Ist das rote ein aktuelles 26er BFe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Mai 2017)

Nö, ein aktuelles 27,5.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2017)

Bordsteinkantenklatschen


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2017)

das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist... puh, mir ist schwindelig.

*duckundweg*


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist nur optische verzerrung auf dem foto. das ist... puh, mir ist schwindelig.
> 
> *duckundweg*


bei einem 27.5 bfe würde es gar nicht mehr so arg auffallen ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Mai 2017)

2,6er auf 29" scheint optisch schon nochmal einen drauf zu setzen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bordsteinkantenklatschen


@Hockdrik ,- Dein Thema 
(mir ist auch schwindelig...)


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

Yep, double scaled sizing, mir ist auch schwindelig, aber interessant ist es und gab es sogar mal serienmäßig von Trek:

*Trek 69er Single Speed*




https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/beauty-or-the-beast-trek-69er-single-speed/

_*ups, der Schwindel setzt wieder ein*_

also, äh... _*Moment, das Schlingern im Kopf muss erst weg*_ ...fast Mainstream 

@a.nienie bitte mal ausführlicheren Erfahrungsbericht (verlinken)!


----------



## frogmatic (19. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Yep, double scaled sizing


Super-scaled sizing klingt noch cooler


----------



## herrundmeister (19. Mai 2017)

Mein Cotic in Begleitung unterwegs in die Pfalz


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2017)

Heute Cotic Treffen in der Siedlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (20. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute Cotic Treffen in der Siedlung
> Anhang anzeigen 606572



Da fehlen aber noch zwei (ein ganzes und zwei halbe) ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber noch zwei (ein ganzes und zwei halbe) ;-)



ja, die vermehren sich hier ganz schön, kein Wunder, wenn man die immer zusammenführt


----------



## Eaven (21. Mai 2017)

Macht ihr da in Stuttgart eine eigene Zucht auf? Der gelbe Soul Youngtimer scheint ja echt gut in Schuß zu sein.


----------



## orudne (21. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Macht ihr da in Stuttgart eine eigene Zucht auf? Der gelbe Soul Youngtimer scheint ja echt gut in Schuß zu sein.



Ja, nur die Soda <-> Fully-Kreuzung funktioniert noch nicht so ;-)

Vielleicht müsste das Soda mal wieder mitfahren @bikeandi1974


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Macht ihr da in Stuttgart eine eigene Zucht auf?



So ähnlich! 



Eaven schrieb:


> Der gelbe Soul Youngtimer scheint ja echt gut in Schuß zu sein.



Der Zustand des Souls täuscht, es ist kurz vor "wird noch mal balsamiert und dann mit all seinen Heldennarben an die Wand gehängt".

@guitarman-3000 @orudne 
Wir sollten versuchen, dass Blaue und das "Angry Delphin"-Farbene noch mal dazu zu bekommen, bevor meins an der Wand hängt. Könnte ein schöner ColourClash werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2017)

Apropos Clash:
heute mit dem Solaris in 69er Konfiguration unterwegs


 


Erfahrungsbericht:
- Straße hoch und runter erstaunlich normal
- auf Tour macht sich dann der flache Sitzwinkel bemerkbar: man tritt von hinten, am Rücken ziehts etwas
- Pedal-Boden-Kontakte blieben aber bisher aus (bin allerdings auch kein Trialer und die Gegend hier felsfrei)
- Handling ist etwas stabiler, aber kippt auch stärker: in Anliegern und mit Speed ist das OK, im Twisty Singletrack nicht so 
- das 26er hinten ist ansonsten unauffällig
- nicht wirklich agiler, aber der Radstand bleibt ja auch gleich
- nicht besonders schwer laufend
- nur auf ruppigeren Trails merkt man, wie es deutlich eher in die "Löcher fällt" und an Wurzeln "hängen" bleibt 
(also im übertragenen Sinne, die gleichen, etwas ruppigen Strecken wirken einfach deutlich ruppiger als mit 29 hinten drin)
- Beschleunigung mag leichter sein, würde ich aber bei einer Blindverprobung nicht wirklich merken
- es längere Zeit anzugucken macht schwindelig 

Fazit aus meiner persönlichen Sicht: 
nicht so doll, aber interessanter Test und mit einem Semi-B+ hinten drin wahrscheinlich richtig gut


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ja, nur die Soda <-> Fully-Kreuzung funktioniert noch nicht so ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht müsste das Soda mal wieder mitfahren @bikeandi1974



Nun, nur Mitfahren ist leider nicht - da ist die Auswahl der Cotics bei mir zu groß... 

Aber stimmt, das sollte sich doch endlich mal einrichten lassen... bin jetzt allerdings erstmal in der Pfalz...


----------



## Wildman1967 (23. Mai 2017)

Eine kleine Runde gedreht heute morgen .....

Die Kanadagänse im Basaltpark-Weiher finden Cotic Bikes übrigens auch sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (25. Mai 2017)

Heute in der Pfalz...


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2017)

Gestern um kurz nach 8 war ich fast alleine Unterwegs im Wald, außer dreierlei Spechte, Dompaff, Stieglitz wurde noch eine Ringelnatter gesichtet, diese tankte Sonne mitten auf den Trail, nur ein bunny hop rettete ihr leben und mein Gewissen. Lange nicht so viele recht Seltene Tiere gesehen.




Von der heutigen Ahrtalrunde gibt es leider keine brauchbaren Fotos, da wo ich kniepsen wollte war zu viel Sonne, das verpackt das Handy nicht. Wird Zeit für eine gescheite Knipse.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Mai 2017)

Ahrtal können wir mal zusammen, ist ja Heimrevier für mich. 

Und langsam mal überlegen, wann wir das Mittelrheinstolpertreffen angehen


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ahrtal können wir mal zusammen, ist ja Heimrevier für mich.
> 
> Und langsam mal überlegen, wann wir das Mittelrheinstolpertreffen angehen


Ahrtal kenne ich nur das an der Burg...

Mittelrheinstolpertreffen ... [emoji91]


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Mai 2017)

Ahrtal ist ist immer eine reise Wert, ist für ne Tagestour zwar grenzwertig weit weg, ca. 130-140 km, je nach Treffpunkt, gestern war es aber dank Brückentag recht leer auf der Straße, hin wie Rückweg.
Mit jemanden der Ortskentnisse  hat würde ich dort gerne mal fahren, wir haben uns zwar so langsam etwas Ortskentnisse erfahren und zum Teil erlaufen, da gibt es bestimmt noch jede Menge unbekanntes für mich.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## frogmatic (27. Mai 2017)

Heute mit dem Rocket unterm Po den großen Sohn der Freundin seit langem mal wieder aufs Rad gesetzt, und ein bisschen gestrampelt und gehopst - der war happy 


Ah ja, Mittelrheinstolpertreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

Am langen Wochenende unterwegs in den Vogesen







Mittelrheinstolpertreffen... weiß nicht ob das im Juni noch was wird. Oder jemand anders musses anleiern


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön, da freue ich mich direkt noch mehr aufs Wochenende, da geht es auch für 1,5 Wochen in die Vogesen, letztes Jahr hat mir mein lieber Arbeitgeber einen Strich durch den Vogesen Urlaub gemacht, um so mehr freue ich mich dieses Jahr.
Bin mal gespannt ob das Enduro da überhaut zum Einsatz kommt, wahrscheinlich bekommt man mich nicht vom BFe unter .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

wo bist du über pfingsten?
vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal "zufällig" übern weg


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Mai 2017)

In Metzeral oder so ähnlich geschrieben, da waren wir die letzen Jahre immer, der Radius wird mittels Auto verschoben.
Falls dir was kleines dickes auf einen lila Laune Bike begegnet, das bin ich .
In welcher Ecke treibt ihr euch rum?


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

Dann wohl eher nicht. Wir sind am Ballon d'Alsace.
Aber wenn ihr Fronleichnam immer noch dort seid, könnten wir uns vielleicht doch mal übern Weg biken, da sind wir in Sondernach, das ist nicht weit von Metzeral.


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Mai 2017)

Fronleichnam ist unser  Abreisetag, die Wohnung war nur bis da frei sonst wären wir bis Samstag geblieben,  euch viel Spaß,  hoffe es gibt noch mehr schöne Fotos.
So jetzt mülle ich auch nicht weiter hier rum.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2017)

Euch auch viel Spaß


----------



## Wildman1967 (31. Mai 2017)

Bei uns wachsen die an den Bäumen ....


----------



## Thommul (3. Juni 2017)

Unterwegs auf dem Singltrek pod Smrkem



Dafür ist das BFe ideal


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2017)

Odenwald vor dem Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (3. Juni 2017)

Klasse Flaschenhalter !


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2017)

Fahrbier hat der andere auf seiner Kamera.
Erster Eindruck der Magnum ist gut. Aber ich bin da nicht besonders anspruchsvoll solange das Besteck nicht flattert. Steif genug ist sie.
Richtig stilecht lasse ich mir jetzt einen Schnurrbart wachsen und trage zum Radfahren nur noch rote hawaihemden.


----------



## orudne (4. Juni 2017)

Nach drei Wochen mit dem Rennrad war ich  heute auch mal wieder mit dem BFe unterwegs ;-)

Aufgrund von Dauerregen seit gestern Abend aber eher touristisch ein mal rund um Stuttgart gefahren. 
Nicht ganz vier Stunden im Sattel, bissl über 80 km, aber dank der perfekten Sitzposition auf dem BFe, kein Problem.


----------



## Eaven (4. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> Richtig stilecht lasse ich mir jetzt einen Schnurrbart wachsen...


 .....im Ernst? Ich hatte neulich einen Kunden da der hatte die ganzen Beine tätowiert und einen perfekt gestylten Vollbart. Du bist schon einen Schritt weiter und schockst die Hipster nun mit Schnurrbart?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## frogmatic (6. Juni 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Du bist schon einen Schritt weiter und schockst die Hipster nun mit Schnurrbart?


Klar, Vollbart ist so was von 2016


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2017)

Vollbart geht nur mit Fatbike. Für Halbfett nur Halbbart.


----------



## herrundmeister (6. Juni 2017)

Action


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2017)

man beachte die geschmeidigkeit, mit der sich der reifen an den untergrund anpasst
#formwandler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (8. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Das ist doch Tom Ritchey oder?!


----------



## Eaven (8. Juni 2017)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Das ist doch Tom Ritchey oder?!


....you made my evening ))))


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2017)




----------



## Ridge.Racer (11. Juni 2017)

Vor dem Frühstück 3St. Ssp und dann ins Schwimmbad, so lasse ich mir den Sommer gefallen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juni 2017)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Vor dem Frühstück 3St. Ssp und dann ins Schwimmbad, so lasse ich mir den Sommer gefallen.


Cotc, SSP und das in Stuttgart,- warum kennen wir uns nicht?


----------



## aju (11. Juni 2017)

Heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (12. Juni 2017)

Tagebau Hambach,


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2017)

Keine Bilder vom Gravity Trail.
Das drohende Gewitter hat mich nach 3 Abfahrten zum Rückzug bewogen.
Aktuell mit straitline Vorbau 35mm. Ist bei dem M Rahmen zu kurz. Denke 60-70mm wäre ideal, wobei ich vorne gerne etwas tiefer kommen würde.


----------



## Wildman1967 (17. Juni 2017)

Heute mit meiner Holden eine schöne Tour zum Hohenseelbachskopf gefahren.
Es war echt schön, wobei das fette Schnitzel eine bescheuerte Idee war!
Hat den Heimweg echt zur Qual gemacht!


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2017)

Mmh lecker, tütenrahmsoße mit lätschigen Pilzen...


----------



## Wildman1967 (17. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mmh lecker, tütenrahmsoße mit lätschigen Pilzen...



Also, es hat nicht übel geschmeckt! Nur die Nachwirkungen waren Mist!


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2017)

lieber gut gegessen als schlecht Radgefahren


----------



## Epic-Treter (18. Juni 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Heute mit meiner Holden eine schöne Tour zum Hohenseelbachskopf gefahren.
> Es war echt schön, wobei das fette Schnitzel eine bescheuerte Idee war!
> Hat den Heimweg echt zur Qual gemacht!



Merke gut: Schnitzel nur beim Steimel essen


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2017)

@scylla wenn das die Portion für die ganz Kleinen ist... Oioioi


----------



## Wildman1967 (18. Juni 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Merke gut: Schnitzel nur beim Steimel essen



Das könnte von uns aus etwas weit sein bis ins Wittiland! Schaue es mir aber mal auf der Karte an!
In meiner alten Bundeswehr-Heimat lässt es sich bestimmt auch schön biken!


----------



## Epic-Treter (18. Juni 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Das könnte von uns aus etwas weit sein bis ins Wittiland! Schaue es mir aber mal auf der Karte an!
> In meiner alten Bundeswehr-Heimat lässt es sich bestimmt auch schön biken!



Der Steimel, den ich meine, ist auf der anderen Seite vom Tal. Also ziemlich genau gegenüber vom Köppel.
Edit: downhill vom Hohenseelbachskopf nach Stuthhütten, dann durchs Kunstertal wieder hoch oder über Neunkirchen durch die Klotzbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (18. Juni 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Der Steimel, den ich meine, ist auf der anderen Seite vom Tal. Also ziemlich genau gegenüber vom Köppel.
> Edit: downhill vom Hohenseelbachskopf nach Stuthhütten, dann durchs Kunstertal wieder hoch oder über Neunkirchen durch die Klotzbach



Ah ok! Irgendwo bei Erndtebrück gibt es aber auch einen Steimel, oder?


----------



## Epic-Treter (18. Juni 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Ah ok! Irgendwo bei Erndtebrück gibt es aber auch einen Steimel, oder?



Bestimmt, ist hier ein ziemlich häufig vorkommender Begriff


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2017)

Cotic Rudel


----------



## Epic-Treter (18. Juni 2017)

Klasse, alle auf die Schaltwerkseite gelegt


----------



## chris4711 (19. Juni 2017)

Im Gras kuscheln tut ja nicht weh


----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Juni 2017)

Sind wahrscheinlich alles Ex-Leidwiller und ham nich mehr dran gedacht, dass das Überrollbügelchen fehlt


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2017)

Das sind Mountainbikes


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2017)

Vor allem dachten wir bisher, Scyllas Schaltaugenverschleiß rührt von der wilden Fahrweise her.


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Vor allem dachten wir bisher, Scyllas Schaltaugenverschleiß rührt von der wilden Fahrweise her.



Wer behauptet denn, wir würden "Fahrrad fahren"? Langsam wird's abstrus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (19. Juni 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Vor allem dachten wir bisher, Scyllas Schaltaugenverschleiß rührt von der wilden Fahrweise her.




Die Schaltaugen können schon was ab...


----------



## aju (19. Juni 2017)

Gardasee Tag 1: "Einwandertour"


----------



## aju (19. Juni 2017)

Gardasee Tag 2:
Überschreitung, wieder mit viel Wandern. Jetzt habe ich erstmal genug - morgen wird Seilbahn gefahren!


----------



## aju (19. Juni 2017)

Heute, Gardasee Tag 3:
Seilbahn zur Erholung, zwei bekannte Gipfel und zum Abschluss 2000 hm Abfahrt am Stück


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Juni 2017)

Tag 1 ist eine tolle Wanderung... die kleine Stahlseileinlage am Ende stelle ich mir anstrengend mit dem Rad vor. Aber Danke dafür, denn:

Es gibt (jetzt) einen glaubhaften Bericht, dass dort schonmal jemand sein Rad langgetragen hat: S5+


----------



## aju (20. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Tag 1 ist eine tolle Wanderung... die kleine Stahlseileinlage am Ende stelle ich mir anstrengend mit dem Rad vor. Aber Danke dafür, denn:
> 
> Es gibt (jetzt) einen glaubhaften Bericht, dass dort schonmal jemand sein Rad langgetragen hat: S5+


Das Wort *Wanderung* sollte man wörtlich nehmen. Besonders die letzte Seilpassage ist mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken mehr als grenzwertig. Ich muss *dringend* davon abraten, das nachzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Juni 2017)

War ein Zitat der GardaGPS Seite (S3/4/5 = Es gibt glaubhafte Berichte, dass der Weg auch mit MTB fahr- / schieb- / tragbar ist)...

Den Weg kenne ich aber, ist ein schöner Steig mit toller Aussicht und etwas verfallenem Klettersteigsegment. Ist das Stahlseil wieder fest oder baumelt es immer noch nur oben fixiert in der Rinne rum?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Juni 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Klasse, alle auf die Schaltwerkseite gelegt



Die Lenker sind ja mittlerweile so breit wie Turnstangen,da wird noch genügend Platz zwischen sein ....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2017)

Gardasee Tag 4:
Einen Klassiker besucht.


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2017)

Gardasee Tag 5:
Beim Wanderhighlight am Lago stört das Bike ein wenig. Daher ist die Tour trotz Seilbahn etwas anstrengend


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2017)

Gardasee Tag 6:
Ein schöner Wanderaufstieg durch einen spektakulären Kamin zu einem etwas eigenen Gipfelkreuz. Abfahrt zurück an den See über den Klassiker mit der Notrufwegnummer.


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2017)

Heute, Gardasee Tag 7:
Ruhetag mit schöner Aussicht und einer etwas treppigen Abfahrt. Dabei den ersten Platten überhaupt mit dem Baron 2.5 BCC gehabt. Ein kleiner Dorn ist durch die Seitenflanke eingedrungen.


----------



## aju (25. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> War ein Zitat der GardaGPS Seite (S3/4/5 = Es gibt glaubhafte Berichte, dass der Weg auch mit MTB fahr- / schieb- / tragbar ist)...
> 
> Den Weg kenne ich aber, ist ein schöner Steig mit toller Aussicht und etwas verfallenem Klettersteigsegment. Ist das Stahlseil wieder fest oder baumelt es immer noch nur oben fixiert in der Rinne rum?


Der Weg wurde anscheinend kürzlich saniert. Es gibt drei Klettersteigsegmente mit straff gespannten Seilen. Besonders an der letzten Rinne vor dem Monte Corno war ich auch sehr froh, mich mit dem Bike auf den Rücken am Seil runterhangeln zu können.


----------



## aju (25. Juni 2017)

Gardasee, Tag 8:
Rückfahrt-Zwischenstopp in den Dolomiten. Auf einen bekannten Gipfel und über eine in BBS-Fachkreisen hier im Forum sehr beliebte (zu recht ) Abfahrt zurück ins Tal.


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. Juni 2017)

Oh man.. da kann ich aber nicht wirklich mitstinken... (wobei, wörtlich genommen, wer weiß...)

Hab nur mal 1,5 traumhafte Pfade unter die Stolle genommen. Die lokalen Kiddies haben nen sauberen Downhill in den Eifelwald gezimmert, sehr schön, leider heute mal andersrum unterwegs, daher nur dran vorbei hochgeschoben und oben Pause gemacht.




Danach gabs leider unangekündigt "leichten" Sprühregen, zusätzlich fiel mir ein wichtiger Punkt auf - NIE mit dem Fahrradrucksack wandern gehen, sonst hat man bei der nächsten Tour plötzlich weder Werkzeug noch Pumpe dabei. Hat aber gereicht.



Die Tour war ein natürlich perfekt ausgeschilderter prädikats (Rad?)Wanderweg, ein Dank an den Tourismuszweckverband !




Dabei mal wieder an schönen, einsamen, verlassenen Stellen vorbeigekommen.

Zum Schluss noch ein Sauerbrunnen zum Erfrischen und zwischendrin lauter nette Pfade.





Auch schön, wenn auch nicht die richtigen Berge!

PS:
Erfahrungsbericht zum neuen BFE26 - Man muss sich echt weiter nach vorne lehnen, damit einem nicht auf losem Tuff/Lava Untergrund das Vorderrad rutscht, sehr ungewohnt. 2x10 war heute das erste mal ausreichend.


----------



## Lennart (25. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Man muss sich echt weiter nach vorne lehnen


Elend hoher, aber (nomen non est omen) kurzer Vorbau, lange Gabel und sehr flacher Lenkwinkel. Der Lenker ist damit nicht nur weit oben, sondern auch sehr weit hinter der Vorderradachse. Um dabei noch Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen, hilft nur starkes Gefälle oder eben Oberkörper nach vorne. Muss man mögen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (26. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende mal wieder das Ahrtal gerockt, erst am Samstag eine schöne Trailrunde mit Kollegen gedreht, ca. 29km mit 1100hm, bei schönsten Wetter und quasi leeren Trails, einzig am Steinerberg-Haus waren einige Leute.

Schöne Aussicht vom Steinerberg.




Dort mit lecker Kuchen und einen Bleifreien Weizen gestärkt ging es über die letzten Trails zurück zum Auto.






Nach einer Nacht in Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler wurde am Sonntag das Kurvenfahren verfeinert, in einer netten kleinen Gruppe von der DIMB IG-Köln sehr gut vermittelt, jetzt muss ich das nur noch das erlernte umsetzen.
Das Bfe war wie immer ein klasse Begleiter, lasse das Speiseeis Enduro immer öfter im Keller.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Juni 2017)

das Solaris mal wieder bewegt. Neue Griffe gab es auch noch


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2017)

von da oben runtergesprungen?


----------



## Deleted 225700 (27. Juni 2017)

Geil vong Optik her, wie früha!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Juni 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Geil vong Optik her, wie früha!



Scaled sizing?


----------



## John_Boy (30. Juni 2017)

Wieviele grüne Souls haben sich in diesem Bild auf die überbelichtete Rheinebene versteckt ?  
Trotz angenehmer 17 °C, die Woche davor waren es 18 mehr, hatte ich fast den ganzen Trail für mich alleine. Eine Stunde vorher hatte es richtig geschüttet, dann 2 h bestes Wetter. Auf dem Rückweg hat es mich dann doch so erwischt, dass ich mir überlegt habe Löcher in die Schuhsohlen zu bohren damit das Wasser besser ablaufen kann. Trotzdem wars geil, aber erzähl das mal den jungen Leuten, die glauben dir kein Wort.


----------



## jengo78 (2. Juli 2017)

Nicht heute aber mal nen aktuelles Bild vom Bfe


----------



## jengo78 (2. Juli 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> das Solaris mal wieder bewegt. Neue Griffe gab es auch noch


Ist das die Schanze am Katzenbuckel??
Da war ich vor 2 Jahren auch mal mit dem Bike!Leider nur bei versüfften Wetter.Waren an Silvester in Oberdielbach!War ne nette Tour hin und ne Katertout zurück nach Wiesloch.


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2017)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Ist das die Schanze am Katzenbuckel??
> Da war ich vor 2 Jahren auch mal mit dem Bike!Leider nur bei versüfften Wetter.Waren an Silvester in Oberdielbach!War ne nette Tour hin und ne Katertout zurück nach Wiesloch.



die ist glaube ich genau andersrum, sprich das gebäude oben ist auf der anderen seite der schanze

der sponsor spricht auch mehr für schwarzwald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (2. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die ist glaube ich genau andersrum, sprich das gebäude oben ist auf der anderen seite der schanze
> 
> der sponsor spricht auch mehr für schwarzwald....


Das Rothaus macht mich ja auch etwas skeptisch!
Aber irgendwie ist es fast identisch vom Aufbau her

Ist vielleicht der gleiche Erbauer!?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juli 2017)

Ist in der Nähe des Schluchsees, Bläsiwald.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (7. Juli 2017)

Grüße aus dem Urlaub in Henne Strand (Dänemark). Wie jedes Jahr muss ich wieder Werbung für diese schöne Gegend machen. Traumhafte leere Strände und Dünen gibt es hier und eben den Blaabjerg. Ist natürlich nicht hoch der "Berg" aber die drei Trails in dem Waldstück machen richtig Spaß. Die Trails sind gut in Schuß und werden von einem MTB-Verein aus Esbjerg gepflegt. Weitere Trails gibt es in der Nähe von Esbjerg und Varde: http://www.naturparkvesterhavet.dk/...lebnisse/outdoor-aktivitaeten/mountainbiking/


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2017)

Die Frau fährt das roadrat?


----------



## Eaven (8. Juli 2017)

Yup...genau, aber auch nur zum Erdbeeren kaufen, Eis essen oder zum Strand.


----------



## Sansibar73 (8. Juli 2017)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (8. Juli 2017)

Kleine Runde durch die Weinberge


----------



## orudne (8. Juli 2017)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt
> Anhang anzeigen 622338


Und ...???
Wie läuft das Ding?? ...und der Dämpfer???


----------



## Sansibar73 (8. Juli 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Und ...???
> Wie läuft das Ding?? ...und der Dämpfer???


Der Gerät wird nie müde  Im Ernst, in schnellen Abschnitten sehr stabil, wenn es enger wird, merkst Du die Länge aber schon. Im Vergleich zu meinen luftgefederten Rädern fällt die enorme Sensibilität des Stahlfederdämpfers auf! Allerdings muss ich noch an der Abstimmung feilen, sowohl hinten, als auch vorne. Ist noch recht straff und nutzt den Federweg nicht aus.

Aber in Summe bin ich sehr angetan!


----------



## GT97 (16. Juli 2017)

Mal zweckentfremdet für das Rheinland-Flachland. Man beachte das stimmige Farbkonzept


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2017)

Bin gerade nach einer Woche aus dem Eggental zurück.
Da aus Platzmangel nur ein Bike mit konnte musste ich mich zwischen dem Speiseeis Enduro und den lilla Launebike entscheiden, die Wahl viel natürlich auf das BFe.
Nach 7 Tage Sonnenschein und 7 Tage biken ziehe ich folgendes Fazit, es hat jeden Tag Spaß gemacht mit dem BFe die Trails zu fahren.
Es gibt sogar ein paar Fotos von mir und dem BFe bei der Arbeit.

Beim Einstieg des Carezza Trail an der Frommeralm.


 

Hier mal einen Tipp zum Einbruchschutz, Schuhe vor der Tür stellen, hilft aber erst nach einer Woche intensiven biken.


 

Und noch eins vom Trail 2a




MfG pseudosportler


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## brigdompteur (18. Juli 2017)

Meins mal wieder Höhenluft schnuppern lassen,


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2017)

Gestern mit den Cotics unterwegs


----------



## Eaven (20. Juli 2017)

Sieht nach Sommer aus bei euch in Stuttgart. Hätte ich auch gern mal hier im Norden


----------



## aju (21. Juli 2017)

Dolomiten 2017, Tag 1: Einrollen auf einer bewährten, aber immer wieder genialen Runde

Kuscheln auf dem Gipfel



Was ist denn das für ein komisches Bike?



Trail



Wo ist der Biker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2017)

aju schrieb:


>



Wie kann man Bilder für das Bild des Tages empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. Juli 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie kann man Bilder für das Bild des Tages empfehlen?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/interessenkonflikt-foto-des-tages.833676/#post-14314367


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2017)

Freiburg, canadian.
Spaßiger Trail in citynähe.


----------



## aju (22. Juli 2017)

Dolomiten 2017, 2. Tag: Auf den höchsten Gipfel (>3000 m)

Der untere Wegweiser zeigt auf das Tagesziel



Kuscheln 2: Das Bikedepot. Die Cotics durften nicht mit in den Klettersteig zum Gipfel



Über den Dingen



Die Aussicht beim Abendessen. Zum Nachtisch gab es dann noch knapp 1000 hm Trail vom feinsten


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2017)

Geil aju.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2017)

Kurzurlaub.


----------



## aju (23. Juli 2017)

Dolomiten, Tag 3: Der älteste Klettersteig im Rosengarten

Das Foto ist vom Pass am Ende des Klettersteigs aufgenommen



Bis zur Hütte rechts im Hintergrund fährt ein Sessellift . Deswegen mussten die BFe`s heute leider im Schuppen bleiben


----------



## orudne (23. Juli 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Dolomiten, Tag 3: Der älteste Klettersteig im Rosengarten
> 
> Das Foto ist vom Pass am Ende des Klettersteigs aufgenommen
> 
> ...



Ist das die Kölner Hütte??
Da ist früher ein Tonnenlift hochgefahren! Und großartige Kaminwurzn gab es da!!!

Sehr sehr schöne Gegend auf jeden Fall!


----------



## aju (23. Juli 2017)

Heute fährt da ein Zweiersessellift hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (24. Juli 2017)

Tag 4: Für Mittag ist eine Schlechtwetterfront angekündigt, daher schnell auf das Joch und in den Trail, der uns direkt zurück zur Unterkunft bringt.

Die Jugend wartet am Joch, bis das Alter endlich auch oben ist



Kurz nach dem Traileinstieg



Tragen für Fortgeschrittene



Bei der kurzen Pause nach der T5-Passage (Einstufung in OSM) fängt es an zu tröpfeln



Beim tröpfeln ist es nicht geblieben, die Schlechtwetterfront hat uns doch noch erwischt


----------



## aju (25. Juli 2017)

Dolomiten, Tag 5: Bike & Hike etwas weiter südlich

Gipfelkreuz



Beim Abstieg



Tragen zur Abfahrt



Vor der Abfahrt


----------



## aju (26. Juli 2017)

Tag 6: Der höchste Gipfel im Gebirgsstock von gestern war heute das Ziel

Figur auf dem Gipfel



Der Weg dorthin ist leider nicht biketauglich, was den BFe`s einen zweiten Ruhetag im Schuppen eingebracht hat.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juli 2017)

Heute mit den Cotics* in Stuttgart unterwegs:


 
Von vorne nach hinten: XL Solaris, L FlareMAX, M Solaris


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2017)

Fünf Würstchen im Ahrtal. Schee war's.


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Juli 2017)

Yep schön war es, nette Runde mit netten Bikern, die Gegend ist eh immer eine Reise wert.
War mal echt interessant zu sehen was ein Würstchen so alles kann, wen der richtige drauf sitzt, war schon beeindruckend da mal live bei zu sein.
Vielen Dank fürs guiden, da war einiges neues und interessantes dabei, wen auch teils zu heftig für mich, aber schieben und tragen ist ja keine Schande.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (30. Juli 2017)

Hat mir auch sehr viel Spass gemacht heute mit dem kleinen Cotic Rudel.
Fünf Leute, beste Wetter, wenige und nette Wanderer, lecker Kuchen, ... und niemand hat gemeutert, weil ich zu langsam den Berg rauf kam oder fahren/schieben/tragen - bergauf und bergab - häufiger vorkam.
Ich hab nicht viele Bilder, einmal einen Geisterfahrer, der den Trail in beide Richtungen gefahren ist (warum sich mit einer Richtung zufrieden geben, wenn man beide haben kann):

Und dann konnte man noch die verschiedenen Kurventaktiken lernen:
  <- Moto Style (Fuß raus, auch wenns außen ist)
 <- Freiwurf (Laufen ist eh schöner)
  <- Bei Übersteuern gegenlenken
  <- Oder, wenn das nicht klappt, sich mal aus der Kurve rausdrehen
 <- Wenn die Kurve nicht steil genug ist, nimmt man noch einen kleinen Stein unters Hinterrad
 <- Und man kann eh fast alle Kurven im Sitzen fahren.

Danach war ich zu fertig für Photos, aber ich hab gesehen, wie zwei Stellen geknackt wurden, an denen ich noch keine Befahrung gesehen hatte. Danke dafür !!!

Und bis bald im Wald, dann woanders mal?!


----------



## Thommul (31. Juli 2017)

Aju und a.nienie haben es echt drauf









Danke fürs guiden Langes Elend.

Hier noch ein paar Landschaftsbilder


----------



## aju (2. August 2017)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für schöne Tour und die nette Gesellschaft. Leider bin ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen, das Filmmaterial zu sichten. Ich denke, es ist genug für ein kurzes Filmchen - es kann aber noch etwas dauern, bis das fertig wird. Hier schon einmal ein paar Standbilder aus dem  Videomaterial:


----------



## aju (3. August 2017)

Ein Foto davon ist in der Auswahl zu Foto der Tages: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178361?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Ein Foto davon ist in der Auswahl zu Foto der Tages: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2178361?in=potdPool


"Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dieses Bild wurde am 04.08.2017 als Foto des Tages ausgewählt!"


----------



## aju (4. August 2017)

In der Beschreibung des Fotos fehlte noch der Fotograf. Den habe ich jetzt mal ergänzt...


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2017)

Danke, aber ich habe nur stur draufgehalten.


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2017)

2/4 vom Team *Eaven Metal Cycles* beim sindlespeedrennen @ #theracethatshouldnotbenamed
(die zwei cotic solaris ssp prototypen kann man auf dem Bild sehen)


----------



## herrundmeister (8. August 2017)

eaven metal cycles 
SiS 2017
14 Runden


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2017)

oh kpt mein kpt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (8. August 2017)

Ich bin ein wenig neidisch!!


----------



## aju (13. August 2017)

Heute bei bestem Bikewetter in der Pfalz...


----------



## orudne (13. August 2017)

Kleiner Nightride mit dem Flare Max. 



 

Das Ding geht wie Sau.  ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2017)

Kurz mal ein paar Dörfer weiter zum lightAM ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. August 2017)

Bin heut auch ein Paar Dörfer weiter gefahren. Erstaunlich, was mit nem Hardtail so alles geht


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Sieht gut aus bei Euch um's Eck.


----------



## Paul_FfM (18. August 2017)

Zwar nicht von heute, stört hoffentlich aber nicht.


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. August 2017)

Bei dem Regenwetter hier stört mich so ein Bild gewaltig


----------



## orudne (18. August 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Bei dem Regenwetter hier stört mich so ein Bild gewaltig



Sorry dann dafür:


 
Süd Holland, 21 Grad, Sonne-Wolken Wechsel, und trocken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (18. August 2017)

Scheeee wars und das Rad ist perfekt!


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2017)

Im Verhältnis 2:1


----------



## orudne (20. August 2017)

Ein Bild vom Urlaubs-Flachland-Tiroler:





89 km mit dem Escapade duch den Süden der Niederlande. (Hier gerade im Hintergrund das Gezeitenkraftwerk Neeltje Jans)


----------



## aju (20. August 2017)

Heute schon wieder in der Pfalz...


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2017)

Wir waren auch in der Pfalz unterwegs, aber kalmit & co.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wir waren auch in der Pfalz unterwegs, aber kalmit & co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2017)

Schee war's.


----------



## iManu (22. August 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Kleiner Nightride mit dem Flare Max.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 633327
> 
> Das Ding geht wie Sau.  ;-)



Schönes Flare!
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad und dem Dämpfer


----------



## orudne (23. August 2017)

iManu schrieb:


> Schönes Flare!
> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad und dem Dämpfer



Danke!


----------



## herrundmeister (25. August 2017)

Schluchsee - Lenzkirch - Neustadt - Bärental - Schluchsee


----------



## aju (27. August 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Auch von mir vielen Dank für schöne Tour und die nette Gesellschaft. Leider bin ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen, das Filmmaterial zu sichten. Ich denke, es ist genug für ein kurzes Filmchen - es kann aber noch etwas dauern, bis das fertig wird. Hier schon einmal ein paar Standbilder aus dem  Videomaterial:


Hier das Video zum Cotic Treffen:


----------



## Hockdrik (27. August 2017)

Sehr fein - mal an Cotic senden? Zeigen was mit den Rädern alles geht?


----------



## pseudosportler (27. August 2017)

Danke für deine Arbeit mit dem Video , sehr schön gemacht, wen da nicht immer wieder so ein kleiner dicker Kerl mit blauer Mütze das Bild versauen würde .
Falls ich mich nochmal zu so einem Treffen traue und du auch anwesend bist hast du dir ein  verdient.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2017)

top zusammenstellung


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. August 2017)

Erster Urlaubstag, einrollen...


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2017)

gated riding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (28. August 2017)

Heute das Grevelingenmer umrundet. 
Ca. 125 km mit dem Escapade ;-)


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. August 2017)

Heute die nächste Runde, zu Fuß rauf, mit der Seilbahn runter und das Radl geholt und dann die Beine ausgeschüttelt.


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2017)

Sieht gut aus da. Wo ist das?


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. August 2017)

Vinschgau, Goldrain.
Vorgestern einrollen an zwei Waalwegen, eine Stage der Trailtrophy und noch ein paar schön enge versteckte Serpentinen.
Gestern dann eine Abfahrt am Sonnenberg, oben Tschilli- und unten Sunny Benny, eine Mischung aus alten Steigen und gebauten Trails. 
Mit dem Cotic etwas langsamer zu Fähen als mit dem Fully, aber sehr spaßig.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. August 2017)

Morgens wieder wandern, nach dem Kaffee ne Runde radeln. Wenn man die Trailtrophy Abfahrten verlässt ist es ein Traum. (Wobei auch die TT Abfahrten super sind)


----------



## frogmatic (30. August 2017)

Durch eine Verkettung unglücklicher (?) Umstände war ich auch schon mal mit dem BFe im Vinschgau.
Das stählt, vor allem wenn man es ein bisschen laufen lässt 

Ich würde dir ja gerne assistieren, zumal ich am WE ein neues BFe zusammengeschraubt habe


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde dir ja gerne assistieren, zumal ich am WE ein neues BFe zusammengeschraubt habe


zeigen.


----------



## frogmatic (30. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zeigen.


Foto folgt - es ist ein top Aufbau, nur echt mit dem Velöhead Sticker


----------



## Centi (30. August 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2190214]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> top Aufbau, nur echt mit dem Velöhead Sticker



Da hat jemand gebunkert, hm? 
Ich musste einen Rahmen kaufen, auf dem der Sticker bereits drauf war, um daran zu kommen...


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. August 2017)

Heute hieß es mal "Shuttle Deinen Speck", aber danach kamen noch ein paar hm fahren/schieben/tragen dran. Leider dies Jahr keine schöne Aussicht, aber ich muss sagen, 1500 hm bergauf und 2400 hm bergab gehen an die Grenzen meiner Hinterbaufederung...  Dafür fast alles gefahren, jedenfalls nicht weniger und nicht langsamer als mit dem Fully.


----------



## Epic-Treter (31. August 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 638511



Wo isn der Sattel hin?


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. August 2017)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wo isn der Sattel hin?


Hat ein Eichhörnchen gefressen als ich grad Pause gemacht habe... hätte nicht gedacht, dass die auch 10€ Quietschesättel fressen!


----------



## Epic-Treter (31. August 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Hat ein Eichhörnchen gefressen als ich grad Pause gemacht habe... hätte nicht gedacht, dass die auch 10€ Quietschesättel fressen!



Tja, der Hunger treibts rein


----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2017)

Zumindest quietscht er jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (1. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Zumindest quietscht er jetzt nicht mehr.


Ob das besser ist, wenn ohne Sattel der Fahrer quitscht?


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. September 2017)

Heute war Regentag. Hab mal geschaut, was die Beine sagen, gab leichten Protest bergauf... gut, dass es genieselt hat, war ne Ausrede für das nasse Trikot. Glitschige Wurzeln und Steine, dafür die Wege für mich alleine gehabt.


----------



## orudne (2. September 2017)

Noch ein paar Tage kann ich das Flachland genießen.

Das Escapade, heute im Family-Transporter-Trimm (Jacken, Getränke, Vesper, Frisbee müssen ja irgendwie immer mit dabei sein)


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. September 2017)

Da war Regen angesagt und der hat einfach aufgehört... Schnee bis auf 2500 runter. Also vormittags ne schöne Wanderung als Alibi für das Seilbahnshuttle nach dem Kaffee.
Heut hab ich gelernt, dass ich immer noch zu schmissig für S3 bin. Das las ich mal Aju und anienie. Panorama war trotzdem schön, dazu noch ne Murmelbahn ins Tal.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. September 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig neidisch!!



Als hiesiger"Normalo"hat man ja auch heuer keine Chance mehr am SIS teilnehmen zu können ..... 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## aju (3. September 2017)

Heute in der Hausrundenspielwiese...



Es wird Herbst


----------



## orudne (4. September 2017)

Meine letzte Tour im Süden von den Niederlanden für dieses Jahr. :-/

Ca. 100 km um die Oosterschelde und das Veerse Meer. 



 

Nach jetzt ca. 500 km mit dem Escapade in den letzten drei Wochen hat es sich von 120 km-Touren bis zum Einkaufs-Packesel bewährt. 

Der Sitzwinkel dürfte 1 - 1,5 Grad steiler sein (ich bin mit dem Sattel schon am Anschlag), sonst passt es für den Einsatzzweck. 

Die Bremsgriffe sind hässlich, aber sehr gemütlich zu Greifen. 

Ach ja, das sind 28'er Schwalbe Pro One im tubeless Aufbau. Bisher bin ich super zufrieden damit. Ich fahr die mit 4,5 (Richtung Schotter) und 5 bar (Straße). 5,5 mit Gepäck hinten.


----------



## Wildman1967 (4. September 2017)

Heute unterwegs mit neuem Lrs. ....


----------



## orudne (4. September 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs mit neuem Lrs. ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 640379 Anhang anzeigen 640380 Anhang anzeigen 640381



Sehr schön der LRS! 28 vo und hi, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe. 

Was wiegt der denn?


----------



## Wildman1967 (4. September 2017)

Ja, 28 vo. und hi.
Wiegt 1630 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (7. September 2017)

So, die letzten Tage gabs wandern, ein paar nette Wege, einen gebrochenen Oberschenkel bei einem überforderten Biker (Leute, macht alle einen ordentliche Kurs in Erster Hilfe für Bergsteiger oder für Mountainbiker). 
Und heute einen tollen Gipfel bei tollem Wetter mit einer tollen Abfahrt.
Blick auf den Gipfel:



 
Leicht gesicherter Steig rauf:


 
Oben...


 
Und der Weg runter:
(Ein Traum, aber nicht ohne)


 

Toll wars!


----------



## frogmatic (8. September 2017)

Piz Umbrail?

Top Abfahrt


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2017)

Gestern mit den Cotics in der Pfalz unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2017)

Kuhl.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. September 2017)

Samschdig uff dr Alb


----------



## Beorn (12. September 2017)

Viel Steine gabs und wenig Brot ...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. September 2017)

... wieso? War zum Mittagessen doch wieder zuhause


----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

Heute Abend beim (endlich wieder) wöchentlichen Nightride.


----------



## Wildman1967 (16. September 2017)

Heute dann mal die erste richtige Waldtour mit dem neuen Lrs. und den Middleburn Kurbeln gerockt!

Die WTB Riddler fahren sich super, auch im Batsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2017)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Middleburn



  die wollte ich auch und hab mich dann doch für SLX entschieden... Naja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## orudne (17. September 2017)

Heute im herbstlichen Wald unterwegs.


----------



## pelue67 (22. September 2017)

Erste kurze Ausfahrt und schauen, ob alles tut wie es soll. Morgen gibt's eine etwas längere Tour Richtung Isar.

Die 29er-Reifen rollen super. Ein deutlicher Unterschied wenn man von 26 Zoll kommt. Für ein Hardtail passt der Komfort.

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist noch der breite Lenker (78 cm). Aber ich kürze ihn erstmal nicht.
Die Sitzposition ist etwas aufrechter als beim Rotwild. Mal sehen wie ich mit dem 60er Vorbau klarkomme.

Die 1x11 XT schaltet gut. Allerdings fehlt unten wohl doch ein Gang (30er Kettenblatt). Vielleicht werde ich mal ein 32er probieren.


----------



## orudne (22. September 2017)

Wirklich tolles Rad!!

Mit 780mm Lenker ist der Vorbau schon recht lang. Könnte sein, dass Du damit besser zurecht kommst, wenn du 1 oder 1,5 cm im Vorbau kürzer nimmst. 
An den breiten Lenker an sich gewöhnt man sich recht schnell. 
(hängt aber natürlich auch von Körpergröße und Einsatzbereich ab)

Cy hat da letzt auch seine Erfahrungen zu Lenker und Vorbauten irgendwo mitgeteilt. Hat sich großteils mit meinen Erfahrungen gedeckt. Ich schau mal, ob ich das auf die schnelle finde. 

Mit der 1x Schaltungen bin ich erst glücklich, seit dem ich die Eagle GX hab. Da fehlt, im Vergleich zu 2x10, dann kein Gang mehr.


----------



## orudne (22. September 2017)

Ah, das wars:
(am besten holst Du Dir jetzt erst mal ein Bier/Wein und suchst Dir einen gemütlichen Stuhl/Sofa ;-)






...Bit of tech this time. A couple of months ago I was following the early rounds of the EWS, as well as discussing bar width and height with a couple of friends who were playing around with making their bikes fit and handle a bit better. 

One noticeable thing from the EWS in Tasmania (which had a really narrow rock gap to squeeze through on Stage 2) was that the top riders almost all ran relatively narrow bars compared to what a lot of us here were running, and what the current fashions dictate. Add into the mix and interesting take on this from Chris Kilmurray that my mate Chris Hall from Downtime Podcast got when chatting to him in the run up to Ep1 of the podcast, and it got me thinking about how much thought I had really put into my own setup recently.

Over the last year or so I have moved to wider bars. From around 2013 to early 2016 I was on 740, running a 60mm stem on a size large Cotic. As the XL bikes came online I have moved to this size with a slightly shorter stem, as I felt I wanted something a little wider. I like the shape of the 785 Race Face bars we offer on the production bikes, but often they're a little low rise for a tall chap such as me. Our mates a Hookit Products sorted me out some 8-Bit Alloy 38mm rise bars last year and they come 800mm wide as standard. Expecting to cut them down, I put them on and gave them a go, and actually really liked them! I pulled them up a little higher on a spacer and when I was testing over a Revolution Bike Park last year I loved the feeling of stability and control they gave in the steep terrain at Revs.

The key thing that made them work for me was the shorter 45mm stem. With a 60mm stem anything wider than 740 felt odd to me, like there was too much movement required to make a steering input. When we first got the Race Face bars I was still on my Rocket26, and I really struggled with them. I liked the width, but the 15mm rise (compared to my usual 38mm) meant they were really low, coupled with the low front end of the 26" bike and with them being wide as well, I would tip into a corner and my elbow would lock out, arm fully extended because the bars swung so low when I angled the bike. This would then mean I would load the inside grip, and steer in the opposite direction to where I was leaning the bike because I'd automatically steer the opposite way when my arm fully extended. I spent a week crashing as I counter-steered into the undergrowth. Not ideal! 

I've noticed my ability to run my bars higher as my bike has got longer. With a longer bike you stand up in the middle of the bike, without your weight being pushed back as your limbs extend. I have now realised that low bars counter the shorter bike by pulling you down and forward again so you can weight the front wheel. However, on the XL RocketMAX I can easily weight the front wheel so I don't need to compensate with lower bars. I had got to the point where I was running 38mm rise bars on my RocketMAX 29er, which is a pretty tall front end, but it seemed to work when combined with the stem length and bar width. I had trimmed the bars a little, and also cut them to work with my favourite WTB Padloc grips.

Then this EWS got me thinking, and something Kilmurray said about being able to move well if your arms are in the right place. I remembered how it felt to have bars too low, and also that with the shorter stem I wanted wider bars, but had I gone too far the other way? 

First off I tried going back to 740s. We have some of the Race Face 740 x 38mm rise bars we used to offer on the bikes so this would be a direct comparison to my existing 38mm rise wide bar. Same height, just narrower. I cut the angle on them for my Padlocs and measured across the ends of the grips. 760mm. Hmmmm.....20mm wider than stated. Measured my Joystick bars across the Padloc grips. 805mm, despite being trimmed down from 800mm bar width. Clearly my Padloc grips were spreading the bars out much further than I thought. Lesson learnt! 

Rather than trimming narrower bars, I put some regular Cotic grips on and they measured 745 across the ends. Off I set for a couple of laps of Blue Steel at Lady Cannings to get a handle on this - no pun intended! Bar height same as I'd run for months, just 60mm narrower (a big step, but 740 isn't exactly road bike width). The bike felt horrible! I suddenly felt like I couldn't lean the bike over enough, the steering was light and vague. In short they just felt too high! Astonishing difference.

As I had a spacer under the stem I took this out and dropped the bars and it made a pretty big difference. It still wasn't brilliant, but I definitely felt I could weight the front wheel a bit better. Interesting.....

Next thing to try was my current bars, slightly lower, and slightly narrower. Given that I had been surprised at how wide they were across the grips in reality, I was keen to bring them in a bit and check the effects. I took them down to 790mm across the ends and left the stem in the lower position. This definitely felt better in the flick/flack back-to-back berms of the Blue Steel trail where previously the long old 29er could feel a bit of a handful. I did a couple of runs on some rockier terrain and whilst not quite as confidence inspiring as the big, wide position I previously had, it wasn't much different and the step forward in tighter, flatter terrain was a fair improvement. 

Next I think I would try lower bars again. Grabbed some of our stock 15mm rise Race Face bars with regular grips. These were again 790mm across the ends, but I'm now 20mm lower at the front again. I didn't have any of the 'running out of reach' problems of before as the front end of the XL RocketMAX - even with no spacers under the stem - is about 40mm higher than my old Rocket26. It did feel low though. Neck-a-bit-sore low. Blimey I've changed!! Front end was super-positive in the bermed trails, but I did feel pulled a bit too far forward on rockier, steeper terrain. Still a compromise to be found.

The final bit of testing I did was on the sample handlebar we received which will become the new Cotic handlebar later in the year. This is 25mm rise, 780mm wide. Similar back sweep to the Joystick, but with more upsweep. They immediately felt comfortable (which was good!), and the slight extra height really helped find that middle ground for me. I decided to creep the width in to see how that worked using some open ended, double clamp grips. What I found was that going about 10mm narrower was, for me, the sweet spot. It made the bike easier to initiate turns and flick from side-to-side, but still enough width that I can run them at a reasonable height for confidence in rougher, tougher terrain. Once I'd cut them for my Padlocs and got it all sorted they are 780mm across the grips, so with Cotic grips installed I'd have trimmed them to around 775mm. Just a touch narrower than they will be coming in. 

Aside from the fact that I'd proved the new shape of the upcoming Cotic bars is spot on for what I want, I have also ended up with a better handling compromise for most of my riding. It's about 15mm lower and 25mm narrower than I had before. I still have the option to put spacers under the stem to lift the bars which I think I would do if I was heading to the Alps or something equally steep and fast. It's worth considering having this as an option for when you visit big terrain. Taller front end when it gets steep can really boost your confidence and keep you in the right place on the bike.

The other conclusion from all of this is that there definitely seems to be a "Golden Area" for bar height and width where you bar position relative to the contact patch of the tyre means that when you lean the bike over you can properly load the front wheel. I haven't worked it out as an absolute and it will definitely change depending on all sorts of human factors, but just as back in the day having my bars too low effectively overloaded the front tyre and shot me off the opposite way to which I wanted to turn, having the bars high but too narrow meant that when I leant the bike over I couldn't get the bar low enough to put load into the front tyre. Think about it: The wider the bar, the lower it will get to the ground for a given lean angle on the bike. When I switched my previously usable high bar positions from 805mm width bars to 745mm width, the narrower bar leaves my inside hand 15mm higher than before for a 30 deg angle on the bike. Doesn't sound like much, but the difference was stark. My new bar height puts my hand 7mm lower than my old wide/high setup, but as it's also narrower the distance from my shoulder is the same, so I can reach it easily, get that slightly more positive front end and also with the narrower bars bring my arms back from being too externally rotated (meaning my bars aren't so wide that they start pushing my elbows in towards my body) so I can move better on the bike. 

Like I say, bike dynamics and the variety of human shapes are far too complex for this to have a 'one size fits all' answer, but I think my point is that there is a sweet spot there to be found, and it's not necessarily about getting the widest/lowest/highest/raddest position as trends dictate.
...


----------



## pelue67 (23. September 2017)

Wow, danke! Eher Cappuccino und Couch.

Ich hab noch einen 72er Lenker am Rotwild, den werde ich mal zum Vergleich montieren.
Zu kurz sollte der Vorbau nicht sein, sonst sitzt man so gedrungen. Bin 1,78m und es ist ein M Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (23. September 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Wow, danke! Eher Cappuccino und Couch.
> 
> Ich hab noch einen 72er Lenker am Rotwild, den werde ich mal zum Vergleich montieren.
> Zu kurz sollte der Vorbau nicht sein, sonst sitzt man so gedrungen. Bin 1,78m und es ist ein M Rahmen.



Genau, da muss man einfach ein bisschen ausprobieren. 

Auf dem BFe 275 hatte ich einen 60mm Vorbau mit einem 760mm Lenker (2,5 cm Rise). 45 war mir da zu kurz. 
Auf dem FlareMax (29") bin ich mit 50mm Vorbau und 20mm Rise aktuell zufrieden. 760 mm Lenkerbreite ist gleich geblieben. 
Aber da möchte ich noch 15 bzw 25 mm Rise ausprobieren. 

Wenn Du mehr von Cy's Romanen haben willst, dann kannst Du den Newsletter abonnieren. 
;-)


----------



## chris4711 (23. September 2017)

@pelue67   Schönes Rädchen (wobei mir beim neuen Max das Schwarze mit oranger Kriegsbemalung auch sehr gefällt)
Bin auch 1,77/1,78m aber wenn ich die Sattelstütze sehe, wär das ggf. bisschen too much für meine Schrittlänge


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2017)

Moderner Scheissdreck.
Jetzt mit 28er Blatt und sunrace Kassette 11-40.


----------



## herrundmeister (24. September 2017)

Upgrades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brigdompteur (24. September 2017)

Heute mal schön an der Erft entlang........


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. September 2017)

Bergurlaub *neid*


----------



## Eaven (24. September 2017)

chris4711 schrieb:


> @pelue67   Schönes Rädchen (wobei mir beim neuen Max das Schwarze mit oranger Kriegsbemalung auch sehr gefällt)
> Bin auch 1,77/1,78m aber wenn ich die Sattelstütze sehe, wär das ggf. bisschen too much für meine Schrittlänge


......bist du in Freiburg dabei?


----------



## Eaven (24. September 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ...Upgrades ....


.....Pike? Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Österreich.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. September 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....Pike? Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Österreich.


120er Pike Rc, XT 785, Trickstuff Matchi 14, SRAM X0 2x10. 39/24 - 11-34
Zur Sicherheit liegt hier noch ne 203er ICE Tec Scheibe bereit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herrundmeister (25. September 2017)

Heute wollten wir hoch hinaus. Lift? Lohnt nicht für knapp 1000hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2017)

Heute geschmeidig bergauf... Irgendwann wurde es gefühlt senkrecht ;-) da macht fahren trotz 28/40 keinen Sinn mehr.

@herrundmeister hatte seine Handschuhe im Auto vergessen, sonst wäre die olle CC schwucke lange vor mir oben gewesen.

Er hat noch ein paar schöne Bilder vom runterfahren.

Zuerst easy Spitzkehren, dann ab und an mal ein Steinchen oder Treppenstufen.

Irgendwann wurde es mir zu heftig, weil Stein und/oder Wurzeln in nass und eng.

@Fliegenauge advanced.

Im trockenen lässt sich dort bestimmt an den ideallinien feilen.

Den Umweg über die gatschige Wiese zum Steig am Ende hätten wir uns sparen können. Das ist auch ohne Schlamm eher nicht lustig.

Rest Wald Autobahn...

Dann mit Hunger Einkaufen und endlich bier + Pizza.


----------



## dangerousD (25. September 2017)

Ihr Hunde trainiert schon fleissig für Freiburg 

War am WE auch mit Upgrade unterwegs 



 

 

Tipp: die Sattelstütze ist es nicht 

Danke @Eaven für zügigen Versand  und Geduld mit meinereiner.


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2017)

Materialdoping, Du Fuchs.


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2017)

So bin ich eben


----------



## Eaven (26. September 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So bin ich eben


...Aber die 2.1er Reifen nimmst du noch runter! Ich habe noch eine Kiste voll neuer Maxxis Reifen, soll ich dir einen Satz schöne 2.4er Ardent mit Skinwall mitbringen?


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2017)

Putze er seine Brille... hinten Ardent 2.4, vorne Highroller 2.35. Und Skinwall darfste sowieso behalten


----------



## aju (27. September 2017)

Heute auf der Hausrunde...


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2017)

Guter move!


----------



## orudne (27. September 2017)

Auf der Runde haben wir es irgendwie nicht geschafft ein Bild zu machen, aber beim Bier danach vor der Kneipe am Eck ;-)



 

Lustig, vor geraumer Zeit hatten wir noch 26, 27,5 und 29" am Start...
times are changing ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (28. September 2017)

gestern Ruhetagversuch 2.

Regenbogen ist zu erahnen



Sonthofen hat nen Mini Bikepark, also etwas rummgehüpft nachdem wir im Outlet und Braustüble ordentlich zugeschlagen haben



danach abhängen, aber nur kurz bevor der Rost überspringt



Mein Solaris ist dieses Jahr übrigens 5 geworden!


----------



## chris4711 (28. September 2017)

Von den Cotics könnte ich echt eins in jeder Farbe haben ( Henry Ford?... so ähnlich ). Die gefallen mir alle.
Aber wenn ich Geld zu viel hätte, wäre wohl eher eine Drohne was für mich, die mich verfolgt u Photos macht.
Für Photos bin ich nämlich meist zu faul.
Hier mal meins (Lenker u Vorbau zwischenzeitlich getauscht). Rahmen Bj2013 und trotzdem nagelneu


----------



## extrembikerp (28. September 2017)

.


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2017)

Gestern, allerdings zu Fuß. Dafür hatten wir einen Cotic headbadge dabei ;-)










Heute hochtragen und wieder runterstolpern, kenne mich mit der s-skala nicht so aus. Da ich das meiste fahren konnte sollte  es bis S3 gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gestern, allerdings zu Fuß. Dafür hatten wir einen Cotic headbadge dabei ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Stelle max S3, alles fahrbar


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Eine Stelle max S3, alles fahrbar


Danke nochmals für die Tipps 
Oben war etwas rutschig, aber schöner Weg.
Wir haben gestern noch etwas spannendes beim "Aufstieg" entdeckt. Next time.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für die Tipps
> Oben war etwas rutschig, aber schöner Weg.
> Wir haben gestern noch etwas spannendes beim "Aufstieg" entdeckt. Next time.


Aber gerne doch.


----------



## Centi (1. Oktober 2017)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2201582


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Oktober 2017)

Vorbereitung auf das Treffen in Freiburg (Nachtrag)


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Oktober 2017)

So einen Ort der Kraft will ich auch haben!


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> So einen Ort der Kraft will ich auch haben!


Am besten direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2017)

Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs


----------



## extrembikerp (7. Oktober 2017)

War heute

 wieder einmal auf "meinem" Hausberg


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2017)

In der Nähe von Stuttgart gibt es einen etwas versteckt gelegenen Wald mit allerfeinstem Moos. 



Da bringen wir manchmal unsere Cotics zum Grasen hin.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Stuttgart gibt es einen etwas versteckt gelegenen Wald mit allerfeinstem Moos.
> Anhang anzeigen 651546
> Da bringen wir manchmal unsere Cotics zum Grasen hin.



Die kenne ich doch alle  

Übrigens habe ich hier auch so ein paar schöne Fleckchen... nur als Tipp


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich hier auch so ein paar schöne Fleckchen... nur als Tipp



Der Tipp ist angekommen - vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (9. Oktober 2017)

Herbsturlaub Tag 1:


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2017)

... und gutes Wetter gab es obendrauf. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## aju (10. Oktober 2017)

Tag 2: Bike&Hike



Vom Biketeil der Tour, einer sehr schönen technischen Abfahrt in der Abendsonne, gibt es leider keine Fotos.


----------



## aju (11. Oktober 2017)

Tag 3: wieder ein Foto mit Bike...


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2017)

das letzte ist übrigens heute im FdT Pool


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> das letzte ist übrigens heute im FdT Pool



Nicht nur im Pool - Glückwunsch!


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nicht nur im Pool - Glückwunsch!



Missverständnis, ich meinte das von @aju!
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2205505?in=potdPool

(Danke bzgl des anderen!)


----------



## aju (12. Oktober 2017)

Tag 4:


----------



## aju (13. Oktober 2017)

Tag 5: "Ruhetagsklassiker" mit zwei Seilbahnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (14. Oktober 2017)

Sieht richtig gut aus, Wetter und Gegend .
War nicht zufällig  Bozen, Oberbozen, Ritterhorn und dann den 9er runter?
MfG pseudosportler


----------



## aju (14. Oktober 2017)

Richtig erkannt!

Tag 6: Nach dem gestrigen Ruhetag sind wir heute ausnahmsweise direkt vom Hotel aus gestartet und haben 2000 hm aus eigener Kraft erklommen.


----------



## aju (16. Oktober 2017)

Gestern Abschlussrunde:









Bei dieser Tour ist uns auch ein forumsbekannten Dauerurlauber samt Begleitung über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## mike79 (16. Oktober 2017)

Sehr geile Bilder...

Ich war Samstag mit dem Cotic unterwegs und hab nen Freund (auch auf nem Cotic) beim neuen Whellie Weltrekord begleiten/filmen dürfen... 42,195km....
Gegend dafür nicht so spannend, war auf einer Laufbahn in einem Stadion


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Oktober 2017)

Hach ja, die Alpenbilder sind schon gemein. Aber auch in der Eifel wars gestern schön.


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Oktober 2017)

Tagebau Hambach bei dämmerung,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2017)

schlimmer Fall von Helium im Hinterrad


----------



## pelue67 (19. Oktober 2017)

An der Isar hoch


----------



## Beorn (19. Oktober 2017)

@scylla: Rohloff einbauen


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> schlimmer Fall von Helium im Hinterrad


äußere oder innere Linie?


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> äußere oder innere Linie?



innere 
ich trau mich nur außen rum


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem neuen Bfe geht dann auch die innere :Zuversicht:


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2017)

liegt nur am material


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> liegt nur am material


 so so ...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> liegt nur am material


Ist nur Kopf Sache. Und mit neuem Material denkt der Kopf "ich bin unsterblich" ... bis zur ersten bodenprobe.


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ist nur Kopf Sache. Und mit neuem Material denkt der Kopf "ich bin unsterblich" ... bis zur ersten bodenprobe.


...da hilft ein neuer Helm  Material hört nicht am Rad auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2017)

Teil Kopfsache und Großteil Dämlichkeit weil ich dachte, ich müsste auf der ersten Stufe gleich versetzen. Das war irgendwie uncool mit dem Hipsterrad weils hinten angestanden ist und sich nicht eindrehen ließ, deswegen hab ich zweimal direkt das Gleichgewicht verloren, es dann sein lassen und einfach die klassische Außenlinie genommen. Jetzt hab ich erst auf den Fotos gesehen, dass @aju bis zur zweiten Stufe reinfährt. Macht auch mehr Sinn, hätte frau auch drauf kommen können. Läuft ja nicht weg die Treppe...

Chickchickchickenline


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2017)

In der Hinsicht wäre der neue Bfe Rahmen Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Oktober 2017)

Heute war Kirmes angesagt:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-129#post-14851976


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2017)

die rinne der rinnen sieht ganz gut aus. im nassen sicher lebensgefährlich ;-)


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die rinne der rinnen sieht ganz gut aus. im nassen sicher lebensgefährlich ;-)



Ja, der Wurzelteil ist cool, unten gibts noch einen netten Schaltwerksabreisserstein. Und diverse "Full-Stop" Dellen im Boden, die man vermeiden will.


----------



## orudne (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute mal wieder das Flare Max über die stuttgarter Trails bewegt (natürlich alle breiter als 2 m ;-)


----------



## aju (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute bei suboptimalem Wetter:


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2017)

Ah, diesmal das mittelalte ausgeführt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Oktober 2017)

Sturm ist Sturm, sagt der Wurm! Also egal, raus gehts.
Das erste mal ins Wiedtal, mal alleine eine kleine Scoutrunde drehen.





Dabei zwei drei nette Abfahrten gefunden, zwischen Wurzelgerumpumpel und Serpentinen. Mit Laub über nassen Wurzeln neben tiefen Morast ein echter Spass 





Lässt sich aber was nettes draus stricken.





Ein paar Wege nicht gesehen, zuviel Laub im Wald, sowas aber auch!
Und dann hats mich am Ende einer Stolperabfahrt noch gelegt. Da war ich etwas übermütig geworden, weil es so gut lief. Gut nur, dass die Kamerabatterie alle war! Zumindest die Abfahrt ist aber stolpertechnisch brauchbar, mal schauen, was es da noch so gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. November 2017)

(Ich will Euch hier ja gar nicht zu-spammen, aber ...)
heute bei schönstem Herbstwetter mit dem Flare Max im Laub unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2017)

Der @Lord Shadow und ich haben an Sonntag mal wieder Hamburg unsicher gemacht, da wir jetzt zusammen wohnen kommt das vllt. in nächster Zeit auch mal wieder öfter vor. 






Es sieht zwar ein wenig so aus, aber leider fahre ich ihn hier im 2ten Bild nicht um 

Und meine alte BiFi hängt jetzt in meinem neuen Zimmer erstmal unter der Decke. Für einen Aufbau fehlt leider Geld..


----------



## frogmatic (2. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> (Ich will Euch hier ja gar nicht zu-spammen, aber ...)


...das ist doch der Sinn dieses Freds


----------



## Richi86 (2. November 2017)

Aussicht kann ich...
Unscharf kann ich @zec...
Und fahren konnt ich heut auch n bisschen


----------



## zec (2. November 2017)

@Richi86: Ja, das unscharfe Foto hast du 1A hinbekommen   . Aber das letzte taugt mir - ich mag ja diese Perspektive, wenn man am Sattel sitzt, vor sich am Oberrohr das "BFE" stehen sieht und weiß, dass man es jetzt laufen lassen kann.


Habe mittlerweile Fotos von der zweiten Ausfahrt mit meinem BFe bekommen:


----------



## zec (7. November 2017)

Hier, am Anfang der Abfahrt, war die Welt noch in Ordnung:






Ca. 1,5h Stunden später blieb ich bei einer Schlüsselstelle hängen und purzelte den Hang runter. Dabei hats mir den Knöchel verdreht und ich "durfte" das Bike noch 30-45min humpelnd ins Tal schieben. Aber bis zu diesem Moment machte es viel Spaß  .
Jetzt sitze ich zu Hause mit einem sogenannten Softcaseverband und an Biken ist diesen Monat wohl nicht mehr zu denken. Morgen habe ich wieder eine Untersuchung - hoffentlich ists nur eine Zerrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (7. November 2017)

Zum glück gibts bei mir keine "richtigen Berge", dann muss man nich so lange runter schieben nach dem Abflug ;p
Ich drück dir die Daumen das es nichts wildes ist!!

Und weil Galerie...


----------



## orudne (7. November 2017)

zec schrieb:


> Hier, am Anfang der Abfahrt, war die Welt noch in Ordnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!!


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2017)

wird schon, kopf hoch!


----------



## scylla (7. November 2017)

zec schrieb:


> Hier, am Anfang der Abfahrt, war die Welt noch in Ordnung:



Dieser Moment, wenn man merkt, dass das "ich bin unsterblich" Gefühl doch nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht...

Gute Besserung, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei der Zerrung bleibt und schnell vorbei geht!


----------



## zec (7. November 2017)

Danke euch - bin ehrlich gesagt auch guter Dinge, dass es nur eine ordentliche Zerrung ist. 
Mich hats im ersten Moment vor allem irrsinnig geärgert, dass ich so einen blöden Fehler mache  .


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. November 2017)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schwimmer (7. November 2017)

Gute Besserung ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2017)

Kein Stress. Der Unterschied ist nicht allzu groß. 4-6 Wochen Schiene, aber nach 2 Wochen geht das meiste wieder. Grade mit nem vermuteten Teilabriss hinter mir.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2017)

Fahren mit airstream oder wie die Schiene heisst geht, wenn man damit in den Schuh passt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2017)

Fahren geht auch wenig auf die Bänder. Ich finde die Schiene im steifen Clickschühchen aber nicht grade angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (8. November 2017)

Bei mir ists leider schlimmer als gedacht - verschobener Bruch des Sprungbeines  . Nächste Woche gleich Operation, bei der das abgebrochene Stück angeschraubt wird.


----------



## frogmatic (8. November 2017)

zec schrieb:


> Bei mir ists leider schlimmer als gedacht


Gute Besserung


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2017)

Mist. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2017)

Scheiße. Gute Besserung und einen ruhigen Kopf. Und natürlich eine erfolgreiche OP ohne Komplikationen.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. November 2017)

Schöner Mist. 
Alles Gute und schnelle Heilung.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2017)

Shit. Dann mal viel Glück bei der OP und halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. November 2017)

zec schrieb:


> Bei mir ists leider schlimmer als gedacht - verschobener Bruch des Sprungbeines  . Nächste Woche gleich Operation, bei der das abgebrochene Stück angeschraubt wird.



Auch von mir gute Besserung - die OP ist bei mir jetzt schon 3 Wochen her - Achillessehnenriss beim Volleyballen  vor dem Hotel...


----------



## lahnbiker (8. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung - die OP ist bei mir jetzt schon 3 Wochen her - Achillessehnenriss beim Volleyballen  vor dem Hotel...



Ups, das ist ja recht selten. In meiner aktiven Zeit war da der Standard Außenbandriss...

Gute Besserung an beide.


----------



## BrotherMo (9. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung - die OP ist bei mir jetzt schon 3 Wochen her - Achillessehnenriss beim Volleyballen  vor dem Hotel...



Shit!

Gute Besserung an euch Beide!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (9. November 2017)

Gute Besserung Andi!

Volleyball vorm Hotel... mach nicht so riskante Sachen!


----------



## scylla (9. November 2017)

das entwickelt sich ja langsam zum Krankenlager hier 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. November 2017)

Danke!



> das entwickelt sich ja langsam zum Krankenlager hier



Sozusagen "Off-Season" Themen


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> Sozusagen "Off-Season" Themen


there is no such thing as off-season


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> there is no such thing as off-season


Um Sam Hill zu zitieren: Off-Season is a state of mind 

Gute Besserung an alle Betroffenen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> there is no such thing as off-season



...kannte ich die letzten 20 Jahre auch nicht. Damals war es die Hüfte. Da war ein Jahr Off-Season


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

Dir auch gute Besserung.

Ich sag ja immer: alles was mit Laufen zu tun hat is kacka.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2017)

Komisch. Hat der Orthopäde zu mir heute Sinngemäß auch gesagt


----------



## scylla (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ich sag ja immer: alles was mit Laufen zu tun hat is kacka.



Laufen ist schon ok. Sofern es hoch geht und man ein Fahrrad auf den Schultern hat um sich nicht die Knie beim Runterlaufen zu ruinieren


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Laufen ist schon ok. Sofern es hoch geht und man ein Fahrrad auf den Schultern hat um sich nicht die Knie beim Runterlaufen zu ruinieren


Würde ich gelten lassen.


----------



## orudne (9. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung - die OP ist bei mir jetzt schon 3 Wochen her - Achillessehnenriss beim Volleyballen  vor dem Hotel...



Wie, der Gips hat noch keine SPD Cleats???
;–)

Gute Besserung noch!


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2017)

Eine gute Genesung Leute!


----------



## pseudosportler (10. November 2017)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an die Fußkranken.
Kleiner trost, lieber um diese Jahreszeit als im Sommer bei besten Bikewetter, wen es das mal gibt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## zec (11. November 2017)

Danke euch allen - ich halte die Ohren steif.

@bikeandi1974: Dir auch gute Besserung  !


----------



## Schwimmer (11. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> Sozusagen "Off-Season" Themen




Von mir auch alles Gute ...

... und  off season off topic:
No machsch d'r Linsa und Spätzle ond zwoi Päarle Saita dozu ond noch sieht d'Welt glei viiiel besser aus.   
Des funktioniert au bei älle net Invalidä ...   
Linsa machet glicklich ...


----------



## nervy1962 (11. November 2017)

Ond hän viel Protein zur Stärkung.
Auch von mir gute Besserung und rasche Genesung.

Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (11. November 2017)




----------



## orudne (11. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute ...
> 
> ... und  off season off topic:
> No machsch d'r Linsa und Spätzle ond zwoi Päarle Saita dozu ond noch sieht d'Welt glei viiiel besser aus.
> ...



Schwäbische Weisheit:

Wenn‘s Ärschle Brummt ist‘s Herzen G‘sund!

;-)
Weis auch nicht wie ich da beim Thema Linsen drauf komme!
;-))


----------



## Schwimmer (11. November 2017)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Ond hän viel Protein zur Stärkung.
> ...



Des woisch g'wies ...   



orudne schrieb:


> Schwäbische Weisheit:
> 
> Wenn‘s Ärschle Brummt ist‘s Herzen G‘sund!
> 
> ...



Nemsch ab'r dann au Alb- od'r Berglinsa, isch oifach besser...


----------



## BrotherMo (11. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Des woisch g'wies ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nemsch ab'r dann au Alb- od'r Berglinsa, isch oifach besser...



Des muss Leisa hoissa....


----------



## nervy1962 (11. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Des woisch g'wies ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nemsch ab'r dann au Alb- od'r Berglinsa, isch oifach besser...




Ab'r nur die


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2017)

Ihr wollt nicht wissen, was der online Übersetzer ausgespuckt hat...


----------



## Schwimmer (11. November 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Des muss Leisa hoissa....



Leisa, Linsa oder Lensa isch doch grad egal:
D' Hauptsach' isch: Recht war's


----------



## BrotherMo (12. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ihr wollt nicht wissen, was der online Übersetzer ausgespuckt hat...



Im Anbetracht der Tragweite bitte ich um Aufklärung!


----------



## salzwasser (12. November 2017)

Mit Cotic und dem Croozer dem Sauwetter getrotzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Im Anbetracht der Tragweite bitte ich um Aufklärung!



Das will ich glaub' ich nicht wissen was sich die Amis so zurecht gelegt haben ...  
Nachher waren's wieder die Chinesen ...


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2017)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Mit Cotic und dem Croozer dem Sauwetter getrotzt.



Sehr schickes Gritstone ...


----------



## aju (12. November 2017)

Reichlich Regen war heute zwar zu erwarten, aber damit hatte ich doch nicht gerechnet


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. November 2017)

Reichlich Regen war zu erwarten, nach gestern auf jeden Fall. Da aber eine Pizzatour angesetzt war, hieß es Risiko eingehen, hat sich gelohnt. Sicherheitshalber hab ich für den Grip im Schlamm den Furious Fred noch gegen den stark profilierten Thunder Burt getauscht, ein weiser Entschluss.
Hin zus war noch was regen, aber dann riss es auf, und es wurde noch ne tolle Runde. Da das Siebengebirge und das Drachenfelser Ländchen ja knapp unter 500 hm liegt, blieben wir aber vom Schnee verschont.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2017)

brrr, so früh im Winter wollte ich das weiße Zeug eigentlich nicht sehen :-/


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 663880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (13. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Gritstone ...



War eigentlich nur als Zweit- Bike zum Hänger ziehen gedacht. Kommt aber jetzt auch häufiger in den Alpen zum Einsatz. 

zum Schnee: Hier bei uns im Unterland liegt noch wenig. In den Alpen gibts schon mehr (wobei ich als Skifahrer/ Biker nicht ganz ungkücklich bin. Perfekt wären 6 Monate Schnee und 6 Monate trocken)


----------



## Schwimmer (13. November 2017)

salzwasser schrieb:


> War eigentlich nur als Zweit- Bike zum Hänger ziehen gedacht. Kommt aber jetzt auch häufiger in den Alpen zum Einsatz.
> 
> zum Schnee: Hier bei uns im Unterland liegt noch wenig. In den Alpen gibts schon mehr (wobei ich als Skifahrer/ Biker nicht ganz ungkücklich bin. Perfekt wären 6 Monate Schnee und 6 Monate trocken)



So isch's recht , für den Hänger ziehen ist es a bissl zu schade ... 

Ist der Rahmen etwa in Größe M?


----------



## Schwimmer (13. November 2017)

Wie der aju wieder die Berge herunter schwebt   , unglaublich:


----------



## salzwasser (13. November 2017)

Ja ist M. Bin 175 cm gross


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2017)

kurz um die Häuser mit dem trekkinrad...






 
der Hinterbau des Bfe verträgt mit meiner 19mm (Maulweite) Felge locker einen Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 2.0 (ca. 46mm breit, 45mm hoch), leider passte weder der specialized fast track 2.0 (ca. 50mm b, 50mm h) noch der kenda small block 8 in 2.0 (ca. 49mm b, 48mm h) knapp nicht... vielleicht ist das HR aber auch leicht außermittig, links wären 2-3mm, während rechts der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe nagt. 
fährt sich trotz sauschweren kenda klondike spikereifen recht munter. antrieb läuft etwas hakelig, aber das wird schon noch. die instigator gabel ist knüppelhart, eine cromoto ist da angenehmer. kettenspannung kann noch etwas mehr, aber so rattert die rolle vom spanner nicht so.


----------



## orudne (13. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kurz um die Häuser mit dem trekkinrad...
> Anhang anzeigen 664750
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 664749
> ...



Sorry, aber sieht aus wie ein Renault Clio RS auf Notbereifung


----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2017)

Hat was  Mit gleich großen Rädern wirkt‘s gleich viel harmonischer 

Was ist aus dem Bfe next gen geworden?


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hat was  Mit gleich großen Rädern wirkt‘s gleich viel harmonischer
> 
> Was ist aus dem Bfe next gen geworden?


Das muß ich endlich fahren...


----------



## frogmatic (14. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die instigator gabel ist knüppelhart, eine cromoto ist da angenehmer.


Lenkt denn deine Instigator anständig - ich finde die komisch, bei der Cromoto scheint der Nachlauf besser zu pasen?


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2017)

Bin die schon in mehreren Rädern gefahren. Mir ist da nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sieht aus wie ein Renault Clio RS auf Notbereifung


mit kenda small block 8 war die optik geil, aber so kann ich nicht fahren...


----------



## orudne (14. November 2017)

Fröhliches Gependel mit dem Escapade.


----------



## BrotherMo (14. November 2017)

Ole ole Super B27


----------



## orudne (14. November 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ole ole Super B27



Ja, täglich ein Quell der Freude für viele Autofahrer ;-)


----------



## offa (14. November 2017)

meinste echt? Wo genau? Ich rätsel schon ne Weile...


----------



## orudne (14. November 2017)

offa schrieb:


> meinste echt? Wo genau? Ich rätsel schon ne Weile...



Vom Pragsattel aus Stadteinwärts. Kurz vor dem Blitzer. 
Das Foto hab ich von der Fußgängerbrücke aus gemacht.


----------



## Beorn (15. November 2017)

Da war schon immer Stau, bin da früher öfter mit KTW/RTW mit Signal durch. Danach brauchst ein frisches T-Shirt. Da wird auch immer Stau sein


----------



## brigdompteur (15. November 2017)

Abendrunde.....


----------



## Richi86 (16. November 2017)

Einfach mal zu spät in die Spätschicht kommen  hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (16. November 2017)

Heißt es nicht deshalb auch Spätschicht!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2017)

Schlimmer ist definitiv, wenn die Frühschicht zu spät kommt -_-


----------



## orudne (18. November 2017)

Kleine 50 km Runde mit dem Escapade gedreht. 



 

(die Tage sind schon echt kurz... nicht gleich nach dem Mittagessen losgekommen und direkt in die Dunkelheit gekommen)


----------



## dangerousD (19. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Kleine 50 km Runde mit dem Escapade gedreht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666301
> 
> (die Tage sind schon echt kurz... nicht gleich nach dem Mittagessen losgekommen und direkt in die Dunkelheit gekommen)


Na wenn Du weisst, dass Du langsam bist - musst Du halt schneller fahren 
Bekannt schönes Rad, interessant in Szene gesetzt. Gefällt


----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Kleine 50 km Runde mit dem Escapade gedreht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 666301
> 
> (die Tage sind schon echt kurz... nicht gleich nach dem Mittagessen losgekommen und direkt in die Dunkelheit gekommen)



Vielleicht sind ja nicht nur die Tage kurz, sondern Dein Mittagessen eher ein Abendessen ...


----------



## orudne (19. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind ja nicht nur die Tage kurz, sondern Dein Mittagessen eher ein Abendessen ...



Das kann am Wochenende durchaus mal vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Das kann am Wochenende durchaus mal vorkommen



... ja durchaus, und bei uns allen ist das so, dass die Tage am Wochenende viiiel schneller vergehen als die Wochentage ...


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2017)

@aju war_ 2015 mit seinem Cotic unterwegs_, wurde gerade Video der Woche:

 

(sorry, wenn das hier auch schon woanders Thema war, aber ich fand, dass es gut zu "(Heute) mit dem Cotic unterwegs" passt)


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> bei uns allen ist das so, dass die Tage am Wochenende viiiel schneller vergehen als die Wochentage ...



äh... nö!


----------



## Schwimmer (20. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... ja durchaus, und bei  *m i r  *ist das so, dass die Tage am Wochenende viiiel schneller vergehen als die Wochentage ...






Hockdrik schrieb:


> äh... nö!


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

da isses im FdT Pool gelandet und ich hab's noch nicht mal hier in die Galerie gepostet... tsss
letztes Wochenende unterwegs




@Schwimmer... Cotic Newsletter schon gelesen?


----------



## DAKAY (25. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> @Schwimmer... Cotic Newsletter schon gelesen?


Fred schon gesehen? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-soul-oder-was.861299/#post-14923873


----------



## Schwimmer (25. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> da isses im FdT Pool gelandet und ich hab's noch nicht mal hier in die Galerie gepostet... tsss
> letztes Wochenende unterwegs
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, hab' ich nicht aboniert ... 



DAKAY schrieb:


> Fred schon gesehen? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-soul-oder-was.861299/#post-14923873



Danke, jetzt ja ...


----------



## aju (26. November 2017)

Letzten Sonntag unterwegs


----------



## Schwimmer (26. November 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag unterwegs



Da wird's mir beim Zuschauen schon schwindelig ...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2017)

Heute mit den Cotics unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. November 2017)

Die kenne ich doch


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag unterwegs


Schee war's!

Habe aber fototechnisch nicht viel hinbekommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2017)

Schau an, die Veteran*innen


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schau an, die Veteran*innen


Prinz charming.


----------



## frogmatic (27. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> tsss


Schöne Herbstfarben


----------



## Ridge.Racer (27. November 2017)




----------



## orudne (3. Dezember 2017)

Heute 80 km durch den Frost geradelt. 

Geil wars! Schon lange nicht mehr so ein Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt wie jetzt!!

#hirnfrost
#irgendwanntutsnichtmehrweh



 
(im Hintergrund die B27-Aichtalbrücke, heute mal ohne Stau ;-)


----------



## aju (9. Dezember 2017)

Heute morgen war noch die Sonne zu sehen...


----------



## pelue67 (10. Dezember 2017)

Letzte Woche kam tatsächlich nochmal die Sonne raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich war heute ohne Sonne unterwegs... hatte die Rechnung aber ohne den Wirt gemacht, Deutschlands schönster Biergarten war geschlossen...



 

 



Keine Ahnung, warum  

Naja, Spass hatte ich trotzdem.

@Eaven und auch wenn es sich Dir wahrscheinlich nicht erschließen wird: Solaris mit breiten Schlappen geht ab  Nachdem meine alten Reifen auf den Flow MKIII irgendwie nicht aussahen, sind jetzt vorn und hinten 2.5er Minion DHF WT montiert. OK, 500g Mehrgewicht zur vorherigen Kombo - aber laufruhig und griffig  Lediglich die Bergauf-Wertung werde ich damit nicht gewinnen. Muss ich aber auch nicht


----------



## pelue67 (10. Dezember 2017)

WaWi?


----------



## Eaven (10. Dezember 2017)

@dangerousD ....bei euch soll es ja ordentlich Schnee geben heute Nacht....wahrscheinlich wusste der Wirt mehr als du und hat sich schon mit seinen Vorräten im Keller verschanzt


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2017)

Ihr müßt Euch die wüste und "born to be wild" einfach dazudenken...


----------



## Eaven (10. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ihr müßt Euch die wüste und "born to be wild" einfach dazudenken...


...was hast du denn da für Löcher vorne in das Eis gemacht?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...was hast du denn da für Löcher vorne in das Eis gemacht?


eisschußlöcher, was sonst :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2017)

pelue67 schrieb:


> WaWi?



Nö  Rauschbart in Horb 



Eaven schrieb:


> @dangerousD ....bei euch soll es ja ordentlich Schnee geben heute Nacht....wahrscheinlich wusste der Wirt mehr als du und hat sich schon mit seinen Vorräten im Keller verschanzt



Der Wirt ist ein Weichei, hat schon seit Anfang November geschlossen. Ts... 
Während meiner 2 1/2h Runde hat es komplett durchgeschneit… war super, so konnte ich meinen Plan umsetzen: der erste sein, der Spuren in einen zugeschneiten Trail pflügt. Hat bisher noch jeden Winter geklappt  Nun ist es so eine Art Zwang geworden   Aber danach kam der Regen, im Moment ist wieder Ruhe. Mal sehen, was noch kommt. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> eisschußlöcher, was sonst :-D


----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute das neue Familienmitglied ausgeführt ;-)



 

Am Ende kam sogar noch kurz die Sonne raus


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2017)

Ah, jetzt auch mit nehr FW unterwegs  Ist das die Perspektive, oder fährst Du tatsächlich hinten ein kleineres Laufrad?


----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt auch mit nehr FW unterwegs  Ist das die Perspektive, oder fährst Du tatsächlich hinten ein kleineres Laufrad?



Perspektive! Ist non-scaled, non-half+/midfat. 
Einfach ein 27,5“ Frogket, äh Rocket. 
;-)

Der Plan ist einfach nur zwei einsatzbereite MTBs im Keller zu haben und möglichst viel mit allen Rädern zu fahren. 
Seit meinem Bandscheibenvorfall letztes Jahr gehen Hardtails (leider) gar nicht mehr. Deshalb sind es zwei Fullies geworden.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Deshalb sind es zwei Fullies geworden.



Da ist ja noch Luft nach oben, Cotic hat noch was im Programm 

Aber Moment: Du hast doch noch eine Strassenratte? Zählt wohl nicht als Hardtail


----------



## orudne (17. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch Luft nach oben, Cotic hat noch was im Programm


Puh, wenn ich jetzt noch mehr Räder anschaffe, dann komm ich irgendwann mit dem schrauben nicht hinterher und dann stehen lauter Baustellen rum ;-)

Ne ne, das Flare Max und das Rocket ergänzen sich gut. Das bleibt erstmal so
(Das Flare ohne MAX würde mich ja schon interessieren, aber das Rocket MAX ist mir zu viel Fahrrad für die Hometrails)



dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber Moment: Du hast doch noch eine Strassenratte? Zählt wohl nicht als Hardtail



Was das erstaunliche (für mich jedenfalls) war, war dass ich auf dem Rennrad keine Probleme hatte.
Wahrscheinlich wurde durch die Haltung auf dem Renner der gestresste Bereich entlastet.

Das BFe war nach 15 min schon unangenehm (auch ohne Trails), Rennrad ging auch 3 h.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute mit den Cotic Brothers unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2017)

Bunter Haufen.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bunter Haufen.


…und war bestimmt auch zotig, da bei Cotic


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> …und war bestimmt auch zotig, da bei Cotic




Zotig?  Käme uns nicht über die Lippen!
Ein bisschen _kotig_ war es heute allerdings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Zotig?  Käme uns nicht über die Lippen!
> Ein bisschen kotig war es allerdings heute.


Solange die Ausfahrt nicht beschissen war, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2017)

Pitbike. 
Kam Sonntag aber nicht zum Einsatz.
Dafür heute in den Schneeresten. 
Spikes kommen aber wieder drauf...


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2017)

dieser Lenker 
Irgendwie stell ich mir vor, dass sich da die Ellbogen schmerzhaft in die Magengrube bohren müssen, wenn man den greift


----------



## dangerousD (19. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> dieser Lenker
> Irgendwie stell ich mir vor, dass sich da die Ellbogen schmerzhaft in die Magengrube bohren müssen, wenn man den greift


Greifen geht sicher ... nur das Lenken sollte man halt vermeiden


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> dieser Lenker
> Irgendwie stell ich mir vor, dass sich da die Ellbogen schmerzhaft in die Magengrube bohren müssen, wenn man den greift


wenn mir der magen in der kniekehle hängt, vielleicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> dieser Lenker
> Irgendwie stell ich mir vor, dass sich da die Ellbogen schmerzhaft in die Magengrube bohren müssen, wenn man den greift




Es sollte Leute geben, die täglich mit so etwas zur Arbeit fahren:








[Symbolbild]

Es geht!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (23. Dezember 2017)

Kleine Ssp Runde, gegen den Winterspeck


----------



## Eaven (23. Dezember 2017)

Ssp steht bei dir für ?


----------



## orudne (23. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ssp steht bei dir für ?


Singlespeed würd ich tippen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Dezember 2017)

und/oder Sehr Suppige Pfade


----------



## Ridge.Racer (23. Dezember 2017)

ja klar Singlespeed. 
 Suppig wars auch und motocross Spuren auf dem Indie trail gabs auch.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2017)

Das ist nicht die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2017)

die Durchfahrt war auch mit dem Kinderrad möglich.


----------



## orudne (23. Dezember 2017)

2. Ausfahrt mit dem Rocket!

Hammer, das Rad ist bergab wie ein FFW Knopf 
(und klettert trotzdem recht gut)

Schönes Rad vor Touri-Kulisse (heute ohne Touris)




Bunny Hop über einen kleinen Baumstam:




Wenn das Timing mal nicht stimmt, ist es gut ein paar cm Federweg zu haben 



Das war die Landung und eine zehntel Sekunde später federt die Gabel komplett ein ;-)

****edit ****
leider nicht so scharf die Handy Knipse


----------



## orudne (23. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 678401
> die Durchfahrt war auch mit dem Kinderrad möglich.



Moderner Duathlon: schwimmen *mit* Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Dezember 2017)

Toto und Sven waren auf pre-xmas-fatburner-tour im Wald mit ihren Drecksbikes....Souly und Beefie


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> 2. Ausfahrt mit dem Rocket!
> 
> Hammer, das Rad ist bergab wie ein FFW Knopf
> (und klettert trotzdem recht gut)
> ...


Du hast mittlerweile zwei Cotic Sänften?

Bei der Höhe kannst Du relativ spät abspringen, als würdest Du nur das VR nur drüber lupfen und das HR nachziehen, CX Style.


----------



## orudne (24. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du hast mittlerweile zwei Cotic Sänften?


Ja! Mein Flare (Max) kann fast alles, aber im Bikepark Albstadt war es dann doch an seinen Grenzen. 
Da darf sich dann das Rocket nächstes Jahr austoben ;-)
(Wobei der Einsatzbereich der zwei Räder sich stark überschneidet, mit beiden bin ich auf den Hometrails gut ausgestattet - war ja auch so der Plan)



a.nienie schrieb:


> Bei der Höhe kannst Du relativ spät abspringen, als würdest Du nur das VR nur drüber lupfen und das HR nachziehen, CX Style.



Das war ja nur ein bissle posen für die Fotos. Über das Stöckchen drüben zu kommen stellt kein ernsthaftes Problem dar ;-)
Ich fands nur lustig, dass ich beim ersten Versuch das Vorderrad so schön ins Hindernis gezimmert hab ...

Hier noch ein Poserbild mit beschdem Trikot ever!!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

Alles gut, war keine Kritik.
Diese kurzen, spontanen Hops aus der vollen Fahrt retten einen nicht nur den flow, sondern auch die Knochen, wenn Mal wieder der stöckchenleger unterwegs war


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Moderner Duathlon: schwimmen *mit* Fahrrad



Nichts ist unmöglich ...
26", eben ... 



a.nienie schrieb:


> die Durchfahrt war auch mit dem *Kinderrad* möglich.



... dann fehlt aber noch der rosa Elefant ...


----------



## frogmatic (24. Dezember 2017)

Moin, gleich geht's mit dem BFe los, Kette ist schon geölt 
Mal sehen ob es für ein Bild reicht...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich ...
> 26", eben ...
> 
> 
> ...


reichen die zahnabdrücke am oberrohr nicht als beweis, dass ich geschwommen bin?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2017)

Heute mit den Cotics unterwegs
   
neuer Laufrad-Standard: Laub+


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

Laubfrosch, Du.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

als übler mudderfucker & bekennender anhänger der CoC (church of cyclocross), habe ich auch heute wieder der schlammgöttin gehuldigt.




Wünsche Euch allein erbauliche Feiertage, zu welchen Göttern Ihr auch betet.

Heilige Leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (24. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> reichen die zahnabdrücke am oberrohr nicht als beweis, dass ich geschwommen bin?


Abdrücke von Milchzähnen zählen nicht ...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Abdrücke von Milchzähnen zählen nicht ...


Solange das Gebiss im Mund bleibt... Soll ja mit den "Dritten" nicht so einfach sein.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Dezember 2017)

Traditionelle Ausfahrt auf den Hausberg an Heiligabend, nur echt mit Gipfelglühwein


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

ohje ... glühwein ... bleibe aktuell bei kinderpunsch.

tunnelblick


----------



## dangerousD (26. Dezember 2017)

@a.nienie ich habe mal den CoC Gedanken aufgegriffen...

Cotic over Church



 

Church over Cotic



 

Am besten aber gefällt mir: Church of Cotic


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2017)

Church of Cotic:
Stickertime

aumen: :Bier:


----------



## dangerousD (26. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Church of Cotic:
> Stickertime
> 
> aumen: :Bier:



Auf jeden Fall! Bin dabei. Gern auch nochmal einen VELÖHEAD Nachschlag


----------



## DAKAY (26. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Bin dabei. Gern auch nochmal einen VELÖHEAD Nachschlag


+1 x2


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Dezember 2017)

Velohead wäre ich auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (27. Dezember 2017)

Mein Escapade wird zur Zeit echt nicht geschont......


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe aus dem umfangreichen Werbematerial, welches ich zur Verfügung habe, etwas geschnitten, weil ich habe Urlaub, da bleibt Photoshop geschlossen ;-)

Weiter bin ich noch nicht.

Im Moment suche ich mit meinem Primaten Humor noch nach irgendwas mit "k"... Kult? Krazy? Kikantisch? ...


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2017)

meiner exkommunikation steht jetzt nichts mehr im wege.



 

gabel passt aber wie arsch auf eimer. im moment versuche ich den verdreckungszustand anzupassen.


----------



## midige (29. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> im moment versuche ich den verdreckungszustand anzupassen.



Gaaanz schwierig zur Zeit 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## aju (29. Dezember 2017)

Heute war es im Odenwald tatsächlich fast weniger matschig...



...als gestern in der Pfalz


----------



## din_format (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab auch noch 2 von unterwegs für Euch, leider noch ohne Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2017)

Aber mehr Flasche geht nicht, was  
Schönes Rad


----------



## din_format (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja, und ich bin echt froh drum, offiziell geht in den M Rahmen nichtmal ne 0,5l Flasche. Mit etwas basteln und ohne unteren Anschlag am Flaschenhalter geht’s aber gut auch mit ner großen. Wäre echt blöd gewesen wenn ich nur wegen Inkompatibilität zur Flasche kein Flare hätte kaufen können...


----------



## orudne (31. Dezember 2017)

So, mein Flare Max hat heute für dieses Jahr die letzte Schlammpackung bekommen. 



 

Jetzt steht es wieder, frisch geputzt, im Keller und sieht aus, als könnte es kein Wässerchen trüben ;-)


----------



## din_format (2. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte noch eins was gut zum Thema passt, zum Wetter allerdings weniger...


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2018)

Wetter 

Ich will wieder da hin, jetzt, sofort


----------



## din_format (2. Januar 2018)

Wo isn des?


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2018)

La Gomera


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wetter
> 
> Ich will wieder da hin, jetzt, sofort



Ohje, sie war wieder wech über die Tage ...   
Jungs, das wird heftig für uns ...


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2018)

Mistwetter draußen -> altes Zeug auf der Speicherkarte sichten
Ein paar Mal hab ich den @orangerauch auf seinem Spielzeug-BFe erwischt...


----------



## orudne (5. Januar 2018)

Kleines Update am Rocket getestet:




 

Recht überzeugender Auftritt auf der ersten Matschrunde. Bin mal auf die erste trockene Ausfahrt (so im Juli/August) gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> erste trockene Ausfahrt (so im Juli/August)



Optimist


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Kleines Update am Rocket getestet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 682631
> 
> Recht überzeugender Auftritt auf der ersten Matschrunde. Bin mal auf die erste trockene Ausfahrt (so im Juli/August) gespannt.


Best british summer since '18


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2018)

Nicht verzweifeln! Ende nächster Woche kommt der große Frost, dann ist alles wieder trocken. Also gefriergetrocknet.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2018)

ich glaube das nennt sich "vereist"


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaube das nennt sich "vereist"



Das mag beim steinigen Stolperbiken zutreffen, aber hier in Stuttgart hat man bei Frost auf vielen Strecken mehr Grip als an staubigen Sommertagen, selbst auf festgetrampeltem und früh morgens noch überfrorenem Schnee hat man ausreichend Grip für schöne Touren und Neuschnee ist natürlich noch mal eine andere Liga. Nur auf Eis unterm Schnee muss man halt achten, aber im Wald? auf Pfaden? Eher nicht!


----------



## BrotherMo (6. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nicht verzweifeln! Ende nächster Woche kommt der große Frost, dann ist alles wieder trocken. Also gefriergetrocknet.



Da hoffe ich mal das du Recht hast.....


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Januar 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich mal das du Recht hast.....



ich auch


----------



## orudne (7. Januar 2018)

Heute mit den Cotics unterwegs ;-)



 
(Sogar mit kleinem Wasserfall im Hintergrund heute - das hab ich an der Stelle noch nie so gesehen, aber es ist schon verdammt viel Wasser im Wald)


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2018)

So... nachdem gestern etwas Aufräumen und Wegpflege angesagt war, durfte ich heute nochmal fahren gehen. 

#baumschubser


 

Wie viele Abfahrten bringt man in 26km und 850hm unter? 



 

Der Dauerregen der letzten Tage hat „meine“ Trails wie immer recht unbeeindruckt gelassen. Knapp 2 Tage Regenpause reichen, und man sieht nach der Trailrunde aus, wie vor der Trailrunde. 

#moabdesnordschwarzwalds


 

Der trockene Dreck am Schuh ist noch vom letzten Schönbuchausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Der Dauerregen der letzten Tage hat „meine“ Trails wie immer recht unbeeindruckt gelassen. Knapp 2 Tage Regenpause reichen, und man sieht nach der Trailrunde aus, wie vor der Trailrunde.
> 
> #moabdesnordschwarzwalds
> Anhang anzeigen 683336
> ...



Höchst erstaunlich!  Bei uns hat sich der Dreck mehrschichtig auf den Beinen abgelagert und der Antrieb knirschte sein klägliches Lied dazu. 

@guitarman-3000 @orudne @Watzefug 
=> wenn die Trails so tief bleiben, sollten wir vielleicht mal den Hänger einspannen und Sunday Early Cotics in den schwarzen Wald verlegen?!


----------



## orudne (7. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Höchst erstaunlich!  Bei uns hat sich der Dreck mehrschichtig auf den Beinen abgelagert und der Antrieb knirschte sein klägliches Lied dazu.
> 
> @guitarman-3000 @orudne @Watzefug
> => wenn die Trails so tief bleiben, sollten wir vielleicht mal den Hänger einspannen und Sunday Early Cotics in den schwarzen Wald verlegen?!



Dabei!!


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2018)

Ebenfalls dabei. Ihr braucht ja einen Guide


----------



## Watzefug (7. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @guitarman-3000
> 
> 
> @orudne
> ...




Auch dabei!


----------



## GT97 (7. Januar 2018)

Bei uns sieht man z.Z. immer so aus:


----------



## brigdompteur (7. Januar 2018)

Prähistorischer Radhalter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2018)

Nicht dass der Rost überspringt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hänger einspannen


Dabei!


----------



## aju (9. Januar 2018)

Gestern waren zwei Cotics unterwegs:



Fahrfotos haben wir auch gemacht. Hier eines davon. Weitere folgen - vielleicht...


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2018)

bei Gatsch-Glitsch-Untergrund supersauber gefahren


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2018)

Mehr...


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern waren zwei Cotics unterwegs:


Diesmal auch die 180 Grad Treppe am Jesus? Aber dass Du damals hinter der Hütte geradeaus alles gefahren bist hat mich nachhaltig beeindruckt!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2018)

und ich dachte noch... das ist doch da...


----------



## aju (10. Januar 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Diesmal auch die 180 Grad Treppe am Jesus? ...


Meinst du die Treppe, an der es unten direkt um 180 Grad ums Eck geht? Das hat dieses Mal auch geklappt.

Noch zwei Fotos:


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. Januar 2018)

Jep genau die. Sauber!
Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob Nika die Stelle am letzten Bild geknackt hat.


----------



## aju (10. Januar 2018)

Ja, hat sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Ja, hat sie.





DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Jep genau die. Sauber!
> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob Nika die Stelle am letzten Bild geknackt hat.


Sieht so aus, als bräuchte das lange E. ein neues B.


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. Januar 2018)

Ein neues Bike ? Hab doch schon so viele... (und bastel grad an einem älteren BFe...)
Ein neues Bein ? Ja, falle daher auch 6 Wochen aus...
Ein Bike mit 650B ? Nie im Leben...
Ein neues Bikerevier? Hm.. immer! Bobbard? Bad Ems?
Neue Abfahrten? Auch immer!
Ein neues Weltbild? Nö, komme gut damit klar, dass andere besser sind 

Oder ne neue Herausforderung für andere? Hätte da noch Brohl im Angebot, oder Trimbs... da ist was, was für mich auch eher unfahrbar ist.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2018)

Was ist eine 180° Treppe? Geradeaus? 



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ein neues Bein ? Ja, falle daher auch 6 Wochen aus...



Hört sich Aua an  Gute Besserung. 
Du musst glaub öfter mal Stolpertreffen guiden. Die Trails waren erste Sahne  
Hoffentlich schaff ich es beim nächsten Mal auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Januar 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ...180 Grad Treppe...


Ist das die Stelle hier bei 3:22min ?


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. Januar 2018)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ist das die Stelle hier bei 3:22min ?


Nö ;-)
Das ist die "Ja hat Sie" Stelle


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ein neues Bike ? Hab doch schon so viele... (und bastel grad an einem älteren BFe...)
> Ein neues Bein ? Ja, falle daher auch 6 Wochen aus...
> Ein Bike mit 650B ? Nie im Leben...
> Ein neues Bikerevier? Hm.. immer! Bobbard? Bad Ems?
> ...


Gute Besserung.


----------



## aju (14. Januar 2018)

Heute war es seit langem mal wieder trocken genug für einen Besuch in der Hausrundenspielwiese...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2018)

Und, neue Linien ausprobiert.

War unten im Tal unterwegs, in Bensheim war Cyclocross DM.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (14. Januar 2018)

Endlich trocken, endlich Sonne! Unfassbar!
Ich hab' mich immer noch nicht ganz umgewöhnt, ich tu mir echt schwer den Hobel zu manualn und zu hoppen...
aber es wird schon besser. Vielleicht teste ich mal einen höheren Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (14. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Heute war es seit langem mal wieder trocken genug für einen Besuch in der Hausrundenspielwiese...


Hab dich heute dort rum fahren sehen!War dort Wandern mit Freunden!Super Gegend zum Biken.

Erst am Felsenmeer und später kurz nach dem Ohlyturm runter hast du uns überholt!


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Januar 2018)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Endlich trocken, endlich Sonne! Unfassbar!



Jaja... Wintereinbruch in der Köln-Bonner Bucht, der Verkehr bricht zusammen, unfassbare 5 cm Schneedecke auf der Strasse. Gut wenn man BFe Fahrer ist, da kommt man dann trotzdem zur Arbeit 

Aber bei dem Nassschnee musste ich jeden km die Skibrille säubern, so hat der gepappt.


----------



## orudne (17. Januar 2018)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Endlich trocken, endlich Sonne! Unfassbar!
> Ich hab' mich immer noch nicht ganz umgewöhnt, ich tu mir echt schwer den Hobel zu manualn und zu hoppen...
> aber es wird schon besser. Vielleicht teste ich mal einen höheren Lenker.



Die Umstellung beim Manual/Wheely und Bunny-Hoppen hab ich jedes mal, wenn ich vom Rocket auf das Flare Max wechsel.
Beide L, aber im Grunde eine Generation auseinander. Das Flare Max in L ist so lang wie das Rocket in XL - den 1 cm durch Vorbau 45 -> 35 kompensieren - und tiefer.

Ist mir erst letzten Sonntag so richtig bewusst geworden, weil ich defektbedingt nach ein paar km direkt vom Rocket aufs FlareMAX gewechselt hab. 
Deshalb kommt mir das Rocket auch so verspielt und kompakt vor.

Beim 27,5 fahre ich zwischen 2,5 cm und 3 cm Rise am Lenker (29" 1,5 - 2 cm Rise), ohne Spacer unter dem Vorbau.


(@Hockdrik  evtl auch für dich interessant)


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2018)

"es gibt keinen Matsch in der Pfalz, es gibt keinen Matsch in der Pfalz, es gibt keinen Matsch in der Pfalz..." Mist, Beschwören funktioniert auch nicht  
Das war so widerlich, da hat sogar die Handycam gestreikt


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Du bist ja ein richtiger mudderfukker ;-)

Wir hatten gestern in MA bestes crosswetter, sprich Dauerregen.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiger mudderfukker ;-)
> 
> Wir hatten gestern in MA bestes crosswetter, sprich Dauerregen.



Beschde Andie!  Sind noch Sticker übrig? *unschuldigfragend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Jo.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Jo.



Ich war im falschen Thread hängen geblieben und hatte fehlgepostet, aber für Dich krame ich noch >>EDIT: ein paar<< aus den Untiefen der Speicherkarte:


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Hätte @dangerousD alias dangermouse zitieren sollen.

Jo, ich habe noch Kleber, die sind aber nicht wetterfest, da haftpapier.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich war im falschen Thread hängen geblieben ...


Kenne ich. Meist denke ich aber ich bin im falschen Film.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2018)

Der Herr @Hockdrik und ich waren heut auch ein wenig mit den Cotics unterwegs. Spannende Dinge findet man an so einem Tag:





Dann hats mal Schnee





Und mal scheint die Sonne...





Bis dann das gute Solaris endlich, sauber geputzt, wieder an die Wohnzimmerwand kommt


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2018)

Die Sonne!  kam wohl erst so krass raus, nachdem Du mich abgegeben hast.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Auch heute.


----------



## orudne (21. Januar 2018)

Da ich heute morgen verpennt hab und @guitarman-3000 und @Hockdrik versetzen musste, war ich alleine unterwegs. 

Passive Trailpflege durch aktives nicht befahren der Trails. 
Sonne, Schnee unten, Schnee von oben, war alles dabei. 



 

Schnell mal 85 km runter gekurbelt, damit ich morgen im Büro wieder ruhig sitzen kann ;-)


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2018)

Auch auch heute.
Mit nicht ganz so wechselhaftem Wetter wie bei @guitarman-3000 zum Glück, sondern nur sonnendurchfluteter Nebel 
War auch die letzte Ausfahrt in dem jetzigen Aufbau meiner Rakete. Es kommt zu Veränderungen in Kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Januar 2018)

Schöne Schneetour heute 





Team Tomburg - Teil 1

Sideswing ist der Knaller, geht auch im Eisblock noch....



Edit: noch ein "Actionphoto" (Bild by Trekki)


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Schnell mal 85 km runter gekurbelt, damit ich morgen im Büro wieder ruhig sitzen kann ;-)



 Irgendwie schaffe ich es nie, so viele km in 3h Fahrtzeit unterzubringen


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ich es nie, so viele km in 3h Fahrtzeit unterzubringen


Der ist noch jünger.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Der ist noch jünger.


Hmmm... daran könnte es liegen 

Mach‘ mal noch ein paar wetterfeste Sticker, bitte


----------



## orudne (22. Januar 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaffe ich es nie, so viele km in 3h Fahrtzeit unterzubringen


85 km in 3 h —> Escapade
Mit dem Flare Max brauch ich da schon ca 4 h dazu.
;-)
Der Radelthon ist fahrtechnisch auch spaßbefreit, aber bei so Wetter eine ganz gute Alternative.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Januar 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auch auch heute.
> Mit nicht ganz so wechselhaftem Wetter wie bei @guitarman-3000 zum Glück, sondern nur sonnendurchfluteter Nebel
> War auch die letzte Ausfahrt in dem jetzigen Aufbau meiner Rakete. Es kommt zu Veränderungen in Kürze.
> Anhang anzeigen 688197


Ich habe den Eindruck, als reibt da ein Zug an Steuer-und Unterrohr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Januar 2018)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, als reibt da ein Zug an Steuer-und Unterrohr.


Durchaus, ja. Aber das silberne ist Klebeband um direkten Schaden am Lack zu verhindern.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Januar 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Durchaus, ja. Aber das silberne ist Klebeband um direkten Schaden am Lack zu verhindern.


Perfect. Bissl chrom schadet nie


----------



## aju (22. Januar 2018)

Schöne Schneetour gestern...









Sonne, blauer Himmel und neue Trails erkundet, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (23. Januar 2018)

Per Escapade heute den Verkehrsstau vermieden. 
Gut für die Laune. Hat sogar bis Feierabend gehalten. 
;-)




(Leider nicht geschafft das ganze Rad + Fernsehturm + Mond aufs Bild zu bekommen)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Januar 2018)

Schon ein wenig länger her... so die vergangenen 30 Tage...

















26", 2x9, Stahl - leider geil!


----------



## chris4711 (25. Januar 2018)

Schnee hätt' ich auch gern.
Statt Schlamm... das einzige Sonnenbild bislang...


Auch 2x9


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Schnee hätt' ich auch gern.
> Statt Schlamm... das einzige Sonnenbild bislang...Anhang anzeigen 689521
> Auch 2x9


Ausserirdisch, christlich oder heidnisch?


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ausserirdisch, christlich oder heidnisch?


Am ehesten noch chauvinistisch


----------



## chris4711 (25. Januar 2018)

Sorry, ich hätte es dazu schreiben sollen. Nicht nachdenken  Das Steinchen nennt sich 'Tulpe aus Amsterdam'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. Januar 2018)

Mächtiger Peg da am MTB. Wenn auch nur einer. Aber der hat's in sich.

Edit Let's go pegging.


----------



## sachse1 (25. Januar 2018)

Gestern Tour in die Sächs. Schweiz. War schön,leider Plattfuss auf dem Rückweg und kein Flickzeug...


----------



## din_format (26. Januar 2018)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs... und hab mir ne ordentliche Schlammpackung geholt!


----------



## din_format (26. Januar 2018)

Und wieder sauber


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2018)

Glühwein Cross im DA Hinterland.
Bilder vom eigentlichen Rennen gibt es nicht weil Schlamm und ich habe versucht nicht zu speihen...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Januar 2018)

tapfer hört sich das an und sieht das aus


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2018)

Heute mit drei Cotics auf der Alb unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> tapfer hört sich das an und sieht das aus


und der aktuelle aufbau mit 26" LRS ist halbwegs schnell + schlammtauglich. hinten fast trak 2.3, vorne rocket ron 2.2. 36/14 oder 15...


----------



## Deleted 225700 (29. Januar 2018)

Auch 26" und schon ein wenig her...





(November)

Bei der Gelegenheit, falls jmd einen Abnehmer für einen *M Solaris Rahmen* (nur dieser matt orange oder gelbe!) sucht, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## orudne (31. Januar 2018)

Weg zur Arbeit mit Sonnenaufgang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2018)

Wer von der Stylepolizei ist werfe den ersten Stein...



... und er wird mir an meinem sauberen A... vorbei gehen 

Im Ernst: ich war ja bisher der totale Schutzblech-Verächter, weil diese Steck-Schutzbleche einfach nur nervig klappern, sich verschieben, abfallen, sich dabei noch im Laufrad verkeilen, etc...
Die Mudhugger Teile sind hingegen voll mountainbike-tauglich. Sitzen bombenstabil, klappern null, tun genau garnichts außer ziemlich effizient den Dreck aus der Fresse und von beweglichen Teilen am Rad (Gabel und Schnippistütze) fernzuhalten. Bei der aktuellen Witterung definitiv die Investition wert


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer von der Stylepolizei ist werfe den ersten Stein...
> Anhang anzeigen 691643
> ... und er wird mir an meinem sauberen A... vorbei gehen


26" BMX


----------



## MrMapei (31. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wer von der Stylepolizei ist werfe den ersten Stein...
> Anhang anzeigen 691643
> ... und er wird mir an meinem sauberen A... vorbei gehen


Ständer hart fehlt


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 26"



pah, so oldfashioned bin ich nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Weg zur Arbeit mit Sonnenaufgang!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 691443



Das Bild hat Bild des Tages Qualitäten!


----------



## orangerauch (31. Januar 2018)

Du tust dich was trauen!  《duckundweg》


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Februar 2018)

Da müssen aber noch Aufkleber mit passendem Farbverlauf drauf... und ich würde noch so ne Schutzblechfigur montieren... Black Rubberduck vielleicht.

ProTip fürs Bild, ohne horizontale Kurbel wird das nix mit "Super Nice"


----------



## Beorn (1. Februar 2018)

Jetzt seh ich endlich mal, dass der Mudhugger hinten schön lang ist und vorne wäre der Race oder wie der heißt besser gewesen...

Seit ich in Schottland zum Studium war weiß ich, warum dort 1. der Style nicht so wichtig ist, wenn es um Nässe von hinten geht und 2. die wirklich dauerhaft Erfahrung haben mit Nässe von hinten...


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> pah, so oldfashioned bin ich nicht



Hehehe, wir sind nicht oldfashioned ...
... wir sind die Inovationsverweigerer ...   

@Sven_Kiel: ... gell, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (1. Februar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hehehe, wir sind nicht oldfashioned ...
> ... wir sind die Inovationsverweigerer ...


 .....und auch in 2018 singt er sein Lied zur alten Leier  ...was um Himmels willen ist an dem Aufbau Innovationsverweigerung?


----------



## Marco-1900 (1. Februar 2018)

Leider noch immer überall Sturmschäden.


----------



## frogmatic (1. Februar 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Leider


...Cotic stärker als wie Baum


----------



## Eaven (1. Februar 2018)

Schick wenn die Elon-Teile von einem Hersteller kommen und farblich passen. So sieht es bei uns auch im Wald aus....  :-(


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

das erste Soul Gen 5 in deutschen Wäldern?
Und dann gleich so eine Verwüstung hinterlassen *tststs*


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....und auch in 2018 singt er sein Lied zur alten Leier  ...was um Himmels willen ist an dem Aufbau Innovationsverweigerung?



Das war eine spaßige Anmerkung.
Witze zu erklären ist so spannend wie Bedienungsanleitungen zu lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Witze zu erklären ist so spannend wie Bedienungsanleitungen zu lesen ...



... und deswegen tut es auch niemand


----------



## Eaven (1. Februar 2018)

Mit Witzen ist es so eine Sache, über Hasenwitze und Ostfriesenwitze aus den 80igern lacht kein Mensch mehr. Egal, ich gebe dir Recht, über Humor lässt sich nicht streiten  

Aber noch mal zurück zum Thema Innovation und ohne euch mit Marketinggeschwafel zu langweilen. Ich finde Cy hat mit seiner kleinen Bude im letzten 3/4 Jahr ein unglaubliches Tempo an den Tag gelegt wenn es um Neuerungen geht. Fast alle Modelle sind überarbeitet, selbst die neuen 26" werde technisch up to date sein. Richtet euch mal den Newsletter - Ticker ein und wartet auf das Wochenende, dann wird das neue Flare Max vorgestellt. 

Hier kann man sich für den Newsletter anmelden:
https://www.cotic.co.uk/contact/


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und deswegen tut es auch niemand



Ich halte mich da sehr zurück.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mit Witzen ist es so eine Sache, über Hasenwitze und Ostfriesenwitze aus den 80igern lacht kein Mensch mehr. Egal, ich gebe dir Recht, über Humor lässt sich nicht streiten
> 
> Aber noch mal zurück zum Thema Innovation und ohne euch mit Marketinggeschwafel zu langweilen. Ich finde Cy hat mit seiner kleinen Bude im letzten 3/4 Jahr ein unglaubliches Tempo an den Tag gelegt wenn es um Neuerungen geht. Fast alle Modelle sind überarbeitet, selbst die neuen 26" werde technisch up to date sein. Richtet euch mal den Newsletter - Ticker ein und wartet auf das Wochenende, dann wird das neue Flare Max vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Ach, das ist ein toller Vergleich ...

Na na na, ja das ist so, dass er alle, ja die Betonung liegt auf alle, Modelle überarbeitet hat.
Dann stellt sich auch gleich die Frage, warum er als einziger und sehr kleiner Hersteller für alle drei Laufradgrößen Bikes entwirft und verkauft.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2018)

Sick beerdigen mal wieder 26zoll...


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich finde Cy hat mit seiner kleinen Bude im letzten 3/4 Jahr ein unglaubliches Tempo an den Tag gelegt wenn es um Neuerungen geht.



Die Neuerungen kann man erst richtig wertschätzen, wenn man sie mal probiert hat... und ich finde das sollte jeder, der die Gelegenheit findet, mal tun. Damit meine ich jetzt keine Laufradgröße


----------



## orudne (1. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Neuerungen kann man erst richtig wertschätzen, wenn man sie mal probiert hat... und ich finde das sollte jeder, der die Gelegenheit findet, mal tun. Damit meine ich jetzt keine Laufradgröße


Und deshalb besorgt sich Carsten jetzt ein Sam-Mobil und tourt ab sofort durch den deutschsprachigen Raum des Kontinentes.
Dann bekommt jeder die Chance alle Modelle regelmäßig zu testen und zu schauen was für seine Belange so passt!!


----------



## dangerousD (1. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mit Witzen ist es so eine Sache, über Hasenwitze und Ostfriesenwitze aus den 80igern lacht kein Mensch mehr. Egal, ich gebe dir Recht, über Humor lässt sich nicht streiten
> 
> Aber noch mal zurück zum Thema Innovation und ohne euch mit Marketinggeschwafel zu langweilen. Ich finde Cy hat mit seiner kleinen Bude im letzten 3/4 Jahr ein unglaubliches Tempo an den Tag gelegt wenn es um Neuerungen geht. Fast alle Modelle sind überarbeitet, selbst die neuen 26" werde technisch up to date sein. Richtet euch mal den Newsletter - Ticker ein und wartet auf das Wochenende, dann wird das neue Flare Max vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Tolles Möhrchen hältst Du uns da vor... ich für meinen Teil warte ja gespannt auf das neue Solaris Max  

Apropos: hattu Möhrchen?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mit Witzen ist es so eine Sache, über Hasenwitze und Ostfriesenwitze aus den 80igern lacht kein Mensch mehr. Egal, ich gebe dir Recht, über Humor lässt sich nicht streiten
> 
> Aber noch mal zurück zum Thema Innovation und ohne euch mit Marketinggeschwafel zu langweilen. Ich finde Cy hat mit seiner kleinen Bude im letzten 3/4 Jahr ein unglaubliches Tempo an den Tag gelegt wenn es um Neuerungen geht. Fast alle Modelle sind überarbeitet, selbst die neuen 26" werde technisch up to date sein. Richtet euch mal den Newsletter - Ticker ein und wartet auf das Wochenende, dann wird das neue Flare Max vorgestellt.
> 
> ...


Das aktuelle Programm ist erste Sahne. Nur ein modernes X mit Steckachsen fehlt. Das hätte sich gerade wieder an mich verkaufen lassen. Schade.


----------



## Eaven (2. Februar 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Apropos: hattu Möhrchen?


.....manche mögen einfach die selbe Witzgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2018)

nachhaltigkeit ist...
... wenn man den "alten" rahmen nicht für aktuelle dumpingpreise verkauft, sondern als ssp spassmaschine aufbaut. 
2 x 26zoll.


----------



## navidoppel (3. Februar 2018)

Ist das ne Rohloff am grünen Soul ?


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2018)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Ist das ne Rohloff am grünen Soul ?


ja. mit surly singulator spanner und kabelbinder, weil die feder nicht mehr will.
den kerl kenne ich jetzt schon ein paar jahre, die rohloff hat einmal neues öl und einmal neue "dichtungen" bekommen und läuft immer noch problemlos. ok, das hinterrad ist sackschwer...


----------



## Caese (4. Februar 2018)

Ich bin heute nicht so weit gekommen, nur bis aufs Dach - aber hey: so eine neue Beziehung muss man vorsichtig angehen


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Februar 2018)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nicht so weit gekommen, nur bis aufs Dach - aber hey: so eine neue Beziehung muss man vorsichtig angehen



Wunderschön! 

M? Mit wieviel Federweg vorn? Bitte gerne such Bilder von der Seite!


----------



## pseudosportler (4. Februar 2018)

Heute mal das komische weiße Zeugs genutzt um mein BFe mal wieder aus zu führen, leider kamm da mal wieder wie hier üblich nicht wirklich viel runter und der Boden war leider nicht gefroren sondern extrem Schlammig.

Anfangs noch etwas Schnee.


 
Nach 3 Stunden nur noch Schlamm


 
Dann gab es erst eine Dusche für das Bike


 
MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Februar 2018)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> leider kamm da mal wieder wie hier üblich nicht wirklich viel runter und der Boden war leider nicht gefroren sondern extrem Schlammig.



Hier leider auch Quatsch mit Soße, aber Spaß hat’s dennoch gemacht.


----------



## Caese (4. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> 
> M? Mit wieviel Federweg vorn? Bitte gerne such Bilder von der Seite!


Jau, M! Verrückt wie lang es sich anfühlt im Gegensatz zu meinen alten Rahmen in "oldschool-L". Die Gabel ist auf 140 mm. Eigentlich sollte es ein bfe werden, aber dann bin ich über das Soul in der "Farbe"  gestolpert und konnte nicht anders


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Februar 2018)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nicht so weit gekommen, nur bis aufs Dach - aber hey: so eine neue Beziehung muss man vorsichtig angehen



Sehr sehr schick , ich dachte es ist ein L als ich es sah.
Wie groß und welche SL bist/hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2018)

als Wochenteiler waren zwei Cotics auf schönen Mosel-Radwegen unterwegs...



(ist momentan im FdT Pool)


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Februar 2018)

Ist an der Seilbahn, oder? Wollte ich demnächst auch mal hin.


----------



## Nussketier (9. Februar 2018)

Seilbahn Cochem? Ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe. 
Wo ist denn da der Einstieg zum Trail?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Seilbahn Cochem? Ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe.
> Wo ist denn da der Einstieg zum Trail?


Da waren wir auch schon Mal, glaube ich...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> als Wochenteiler waren zwei Cotics auf schönen Mosel-Radwegen unterwegs...
> 
> 
> 
> (ist momentan im FdT Pool)


Schön, dass man derzeit öfter die custom Rakete sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2018)

Der Pike an der Wurst ist der Winter nicht bekommen. Bis das behoben ist hat die Rakete Freigang.


----------



## orudne (9. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Pike an der Wurst ist der Winter nicht bekommen. Bis das behoben ist hat die Rakete Freigang.


Ja, der Matsch-Winter hat ordentlich Material gekostet 

Aber es gibt schlimmeres als Raketen zu fahren


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt, ist immer noch ein feines Rad. Aber nach Gen 5 kommt es einem irgendwie vor wie ein Puky 

(und es ist fast schon erschreckend wie ausgereift die gute alte MiCoDH Lyrik funktioniert im Vergleich zu dem neumodischen Charger Gelumpe)


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


>



heute ist das im Pool


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> heute ist das im Pool



Scho erledigt ...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Scho erledigt ...


Gestern schon.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

Mal wieder Werkstatt Fahrt.

Man merke: bei einem breiten Lenker ist irgendwann der Schlauch zu Ende.

Und es sieht deutlich kühler aus mit Flicken.

Für die techniknerds: Conti Trekkingschläuche ;-)

Kleine runde am lokalen dirt Spot vorbei und über den Acker, mudderfukker.

... und schöne Grüße nach Freiburg


----------



## midige (10. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> heute ist das im Pool



Das Stanton führt aktuell.


----------



## GT97 (10. Februar 2018)

Geil, wo gibt‘s denn das FUQRS?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Geil, wo gibt‘s denn das FUQRS?


War letztes Jahr eine einmalige Bestellung für die
Freiburg Umland querfeldein Rennserie

Falls es eine Neuauflage geben sollte erfahre ich es als FB verweigerer als letztes ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (11. Februar 2018)

Coole Abkürzung


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2018)

Jaja, und die Südländer waren auch mal wieder unterwegs. Langsam reichts mir mit dem Gemodder, auch wenns heut ein wenig weniger war...


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2018)

Drei Cotic Fahrer unterwegs. Die Bilder sind aber erst entstanden als die zwei schon auf dem Heimweg waren.

Hier moddert es auch, aber als bad mudderfucker auch egal.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2018)

Die letzten beiden Fotos... ist das etwa dieser "Modder", von dem ihr alle sprecht?

scnr  appetitlich fotografiert isses nu wirklich nicht


----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Fotos... ist das etwa dieser "Modder", von dem ihr alle sprecht?



Klar, ein mal Modder-to-go und einmal Moddersupp. 
;-)


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2018)

Scuzi, ich fahre besser Rad als das ich fotografiere.


----------



## Eaven (11. Februar 2018)

Andie....was isst das? Was ist in dem Klumpen? Bild 2 ist eine Suppe...ich erkenne Kresse und Linsen.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2018)

Das schwarze halte ich für eine Art Brownie.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Andie....was isst das? Was ist in dem Klumpen? Bild 2 ist eine Suppe...ich erkenne Kresse und Linsen.


Ja. An der Darreichungsform arbeite ich noch.
Das kuchenartige ist hauptsächlich kakao, cashewmus & schwarze Bohnen.
Die Suppe sind Linsenbälle, Tomate, Reis, Kresse, Sesam...

Bekannte Stelle für einen Schnappschuss.

Sag mal Carsten, wann hast Du die letzten gen2 Bfe verkauft? Wir kamen bei 2012 raus... So lang war bei mir noch kein Rad im Betrieb. Das gibt mir schon zu denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (11. Februar 2018)

schade wurde schon  aufgelöst


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das kuchenartige ist hauptsächlich kakao, cashewmus & schwarze Bohnen.
> Die Suppe sind Linsenbälle, Tomate, Reis, Kresse, Sesam...



Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Eaven (11. Februar 2018)

"Die Suppe sind Linsenbälle, Tomate, Reis, Kresse, Sesam..." Ich will Rezepte sehen, entweder hier oder besser in einem neuen Thema.  "Bei Cotic Fahrer/innen am Küchentisch", oder so


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...was isst das?



 war das eigentlich ein Freud'scher Verschreiber oder Absicht?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> war das eigentlich ein Freud'scher Verschreiber oder Absicht?


Dachte es war ein klassischer Carsten.

Aufgefallen ist es mir aber auch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2018)

Das @Bloemfontein und das ich waren auch im Matsch spielen 












Philipp wieder zu schnell für die Kamera....





...und für den Grip.





Hippen-Instagram-Espresso-Rapha-Outdoorjacken-Shice haben wir auch:







Endlich mal normale Leute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (12. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> war das eigentlich ein Freud'scher Verschreiber oder Absicht?


Der übliche Mix aus Tippfehlern, echten Rechtschreibfehlern und Wortspielereien für den aufmerksamen Leser


----------



## aju (12. Februar 2018)

Nicht heute, sondern bei sonnigem, warmen und trockenen Wetter im letzten Sommer...


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gestern schon.




Das ging aber auch schon 'mal schneller, Andie ...  

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2239515?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das ging aber auch schon 'mal schneller, Andie ...
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2239515?in=potdPool


Toll. Du hast eine angesägte Bremsscheiben Schraube gewonnen ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Toll. Du hast eine angesägte Bremsscheiben Schraube gewonnen ;-)



Toll, da freue ich mich aber riesig.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hier moddert es auch


So 


a.nienie schrieb:


>


Hat sich echt gelohnt, die ganze Nacht zu malen - den Hintergrund hast du prima hinbekommen


----------



## alterknochen (13. Februar 2018)

@aju 

nicht schlecht ...vom Molignon runter zur Grasleiten und dann durch das Tschamintal nach Tiers?


----------



## aju (13. Februar 2018)

gut erkannt! Es sind aber noch ein paar weitere Schlenker dabei


----------



## alterknochen (13. Februar 2018)

Ich bin (fast) jedes Jahr zum Wandern im Rosengarten ...


----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2018)

König Laurins Reich!
Ich hab die Geschichte schon als Kind geliebt!
;-)
Wenn man im Sonnenuntergang vor der Wand steht möchte man die Sagen gerne glauben!

Ach, da war ich schon viel zu lange nicht mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (14. Februar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Nicht heute, sondern bei sonnigem, warmen und trockenen Wetter im letzten Sommer...


Das nennt man flow. So flüssig  durch verblocktes Gelände. Respekt. So gut werde ich nie...

Sonne gab es heute auch bei uns. Wollte eigentlich Ski fahren, aber die Familie ist erkältet. Habe mich dann in den dunklen Wald verzogen... Weil der Boden heute besonders griffig war, und kein Wind, war es perfekt. Da kann man es schon über 3 Stunden aushalten, ohne zu frieren. Die Formula35 ist echt Sahne im Winter.

radzwei


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2018)

Bei mir gabs heute die zweite kurze Ausfahrt seit meinem Sturz im November. Geht schon halbwegs gut dahin - das Training auf der Rolle zahlt sich aus  . Ins Gelände kann ich noch nicht, weil der Knöchel auch noch bei leichten Schlägen schmerzt. Ist noch nicht kräftig/stabil genug. Es tut aber sehr gut, mal wieder an der frischen Luft zu biken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2018)

Schon schön, die Wurst.
Du hattest ein kaputtes Band, oder?


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2018)

Ich hab mir das Sprungbein gebrochen und das Teil musste verschraubt werden. Der Bruch selber war zum Glück nicht kompliziert, aber das Bein war insgesamt 6 Wochen ruhig gestellt. Während der Zeit habe ich an die 3kg Muskelmasse abgebaut und natürlich war das ganze Gelenk furchtbar steif. Mittlerweile habe ich 75% der Beweglichkeit wieder und 1,5kg Muskeln antrainiert. Zur Zeit trainiere ich 2-3h am Tag und schätze, dass ich bis Ostern wieder fit bin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2018)

Oha. Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2018)

Danke  . Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig blöd an, aber ich sehe es mittlerweile als Chance - so viel trainiert habe ich bisher im Winter noch nie und darum werde ich im Frühjahr bestimmt alle Kumpels versägen  .


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2018)

Weiterhin gute Besserung.
Ist nervig wieder fast bei Null anzufangen.


----------



## Eaven (16. Februar 2018)

@zec ...auch von mir gute Besserung....PS: Die Style Wertung des Tages hast du gewonnen...ist das eine gefütterte Radhose, passend zur Jacke?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2018)

Jumpsuit für Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (16. Februar 2018)

Danke euch  .

@Eaven: Das sind von Vaude die Minaki II Jacke und Hose. Sind beide mit Primaloft gefüttert und mir taugt die Kombination sehr. Bei beiden Ausfahrten gab´s leichte Minusgrade und ich hatte darunter nur eine lange Windstopper-Thermohose und ein langes Windstopper-Thermoleibchen. Beim Wegfahren wars ein wenig frisch, aber als ich auf Temperatur gekommen bin haben mich die Teile gut warm gehalten. Waren aber beides eher kurze Ausfahrten mit 1,5h - 2h Länge.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Februar 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Danke  . Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig blöd an, aber ich sehe es mittlerweile als Chance - so viel trainiert habe ich bisher im Winter noch nie und darum werde ich im Frühjahr bestimmt alle Kumpels versägen  .



Weiterhin alles Gute auch von mir, das ist ein sehr langer steiler Weg ...


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Danke  . Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig blöd an, aber ich sehe es mittlerweile als Chance - so viel trainiert habe ich bisher im Winter noch nie und darum werde ich im Frühjahr bestimmt alle Kumpels versägen  .



Das stimmt wohl, wenn man gezwungen ist mal diszipliniert zu trainieren, geht man durchaus fitter aus so einer Sache raus als man vorher war. Ändert aber leider auch nichts daran, dass jede Verletzung überflüssig ist wie Fußpilz.
Weiterhin gute Genesung, bis die Trails wieder schön trocken sind, hast du's hoffentlich komplett hinter dir!


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2018)

Euch beiden auch danke  . Ich hoffe ja, dass ich schon auf die Trails komme solange noch Schnee liegt und es feucht ist - ist schließlich das beste Fahrtechniktraining  .


----------



## Raui (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo
heute mit frisch aufgebauter Bfe im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen. Leider in den höheren Lagen teilweise sehr vereist (inkl. ein Sturz, Resultat verdrehtes Knie )  und fast nicht fahrbar. Die Trails im unteren Teil gingen aber alle recht gut.
Ein absolut geniales Bike, das beste Hardtail, was ich je gefahren bin und ein guter Ersatz für meine (leider) verkaufte Rakete (Grüße an ,@orudne, freue mich immer, wenn ich das Bike hier sehe)......

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2018)

Schönes Bfe. Hier aktuell nur matschepampe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (18. Februar 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Hallo
> heute mit frisch aufgebauter Bfe im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen. Leider in den höheren Lagen teilweise sehr vereist (inkl. ein Sturz, Resultat verdrehtes Knie )  und fast nicht fahrbar. Die Trails im unteren Teil gingen aber alle recht gut.
> Ein absolut geniales Bike, das beste Hardtail, was ich je gefahren bin und ein guter Ersatz für meine (leider) verkaufte Rakete (Grüße an ,@orudne, freue mich immer, wenn ich das Bike hier sehe)......
> 
> ...


Das Rocket macht schon extrem viel Spaß. 

Aber, mit der Rakete war ich heute keine 15 min unterwegs. Dann hat die Sattelstütze nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Hab zuerst gedacht, dass die brave KindShock jetzt (nach über 3000 km) den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Nach ner Stunde im Keller hat sie wieder funktioniert. 
Da war der kleine Hebel zum entriegeln im Stützenkopf eingefroren!
Tja, der Matsch der letzten Wochen (Monate) hat auch dahin seinen Weg gefunden


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> (inkl. ein Sturz, Resultat verdrehtes Knie )


Wilkommen im Club... Hab meins am 11.02. auch verdreht, biken geht zum Glück problemlos  (dafür zickts im Alltag manchmal leicht)
Aber viel Spaß mit dem BFe weiterhin  (Ich hätte auch Lust mal wieder eins zu bauen & fahren, hehe)


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

Gleitzeit.
Wenn der Boden auftaut ist es Zeit...


----------



## shutupandride (23. Februar 2018)

Tour auf zwei Nürnberger "Hausberge" ...
dem Gaul scheints gut zu gehen



runder Tritt? Schieben ist auch ned verkehrt ...



besser, wenn auch ausgeschlapptes, glattes Geläuf



erster Berch absolviert



sacksteile Rinne, das Bild ist eine Verniedlichung Schieben!!!



Auf dem Albrand



wieder im Flachland



Powerriegel



Mei, wohr des a schäins Dürla


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Februar 2018)

Wunderschönes Rad und großartige Farbe!


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Rad und großartige Farbe!



Ja genau, die Farbe gab's nur eine Saison ...


----------



## aju (24. Februar 2018)

Vorfrühling an der Mosel...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub der @Bloemfontein und ich müssen mal zum Umsetzkurs zu euch kommen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

Versetzungsgefährdet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2018)

Eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (24. Februar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Vorfrühling an der Mosel...


Kaltes Allgäu.

 Im Wald auf den Trails ging es.Sobald man den Wald verlassen hat, wird man vom Wind zur Eisskulptur geformt. Nach 4 Stunden freut man sich auf Tee, Bier und fm4.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Vorfrühling an der Mosel...



Mosel ist ja ansich schon ziemlich geil. Aber wie geil es aktuell im Vergleich zu allem anderen ist, erkennt man erst, nachdem man einen Tag lang blöd in der Pfalz auf Glatteis rumgeeiert ist


----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

Endlich mal im richtigen Gelände unterwegs gewesen. 






Ne versenkbare Stütze wäre aber definitiv sehr nützlich... vor allem wenn alle anderen Mitfahrer eine haben


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2018)

Schön zu sehen, dass es artgerecht gehalten wird


----------



## aju (24. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mosel ist ja ansich schon ziemlich geil. ...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

wir wollten morgen vielleicht nach boppard, hat da wer noch lust drauf?


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Endlich mal im richtigen Gelände unterwegs gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 701113
> Anhang anzeigen 701114
> Ne versenkbare Stütze wäre aber definitiv sehr nützlich... vor allem wenn alle anderen Mitfahrer eine haben



Welche hast Du denn ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass es artgerecht gehalten wird



Hehe, sehr gerne doch  Heute aber noch etwas zaghaft unterwegs, müssen uns erstmal aneinander gewöhnen und war teilweise doch etwas glatt im Wald...



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Welche hast Du denn ins Auge gefasst?



Ja, das ist die große Frage. Schleiche um eine BikeYoke drum rum. Glaube die wäre supi, zumal man unheimlich viel drop bei geringer Einbauhöhe bekommt. Allerdings muss man das Geld dafür auch erstmal haben. Zumal ich aktuell noch ne 2fach Kurbel ohne Umwerfer fahre, das will ich auch noch angehen...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hehe, sehr gerne doch  Heute aber noch etwas zaghaft unterwegs, müssen uns erstmal aneinander gewöhnen und war teilweise doch etwas glatt im Wald...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das ist die große Frage. Schleiche um eine BikeYoke drum rum. Glaube die wäre supi, zumal man unheimlich viel drop bei geringer Einbauhöhe bekommt. Allerdings muss man das Geld dafür auch erstmal haben. Zumal ich aktuell noch ne 2fach Kurbel ohne Umwerfer fahre, das will ich auch noch angehen...




1) ein Kumpel von mir fuhr eine Bike Yoke, ich fahre Fox Transfer und Vecnum, er hat sich jetzt auch eine Vecnum gekauft, wie weitere aus meinem Umfeld auch, das soll nix heißen, das ist nur zur Info 

2) was ist falsch daran, Zweifach-Kurbeln ohne Umwerfer=Einfach zu fahren? also warum siehst Du da Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 1) ein Kumpel von mir fuhr eine Bike Yoke, ich fahre Fox Transfer und Vecnum, er hat sich jetzt auch eine Vecnum gekauft, wie weitere aus meinem Umfeld auch, das soll nix heißen, das ist nur zur Info
> 
> 2) was ist falsch daran, Zweifach-Kurbeln ohne Umwerfer=Einfach zu fahren? also warum siehst Du da Handlungsbedarf?



1) Die Vecnum läßt sich leider nicht innen verlegen und das finde ich schon nice. Außerdem mag ich nicht, dass ich für die Vecnum ein stückchen Alu brauche, um sie ordentlich in den Rahmen zu bekommen. Ich weiß, alles machbar, aber irgendwie stört mich das... 

2) Ich fahre die Kurbel ja nicht wirklich einfach. Hab zwei Kettenblätter (22,32) dran und brauche die auch beide. Aktuell geht das mal, aber zum einen fällt die Kette ständig ab, weil ja kein NW Kettenblatt und zum "schalten" muss ich "Hand anlegen". Auf Dauer muss da ne andere Lösung her (andere Kurbel und dann auch andere Kassette/Schaltwerk für 1x10/11)...


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 1) ein Kumpel von mir fuhr eine Bike Yoke, ich fahre Fox Transfer und Vecnum, er hat sich jetzt auch eine Vecnum gekauft, wie weitere aus meinem Umfeld auch, das soll nix heißen, das ist nur zur Info



Aus welchem Grund hat sich die BikeYoke in deinem Umfeld unbeliebt gemacht, wenn man fragen darf?

Die Vecnum hat eine riesige Aufbauhöhe. Für mich ist das ein Killerkriterium, interessant fand ich die schon immer, aber 7cm verschwendete Bauhöhe würde ich nicht wollen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Die BikeYoke hat halt mit dem ständigen entlüften genervt. Dafür gibt es zwar eine Schraube, die das ganz einfach macht, aber nach jeder Abfahrt entlüften ist dennoch Panne. Das soll ja jetzt gelöst sein.

Wie siehst Du das sonst @guitarman-3000? BikeYoke empfehlenswert?




scylla schrieb:


> ...aber 7cm verschwendete Bauhöhe würde ich nicht wollen.



Das muss Stolperbike-spezifisch sein.  Ich fahr die 170er Version. Viel weiter würde ich die eh nicht absenken wollen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Fox Transfer?! 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Auf Dauer muss da ne andere Lösung her (andere Kurbel und dann auch andere Kassette/Schaltwerk für 1x10/11)...



Auch 1x10/11 kann man mit einer zweifach Kurbel fahren, aber wenn Du eh eine neue Kurbel willst  ich wollte es nur verstehen


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die BikeYoke hat halt mit dem ständigen entlüften genervt. Dafür gibt es zwar eine Schraube, die das ganz einfach macht, aber nach jeder Abfahrt entlüften ist dennoch Panne. Das soll ja jetzt gelöst sein.



Ahso, das hab ich auch von einem Revive 1 Besitzer gehört.
Mit der Version 2 mit Microvalve ist das ständige Entlüften kein Thema mehr. Ich weiß zwar wie ich es gezielt schaffe Luft rein zu bekommen (Rad senkrecht aufs Hinterrad stellen und in der Position dann die Stütze ausfahren lassen), aber im Normalbetrieb (bergauf und bergab fahren, Rad auf dem Rücken tragen, Transport im Auto, im Keller senkrecht an die Wand hängen, etc) hat sie noch nie Luft gezogen. Auch sonst funktioniert meine sehr fein. Auch Gefriertemperaturen wo so manche Reverb sich verabschiedet, machen ihr, von etwas trägerem Ausfahren abgesehen, nichts aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Und trotzdem kaufen die Leute immer noch und immer wieder die Reverb. Faszinierend. 

Frostprobleme bei Fox und Vecnum kenne ich auch nicht.

Fox' außenliegender Mechanismus mag Schlamm ohne Pflege nicht so gern. Also auf Dauer und so gänzlich ohne Pflege. Aber wer mag das schon und mit etwas Pflege geht's gut.

Vecnum ist halt ein bisschen empfindlich was die Klemmung angeht. Aber mit der Vecnum Klemme kein Problem.

Ansonsten problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Vecnum hat eine riesige Aufbauhöhe. Für mich ist das ein Killerkriterium, interessant fand ich die schon immer, aber 7cm verschwendete Bauhöhe würde ich nicht wollen.



Das ist definitiv auch ein Grund. Die BikeYoke bekomme ich als 185er Version in den Rahmen, die MoveLoc eventuell vielleicht die 170er, aber ganz sicher bin ich da nicht. 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die BikeYoke hat halt mit dem ständigen entlüften genervt. Dafür gibt es zwar eine Schraube, die das ganz einfach macht, aber nach jeder Abfahrt entlüften ist dennoch Panne. Das soll ja jetzt gelöst sein.



Soweit ich gelesen habe soll die neue Dichtung besser sein und die Leute haben eigentlich keine Probleme mehr damit.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Auch 1x10/11 kann man mit einer zweifach Kurbel fahren, aber wenn Du eh eine neue Kurbel willst  ich wollte es nur verstehen



Ahh... ned wirklich, da ich keine wirkliche zweifach kurbel fahre, sondern eine 3fach mit zwei Kettenblättern  Und da bekomm ich kein 1fach Blatt ran, in der Größe, die ich bräuchte. Eigentlich will ich nix neu, sondern fahren.. aber manchmal will das ned so, wie ich


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> sondern eine 3fach mit zwei Kettenblättern  Und da bekomm ich kein 1fach Blatt ran, in der Größe, die ich bräuchte.



Hm, dreifach ist ja fast noch besser in Bezug auf die Kettenlinie. Aber die Last mit den verschiedenen Standards, oder?! Superstar Components und Blackspire hast Du auf dem Schirm? Da bin ich fündig geworden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2018)

Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev.



Lev ist OK, aber auch nicht unfehlbar. Ist bei uns kürzlich erst wegen Frost ausgefallen. Frag mal @orudne.

Aber immerhin scheint es mittlerweile eine Auswahl von funktionierenden Stützen zu geben. 

Spamen wir eigentlich gerade den HmdCu-Thread mit "Cotic'er täuschen Stützen-Kompetenz vor"-Inhalt zu?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev bleibt Lev.


...und friert hin und wieder ein... Grade ja schon erwähnt worden...

Von wegen der BikeYoke liegt wohl ein Irrtum vor. Ich fahre beide, BY und Vecnum. Die Entlüftungsfrage konnte ich mit dem Hersteller klären, seither kein Problem mehr. Allerdings würde ich für die Zukunft außen verlegte Züge bevorzugen. Ist Service- und Umbaufreundlicher!
Frost und Dreck können beide ab, bedenkenloser war da nur die Gravity Dropper. Mit 125mm. Und drei Tonnen Eigengewicht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 3fach mit zwei Kettenblättern


Hab ich im Solaris von Anfang an. Erst zweifach, dann 1x10, seit kurzem 1x11. Geht bestens! Was für Zähne willst Du denn haben? Superstar und Blackspire wurden ja schon erwähnt. Da gabs noch einen Polen, der fräst Dir alles, hab aber grad keinen Link oder Namen parat


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2018)

Wie gesagt:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> ein Kumpel von mir fuhr [und fährt immer noch] eine Bike Yoke, (...) er hat sich jetzt auch eine Vecnum gekauft, (...) das soll nix heißen [!] , das ist nur zur Info


----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hm, dreifach ist ja fast noch besser in Bezug auf die Kettenlinie. Aber die Last mit den verschiedenen Standards, oder?! Superstar Components und Blackspire hast Du auf dem Schirm? Da bin ich fündig geworden.



Ah, ich brauche so ne meine Mini"unter"Setzung. Ich bräuchte nen 26 oder 28er Blatt. Das ist zu klein für die Mitte und kollidiert am Rahmen wenn Innen verbaut. Und dann bräuchte ich noch nen OneUp oder so Ritzel in 42, sonst kommt ich nirgends hoch.

Ich glaube ich werde wohl eher das Innelager tauschen und von Shimano 3fach auf SRAM 2fach umbauen, da kann ich dann auch direct mount Kettenblätter verbauen. Bleibt allerdings immer noch das fehlende Ritzel hinten, bei dem ich auch noch checken muss, ob das Schaltwerk das packt... Also mit einem Kettenblatt allein wäre es ja auch noch nicht getan...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Einfrieren kenne ich (natürlich  ), ist aber eher ein Hygieneproblem. Mit Pflege passiert das nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

Gabaruk heisst der Pole.

Bei mir läuft ein kcnr 26t Blatt an der inneren Position einer Shimano hone.
Habe etwas mit den spacern getrickst, bei HT2 aber kein Problem, denke ich.

Bei HT2 auf der antriebseite ein spacer. Der müßte normal 2mm haben. Aktuell habe ich 3 oder 4mm verbaut. Auf der Nichtantriebseite ist genug Gewinde um alles zu verschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hehe, sehr gerne doch  Heute aber noch etwas zaghaft unterwegs, müssen uns erstmal aneinander gewöhnen und war teilweise doch etwas glatt im Wald...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das ist die große Frage. Schleiche um eine BikeYoke drum rum. Glaube die wäre supi, zumal man unheimlich viel drop bei geringer Einbauhöhe bekommt. Allerdings muss man das Geld dafür auch erstmal haben. Zumal ich aktuell noch ne 2fach Kurbel ohne Umwerfer fahre, das will ich auch noch angehen...



Schickes Bike ...

Ja, die BikeYoke ist intern so wie 9Point8 und natürlich die e*thirteen (die wäre ganz heiß) aber da bräucheten wir eine der Gen5-Kisten, ham wer aber nich ... 
Die Lev hat wohl eine hohe Rücklaufquote ...
Die Reverb ist aohl auch ziemlich anfällig für Defekte ...
Die Fox gibt es in dieser Eisdielen-Beschichtung als auch komplett in schwarz ...



scylla schrieb:


> Ahso, das hab ich auch von einem Revive 1 Besitzer gehört.
> Mit der Version 2 mit Microvalve ist das ständige Entlüften kein Thema mehr. Ich weiß zwar wie ich es gezielt schaffe Luft rein zu bekommen (Rad senkrecht aufs Hinterrad stellen und in der Position dann die Stütze ausfahren lassen), aber im Normalbetrieb (bergauf und bergab fahren, Rad auf dem Rücken tragen, Transport im Auto, im Keller senkrecht an die Wand hängen, etc) hat sie noch nie Luft gezogen. Auch sonst funktioniert meine sehr fein. Auch Gefriertemperaturen wo so manche Reverb sich verabschiedet, machen ihr, von etwas trägerem Ausfahren abgesehen, nichts aus.



... Du stehst doch eher mehr auf dem Vorderrad ...  
... vielleicht liegt's ja da dran ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ah, ich brauche so ne meine Mini"unter"Setzung. Ich bräuchte nen 26 oder 28er Blatt. Das ist zu klein für die Mitte und kollidiert am Rahmen wenn Innen verbaut. Und dann bräuchte ich noch nen OneUp oder so Ritzel in 42, sonst kommt ich nirgends hoch.
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde wohl eher das Innelager tauschen und von Shimano 3fach auf SRAM 2fach umbauen, da kann ich dann auch direct mount Kettenblätter verbauen. Bleibt allerdings immer noch das fehlende Ritzel hinten, bei dem ich auch noch checken muss, ob das Schaltwerk das packt... Also mit einem Kettenblatt allein wäre es ja auch noch nicht getan...


Und warum keine Sunrace 11-50er und ein entsprechend großes KB?


----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Und warum keine Sunrace 11-50er und ein entsprechend großes KB?



11-50er für 10fach? Gibt's das?


----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schickes Bike ...



Danke


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 11-50er für 10fach? Gibt's das?


Oh, sorry, 10 fach nicht. Aber 11-46 https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx3-10-fach-kassette-11-46-646231


----------



## orudne (24. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Lev ist OK, aber auch nicht unfehlbar. Ist bei uns kürzlich erst wegen Frost ausgefallen. Frag mal @orudne.
> 
> Aber immerhin scheint es mittlerweile eine Auswahl von funktionierenden Stützen zu geben.


War aber auch das Thema „mangelnde Pflege“.
Im Stützenkopf hatte sich nach den letzten Wochen ein Dreck/Wasser Gemisch angesammelt, das dann bei -Graden eingefroren ist 
Das erschreckende daran war eher, wie schnell das ging.
Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert.

Mit der MoveLoc am Flare Max konnte ich mich noch nicht so ganz anfreunden.
Mal schauen....


----------



## aju (25. Februar 2018)

Beide Moselfotos sind heute in der FdT-Auswahl: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Aninaj (25. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, 10 fach nicht. Aber 11-46 https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx3-10-fach-kassette-11-46-646231



Ja, macht bei dem Preis wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn, als nen extra Ritzel, was genau so viel kostet. Na, ich schau mal.


----------



## din_format (25. Februar 2018)

Heute morgen bei schönstem Wetter und eher kühlen -5 Grad auf dfm Schurwald. Super griffig überall dort wo kein Eis war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (25. Februar 2018)

Zur Sattelstützendiskussion, ich fahre die BrandX Ascend. Wiegt nur 530g und kostet ca. 150€. Bei Frost bisher kein Problem.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2018)

Schönes Rad. Aktuell tauchen viele davon auf. Was ist los Cotic Germany?


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, 10 fach nicht. Aber 11-46 https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx3-10-fach-kassette-11-46-646231


Wow der Preis ist heiß, aber ob das mein X0-Schaltwerk noch schafft, bin mit dem Hope 40 T-Rex schon fast am Anschlag


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2018)

Nimm einfach eine Möbel - Griffschraube (M4) für die Umschlingungseinstellung....


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach eine Möbel - Griffschraube (M4) für die Umschlingungseinstellung....


War schon ne längere B-Schraube dabei, bin nicht sicher ob da ne noch längere geht. Werde es aber mal versuchen, sobald die Kassette lieferbar ist.
Könnte ein Longcage-Schaltwerk noch weiter helfen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Longcage


Definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> Schurwald.



Hey, wo hast Du Dich denn die ganze Zeit versteckt? Du wärst der 5. oder 6. - mir bekannte - Cotic-Fahrer hier in der Stuttgarter Ecke. 



din_format schrieb:


> Super griffig überall dort wo kein Eis war.



Hier - also heute im Stuttgarter Osten - das gleiche Bild. Perfekte Bedingungen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2018)

Perfekt vor allem ,wenn einer in bester britischer Tradition Tee dabei hat:


----------



## din_format (25. Februar 2018)

Ich wohne in Esslingen, bin seit letzten Sommer mit dem Flare unterwegs. 
Ich hab dem Orudne seine Laufräder gekauft, haben ausgemacht ihr meldet Euch wenn ihr mal Richtung Esslingen oder Kappelberg kommt.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> haben ausgemacht ihr meldet Euch wenn ihr mal Richtung Esslingen oder Kappelberg kommt.



OK, und jetzt haben wir gerade ausgemacht, dass Du mal nach Stuttgart kommst.  
Wir haben Trails, Tee und Kekse.


----------



## din_format (25. Februar 2018)

Ok, wann und wo?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> Ok, wann und wo?



Jetzt Mittwoch 18.30h Degerloch?
Ansonsten mal Wetter abwarten. 
Sonntag 08.00h Degerloch hat auch immer eine hohe Cotic Dichte.


----------



## din_format (25. Februar 2018)

Dann am ehestens am Sonntag. Nächsten geht nicht, da bin ich nochmal schön Skifahren. Ich meld einfach bei euch.


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> War schon ne längere B-Schraube dabei, bin nicht sicher ob da ne noch längere geht. Werde es aber mal versuchen, sobald die Kassette lieferbar ist.
> Könnte ein Longcage-Schaltwerk noch weiter helfen?



One-Up Käfig würde ich für vielversprechender halten.


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> One-Up Käfig würde ich für vielversprechender halten.


Gibt´s den a) einzeln b)für SRAM (x0;10fach)?


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2018)

Ah, Sram. Ne den One-Up Käfig gibt's leider nur für Shimano Schaltwerke.
https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/rad-cages/products/radr-cage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2018)

Kennt wer ne alternative die für SRAM taugt? Wolftooth macht wohl auch nur für Shimano.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Perfekt vor allem ,wenn einer in bester britischer Tradition Tee dabei hat:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701365


Hätte ich Tee dabei gehabt, hätte ich mir nach dem zweiten Schlauch die Hände wärmen können. Heute war wieder typisch. Durschlag. Ersatzschlauch mit kalten Fingern und Ungeduld reinfummeln.
.. kaputt :-( ersatzschlauch vom Kollegen nicht gescheit geflickt... Nur noch schnellflicken am Start. Halten bei dem Wetter bis ca. 3 Mal Pumpen. Am Ende den sv19 (Ersatz für vorne) irgendwie reingetüdelt und bis 3bar aufgeblasen, damit es ja keinen Durchschlag mehr gibt... Alter!


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hätte ich Tee dabei gehabt, hätte ich mir nach dem zweiten Schlauch die Hände wärmen können. Heute war wieder typisch. Durschlag. Ersatzschlauch mit kalten Fingern und Ungeduld reinfummeln.
> .. kaputt :-( ersatzschlauch vom Kollegen nicht gescheit geflickt... Nur noch schnellflicken am Start. Halten bei dem Wetter bis ca. 3 Mal Pumpen. Am Ende den sv19 (Ersatz für vorne) irgendwie reingetüdelt und bis 3bar aufgeblasen, damit es ja keinen Durchschlag mehr gibt... Alter!


Das kommt vom Litevile!

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Das kommt vom Litevile!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


Jetzt mit meinem superlangsuperflachichgehabwieiltisbfe kann er mit seiner überteuerten aluwipper sowas von kacken gehen. Die manitou muß ich irgendwann richtig abstimmen, aber wenn sich der Vorbau nochmals freirüttelt geht sie ohnehin wieder Retour. Der nobby in 2.6 ist erstaunlich grippy, allerdings zu schmal für die 50mm Felge. Da wird er so eckig, dass egal ob viel oder wenig Druck das VR kippt. Freihändig fahren schwierig.
Trotz allem bin ich heute einige Stellen mit der Leichtigkeit einer Elfe heruntergeschwebt. Umsetzen ist mit dem Bock aber richtig Arbeit.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Februar 2018)

Rollt endlich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2018)

schlauchlos...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2018)

Die Gabel ist übrigens etwas kältefühlig.


----------



## orudne (25. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hätte ich Tee dabei gehabt, hätte ich mir nach dem zweiten Schlauch die Hände wärmen können. Heute war wieder typisch. Durschlag. Ersatzschlauch mit kalten Fingern und Ungeduld reinfummeln.
> .. kaputt :-( ersatzschlauch vom Kollegen nicht gescheit geflickt... Nur noch schnellflicken am Start. Halten bei dem Wetter bis ca. 3 Mal Pumpen. Am Ende den sv19 (Ersatz für vorne) irgendwie reingetüdelt und bis 3bar aufgeblasen, damit es ja keinen Durchschlag mehr gibt... Alter!



Vielleicht mal zwei Klicks weniger HighSpeedCompression hinten fahren, das gibt es auch keinen Durchschlsg mehr.  
Stand in der Bike Bravo. Dann stimmt es auch, ... bestimmt!
;-)

Aber mal im Ernst. Tubeless keine Alternative??


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Leichtigkeit einer Elfe


Kifft ihr zu viel oder zu wenig beim fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Februar 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich glaub der @Bloemfontein und ich müssen mal zum Umsetzkurs zu euch kommen.


Eine entzückende Idee


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ... Aber mal im Ernst. Tubeless keine Alternative??


der kollege mit dem 601 hat procore verbaut, ist aber beim hardtail schon wieder davon weg. mein vertrauen in schlauchlos ist nicht so groß und daher gibt es für das hinterrad wieder doppelkarkasse.


----------



## orudne (26. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der kollege mit dem 601 hat procore verbaut, ist aber beim hardtail schon wieder davon weg. mein vertrauen in schlauchlos ist nicht so groß und daher gibt es für das hinterrad wieder doppelkarkasse.



Ok, verstärkte Karkasse und Tubeless fährt glaub ich gerade der @guitarman-3000 
Mit verstärkter Karkasse und Schlauch hatte @Hockdrik auch schon Pannen (oder war das vor dem Grid Slaughter?)

nach wie vor kann ich nach ca. 3000 km Fully-tubeless und 1500 km Hardtail-tubeless von nur einen einzigen Panne berichten.

Richitg ist aber auch, dass tubeless eine tolle Sauerei sein kann und manche Reifen-Felgen-Kombinationen einen in den Wahnsinn treiben können.

Ich will es nicht mehr missen, montiere aber auch nicht für jede Bedingung die passenden Reifen um.

Falls Interesse besteht kann ich einen kleinen tubeless-Workshop auf einem der vielen Cotic-Treffen dieses Jahr (hallo @Eaven ) machen.
Keine Angst, ich will niemand missionieren, aber andere dürfen gerne von den Fehlern (und verschmutzen Klamotten/Böden/Werkbank) die ich gemacht hab profitieren.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2018)

Einfach ein gescheiter >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar. Hat schon immer funktioniert und wird es auch weiterhin 
Alle Versuche irgendwas fancy "neues" zu probieren enden immer wieder gleich, nämlich mit einem gescheiten >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar 

Edit meint: 2 Bar natürlich nur am Hardtail Hinterrad


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Einfach ein gescheiter >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar. Hat schon immer funktioniert und wird es auch weiterhin
> Alle Versuche irgendwas fancy "neues" zu probieren enden immer wieder gleich, nämlich mit einem gescheiten >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar


glaube ich kann mit überzeugung sagen, dass Du deutlich leichter sein dürftest als der rest der truppe.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2018)

ok, also für dich dann Heliumfüllung im Reifen, um den Gewichtsnachteil auszugleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2018)

2bar? Das muss ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Mit verstärkter Karkasse und Schlauch hatte @Hockdrik auch schon Pannen (oder war das vor dem Grid Slaughter?)



Joa, ich hatte eigentlich schon mit allen Kombinationen Reifenpannen. 

Verrückterweise hat am allerbesten und pannenfreiesten folgende Kombination bei mir gehalten:
- Maxxis Beaver 2.25 (ich glaub sogar ohne EXO und Co)
- Schwalbe SV14 (ja, extra leicht 130grm)
- ein Schuss Doc Blue drin (oder zwei)
- Luftdruck irgendwo zw. 1,5 und 1,7 bar
- hinten im 26er Soul

Supergravity Rock Razor mit dicken Schläuchen im Fully ist hingegen gefühlter Plattenkönig bei mir.

Aber das nur zur Info und ohne Gewähr! Und bitte bloß nicht nachmachen! Es ist nicht logisch, nicht nachvollziehbar und mit Sicherheit bei Euch nicht reproduzierbar. Tatsächlich ist es wohl eher eine Kopfsache: beim Fully mit schwerer Karkasse denke ich "So, jetzt zeig mal was Du kannst!" und baller auf geraderer Linie überall durch und drüber. Beim Hardtail mit Leichtbau-Schlauch denke ich eher "Hey, Partner, da müssen wir jetzt gemeinsam durch. Ich mach mich leicht und Du Dich geschmeidig, OK?" und dann schwebe ich wie ein Elfe (sic!) über den Trail. 




orudne schrieb:


> Richitg ist aber auch, dass tubeless eine tolle Sauerei sein kann und manche Reifen-Felgen-Kombinationen einen in den Wahnsinn treiben können. (...) montiere aber auch nicht für jede Bedingung die passenden Reifen um.



Und da ich bei solchen Themen eh nah am Wahnsinn gebaut bin und verschiedene Reifen auszutesten so eine Art Neben-Hobby von mir ist, lasse ich von Tubeless die Finger.


----------



## radzwei (26. Februar 2018)

Ni


scylla schrieb:


> Einfach ein gescheiter >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar. Hat schon immer funktioniert und wird es auch weiterhin
> Alle Versuche irgendwas fancy "neues" zu probieren enden immer wieder gleich, nämlich mit einem gescheiten >1kg Reifen mit Tubelesspampe drin und 2 Bar


Nicht unter 2 Bar, die Felge dankt es.
 Fahre aufgrund meiner Erfahrung wieder ohne Protection. Race Sport Trail King rollt geschmeidiger (mit Schlauch). Bei Gewitter, einbrechender Dunkelheit und Spank Felgen bekommt man Stress mit dem strammen Sitz der starren Protektion-Variante. Lieber ein bisschen mehr Luftdruck, der Grip bei 2 Bar reicht allemal. Und Dornen und Spaxschrauben haben bei mir so große Löcher in die Protektion-Karkasse gerissen, da wär ich mit Dichmilch auch nicht mehr klar gekommen. Zu breite, schwere und wabbelig Reifen sind fürs Trail fahren eh kein Spaß.  Ein schnelles Beheben von Platten ist extrem von Vorteil. Im Winter und bei Unwetter. ...Im Bikepark ist ein SUV-Reifensatz mit Dichmilch sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn man keinen Zeitdruck bei einem Platten hat und regelmäßig bis auf die Felge durschlagen möchte, für ein bisschen mehr Grip hinten.

radzwei


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2018)

mit grip ist es wie mit allem, haben ist besser als brauchen ;-)
mir ist das am HR nicht so wichtig. bin lange den larsen 2ply gefahren @frogmatic 
werde es mit dem speci slaughter grid 2.6 versuchen.


----------



## orudne (26. Februar 2018)

ich fahre vorne 1,4 bar (Specialized Butcher) und hinten 1,7 oder 1,8 bar (Specialized Purgatory Control, also nicht verstärkt)
Bin keine Elfe, aber auch nicht der langsamste.
Im Bikepark und nur da erhöhe ich auf ca. 1,8/2,0.

Felgenschäden 0, Platten 1.
Aktuelle Specialized Reifen mit aktuellen DTSwiss Felgen flutschen drauf und man bekommt die easy (auch im Gelände) runter/Schlauch montiert/drauf.

Der Grip ist, vor allem mit den Cotic Fullys, traumhaft.
Man kann in teilweise absurden Winkeln über Wurzelfelder fahren oder an querhängen oben bleiben.
Natürlich kann man das nicht nur an einer Komponente fest machen, das sagt ja auch schon Onkel Cy, aber das Gesamtpaket (Räder, Federung, Rahmen) ist der Knaller.

Wer es nicht glaubt kann gerne mal vorbeikommen. Zum Amitrail (eine Teststrecke für Mensch und Maschine hier in der Gegend) fahre ich gerne mal wieder.

(Ich lass gerne die auch weiter o.g. Argumente gegen tubeless gelten, aber sicher nicht die Haltbarkeit. 
Auch die erhöhten Kosten, oder dass man penibel arbeiten muss, sprechen evtl. dagegen. Aber ich hatte noch nie so viel Gripp und so wenige Probleme wie mit tubeless)


----------



## radzwei (27. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ich fahre vorne 1,4 bar (Specialized Butcher) und hinten 1,7 oder 1,8 bar (Specialized Purgatory Control, also nicht verstärkt)
> Bin keine Elfe, aber auch nicht der langsamste.
> Im Bikepark und nur da erhöhe ich auf ca. 1,8/2,0.
> 
> ...


----------



## radzwei (27. Februar 2018)

Wenn Tubeless, dann sicher nicht mehr mit Spank-Felgen. Werde mal auf DT umsteigen, dann gebe ich tubless eine Chance.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2018)

Ich hab die FlareMax Diskussion mal rüber in den entsprechenden Thread geschoben. Da kann man sich ungestörter unterhalten ohne eine Galerie vollzulabern


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab die FlareMax Diskussion mal rüber in den entsprechenden Thread geschoben. Da kann man sich ungestörter unterhalten ohne eine Galerie vollzulabern


Oh sorry und vielen Dank


----------



## scylla (1. März 2018)

Gestern lag ein Hauch von Sommer in der Luft...






... oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (1. März 2018)

Ihr wildert in meinem Revier!
Alles gefahren? Wie dick war die Eisschicht? Am Sonntag war noch viel Eis auf den Wegen.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2018)

@aju schon. Ich hab mich während dessen "lieber" mit Mimimi beschäftigt (mein allerliebstes Lieblings-BFe war mal wieder nicht fahrtüchtig und so ein oldschool Rocket kommt einem verdammt kurz vor wenn man sich an Gen 5 gewöhnt hat)... hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt.
Grip war genialst. Eis nur ganz vereinzelt auf den Hauptwegen. Die Trails haben fast schon gestaubt


----------



## aju (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Gestern lag ein Hauch von Sommer in der Luft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702987
> 
> ... oder so ähnlich


Fotos...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2018)

Heute morgen mit dem Cotic unterwegs:


 

Wald wunderbar überzuckert.
Eisplatten allerdings auch, was es ein bisschen heikler gemacht hat.


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

Deswegen habe ich aktuell Spikes an wenigstens einem Rad.

Übrigens Rad: hatte ich dir damals eine Sattelstütze mit verkauft?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Übrigens Rad: hatte ich dir damals eine Sattelstütze mit verkauft?



Nein, ich glaube der Rahmen war komplett nackt. Kein Steuersatz, kein Tretlager, nur der coole Aufkleber und ein paar Schrämmchen, die mittlerweile von Schrammen verdeckt sind. 
Bei der Stütze bin ich mir recht sicher, weil ich noch eine zeitlang meine gute alte 27,2er Thomson mit Spacerhülse darin gefahren bin.


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

Ok. Dann habe ich die anderswo verschlampt... War neulich am suchen.


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

Hier nur noch Reste vom Schnee.
Die Spikereifen sehen etwas verloren aus.


----------



## radzwei (3. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hier nur noch Reste vom Schnee.
> Die Spikereifen sehen etwas verloren aus.


Schwülwarmes Wetter - Plusgrade lassen auch im Allgäu den Schnee schwinden. Boden war noch relativ fest und die tiefen Pfützen gefroren. Gibt jedesmal einen netten Adrenalinkick, sobald man kurz aufs Glatteis gerät. Trotzdem, der Grip im Winter ist besser, als bei feuchten Sommerwetter. Nasses Holz und Wurzeln schmieren mehr, als Schnee. Da überwiegend auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs, wo kein Auto oder Fußgängermassen den Schnee komprimieren, geht es wunderbar ohne Spikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

die sind nur drauf, falls es morgens mal glatt ist, arbeitsweg und so.


----------



## Raui (3. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute morgen mit dem Cotic unterwegs:
> Anhang anzeigen 703522
> 
> Wald wunderbar überzuckert.
> Eisplatten allerdings auch, was es ein bisschen heikler gemacht hat.



Mein letzter Kontakt mit Eis hat mich, bzw mein Knie 2 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt, Kreuzband , Meniskus und Gelenkkapsel haben was abgekriegt . Morgen geht's das erste mal wieder mit der Bfe raus.....Is ja schon fast Frühlung bei uns im Rheinland...


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2018)

Ich habe mich heute nachmittag auch vom Lernen entfernt und hinaus in die bezaubernde Winterlandschaft gemacht (bevor es taut und alles zum Sumpf wird...). 
Der Boden hat super gerollt und das Rutschen war fast durchgehend berechenbar. 
Hier ein aktuelles Portrait meiner liebsten Rakete und auch ein kurzer Clip


----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2018)

Lief gut heute 



 

@BenztownCoticSquad: auf dem Lichtbild zu erkennen - unser Ziel für die Horber Runde


----------



## orudne (4. März 2018)

Ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Diskussionen, die hier in den Threads so laufen (bei denen ich ja auch gerne mitmache ;-)

Ja mei! Was hatte ich heute für ein Spaß!!

Nachdem ich die letzten Touren mit dem Flare Max nicht ganz zufrieden war und ich auch schon ernsthaft über ein Banshee Phantom nachgedacht hatte. 
Aber heute war es einfach nur geil!!!

Ließ sich von Anlieger zu Anlieger werfen, im Steilen souverän, bei Speed stabil. 
WTF, mehr fahren, weniger nachdenken!


 

Ride on!!


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

die ersten Bilder von SSCXEC2018 tauchen auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2018)

schuick!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. März 2018)

Net heut, aber Geschdert


----------



## georgauf (7. März 2018)

12° mit Tshirt am Pumptrack. Zeit für Hipsterfotos war auch.
An den langen Hinterbau muss ich mich noch immer gewöhnen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2018)

Klasse Hügellandschaft. Wo sind die?


----------



## georgauf (7. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Klasse Hügellandschaft. Wo sind die?



In Wiener Neudorf, https://www.facebook.com/m.ramps.sk...6647215520234/282065502311738/?type=3&theater

War heut das erste mal dort, rundherum noch Schnee aber der Pumptrack war furztrocken. Im Frühling will ich unbedingt mal nach wals siezenheim, der dort sieht noch viel besser aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2018)

Geilteil


----------



## orudne (11. März 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Lief gut heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 703916
> 
> @BenztownCoticSquad: auf dem Lichtbild zu erkennen - unser Ziel für die Horber Runde



Sehr schöne Runde heute!
Danke @dangerousD


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2018)

(vor-)städtisches radhampeln


----------



## scylla (11. März 2018)

Wie oft pro Woche baust du das Rad durchschnittlich um?


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie oft pro Woche baust du das Rad durchschnittlich um?


1-2... grobe Schätzung. besseres Wetter würde helfen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. März 2018)

ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei mir aktuell


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei mir aktuell [emoji38]


So ist das, wenn ein Rahmen über ist.


----------



## herrundmeister (12. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 1-2... grobe Schätzung. besseres Wetter würde helfen ;-)


Das Selbe hier, allerdings sind die Beweggründe andere


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> So ist das, wenn ein Rahmen über ist.


bei mir ist das so weil ich einen Rahmen zu wenig habe


----------



## DAKAY (12. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Rahmen über


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


>


du wolltest den Gen5, oder ...

Aber das blackgrape ist vom Lack her ganz schön verlebt... da fahre ich es lieber als Spassbike.


----------



## DAKAY (12. März 2018)

Hehe, ja nur das Gen5


----------



## Schwimmer (12. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> bei mir ist das so weil ich einen Rahmen zu wenig habe


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie oft pro Woche baust du das Rad durchschnittlich um?





a.nienie schrieb:


> 1-2... grobe Schätzung. besseres Wetter würde helfen ;-)





a.nienie schrieb:


> So ist das, wenn ein Rahmen über ist.





Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrembikerp (14. März 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2018)

ist das die pre-boost variante?
die mz hatte ich eine zeitlang auch auf dem schirm, 32 war mir aber zu dünn.


----------



## extrembikerp (14. März 2018)

Servus, ist eine "normale" Marzocchi - 320LR,  Bj. 2015, offset 51mm.


----------



## orudne (16. März 2018)

Kleine Feierabendrunde:


----------



## damianfromhell (16. März 2018)

Mein neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2018)

Vom Radfahren habe ich keine Bilder, aber wir haben den Nachwuchs gefördert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. März 2018)

der reifen...


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> der reifen...


surly dirt wizzard 3.0 auf surly rabbit hole felge (50mm), ist aber nur drin, weil ich kein anderes boost vorderrad habe...
funktioniert soweit gut, ist aber mit federgabel nicht umbedingt nötig. grip ist ganz brauchbar.


----------



## scylla (17. März 2018)

ich hatte gehofft du sagst jetzt irgendwas von wegen perspektivischer verzerrung 
ganz schöner klopper im vergleich zu den "normalen"


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hatte gehofft du sagst jetzt irgendwas von wegen perspektivischer verzerrung [emoji38]
> ganz schöner klopper im vergleich zu den "normalen"


Der 2.3er Baron daneben verstärkt den Eindruck. Na wenigstens haben die ihre Werkzeuge im Griff. Der Specialized 2.6 werden in den alten Formen der 2.3er gemacht, aber anders gelabelt... Sonst wäre im HR auch was breiteres als der HDR 2.3.


----------



## scylla (17. März 2018)

Hast den Speci mal 2 Tage aufgepumpt stehen lassen und dann nochmal gemessen? Der 2.3er Butcher hat sich immerhin von 55 auf 58 mm aufgeweitet nach einiger Zeit. Beim Aufziehen hab ich mich erschrocken


----------



## damianfromhell (17. März 2018)

Je nachdem welcher 2.6er ist der deutlich breiter als der 2.3 von speci. Hillbilly z.b. habe beide auf 32mm Felgen


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Je nachdem welcher 2.6er ist der deutlich breiter als der 2.3 von speci. Hillbilly z.b. habe beide auf 32mm Felgen


2.6er slaughter grid. Etro 66. Bei mir 54mm. Das Netz meint auf 30mm Felge 61mm. Ging zurück, nachdem wir ihn bei meinem radladen neben einem montierten 2.3er gehalten haben.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 2.6er slaughter grid. Etro 66. Bei mir 54mm. Das Netz meint auf 30mm Felge 61mm. Ging zurück, nachdem wir ihn bei meinem radladen neben einem montierten 2.3er gehalten haben.


Hm ja der slaughter fällt auch etwas schmaler aus als Butcher und hillbilly. Ich habe aber hier nen proto in 2.3 und 2.6 und der 2.6 ist schon ne gute Ecke breiter


----------



## orudne (18. März 2018)

Heute mit zwei Cotic im Schnee spielen gewesen:



 



 

Komplett vereiste Hope-Pedale! 
Anscheinend gibt es nicht so viel Schnee auf der Insel ;-)


----------



## Eaven (18. März 2018)

Wir haben im Norden strahlenden Sonnenschein. Zwar ein paar Grad unter null und ein brutaler Wind aber sonst schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2018)

bei uns waren es auch nur schneereste, aber wir haben den morgen auch laaaangsam angehen lassen.


 
so spannend ist das hier für mtb nicht, aber so einen hüpfer kann man ja mitnehmen...

@herrundmeister macht es vor, 


 
ich nach... aber fakie ;-)


----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2018)

Das Vorderrad kommt aber mächtig daher,gefällt.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir haben im Norden strahlenden Sonnenschein. Zwar ein paar Grad unter null und ein brutaler Wind aber sonst schön.



Sehr schön - Größe M?!


----------



## offa (18. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir haben im Norden strahlenden Sonnenschein. Zwar ein paar Grad unter null und ein brutaler Wind aber sonst schön.


Der Rahmen ist echt schön. Aber das Pink! Aua.. 
Ich kann mir da meine eloxal rot Teile (Naben, Vorbau, Sattelstützklemme) nur schlecht farblich vorstellen... 
Vielleicht kommt in 2019 ja mal was farblich passenderes (?)


----------



## Schwimmer (18. März 2018)

offa schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist echt schön. Aber das Pink! Aua..
> Ich kann mir da meine eloxal rot Teile (Naben, Vorbau, Sattelstützklemme) nur schlecht farblich vorstellen...
> Vielleicht kommt in 2019 ja mal was farblich passenderes (?)




... dann schau 'mal hier:

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul#mercury-orange


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2018)

Das Pink ist der Hammer auf der chromigen Oberfläche. Nur das Orange an der Gabel...


----------



## Raui (18. März 2018)

Bei uns im Rheinland auch noch Winter (oder eher: schon wieder )
Ein kleines feines Ründchen mit dem Sohnemann war aber trotz der frostigen Temperaturen (und immer noch leicht lediertem Knie von der letzten Schneetour) drin ,  Nachher gab´s heißen Kakao


----------



## Raui (18. März 2018)

uups, 2x zuviel geklickt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2018)

Das ist Alu im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (19. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist Alu im Bild.


... aber was für ein geiles!
Transition Kinder Fully! 24“?
Wenn ich sowas damals gehabt hätte...


----------



## din_format (19. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist Alu im Bild.



Ja, Lenker, Vorbau, Naben, Felgen...

Die Welt ist bunt!


----------



## din_format (19. März 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> Ja, Lenker, Vorbau, Naben, Felgen...



Äh, Klugscheissermodus „aus“...


----------



## din_format (19. März 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> uups, 2x zuviel geklickt...



Finds super, dass dein Sohnemann bei den Temperaturen mit raus kommt, meiner ist ein ausgesprochener Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Raui (19. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ... aber was für ein geiles!
> Transition Kinder Fully! 24“?
> Wenn ich sowas damals gehabt hätte...



.....ja, da kann mein BMX2000 aus meiner Kindheit auch nicht mithalten, wobei der Spaßfaktor wohl ähnlich hoch gewesen ist..


----------



## Raui (19. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist Alu im Bild.



Richtig erkannt. Grund: 14" Stahlrahmen, als Fully, mit einigermaßen kindgerechtem Gewicht ist leider nicht exisitent.
Flitzpiepe sitzt mittlerweile deutlich mehr auf dem Bike als ich, da musste das schon was Vernünftiges sein
Aber: Bfe in ganz klein als 26" für den Dirtpark gibt´s zum nächsten Geburtstag, Aufbau schon in Arbeit,  - Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2018)

Wäre ne Marktlücke. Rocketnachbau in 24" mit ultra leichten Columbusrohren <3. Aber ob das so lohnt? Wäre ein guter Grund, sich mal einen vernünftigen Wig-Inverter zuzulegen.


----------



## orudne (20. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wäre ne Marktlücke. Rocketnachbau in 24" mit ultra leichten Columbusrohren <3. Aber ob das so lohnt? Wäre ein guter Grund, sich mal einen vernünftigen Wig-Inverter zuzulegen.


Oder mal Cy nerven ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2018)

Cy baut nix, was er nicht selber geil findet und haben möchte


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Cy baut nix, was er nicht selber geil findet und haben möchte


Naja, wenn man sich erinnert, wie lange er sich gegen Steckachse hinten gesträubt hat...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2018)

Eben. Sah er keinen Sinn drin. Ist ja auch was dran an so einem Konservatismus und für eine kleine Firma auch notwendig. Ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass er ein Kinderrad raushaut.
Außerdem hätte ich lieber einen 180mm Droplink Freerider. Richtig lang und flach mit steilem Sitzwinkel


----------



## scylla (21. März 2018)

Hilft nur eins: alle die sich ein Kinderrad wünschen hören sofort auf Räder zu kaufen oder Cy sonstwie auf die Nerven zu fallen, damit der gute Mann mal Zeit hat, sich um die Familienplanung zu kümmern


----------



## aju (22. März 2018)

Gestern im Hunsrück...


----------



## Beorn (22. März 2018)

Eben könnt ihr nicht?


----------



## scylla (22. März 2018)

Hach das schaut fein aus, und so schön schneefrei. Da hab ich wohl definitiv was verpasst.


----------



## Raui (22. März 2018)

Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (22. März 2018)

Bis einer heult.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bis einer heult.


keiner bleibt zurück. versprochen.


----------



## din_format (22. März 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern im Hunsrück...


Euch kanns nicht steil genug sein oder? Respekt


----------



## din_format (22. März 2018)

Es gibt übrigens Kinderräder in Stahl, mit etwas Glück auch ein Fully... beim Decathlon...... duckundweg!!!!!


----------



## Raui (23. März 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens Kinderräder in Stahl, mit etwas Glück auch ein Fully... beim Decathlon...... duckundweg!!!!!



yeap, so um die 17 kg, und erst die geile topmoderne Geo...


----------



## din_format (23. März 2018)

Aber Stahl lebt doch...?!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bis einer heult.



Da passiert nix, sind doch extra Ketten gespannt !


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

Skatepark ist nichts für alte Männer.
Muskelkater überall...
Dafür ein paar schöne Linien gefahren und den 180 kriege ich die Saison sicher auch noch sauber hin. Wenn es das nächste Mal mit dem Neffen los geht, möchte ich nicht so unbeholfen herumhampeln wie sein Vater :-D


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. März 2018)

Wir (@Lord Shadow et moi) waren bei dem heutigen, glorreichen Wetter, natürlich auch im Sattel 
Action-Bilder gibt es leider keine...

Dafür aber ein Pfosten & zwei Cotics:

 
Sowie zwei Pfosten & kein Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2018)

Verdammte Axt, bin ich klein


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. März 2018)

Klein aber oho!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2018)




----------



## orudne (25. März 2018)

Heute mit @guitarman-3000 und @Hockdrik bei schönstem Frühligswetter unterwegs!


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2018)

Sodala, wie jedes Jahr zum Frühlingsanfang gabs wieder eine SAU Tour (SonnenAufgang bis Untergang)

Edition 2018 ging von der Nette runter zur Mosel und zurück, eingestreut diverse Pfädchen, eine gebaute Strecke, ein paar Stolperstellen, Radwege auf Bahntrassen, Bahntrassen noch ohne Radweg, Frühstück mit Musik und Flammkochen mit Schorle.







(Bilder von Mattin), und Danke an RadTed für den "kleine" Schubser an der schweren Stelle

SAU Tour


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

Cool, Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (26. März 2018)

Es fährt. Endlich.


----------



## zec (26. März 2018)

Es ist aber noch nicht ganz reif - da hinten ist noch ein grünes Stück  .

Ernsthaft: Was hat es mit der Rocket-Kettenstrebe an deinem Flare auf sich?


----------



## mikrophon (26. März 2018)

Der Rahmen stammt aus dem Cotic Warehouse-Sale, ein FlareMAX 2017 mit einem Demo-Hinterbau.
Die Demorädchen von Cotic sind immer in diesem grün gestaltet.


----------



## zec (26. März 2018)

Alles klar - wieder was Neues gelernt  .


----------



## orudne (30. März 2018)

Der Blick vom „Eltinger Blick“:


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2018)

etwas längere runde um den block. am timing und an der flugphase feilen.
leider bekomme ich weder den videoclip geschnitten, noch anständige screenshots hin.


 


 
aus aktuellem anlass mit ride in pink sticker. R.I.P. mario.


 
und immer daran denken, die sterbliche hülle ist labil...


 
dafür um so mehr die schönen momente geniessen, auch wenn es nur pizza & bier sind ;-)


 


 

Ride safe!


----------



## Eaven (30. März 2018)

Ein Extrapunkt für Craft-Bier aus Cotic Glas....der Mann hat Stil


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ein Extrapunkt für Craft-Bier aus Cotic Glas....der Mann hat Stil


die wolfscraft biere kann ich alle empfehlen. auch das (fast)alkoholfreie. bei uns hat es der denns biomarkt.


----------



## BrotherMo (30. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die wolfscraft biere kann ich alle empfehlen. auch das (fast)alkoholfreie. bei uns hat es der denns biomarkt.



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht..


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2018)

bis jetzt ist ostern ganz geil 

wichtig vor tourenbeginn: der richtige soundtrack.





und snacks für zwischendurch


 
nicht umbedingt die technische runde, aber landschaftlich herrlich


 
wetter: bombe 


 
und ich wollte endlich mal wieder fahrbilder ohne selbstauslöser oder film... hat fast geklappt. immerhin mein rad im bild.


 
das verstehen wir hier unter flowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (31. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das verstehen wir hier unter flowig


Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen  . Habe mal einen Freund auf eine Abfahrt mitgenommen, die ich ihm mit den Worten: "Wenn man sie ein paar Mal gefahren ist, wird's recht flowig", angepriesen habe. 10s nach Beginn der Abfahrt höre ich ihn von hinten rufen: "Was soll denn daran bitte flowig sein?!"


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen  . Habe mal einen Freund auf eine Abfahrt mitgenommen, die ich ihm mit den Worten: "Wenn man sie ein paar Mal gefahren ist, wird's recht flowig", angepriesen habe. 10s nach Beginn der Abfahrt höre ich ihn von hinten rufen: "Was soll denn daran bitte flowig sein?!"


sagen wir so: @herrundmeister kann ich da nicht runterschicken ... wobei ich glaube as habe ich schon...


----------



## scylla (31. März 2018)

BK, Flak?


----------



## herrundmeister (1. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sagen wir so: @herrundmeister kann ich da nicht runterschicken ... wobei ich glaube as habe ich schon...


Sieht bekannt aus. Ich erinnere mich an den ein oder anderen Fussfehler meinerseits. Mit dem S M sollte ich das aber hinbekommen, gelle? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Sieht bekannt aus. Ich erinnere mich an den ein oder anderen Fussfehler meinerseits. Mit dem S M sollte ich das aber hinbekommen, gelle?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


Materialdoper ;-)

Darf ich im gleichen Atemzug die church of cotic Gemeinde nach einer brauchbaren Gabelpumpe befragen. Meine topeak von 2002 oder 3 zeigt Fantasiewerte an.

Danke.


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> BK, Flak?


Si.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Si.


Flow passt scho


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. April 2018)

Ich liebe diese. Wegen des Klickklack Verschlusses. Hab auch noch andere teurere. Aber benutze nur die!


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2018)

Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs...
Ein wenig Hips, Bunny Hops und Treppen in der Hafen-City. 
(Pics von meiner besseren Hälfte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2018)

Cool.
Kein Wachschutz?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Cool.
> Kein Wachschutz?


Nope. Kann aber passieren, dass einen die Hochbahn Wache rauswirft, wenn sie denn gerade mal da ist  (Die Treppen führen zur U-Bahn, alles andere ist gar kein Problem.)


----------



## orudne (2. April 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs...
> Ein wenig Hips, Bunny Hops und Treppen in der Hafen-City.
> (Pics von meiner besseren Hälfte)Anhang anzeigen 714110 Anhang anzeigen 714111 Anhang anzeigen 714112


Schöne Treppen!
 Da komm ich ja schon fast wieder auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 714539


----------



## aju (3. April 2018)

Heute das erste Mal mit dem zweiten roten 27.5/26 BFe unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## offa (3. April 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal mit dem zweiten roten 27.5/26 BFe unterwegs gewesen...


Sehe ich richtig? 27.5 ist hinten und 26 vorn, oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (4. April 2018)

wahrscheinlich ist das nur ein fieser wischfon-weitwinkeleffekt


----------



## aju (4. April 2018)

offa schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig? 27.5 ist hinten und 26 vorn, oder täuscht die Perspektive?


Das ist ein 27.5er X12er Rahmen mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern - vorne und hinten!


----------



## georgauf (4. April 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Das ist ein 27.5er X12er Rahmen mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern - vorne und hinten!



und wieso dieses setup? Also ernstgemeint, wo liegen da für dich die Vorteile?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> und wieso dieses setup? Also ernstgemeint, wo liegen da für dich die Vorteile?


Vermutlich Teile übrig und Bock auf die neuere Geo? Das wäre bei mir zumindest der Grund. Und sicher ist das ganze auch etwas verspielter


----------



## aju (4. April 2018)

georgauf schrieb:


> und wieso dieses setup? Also ernstgemeint, wo liegen da für dich die Vorteile?


Das alte 27.5er BFe passt für meinen Geschmack optimal zu 26er Laufrädern. Damit ist es nicht ganz so kurz und hoch wie das alte 26er BFe, aber auch nicht ganz so lang und flach wie das aktuelle Gen5 BFe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Das alte 27.5er BFe passt für meinen Geschmack optimal zu 26er Laufrädern. Damit ist es nicht ganz so kurz und hoch wie das alte 26er BFe, aber auch nicht ganz so lang und flach wie das aktuelle Gen5 BFe.


Bei der Höhe komme ich mit, aber auf die Länge wirkt sich eine andere Laufradgröße doch nicht aus !?


----------



## aju (5. April 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bei der Höhe komme ich mit, aber auf die Länge wirkt sich eine andere Laufradgröße doch nicht aus !?


Länger ist es, weil der Rahmen länger ist


----------



## orudne (8. April 2018)

Heute mit den Cotic unterwegs...
... und wie!!!
Mit Eis danach!

Aber irgendwie hab ich gar keine Fotos gemacht 

@Hockdrik @guitarman-3000 habt Ihr was zu bieten?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. April 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute mit den Cotic unterwegs...
> ... und wie!!!
> Mit Eis danach!
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich. Spooky ... Und es ist kein Fahrrad


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2018)

Ja, hab ich. Einmal spooky Cotic Logo auf Trikot...
...und Cotics in passenden Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2018)

Sehr gut. Das Trikot hatte ich heute im Rucksack :-D

Waren bei dem Saisonauftakt von der lokalen freeride/Downhill Strecke der Gravity pilots am schläferskopf.


----------



## muwata (8. April 2018)

Endlich!!!!! Kleine Wochenendtour im Harz, bei bestem Wetter und witzigen Bedingungen auf den Trails, so lobe ich mir ein gelungenen Start in die "schöne" Jahreszeit. Und immer wieder dieses Rad, wie immer, unzerstörbar und unaufhaltbar frisst es sich durch die Landschaften und zaubert ein Grinsen in mein Gesicht.


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2018)

Oh, bei Euch ist es aber noch frisch.

Hier war schon teehemdwetter.


----------



## muwata (8. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Oh, bei Euch ist es aber noch frisch.
> 
> Hier war schon teehemdwetter.



Bei uns sagt man gelegentlich noch Nicki dazu. Und ja wir hatten auch Nickiwetter.
Es gibt nichts besseres als kurze Hosen, Nicki's und eisig-nasse Pfade bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2018)

Hört sich jedenfalls gut an und sieht sauschön aus!


----------



## Raui (9. April 2018)

Am Wochenende im hohen Norden.........tatsächlich gibt es auf Fehmarn ganz brauchbare Trails, zwar platt aber trotzdem spaßig. Und der Gegenwind macht die fehlenden Höhenmeter wett


----------



## Schwimmer (9. April 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Am Wochenende im hohen Norden.........tatsächlich gibt es auf Fehmarn ganz brauchbare Trails, zwar platt aber trotzdem spaßig. Und der Gegenwind macht die fehlenden Höhenmeter wettAnhang anzeigen 716796 Anhang anzeigen 716798 Anhang anzeigen 716799



Nordisch by nature


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Das Trikot hatte ich heute im Rucksack :-D
> 
> Waren bei dem Saisonauftakt von der lokalen freeride/Downhill Strecke der Gravity pilots am schläferskopf.


erwischt...




Bild von Steven Gleichner


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2018)

Gestern mit den ['Ko_tschit'schs]-Brüdern unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. April 2018)

Gestern mit dem Cotic explorierend im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs Auch schön.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. April 2018)

Cotic Solaris SSP - läuft


----------



## Gonzo_MB (19. April 2018)

Kuscheln 2 Bfes Gen5


----------



## damianfromhell (20. April 2018)

Ha ich kann nun auch xD


----------



## orudne (20. April 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ha ich kann nun auch xD


Leckerleckerlecker!!!

Bist Du schon gefahren??
Wie ist die MRP Ribbon??


----------



## damianfromhell (20. April 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Leckerleckerlecker!!!
> 
> Bist Du schon gefahren??
> Wie ist die MRP Ribbon??


Nicht im Wald aber die ribbon ist ne macht. War ja in meinem hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (20. April 2018)

Äußerst lecker  . Falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast kontrolliere mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau. Ich habe es verabsäumt und heute prompt eine Schraube am Droplink verloren  . Zum Glück habe ich es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, weil der Bolzen war auch schon fast draußen. Wenn der weg gewesene wäre, wärs richtig kacke gewesen. So habe ich die Zughalter-Schraube am Hauptlager zweckentfremdet und konnte die Tour fortsetzen. Aber morgen wird als erstes überall das Drehmoment kontrolliert und eine neue Schraube mit Schraubensicherung montiert.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. April 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Äußerst lecker  . Falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast kontrolliere mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau. Ich habe es verabsäumt und heute prompt eine Schraube am Droplink verloren  . Zum Glück habe ich es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, weil der Bolzen war auch schon fast draußen. Wenn der weg gewesene wäre, wärs richtig kacke gewesen. So habe ich die Zughalter-Schraube am Hauptlager zweckentfremdet und konnte die Tour fortsetzen. Aber morgen wird als erstes überall das Drehmoment kontrolliert und eine neue Schraube mit Schraubensicherung montiert.


Gut zu wissen. Danke für den tip[emoji869]


----------



## scylla (20. April 2018)

Eieiei. Ich hab anno dazumal (2012?) auch direkt die Hauptlager-Mutter verloren weil alle Schrauben trocken verbaut waren (Drehmoment hatte ich zwar gleich beim Aufbau kontrolliert, aber nutzt ja nix wenn es sich dann trotzdem löst). Cy hatte damals hoch und heilig geschworen dass künftig überall Loctite dran kommt


----------



## orudne (20. April 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Äußerst lecker  . Falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast kontrolliere mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau. Ich habe es verabsäumt und heute prompt eine Schraube am Droplink verloren  . Zum Glück habe ich es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, weil der Bolzen war auch schon fast draußen. Wenn der weg gewesene wäre, wärs richtig kacke gewesen. So habe ich die Zughalter-Schraube am Hauptlager zweckentfremdet und konnte die Tour fortsetzen. Aber morgen wird als erstes überall das Drehmoment kontrolliert und eine neue Schraube mit Schraubensicherung montiert.





damianfromhell schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Danke für den tip[emoji869]





scylla schrieb:


> Eieiei. Ich hab anno dazumal (2012?) auch direkt die Hauptlager-Mutter verloren weil alle Schrauben trocken verbaut waren (Drehmoment hatte ich zwar gleich beim Aufbau kontrolliert, aber nutzt ja nix wenn es sich dann trotzdem löst). Cy hatte damals hoch und heilig geschworen dass künftig überall Loctite dran kommt



+1
Bei mir am FlareMax ist auch gleich zu Beginn eine Mutter hopps gegangen. 

Alle am besten mit Loctite sichern und mit Drehmoment festziehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2018)

Heute mal ohne das Blümchen. Und ohne Pornodreh am Fotobaum. Trotzdem schön.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. April 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> +1
> Bei mir am FlareMax ist auch gleich zu Beginn eine Mutter hopps gegangen.
> 
> Alle am besten mit Loctite sichern und mit Drehmoment festziehen.


Hab heute nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt mal alles geprüft. Bisher hat sich nix gelöst. Eventl wollte ich aber eh mal die Lager öffnen und abfetten


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2018)

Den Fahrer des Rades mußte ich natürlich ansprechen. Finde Aufbau ziemlich gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2018)

Tatsächlich ziemlich interessant.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. April 2018)

EDIT: ein Soul?


----------



## herrundmeister (22. April 2018)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> EDIT: ein Soul?


Si

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (22. April 2018)

Nach dem abstimmen bisschen kacheln. Leider ein paar Kinderkrankheiten. Dämpfer hat wohl out off box einen weg. Lockout hat mal drei mal vier Stufen und rebound lässt sich nicht weit genug runter drehen für meine Gewichtsklasse. Dazu habe ich wohl den Leitungsanschluss für die Vorderradbremse nicht fest genug gezogen. Morgen den mal entlüften. Wegen dem Dämpfer muss Cy wohl klären. Hab kein Glück mit dem Bike. Dafür zig persönliche rekorde bei Strava erstellt xD


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2018)

Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2018)

auch gestern


----------



## Raui (23. April 2018)

Also das schönere Rad steht natürlich vorne, aber das Surly ist ja schon Bikeporno - like ! Sehr cool


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2018)

thanks 

aktuell ist es aber auch leicht das Rad gut aussehen zu lassen, bei dem ganzen Wildwuchs.



 
das ausrichten der Reifen übe ich noch mal.



 
https://www.discogs.com/Faust-Faust-Wakes-Nosferatu/release/787071


----------



## mikrophon (26. April 2018)

ach, wat schön.


----------



## din_format (27. April 2018)

Heute auf dem Heimweg 
...eigentlich ein ganz schöner Heimweg...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. April 2018)

Cotic Soda Racing


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. April 2018)

Heute mal "Kurzstrecke"


 
Morgens daheim los, schön in den Sonnenaufgang. Irgendwo bei Wittlich teilt sich der Himmel vertikal, der Westen eine dunkle, undurchsichtige Masse, der Osten ein toller Sonnenaufgang.
- Regensachen sind dabei, schonmal eine Sache richtig gemacht.
Vor Ort wie immer, beste Orga, Startnummer abholeń und den Dudelsackspielern zuhören, wie sie die 100km Helden auf die Strecke schicken. Leider hatte von allen Wettervorhersagen diejenige Recht, die auch bis 10 Uhr noch Regen angesagt hatte, so wurde der erste Teil der Strecke recht "feucht".
- Kettenreinigungsgeräte sind sowas von überbewertet. Ich hab das das erste mal gemacht, am Tag vor ner Ausfahrt in den Regen... Soviel Kettenfett konnte ich am Vortag gar nicht mehr reinbekommen, wie es mir in einer Stunde wieder rausgewaschen hat!
Dafür wurde es endlich trocken und sogar sonnig. Der Antrieb knurbschte ganz erbärmlich vor sich hin, die Strecke war tollste Schmierseife mit Sandstein und Wurzeleinlagen.
- Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mich noch selbst dafür gelobt, den Thunder Burt gegen den Nobby Nick getauscht zu haben. Die Meinung sollte sich noch ändern.
Nach der Fressstation gings weiter, der Antrieb wurde wieder leiser und es war einfach nur ein Traumtag. Leider wurde ich etwas zu selbstsicher...
- Merke 1: NN in 1,8 mit 3 Bar verträgt sich nicht mit der Kombination aus dem Trail, einem Hardtail und meiner Fahrtechnik. OK, hätte ich mir auch denken können, aber Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind ja durch nichts zu ersetzen.
- Merke 2: Pumpen, die sich aufs Ventil schrauben sind scheisse... wusste ich auch schon, wollte nur mit Gewicht geizen. Lernen durch Schmerz?!
Nachdem ich mit dem Leatherman das Ventil irgendwie so reingewürgt hatte, dass es drin blieb konnte ich weiter. Leider mit etwas weniger Luft als vorher. Und das ist eine sehr unbefriedigende Erfahrung, wenn Marathonathleten mit ihren Rädchen bergab an einem vorbeifahren. Bergauf bin ich das ja gewohnt, aber runter?!
Egal.. und gerade als sich meine Laune besserte (schöne schlitterige Abfahrt), hab ich es geschafft, mir einen Stock, der unterm Laub lag so aufzuwirbeln, dass er mir vorne in die Speichen sprang... saubere Bodenprobe! Aber nette Leute hinter mir, die mich ausgebuddelt haben. Unten ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass man Garmin ab war und ich bin nochmal den Berg rauf.

Hach, schöner Tag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2018)

Dafür gratis schlammkur.

Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Dafür gratis schlammkur.


Aber Hallo!

Beeindrucken zu sehen, wie die Kette schlackert, wenn man die Kettenführung irgendwo im Schlamm der ersten km verliert! Und das selbst ohne richtige Absätze im Weg.
Ich glaube, @bikeandi1974 hat alles richtig gemacht, besseres Wetter, breitere Reifen.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Mai 2018)

Die Kette sieht echt locker aus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2018)

Am Wochenende war ich nach 3 Wochen krankheitsbedingter Pause auch mal wieder mit dem Cotic unterwegs: Samstag eine kleine Tour und Sonntag etwas Spot mit Sprüngen. Die Tage dann nochmal eine kleine Runde für die Kondition und dann kann die Trail Trophy Sonntag mit @Lord Shadow kommen 

Hier zwei Clips und ein Bild bevor es mal wieder zu einer Veränderung an meinem Rädle kommt


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2018)

Das hatte der Meister aber deutlich schillernder geschildert.


----------



## xlacherx (2. Mai 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war ich nach 3 Wochen krankheitsbedingter Pause auch mal wieder mit dem Cotic unterwegs: Samstag eine kleine Tour und Sonntag etwas Spot mit Sprüngen. Die Tage dann nochmal eine kleine Runde für die Kondition und dann kann die Trail Trophy Sonntag mit @Lord Shadow kommen
> 
> Hier zwei Clips und ein Bild bevor es mal wieder zu einer Veränderung an meinem Rädle kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 724814



Und wenn du dir jetzt noch nen Brustgurt zulegst, sehn die Videos auf jeden Fall besser aus als aus der Helmperspektive...

Ich bin seit Montag im Besitz von nem BFE Rahmen. Direkt alle Teile dran gebaut und die letzten 2 Tage das Nomad stehn lassen und mit dem BFE gefahren  Macht auf jeden Fall auch spaß und geht echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir jetzt noch nen Brustgurt zulegst, sehn die Videos auf jeden Fall besser aus als aus der Helmperspektive...
> 
> Ich bin seit Montag im Besitz von nem BFE Rahmen. Direkt alle Teile dran gebaut und die letzten 2 Tage das Nomad stehn lassen und mit dem BFE gefahren  Macht auf jeden Fall auch spaß und geht echt gut


Ich besitze so einen Gurt sogar, meistens stecke ich fauler Sack den aber nicht ein... 
Und Glückwunsch zum BFe und weiter viel Spaß damit! Nomad und BFe stelle ich mir auch als sehr geile Kombo an Rädern vor.


----------



## John_Boy (4. Mai 2018)

Heute habe ich leider kein Photo für dich, aber dafür die unvertonte Hörspielversion.
Neulich auf dem Rosskopf, genauer gestern Abend, an einer nicht näher bezeichneten Kreuzung. Ich bin mit einem Kollegen unterwegs, an besagter Kreuzung wartet ein Fahrer eines schwarzen Fullies. Kurz darauf erscheint ein weiterer Fahrer mit einem knallrotem Stanton mit gelben Felgen.
Ich (zum Stanton Fahrer): Schönes Rad (bezog sich aber nur auf den Rahmen, die Felgen passten gar nicht dazu)...(wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin mir einen fauxpas bezüglich der Cotiquette geliefert zu haben, wäre ein lautes "Jehova, Jehova" gepaart mit verspritzen von Kettenfett angebrachter gewesen ?)
Stanton: Danke
Kollege: Wieder die Edelstahlfahrer unter sich
Ich: Ist doch kein Edelstahl (edler Stahl natürlich schon)
schwarzer Fullie Fahrer: Du fährst ein Cotic Soul ? Auch so ein britischer Stahlrenner.
Stanton: Der Mann hat Geschmack (wer will ihm da widersprechen?)
Ich: Danke
.... ab da driftet das Gespräch ab in das übliche mtb smalltalk über woher und wohin, Eisdiele oder Biergarten, etc.

Schnitt: Sonnenuntergang über dem Biergarten mit Schwarzwaldpanorama


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Mai 2018)

Heute etwas öde weil nicht so traillastig. Dafür viele begeisterte Menschen die mein Radl beäugt haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2018)

Heute mit dem Cotic auf der Schmalwegtroohäe im Harz.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/philipp-und-malte-unterwegs-2-trail-trophaee-im-harz.870753/


----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2018)

Heute wieder mit den Cotics unterwegs. 

Knapp 50 km auf großteils super Trails!!!



 
... und die Rakete ist heute ohne größere Pannen geflogen ;-)


----------



## orudne (6. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Cotic auf der Schmalwegtroohäe im Harz.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/philipp-und-malte-unterwegs-2-trail-trophaee-im-harz.870753/


Sieht sehr sportlich aus

So nen Fullface Helm bringt einfach eine  ganz andere Dynamik ins Bild


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2018)

@Bloemfontein und ich bei der Trail Troph in St. Andreasberg


----------



## orudne (7. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein und ich bei der Trail Troph in St. Andreasberg


Sehr cool!!

#youarefasteronarocket
... zumindest machen die Raketen saumäßig Spaß!
;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2018)

Definitiv. Und bei diesem Rennen habe ich nichtmal die modernere Geo der 2018er Modelle vermisst.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2018)

Wir waren heute bei bestem Wetter und besten Konditionen auch unterwegs und hatten gute Laune wie man erkennen kann  
Leider war nicht unser Tag, ich hatte drei Platte hinten (Snake Bite > komisches Loch > Flicken ab). @lukidtm hatte einen leichten Sturz und @Lord Shadow hat erst seine hintere Felge verschönert und anschließend noch versucht sich um einen Baum zu wickeln.
Immerhin erging es dem HSV noch schlechter als uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2018)

Jetzt muss noch st.pauli aufsteigen :-D
Google meint gerade das wäre unwahrscheinlich.

Wir waren erst in Stromberg (flowtrail)... der neue stepup ist sehr geschmeidig zu fahren sobald der Kopf mitmacht.

Danach noch Boppard.

Bilder verpennt, weil mehr auf die Gabel geachtet. Aktuell bin ich sowas ähnliches wie zufrieden mit der Magnum.

Und der slaughter grid hinten macht echt Laune. Schulterstollen wie ein großer, in der Mitte rollt er zackig und genug Volumen hat er auch. Kurven machen richtig Spass.


----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wir waren heute bei bestem Wetter und besten Konditionen auch unterwegs und hatten gute Laune wie man erkennen kann
> Leider war nicht unser Tag, ich hatte drei Platte hinten (Snake Bite > komisches Loch > Flicken ab). @lukidtm hatte einen leichten Sturz und @Lord Shadow hat erst seine hintere Felge verschönert und anschließend noch versucht sich um einen Baum zu wickeln.
> Immerhin erging es dem HSV noch schlechter als uns Anhang anzeigen 728598



Versuch mal tubeless [emoji6] da gibt's keine snakebites - zumindest nicht so schnell [emoji16]


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2018)

Timeless ist ein Werk des Latexmilchteufels.

Viele Grüße aus der Notaufnahme, ich lass da nochmal fix gewisse Körperteile kontrollieren


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Timeless ist ein Werk des Latexmilchteufels.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Notaufnahme, ich lass da nochmal fix gewisse Körperteile kontrollieren



Mensch Malte  , das hört sich aber nicht gut an, alles Gute!


----------



## aju (13. Mai 2018)

Gestern habe ich das BFe mal wieder auswärts ausgeführt:


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Timeless ist ein Werk des Latexmilchteufels.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Notaufnahme, ich lass da nochmal fix gewisse Körperteile kontrollieren


Kinder, wer soll das bezahlen?
Gute Besserung, Herr bruchpilot.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Versuch mal tubeless [emoji6] da gibt's keine snakebites - zumindest nicht so schnell [emoji16]


Habe sonst nie Probleme mit einem High Roller II und Schlauch hinten (gestern ausnahmsweise mal Ardent, Hermes war zu langsam...), gestern war einfach der Wurm drinne...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2018)

Alles gut bei mir, an den wichtigen Stellen  Nur äußerlich blau.
Um die Finger kümmere ich mich morgen.


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Alles gut bei mir, an den wichtigen Stellen  Nur äußerlich blau.
> Um die Finger kümmere ich mich morgen.



Oha, aber das ist ja dann zum Glück nix Großes ...
... und die Finger ...

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Timeless ist ein Werk des Latexmilchteufels.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Notaufnahme, ich lass da nochmal fix gewisse Körperteile kontrollieren


Wenn man euch mal alleine durch den Wald toben lässt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2018)

Du solltest mich nach dem Skaten sehen 
Knochenkapselabbruch am Daumen: 6 Wochen Schiene. Wobei ich da nochmal den Phüsio konsultieren werde, Orthopäden erscheinen mir da immer etwas konservativ.


----------



## orudne (14. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du solltest mich nach dem Skaten sehen
> Knochenkapselabbruch am Daumen: 6 Wochen Schiene. Wobei ich da nochmal den Phüsio konsultieren werde, Orthopäden erscheinen mir da immer etwas konservativ.


So ein Mist!
Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung. 

Ein guter Physio ist da Gold wert.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2018)

Dankedanke. Hoffe, das geht fix.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du solltest mich nach dem Skaten sehen
> Knochenkapselabbruch am Daumen: 6 Wochen Schiene. Wobei ich da nochmal den Phüsio konsultieren werde, Orthopäden erscheinen mir da immer etwas konservativ.



Oh, das ist aber einer großer Mist .
Gute Besserung.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2018)

Heilige Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (19. Mai 2018)

Siegerbier


----------



## midige (20. Mai 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Siegerbier



Training für das kommende Wochenende


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Training für das kommende Wochenende


Ich trainiere nicht, ich fahre Rad.


----------



## aju (21. Mai 2018)

Schon vor längerer Zeit mit den Cotics unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Raui (21. Mai 2018)

Wie immer ein tolles Video, schön anzusehen. Respekt vor eurem Fahrkönnen.........und die Erkenntnis: Ich muss dringend noch mal zum Gardasee, schon viel zu lange nicht mehr da gewesen .


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Mai 2018)

Nicht heute, nicht gestern, dafür aber Mittwoch...
Da wir (@Lord Shadow et moi) posen vor der Eisdiesel als uncool und einfältig empfinden haben wir posen vor der Stammkneipe eingeführt 
Und ja, der Drink schmeckte vorzüglich.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Mai 2018)

Ich pose hinter dem Solaris, es eifrig festhaltend, im Hochmoor. Fühlt sich nativ wohl dort 





Wie @dangerousD mal sagte: root infected and rocky as hell! Yeah!

Von der anderen Seite betrachtet:


----------



## aju (27. Mai 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Schon vor längerer Zeit mit den Cotics unterwegs gewesen...


Nachdem das Video im Rennen ums Video der Woche lange vorne lag, ist es heute auf der Zielgerade von einem Endurovideo überholt worden. Wenn ein Stolpervideo mit zwei klassischen BFe`s  doch noch Video der Woche werden soll, wären noch ein paar Likes aus der Cotic-Gemeinde nötig


----------



## orudne (27. Mai 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Nachdem das Video im Rennen ums Video der Woche lange vorne lag, ist es heute auf der Zielgerade von einem Endurovideo überholt worden. Wenn ein Stolpervideo mit zwei klassischen BFe`s  doch noch Video der Woche werden soll, wären noch ein paar Likes aus der Cotic-Gemeinde nötig



Perfekte Überleitung zum Thema Enduro ;-)

Heute mit dem Rocket unterwegs!
Seitdem das Rocket keine Pannen mehr hat, macht es einfach nur Spaß!!

Heute 40 km feinste 0711-Trails. 




 

Ach ja, ein kleines Update gab es dann auch noch. 
Jetzt arbeitet vorne eine Pike.


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. Mai 2018)

Heute mal wieder TeamTomburg Auswärtsspiel. Irgendwo im Nirgendwo (Dreiländereck Hessen/RLP/NRW). Aber Trails gibts da schon. Und riesige Kiesgrubenpumptracks. Und liegengelassene Basaltkiesel. Und nette Wanderer, das muss man echt mal sagen. Da kam das "Ich will nicht, dass Sie da runterfahren" aus purer Sorge um mein Wohlergehen  . Cool!



(Bild von @mattin , danke!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (28. Mai 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Nachdem das Video im Rennen ums Video der Woche lange vorne lag, ist es heute auf der Zielgerade von einem Endurovideo überholt worden. Wenn ein Stolpervideo mit zwei klassischen BFe`s  doch noch Video der Woche werden soll, wären noch ein paar Likes aus der Cotic-Gemeinde nötig


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung! Auf die Cotic-Gemeinde kann man sich halt verlassen


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Mai 2018)

am Wochenende beim bzw. nach Steelmeeting in der Pfalz. Aktionbilder kommen vielleicht später von a.nienie


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2018)

Stahltreffen, Samstag. Bild vom Onkel


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2018)

noch eins, diemsla von @herrundmeister abgelichtet worden.




gleiche Stelle, anderer Zwilling.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2018)

So, heute durfte das FlareMax endlich mal ordentlich rumpelnde Trails im Schwarzwald unter die Stollen nehmen...



 

 

 

Wen es interessiert: T6 Hirschkopftrailtour googlen... schöne Runde rund um Klosterreichenbach, in der heute von mir gefahrenen Version 35km mit 1300hm. Mit dem FlareMax heute locker in 2:45h Fahrtzeit gemacht. Das blaue Wunder geht gut bergauf - ist keine Rennmaschine, aber sowohl auf den langen Forstweg-Anstiegen als auch technischen Uphill-Trails schlägt es sich beachtlich. Auch wenn es mal steiler wird kein Aufbäumen - locker weitertreten und es frisst sich bergauf. Richtig Laune macht es aber, sobald etwas Gefälle ins Spiel kommt. Sowohl im „coasting-Modus“ ohne Treten und nur mit Pushen läuft es super, nimmt viel Schwung mit und ist erstaunlich agil. Die 120mm hinten habe ich trotz fieser Wurzeln & Felsen nicht ausgenutzt - vieles habe ich (im Wortsinn) einfach überflogen. Im Vollgas-Modus mit Sprints ist es schön stabil - schräge, feuchte Wurzeln in Unterarmstärke oder Felsen werden sauber geschluckt. Linie anpeilen und halten. Bäm. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Hobel  
Ach ja: mit dem ganzen Geraffel an Bord (Trinkflasche, OneUp Luftpumpe inkl. EDC-Tool und Ersatzschlauch) kommt die Kiste locker auf 16,5kg - dafür spare ich mir aber den Rucksack. Fühlt sich in Summe besser an, komme damit gut klar und entspannt (und trocken  ) an. Das Schild hier umschreibt die Trails eigentlich sehr gut:


 

So, genug gelabert... Hoch die Hände - Wochenende


----------



## John_Boy (2. Juni 2018)

Suchbild: Wo ist das schönste Rad ?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2018)

alle 26 zoll, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2018)

Gefunden! In meinem Keller


----------



## Raui (2. Juni 2018)

British racing green, wie ich finde die geilste Farbe, die Cotic bisher hatte
Gab es ja leider nur kurz und nur beim Soul

Schönes Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (2. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alle 26 zoll, oder täuscht das?



Ja, das täuscht, denn das Soul in BRG ist ein 2015er Modell und da war nix mehr 26" beim Soul ... 
Trotzdem, sehr scheee ...


----------



## John_Boy (2. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alle 26 zoll, oder täuscht das?


Täuscht, nur die beiden Cubes sind 26", das Soul und das Bergamont sind 27,5, das Canyon sogar 29". Bei uns darf jede*r mitfahren, muss sich aber die geringschätzenden Kommentare anhören. Naja, mit nem EBike ist noch niemand gekommen.


----------



## orudne (3. Juni 2018)

Heute mit dem Rocket unterwegs:


 

Gerade wieder mit der Vengeance ausgestattet. 

Die Pike hat mir nicht gefallen. 
Kostet zu viel Kraft und bietet zu wenig Traktion. 

Die Rakete an sich fliegt - trotz erstem tubeless Platten heute am Fully (mit einem abgefahrenen, schon mal geflickten Purgatory)
Bei den Geschwindigkeiten muss ich langsam mal über verstärkte Seitenwände nachdenken...


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wir waren heute bei bestem Wetter und besten Konditionen auch unterwegs und hatten gute Laune wie man erkennen kann
> Leider war nicht unser Tag, ich hatte drei Platte hinten (Snake Bite > komisches Loch > Flicken ab). @lukidtm hatte einen leichten Sturz und @Lord Shadow hat erst seine hintere Felge verschönert und anschließend noch versucht sich um einen Baum zu wickeln.
> Immerhin erging es dem HSV noch schlechter als uns Anhang anzeigen 728598



Kagge am Dampfen. Nachdem ich eine neue Hinterradfelge aufgespeicht habe und schon genervt von der uneinheitlichen Optik war (Flow vs. Syntace), habe ich heute festgestellt, dass ich das Vorderrad nicht mehr grade bekomme. Felge ist zu sehr verzogen. Also gleiche Aktion nochmal. Immerhin ist dann fast das ganze Rad neu (Dämpfer + Tuning, Gabel+Tuning, beide Felgen und Speichen, 1x11, Bremsscheiben, Beläge, Bremsdichtungen). Mööp! Teurer Sommer.


----------



## orudne (7. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Dämpfer + Tuning, Gabel+Tuning,


Was hast du denn tunen lassen?

Meine Pike ist gerade bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk für ein MST Update ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2018)

Dämpfer ist grade das zweite mal bei Helmchen, mal gucken was das gibt.

Eine Lyrik ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ebenso eine Vorsprung Luftkappe. Das wird dann erstmal probiert und dann kommt mit guter Chance die MST yari Kartusche rein. Bin ich den Bladder los und kann schnell neu shimmen, wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist grade das zweite mal bei Helmchen, mal gucken was das gibt.
> 
> Eine Lyrik ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ebenso eine Vorsprung Luftkappe. Das wird dann erstmal probiert und dann kommt mit guter Chance die MST ari Kartusche rein. Bin ich den Bladder los und kann schnell neu shimmen, wenn mir danach ist.


Ah ok, hört sich gut an. 
Wenn das MST bei mir gut ist, dann kommt evtl. noch das AWK rein.
Bin gespannt...

(Beim CaneCreek db AIR IL seh ich aktuell keinen Tuningbedarf.)


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2018)

Oh, MST Yari hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm.
Weißt du zufällig ob die auch in die Pike reinpasst @Lord Shadow ?

Die beknackte Charger geht mir mittlerweile mehr als auf den Senkel, und gegen die komisch dimensionierten Ports ist auch mit Umshimmen kein Kraut gewachsen.

(Sowieso total bescheuert was man in dieser lustigen RockShit Gabel für Geld versenken muss damit die mal tauglich funktionieret... AWK, MST.... Hätte ich mir doch einfach gleich eine Stage gekauft...)

Edit: ups, ich seh grad das ist hier ja die Unterwegs-Galerie. Schnell noch ein Alibi-Bild dranhängen gegen OT


----------



## orudne (7. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh, MST Yari hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm.
> Weißt du zufällig ob die auch in die Pike reinpasst @Lord Shadow ?
> 
> Die beknackte Charger geht mir mittlerweile mehr als auf den Senkel, und gegen die komisch dimensionierten Ports ist auch mit Umshimmen kein Kraut gewachsen.
> ...


Soviel ich weiß sind Yari/Lyrik (ab 2016 oder so) kompatibel - konische Rohre
Die Pike hat ein eigenes Umbaukit (keine Kartusche)


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß sind Yari/Lyrik (ab 2016 oder so) kompatibel - konische Rohre
> Die Pike hat ein eigenes Umbaukit (keine Kartusche)



Das für die Pike kenne ich, war schon fast so weit mir die mal zu gönnen. Man wird nur leider mit dem Pike-spezifischen MST Kit die Charger-Bladder nicht los, und wie der Lord fände ich eine Möglichkeit unkomplizierter umshimmen zu können auch ganz sexy.


----------



## orudne (7. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das für die Pike kenne ich, war schon fast so weit mir die mal zu gönnen. Man wird nur leider mit dem Pike-spezifischen MST Kit die Charger-Bladder nicht los, und wie der Lord fände ich eine Möglichkeit unkomplizierter umshimmen zu können auch ganz sexy.


Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht mehr umshimmen will/muss 


scylla schrieb:


> ...Edit: ups, ich seh grad das ist hier ja die Unterwegs-Galerie. ...


Na ich bin ja dann bald mit dem MST-Kit unterwegs ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2018)

Yarikartusche passt nicht in die Pike. Gönn dir mal ne Avalanche, dann kann ich mit Chance mal vergleichen 
Aber das MST Charger Kit kriegt zwei neue Kolben.


----------



## John_Boy (8. Juni 2018)

Hier mal ein Thema verfehlt weil ich gestern nicht mit dem Cotic unterwegs war. Das habe ich einem Kollegen geliehen den wir zur dunklen Seite,,, äähh zum Mountainbiken meinte ich natürlich ziehen wollen. Dem hat mein Rad gefallen und da muss ich ihn mal probefahren lassen. Dann ist er noch so undankbar und fährt mir am letzten Anstieg davon.
Ich sass auf einem 26" Alu Cube, also total unfahrbar. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht, denn wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt ist die Welt mindestens doppelt so geil.


----------



## MrMapei (8. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Edit: ups, ich seh grad das ist hier ja die Unterwegs-Galerie. Schnell noch ein Alibi-Bild dranhängen gegen OT


Kann das sein, dass mir die Stelle bekannt vorkommt?


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2018)

Wäre eventuell im Bereich des Möglichen, dass der Reifen oben rechts deiner ist. Gott sei Dank sieht man das zugehörige Ratt nicht (Jehova )


----------



## MrMapei (8. Juni 2018)

Was erlaube ..... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Oh, MST Yari hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm.
> Weißt du zufällig ob die auch in die Pike reinpasst @Lord Shadow ?
> 
> Die beknackte Charger geht mir mittlerweile mehr als auf den Senkel, und gegen die komisch dimensionierten Ports ist auch mit Umshimmen kein Kraut gewachsen.
> ...



Jetzt hast Du ein neues Ratt und sachst nix, tsssss ...   

kuckst Du hier iss noch Platz:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cotic-bikes.466406/page-183


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2018)

war doch schon


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> war doch schon



Mei, bin ich deppert ...  
Ich hatte immer noch im Hinterkopf, dass du auf den neuen noch wartest ...
So schaut es aus, wenn du in der zweiten Lebenshälfte steckst ...  
Aber da kommst Du ja auch noch hin ...


----------



## Raui (10. Juni 2018)

Heute mal wieder im Bergischen Land unterwegs gewesen, alte Heimat.....romantischer Sonnenuntergang inklusive 
Nach langer Reparaturpause endlich mal wieder Bfe fahren  , neue Acros Freeride Nabe hinten eingespeicht (für die Alte Acros 75 gab´s keine Ersatzteile mehr, hab deshalb die Neue Nabe mit 50 % Rabatt von Acros bekommen, echt spitzen Service, muss man ja auch mal sagen) und vorne auf 2fach umgebaut, mit der 11 / 46 iger Kassette hinten, geht super!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juni 2018)

Kein Sonnenuntergang heute, nur viel Grip hab ich aus dem Wald mitgebracht 



 

 

Danach gab's zur Belohnung


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juni 2018)

Mich hat es bei dem grandiosen Wetter am WE natürlich auch nicht in der Bude gelassen.
Samstag war ich mit @lukidtm und seiner Kamera im westlichen Hamburg unterwegs und wir haben uns totgeschwitzt und von Mücken stechen lassen. Weiter unten seht ihr, was dabei so rumgekommen ist.
Sonntag bin ich dann im südlichen Hamburg ne schöne Runde Trails gefahren mal mit einer neuen Gruppe und trotz Heimrevier gut 50% neue Trails, die ich noch nicht kannte und auch noch alle geil waren.  Das Wetter war auch angenehmer und von unten und oben sogar etwas feucht. 


Mauern sind einfach schöne Spielplätze! Und siehe da, meine Federelemente tun ihre Arbeit und so ein Reifen/Schlauch hält ganz schön was aus 










Ein Absprung mit Blick auf die Elbe. (Alternativ auch eine Landung)




Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, its Bloemfontein!




Mitzieher (Alternative in grauem Gewand)




Eine schöne Woche euch allen!


----------



## Eaven (12. Juni 2018)

Nette Bilder


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nette Bilder


danke 
Eins davon ist auch in der Wahl zum Foto des Tages, also fleißig den stern anklicken ihr Bienchen! 
> Hier Entlang <


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juni 2018)

Mein altes BFe lebt wieder und zwar als MTB für meine Freundin oder Zweitrad für mich.
Sie hat heute ihre erste Runde in leichtem Gelände damit absolviert und (bisher) Spaß. 








PS: Danke für die Likes, mal wieder ein Cotic als FdT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2018)

Fun Fact: Philipps Freundin ist nächstes Jahr beim Rennen schneller als er.


----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2018)

Heute mit dem Rocket unterwegs...
... und vergessen Bilder zu machen 
Egal, schee wars!

(@Hockdrik hast Du was verwertbares?)


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Rocket unterwegs...
> ... und vergessen Bilder zu machen
> Egal, schee wars!
> 
> (@Hockdrik hast Du was verwertbares?)



Nein, wir waren wohl zu beschäftigt damit, eine gute Zeit zu haben.


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Juni 2018)

Ich will auch mal was ohne Bild schreiben: 
Gestern hatten wir eine schöne Aktivtour an der Ahr. Schieben und Tragen bergauf und bergab, viel spielen und üben. Neben einer Übermacht an 301ern war auch ein britisches Stahlrad ohne Namen dabei. Und hat mich motiviert, nach drei Jahren eine Stelle zu probieren, auf der es mich mal übelst zerlegt hat. 

Also, allen Mut zusammengenommen (War nicht so schwer bei dem Spalier an Leuten links und rechts) und ja es ging wieder, der Knoten ist geplatzt! Und danach sogar noch eine weitere Schlüsselstelle geknackt, die außer dem 456 niemand gefahren ist! Das baut ganz schön auf.

Steel is real 
Fahrtechnik statt Federweg ;-)


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Juni 2018)

Unterwegs mit meinem neuen Bike. Hab ich jetzt schon lieb...


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2018)

Gardasee 2018, heute erster Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2018)

Schwarzwald. Heute. Erster Tag (vom Wochenende). 

Mal einigermaßen glatt:


 

Mal mit Felsen zum Spielen:




Aber immer mit Wurzeln:


 

Kennt ihr das, wenn der Trail leicht bergab geht, man mit „deathgrip“ fährt und trotzdem treten muss, um nicht langsamer zu werden? Wurzeln, Wurzeln, Wurzeln - und dazwischen immer wieder mal fiese Steine. Aber Spass hat‘s trotzdem gemacht  Die Helm war jedenfalls in ihrem Element


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juni 2018)

solange der Helm nicht in seinem Element ist...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2018)

an dem tag an dem ich so ein komsisches plasteschutzblech an die gabel pinne, möge man mich erschiessen.


----------



## orudne (23. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schwarzwald. Heute. Erster Tag (vom Wochenende).
> 
> Mal einigermaßen glatt:
> Anhang anzeigen 744797
> ...


Rechts ist Baden und links Württemberg?
Mittelweg?


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Rechts ist Baden und links Württemberg?
> Mittelweg?


Westweg  Oben ist Kniebis und unten ist das Wolftal 

@a.nienie es zwingt Dich ja zum Glück niemand. Erschiessen fällt damit aus


----------



## orudne (23. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Westweg  Oben ist Kniebis und unten ist das Wolftal
> 
> @a.nienie es zwingt Dich ja zum Glück niemand. Erschiessen fällt damit aus


Ah, ok.
Aber der Mittelweg ist genauso „flowig“


----------



## aju (24. Juni 2018)

Gardasee Tag 2:


----------



## aju (25. Juni 2018)

Das erste Foto ist heute in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. Juni 2018)

Letzte Woche in den Pyrenäen. Ca. 650km und 15.000HM. Das Escapade ohne Schutzbleche und bergtauglicherer Übersetzung als mein Renner war mir ein exzellenter Begleiter! Ein Knacken aus dem Steuersatzbereich muss aber noch näher untersucht werden... Gebrochen ist am letzten Tag allerdings noch das Schlüsselbein eines Mitfahrers :-/ weshalb das Bad im Mittelmeer ausfallen musste.


----------



## singletrailer67 (28. Juni 2018)

Heute unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...
Hier am Einstieg zum legendären "Muschi-Steil-ist-geil"-Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (28. Juni 2018)

Gardasee, Tag 6:


----------



## georgauf (28. Juni 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Gardasee, Tag 6:



Verdammt wie schön! Ich muss den "ich muss mal zum Gardasee"-Plan endlich mal umsetzen!!


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2018)

@aju deine Bilder sind immer so christlich-morbide ;-)


----------



## aju (5. Juli 2018)

Noch ein Nachtrag vom Gardasee:


----------



## aju (5. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Juli 2018)

Unterwegs am Amazonas im Bergischen Land...


----------



## xc_runner (8. Juli 2018)

Heute unterwegs im Wiehengebirge:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2018)

Hab auch mein Solaris aufgeführt. Zum letzten Mal mit einem Gang - der Exzentriker nervt!


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2018)

was macht das ding? man liest sehr unterschiedliche dinge über den burschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Juli 2018)

Es verdreht sich unter lästigsten Knarzgeräuschen. Die letzten zwei Touren bin ich etwa alle 15km am schrauben gewesen. JA,- ich habe es richtig montiert. JA,- auch falschrum versucht... Nach etwa 8 verschiedenen Testphasen mit diversen Ketten(längen) und Tricks etc.pp. hab ich einfach die Nerven verloren! Vielleicht ist die Technik einfach nicht auf die im MTB-Sport auftretenden Kräfte ausgelegt. Schade!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Juli 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Technik einfach nicht auf die *vom Gitarrenmann* aufgebrachten Kräfte ausgelegt. Schade!



 nix für ungut


----------



## din_format (14. Juli 2018)

Heute mit Cotic und Ragley unterwegs an der Zugspitze, war spitze heute


----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2018)

Kleine Testsession mit der geMSTten Pike im Rocket. 



 

So richtig toll ist sie trotzdem noch nicht ( im virtuellen Einkaufskorb liegt bereits die DVO Diamond ;-)


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juli 2018)

Das Bike war willig, doch der Geist war schwach....


 
Stolpern hinter den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen. Also nochmal üben...

Aber bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich mal britischen und deutschen Stahl zusammen ausgeführt


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2018)

ungünstige Lichtverhältnisse ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ungünstige Lichtverhältnisse ;-)


Gute Ausrede, die merk ich mir... "Eigentlich fahr ich das ja, aber bei dem Licht heute ist mir das zu heikel".
Leider kann man mit der Stelle keine lange Runde basteln, sonst würd ich ja die Stolperfraktion einladen, mir das mal zu zeigen. So ist es halt eine "Trailflowrunde mit kurzer Trageunterbrechung (20 Meter)". Die anspruchsvollen Einzelstellen liegen bei den sieben Zwergen etwas weiter auseinander.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Gute Ausrede, die merk ich mir... "Eigentlich fahr ich das ja, aber bei dem Licht heute ist mir das zu heikel".
> Leider kann man mit der Stelle keine lange Runde basteln, sonst würd ich ja die Stolperfraktion einladen, mir das mal zu zeigen. So ist es halt eine "Trailflowrunde mit kurzer Trageunterbrechung (20 Meter)". Die anspruchsvollen Einzelstellen liegen bei den sieben Zwergen etwas weiter auseinander.







statt der Kuh die Schlüsselstellen versetzen?

Wir hätten hier mind. einen Trail, da würden die super hineinpassen.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juli 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Gute Ausrede, die merk ich mir...


Bei uns muss man sich so etwas nicht merken.
Seit Jahren immer griffbereit, zum Nachschlagen im Rücksack 





Mobile App in Vorbereitung …


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Juli 2018)

Frühsport


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2018)

Freitag waren wir - Ehrensache - in Rettungswestenorange und mit rettungswestenorangen Cotics bei der "Rockets against Frontex"-Demo (vielleicht hieß sie auch anders...).






Bei 0:18.


Ansonsten prokrastiniere ich mit Zeuch, das den Daumen nicht so belastet:


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2018)

@Lord Shadow seid Ihr Ende Juli auch bei der Critical Mass in HH dabei? Nach aktueller Planung sind vier von uns in Hamburg zu der Zeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2018)

Am 27.? Müssen wir dann wohl. Ich muss leider Arbeiten den Abend, komme aber gerne 1-2 Stündchen.
@Bloemfontein ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2018)

Äußerst gerne!  (der raucht übrigens Grillanzünder, nicht zigarre!)


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Juli 2018)

Schöner Trail der mittlerweile immer schwerer zu fahren ist, weil es einfach furztrocken ist. Die Wupperberge verdursten...


----------



## aju (22. Juli 2018)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Juli 2018)

Auch mal wieder auf der Alb...





Fährt echt schnell das Rad, aber mit dem Umwerfer komme ich nicht mehr klar, nachdem ich monatelang nur noch 1x9, 1x11 und 1x12 im Gelände gefahren bin


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow seid Ihr Ende Juli auch bei der Critical Mass in HH dabei? Nach aktueller Planung sind vier von uns in Hamburg zu der Zeit.



Hast du zufällig einen Velöhead-Sticker übrig?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Velöhead-Sticker übrig?


nee, sind alle weg.


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nee, sind alle weg.


there might be some copies in a private collection


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nee, sind alle weg.





herrundmeister schrieb:


> there might be some copies in a private collection


Ich höre


----------



## mike79 (24. Juli 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs...


Coole Fotos...
Schaut vorne nach wenig Luft aus oder?
Und rein von der Körperhaltung ein wenig nach Überschlagen...aber da täuscht das Foto wohl


----------



## aju (24. Juli 2018)

Kein Überschlagen, aber maximaler Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das ist im steilen Gelände der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Vorne wenig Luft? In der Gabel ist eine für mein Gewicht eigentlich zu weiche Stahlfeder verbaut. Im 26er Baron 2.5 BCC fahre ich etwa 1 Bar. Das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung bei diesem Reifen sehr gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2018)

@a.nienie Wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen? Habt ihr Pläne?


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich höre


Schick mir bitte Deine Postanschrift dann schick ich Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2018)

Scheißverein!


----------



## BrotherMo (26. Juli 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Scheißverein!



+1


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2018)

Heute mal im Harz gewesen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juli 2018)

Solaris geht gut bergab!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2018)

@herrundmeister: Dankeschön 

Für alle:



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich würde mein dreimal getragenes FR Trikot der ersten Generation abgeben. Leider hat es so ein paar Laufmaschen, sonst top und geruchsneutral.
> In L einfach zu groß für mich.
> 
> Gegen faires Gebot.
> ...


----------



## orudne (31. Juli 2018)

Heute unter anderem ein bisschen Gravel mit dem Escapade:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2018)

neulich beim Fahrwerkstest


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2018)

Hinten federt nicht. Das zu hart.

Wir waren heute Crosscountry fahren. Ist kacke. Schnell rauf, langsam runter.


----------



## orudne (5. August 2018)

Heute das Rocket Gassi geführt


----------



## zec (5. August 2018)

Letztens in den Nockbergen. Habe bei der Abfahrt lustigerweise einen Kollegen mit einem grünen BFe getroffen. Habe mit ihm kurz gequatscht und bin ein Stückerl gefahren  .


----------



## Raui (6. August 2018)

Da ich gerade selbst dort im Urlaub bin, darf ich fragen wo du da genau gewesen bist? Bin zurZeit am Millstätter See, hier halten sich die „erlaubten“ Möglichkeiten stark in Grenzen 
Danke und Beste Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## zec (6. August 2018)

Schau dich mal hier um -> http://nockbike.com/wp/mountainbike-touren/

Die Tour, die ich gefahren bin war im Grund oben T8 und dann T1. Parken am besten in Feld am See am Schranken (Beginn der Mautstraße) und dann über die Mautstraße hoch. Oben kannst dann noch ein Stück auf der Schotterstraße fahren und dann ist bis zur Rossalmhütte bergauf Trail angesagt (das gleiche Stück, welches dann auch bergab fährst). 
Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann, wenngleich es nicht gerade ums Eck ist, sind die Trails am Weißensee bei der Naggler Alm. Die sind eine ziemliche Gaude und man kann per Muskelkraft oder mit Liftunterstützung rauf.


----------



## Raui (6. August 2018)

Vielen Dank
Werde ich testen, ist nicht weit von hier,
Weißensee hatte ich auch noch auf dem Plan sowie mit meinen Söhnen die Murmelbahn in Petzen
Besten Dank und eine Gute Zeit


----------



## zec (6. August 2018)

Auf die Petzen gehe ich morgen mit der Rakete auch wieder. Die Trails dort machen immer wieder Spaß. Weil du meintest, dass du mit deinen Söhnen hin fahren willst: Unterschätze nicht die Länge der Strecke. Die 1000hm auf 11km sind schon ein ordentliches Stück und die Murmelbahn hat auch die eine oder andere fiese Stelle, die zu bösen Stürzen führen kann.


----------



## Raui (6. August 2018)

Wir kennen die Strecke, waren 2016 und 2015 schon mal dort. Meine Jungs fahren mittlerweile wirklich gut und natürlich gut geschützt. Beim Älteren (12 Jahre) habe ich es zeitweise schwer, hinterher zu kommen, bleibe aber aus Sicherheit immer der letzte Fahrer. Ist ja klar. Und nach jeder Sektion wird gewartet.
Vielen Dank aber trotzdem und dir dann dort auch viel Spaß mit deiner Rakete. 
Bei uns ist Mi oder Fr geplant, mal sehn. 
Mein Bfe ist zu Zeit leider defekt, daher musste ich kurzum auf Aluminium ausweichen :-(


----------



## zec (6. August 2018)

Alles klar - dann wünsche ich euch auch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (8. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> neulich beim Fahrwerkstest


Hast Du nen neuen Helm?


----------



## Raui (8. August 2018)

@zec 
Danke nochmal für den tollen Tour-Tip.
 Bin heute von Feld am See aus hoch, erst bis zur Wegerhütte (sehr leckere Bretteljause), dann weiter Richtung Rossalmhütte. Bin hier dann allerdings wegen des Wetterumschwunges nur auf halbe Höhe gekommen und habe dann sicherheitshalber umgedreht . Tolle Abfahrt, richtig gut fand ich dann aber den alten Almweg,also T1. Der hat echt Spaß gemacht. 
Gestern bin ich in Döbriach hoch und den T25 runter. Heftig, aber ebenfalls sehr geil. 
Sonntag gehts nach Hause, mal sehen ob wir Petzen Wettermässig noch unterkriegen - morgen ist erstmal Badetag
Nochmals Danke und eine gute Zeit


----------



## craze (9. August 2018)

Neues Flare aufgebaut und am Wochenende gleich zu einer kleinen Bikepacking-Tour mit meinem Sohn aufgebrochen


----------



## aju (10. August 2018)

Noch ein Nachtrag von neulich am Donnersberg...


----------



## orudne (11. August 2018)

Heute mit dem besten Bike der Welt (auf Bewährung) unterwegs gewesen ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (11. August 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute mit dem besten Bike der Welt (auf Bewährung) unterwegs gewesen ;-)



Ah... OK... dachte Du bist schon unterwegs... sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können, denn auch @Watzefug und ich waren heute mit den Cotics in der Morgensonne unterwegs:


----------



## orudne (11. August 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ah... OK... dachte Du bist schon unterwegs... sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können, denn auch @Watzefug und ich waren heute mit den Cotics in der Morgensonne unterwegs:
> Anhang anzeigen 761560 Anhang anzeigen 761558 Anhang anzeigen 761559


Das war mir etwas zu früh ;-)


----------



## Aninaj (11. August 2018)

Zwei Bfe auf Tour


----------



## Hockdrik (11. August 2018)

BFe mit Lenkerhörnchen - das ist irgendwie ziemlich cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (12. August 2018)




----------



## Aninaj (12. August 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> BFe mit Lenkerhörnchen - das ist irgendwie ziemlich cool!



Hehe, da bist du aber der Erste, der das (außer mir) noch cool findet


----------



## Centi (12. August 2018)




----------



## Eaven (13. August 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> BFe mit Lenkerhörnchen - das ist irgendwie ziemlich cool!


...was ist eigentlich mit deinem neuen Bike? Hängt der Rahmen noch an der Wand oder hast du den schon aufgebaut?


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...was ist eigentlich mit deinem neuen Bike? Hängt der Rahmen noch an der Wand oder hast du den schon aufgebaut?


whistleblower


----------



## Eaven (13. August 2018)

Das System liest mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. August 2018)

das System liest offensichtlich nicht überall mit


----------



## frogmatic (14. August 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das System niest mit


Gesundheit


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. August 2018)

Nix Gesundheit. Ich hoffe die Keime sind multiresistent.


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. August 2018)

Mit dem FlareMAX unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. August 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Für alle:


Ist das Shirt noch da? Dann bitte PN


----------



## GT97 (17. August 2018)

Soul in der Vendée in Fronkreisch


----------



## Aninaj (17. August 2018)

Heute mal inkognito


----------



## Raui (19. August 2018)

Heute mal wieder mit meinem Lieblingsbike auf den heimischen Trails im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen. Für die technischen Sachen das beste Bike wo gibt. Außerdem war heute trotz des tollen Wetters kaum was los, da ja irgendwie alle Leute wegen des Datums (18.8.18) geheiratet haben . Freie Fahrt, hoch wie runter - geile Tour


----------



## Raui (19. August 2018)

.....und nachher noch Einkehr beim Winzer meines Vertrauens, einen Schoppen zischen


 ........herrlich


----------



## herrundmeister (20. August 2018)

der plan für heute, ganz einfach.
radhochtragen


 


 


 


 
passweizen & kuchen


 


 
runterfahren


 


 
weizen & kuchen


 
läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (20. August 2018)

sieht lohnenswert (Kuchen,  Weizen) aus. Wie heißt denn die Hütte, ab der man tragen darf bzw. um welches Seitental handelt es sich. Zielort wäre auch interessant.

Grüsse
Radzwei


----------



## herrundmeister (22. August 2018)

Details gerne per PM sobald wir wieder stabil fliessend Internet haben...

Heute war "Ruhetag", also wie das so ist mit einem Zwilling als Bootcamp Cpt - 5Std Trailrunning auf 2000m hoch und wieder runter - gaga.

Gestern wieder eher technisch...


----------



## herrundmeister (22. August 2018)

...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. August 2018)

Kennt Ihr das, wenn das hohle Bummern des Waldbodens mit seinen Wurzeln, Vogelgezwitscher und das Rauschen und Plätschern des peripheren Baches sich zu so einer Art Sinfonie vereinen? Man könnte es auch als Droge bezeichnen...
Sicher nicht unwichtig dabei ist natürlich die Ausstattung. Danke an dieser stelle an @tomybike für den Rahmen und an @Hockdrik für die Zusprache, ihn aufzubauen!


 



Jedenfalls ne absolut geniale Fuhre! 2017er SolarisMAX ohne longshot in XL und Champagner.

Und: scheiß auf LowCarb!


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ...


sorry jungs, seit die admins tapatalk für dieses forum gesperrt hat, kann ich von unterwegs keine bilder mehr hochladen.

hier der nachtrag:


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. August 2018)

Da kann ich grad nicht mithalten, heute waren nur 9h Autofahrt und Einrollen angesagt.
Burg noch da, Serpentinen mehr befestigt als letztes Jahr. Und die Erkenntnis, dass MM in Supersoft viel anstrengender ist als NN... was Wunder!
Mal schauen, was die nächsten 14 Tage so bringen.


----------



## a.nienie (26. August 2018)

@DasLangeElend schönen Urlaub!


----------



## brigdompteur (26. August 2018)

hier mal mein Escapade im Reise-Modus auf dem Weg zum Bodensee und anschließend zum Königssee.
Bild wurde in Speyer geschossen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2018)

Fährt sich das mit dem ganzen Graffel noch besser/sportlicher, als ein Reiserad mit Rennpellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (27. August 2018)

Nachtrag von Freitag


----------



## Marco-1900 (27. August 2018)

Leider kann ich keine Action Bilder Posten da ich meist alleine fahre und das das Bilder machen doch arg erschwert.


----------



## zec (27. August 2018)

Rocket in Aktion:


----------



## brigdompteur (27. August 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fährt sich das mit dem ganzen Graffel noch besser/sportlicher, als ein Reiserad mit Rennpellen?


Das kann ich gar nicht sagen habe hierzu keinen vergleich.Die ersten Km fuhr sich das Rad durch das Gewicht vorne etwas kopflastig aber daran habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt.Ich würde es immer wieder für so eine Radreise einsetzen.


----------



## zec (28. August 2018)

Heute hatte ich mit dem BFe Audienz beim Chef - das Bike hat sich sehr gut geschlagen  . Leider nur GoPro Screenshots.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. August 2018)

Urlaub Tag 3
Nachdem an Tag 2 Wandern angesagt war und nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde vor dem Abendessen blieb (warum geht das Tretlager eigentlich am ersten Tag des Urlaubs kaputt?), ging es dann gleich am Tag 3 mit 2500 tm in die Vollen. Aber ein herrlicher Tag, als ich das letzte mal hier war hatte ich Schmeeregen. Schöne flüssige Wege, Steine, Wurzeln, Spitzkehren, ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (29. August 2018)

Ein paar Aufnahmen aus meinem Sommerurlaub in Südtirol und Österreich!
Sagenhafte Traumtouren in Südtirol und geile Trails rocken in Serfaus Fiss Ladis !


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2018)

War Allgäu schon?  Gestern im Allgäu - 600hm in knapp unter 1h auf Asphalt hochgebolzt, da waren wir das erste Mal nass...



 



Pünktlich zur Abfahrt und 1h früher als vorhergesagt setzte dann der Starkregen ein. Ich bin ja nicht so der Stolperbiker, insofern wäre der Trail trocken schon eine Herausforderung gewesen. Auf dem dann sehr schnell sehr schmierigen Untergrund war ich dann doch recht häufig ausserhalb meiner Komfortzone... trotzdem eine nachhaltige und coole Erfahrung, danke nochmal an meinen Kumpel @DJT für‘s Guiden. Nächstes Mal dann im Trockenen, die Linie kenne ich ja jetzt


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. August 2018)

Klar war Allgäu schon.
Aju ist ja fast Dauerbesucher hier.


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> hier mal mein Escapade im Reise-Modus auf dem Weg zum Bodensee und anschließend zum Königssee.
> Bild wurde in Speyer geschossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 766441


Von der Beladung her könnte es auch ein Umzugsrad sein  Gute Reise auf jeden Fall


----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. August 2018)

Gestern mit der Escapade >2.000 Hm am Stück. Auch ohne Gepäck ein hartes Stück Arbeit :-D

Zum Beginn der Abfahrt



 
Die Tage davor waren gemütlicher


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. August 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> der plan für heute, ganz einfach.
> radhochtragen
> Anhang anzeigen 764581
> Anhang anzeigen 764586
> ...


Haben wir uns knapp verpasst, bin von hinten hoch......
Leider kein Cotic.........


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2018)

hätten wir uns ja an der hütte treffen können :-D


----------



## aju (2. September 2018)

Gestern noch beim Cotic Demowochenende, waren heute schon wir schon etwas weiter südlich unterwegs...


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2018)

Dezent anspruchsvoller.


----------



## zec (3. September 2018)

Dezent anspruchsvoller passt auch zu meinem neuen Video - "Herumhorsteln" mit dem BFe  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (3. September 2018)

Heute ist der Versuch, einen Rund 3400 Meter hohen Gipfel zu besteigen auf 3250 Metern Höhe im Schnee und schlechter Sicht stecken geblieben



Landschaftlich war die Tour trotzdem grandios. Und ein wenig gefahren sind wir auch...


----------



## aju (4. September 2018)

Heute war die Fotosausbeute leider nicht so gut, aber die Tour dafür umso besser.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2018)

Schöne Fotos Aju und viel Vergnügen. Weiter so.


----------



## zec (5. September 2018)

Ui, das letzte Foto gefällt mir - Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang  .


----------



## aju (5. September 2018)

Heute waren wir mal wieder auf unserem Lieblingsberg...


----------



## aju (6. September 2018)

Auch heute waren wir wieder unterwegs


----------



## frogmatic (7. September 2018)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos Aju und viel Vergnügen. Weiter so.


Der Herr Flugrost


----------



## orudne (7. September 2018)

Heute wieder in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs gewesen. 

Die Farben explodieren schon im Wald. Mal schauen was der Herbst noch bringt!

Hätte gerne noch mehr Bilder gemacht, aber wollte noch lieber mehr fahren ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2018)

Es grünt so grün…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. September 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Es grünt so grün…


Und im Herbst kommt noch fast red dazu


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Und im Herbst kommt noch fast red dazu


Dann hoffen wir mal, dass uns das alle auch schneller macht 

Da mir das Wochenende im Pfälzer Wald 'nicht gereicht hat', habe ich diese Woche an diversen Tagen gleich wieder Hamburg unsicher gemacht, dabei ist auch dieses schöne Werk entstanden:


----------



## orudne (9. September 2018)

Kleiner Cotic owners ride in S heute:
;-)





Super Runde mit großartigen Rädern bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## Eaven (9. September 2018)

Stuttgart rockt...


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Stuttgart rockt...


aber nur wenn man da nicht mit dem auto durch/ vorbei muß.

die trails aber klasse für stadtnah.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Kleiner Cotic owners ride in S heute:
> Super Runde mit großartigen Rädern bei bestem Wetter!



Nachtrag zu Sonntag: findet Ihr nicht auch, dass Cotic Fahrer typische Eisdielen-Biker sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (10. September 2018)

Gestern die letzte Fahrt in den Sonnenuntergang, bevor es wieder nach Hause ging


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2018)

The Decomposition Of Violets - oder mein alteschuleschmalpfadfeilchen.


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> The Decomposition Of Violets - oder mein alteschuleschmalpfadfeilchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 771523


Mich würde dabei ja der blaue Einstellknopf stören. Passt so gar nicht 

...
...
...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. September 2018)

Hier ein Clip von @Lord Shadow und meiner Wenigkeit in Hahnenklee von vor einem Monat. 

@a.nienie Wunderschön der Lenker!


----------



## zec (12. September 2018)

0:55 -> Straightline! Why?! 
Geiler Trail und schön Gas gegeben  .


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2018)

Bei 0:55 muss man ein paar Mal fahren, bevor man die schnelle Linie linksrum hat. Vgl. Philipps Kommentar.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. September 2018)

Felsenland Rock Race


----------



## orudne (16. September 2018)

Zwei Cotics im Morgengrauen, in ihrem natürlichen Habitat. 
;-)


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2018)

nach dem frühstück kurz ein paar pfälzische spitzkehren.


 


 


 
... dumm, wenn man wie @herrundmeister eine geschraubte sattelklemme hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2018)

für @Eaven


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773378


habe bei den eingängern noch ein wenig geschrieben, aber nicht durch autocorrect laufen lassen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2018)

@herrundmeister 
Nur, dass du nicht denkst, ich würdige deine Sticker nicht:


----------



## jengo78 (23. September 2018)

Gestern auf dem Königstuhl/Heidelberg!
Traumhaftes Wetter


----------



## orudne (23. September 2018)

Heute ne schöne Runde in den bereits herbstlichen Wäldern gedreht.

Ehemaliger Dirt/FR-Spot unter einer Autobahnbrücke




Erkenntnis des Tages
#iamfasteronmyrocket


----------



## dangerousD (23. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute ne schöne Runde in den bereits herbstlichen Wäldern gedreht.
> 
> Ehemaliger Dirt/FR-Spot unter einer Autobahnbrücke
> Anhang anzeigen 776061
> ...


#IcancatchyouonmyFlareMax 

War heute auch unterwegs. Gestartet bei waagerechtem Regen, im ersten ernsthaften Anstieg dann in der Sonne beinahe verdampft. Also Jacke aus, aber wohin damit?

#bikepackinglightwithaFlareMax


 
Quali nicht so dolle wegen Dampf auf der Linse


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2018)

Bei der Autobahnrunde war ich auch dabei.
Um nicht allzu sehr aus dem Rahmen zu fallen:
#ifeelfasteronmysolarismax
#ihatedmrpinsinmyshin




Und: man kann mit Cotic auch prima kochen!


----------



## orudne (23. September 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> #IcancatchyouonmyFlareMax



#youarefasteronanybike


Das was Du hast, kann ich mir nicht kaufen... skill!


----------



## dangerousD (23. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> #youarefasteronanybike
> 
> 
> Das was Du hast, kann ich mir nicht kaufen... skill!


Ach was.- jahrelange Übung. Da kommst Du auch noch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (29. September 2018)

Bissl windig gewesen heute
Genügen Bikestands gab es wenigstens zum Ausruhen


----------



## herrundmeister (30. September 2018)

Heute das S BFe aufm Pumptrack getestet. Schade das ich es bald an den Junior abtreten muss. Macht tierisch Spass. Und ja, mein Handy löst zu langsam aus - macht es für Ben nicht einfacher


----------



## aju (30. September 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute das S BFe aufm Pumptrack getestet. Schade das ich es bald an den Junior abtreten muss. Macht tierisch Spass. ...



Dass das S BFe mit der klassischen Geometrie tierisch Spass macht, kann ich nur bestätigen. Letzten Sonntag aufgebaut und heute das erste mal damit unterwegs gewesen:



Es fährt sich so direkt und verspielt, dass es ganz einfach mehr Spass bringt als die neuen. Die fahren sich im Vergleich dazu viel zu träge. Meiner Meinung nach ist - gerade beim Hardtail - das heute angesagte immer flacher, länger ein Irrweg. Aber wenn die Leute es so wollen, kann man ihnen halt auch nicht helfen


----------



## orudne (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Trails sind noch staubig, die Blätter werden langsam wieder bunt, die Räder sind es schon. 

Carbon im Stahl-Sandwich:


----------



## jengo78 (6. Oktober 2018)

Herrliches, warmes Oktoberwetter


----------



## zec (6. Oktober 2018)

Hoffentlich ohne "herrlich" warmes Bier  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (6. Oktober 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ohne "herrlich" warmes Bier  .



Das hatte ich oben auf dem Berg (Kiosk Fuchsbau) als Wegeproviant aufgesammelt!War schön kühl dort, bis unten war es noch angenehm zum Trinken
Als Gipfelgetränk bevorzuge ich nen alkoholfreies Bier.
Ja gut, am Cotic Testtag hatte ich nen großen Schorle auf dem Berg, aber in der „Palz“ trinkt man halt Woi und da geht nur mit Stoff


----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2018)

Heute bei bestem Sommerwetter unterwegs gewesen!!



 
In Stuttgart gibt es jetzt ein Radnetz!
Wobei ich mich frage, ob ein Netz aus nur einer Linie bestehen kann ;-)


----------



## xc_runner (7. Oktober 2018)

Schönes, warmes Oktoberwetter



 

wenn man mal ne Tour mit nem Rennradler fährt


----------



## craze (9. Oktober 2018)

Der Sommer nimmt Gott sei Dank immer noch kein Ende und jeder Sonnenstrahl wird ausgenutzt


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Oktober 2018)

Aloha,

hat jemand einen Tipp für Flaschenhalter mit kleinerem Durchmesser? Bei meinem Rocket stoßen alle (5 verschiedene) Halter und Flaschen am CC DB IL Air - Dämpfer an... 

Danke!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Oktober 2018)

Sowas?

https://www.bike24.de/p1219119.html


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Oktober 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1219119.html



Fast! Knapp daneben


----------



## Raui (10. Oktober 2018)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> hat jemand einen Tipp für Flaschenhalter mit kleinerem Durchmesser? Bei meinem Rocket stoßen alle (5 verschiedene) Halter und Flaschen am CC DB IL Air - Dämpfer an...
> 
> Danke!



Fabric Cageless, hatte ich an meinem Rocket, hat tadellos gehalten und kam sich nicht mit dem Dämpfer in Quere!


----------



## lucie (10. Oktober 2018)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> hat jemand einen Tipp für Flaschenhalter mit kleinerem Durchmesser? Bei meinem Rocket stoßen alle (5 verschiedene) Halter und Flaschen am CC DB IL Air - Dämpfer an...
> 
> Danke!



Fidlock. Da kann man die Flasche seitlich rausnehmem.






Und schwups, wech isses - naja fast.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (11. Oktober 2018)

Danke schonmal, werde ich mir mal ansehen.

Der CC DB IL hat halt einen Außendurchmesser von ca.54mm im Vergleich zum RS Monarch mit 44mm...

Rocket in Rahmengröße "M".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (11. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal wieder bei Traumwetter das FlareMAX ausgeführt...











LG
Der Stefan


----------



## John_Boy (12. Oktober 2018)

Mitte Oktober und man kann noch mit kurzen Sachen fahren. Und wir alle so: Yeah!!! Braunkohle !!!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2018)




----------



## singletrailer67 (12. Oktober 2018)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober und man kann noch mit kurzen Sachen fahren. Und wir alle so: Yeah!!! Braunkohle !!!


Interessante Hypothese...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Oktober 2018)

Die gute alte Bifi läuft jetzt auch auf modernem 1x11 und macht ordentlich Spaß als Rad für die Stadt zum Spielen (so wie heute) und natürlich auch auf den Trails , denn #26ain'tdead!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2018)

crosspost


----------



## jengo78 (13. Oktober 2018)

Neuen Trail( oder besser Downhill) entdeckt

 

 

 

 


Wenn Forstwirtschaft und Jäger eng zusammenarbeiten =>

 Was für ein geiles Wetter!
Und das im Oktober
Geniesst Es


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2018)

Heute Temperaturrekord für Oktober in Chur/CH: 27,2 Grad... und wir waren ganz in der Nähe. Bilderserie aus Laax:



 

 

 

 

 





 



Genialer Tag in den Bergen


----------



## Centi (13. Oktober 2018)

Hubs, wird das schnell dunkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (13. Oktober 2018)

Centi schrieb:


> Hubs, wird das schnell dunkel!



die teure Hardware mit der ausgereiften Software hat mal wieder grüne Punkte gezaubert


----------



## tomybike (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## shutupandride (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Oktober 2018)

Tour in den geliebten Wupperbergen...













LG
Der Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2018)

stefan, wir müßen Dich unbedingt besuchen... wenn der winter mild wird...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2018)

crosspost
...



ein traumwetter. ende oktober und kurz/kurz. und das licht <3

26 zoll, cc reifen und mechanische scheibenbremsen, da ordnet man sich bergab lieber hinten ein ;-)
Anhang anzeigen 786333 
... um bergauf dann vorrauszupreschen. bis der rest kommt kann man schöne bilder schiessen.
Anhang anzeigen 786334 
wobei ich heute trotz 32/16 an den rampen mehr ackern mußte als sonst... das alter?

zum abschluss dann noch die wahren long distance singlespeed heros beobachtet
Anhang anzeigen 786335 
wildgänse? kraniche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wildgänse? kraniche?



Pixel?


----------



## Eaven (21. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> zum abschluss dann noch die wahren long distance singlespeed heros beobachtet
> Anhang anzeigen 786335
> wildgänse? kraniche?


......die Truppe links scheint noch in der Ausbildung...die Formation sitzt noch nicht


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ......die Truppe links scheint noch in der Ausbildung...die Formation sitzt noch nicht


belgischer kreisel.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Oktober 2018)

Angeblich war ja heut der letzte Tag des Sommers.....


----------



## orudne (21. Oktober 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Angeblich war ja heut der letzte Tag des Sommers.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 786622


... aber heute war es sowas von Herbst.
Musste mich erst in der Badewanne wieder auftauen.

Schön war es trotzdem heute.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2018)

wenn Du noch mitten in der nacht losfährst...


----------



## lucie (21. Oktober 2018)

Nach einigen Updates und eigener Genesung heute mal wieder mit dem Neuzugang unterwegs. Und was soll ich sagen: ich glaube, jetzt werden wir so langsam Freunde:


----------



## shutupandride (21. Oktober 2018)

Im Frühtau zu Berge ...


----------



## Nussketier (21. Oktober 2018)

Goldener Herbst ist voll gut:


----------



## Thommul (22. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stefan, wir müßen Dich unbedingt besuchen... wenn der winter mild wird...


Nächstes Cotic Treffen in den Wupperbergen ❓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (23. Oktober 2018)

Zum Thema "Goldener Herbst" kann ich auch etwas beitragen:


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Oktober 2018)

Stahl im Stahlkäfig...


----------



## singletrailer67 (28. Oktober 2018)

Trailsonntag in den Wupperbergen...


----------



## muwata (28. Oktober 2018)

Heute haben wir die erste angezuckerte Runde im Trailcenter Rabenberg drehen dürfen.


----------



## orudne (28. Oktober 2018)

muwata schrieb:


> ... angezuckerte Runde im Trailcenter Rabenberg ...



... bei uns: Bikepark Beerfelden ..., oben Schnee unten Regen. Insgesamt „very British“, die  Bedingungen! (aber saugeil wars!)


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2018)

beerfelden war ich seit jahren nicht mehr...


----------



## orudne (28. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> beerfelden war ich seit jahren nicht mehr...



Ich war heute zum ersten Mal, aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal!
Weiß nicht, ob ich da mit einem Hardtail Spaß hätte, aber die Raketen hatten heute viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich war heute zum ersten Mal, aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal!
> Weiß nicht, ob ich da mit einem Hardtail Spaß hätte, aber die Raketen hatten heute viel Spaß ;-)


wir sind damals oft dort gefahren. die anfahrt ist aber lästig so mitten durch den odenwald. und teilweise hat es mich etwas genervt, dass jedes mal wenn wir da waren der krankenwagen jemand mitgenommen hat (nicht von unser truppe), weil die strecken oft von den jungen wilden unterschätzt werden. die stimmung ist aber dennoch ganz gut dort & die strecken damals auch mit dem HT machbar.


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2018)

Herbst ist einfach genial:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2018)

Herbst wird langsam zum Winter... Am Odilienberg in den Vogesen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2018)

Schnee? Ohje 

Bei uns waren heute angenehme ölf Grad und Sonnenschein, perfektes Wetter für 2h Street auf unseren Bifis. @Lord Shadow




Außerdem sammeln sich Punkte für den Winterpokal ja auch nicht vom Sitzen am PC  (Der Bauch darf nicht so dick und die Waden nicht so dünn werden wie letzten Winter...).


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2018)

Voll lieb, dass du nicht erwähnt hast, dass es sich um meinen Bauch handelte


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem sammeln sich Punkte für den Winterpokal ja auch nicht vom Sitzen am PC  ...


....show me Strava, or i didn't happen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2018)

Wir sind zu schnell für Strava 

Danke @scylla


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir sind zu schnell für Strava


Auch das gilt es zu beweisen. Soll ich schon mal die Ferienwohnung reservieren, ich fahre den Marathon und ihr:
https://willingen.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (1. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Auch das gilt es zu beweisen. Soll ich schon mal die Ferienwohnung reservieren, ich fahre den Marathon und ihr:
> https://willingen.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/


Wenn Du Startgeld und Unterkunft bezahlst.........


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Hm, du meinst wir sollten 2019 in Willingen mal eine Cotic Olympiade mit den Disziplinen Marathon, Enduro und Downhill machen? 

Michi, dir ist schon klar das es dann in verschiedenen Altersklassen gewertet wird  In meinen guten Zeiten habe ich es in Willingen maximal unter die Top 20*%* in meiner Altersklasse geschafft, nicht zu verwechseln mit Top20


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Hm, du meinst wir sollten 2019 in Willingen mal eine Cotic Olympiade mit den Disziplinen Marathon, Enduro und Downhill machen?


Klingt geil! Fliegt ihr mich dafür aus Norwegen ein? 

Und Strava gibbet nüsch


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Ich checke mal was in Willigen geht


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Hm, du meinst wir sollten 2019 in Willingen mal eine Cotic Olympiade mit den Disziplinen Marathon, Enduro und Downhill machen?
> 
> Michi, dir ist schon klar das es dann in verschiedenen Altersklassen gewertet wird  In meinen guten Zeiten habe ich es in Willingen maximal unter die Top 20*%* in meiner Altersklasse geschafft, nicht zu verwechseln mit Top20


*
Strecke* *Distanz* *Höhenmeter*
Kurze Strecke 53 km 1.463 hm
Mittlere Strecke 88 km 2.463 hm
Lange Strecke 116 km 3.220 hm 

ordentlich.

aber ich habe nicht vor mit 2.000 leuten in einem rennen zu starten.


----------



## Raui (1. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich checke mal was in Willigen geht





a.nienie schrieb:


> *Strecke* *Distanz* *Höhenmeter*
> Kurze Strecke 53 km 1.463 hm
> Mittlere Strecke 88 km 2.463 hm
> Lange Strecke 116 km 3.220 hm
> ...



 Wird hart, aber ich wäre dabei - kurze oder mittlere Distanz, kann man ja während des Rennens entscheiden, die Lange schaffe ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr 
Ich bin mit der Familie eh 2 Tage dort - wäre doch lässig mit einer  COTIC - Mannschaft anzutreten ..........


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. November 2018)

Wäre aber ne schlechte Werbung, wenn ich mitfahre, letzte Plätze sind nicht gut für den Ruf ;-)
Und beim Enduro wird man sicher von den ganzen Heizern umgefahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2018)

Bäh. Lange Distanz mit Dualply...


----------



## herrundmeister (1. November 2018)

Und das ist sicher die MTB Marathon Disziplin und nicht Rennrad? Kein Bergrennen?
Das klingt nach senkrecht den Berg hoch  Da müssten Rad und Fahrer noch ordentlich abspecken


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Das mit der Cotic Olympiade in Wiilingen war von mir nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, eher als Provokation an die Jungs die meinen schnell fahren zu können  So mit Zeitmessung und im Vergleich mit hunderten Bekloppten an der Startlinie relativiert sich die eigene Leistung  Mitte Mai 88km oder 116km schnell fahren ist verdammt hart, die Anforderungen der Enduro Strecke kann ich nicht einschätzen, ist nicht meine Kaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Wäre aber ne schlechte Werbung, wenn ich mitfahre, letzte Plätze sind nicht gut für den Ruf ;-)
> Und beim Enduro wird man sicher von den ganzen Heizern umgefahren


es geht doch nur darum den firmennamen zu präsentieren und zwar über das gesammte starterfeld.
ok, eigentlich geht es nur darum, dass wir alle zusammen hopfenblütentee trinken :-D


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bäh. Lange Distanz mit Dualply...


singlespeed

oh jeeeeee


----------



## Eaven (1. November 2018)

Und jetzt im Ernst. In KW 47 bin ich bei den Brits zu Besuch, es geht u.a. um die Jahresplanung 2019. 

Da sieht es im Moment mau aus mit einem weiteren Demoevent in Deutschland, Sam scheint mit Events auf der Insel schon mächtig ausgebucht zu sein. Wer mag darf gern bei Sam und Cy nerven und fragen wann Black Betty das nächste Mal nach Deutschland kommt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es geht doch nur darum den firmennamen zu präsentieren und zwar über das gesammte starterfeld.
> ok, eigentlich geht es nur darum, dass wir alle zusammen hopfenblütentee trinken :-D



OK.. bin bei beidem dabei, zusammen ne gute Zeit haben und das Starterfeld abdecken.. ich übernehme das Ende der Kurzstrecke. Ich hätte zwar auch mal Lust auf Endoro, aber bei so nem Event macht mir das Angst.


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Ernst. In KW 47 bin ich bei den Brits zu Besuch, es geht u.a. um die Jahresplanung 2019.
> 
> Da sieht es im Moment mau aus mit einem weiteren Demoevent in Deutschland, Sam scheint mit Events auf der Insel schon mächtig ausgebucht zu sein. Wer mag darf gern bei Sam und Cy nerven und fragen wann Black Betty das nächste Mal nach Deutschland kommt.


Du bist doch so weit frei, mal mit ein paar homies ein mtb rennen zu fahren, oder mußt Du papa cy da fragen ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2018)

Big Business läuft nicht ohne Zustimmung des Vorstandsvorsitzenden.

Und überhaupt: Wenn es eh kein DemoEvent gibt, ist der deutsche Markt halt abgehakt und wir können uffe Kacke hauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> singlespeed
> 
> oh jeeeeee



Und mit 26"!


----------



## Schwimmer (1. November 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Und mit 26"!



Obacht Malte, sonst ergeht es Dir noch wie diesem Herren am Ende des Ausschnitts ...


----------



## herrundmeister (2. November 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Und mit 26"!



69 bzw. 96!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (2. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du bist doch so weit frei, mal mit ein paar homies ein mtb rennen zu fahren, oder mußt Du papa cy da fragen ;-)


 ...es bezog sich auf ein Demo-Event an dem Sam mit Black Betty (der Name des schwarzen Vans) und den Demobikes am Start ist. Klar das eine oder andere Cotic Treffen sollte nächstes Jahr in D-land laufen und dazu brauchen wir die Brits nicht.


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2018)

Mal wieder ein Bild... St. Martin im Kofel, Bergstation, heute kurz vor 09:00...


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild... St. Martin im Kofel, Bergstation, heute kurz vor 09:00...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 790526



Da hat einer Morter geklaut! Das ganze Tal fehlt!!!


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Da hat einer Morter geklaut! Das ganze Tal fehlt!!!


Da kann ich Dich beruhigen. 300hm weiter unten hat man die Wolken von unten gesehen, und das Tal von oben Alles gut. Naja, fast... das Jahrhundertunwetter diese Woche hat dem Wald ordentlich zugesetzt. Viel Windbruch, etliche Trails aktuell gesperrt. Aber Tschilli ging. Annaberg war allerdings dicht...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. November 2018)

Herbst sieht dann in Stuttgart so aus:


----------



## Eaven (2. November 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Herbst sieht dann in Stuttgart so aus:...


...das ist ja goldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> 69 bzw. 96!



.. oder doch 4711 ...


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> .. oder doch 4711 ...


Hauptsache nicht 0815...


----------



## tomybike (3. November 2018)

Herbst in Heidelberg


----------



## tomybike (4. November 2018)




----------



## singletrailer67 (4. November 2018)

Traumhafte Herbsttour in den Wuppertaler Wäldern...


----------



## jengo78 (4. November 2018)

tomybike schrieb:


> Herbst in Heidelberg



Kommt Ihr von hier oder nur zu Besuch in unserer, schönen Gegend?


----------



## Raui (5. November 2018)

Heute mit neuem Solaris im herbstlichen Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen. Ich bin begeistert, was mit der neuen Geo in Kombi mit den großen Reifen möglich ist. Bergauf, wie auch und vor allen Dingen bergab. Allerdings will es deutlich aktiver gefahren werden, als mein altes Bfe, hat man sich aber schnell dran gewöhnt. 2fach funktioniert trotz Non - Boost Umwerfer echt gut, danke nochmal an @GT97 für die Tipps zur Montage. Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die einem nach einer ersten Tour mit neuem Bike immer so auffallen, ist mein Problem z. Zt, dass das Teil nicht auf meinen Autoträger passt, Radstand zu lang. Die Räder gehen zwar gerade so noch drauf, Riemen aber nicht mehr drum. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen . Ansonsten ein hammergeiles Gerät


----------



## Raui (5. November 2018)




----------



## Eaven (5. November 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 791610 Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die einem nach einer ersten Tour mit neuem Bike immer so auffallen, ist mein Problem z. Zt, dass das Teil nicht auf meinen Autoträger passt, Radstand zu lang....


 Das Problem habe ich schon vor ein paar Monaten bemerkt.....Radträger, Radtaschen, Radkoffer....passt alles nicht mehr....und in den Karton mit den "Oldschool-Vorbauten" kommen nun die 70mm Vorbauten zu den 100ern aus dem Jahr 2017


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich schon vor ein paar Monaten bemerkt.....Radträger, Radtaschen, Radkoffer....passt alles nicht mehr....und in den Karton mit den "Oldschool-Vorbauten" kommen nun die 70mm Vorbauten zu den 100ern aus dem Jahr 2017


Da bist Du aber weit hinterher... ich fahre seit 2001 nur noch 50er 

100er in 2017 für spassorientierte Bikes? Gruselig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (5. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> 100er in 2017 für spassorientierte Bikes? Gruselig...


Sogar in 2018 wird das noch gefahren!


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Sogar in 2018 wird das noch gefahren!


Am Crosser, oder wie?


----------



## herrundmeister (5. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Am Crosser, oder wie?


Solaris MAX! -25 Grad weil das Ding vorne so hoch ist. Am Crosser sind es nur 80mm


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. November 2018)

FlareMAX...mal wieder Wupperberge...











LG
Der Stefan


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2018)

Kürzlich mit den Cotics im Schwarzwald unterwegs


----------



## navidoppel (9. November 2018)

Im Touran ? - Finde es auch immer klasse, wie schnell und gut sich die Sitze ausbauen lassen und Bikes verstaut werden können.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2018)

Ja, sehr praktischer Kubus. Kann easy auch drei Leute mit drei Bikes nir mit VR-Ausbau. Leider demnächst Euro 4-Diesel-Fahrverbots-Opfer. :-(


----------



## jengo78 (10. November 2018)

Herbstwetter ist ganz schön!
Aber Sommer wäre mir heute echt lieber gewesen


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Solaris Longshot nehme ich an, in welcher Größe?
Interessant, dass es gar nicht mehr sooo lang aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (11. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Solaris Longshot nehme ich an, in welcher Größe?
> Interessant, dass es gar nicht mehr sooo lang aussieht.


Es sieht nicht sooo lang aus, weil es nicht lang ist  
Classic BFe 26 in S


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Ah... da habe ich mich ordentlich von den "ungewöhnlich kleinen" Rädern verschaukeln lassen!  

Das Wrap-Decal sah zudem so golden aus wie beim aktuellen Solaris. So täuscht man sich.


----------



## jengo78 (11. November 2018)

Fast


----------



## orudne (11. November 2018)

Hausrunde im Herbst:
Auch das Raketchen macht Spaß.
(Das wohl geilste Zweitrad, das ich jemals hatte!)


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2018)

Heute mit dem 'Erstrad auf Probe' unterwegs


----------



## Centi (11. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (12. November 2018)

Nicht heute, sondern im Juni war ich mit dem BFe am Gardasee:


----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

Fliegt....




Und XL und 29Zoll kann auch noch Kurven :O


----------



## jengo78 (12. November 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Nicht heute, sondern im Juni war ich mit dem BFe am Gardasee



Sehr geile Aufnahmen

Die Musik dazu ist zwar net meins, aber zu dem Video passt es wie die Faust auf‘s Auge und lässt mich in so ne Art Trancezustand gleiten


----------



## Raui (13. November 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Nicht heute, sondern im Juni war ich mit dem BFe am Gardasee:



Wie immer ein wirklich schönes Video. 
Was ist das denn genau für eine Kettenführung, die du da montiert hast ?


----------



## aju (13. November 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Wie immer ein wirklich schönes Video.
> Was ist das denn genau für eine Kettenführung, die du da montiert hast ?


Das ist eine Eigenbau-Kefü für ein auf der inneren Position montiertes Kettenblatt. Befestigt ist das ganze an den ISCG-Laschen. Fotos:


----------



## Vogelsito (14. November 2018)

Heute war Suppe:



 
Aber nachdem ich nach dem Aufbau wegen Grippe noch nicht richtig fahren konnte, musste ich raus.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. November 2018)

Sieht lang aus


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. November 2018)

Bei mir Träumchen-Wetter...!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. November 2018)

Hier auch,- am Freitag:


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2018)

tatsächlich nicht ein photo gemacht heute, eigentlich sollte es ja was für die challenge#25 werden, aber irgendwie bin ich dafür zu ungelenkig...

ok, runter kommt man immer... das war vor dem boxkampf mit dem nagel.




clip




clipclap

jedesfalls brauche ich mir keine gedanken mehr darüber zu machen, ob ich das wolftooth blatt dem @-zor- verkaufe ;-)

wird wieder zeit für das 26T blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (18. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> tatsächlich nicht ein photo gemacht heute, eigentlich sollte es ja was für die challenge#25 werden, aber irgendwie bin ich dafür zu ungelenkig...
> 
> ok, runter kommt man immer... das war vor dem boxkampf mit dem nagel.
> 
> ...



Respekt...das wäre bei mir vermutlich ein 1a-Seemannsköpper geworden...


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. November 2018)

Das schöne Wetter nimmt kein Ende, tiefenentspannte Tour bis in die blaue Stunde hinein...ohne Herzklabastermomente wie bei @a.nienie


----------



## orudne (20. November 2018)

Heute im wunderschönen Herbstwald etwas Rakete geflogen:

Fototapete „Holz vor der Hütte“:


 

Diesmal Fototapete „wildes Stuttgart“


 
(Wild bezieht sich darauf, dass da die Kehrwoche am Wochenende nicht gemacht wurde. )

Und für die ganz kleinen unter uns „Wimmelbild - finde den Fehler!“


----------



## scylla (20. November 2018)

Der Rakete hat das Fliegen so gut gefallen, dass sie auch ohne dich noch ein wenig fliegen wollte?
So lange es nur das Material ist...


----------



## orudne (20. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Rakete hat das Fliegen so gut gefallen, dass sie auch ohne dich noch ein wenig fliegen wollte?
> So lange es nur das Material ist...


Ja, wir haben Synchronturnen, Rolle vorwärts geübt.

An der Choreografie müssen wir noch etwas üben ;-)


----------



## Eaven (20. November 2018)

Nee, ich dachte der Lenker wäre unzerstörbar....egal, Hauptsache der Fahrer ist heil.


----------



## John_Boy (20. November 2018)

Gut dass das Rad steht und nicht auf der Strasse gefahren wird, es hat ja nur eine Bremse.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2018)

pflaster für den fahrer...


----------



## orudne (20. November 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nee, ich dachte der Lenker wäre unzerstörbar....egal, Hauptsache der Fahrer ist heil.


ja, alles gut bei mir.

Zum Glück hatte ich keinen Plastik Lenker dran, das wäre teuer geworden ;-)



a.nienie schrieb:


> pflaster für den fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (22. November 2018)

Gestern mit den Cotic unterwegs...


----------



## Eaven (22. November 2018)

Es wird Winter...der Aju hat seinen Schlauch-Spritzschutz aufgezogen


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2018)

heute mit dem kleinen unterwegs, um später noch den beitrag für #26 zu filmen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2018)

Cotic Stuttgart rollt wieder...


----------



## damianfromhell (25. November 2018)

Immerhin 1 Cotic


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2018)

So, Jungfernfahrt nach knapp über 30km und 1000hm beendet. Ich muss sagen: verdammt schnelles Geröhr 






@Hockdrik
Hier ein Trail, den meine Kids heute morgen mit dem Laubföhn geräumt und getrocknet haben 






Kurz vor der finalen Abfahrt:




@Sven_Kiel
Ich habe mich echt bemüht, aber mehr Dreck gab‘s nicht - ich schwör! 







Erstes Fazit:

1. Leider geil.
2. Fährt sich wie ein BMX auf Steroiden. Super schnell im Antritt (logo, Hardtail), aber durch fehlendes Gewicht schießt es nach vorn und vor allem oben. Das Ding fliegt gern 
3. Spitzkehrenbeschleuniger. Da die Gabel knapp 200g schwerer ist, als der Rahmen, ankert sie gut und das leichte Heck fliegt ums Eck. Selbst skandinavisches Flicken geht wie von selbst 
4. Wie geil ist bitte die DVO Sapphire? Trotz nur 32mm Standrohrdurchmesser kein Vibrieren oder Wegbiegen beim Bremsen, wie ich es schon bei vergleichbar dünnen RS-Gabeln erlebt habe (trotz damals 20mm Steckachse). Zudem Dämpfung top, kein Wegtauchen, klebt trotzdem am Boden und hat schönen Pop. Musste heute statt der XTR auf meine alte ZEE zurückgreifen, da die vordere XTR out of the box leider ohne Druckpunkt kam... und dennoch kein Durchbiegen mit 203er Scheibe und 100kg Fahrergewicht.

Das war‘s für‘s Erste. Mein FlareMax hat trotzdem seine Berechtigung - for when the trails get nasty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2018)

Alles richtig gemacht! 

Ein Longshot als BMX zu bezeichnen, halte ich zwar für gewagt, aber OK, Du fährst die Rahmen ja auch eher kleiner als empfohlen (oder liegst Du noch im empfohlenen L Bereich?). 

Herr Gitarre empfindet sein LS Solaris übrigens als sperriger im Vergleich zum LS FlareMAX. Bei Dir annersrum, oder?

Was hat die Gabel an Federweg?


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2018)

Das Soda ist definitiv für mich nicht sperriger. Beide in L, für die ich an der Obergrenze bin. Aber ich fahre ja auch mit oldschool 50mm Vorbau  Gabel hat 140mm. 

Der Vergleich mit dem BMX kommt eher vom schnellen Antritt und dem leichten Abheben - unabhängig von der Länge  Da waren selbst meine vorherigen Solaris etwas träger... keine Ahnung, ob das nun Geo, Material oder einfach nur Einbildung ist


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2018)

Neulich mit dem Rad unterwegs:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2018)

Irgendwie unwirklich sauber, dass Rad für Ende November


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. November 2018)

Den Sattel kann man so fahren?


----------



## scylla (29. November 2018)

da er es augenscheinlich tut, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch kann


----------



## Schwimmer (29. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> da er es augenscheinlich tut, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er auch kann



Ich hab' schon Jungs gesehen, die ihre bar ends steil nach unten montiert hatten ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2018)

Vorgestern früh:
Mit ausreichend Kälte, Merch und Lampen, kann man sogar ein hübsches Rocket verunstalten.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. November 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Den Sattel kann man so fahren?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Den drehe ich für Fotos immer extra vorne runter


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. November 2018)

Dachte ich mir schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (1. Dezember 2018)

Den Advent øld skøl einläuten:


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

@guitarman-3000 @Watzefug und ich waren heute mit den Cotics unterwegs:



 
Lustigerweise sind wir so richtig dreckig nur auf den Transferstrecken zwischen den Trails geworden ;-)
Der Wald selber ist teilweise noch erstaunlich trocken.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2018)

Advent, Advent. ..


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Mach die orange Gabel da raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mach die orange Gabel da raus


Hab auch schon gefragt. Finde, zu grün passt die viel besser


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mach die orange Gabel da raus


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-cotic-droplink-fullies.810549/page-12#post-15622409


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Was ist das denn für eine Dämpfung, dass du die HSC weicher shimmen lassen willst? Die ist doch recht weich, wenn sie offen ist bei den 36ern.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Dämpfung, dass du die HSC weicher shimmen lassen willst? Die ist doch recht weich, wenn sie offen ist bei den 36ern.


völlig OT aber mir ist heute morgen eine junge hundehalterin mit einer kurzbeinigen, leicht hängebauchigen töle (terriermischung?) begegnet... das tier hies *malte* *lol*


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2018)

<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2018)

Ende einer Regenfahrt:



 

@Sven_Kiel 
Extra für Dich bin ich heute 2h durch den strömenden Regen... aber das Rad will und will nicht so richtig dreckig werden:



 

Auf den Forstwegen steht das Wasser - da bekommt „flüssig fahren“ eine ganz neue Dimension  Meine Trails sind zwar feucht, aber sehr griffig und kaum matschig. 

@Hockdrik 
Der Rekon bleibt drauf - hat sich heute bestätigt. 2.6“ mit 1,3bar vorn und 1,6bar hinten haben hier keinerlei Gripprobleme. Die Kanten sind super griffig, und wenn doch mal der Grip weg ist, schiebt der Reifen super kontrolliert und vorhersehbar. Steile, technischere Abfahrten lassen sich super über das Vorderrad kontrollieren. Selbst heute im strömenden Regen. Also erstmal kein Anlass, zu wechseln


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2018)

Alles richtig gemacht! 
Für mich vielleicht eine Alternative zum Minion SS, wobei: wenn der Purgatory weiter so tapfer ist wie heute, habe ich auch keine Veranlassung für einen Reifenwechsel.

Schön auch, dass Dir bei der Tour heute kein Baum auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Bei uns hat’s heut Nacht ein paar umgelegt, aber die meisten sind brav längs neben die Wege gefallen.


----------



## orudne (9. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal alleine durch den Matsch gepflügt. 

Die zwei anderen Cotics waren bereits unterwegs, als ich dann mal wach war


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ende einer Regenfahrt:


unglaublich.. ...so sieht man Rad noch nicht mal aus, wenn es sauber ist. War heute auch unterwegs und selbst trotz Umfahrung vieler Matschereien, waren wir total eingesudelt...hat aber auch die Nacht durchgesifft und uns nur ein kleines Zeitfenster ohne Nässe von oben (10-12:30) ermöglicht. Da sind wir gefahren und haben die vollgelaufenen Wiesen bewundert und die Scheisshausspur meines Kumpels. Ein Beweisfoto meines Cotics hab ich nicht zur Hand aber vielleicht reicht das:





@Hockdrick...auf den Purgatory schwör ich...sauguter Reifen!!! gut zum einsauen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2018)

doppelt


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Dezember 2018)

Auf dem Weg zum Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco-1900 (14. Dezember 2018)

Wie gut passt das orange des Race Face Kettenblatts zu den orangen Hope Parts?
Hatte auch darüber nachgedacht, dann aber doch das schwarze gekauft, aber so ein Blatt hat ja auch nicht das ewige leben.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Dezember 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Wie gut passt das orange des Race Face Kettenblatts zu den orangen Hope Parts?
> Hatte auch darüber nachgedacht, dann aber doch das schwarze gekauft, aber so ein Blatt hat ja auch nicht das ewige leben.
> Gruß
> Marco



Hi Marco,

das ORANGE des RF KB liegt ziemlich dicht bei den HOPE-Teilen. Es geht eher ein wenig Richtung GOLD. Ganz anders ist das das ORANGE der Chris King-Teile. Die ballern richtig, ist mehr ORANGE und gefallen mir deutlich besser. RF mit HOPE geht somit prima.

LG
Stefan


----------



## orudne (15. Dezember 2018)

Ein paar von Euch können jetzt wieder etwas ruhiger schlafen:



 

Die orangene Gabel ist (erst mal) weg ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2018)

Danke!  

Jetzt muss @dangerousD nur noch seine grüne Gabel gegen eine zu seinem Soda Streamer farblich kompatible tauschen und ich kann nachts wieder durchschlafen.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Jetzt muss @dangerousD nur noch seine grüne Gabel gegen eine zu seinem Soda Streamer farblich kompatible tauschen und ich kann nachts wieder durchschlafen.



Nix da. Lime Soda all the way! Sogar Cy findet‘s lovely


----------



## Richi86 (15. Dezember 2018)

Sorry kein Dreck, nur gefrohrenes Gummi


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nix da. Lime Soda all the way! Sogar Cy findet‘s lovely



Die sind halt auch immer sehr höflich, die Briten.


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Die sind halt auch immer sehr höflich, die Briten.



... und das Geschmacksempfinden wie z.B. bzgl. dem Thema Essen und dem Thema Farbempfinden differiert zum Rest der Welt ...
... polite, aber auch a bissl quirky


----------



## dangerousD (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag die Inselaffen irgendwie


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> a bissl



Man darf die englische Küche halt nicht mit der süddeutschen Küche vergleichen. Aber verglichen mit früher (und verglichen mit großen Teilen Deutschlands) hat sich die englische Küche in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten echt gemacht. Zumindest in der südlichen Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Dezember 2018)

Und die Farben? Waren und sind eigentlich prima.

Können ja die Engländer nix für, dass wir hellorange-farbene Gabeln in oxblood-farbene Rahmen hängen und Lime als geeignete Komplementärfarbe zu Chrom erachten.  (geht in seinen Keller und sucht nach Farbleichen)


----------



## dangerousD (15. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und die Farben? Waren und sind eigentlich prima.
> 
> Können ja die Engländer nix für, dass wir hellorange-farbene Gabeln in oxblood-farbene Rahmen hängen und Lime als geeignete Komplementärfarbe zu *Chrom* erachten.  (geht in seinen Keller und sucht nach Farbleichen)



...*Titan*... es muss *Titan* heißen. Das ist was vollkommen anderes


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2018)

Ah, OK, ich dachte es wäre nur so ein Mertyrium Rahmen. Also Rahmenfarbe, denn die sind ja gar nicht wirklich verchromt, sondern nur so lackiert. Habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Zu *Tatin* passt natürlich auch Lime.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Man darf die englische Küche halt nicht mit der süddeutschen Küche vergleichen. ....



 om Godds Willa ... 



dangerousD schrieb:


> ...*Titan*... es muss *Titan* heißen. Das ist was vollkommen anderes



sowieso ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2018)

Das würde in der Tat die englische Küche beleidigen.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2018)

Heute auch mit dem Cotic und Kumpels unterwegs gewesen. Keine Bilder von unterwegs, aber es gab die ein oder andere Bodenprobe wegen Übermut, kombiniert mit Schnee über nassem Laub und Eis 

Der übliche Jahresendrundenabschluss:




 

 

Lief bei uns. Super Schnee, super Wetter, super Wurscht. Thüringer beschde


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das würde in der Tat die englische Küche beleidigen.



... so jetzt wird's dann aber drollig ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag tatsächlich beides recht gern.


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich mag tatsächlich beides recht gern.



... dann habe ich da wohl was missverstanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Dezember 2018)

Vorher...






Nachher...





LG
Der Stefan


----------



## Raui (20. Dezember 2018)

Sehr fein, genau so muss das aussehen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Dezember 2018)

Yeah!


 

 
Rohes Fest


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2018)

Nicht heute, nicht gestern, aber Anfang des Monats auf dem Cotic unterwegs und etwas an den Sprung-Skills gearbeitet.
Danach hat mich leider Noro/Magen-Darm für fast 2 Wochen vom Radeln ausgeschlossen... 
Euch allen schonmal ein schönes Fest, schlagt euch die Bäuche zu und bleibt gesund!


----------



## zec (25. Dezember 2018)

Der Sprung bei 1:48 ging aber fast in die Hose - highsider lässt grüßen  .

Bei uns hats auf den Haustrails zur Zeit perfekte Bedingungen: Recht kompakte Schneedecke mit viel Grip; solange sich darunter kein Eis versteckt  . Und wieder mal zeigt sich, dass der 2,6" Baron perfekt zum BFe passt. Seit ich den oben habe, fahre ich mit dem Bike noch lieber und mehr oder weniger alles.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2018)

Bin nicht viel gesprungen die letzten Tage aber viel in der Matsche hier oben gefahren und da muss ich sagen, da hab ich mal wieder gemerkt, wie geil mein olles 26" Soul ist und wie genial es sich auf diesen matschigen leicht krumpeligen Wanderwegen bewegen lässt.

Der perfekte Reifen ist zur Zeit für mich ein Speci Ground Control hinten und der Purgatory vorne...ich hab ja noch son neues Liteville aber im Ernst: es kann nicht gegen das Soul anstinken..never. Ehrliche bikes sind wie Frauen mit Kanten...man trennt sich niemals von Ihnen.

Schönen Zweiten Xmasday!!!

Freitag gehts wieder los mit "Orang":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (26. Dezember 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Der Sprung bei 1:48 ging aber fast in die Hose - highsider lässt grüßen  .
> 
> Bei uns hats auf den Haustrails zur Zeit perfekte Bedingungen: Recht kompakte Schneedecke mit viel Grip; solange sich darunter kein Eis versteckt  . Und wieder mal zeigt sich, dass der 2,6" Baron perfekt zum BFe passt. Seit ich den oben habe, fahre ich mit dem Bike noch lieber und mehr oder weniger alles.


Wie gut rollt der hinten.?
Besser als der 2,4er?


----------



## zec (26. Dezember 2018)

@skwal83: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich zwischen dem 2,4" und dem 2,6" Baron im Bezug auf den Rollwiderstand keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt. Beide rollen durchschnittlich gut - bin in der Hinsicht aber nicht sehr sensibel bzw. sind mir bei einem Reifen andere Merkmale wichtiger. Dadurch, dass ich den 2,6" aber mit weniger Luftdruck fahren kann, rollt er geschmeidiger über Hindernisse.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Dezember 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Der Sprung bei 1:48 ging aber fast in die Hose - highsider lässt grüßen


Jup, der Absprung ist etwas komisch und mein rebound doch etwas zu schnell gewesen 
Schöner Aufbau des Rades übrigens! 

@skwal83 Ich bin meinen Baron 2.4 vorne erst einmal gefahren, aber im vergleich zum high roller II 2.4 habe ich jetzt keinen massiven unterschied festgestellt vom ersten Eindruck her


----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Der Sprung bei 1:48 ging aber fast in die Hose - highsider lässt grüßen  .
> 
> Bei uns hats auf den Haustrails zur Zeit perfekte Bedingungen: Recht kompakte Schneedecke mit viel Grip; solange sich darunter kein Eis versteckt  . Und wieder mal zeigt sich, dass der 2,6" Baron perfekt zum BFe passt. Seit ich den oben habe, fahre ich mit dem Bike noch lieber und mehr oder weniger alles.




Blaues Bifi + 2.6er Reifen is echt gut 



 

 

Mit den Mudhuggern gewinnt man zwar kein Schönheitspreis, aber bei der Matsche bleibt man wenigstens einigermaßen "sauber"


----------



## zec (26. Dezember 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Jup, der Absprung ist etwas komisch und mein rebound doch etwas zu schnell gewesen
> Schöner Aufbau des Rades übrigens!


Danke  . Das ist mir beim Rocket auch aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau sehr viel Pop hat. Musste bei meinem ebenfalls HSR und LSR deutlich erhöhen. Aktuell hats fast ein bissl zu wenig Pop, aber dafür liegt es einfach soo satt  .



xlacherx schrieb:


> Blaues Bifi + 2.6er Reifen is echt gut


Einfach die perfekte Kombination  .


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Dezember 2018)

Blümchens Setups sind halt noch experimenteller als meine 

Ich finde den Hinterbau eigentlich recht kontrolliert und fahre den LRS recht zügig.


----------



## zec (27. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> und fahre den LRS recht zügig.


Meinen LRS fahre ich auch meistens zügig. Mit mehr LSR fast noch zügiger   .


----------



## orudne (27. Dezember 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Meinen LRS fahre ich auch meistens zügig. Mit mehr LSR fast noch zügiger   .


Mensch, da mach ich was falsch!

Mein LRS ist bergauf voll langsam!


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich steck' den Link 'mal hier rein ...
15 Jahre mit dem Cotic unterwegs, wir gratulieren und bedanken uns recht herzlich ...


----------



## Vogelsito (27. Dezember 2018)

Musste an Weihnachten auch ein bißchen Platz für die Gans schaffen und war mal in der Heimat meiner Jugendzeit unterwegs.
Eigentlich recht gute Bedingungen, auf dem leicht angefrosteten Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2018)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Heimat meiner Jugendzeit



Solitude? Oder habe ich mich da verguckt? Hier - also falls es um Stuttgart geht - gibt es ein ganzes Nest voll Cotics (und neue Trails, die man nicht unbedingt kennt, wenn es die alte Heimat ist). Falls Du noch/mal wieder in der alten Heimat bist, melde Dich gerne.


----------



## Vogelsito (28. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Solitude? Oder habe ich mich da verguckt? Hier - also falls es um Stuttgart geht - gibt es ein ganzes Nest voll Cotics (und neue Trails, die man nicht unbedingt kennt, wenn es die alte Heimat ist). Falls Du noch/mal wieder in der alten Heimat bist, melde Dich gerne.



Solitude, unschwer zu erkennen für Ortsansässige. Bin zwei, dreimal im Jahr da und fahre dann ein paar Runden.
Ein paar Trails runter nach Gerlingen und Botnang kenne ich, zumindest das, was man in Komoot findet.
Und dann ein paar Sachen rund um Leonberg und Eltingen.
Wenn ich mal wieder da bin melde ich mich.


----------



## orudne (28. Dezember 2018)

Heute zum Jahresabschluss nochmal im Bikepark Beerfelden das Rocket Max laufen lassen:


----------



## shutupandride (28. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2018)

Wow! Eine der schönsten (und seltensten) Cotic Farben und Microshift Schalter! Sehr cool!


----------



## shutupandride (28. Dezember 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wow! Eine der schönsten (und seltensten) Cotic Farben und Microshift Schalter! Sehr cool!


Danke Dir, sind aber (optisch) nur schnöde Sunrace, dennoch immer Topfunktion ohne jegliches Gezicke.
Microshift sind hier drauf (sorry für OT)



ggf trenne ich mich vom 650b Soul, das Cotic Fully würd mich schon arg jucken


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2018)

Lefty


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2019)

Heute mit drei Cotics unterwegs


----------



## Eaven (1. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute mit drei Cotics unterwegs


....ist guitar man mit dabei gewesen? Der Verrückte führt ja solo fast die Strava Wertung im Winterpokal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....ist guitar men mit dabei gewesen? Der Verrückte führt ja solo fast die Strava Wertung im Winterpokal an!


Klaro


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Januar 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute mit drei Cotics unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 810289 Anhang anzeigen 810290


Ein schönes buntes Rudel 

Ich war vorgestern das letzte Mal in 2018 und das letzte Mal vor Norwegen nochmal etwas in der Stadt unterwegs. Morgen verschwindet die Rakete dann im Karton.


----------



## orudne (2. Januar 2019)

Typischer Winter für unsere Region mal wieder :-/

Aber ist auch kein Grund nicht zu fahren ! 
Britische Räder müssen das ab können


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2019)

Das Problem ist in meinem Fall der deutsche Fahrer...


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Januar 2019)

Mal mit dem BFE etwas an den Skills gearbeitet


 okay, eigentlich habe ich mich von 3 Kids durch die Halle jagen lassen


----------



## aju (3. Januar 2019)

Gestern mit @Fahrgemeinde am Rhein unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Januar 2019)

Ein paar km weiter westlich war es auch sonnig, was ein Wetterchen gestern! Die paar Graupelschauer haben nicht gestört



 

Und keine Wanderer auf den "Traum" haften (Rad-Wander) "Pfaden" unterwegs.

Perfekt um für die SAU2019 zu Kundschaften.

Gedanken zum Tage: Meist sind gestrichelte Pfade auf alten topographischen Karten oder OSM ja schon was schönes. Wenn die dann aber weder auf Komoot noch auf der GlobalHeatmap erscheinen sollte einem das zu denken geben. Entweder es ist ein unglaublicher Geheimtipp oder eine dumme Idee oder der Pfad ist nicht mehr da . Wobei die Mischung aus 1 und 3 ganz nett sein kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Januar 2019)

Auch heute mit den Cotics unterwegs, bei uns war es gestern fies seifig auf den Trails, aber dafür heute schön knusprig gefroren.


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. Januar 2019)

Bei uns knuspert mal gar nix in den Wupperbergen...










LG
Der Stefan


----------



## aju (4. Januar 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern mit @Fahrgemeinde am Rhein unterwegs...


Das erste Foto ist heute in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## Sid211985 (4. Januar 2019)

Hi
Gibt es jemanden im Main Taunus Kreis der ein BFe in L besitzt und es evlt mal Probe fahren könnte


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2019)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Gibt es jemanden im Main Taunus Kreis der ein BFe in L besitzt und es evlt mal Probe fahren könnte


stell die Frage auch hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cotic-probefahrt-moeglichkeiten-von-usern-fuer-user.863700/


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2019)

Mit dem Frailbike unterwegs. 2 Monate ohne lassen die Kraft und Können schon etwas einrosten. 




Der Cotic Mudgard ist wirklich schwer zu übertreffen in Sachen mieses Design. Hilf aber erstaunlich gut.


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Januar 2019)

Heute hab ich auch mal wieder kurz an ein Schutzblech gedacht.
Anfangs war es ja noch sonnig. Grad als ich mich drüber freute kam etwas Schneefall dazu. Dann hab ich mich geärgert, dass Sonne und Schnee keinen Regenbogen ergibt. Passenderweise verschwand dann auch die Sonne und aus dem Schnee wurde Nieselsch..ss. 
Das führt dann dazu das der Boden glitschig wurde und ich erschreckend viele Stellen lieber mal geschoben habe.





An den stolperigeren Stellen hab ich dann leider keine Bilder machen können, aber da muss ich eh nochmal hin, wenn es trockener und vielleicht etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2019)

was scoutest Du da wieder zusammen?
semiheimliches cotic treffen 2.0


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> semiheimliches cotic treffen



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es semiheimliche gibt. Wir machen hier ab und zu heimelige Cotic Treffen und hin und wieder auch unheimliche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2019)

ihr seid ja zu unchristlichen zeiten unterwegs...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ihr seid ja zu unchristlichen zeiten unterwegs...


Weil es da am schönsten ist.


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Januar 2019)

Ein Cotic-Stolpertreffen an der Mosel / am Rhein wäre sicher nett. Frühjahr am besten, wenn die Knospen sprießen 
Ausserdem müsste ich erst fitter werden, damit ich mit den Ausdauermonstern und Trialzauberern wenigstens etwas mitkomme.
Derzeit plane ich die SAU-Tour 2019 (Wie jedes Jahr SonnenAuf bis -Untergangs Tour zum Ende des Winterpokals). Von der Mosel zum Rhein und zurück. Die Trails an der Mosel hab ich denke ich bald zusammen, dann folgt die Planung am Rhein und dann, wie man hin und zurück fährt.
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen gnädiger als heute...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ihr seid ja zu unchristlichen zeiten unterwegs...


Und bei unchristlichen Bodenverhältnissen 

Ich war n Bissl Schneegurken heute Morgen:
Verdammt, war das anstrengend! Die 40km hätten locker 80 sein können. Gefühlt immer 50 Watt mehr zu treten bei dem Pappschnee. Am besten noch mit Matsch drunter, optional schmierige Blätterhaufen, vorzugsweise auf Abfahrten... Auf etwa der Hälfte der Strecke (!) musste ich mich umziehen, weil mir das Wasser unten aus der Hose und den Ärmeln gelaufen ist: alle drei Meter ein Ast, der seine (ihm zu schwere) Schneelast an einem abstreift und etwa sieben Kilo Pampe am Rad, an dem sich in etwa nichts mehr freiwillig gedreht hat... -> schön war's!


----------



## Eaven (5. Januar 2019)

Schnee, wie schön...in Norddeutschland gibt es den nicht mehr, wir haben immer ordentlich über null Grad und dann Regen in Hamburg und Umgebung


----------



## xlacherx (5. Januar 2019)

Bei mir lag heute auch überall so komisch weißes Zeug rum... echt mieß das Zeug.. das Brems wie hulle...


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. Januar 2019)

Schnee gabs heute wieder nicht :-(

Dafür Anfangs sogar Sonne. Jedenfalls konnte man sehen, dass in 20 km Entfernung die Sonne schien. Wir haben heute nur ein paar Traillücken gefüllt, einmal in eine (schöne) Sackgasse gefahren,


 
Einmal wo runtergestolpert, @aju , dass musst Du mir mal vorfahren, werd ich mich aber eh nie trauen.



 
Und dann noch ein paar gebaute Kiddi Sachen und obendrüber etwas Schlamm. Gegen Ende der obligatorische Nieselregen... Schöner Tag, Ende der Erkundungswoche an der Mosel.


----------



## aju (6. Januar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ...
> Einmal wo runtergestolpert, @aju , dass musst Du mir mal vorfahren, werd ich mich aber eh nie trauen.
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 812445


Wenn du mir zeigts wo das ist probiere ich gerne mal aus ob man da vielleicht fahren kann


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2019)

Schnee? Kann ich auch! 





Gruß aus Norwegen,
mehr Bilder, Infos & Co gibt es bei der Rakete auf Abwegen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (11. Januar 2019)

Den trockenen Tag gestern haben wir für eine schöne Ausfahrt genutzt:






Weitere Bilder folgen vielleicht noch


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Januar 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Den trockenen Tag gestern haben wir für eine schöne Ausfahrt genutzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mei die @scylla, die kann's halt ...


----------



## aju (12. Januar 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Den trockenen Tag gestern haben wir für eine schöne Ausfahrt genutzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erste Foto ist heute in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2019)

Mehr Schnee:
  
Verflüssigt sich allerdings nach knapp einer Woche und dem Höhepunkt gestern gerade schon wieder.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2019)

Sogar mit Schnee 





So 120 Minuten durchziehen ist ganz schön anstrengend. Gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.



 
Abends noch richtige Bewegung.

Glückwunsch zum Bild des Tages!


----------



## Eaven (14. Januar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So 120 Minuten durchziehen ist ganz schön anstrengend. Gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.
> ..


....du bist ja eine harte Sau, 2 Stunden im Kreis immer um die Wiese?!

Das ja wie Keirin ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2019)

Quasi. Durch den Volkspark, was so ähnlich ist.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Quasi. Durch den Volkspark, was so ähnlich ist.


terrierhops?


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> terrierhops?


Gilt das schon als Duathlon?


----------



## orudne (14. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....du bist ja eine harte Sau, 2 Stunden im Kreis immer um die Wiese?!
> 
> Das ja wie Keirin ....





Eaven schrieb:


> ....du bist ja eine harte Sau, 2 Stunden im Kreis immer um die Wiese?!
> 
> Das ja wie Keirin ....


Fahrrad Speedway!


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Fahrrad Speedway!


ist ziemlich fies. hat sich hierzulande leider nicht durchgesetzt.
http://veloweb.ca/2012/03/19/cycle-speedway-full-contact-bicycle-racing/


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Januar 2019)

Schön in der Matsche gespielt...






Und die Schwebebahn macht das, was alle anderen bis in den Sommer hinein auch tun...nix.










LG
Der Stefan


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2019)

Was würde ich für ein wenig Matsch geben...
Nach einer Woche Dauerschnee wurden heute mal die Verhältnisse im Wald ausgetestet, das Ergebnis: Wo sind die Trails hin. Fast alles unter bestimmt 50cm Schnee begraben... 




Das praktische daran: Wenn man das Rad den Trail hochträgt kann man es oben einfach abwerfen, bleibt sanft stehen. 
Immerhin kommt man noch entspannt zu einer netten Aussicht: Sagt Hallo zu Trondheim.




Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage so hergeben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2019)

Schneesurfen wäre schon mal wieder nett.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Januar 2019)

Im Rest- Schnee lässt sich prima surfen! 

 Suchbild mit Solaris:






Netter Ausblick:





Eigentlich gar nicht so kalt 





Stangen in der Abendsonne:




Gegen später immer mehr Sulz 





Geile Tour


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Januar 2019)

Sieht nach einer guten Runde aus!

Ich war gestern unterwegs, bei mir wird der Freitag irgendwie zum Bike-Tag im Moment 
Der lokalen MTB Facebook Gruppe zur Folge sollte im Bereich Bymarka besonders der Trail Våttakammen befahrbar sein, also habe ich mich mit meinem finnischen Kollegen mal aufgemacht das auszutesten.
Der Uphill auf den Forstwegen ging einigermaßen, hier ist seit den ganzen Schneefällen schon genug Verkehr gewesen, auf den Trails war es ein kleiner Pfad im Schnee, sobald man an den Rand davon kam war es aus mit dem Grip und auch der Geschwindigkeit...
Naja, sobald hier weniger Schnee liegt sind hier auf jeden Fall super geile Abfahrten zu finden. Das Wetter hat uns zum Glück in die Karten gespielt und eine wundervolle Aussicht beschert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (27. Januar 2019)

Boahhh, bitter kalte Runde !


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2019)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Boahhh, bitter kalte Runde !


Ja, das Rad ist ganz blau gefroren


----------



## jengo78 (27. Januar 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, das Rad ist ganz blau gefroren



Ist im Hochsommer immer feuerrot!


----------



## orudne (27. Januar 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, das Rad ist ganz blau gefroren





jengo78 schrieb:


> Ist im Hochsommer immer feuerrot!



Uiii, da gab es doch früher Matchbox Autos, die je nach Temperatur ihre Farbe geändert haben!!!
;-)


----------



## jengo78 (27. Januar 2019)

Das ist wie bei Specialized bei dem Orange-Gelb!!
Das wäre doch mal cool bei nem Cotic. Die Schrift und die Lackierung in zwei unterschiedlich,wechselnden Farben.


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Januar 2019)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 
Naja, war ein kleiner Umweg, aber bei der Stimmung im Wald war es das wert. Die erste Spur in den Schnee zu setzen hat immer was magisches.


----------



## xlacherx (31. Januar 2019)

Heute mal das gute Wetter vor der Arbeit genutzt. 
Bodenverhältnisse fast wie im Sommer - und dazu noch Sonne


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2019)

Hab einen BöttcherAufkleber auf mein Riadrat geklebt. Dienstahlschutz. Ausweihungsfahrt


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2019)

*haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Riadrat...


Du meinst hoffentlich Riotrad!



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dienstahlschutz. Ausweihungsfahrt


Jawoll, möge der Stahl uns dienen. 
Und Ausweihungsfahrt? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2019)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ausweihungsfahrt



Heidnischer Brauch: das Rad ausweihen. Dient ähnlich wie das Böttchern als Diebstahlschutz, denn wer will schon ein ausgeweihtes Rad.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2019)

Danke für's erklären.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Februar 2019)

Komische Witterung! Letzte Tour -7 Grad, heute +5! Da freut sich dass Ssp, endlich wieder Matschepampe 
Etwas Sonne durfte natürlich nicht fehlen, um die gute Niner RDO ordentlich auszuleuchten 


 

 

 



Auch wenn nach der gebrochenen Gabel neulich noch etwas Unsicherheit mitfährt, ich 160mm vorne für arg wenig Bremsscheibe halte und mir vor allem meine Moveloc fehlt: starres SSP Solaris ist schon ne Macht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2019)

Heute mit Gast, Mitbewohnerin und all unseren Cotics im Wald gewesen.


----------



## Thommul (3. Februar 2019)

Heute die Sonne genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Februar 2019)

Sonntag... In der Eifel liegt noch Schnee... die Sonne könnte rauskommen...

Auf gehts gen Hohem Venn. Am Rhein war der aktuelle Winter schon wieder durch, aber Richtung Dreiländerecke war noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke zu finden.
Während auf der alten Vennbahnstrecke ein leichtes Vorankommen war, waren die Wanderwege schon recht anstrenged, bergauf durch 20 cm Bruchharsch. Aber die Sonne lockte und Morgens ist man ja noch voller Energie. Und... wir müssen da hoch, das Hohe Venn ist halt "oben".
Zwischendrin ging nur tragen, aber alles ein Traum.


 
Während es im Wald noch einsam war und wir wieder seit Tagen die ersten Spuren legten war es oben im Venn ganz anders. Viele Spaziergänger, Langläufer, Schneeschuhgänger, Rodelkinder, aber nie stressig. Eine willkomene Abwechslung mal Sonntags in freundliche Gesichter zu schauen. Lag sicher an der Sonne.


 
Das Hochmoor sieht ja schon im Sommer beeindruckend aus, aber im Winter, mit Schnee, Reif, toten Bäumen, ... nochmal was ganz anderes.
Die Hauptwege waren alle geräumt, dazu Merkpunkt 1 des Tages: Geländewagenspuren fahren sich zwar gut, aber wenn man bei hartem Schnee an die Bande der Spur kommt macht man schnell mal einen Abflug.
Diverse Nebenwege waren aber zugeschneit und verweht, dazu Merkpunkt 2 des Tages: Es gibt keine "nur 600m tragen". Und auch am Rand vom Moor kann der Schnee noch locker hüfthoch liegen und zwischen den Büscheln noch ein 50 cm Sumpfloch drunter liegen. Nasse Füße sind auch bei 0 Grad noch unangenehm kalt! Da musste man den Weg sehr bewusst wählen, hier klappte das noch:


 

Kurz danach bin ich dann aber gescheitert und es tropfte etwas Moorbad in die Winterstiefel (da hatte ich dann aber keine Lust mehr auf Bilder...)



 

Bei der angepeilten Mittagsrast standen dann ungelogen hunderte Autos am Rand, die ganze Bevölkerung des Dreiländerecks war irgendwie bei dem Wetter auf den Beinen. Also ging es weiter, über schönste Trails wieder bergab, aber da blieb keine Zeit für Bilder (und dem einen Fuß wurde kalt).

Ein Traumtag


----------



## midige (3. Februar 2019)

Jetzt auch Mitglied dieser Glaubensgemeinschaft :





Grüße

Michael


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2019)

Schönes Teil.


----------



## mikrophon (4. Februar 2019)

Matsch²


----------



## midige (10. Februar 2019)

Hoppla:






Falls Beschwerden kommen, trockener Hintern ging heute vor Style


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2019)

Wer bei Regen fährt, darf Schutzbleche benutzen. Alte Eisenschweinregel.


----------



## jengo78 (13. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## jengo78 (13. Februar 2019)

Was nen Wetter heute, der Frühling naht, endlich


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2019)

Montag in den Harburger Bergen.
Langsam reicht die Kraft wieder, um die Gummikuh aktiv zu fahren.









(Fahrbild von Bernd)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2019)

War heute etwas Kaiserwetter genießen.

Ssp Solaris rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2019)

Was ein Wetter heute.. und was ein Kontrast zu vor zwei Wochen, damals noch Schnee, heute 15 Grad und Sonnenschein.

Also los, nochmal ein paar Pfade austesten, heute mal etwas mehr Richtung Rhein. Die erste Abfahrt war schon ganz nett, hinter einer Kläfferschule zu einem Aussichtspunkt und ein paar noch vom Raureif glitschigen Serpentinen. Leider war Straightline schon da und hat ein paar der Serpentinen abgekürzt.

Danach direkt wieder bergauf, inc. Tragetraining für den Sommer. Die zweite Abfahrt war schon mehr auf der "Knaller" Seite. Inc. mehrerer Varianten, bei dem Wetter schiebt man ja gern hoch zum nochmal probieren (Bild ggf. später)

 

Ein Traum. Natürlich danach gleich wieder bergauf, Kiddies bewundern, wie sie Suicide No Hander machen... 
Bei der anschließenden Abfahrt war ich etwas zu flott unterwegs und konnte mich dann nicht schnell genug entscheiden, ob ich einen Absatz Droppen oder Abrollen wollte. Also hab ich ihn einfach in DropsGeschwindigkeit abgerollt, ein Hoch auf 150 mm Federweg...

Für die nächste Auffahrt waren wir was faul... aber nicht alleine dabei:


 

Noch eine tolle Abfahrt mit engen Serpentinen folgte, aber es wurde langsam zu "kaffetrinkenzeitig", viele Wanderer, es wurde Zeit etwas mehr Richtung der abgelegenen Pfade zu wechseln, leider hatte der Kollege in der Auffahrt eine Schraube seiner verstellbaren Ausfallenden abgeschmissen, damit war der Tag was früher zuende...

Schön wars


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2019)

wusset schon beim ersten bild wo ihr wart.
... und ich bin froh da heute nicht hingefahren zus ein, weil lästig voll in der bahn.


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2019)

Interessanterweise zwar lästig voll in der Bahn, aber zumindest morgens die Trails noch komplett leer. K.A., was die Kiddis heizen, aber nicht das, was wir gefahren sind. Und alles, was man sich selbst ertreten musste war auch mittags noch leer. 

--> Cotic Treffen an der Mosel... Wann?


----------



## Nussketier (17. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Interessanterweise zwar lästig voll in der Bahn, aber zumindest morgens die Trails noch komplett leer. K.A., was die Kiddis heizen, aber nicht das, was wir gefahren sind. Und alles, was man sich selbst ertreten musste war auch mittags noch leer.
> 
> --> Cotic Treffen an der Mosel... Wann?



Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## jengo78 (18. Februar 2019)

Was ? Wein ??  Mosel ????

Hier,hier,hier


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Interessanterweise zwar lästig voll in der Bahn, aber zumindest morgens die Trails noch komplett leer. K.A., was die Kiddis heizen, aber nicht das, was wir gefahren sind. Und alles, was man sich selbst ertreten musste war auch mittags noch leer.
> 
> --> Cotic Treffen an der Mosel... Wann?


wir sind da ja auch öfter und wir waren auch schon über 30 räder in der bahn. es gibt online die möglichkeit eine gruppe vorab (3-5 tage oder so) anzumelden, dann hängen sie an dem tag einen wagen mehr an.

Treffen? 
dabei.
Terminfindung?


----------



## Nussketier (18. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Was ein Wetter heute.. und was ein Kontrast zu vor zwei Wochen, damals noch Schnee, heute 15 Grad und Sonnenschein.
> 
> Also los, nochmal ein paar Pfade austesten, heute mal etwas mehr Richtung Rhein. Die erste Abfahrt war schon ganz nett, hinter einer Kläfferschule zu einem Aussichtspunkt und ein paar noch vom Raureif glitschigen Serpentinen. Leider war Straightline schon da und hat ein paar der Serpentinen abgekürzt.
> 
> ...


Wo an der Mosel ist das denn in etwa? 

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2019)

War heute auch unterwegs ein wenig die Erschöpfung von 3 Tagen Schneeschuhwandern aus den Beinen kurbeln. Ausserdem hat das gar sommerliche Wetter von über 0° dazu geführt, dass ein paar Abschnitte Trail tatsächlich frei sind.  Und die Sonne hat einen auch gestreichelt heute.


 

 


Sobald man aber auch nur einen tick weiter aus der Stadt raus fährt oder höher kommt wird es wieder alles zu Weiss. Dort wo ich am WE unterwegs war sind nach wie vor bis zu 150cm Schnee.


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> danach gleich wieder bergauf, Kiddies bewundern, wie sie Suicide No Hander machen...
> Bei der anschließenden Abfahrt war ich etwas zu flott unterwegs und konnte mich dann nicht schnell genug entscheiden, ob ich einen Absatz Droppen oder Abrollen wollte. Also hab ich ihn einfach in DropsGeschwindigkeit abgerollt, ein Hoch auf 150 mm Federweg...


Suicide Droproller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2019)

Keep the mountain in mountain biking?


 

Klar doch: Typischer Hamburger Gebirgszug (links) mit typischer Gebirgsfußfauna (rechts).


 
Vorher war ich auch richtig Radfahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Keep the mountain in mountain biking?
> ...
> Klar doch: Typischer Hamburger Gebirgszug (links) mit typischer Gebirgsfußfauna (rechts).
> ...
> Vorher war ich auch richtig Radfahren.


Äußerst aufschlussreiche Erklärung der Hamburger Topographie, danke dafür!


----------



## alterknochen (24. Februar 2019)

Schöne Sonntagstour gemacht....





Auf Tubeless umgerüstet und so voll Coticstyle auf WTB unterwegs...läuft!


----------



## Eaven (24. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Keep the mountain in mountain biking?
> ...Klar doch: Typischer Hamburger Gebirgszug (links) mit typischer Gebirgsfußfauna (rechts)....


 ....mach du jetzt nicht auch noch HH schlecht, dafür haben wir hier einen eigenen Troll im Forum der dafür zuständig ist....es ist auch gelogen denn HH hat ja in den HaBe's einen richtigen Berg  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasselbrack


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2019)

wenn meine ehemalige nachbarin da mit dem singlespeeder unterwegs ist, kann das nicht so schlimm sein :-D


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2019)

Du meinst den Hügel hinter dem Orgasmustrail? Nix gegen Biken in HH (die Leute sind ja doch gerne überrascht, wie anstrengend das Intervallgeballer ist), aber richtige Berge haben wie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (24. Februar 2019)

Heute mal ein Suchbild vom Ziel der Staufenbike- CTF am Taunus:





Tip: Gelber Rahmen, Dropbar

Tolles Wetter, schöne Strecke, aber im Vergleich zum Spessart ist der Taunus ganz schön voll.

Egal, schön wars, 50 km, 1000hm sagt gpsies, 18,8er Schnitt

Edit: outdooractive  990hm
       gpsies            1391 
       osmand          1684 (heute getrackt)

Gefühlsmäßig könnte 1000 hinkommen


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. Februar 2019)

Schnee gabs heute keinen mehr...


 
Dafür hab ich mir mitten auf der Tour die vordere Bremsscheibe krummgefahren, das mir ein Zweig gerade so in den Spider der Scheibe springt, dass es die verbiegt... und dann auch noch so, dass sie nicht mal mehr durch den Bremssattel geht. Dank Leatherman ging es dann wenigstens wieder etwas, aber doof wars schon. War ein schöner Tag, jetzt brauch ich nur ne neue Scheibe und Beläge.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2019)

schöne Gegend 



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich mir mitten auf der Tour die vordere Bremsscheibe krummgefahren, das mir ein Zweig gerade so in den Spider der Scheibe springt, dass es die verbiegt... und dann auch noch so, dass sie nicht mal mehr durch den Bremssattel geht. Dank Leatherman ging es dann wenigstens wieder etwas, aber doof wars schon. War ein schöner Tag, jetzt brauch ich nur ne neue Scheibe und Beläge.



Mist. Ich dachte, ich wäre die einzige, die solche Zirkusnummern schafft (inclusive Superman-Flugeinlage)


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. Februar 2019)

Geschichte am Rande.. zwei "Stolperstellen", wir üben an der ersten, als eine Familie mit zwei Töchtern den Weg hochkommt. Grad als wir Platz machen, fragt der Vater uns, welche Linie wir bei der nächsten Stelle nehmen würden, er hätte gerade mit seinen Töchtern drüber diskutiert, die würden immer "gerade drüber und dann umsetzen"... 
Und die Mutter sagte nur als sie uns üben sah zu ihren Töchtern "jetzt verstehe ich warum bei euch so kurze Radtouren immer so lange dauern"
Wenn man sich dann die Stelle anschaut... gerade drüber ja ne, is klar!!! .. jetzt muss ich heute abend weinen und dann noch ganz viel üben!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2019)

Augen zu und durch. Da ich nicht stolpern kann, neige ich auch zum Drüberkrachen


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Augen zu und durch. Da ich nicht stolpern kann, neige ich auch zum Drüberkrachen


deswegen fährst Du ja auch mit einem vollgefederten.


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. Februar 2019)

Geiles Wetter, 90 Min Mittagspause, ab in die Hügel, Aussicht auf den Rhein genießen.


----------



## midige (25. Februar 2019)

Feierabendtour, Rucksack in der Firma gelassen, Runde gedreht, Rucksack geholt und nach Hause:





Eröffnung der Kurzarmsaison, aber nur in der Sonne:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. Februar 2019)

Spricht eindeutig für Solarium im Winter


----------



## aju (28. Februar 2019)

Das schöne Wetter gestern musste genutzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (28. Februar 2019)




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2019)

Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs...


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Februar 2019)

Was ein Februar....
Blick in die Eifel vom Mittelrhein bis nach Köln, und das alles im T-Shirt


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich bestürzt oder begeistert sein soll.


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

sei lieber begeistert, morgen isses ja schon wieder vorbei 

PS: kleine Nerd-Tech-Erkenntnis von gestern... die neue Lyrik RC2 mit dem kurzen Offset rockt und 170mm Federweg ist am BFe ganz gut aufgehoben


----------



## DAKAY (28. Februar 2019)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 831943


Klingenmünster?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2019)

3.5h Testfahrt. Dieser Kälteeinbruch


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Februar 2019)

Vom Sonntag. Bin immernoch begeistert


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2019)

So ein geiler Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (28. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Klingenmünster?


Geeenau!


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So ein geiler Aufbau.


Danke  Ich fände noch iwie Carbonlaufräder toll aber des kann ich mir net leisten


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Februar 2019)

Kleine Runde mit meinen Kindern gedreht. Leider nicht nur Cotic


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2019)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Geeenau!


schöne ecke zum radeln und bester kuchen ever...


----------



## aju (1. März 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter gestern musste genutzt werden...


Das zweite Foto ist heute in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## Schwimmer (1. März 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Das zweite Foto ist heute in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages



... ich bin 'mal so frei ... 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2359294?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (2. März 2019)

Bayrisch- Hessischer Grenzübergang im Spessart für Gravelbikes:





natürlich auch für andere zweirädrige Offroader


----------



## herrundmeister (3. März 2019)




----------



## Eaven (3. März 2019)

Ach...prima Sitzposition


----------



## midige (3. März 2019)

Bunnyhop Fail:








Fundsache, nur einer, Unterseite sieht deutlich schlechter aus.
Standort (im Wald) kann auf Wunsch mitgeteilt werden.




Wahrscheinlich auf der Flucht vor dem Hirsch abgeworfen.


----------



## jengo78 (8. März 2019)

Danke für den Tipp Aju mit dem Wuhnleger Weiher ( lächerlich kleiner Tümpel würde es besser treffen )
Bin noch etwas höher zur Tschafonhütte rauf gelaufen( Ja, Cotic war jetzt nicht dabei da es ja im Winterurlaub ist und ich da nur Wandern gehe bisher).
Geiler Trail der Wanderweg 4(Seid Ihr da runter gefahren damals?) aber nur zum Runterfahren. Hochzu geht zu 90% nur Tragen.Hatte von Tiers aus 6km mit 825hm bis hoch zur Hütte
Die Straße parallel hoch zur Hütte ist durchgehend so steil, da frage ich mich echt wie man so was bauen kann. Unglaublich steil so was hab ich noch nicht
Bei der Schneelage dort werde ich nächstes Jahr mal das Bfe einpacken müssen!Hätte sich gelohnt! 

Der Wuhnleger Weiher

 
Hier mal die brutale Parallelstrasse, hab echt nicht geschummelt mit der Kamera!


Der Rosengarten in seiner ganzen, herrlich beeindruckender Pracht! Im Vordergrund die Tschafonhütte, welche im Winter leider zu ist.Herrscht Chaos dort, da ein Sturm jeden 5. Baum im Wald umgeholzt hat. 


Ein paar Bilder vom Trail!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2019)

Ganz so beeindruckend war's bei mir nicht...
Aber subjektiv auch schön


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2019)

Oldschool Drop probiert. Erster Versuch 2,30 mit dem Vorderrad im Flachen, zweiter glatte 2m (jeweils Hinterrad). Hat ganz schön im Nacken gedengelt.


Außer frage steht wohl, dass es "sauber" war


----------



## orudne (9. März 2019)

Heute auch mal wieder mit dem Rocket Max gefahren:


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. März 2019)

Windig heute!

Aber vier neue Trails erkundet. Nur bei der Rückfahrt auf freiem Feld gegen den Wind war ich froh über 22x36!!


----------



## herrundmeister (10. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (10. März 2019)

Läuft und läuft und.......


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2019)

Nachdem mich nach meiner letzten Hütten-Tour (Ja, ja, ja, ich update die Rakete auf Abwegen bald mal wieder...) im tiefen norwegischen Schnee eine Erkältung Heim gesucht hat und ich letzte Woche komplett flach lag läuft es nun wieder:
3 Stunden, 969hm, 22,6km und 4 neue Trails sind das Resultat das Tages bei bestem Wetter. 











 

Leider lag auf einem der Trails ein Baum quer, wurde aber offensichtlich schon so abgesägt, dass es fahrbar ist. Irgendein Depp hat aber an der Unterfahrenung einen Ast so kacke abgesägt, dass er noch in Fahrtrichtung fies rausguckt (man erkennt es kaum), hat mich auch direkt erwischt...  Resultat siehe Bild, zum Glück war ich langsam und auf der Innenseite ist auch noch alles intakt am Helm. Habe mit dem Taschenmesser direkt mal Hand angelegt und das weiter entschärft.







Die Trails machen bei der Wetter aber wunderbar Laune, der Schnee ist nicht zu tief, die Sonne wärmt und unter dem Schnee verbergen sich spaßige eisige Steine und Co.
Nun geht es aber zum wichtigsten Punkt des Tages über:  Habt ein schönes Wochenende und führt euren liebsten Stahl aus.


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2019)

Traumwetter heute, wenn auch etwas windig. 29x2.6“ generiert nicht nur super Grip, sondern bei Seitenwind auch eine riesen Angriffsfläche... das war teilweise schon eine Herausforderung Naja, die Trails waren z.T. auch etwas holzig...


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2019)

dirk auf dem holzweg :-D


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. März 2019)

Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...






LG
Der Stefan


----------



## Vogelsito (24. März 2019)

So, habe dann am Freitag auch mal die Saison eröffnet. Nach Skifahren und Grippe hat sich das etwas hingezogen.
Dafür dann mit neuer Kurbel und Gripshift, die ich mir noch als Schnäppchen Anfang des Jahres besorgt hatte. Die Gripshift gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2019)

relativ spontan entschieden mtb zu fahren.


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. März 2019)

Die Bäume kenn ich  Werde da wohl Samstag wieder sein.

Der dicke Baum hinterm Bach kommt recht unpraktisch daher. Ist aber ne gute Entschuldigung, warum man gegenüber nicht hochfahren kann.


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2019)

der baum davor gibt einem zumindest etwas schwung mit...

wir haben heute zwei lange und vier kurze abfahrten gemacht und nur einmal den zug verpasst. sportlicher tag.

muß mal den kollegen fragen, ob er kommenden SA zeit hat.
btw: die von der shuttlebahn haben es ganz gerne, wenn man gruppen ankündigt, dann hängen Sie einen zweiten wagen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2019)

Schön, dass bei euch allen der Frühling einzusetzen scheint  Hier hat er sich doch nochmal dagegen entschieden und uns gestern stellenweise sicher über 20 bis 30cm Neuschnee beschert... #makeklimawandelgreatagain 
Ich habe trotzdem probiert zu Radeln, bergab macht Tiefschnee pflügen ja auch Spaß, wenn man da dann mal angekommen ist. 
Ach und so eine weiße Gabel steht dem Rocket auch ganz gut.


----------



## Dutchmountains (25. März 2019)

Erste fahrt mit der neue bikes, Finale Ligure


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. März 2019)

Sehr schick. Kannst du/ihr schon was zur Helm sagen. Coil oder Air ? Die steht noch auf meiner to-test-Liste


----------



## Eaven (25. März 2019)

@Dutchmountains ...schicker Aufbau...hast du doch einen Air genommen, wolltest du nicht Coil ausprobieren?


----------



## Dutchmountains (25. März 2019)

@Eaven @FastFabi93 Ist eine luft CC Helm. Luft version von wege mochlichkeit zu traveln nach 170mm. (am moment noch 160mm). Gibts dann grosse vorteile mit coil statt air?


----------



## Eaven (26. März 2019)

@Dutchmountains  my 2 cents: 
....heavy rider, hard rider, tricks, big jumps, bike park = coil 
....allrounder = air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (26. März 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Dutchmountains  my 2 cents:
> ....heavy rider, hard rider, tricks, big jumps, bike park = coil
> ....allrounder = air


anyhow, enjoy your new bike and time in Italy


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2019)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> ... Gibts dann grosse vorteile mit coil statt air?


instagram likes ;-)

viel spass in finale!


----------



## Sid211985 (26. März 2019)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, will meine Pike Coil nicht mehr her geben


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Dutchmountains  my 2 cents:
> ....heavy rider, hard rider, tricks, big jumps, bike park = coil
> ....allrounder = air



Sagt der Mann, der die Gabel per Handbuch abstimmt


----------



## Eaven (26. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sagt der Mann, der die Gabel per Handbuch abstimmt


Oh Lord, was habe ich getan...jetzt kommt der erste "Fahrwerks-Checker" aus der Gruft ...ich Idiot


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2019)

you can run, but you can not hide...


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2019)

Jetzt trennt sich das Pils vom Weizen.


----------



## Eaven (27. März 2019)

you could bike or you could talk


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2019)

Die schnellen Leute machen beides


----------



## scylla (27. März 2019)

let's talk about bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (28. März 2019)

Trailkontrollfahrt:






Memo an mich: Beim nächsten Mal TS mitnehmen


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2019)

erteile doch einfach einen platzverweis.


----------



## midige (28. März 2019)

Der ist schon so durch, da nutzt der Platzverweis nichts mehr.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2019)

ladies and gentlemen:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2368535?in=potdPool


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ladies and gentlemen:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2368535?in=potdPool


weg mit scylla, freie sicht auf's mittelmeer ;-)

hat trotzdem ein sternchen bekommen.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2019)

Mittelmeer... pfff, Banause!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> weg mit scylla, freie sicht auf's mittelmeer ;-)
> 
> hat trotzdem ein sternchen bekommen.



... so so, Du magst also keine fahrtechnisch auf dem höchsten Niveau fahrenden und und always well dressed women


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2019)

TS? Turbodieselsäge?


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> TS? Turbodieselsäge?



Die Oberförster sind wohl zu tausenden geklont ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (29. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> TS? Turbodieselsäge?



feinstaubarme Trailbausäge:


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. März 2019)

Back to the roots...


----------



## midige (29. März 2019)

Memo abgearbeitet:


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2019)

Heute war's mal schön Kondition und Technik passen auch.


----------



## georgauf (29. März 2019)

midige schrieb:


> Memo abgearbeitet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843805



superschöner wald!


----------



## LuX186 (30. März 2019)

Unterwegs bei eher unbritischen Bedingungen  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2019)

Unterwegs bei eher britischen aka interessanten Bedingungen mit eher wenig funktionierender Bremse vorne:









Trondheim scheint doch auch mal im Frühjahr anzukommen, die letzte Woche hatte: >20cm Neuschnee, raining cats n dogs, knapp 10°C und Sonne und jetzt bei knapp über 0°C eine abwechselnde Mischung aus Schnee und Regen 

@midige Gut so! Wir haben heute auch ein paar mal das Taschenmesser ausgepackt, müssen aber nächstes mal wohl auch die TS mitnehmen.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2019)

Yuck 

Wir haben während dessen heute in kurz-kurz die Rennrad-Saison eröffnet. Besser so


----------



## Eaven (30. März 2019)

Irgend jemand hat gepetzt.....von unserer Konversation in Sachen Dämpfer....Mist, mein Chef überwacht mich...Cy schreibt:
Carsten,

Over the last year, we have definitely noticed a move towards harder and heavier riders asking for coil shocks on our Rocket and RocketMAX enduro bikes. There seems to be a feeling that if you need really high pressures in the regular air shock, then coil is the way to go. That might have been the case 10 years ago when you looked like you would pop a little can air shock, but these days there is a much better option. DB Air CS!

Swinny and Chay have both been running DB Air CS since the start of last season, when they found the pressures they needed in the DB Air IL were quite high. Not because because they are particularly heavy (they weigh about the same as or less than me, and I'm perfectly fine on a DB Air IL at 83kg, even in Finale on my RocketMAX), but because they are so fast they run their shocks stiffer than mere mortals like you and I.

The reason for this is that the droplink bikes have a very progressive rate to the linkage. This gives them their fantastic feel, but also means that they need a quite a stiff spring to give you enough support in the early part of the stroke. This also counts for the Coil IL as well, and the maximum 650lb VALT spring only works for rider weights up to around 90kg, and you lose the progression of the air spring and the instant adjustability.

The Air CS gets around all this by having a LOT of volume and a LOT of oil. Where the lads were needing 270-280psi to get the feel they wanted in the DB Air IL (I run 215psi for 17mm sag in mine), they are down to 155psi in the Air CS, and still have the option to put volume spacers in to tune the ride, there's a lot of oil volume in the piggyback which helps consistency. If you're concerned about such things, it's also around 100-130 grammes lighter than the Coil IL with a VALT spring.

We have got some of these on customer bikes already with great results, and we have just got our full allocation of stock so these are good to go on any Rocket or Rocket Max. If you think you need a coil because you're a heavier rider, or hit things hard, think again! This is definitely the option we recommend for you. By the same token, don't think that just because we are now offering this we are shy of the DB Air IL. It's still the main shock offer for these bikes, because it's light, reliable and it works brilliantly. Like I said above, I am very happy with mine, and due to him being pretty light, race team member Will Easey is running the DB Air IL on his race bike this season to keep the weight off.

Das isser:


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2019)

DB Air hatte ich damals schon im 2012er Rocket, und kommt auch wieder ins RocketMax. Das wird gut


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2019)

Kennt ihr das? Da steht man am Traileingang, kurze hydraulische Pause vor der Abfahrt. Man dreht sich um und - bäm - hat man einen ganz anderen Blickwinkel...



 

Unendliche Weiten  „Hoch“ebene bei Horb. Danach gab‘s auch noch ein wenig steil und technisch...





Schön war‘s! Und nachher geht’s zum Ausrollen nochmal mit dem Trailer und Familie los...


----------



## herrundmeister (31. März 2019)

Nächste Ausbaustufe


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Nächste Ausbaustufe
> Anhang anzeigen 844670 Anhang anzeigen 844671


Die Pedale stören das Bild ein wenig  Ansonsten kuhle Karre


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Die Pedale stören das Bild ein wenig  Ansonsten kuhle Karre


für den einsatzzweck hätte ich auch lieber welche mit breiter trittfläche.


----------



## herrundmeister (31. März 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Die Pedale stören das Bild ein wenig  Ansonsten kuhle Karre


die hat der Vorbesitzer der Kurbel so angeballert das ich diese vermutlich rausbohren muss. Meine geliebten NC 17 Magnesium liegen bereit.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2019)

wd40, heissluftfön, langer hebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. März 2019)

midige schrieb:


> feinstaubarme Trailbausäge:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843623



Von der haben wir diesen Frühling schon zwei geschrottet...


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. März 2019)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Von der haben wir diesen Frühling schon zwei geschrottet...


Bei meiner ist bisher nur das Blatt leicht verbogen (an der Spitze), ansonsten ist die egtl top. Immer schön auf Zug sägen, dann passiert das mit dem Verbiegen auch nicht


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. März 2019)

Gestern war wieder die Feier zum Ende des Winterpokals bzw. unser "lokaler" Saisonauftakt. Diesmal also SAU2019 (SonnenAuf bis -Untergang), Mosel-Rhein-Mosel.

Bilder und nen Text gibts hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/15829481/

, leider war das Ende eher unschön, da vor den letzten Trails des Tages ein Auto unsere Truppe auf einer Kreisstrasse überholen wollte, das aber nicht ganz geschafft hat. 
-- Kaputtes Rad, kaputter Helm, kaputtes Trickot... Krankenwagen, Polizei, ... aber kein Blut, Biker scheint bisher ganz geblieben zu sein. Protektoren sei Dank!

Und, liebe Kinder, merkt euch:

Mützen schützen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. April 2019)

Am Samstag bei Kaiserwetter den Albtrauf abgegrast. Fein war's, Radl macht immer noch Spaß -)


----------



## Eaven (1. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Am Samstag bei Kaiserwetter den Albtrauf abgegrast. Fein war's, Radl macht immer noch Spaß -)


 .... und somit hast du final einen Topten-Platz in der Einzelwertung Strava eingefahren....mit einer absolut krassen Punktezahl....Respekt


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. April 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> .... und somit hast du final einen Topten-Platz in der Einzelwertung Strava eingefahren....mit einer absolut krassen Punktezahl....Respekt





Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (1. April 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> , leider war das Ende eher unschön, da vor den letzten Trails des Tages ein Auto unsere Truppe auf einer Kreisstrasse überholen wollte, das aber nicht ganz geschafft hat.
> -- Kaputtes Rad, kaputter Helm, kaputtes Trickot... Krankenwagen, Polizei, ... aber kein Blut, Biker scheint bisher ganz geblieben zu sein. Protektoren sei Dank!



Uiuiui, bei der Geschichte weiß ich gleich wieder, warum ich jeden noch so steilen Trail für einen wesentlich sichereren Ort halte als Straßen 
Gott sei Dank ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!


----------



## Eaven (2. April 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> -- Kaputtes Rad, kaputter Helm, kaputtes Trickot... Krankenwagen, Polizei, ... aber kein Blut, Biker scheint bisher ganz geblieben zu sein. Protektoren sei Dank! Und, liebe Kinder, merkt euch: Mützen schützen!


....uih, habe ich überlesen....Mist, ich höre solche Geschichten bestimmt einmal im Monat, meist von den Pendlern und Rennradlern....


----------



## craze (4. April 2019)

Der Frühling ist endlich da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (4. April 2019)

Heute bei recht useligem Wetter in den Wupperbergen unterwegs...


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. April 2019)

Immer der Sonne entgegen....


----------



## John_Boy (12. April 2019)

Gestern war die totale Entäuschung. Bergauf gings noch dank 24er Kettenblatt aber runter war nur die einfachste Route drin weil mein Kollege vergessen hatte die Bremsbeläge zu tauschen. Aber am Ende unhaltbare Zustände: 

Kann man nur eines dazu sagen:


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. April 2019)

Mal wieder ein Träumchen in den Wupperbergen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. April 2019)

Heute stand Schwarzwald im Programmheft. Anfahrt durch den Schönbuch, morgen weiter nach Freiburg. Nett hier


----------



## dangerousD (15. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Heute stand Schwarzwald im Programmheft. Anfahrt durch den Schönbuch, morgen weiter nach Freiburg. Nett hier
> Anhang anzeigen 850622Anhang anzeigen 850623


Das Bundaberg hättest Du auch bei mir haben können - wo Du eh‘ schon in Horb warst  Wünsche noch gute Reise! Nach 7 ziemlich vollen (aber auch erfüllenden) Tagen Messedienst auf der #bauma2019 musste ich heute den freien Vormittag auch auf den Horber Trails verbringen. Bisschen die Beine vertreten... dabei kam dann das hier raus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (16. April 2019)

Einweihung des DrittCotics aus der Restekiste. Leider Gegenlicht, aber sonst wären Godesburg und Drachenfels nicht so schön drauf.
(Älteres BFe 26 in L)





Gedanken zum Tage (natürlich alles selbstverständliche Allgemeinheiten):
- Bei dem Wetter morgens einen Umweg zur Arbeit hebt die Stimmung!
- Lenker festschrauben hilft, sonst hat man nach dem ersten Sprung einen Dropbar...
- Dropperpost ist/wäre was tolles
- 1x10 ... naja. ErstCotic hat 3x10, super. ZweitCotic hat 2x10, auch schön. Aber 1x10 taugt mir nur zum rumalbern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (30 auf 11-46).
- MM Supersoft Super Gravity hat super Grip und fährt sich super zäh
- Elixir 5 auf 185 braucht deutlich!! mehr Fingerkraft als ne XT auf 203


----------



## zec (16. April 2019)

Bin in den letzten Tagen das erste Mal seit Herbst wieder mit dem Rocket gefahren - wenn man in den letzten Monaten mit dem BFe unterwegs war, ist das ein interessantes Kontrastprogramm  . Die Umstellung auf die längere Geometrie ist größtenteils abgeschlossen. Die Abstimmungsfahrten im letzten Jahr haben sich auch ausgezahlt, denn aktuell passen Luftdruck und Dämpfung optimal. Heute dann auch endlich einen Double gesprungen, den ich sonst immer umfahren habe -> es läuft  .


----------



## orudne (16. April 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ... Drachenfels ...



Haha! Komplett OT!!

... aber ich hänge gerade, während ich das hier lese, an meinem "Drachenfels"...




und höre "Selling England By The Pound" (Genesis).





... was leider wiederum gerade auch zum Brexit passt :-/
(hoffentlich bekommen die noch die Kurve)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. April 2019)

Ja, Mr. D, das Bundaberg... Hab da eh einen Anschlag auf Dich vor... (p.m.)
Ansonsten war's die Tage sehr fein auf Mrs. Green. Baden to the Bone und Borderline Fullies versägt, n Paar hm extra getreten und immer dieses "Zuhause"- Gefühl...!


----------



## dangerousD (17. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ja, Mr. D, das Bundaberg... Hab da eh einen Anschlag auf Dich vor... (p.m.)
> Ansonsten war's die Tage sehr fein auf Mrs. Green. Baden to the Bone und Borderline Fullies versägt, n Paar hm extra getreten und immer dieses "Zuhause"- Gefühl...!
> Anhang anzeigen 851260 Anhang anzeigen 851261 Anhang anzeigen 851262



Na das hört sich gut an. Habe mich bei dem Bunda-Bild getäuscht - ist ja gar nicht Horb  Da hat mich das kleine Mobildisplay gefoppt 

Ich hoffe, Du suchst keine Unterkunft - könnte Dir höchstens das Carport anbieten, wir sind nämlich unterwegs...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. April 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na das hört sich gut an. Habe mich bei dem Bunda-Bild getäuscht - ist ja gar nicht Horb  Da hat mich das kleine Mobildisplay gefoppt
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du suchst keine Unterkunft - könnte Dir höchstens das Carport anbieten, wir sind nämlich unterwegs...


Keine Unterkunft, kannst Dich entspannen!


----------



## dangerousD (17. April 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Keine Unterkunft, kannst Dich entspannen!


Dann kann der Urlaub ja kommen


----------



## Schwimmer (17. April 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Haha! Komplett OT!!
> 
> ... aber ich hänge gerade, während ich das hier lese, an meinem "Drachenfels"...
> Anhang anzeigen 851013
> ...



... ganz schön alter Knochen ...


----------



## orudne (18. April 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... ganz schön alter Knochen ...


 ... nur gut gereift ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. April 2019)

Heute ging's heim. Wo soll ich lang?




 

Kurz später in Alpirsbach noch so eine Entscheidung:



 

Habe auf Trolle gewartet 



 

und zum Glück mein Rad wieder gefunden!



 

Nach knapp 130km dann noch ein Fundstück:



 

Insgesamt waren das jetzt etwa 450km und 10k hm. Ohne Defekt oder Gemoser von der Technik! So muss das! Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2019)

Alpirsbacher beschde


----------



## singletrailer67 (18. April 2019)

Bei mir nur 4,5 km und 0,1 kHm...BiketoWork...


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Alpirsbacher beschde


zur not...


----------



## dangerousD (19. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zur not...


Komm‘ Du mir mal vor meine Haustür *


*durchaus ernstgemeinte Einladung


----------



## Schwimmer (19. April 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> ... nur gut gereift ...



Ich meinte natürlich die Musik ... 
... gut abgehangen, ginge auch  ...


----------



## midige (19. April 2019)

An der Dreifaltigkeitslärche im Südspessart:





Mehr als ein Stück Lenker ging nicht aufs Bild, ich lag schon flach auf dem Boden

Grüße und schöne Feiertage

Michael


----------



## scylla (23. April 2019)

Endlich mal wieder Vogesen


----------



## DasLangeElend (23. April 2019)

Vogesen... schön. Leider zu weit weg von hier für mal grad eben. Daher gestern nur auf den schönen Hometrails im Ahrtal unterwegs (Hometrails bei Fair Means, d.h. Anreise mit dem Racer von ca. dem weißen Punkt da hinten...).


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. April 2019)

Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...Stärkung vor der Abfahrt mit dem legendären Bergischen BOBBES. Der wurde schon in die Pfalz exportiert und von anspruchsvollen Gaumen ( u. a. @herrundmeister ) als trailtauglich genehmigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (24. April 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...Stärkung vor der Abfahrt mit dem legendären Bergischen BOBBES. Der wurde schon in die Pfalz exportiert und von anspruchsvollen Gaumen ( u. a. @herrundmeister ) als trailtauglich genehmigt.


....ich habe mal ein Frage im "interdeutschkulturellen" Kontext....was für eine Füllung ist in einem Bobbes, Blutwurst oder Pflaumenmarmelade?


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. April 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....ich habe mal ein Frage im "interdeutschkulturellen" Kontext....was für eine Füllung ist in einem Bobbes, Blutwurst oder Pflaumenmarmelade?


Blutwurst wäre mal eine interessante Variante!
Dieser hier ist aus Mürbeteig, gefüllt mit Rosinen und Marzipan...ein wenig Puderzucker on top...
Eine gute Strategie ist es Unerfahrenen bei einer gemeinsamen Tour einen auszugeben...das tonnenschwere Teilchen (im Bergischen für Gebäckstück) liegt so schwer im Magen dass uphillen deutlich entschleunigt wird. Woll René? @Trail Surfer


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2019)




----------



## singletrailer67 (24. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


>


Ciao Bello! Geh Du mal schön die FinaleTrails rocken! Und dazu leichte Amarettini...wobei...Du lässt Dich bestimmt shuttlen...dann nimm diesmal 2 Bobbes und Du bist Erster an der Gelateria am Strand!


----------



## Eaven (24. April 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> ...
> Dieser hier ist aus Mürbeteig, gefüllt mit Rosinen und Marzipan...ein wenig Puderzucker on top...


... Rosinen ok, aber auf Marzipan wäre ich nicht gekommen. Schmeckt aber sicher gut, zumindest wenn man wie ich Marzipan mag. Ich bin mit einer Lübeckerin verheiratet, da gibt es ganz ordentliches Marzipan bei uns zu Haus.


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. April 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ... Rosinen ok, aber auf Marzipan wäre ich nicht gekommen. Schmeckt aber sicher gut, zumindest wenn man wie ich Marzipan mag. Ich bin mit einer Lübeckerin verheiratet, da gibt es ganz ordentliches Marzipan bei uns zu Haus.



Vermutlich Niederegger....mein Lieblingsmarzipan.

Wenn wir mal ein COTIC-Treffen in den Wupperbergen machen...dann gebe ich Dir einen BOBBES aus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (28. April 2019)

Wetter eher bescheiden, aber nicht zu schlimm. Schlamm gab es mehr als genug...




Mudhugger sieht komisch aus, hält aber den Popo sauber!


----------



## zec (28. April 2019)

Bin jetzt mal kurz hintereinander meine Hausrunde mit beiden Cotics (BFe und Rocket)gefahren und habe die Zeit gestoppt: Auf dem Rocket war ich 10s schneller. Also das BFe ist von der Geometrie her schon ein sehr feines Gerät, welches den Spagat zwischen Wendigkeit und Laufruhe für meinen Geschmack sehr gut trifft. Aber gegen das Rocket hat es auf flotten Trails natürlich keine Chance. Da animiert die Rakete einfach zu sehr zum Gas geben  . Dafür ziehe ich das BFe auf langsamen technischen Trails auf jeden Fall vor - die beiden Bikes ergänzen sich also perfekt  .


----------



## Nussketier (28. April 2019)

Da haben wir uns wohl irgendwie verpasst...

Ich bin den Millman letztmalig 2016 gefahren. Da war da irgendwie deutlich mehr Trail drinnen. Da waren Abschnitte bei, wo die Holzbrücken mit Rampen überfahrbar gemacht wurden, Steilpassagen, Abfahrten. War ein klein wenig enttäuscht heute. Schade. Dafür ist das Rad jetzt wenigstens wieder sauber...


----------



## Eaven (29. April 2019)

Das Wetter war auch eher Britisch, oder?


----------



## Nussketier (29. April 2019)

So, kurze Runde zum Entspannen und mit 30er Blatt wegen mimimi...




Ich suche ein 26" BFe in S. Will meinem kleinen ein Rad aufbauen. Wer also eins über hat... Gerne auch als Rahmen.


----------



## zec (29. April 2019)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> mit 30er Blatt wegen mimimi…


Was soll dann ich sagen mit meinem 28er Blatt  ?


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. April 2019)

Hm...
2016 gab es Schnee, Graupel, Hagel, „etwas“ Sonne...
2017 gab es schönes Wetter (und ich war krank...)
2018 gab es Gewitter und Wolkenbruch. 

Da war dieses Jahr ja ganz ok, durchgehend leichte Schauer, für die man keine Regenjacke brauchte und das bei 5 Grad, so überhitzte man auch nicht.

Leider hat ein Unwetter im Sommer 2018 ganz viele Wege zerstört, daher dieses Jahr etwas weniger Trails. Einige Trails/Wege waren jetzt nach der Wiederherstellung auch erstmal was breiter.

Heute bin ich nochmal 2/3 mit meiner Frau abgefahren, bei Sonne heute viel schöner...


----------



## zec (29. April 2019)

Schön ist der Frühling  .


----------



## Nussketier (30. April 2019)

zec schrieb:


> Was soll dann ich sagen mit meinem 28er Blatt  ?


Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen, gibt es bei dir aber auch geringfügig mehr Steigung...Kein Grund zur Schande


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2019)

fahre mit 26T vorne (alte 3-fach-kurbel) und granny god bashguard, damit viel platz unter dem tretlager. sunrace 10-fach kassette irgenwas bis 42, glaube ich...

was habe ich gewonnen? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> damit viel platz unter dem tretlager....
> was habe ich gewonnen? :-D



Einen verbogenen ISCG Tab von einer Person, die nicht erkannt werden möchte


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2019)

das habe ich damals mit dem stinger (kettenführungsrolle, unten) geschafft.


----------



## aju (1. Mai 2019)

Heute ein wenig mit den Stadträdern durch den Wald gerollt...


----------



## aju (6. Mai 2019)

Nicht von heute, aber mal wieder bewegte Bilder...


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Mai 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Nicht von heute, aber mal wieder bewegte Bilder...



... traumhafte Trails und traumhafte Fahrtechnik ...


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön kontrolliert gefahren - die Stelle bei 1:05 schaut sehr interessant aus  . Und bei 2:05 habe ich mir gedacht: "Mit dem neuen BFe mit der längeren Geometrie käme er wohl nicht mehr ums Eck."


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

zec schrieb:


> Und bei 2:05 habe ich mir gedacht: "Mit dem neuen BFe mit der längeren Geometrie käme er wohl nicht mehr ums Eck."



Käme auf einen Versuch an...


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2019)

Das auf jeden Fall - aber die komplett gleiche Linie würde sich ziemlich sicher nicht spielen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2019)

zumal aju ein s bfe fährt, bmx mit federgabel ;-)

sauber + kontrolliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Mai 2019)

Am Samstag war's auf der Alb a Weng feucht. Und kalt.
Bestes Wetter für das Eingang-Solaris also


----------



## zec (11. Mai 2019)

Heute wieder das Rocket ausgeführt.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2019)

@zec
Schöne Ecke 

Heute durfte mein RocketMax erstmals in echtes Gelände - vor der Haustür ist es halt doch zu unspektakulär. Also tiefer in den Schwarzwald und die besten Teile des Hirschkopftrails (plus einige persönliche Ergänzungen  ) rund um Klosterreichenbach gefahren. Durch geschicktes Verbinden einige km gespart - am Ende waren es nur 24km, bei 1000hm  Beliebig erweiterbar. Aber die 8 Abfahrten waren gut.

Ein Traileinstieg:





Hoch geht‘s auch, hier ein moderater Anstieg:





Steine gibt’s auch, auf die ist die Rakete echt scharf. Immer nach dem Motto:

Räder: MUSS
Kette: KANN
Bremse: BRAUCHT NICHT

Oder eben: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit 




Gilt natürlich auch für die berühmten SchwarzWALDwurzeln:





Zwischendurch etwas Landschaft:





Und zum Schluss noch die alte Klosterquelle besucht:





Schee war’s - trotz nur 7 Grad und feuchtem Boden nach drei Tagen Regen...

Rakete läuft


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. Mai 2019)

Heute mal ein paar Pfädchen an der Lahn ausprobiert. 
Sicherheitshalber mit Angstbügel am Helm, fühlt sich aber gut an...


 

Und gleich wieder Stellen gefunden, die @aju sicher schon im Schnee gefahren ist ;-)


----------



## gimp (13. Mai 2019)

Am Samstag war mal wieder Gäsbock und das Soda war dabei. Wie immer eine liebevoll organisierte Veranstaltung mit tollen Trails und bester Verpflegung. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## aju (16. Mai 2019)

Vorgestern an der Mosel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (19. Mai 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Am Samstag war's auf der Alb a Weng feucht. Und kalt.
> Bestes Wetter für das Eingang-Solaris also
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 859536



... d'Alb ra ...


----------



## Nussketier (19. Mai 2019)

Longshot on (medium) long track...


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2019)

Auch ich lebe noch und bin relativ viel im Sattel, wenn ich denn nicht Lerne oder Klettern/Bouldern gehe 
Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Gelegenheit nicht nehmen lassen und bin nach einem leckeren BBQ mit der Rakete in den Sonnenuntergang (um nach 10pm wohlgemerkt) geflogen.  




Am Sonntag fahre ich dann aller Voraussicht nach blind das erste Enduro Rennen der norwegischen Saison in Molde mit (80/20 Molde Enduro) 

LG aus dem (aktuell) sommerlichen Trondheim!


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Mai 2019)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auch ich lebe noch und bin relativ viel im Sattel, wenn ich denn nicht Lerne oder Klettern/Bouldern gehe
> Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Gelegenheit nicht nehmen lassen und bin nach einem leckeren BBQ mit der Rakete in den Sonnenuntergang (um nach 10pm wohlgemerkt) geflogen.
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Rennen! Das Wetter ist ja aktuell der Knaller hier...seit Samstag keine Wolken!
Liebe Grüße von den Lofoten (wo MTB fahren quasi unmöglich ist)
Stefan


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Mai 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Lofoten (wo MTB fahren quasi unmöglich ist)


----------



## midige (23. Mai 2019)

Da kann ich nur ansatzweise mithalten:

Zur Arbeit:





Teufelchen muß im Zwinger auf den Feierabend warten:





Nach Hause:





Staubig ist es jedenfalls kaum:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Rennen! Das Wetter ist ja aktuell der Knaller hier...seit Samstag keine Wolken!
> Liebe Grüße von den Lofoten (wo MTB fahren quasi unmöglich ist)
> Stefan


Oh ja, das Wetter lässt kaum zu wünschen übrig nachdem es Anfang Mai nochmal geschneit hat  
Dir viel Spaß auf den Lofoten, da zieht es mich im Juni auch für 12 Tage hin, allerdings Trekking und nicht Biken.

@midige Zwinger gilt schon als artgerechte Haltung für ein Teufelchen, oder?


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Mai 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


>


Schönes Video, und witzigerweise...hab gerade mal geschaut...3.1 km von meinem Domizil. Kenne den Berg, bei Schnee kann man hier Langlaufen. Jedoch ist das nicht repräsentativ für die Lofoten. Das meiste ist hier so hammersteil und verblockt dass zumindest (wenn man nicht gerade Noway-Rey heisst) der normal ambitionierte MTBer hier recht wenig fahrbares findet. Zum Bergwandern ist das hier jedoch ein Träumchen
Mit dem MTB würde mir ganz viel anderes einfallen...aber nicht die Lofoten.
Auf jeden Fall eine unglaubliche Landschaft hier...!!!


----------



## frogmatic (23. Mai 2019)

midige schrieb:


> Grüße


Velöhead Sticker


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Mai 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine unglaubliche Landschaft hier...!!!


Ja ich weiß, wir haben letztes Jahr die Lofoten zu Fuß durchquert. In etwa so:
https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wa...n/durchquerung-der-lofoten-von-nord-nach-sued

Viele Wandertouren um Leknes:
https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wandern/kartensuche#3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (23. Mai 2019)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @midige Zwinger gilt schon als artgerechte Haltung für ein Teufelchen, oder?



Nein, auf keinen Fall, artgerechte Haltung findet im Wald statt, frei und schmutzig.
Zwinger nur, damit es noch da ist, wenn der Reiter sein Tagwerk in der Firma beendet hat und beide wieder im Wald verschwinden können.

(Der "Zwinger" ist eigentlich die, durch Zutrittskontrolle geschützte, Fahrradabstellanlage in der Firma)


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Mai 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, wir haben letztes Jahr die Lofoten zu Fuß durchquert. In etwa so:
> https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wa...n/durchquerung-der-lofoten-von-nord-nach-sued
> 
> Viele Wandertouren um Leknes:
> https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wandern/kartensuche#3


Wahnsinn! Nimmt man dann viele Gipfel mit oder umgeht man die eher? Habt ihr Übernachtungen gebucht oder ward ihr mit Zelt unterwegs? Und hast Du irgendwo einen Reisebericht eingestellt?
LG Stefan


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, wir haben letztes Jahr die Lofoten zu Fuß durchquert. In etwa so:
> https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wa...n/durchquerung-der-lofoten-von-nord-nach-sued
> 
> Viele Wandertouren um Leknes:
> https://www.rando-lofoten.net/de/wandern/kartensuche#3


Witzig, wir planen mehr oder weniger die gleiche Durchquerung nur von Süd nach Nord. 

@midige Mit artgerecht ist auch angemessener Schutz vor Weggelaufen werden durch lange Finger gemeint in diesem Falle, traue meiner Abstellmöglichkeit hier im Studentenwohnheim fast weniger als dem 'Zwinger'.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2019)

Diese Woche war ich damit ziemlich oft unterwegs. Genau genommen zweimal pro  Tag...


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Mai 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Nimmt man dann viele Gipfel mit oder umgeht man die eher? Habt ihr Übernachtungen gebucht oder ward ihr mit Zelt unterwegs? Und hast Du irgendwo einen Reisebericht eingestellt?
> LG Stefan


Bei der Tour sind einige Gipfel mit drin, teilweise optional. Bei wirklich schlechten Wetter verzichtet man aber gern auf einen der Gipfel.
Wir waren mit dem Zelt unterwegs. Einmal haben wir in einer Schutzhütte übernachtet – weiß nicht, ob das Zelt die Nacht überstanden hätte. Bei der An- und Abreise hatten wir ein Zimmer in Bodø.
Berichte zur Tour gibt es keinen, aber meine Frau hat gaaaanz viele Fotos gemacht.

Und weil es hier um Cotic und unterwegs geht. Gestern am Wernloch bei Wendelstein.





Durch den trockenen Sommer letztes Jahr und den geringen Niederschlägen, kämpfen solche »Himmelsteiche« mit dem _Überleben_.


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Mai 2019)

Nachdem ich letztens zum stolpern an der Lahn war, war diesen Sonntag mal Strecke angesagt.
1. Westerwald Marathon... -> kann man ja mal anschauen.

Am Parkplatz standen dann Teambusse und ein gefühltes Dutzend Leute fuhren sich auf der Rolle warm, eine Fahrerin polierte noch schnell ihren Helm und ihre Mutter/Betreuerin richtete das Trikot, andere machten Streching-Übungen.

Oh weh, ich fühlte mich "ein wenig" fehl am Platz!

Das Wetter war aber gut und so hatte ich auch als Genuss-/Hobbyfahrer meinen Spass, Verpflegungsstellen waren gut, die Strecke abwechslungsreich (wenn auch technisch nicht allzuschwer), alles gut für einen schönen Sonntag.

Etwas ungeschickt war es vielleicht, dass die technisch "anspruchsvollen" Stellen direkt im kurzen Einführungsloop waren, daher staute es sich da zwischendrin ein wenig, da doch der ein oder andere Teilnehmer da schieben musste.



 

Danach ging es mit doch für einen deutschen Marathon recht vielen Trails immer wieder rauf und runter, steile Wiesen hoch und auch auf einer harvestergeschädigten Forstpiste können Kurven ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit doch recht eng werden.
Ein paar fiese Rampen haben sie sich dann auch wie es sich gehört für den Schluss aufgehoben, genau wie so was nettes, wie die Leute im Anblick des Ziels nochmal den Hügel runter und steil wieder hoch zu scheuchen.



 

Fazit: Kurzweiliger Sonntag bei schönem Wetter und -> Sonne ohne Sonnenchreme macht Sonnenbrand


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2019)

Von mir nun auch ein kleiner Rennbericht:
Das erste 80/20 Enduro Series Rennen der Saison in Mode umfasste 4 Stages und insgesamt knapp 21km und 1200hm. Am Samstag konnten wir auf Empfehlung von Locals abends noch die schwierigsten Stellen, Stage 3+4, etwas trainieren.




Die Stage 1 am Sonntag war deutlich die längste mit circa 8min und startete oberhalb der Baumgrenze in kaltem Wind und führte wieder bis nach Molde rein.



Das etwas zu lange Warten dort oben hat einen so kalt werden lassen, dass das erste Stück konzentrationstechnisch doch eher anstrengend war und am Ende schwand selbige auch langsam wieder. Einen beinahe OTB konnte ich zum Glück abwenden, ansonsten lief es okay, habe auch 2 Fahrer überholen können. Platz 24/50

Die Stage 2 sollte die Tretintensivste des Tages sein und das stimmte auch, ofter über Holzbrücken oder rumpelig minimal bergauf. Am Ende der Holzbrücken hat es mir dann - Gott weiß wie - die Kette von der Kurbel geholt, die sich natürlich dann vehement wehrte wieder raufzugehen. Der Speed war für den kommenden Uphill damit gegessen, aber noch hatte ich scheinbar keine 30s verloren, denn es kam niemand zum überholen.
Maximal 1min später im nächsten Downhill dann platter Reifen Nr. 1. Noch kurzer ausgiebiger Diskussion in meinem Kopf habe ich mich entschieden reinzubeissen und weiterzufahren bzw. gegebenenfalls zu rennen, die Uhr läuft schließlich und die Felge wird es schon überleben.
Wurde dann natürlich auch doch noch überholt. Platz 45/50...
Nach einem fixen Schlauchwechsel weiter zu Stage 3, hier wusste ich, dass ich etwas Vorsicht walten lassen musste, wollte ich nicht noch einen Platten wollen, aber auch, dass ich die Strecke kann. Also auf, die ersten 50% liefen super, deutlich besser als im Training und ich konnte auch 2 oder 3 Leute passieren. Das üble Steinfeld (siehe einen Teil im Foto Hintergrund) lief nicht super, aber auch nicht kacke. An der Ausfahrt des Feldes merkte ich dann aber, oh wei, Platter Nummer zwei...  Zum Glück endete die Stage auch kurz nach dem Steinfeld und somit war es Platz 25/50.



Die letzte Stage wiederholte nochmal den mittleren Teil der ersten, bog dann aber rechts ab und führt nach Kurzer schnellen weiten Track auch in übles Gerümpel mit dicken Runden Steinen und Matsch zuerst und etwas danach dann in ein Meer fieser spitzer Steine. Ich habe mich hier diesmal wirklich zurückgehalten, nicht zu viel gas gegeben, versucht super saubere Linien zu fahren, aber, wenn man einmal Pech hat, dann so richtig, natürlich noch ein Platter der mich super ausgebremst hat... Bergab ging, aber die flachen Passagen und besonders der kurze knackige Uphill am Ende bedurften etwas Rennen und ich hatte zuerst auch wen überholt, wurde nun aber wieder selber überholt. Platz 32/50
Insgesamt somit leider nur Platz 30/50, da wäre wohl mehr drinnen gewesen. Mein Finnischer Freund hat es allerdings ordentlich laufen lassen und Platz 10 auf einem Hardtail geschafft - guter Junge!
Fazit: Kettenführung und neuer Hinterreifen, ich komme! Am besten Doube-Down mit Tubeless und Pool-Noodle...  Das Rennen hat trotz all der Pannen super Spaß gemacht, die Strecken waren herausfordernd und ordentlich, kein Wellness Enduro, sondern so richtig. Die Orga war auch super, es gab nach dem Rennen noch Essen und Getränke und die Stimmung war wie immer auf Enduro Rennen entspannt und angenehm und man konnte immer und überall quatschen mit den Leuten, wofür die Norweger ansonsten ja nicht so bekannt sind... 


Nachdem unser Norwegischer Fahrer uns eine Nacht auf die Familiencabin nahe Åndalsnes & der Trollwand mitgenommen hat, gab es am Montag dann in einer Ortschaft nahe Molde (Hjelset) nochmal einen 3,3km / 543hm / 15min Singletrack zum 'Ausrollen' der einfach super gebaut worden ist immer in Nähe eines Bachlaufs den Berg herunter mit einigen Rampen, natürlichen Sprüngen, Linien über Steine etc. etc.
(Video kann ich hoffentlich nach den Klausuren schnippeln).
Die Aussicht von oben ließ auch nicht zu Wünschen übrig:







Nach der Fahrt dann noch ein schnelles Bad und wieder nach Trondheim, denn Klausuren schreiben sich auch nicht von alleine.



Apropos, ich sollte mich wieder 'Biofueles & Biorefineries' zuwenden. Bis bald! 

PS: Und ja, natürlich hat der einzige deutsche Fahrer die Nummer 88 abbekommen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juni 2019)

Muss hier natürlich auch rein:



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @nightwolf und meinereiner waren SSP im Karwendel.
> 
> Hier der komplette Bildbericht.


----------



## midige (4. Juni 2019)

Unter dem Nebel das Grauen:





DIE FIRMA

Nebel wie im November, aber die Temperatur ist viel angenehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869465 Anhang anzeigen 869466 Anhang anzeigen 869467 Muss hier natürlich auch rein:



Was fahrt ihr da für Übersetzungen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juni 2019)

32-18 aufm 29"er. Nächstes mal nehm ich aber 32-17, mein Standard, weil schieben musste eh hin und wieder und die Flachetappen waren schon arg tretlastig. Stichwort Nähmaschine...


----------



## John_Boy (4. Juni 2019)

Am Sontag nur einen kurzen Ausflug zur Eisdiele mit der Familie. Nach dem zwecks Gewichtsersparnis durchgeführten Bremsenbelüftung war nur was leichtes angesagt. Für einen richtigen Eisdielen trip hätte ich es besser vorher putzen sollen, weshalb es auf dem Bild nur im Hintergrund ist. Davor das auch recht dekorative Voodoo meiner Frau.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ich Sonntag meinen finnischen Bike-Genossen verabschiedet habe und an Dienstag auch das letzte Mal mit zwei norwegischen Freunden MTB fahren war (Diarrhoea Matsch inklusive). Hat es mich dann gestern auf heute nochmal auf eine Cabin der Uni verschlagen, allerdings auch mit Freunden mit dem Rad dort hin. Der Hinweg war bei 25°C und keinen Wolken wunderbar und nach Ankunft durfte der See dann für Abkühlung sorgen, die Abkühlung ging schnell, denn vor 2 Monaten war der noch komplett zugefroren.


 

 

Diese beiden Fotos sind gegen 22:40 & 23:40 entstanden, dunkler wurde es nur wirklich durch die Regenwolken die gegen Mitternacht aufzogen). Ziemlich hell dieses Norwegen!


 


 

Nach Sauna, Landschaft und Ruhe genießen sowie ein kleines bisschen auf den Felsen hinter der Hütte biken ging es dann heute morgen wieder heim. Die Vorhersage hat uns gewarnt, es soll pissen. Glücklicherweise sind wir dem Wetter über 50% der Strecke und Zeit eher hinterher gefahren  Das Ende war dann aber doch ordentlich nass...
Diese Skifahrer kamen mir dann aber wie komisch vor:


 

Tuto-completto: knapp 65km, >1500hm, knapp 5,5h Fahrzeit
  

Mein Fazit: Bikepacking mit Trekkingrucksack geht, aber n bequemerer Sattel und vllt leicht andere Übersetzungen wären nett. Das war vermutlich auch meine vorletzte Ausfahrt hier. Montag geht es auf die Lofoten und diese in 11 Tagen fast komplett wandern durchqueren. Und danach ist meine Zeit hier oben schon rum 

Ein schönes Wochenende der Stahl(Waden) Community


----------



## herrundmeister (9. Juni 2019)

Kleine Abendrunde mit Sohn und Neffe


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Kleine Abendrunde mit Sohn und Neffe
> Anhang anzeigen 871821


Die hast Du aber gut versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Juni 2019)

Und die nächste Ausfahrt, heute mal der “1. Laacher See Marathon”... bei allerbestem Wetter rund um den schlafenden Vulkan.

War recht viel los, aber ich fand es gut organisiert. Da nicht so weit von daheim konnte ich sogar am Vortag schon die Startnummer holen und so länger schlafen.

Vom Start weg ging es schon gut ins klassische Mittelgebirgshöhenprofil. Und der Kraterrand hat da einige fiese Rampen zu bieten. 

Anfangs hatte ich Angst, dass es eine sehr Feldweg und Stereo-Trail lastige Ausfahrt wird, aber ab der Hälfte der 60 km Runde kamen doch noch diverse schöne Trails mit rein. Ich finde es toll, das es sogar möglich war, an Pfingsten einen Traumpfad für das Rennen zu sperren!

Den Preis für den Trottel des Tages gewinnt jemand, der mich auf einer Abfahrt, wo es vor mir staute, durchs Unterholz überholt hat und mir dabei sein Lenkerhörnchen in den Arm rammte. Kurz danach verdrehte er seinen Lenker, machte einen Bauchplatscher nach vorne und rammte sich seinen Sattel ins Kreuz. Hielt dabei natürlich alle auf. Kaum rollte er wieder, schmiss es ihn bei einem 10cm Ästchen zur Seite.... da gabs dann Szenenapplaus von allen Nachfolgenden.

Im Ziel hab ich dann noch @RokkoFist getroffen, den ich beim MillManTrail verpasst hatte.

Direkter Vergleich: 29 Zoll (sein Solaris) ist schneller 26 Zoll (mein Soul).

Könnte aber auch am Fahrer liegen.


----------



## Nussketier (10. Juni 2019)

Nächster Halt: 23.06. Rhens


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

ein bisschen was von den letzten Vogesen-Wochenenden:


----------



## John_Boy (14. Juni 2019)

@scylla ^wo ist das ?
Gestern war ganz schlimm. Langsam, lauter Gurkenfehler, auch recht einfache Stellen ausgelassen. Dann trifft man noch auf Leute die auf das Einhalten der zwei Meter Regel bestehen. Ok, nehmen wir eben eine andere Abfahrt, aber die war auch nicht zwei Meter breit, dafür viel matschiger. Wir waren zwar in der Überzahl aber so Wanderstöcke könnten gefährlich sein.
Das Schlimste war aber dass der Zielbiergarten unsere Lieblingssort nicht mehr führt. Danke, Merkel.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

John_Boy schrieb:


> @scylla ^wo ist das ?



Sammelsurium quer durch die südlichen Vogesen. Wenn du konkrete Tipps haben willst, gern per PN


----------



## aju (16. Juni 2019)

Ich bin mal wieder außerhalb der Heimat unterwegs 

Gestern...



Heute...


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2019)

Heute mal wieder im Bikepark Beerfelden gewesen. 

Nach längerer Zwangspause war es heute der Test, ob Bergabfahren schon wieder geht.
Geht!



 
Ok, so richtig sehen kann man mein Rocket Max leider nicht. 

@dangerousD 
Bergauf is noch nicht so dolle, aber Bergab können wir gerne mal wieder in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2019)

ach das roadgap... das war damals gerade neu...
war viel los am lift?


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Juni 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Ich bin Mal wieder außerhalb der Heimat unterwegs
> 
> Gestern...
> 
> ...



Dachte das 2.Bild ist gekippt...iset aber nicht...meinen Respekt!!


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ach das roadgap... das war damals gerade neu...
> war viel los am lift?


Ne gar nicht. Wir sind immer gleich dran gekommen. 

Im (vom Start gesehen) linken Teil gibt es ein paar neue Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (17. Juni 2019)

Heute habe ich in schöner Landschaft viel getragen...







Gefahren bin ich auch einiges, aber davon gibt es nur ein halbwegs gescheites Foto...


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Juni 2019)

Kleine Runde damit der Junior nicht nur vorm Fernseher sitzt


----------



## aju (18. Juni 2019)

Heute wieder auf der gleichen Bergkette unterweg...




...mit einer landschaftlich genialen Abfahrt


----------



## aju (19. Juni 2019)

Heute habe ich zwei Klassiker besucht, die es vor über 10 Jahren sogar schon mal in die Freeride geschafft haben...


----------



## aju (20. Juni 2019)

Wie an jedem Tag des Urlaubs bisher durfte auch heute ein Gipfelkreuz nicht fehlen...


----------



## aju (21. Juni 2019)

Ohne Gipfel ging es auch heute nicht...




Sehr einsame Gegend. Trotz Brückentag den ganzen Tag keinen Menschen auf den Wanderwegen getroffen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. Juni 2019)

Die Hölle der Ardennen...

Gestern war Raid des Hautes Fagnes... Die Belgier sind mutig genug sich selbst "The Ultimate Bike Race" zu nennen...
... und Leute, echt, so total untertrieben ist das nicht.

Geplant hatte ich das schon immer mal und als der @schraeg sich dafür angemeldet hat, hab ich mich einfach drangehangen. Ich hatte sogar einen perfekten Trainigsplan (SAU Tour im März, MillmannTrail und ein - zwei Marathons mit Kurz- oder Mitteldistanz in Deutschland müssen neben MdRzA reichen) ...

Das Rennen ist Teil der Belgischen Ardennen Marathon Serie (es gibt die Quälerei also gleich fünf mal!), jetzt weis ich auch, warum die Jungs- und Mädels aus BeNeLux so fitt sind, wenn die das öfters machen.

Aber zum Rennen: Die Organisation ist super, die Webseite ist zwar nur auf Französichs oder Niederländisch, aber da kommt man als Rheinländer noch irgendwie durch. Vor Ort alles Top, Parkplatzeinweiser, Startnummernausgabe, Karten, Startblockeinweiser, ... Trotz der vielen Teilnehmer kein Stress.
Vom Start weg gehts direkt erstmal bergauf, nur die ersten Meter im Ort noc hauf Teer, danach direkt über gröbste Steine. Nach dem Anstieg kamen dann die letzten paar huntert Meter Teer... Der Rest der Strecke ist minimal sowas wie ein schmaler Forstweg, meist Trails bergauf und bergab.

Und zum Thema Trailniveau: Auf der ganzen Strecke gibt es nur Richtungspfeile (und davon mehr als genug, Verfahren ist nicht möglich), sowas wie Warnschilder oder gar Totenkopfschilder wie bei deutschen Rennen hat man da wegrationalisiert. Wäre auch zu umständlich, da man dann fast jede Abfahrt kennzeichnen müsste. Anfangs war es ja noch ganz normal (also für deutsche Rennen etwas, wo 50% der Leute schleichen oder schieben), nach kurzer Zeit merket man aber, dass hier ein anderes Niveau herrscht. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich fahre bergab gar nicht schlecht, und für mich war das schon am oberen Ende der Komfortzohne. Für entspanntes Fahren lustig, aber im Renntempo mit Belgiern im Nacken, die doppelt so schnell sein wollen, um auch die Langstrecke zu schaffen.. uiuiui! Wurzeln, Absätze, Wurzelabsätze, Wasserrinnen längs und quer. Bachdurchfahrten bis übers Tretlager (einzelne Rinnsale waren extra angestaut!). Schmale Holzstege durchs Moor, teilweise morsch und verfallen. Anstiege, wo schon das schieben oder tragen anstrengend ist. Zwischendrinn ne Abfahrt durch den Bikepark Malmedy...

Das ganze Ding ist ein 60 / 90 / 110 km Endurorennen, bestehend aus einer Stage...

Also, wer kommt nächstes Jahr mit?

Denn: Ich hab verkackt. Die erste Hälfte lief eigentlich ganz gut, Tempo war OK, ich floss im Strom der Fun-Fahrer auf der Kurzstrecke so mit, bergab eher entspannt, bergauf am Limit meiner Kondition. Aber da es scheisse warm war und keine Wolke am Himmel hab ich mir bei den ersten zwei Verpflegungsstationen wohl zu viel von der Isoplörre reingezogen. Irgendwo bei 2/3 wurde mir sowas von übel, dass die Bananen wieder raus wollten (hab sie aber nicht gelassen), bei der dritten Verpflegungsstation hab ich mich erstemal 30 min in den Schatten gelegt. 
Danach ging es eigentlich wieder, aber es fehlten noch 20 km und 500-600 hm. Schwierige Entscheidung, da es keine weitere Servicestation mehr geben würde. Also hab ich mich schweren Herzen entschlossen auszusteigen und bin noch die letzten 8 km über Teer zum Ziel gerollt und hab auf die Kollegen gewartet, die es heldig durchgezogen haben, mit Krämpfen und schieben!

Als dann auch noch ein hutzeliges Männchen mit einer 110 km Startnummer ankam, dass vom alter gebeugt, aber total entspannt sein Rad abstellte, war ich kurz vorm weinen. Der hat sicher den ersten Platz in der Ü80 Klasse gemacht... Und mein weiterer Respekt gillt auch den beiden MTB-Tandems, die die Strecke geschafft haben. Wie auch immer die ihre Monster da durchbekommen haben.

Ein paar Bilder gibts schon beim @schraeg ( Bericht ), die Tage sicher noch ein gequältes von mir kurz vor der dritten Verpflegungsstation


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2019)

Klingt geil. Du darfst mich bei der Anmeldung gerne erinnern.
(Wo bekomme ich bis nächstes Jahr ein leichtes Rad her?)


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klingt geil. Du darfst mich bei der Anmeldung gerne erinnern.
> (Wo bekomme ich bis nächstes Jahr ein leichtes Rad her?)


dein ehemaliger boss ist jetzt moots händler ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (24. Juni 2019)

Das Rennen wird erst richtig gut mit einem 26 Zoll Soul mit Furious Fred Bereifung  
(Wobei das gestern eigentlich ideal war, aber es hat wohl auch schon Jahre gegeben, wo es durchgehend geregnet hat...)

Aber im Ernst, ein leichtes 29er Racefully wäre ideal, denn ebenerdige Wurzelteppiche fressen schon unnötig viel Kraft. Ich bin ja echt kein Marathonheld und auch kein Amateursportler mit Trainingsplan. Aber bei den letzten Marathons in D bitte ich entspannt nen 15er Schnitt gefahren, hatte nen schönen Sonntag  und war danach nicht am Arsch. Gestern war ich bei nem 11er Schnitt am Kotzen. Und damit lag ich irgendwo auf Rang 400 von 500 als ich ausgestiegen bin. Die 100 besten waren doppelt so schnell...

Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es Revanche!


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gestern dann auch nochmal meiner Heimat der letzten 6 Monate auf dem Radel Tschüss gesagt mit einer gediegenen Runde, mir werden die Trails und die Natur hier sehr fehlen glaube ich. 
Zuhause muss meine Rakete dann mal zerlegt und überholt werden. Die Kette ist gut runter, die Bremsen haben dezent Luft, etc etc.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dein ehemaliger boss ist jetzt moots händler ;-)



So leicht dann auch wieder nicht. Vielleicht was mit 29, wenig Federweg und Alu


----------



## Eaven (24. Juni 2019)

@DasLangeElend ...Oh ha, Kraft und Fahrtechnik, da fallen mir nicht so viele Leute ein die beides drauf haben. Klar rumschnacken geht immer, aber 90 oder 110km sind schon ein Brett auf Zeit und in schwierigem Gelände gefahren. Nix für mich, ich kann überhaupt nur eins von beiden und dies auch nur eingeschränkt


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Juni 2019)

Macht mehr Spaß als ich dachte mit dem Dingen... 









LG
Der Stefan


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2019)

Ohne Lenkerband? Hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ohne Lenkerband? Hart


wenn wir gerade dabei sind: fährst Du eigentlich noch den ragley luxy lenker, oder schon als altersvorsorge eingeschweisst.


----------



## jengo78 (30. Juni 2019)

Letzten Donnerstag, der Hitze entgangen und nach der Nachtschicht gleich ne Tour gemacht.
Ziel, Königstuhl,  war um 5.00 erreicht. Absolut der Hammer gewesen!


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn wir gerade dabei sind: fährst Du eigentlich noch den ragley luxy lenker, oder schon als altersvorsorge eingeschweisst.



Schon lange nicht mehr, ist verkauft. Der Flare war mir dann doch zu krass für ein Waldrennrad. Jetzt hab ich den Easton EC70 AX.


----------



## GT97 (3. Juli 2019)

Cotic-Family on the run


----------



## zec (9. Juli 2019)

Ausflug zum Nachbarn.


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder schön nach der Arbeit am lokalen Kiddie Trainingsparcours Anliegerkurven und Kicker geübt. 20 mal hochschieben ist auch anstrengend. 
Dafür konnte ich einen der Kollegen überzeugen, auch sein Stahlrad auszupacken, daher BFe und Switchback zusammen unterwegs.
#BrothersOfMetal 





PS: Bisher dachte ich, dass ManOWar die größten #BrothersOfMetal Poser sind, aber da gibts ja jetzt sogar ne Band die sich so nennt und noch viel krasser ist ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte seit langem mal wieder größeren Ausgang und durfte nach Livigno...















Sehr schöne Ecke, von amtlichem Geballer auf dem Worldcup-DH-Track, über geniale EnduroTrails, über Flowtrails bis hin zu epischen Touren ist alles drin. Essen & Trinken sind natürlich auch gut


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> PS: Bisher dachte ich, dass ManOWar die größten #BrothersOfMetal Poser sind, aber da gibts ja jetzt sogar ne Band die sich so nennt und noch viel krasser ist ;-)


habe mir das drei songs lang gegeben. langweiler lalala metal. hoffentlich nehmen die sich nicht selber ernst.

dann lieber grand magus, die können was.


----------



## whattheland (10. Juli 2019)

In Saalbach, auf dem Weg zum Hochalmtrail.


----------



## John_Boy (10. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe mir das drei songs lang gegeben. langweiler lalala metal. hoffentlich nehmen die sich nicht selber ernst.
> 
> dann lieber grand magus, die können was.



Metalheads und Biker haben irgendwie was gemeinsames. Jeder hält sein Subgenre oder Laufradgrösse für das einzig wahre und übersieht das sie eigentlich mehr gemeinsam habe als was sie trennt. Zum Glück gibt's nur drei Laufradgrössen und nicht 785 wie bei Metal.
Bei mir ist es gerade mongolischer metal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2019)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Metalheads und Biker haben irgendwie was gemeinsames. Jeder hält sein Subgenre oder Laufradgrösse für das einzig wahre und übersieht das sie eigentlich mehr gemeinsam habe als was sie trennt. Zum Glück gibt's nur drei Laufradgrössen und nicht 785 wie bei Metal.
> Bei mir ist es gerade mongolischer metal.


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. Juli 2019)

Nette Runde durch's Angerbachtal...













LG
Der Stefan


----------



## zec (11. Juli 2019)

Hmm, so ein Escapade könnte mir auch gefallen  .


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2019)

Heute mal wieder im Wald gewesen. 





War noch etwas nass, aber der Regen hatte pünktlich zum Start aufgehört


----------



## aju (13. Juli 2019)

Am Donnersberg war das Wetter heute sehr gut. Trocken von oben und unten...


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Juli 2019)

Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...










LG
Der Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2019)

rumpoerbln


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2019)

Augenkrebsrad   
Aber irgendwie so schrecklich, dass es schon wieder ganz geil ist


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Augenkrebsrad
> Aber irgendwie so schrecklich, dass es schon wieder ganz geil ist


der sattel, ich hörte es wohl... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der sattel, ich hörte es wohl... ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der sattel, ich hörte es wohl... ;-)



NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH.


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juli 2019)

Nee, die Gabelfarbe ist echt mal daneben... Schau mal bei Sam Pilgrim, wie der das mit einer Spraydose löst


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juli 2019)

Nach der Arbeit noch was auf den Trails im Wald rumgepest... Da hab ich doch glatt noch einen Soul-Fahrer getroffen! 
Was ein netter Zufall, durfte mich seiner Gruppe noch anschließen, so wars dann doch kein einsames nach der Arbeit rollen.




Danke für den schönen Feierabend!


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder nicht MTBen...graveln gefällt mir aber auch recht gut...
















LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## zec (21. Juli 2019)

Das war ein richtig toller Tag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (21. Juli 2019)

Mein Cotic und ich in Lermoos


----------



## John_Boy (22. Juli 2019)

bei 16:35 ist doch in Cotic ?


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2019)

Steht doch auch groß drauf


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Juli 2019)

John_Boy schrieb:


> bei 16:35 ist doch in Cotic ?


... Und ich hab ganz kurz überlegt, ob ich mich da nächstes Jahr anmelde ... und die Überlegung wie die letzten 5 Jahre schnell wieder verworfen


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. Juli 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 885060
> Anhang anzeigen 885061Anhang anzeigen 885062
> ...


Echt TOP,


die RGV !!!

Dein Bike natürlich auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2019)

Das grüne Teufelchen


durfte die Tage über die Seealpen nach Finale reiten. In Begleitung zweier vollgesofteter Tupperdosen DER Hahn im Korb 








Die ganze Story findet sich hier:

Blog


----------



## dangerousD (3. August 2019)

Sehr geile Aktion, Käpt‘n!


----------



## radzwei (3. August 2019)

Familienausflug. Jetzt hat jedes Familienmitglied sein eigenes Cotic mit annähernd gleicher Austattung.


----------



## aju (4. August 2019)

Heute war ich am Hausberg auf einem neuen alten Trail unterwegs...


----------



## Vogelsito (10. August 2019)

In der neuen Heimat unterwegs. Schön trocken hier. 
Ein paar Berge und nette Trails gibt's auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (10. August 2019)

@Vogelsito Die neue Heimat ist wo?


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Vogelsito Die neue Heimat ist wo?



... vermutlich Spanien, wenn's so staubtrocken iss ...


----------



## Vogelsito (10. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... vermutlich Spanien, wenn's so staubtrocken iss ...



Die Richtung stimmt, ansonsten gibt's noch einen signifikanten Hinweis hinten in der Bildmitte.


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2019)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Die Richtung stimmt, ansonsten gibt's noch einen signifikanten Hinweis hinten in der Bildmitte.



Madrid


----------



## Vogelsito (10. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Madrid



War dann auch nicht mehr so schwierig.
Mal schauen, wie das aussieht, wenn ich mal wirklich oben in der Sierra bin.


----------



## aju (11. August 2019)

Gestern mit den Cotics unterwegs:


----------



## orudne (18. August 2019)

Heute eine Runde mit dem Rocket Max im Wald gefahren.


----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute eine Runde mit dem Rocket Max im Wald gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 899507



War ganz schön eng in der Röhre ?


----------



## herrundmeister (20. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (20. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> War ganz schön eng in der Röhre ?



Na, die wurde halt damals für 26" gebaut ;-)
.. aber mit der neuen Fahrtechnik geht das schon


----------



## orudne (24. August 2019)

Urlaubszeit = Escapade Zeit 

Mal wieder in den Niederlanden Höhenmeter fressen


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2019)

bei gegenwind auf dem deich? ;-)


----------



## Watzefug (24. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Mal wieder in den Niederlanden Höhenmeter fressen



Deshalb das Lenkerband?


----------



## orudne (24. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei gegenwind auf dem deich? ;-)


... na in den Bergen kann das jeder!
;-)


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> ... na in den Bergen kann das jeder!


Und genau deswegen: Urlaubszeit = BFe Zeit.
4 Uhr aufstehen und frühstücken, dann in einem durch nach Südtirol, schnell ein Radler und nen Strudel einschmeissen. 
Und, weil man ja nach 8h Fahrt nicht ausgelastet ist noch schnell vor dem Abendessen eine Murmelbahn mitnehmen.




Immer wieder schön hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (25. August 2019)

Heute nur Einwandern ( zu Fuß mal schauen, ob ein Trail ggf fahrbar ist. Ergebnis: ggf...)
Vor dem  Essen dann noch schnell einmal Touripanörama abfahren.


----------



## orudne (25. August 2019)

Mission „hm in NL“ Teil II!
(ist wahrscheinlich so hoffnungslos wie Mission „NL for Weltmeister“ )

27*C und windstill


----------



## Eaven (26. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> ...(ist wahrscheinlich so hoffnungslos wie Mission „NL for Weltmeister“ )


...naja, es gibt da schon die eine oder andere Sportart in der "NL" uns gerade das Fürchten lehrt. Schau dir mal die Liste der Siege an: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathieu_van_der_Poel


----------



## orudne (26. August 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...naja, es gibt da schon die eine oder andere Sportart in der "NL" uns gerade das Fürchten lehrt. Schau dir mal die Liste der Siege an: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathieu_van_der_Poel


Wie, es gibt mehr wie eine Sportart??





 

_duckundweg_


----------



## Schwimmer (26. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Wie, es gibt mehr wie eine Sportart??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... nein, die war nur so furchtbar langweilig, da musste man noch weitere erfinden ...


----------



## aju (26. August 2019)

Heute haben noch 42 m bis zur 3000er Marke gefehlt...


----------



## jengo78 (27. August 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Heute haben noch 42 m bis zur 3000er Marke gefehlt...


Plattkofel ?
War letzte Woche auf der Seiser Alm. Das 3. mal dieses Jahr aber nie das MTB dabei :—(
Unglaublich wie wenig Biobikes nur noch unterwegs sind.


----------



## radzwei (27. August 2019)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Plattkofel ?
> War letzte Woche auf der Seiser Alm. Das 3. mal dieses Jahr aber nie das MTB dabei :—(
> Unglaublich wie wenig Biobikes nur noch unterwegs sind.


Gestern in Lermoos war bin ich mit meinen Kindern zur Wolfratshauser Hütte zum Essen raufgeradelt. Alle, bis auf uns, waren mit E-Mofas unterwegs. Inzwischen fahren mehr Junge, als Alte, elektrisch. Seine Grenzen kennenzulernen, effizientes Pedalieren und Kraft einteilen, braucht man inwischen nicht mehr. Die Akkuanzeige im Blick reicht aus. Tourenplanung nach Akkukappazität. Stolz auf die eigene Leistung ist nicht zu kaufen. Unseren Rädern mit den schlanken Rohren sieht man an den fehlenden Motor an. Das motiviert meine Kinder. Man wird inzwischen darauf angesprochen, wenn man ohne Motor unterwegs ist. Den Berg rauf, noch dazu
mit Stahlhartails und160er Gabel. Helden oder Opfer? Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

radzwei


----------



## mad raven (27. August 2019)

radzwei schrieb:


> Stahlhartails und160er Gabel.


klingt nach held


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2019)

@radzwei 
Helden oder Opfer klingt so pathetisch...  ECHTE SPORTLER trifft‘s auch

Ich war heute mal wieder auf Trails unterwegs, die ich fast acht Jahre lang meine Hometrails nennen durfte. Zwar keine eBikes gesehen, aber einen Trend zum „Weichzeichnen“. Geht in dieselbe Richtung: alles muss fluffig und leicht zu erreichen sein, damit man möglichst einfach und gefahrlos durch den Freizeitwald reiten und hinterher epische Stories teilen kann... so werden ehemals lustige Wurzelfelder nun weiträumig umfahren, die meisten anspruchsvolleren Stellen in den an sich harmlosen Trails überwuchern und sind von einfachen Umfahrungen abgelöst. Schade...

Ach ja, da Galerie: vor den richtigen Gehölz sieht selbst ein _riesiger 29er _aus wie ein Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (27. August 2019)

Nachdem gestern mehr Wandertag war, ging's heute mal darum, mit meiner Frau einen neuen Trail in Latsch anzuschauen. Bei der Anfahrt kippte zwar fast die Stimmung, weil es in Tarsch ja schon sehr steil ist (aber Gottseidank kauft ja keiner am Strassenrand angebotene 26er...), aber dann waren wir schnell oben an der Tarscher Alm bei leckerem Strudel.
Auf dem Programm stand dann der Barbarossa Trail. Eine neue Murmelbahn. ... naja... ist halt was für Liebhaber von Murmelbahnen. Die Kunst besteht darin,

rechtzeitig zu Bremsen, um nicht zu schnell in die engen, steilen Murmelbahnkurven zu kommen,
rechtzeitig NICHT zu Bremsen, um die plötzlich auftauchenden Gegenanstiege zu schaffen sowie
rechtzeitig zu erkennen, ob einer der Kicker am Wegesrand abrollbar ist oder sich ein kleines Gap dahinter versteckt.

-> Davon gibt's keine Bilder, zu langweilig zum fotografieren und anhalten will man auch nicht.
-> Meine Frau sagte am Ende, sie schiebe lieber verblockte S2-S3 Stellen runter als sowas zu fahren... Gesagt, getan 

Weiter ging's auf die untere Hälfte des Tarscher Alm Trails, ein Genuss in S2, lange Strecken durchgehend steinig in besten Fels mit gutem Grip, knifflige S3 Stellen gibt's auch.

Den Weg war ich vor 5 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren, Schande eigentlich, ist so schön.

Traum-Fahr-Stelle





Traum-Rast-Stelle





Traum-Schiebe-Stelle (weiter oben)





Am Ende ging es dann noch über Waalweg und Trailzauber zum Eis... Schöner Tag!


----------



## aju (27. August 2019)

aju schrieb:


> Heute haben noch 42 m bis zur 3000er Marke gefehlt...
> ...


Heute waren es 305 m über...







@jengo78 ja


----------



## jengo78 (1. September 2019)

Mein Gott waren das Rumpeltrails heute. In meiner Heimat bräuchte es dringend mal ne Trailpflege!
So langsam habe ich das Gefühl ich bräuchte doch wieder nen Fully !


----------



## mikrophon (2. September 2019)

jengo78 schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich das Gefühl ich bräuchte doch wieder nen Fully !



Immer wenn ich so denke, und dann ein Fully besitze, brauche ich keins mehr. 
Wenn's dann weg ist, und ich mit dem Hardtail die Trails fahre, denke ich: ich brauche ein Fully.


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2019)

mikrophon schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich so denke, und dann ein Fully besitze, brauche ich keins mehr.
> Wenn's dann weg ist, und ich mit dem Hardtail die Trails fahre, denke ich: ich brauche ein Fully.


ein teufelskreis


----------



## aju (2. September 2019)

Gestern nochmal einen BBS Klassiker angeschaut...


----------



## Dutchmountains (3. September 2019)

Wochenende fahrt


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2019)

Grüße aus der Nordheide!


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. September 2019)

Da ich im Urlaub zu viel Spass hatte, gab es keine "Heute ... unterwegs" Einträge, dafür schreibe ich einfach was zusammen, vielleicht kanns ja wer brauchen.

Dieses Jahr wie schon zum sechsten mal in Folge: zwei Wochen mittlerer Vinschgau, zum dritten mal mit dem BFe 

Teil 1:

Die Gegend um Latsch hat ja nun seit diesem Jahr drei Murmelbahnen (von alt nach neu Holly Hansen, Propain, Barbarossa). 
Der Holly Hansen ist die älteste, oben und unten schnell und flowig, im Mittelteil hat es auch ein paar etwas schwerere Stellen, die aber gut gepflegt werden. - Nimmt man mit, wenn man eh da ist, gerade mit der neueren Erweiterung namens Aigen Trail.

Der Propain ist jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre alt und entwickelt sich langsam in eine schöne Richtung, durch die Befahrungen und die Trailpflege ist er etwas weniger "murmelig" als früher, sicher der einfachste und homogenste der drei. - Kann man ruhig für hochtreten, die Querung von St. Martin ist ob eines Felssturzes derzeit gesperrt.

Der Barbarossa ist dieses Jahr neu, wurde viel beworben und wird auch vor Ort absoluten Anfängern als Einstiegstrail genannt... IST ES NICHT. Ist zwar eine neue, noch glatte Murmelbahn, aber die Kurven sind sehr steil und eng, die Holzelemente auch nichts für Anfänger. Irgendwie inhomogen gebaut, komische Gegensanstiege. Bisher hab ich nur von erfahrenen Enduro/DH Leuten gutes über den Trail gehört, ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit scheint es zu gehen. Für die nächsten Jahre gibt es für mich bessere Varianten, von der Tarscher Alm wegzukommen.

Bild vom Propain gabs oben, vom Holly Hansen leider keins, da ich in der Gruppe nicht anhalten wollte und vom Barbarossa keine, weil zu doof (sorry an den Trailbauer, ist halt nichts für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (9. September 2019)

Teil 2: 
Normale Trails:
Die Serpentinen von Obermontani sind wie eh und je, werden viel gefahren, aber auch gut gepflegt. Neuwaal, Bierkeller und Trailzauber schön wie eh und je.

Der Tarscher Alm Trail wird auch "gepflegt", d.h. von Ästen und losem Schotter befreit, ist oben auch ganz flowig:





Unten wirds aber schon S2 mit Stellen auch leicht mehr





und an dem Tag war einfach geiles Wetter, das hat für den Barbarossa oben entschädigt.





Raminiwaal war dann ein entspannter Abschluss zurück.


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. September 2019)

Teil 3:
Ich bin bis jetzt jedes Jahr den Kamm an der Görflaner Scharte (=Schartlkamm) gefahren, drei mal mit Fully und nun drei mal mit dem BFe.
Anfangs 600 hm fahren, teils am Steigungslimit, dann noch 300 hm tragen, dafür eine Abfahrt mit Blick in den Vinschgau, einige technische Schmankerl an der Baumgrenze, dieses Jahr hab ich wieder eine geknackt, jetzt fehlt noch eine kurz vor dem Haslhof. Die Tour erfordert schon einiges an Ausdauer, gerade in Kombination mit Holly Hansen, Aigen Trail, Raut- und Neuwaal und Montani, dafür ist das dann echt ein geiler Tag.
So geil, dass es wieder keine Bilder gab.
Nächstes Jahr muss ich aber eh wieder hin...

Erstes mal für mich war der Tibet Trail am Stilfser Joch. Angeblich 133 Serpentinen (je nachdem, wie man ab Stilfs weitermacht - Seilbahn, Furkelhüte, ... auch ein paar mehr).
Die Kürvchen oberhalb der Baumgrenze sind anfangs sehr loser Schotter, später festerer Untergrund, im Wald auch mal knackig eng! 
Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir ein bis zwei Dutzend übriggelassen, da geht noch was. 
Leider habe ich wieder keine Bilder für euch, aber wer Spitzkehren mag nimmt lieber den Tibet als den BimBam Trail. Auf jeden Fall eine Reise/ein Shuttel wert. Den neuen Steig runter zum Agumswer Bergwaal kann man gut tragen, aber sicher nicht fahren, außer man ist akut suizidgefährdet.


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. September 2019)

Teil 4:

Von der Tarscher Alm gemütlich über den schmalen Weg zur Latscher Alm





und dann den "4 gewinnt 13" ist jedenfalls eine schöne Alternative zum Barbarossa, wenn einen ein paar Blöckchen nicht stören.





Vom Madritschjoch hab ich wieder (fast) keine Bilder, aber die Strecke ist ja bekannt, diverse hm schieben, um dann endlos über das Martelltal wieder in den Vinschgau zu fahren. Diesmal hab ich sogar den Einstieg oben fahren können, jetzt fehlen nur noch zwei Stellen an der zweiten Steilstelle, die sind mir zu heikel.





sowie




(c) Daywalker74


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. September 2019)

Und als krönende Tour des Urlaubs:
Piz Chavalatsch, Paschweller, Glurnser Köpfl
(kann Spuren von Schieben und/oder Tragen beinhalten)

Da rauf (Chavalatsch):
(Die Rolle am Unterrohr war ein Test - fehlgeschlagen - lohnt nicht)




Poserpause





Danach da rüber (Plaschweller):





Fast da, da hinten rechts kamen wir her:





und da wollen wir noch hin (Glurnser Köpfl):




Die Tour war zwar mit 8 h recht lang, hatte auch genug Schiebe-/Tragepassagen, aber wurde gegen Ende immer besser, schöne, teils flowige, teils blockige Abfahrten, hinten noch ein Hohlweg im Wald und ein Waalweg am Hang, Zugtrail bis Prad und dann zum Ausrollen gen Latsch.

Highlight des diesjährigen Urlaubs.


----------



## jengo78 (10. September 2019)

Die Rolle am Unterrohr geht mal gar nicht 
Was war der Sinn dahinter? Für die Tragepassagen?


----------



## scylla (10. September 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> (Die Rolle am Unterrohr war ein Test - fehlgeschlagen - lohnt nicht)



Falls das Rad nicht sicher liegenbleiben will: bind ein Stück "Rolle" lieber quer oben auf den Rucksack, damit du das Unterrohr dahinter legen kannst. Das lohnt sich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (10. September 2019)

Bisher hatte ich noch wenig Probleme beim Tragen des Rades...

Ich lasse es in der Regel auf den Rucksackträgern nach hinten rutschen, bis es am Rucksack ankommt (am Tragegriff), da liegt es ganz gut, wenn ich bei nem längeren Anstieg da noch die Protektoren hingeschnallt habe, rutscht da auch nichts runter, das geht dann gut mit einer Hand, sogar kurz freihändig.

Manchmal hab ich das Rad aber weiter oben, im Nacken bzw. leicht schräg auf einer Schulter liegen. Nun bin ich recht knochig, daher dachte ich, dass das für diese Situation einen Komfortgewinn sein könnte.

-- ist es nicht
-- dafür ist die Position weiter hinten mit der Rolle instabiler

Ich hab die Rolle dann in den Rucksack gepackt, so dass sie oben etwas rausschaute, das war dann wieder super ;-)

Manchmal muss man halt Sachen, die man irgendwo gesehen hat, ausprobieren, um zu erkennen, dass sie sich zurecht nicht verbreitet haben!


----------



## scylla (11. September 2019)

Jo, ich hab auch schon alles mögliche aus Neugierde durchprobiert. Manches ist in speziellen Situationen ganz nett aber irgendwie zu viel Aufwand und einiges ist nur Aufwand. Letztendlich lande ich auch immer wieder dabei, einfach das Rad auf den Rucksack zu werfen und loszulaufen


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. September 2019)

Zwei Cotics in der wilden Einöde zwischen Mosel, Rhein und Nahe.

Ganz schön viel Grün da...





Aber in dem Grün verstecken sich auch ein paar Felsen:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2019)

Rostiger Stahl is einfach chic!


----------



## aju (18. September 2019)

Heute an der Mosel...


----------



## Eaven (22. September 2019)

Heide Overnighter:


----------



## dangerousD (22. September 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Heide Overnighter:Anhang anzeigen 912931Anhang anzeigen 912932Anhang anzeigen 912933


Sehr schön 

Aber sag mal: hat Deine Frau Dich wirklich rausgeschmissen?


----------



## Schwimmer (22. September 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Heide Overnighter:Anhang anzeigen 912931Anhang anzeigen 912932Anhang anzeigen 912933



... da ist es dann schon sehr frisch ... 

... und die begrüßen Dich dann mit:
Moin ...


----------



## Eaven (22. September 2019)

Bis 0 Grad sollte es mit Isomatte und Schlafsack hinhauen, hier sind es derzeit aber immer noch ca 10 Grad Nachttemperatur, Klimawandel sei Dank :-( Am Abend tischte mein "Bikepacking-Goodfather" Bier und Whisky aus dem Titanflachmann auf, da war es uns eh warm. Das Soda macht sich auch als Packesel sehr gut, Longshot hin oder her. 

Es sind alles Übungen für dies: http://holygravel.de und dies https://www.hansegravel.com


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2019)

Gestern mal dieses "Gräffl" ausprobiert. Liefert!




In(dustrial) [steel] we (t)rust!

Der 42er hinten schleift etwas an der Neopren-Bandage. Gegen Winter muss da was mit Profil in 38 oder 40 rein,- aber sonst bin ich zufrieden mit B+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2019)

bis auf die kurbel sehr geil.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bis auf die kurbel sehr geil.


Da der Umwerfer heute gestorben ist kommt da schneller als geplant was 1x- mäßiges dran


----------



## Hockdrik (30. September 2019)

Gestern mit'm Solaris 79er unterwegs   


(und nein, es steht immer noch nicht wieder zum Verkauf, sondern leistet immer noch treue Dienste und was es echt immer wieder gut kann, ist Spaß machen - muss an der so gar nicht longshottigen Kürze inkl. der 435mm Kettenstrebe der allerersten Solaris Rahmen liegen  )


----------



## GT97 (5. Oktober 2019)

Solaris am Rhein Orange.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2019)

crosspost


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Oktober 2019)

Drei Minuten später war ich nass bis auf die Haut 





Heimzus dann wieder Kaiserwetter!


----------



## orudne (18. Oktober 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 925703
> Drei Minuten später war ich nass bis auf die Haut
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2019)

Heute morgen, Ende einer feucht-fröhlichen Ausfahrt. Gerade kommt die Sonne raus... 09:15


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

Großartiges Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2019)

Hier auch feucht und froh!



aber unter den Wolken


----------



## green-frog-love (21. Oktober 2019)

2mal rabenberg...unheimlich schön ist der wald...die räder sowieso...=)






grüße! simon


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. Oktober 2019)

Ein Träumchen in den Wupperbergen...









LG
Der Stefan


----------



## aju (25. Oktober 2019)

Tolles Wetter gestern...


----------



## aju (10. November 2019)

Heute war Traumwetter...



...unten im Nebel aber auch arschkalt.


----------



## Raui (10. November 2019)

......neues Bfe, sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (13. November 2019)

Am WE das erste Mal im Schnee ?


----------



## lucie (13. November 2019)

Hängepartie...


----------



## Vogelsito (16. November 2019)

In der Sierra de Guadarrama wird es auch schon winterlich.



Hinter dem Berg in der Mitte ist das größte Skigebiet. Mal sehen, wie es sich in Zentralspanien so Ski fahren lässt.
Fürs MTB gibt es auf jeden Fall genug Auslauf.


----------



## Nussketier (17. November 2019)

Das wirklich traurige in dieser Jahreszeit ist die Abwesenheit von Sonnenlicht... Zumindest in der Eifel.


----------



## aju (17. November 2019)

Heute ganz in der Nähe...






...leider war der Untergrund ziemlich schmierig. Dafür haben sich das neue BFe und die Magic Mary in Super Soft aber erstaunlich gut geschlagen.


----------



## midige (17. November 2019)

Heute Bikebergsteigen für Anfänger oder
ein Cotic kommt praktisch überall hin





vor allem wenn es getragen wird  

Mehr Bilder von heute hier


Grüße

Michael


----------



## frfreshman (18. November 2019)

Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Dezember 2019)

Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs:

demnächst mehr im Bikemarkt


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2019)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs:
> Anhang anzeigen 947911
> demnächst mehr im Bikemarkt


das solaris geht?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das solaris geht?



Nein, das hat gerade erfolgreich das Soul MK5 überlebt. Das Soul muss gehen, wegen dem für meinen Geschmack zu langen Reach. Aktuell ist das gute alte Solaris also mal wieder mein Hauptrad, alive and kickin' und kriegt demnächt einen -2° Slackset. Mal gucken, ob der es noch besser macht oder ruiniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2019)

ja, das mit dem longshot ist so eine sache...


----------



## Nussketier (7. Dezember 2019)

In der Tat. Mein Medium solaris max hat für meinen Geschmack das maximale an Oberrohrlänge. Bergab ist der reach natürlich super und ich komme top damit zurecht. Die meiste Zeit sitzt man aber ja doch im Sattel und da zieht es einen doch ganz schön in die Länge. Komischerweise hab ich hab das bei meinem Dad nicht, obwohl das rein rechnerisch mit Vorbau und Oberrohr fast gleich lang ist.
Ich hab jetzt einen Lenker mit 1cm mehr Rise, schon erstaunlich, was das ausmacht. Fühle mich auf dem solaris seither viel wohler. Und es ist ja wirklich ein top Rad, genauso wie das Rocket. Das bekommt jetzt ebenfalls einen Lenker mit mehr rise.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2019)

Das Soul hat zum langen Reach auch noch einen flachen Sitzwinkel, was die „sitzende Länge“ noch mal streckt.


----------



## aju (14. Dezember 2019)

zec schrieb:


> Sehr schön kontrolliert gefahren - die Stelle bei 1:05 schaut sehr interessant aus  . Und bei 2:05 habe ich mir gedacht: "Mit dem neuen BFe mit der längeren Geometrie käme er wohl nicht mehr ums Eck."


Mit dem 2020er BFe geht es auch ums Eck. Man muss halt etwas direkter reinhalten damit es hinten nicht am Felsen hängenbleibt...


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2019)

Du musst schneller fahren, dann setzt sich der Vorderreifen nicht so zu. 
Rucksack und Hose sehen nach _»Textilbremse«_ aus. Taugen die Maguras nicht?


----------



## aju (15. Dezember 2019)

An den Maguras hat es sicher nicht gelegen, dass ich an den Tag den einen oder anderen (Aus-)Rutscher hatte...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Die Hölle der Ardennen...
> 
> Gestern war Raid des Hautes Fagnes... Die Belgier sind mutig genug sich selbst "The Ultimate Bike Race" zu nennen...
> ... und Leute, echt, so total untertrieben ist das nicht.
> ...



Wie sieht es aus für das kommende Jahr? Muss ich weiterhin Trainingsrunden mit 20km/h Schnitt fahren?


----------



## aju (18. Dezember 2019)

Heute auf Trailsuche am Rhein:


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Dezember 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus für das kommende Jahr? Muss ich weiterhin Trainingsrunden mit 20km/h Schnitt fahren?


Heute kam die Mail, ich werd mich jedenfalls noch vor Weihnachten anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Heute kam die Mail, ich werd mich jedenfalls noch vor Weihnachten anmelden!



Wie ist der genaue Titel? Ich habe schon Lust.


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Dezember 2019)

__





						Yes! I am registered for the !
					

Annulé - Raid des Hautes Fagnes (20/06/2021)



					www.chronorace.be


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2019)

Gut, ich bin in suizidaler Stimmung und dabei, deine Werbung war super. Wie siehts mit den anderen Knalltüten hier aus? @a.nienie @herrundmeister @Eaven


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin raus.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Dezember 2019)

Am 21.6. starte ich in Waldhaus ?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin in suizidaler Stimmung und dabei, deine Werbung war super. Wie siehts mit den anderen Knalltüten hier aus? @a.nienie @herrundmeister @Eaven


über welche streckenlänge reden wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> über welche streckenlänge reden wir?



65km. Das geht mit SSP


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute vormittag spontan das gute Wetter (=von oben trocken) für einen Ausflug in den Schwarzwald genutzt. Klosterreichenbach macht Laune  Nasse Wurzeln sind durchaus reizvoll, wenn man sie zügig fährt. Und haben den Vorteil, dass man dabei nicht so dreckig wird


----------



## DasLangeElend (23. Dezember 2019)

Winterzeit, Weihnachtszeit, Erkundungstourzeit.
Also das Sonnenfenster heute genutzt und mal wieder zum Fluß gefahren.



Und dabei teils entspannte, teils nette und teils abwegige Pfade ausprobiert.



Prädikat „Bedingt fahrbar“, die Rehe sind halt geländegängiger und halten ihre Wildwechsel nur bis 1,50 frei von Ästen.


----------



## lucie (26. Dezember 2019)

Allen noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag.

Mit der Geoänderung am 5thgen ist es wieder verspielter und spritziger zu fahren, bei schnellen Bergabpassagen muss ich es, im Vergleich zur vorher längeren Gabel, natürlich wieder mehr an die Leine nehmen. Na mal sehen, was das neue Jahr so bringt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Dezember 2019)

Entspannte Tour zu zweit...der andere Hobel hat mir durchaus gefallen. Suspensionsgedönse funktioniert mal tiptop...?



LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Entspannte Tour zu zweit...der andere Hobel hat mir durchaus gefallen. Suspensionsgedönse funktioniert mal tiptop...?
> Anhang anzeigen 957973
> LG
> Der Stefan


Schleichwerbung für ein Plastikrad. Pfui, schäme
er sich!  Aber schick ist es ja immerhin


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Nussketier (30. Dezember 2019)

Und es ist immerhin ein Yeti und kein santa cruz...Ich habe letztens im bikemarkt mal durch die Anzeigen von den Fullies geblättert, da waren gefühlt 125% santa cruz.

Dann musste ich schnell mein Rocket streicheln, das zerlegt am Werkzeugständer auf Teile wartet und mein solaris durch den Matsch quälen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Dezember 2019)

Das Solaris rockt...schön bunt aber mir gefällt's!

Das YETI ist extrem souverän was die Federung angeht und fährt sich extrem quirlig. IMHO ein großer Wurf!
Optisch finde ich dat Dingen auch ansprechend, hab mich ein wenig an den "Akku" unterm Sitzdom und den Bauch (damit endlich ein FlaHa reingeht...) gewöhnt. Bei extrem technischen, stufigen Trails setzt man aber wohl damit auf.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Das Solaris rockt...schön bunt aber mir gefällt's!
> 
> Das YETI ist extrem souverän was die Federung angeht und fährt sich extrem quirlig. IMHO ein großer Wurf!
> Optisch finde ich dat Dingen auch ansprechend, hab mich ein wenig an den "Akku" unterm Sitzdom und den Bauch (damit endlich ein FlaHa reingeht...) gewöhnt. Bei extrem technischen, stufigen Trails setzt man aber wohl damit auf.


Alles richtig - ist ein tolles Ratt. Nur eben aus dem falschen Material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (2. Januar 2020)

Wintermaschiene,


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2020)

Schöner Name für den Landschaftsfresser.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2020)

@brigdompteur Bist du das Rad auch mit der Originalgabel gefahren und kannst einen Unterschied zur Carbongabel feststellen?


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Januar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> @brigdompteur Bist du das Rad auch mit der Originalgabel gefahren und kannst einen Unterschied zur Carbongabel feststellen?


Bin das Rad sogar sehr lange mit Originalgabel gefahren,die Carbongabel dämpft wesentlich besser und flext beim starken anbremsen kaum,dass war bei der Stahlgabel schon gut zu sehen und spürbar.


----------



## aju (3. Januar 2020)

Gestern an der Mosel...


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Januar 2020)

Eingewöhnungsrunde mit dem neu aufgebauten BFE.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2020)

ganz geil mit der weissen sid


----------



## jengo78 (10. Januar 2020)

Herrlich im Karichgau unterwegs!


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Januar 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Herrlich im Karichgau unterwegs!Anhang anzeigen 962583




Jehova !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (11. Januar 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Jehova !



??‍♂️?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2020)

War auch mal wieder das Solaris ausführen. Im Januar mit kurzen Hosen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2020)

Die Idee mit der Kettenführung als Spanner ist genial  Kommt das vom Gefühl an "echtes" SSP dran?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> "echtes" SSP


Wie fühlt sich das denn an???
Ich merke keinen Unterschied! Erstmal bissl Einstellerei, aber das Teil funzt seit zig Kilometern meckerfrei...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2020)

Echtes SSP fühlt sich an, als würde das Rad mittreten. SSP mit Spanner hinten fühlt sich an wie jedes Rad.


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Echtes SSP fühlt sich an, als würde das Rad mittreten. SSP mit Spanner hinten fühlt sich an wie jedes Rad.


SSP <> Fixi ??

SSP ist „echt“ sobald nur ein Gang da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Echtes SSP fühlt sich an, als würde das Rad mittreten. SSP mit Spanner hinten fühlt sich an wie jedes Rad.


Aha,- wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2020)

Nene. Einfach ohne elastisches Glied im Antrieb. Also ich finde das macht einen erheblichen Unterschied 
@a.nienie @herrundmeister Sagt doch auch mal was!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2020)

die kette sollte direkt über ritzel und kettenblatt laufen.
spannerrolle wenn von unten dagegen. alles andere ist wie schaltwerk fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die kette sollte direkt über ritzel und kettenblatt laufen.
> spannerrolle wenn von unten dagegen. alles andere ist wie schaltwerk fahren.


Mal testen...


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2020)

Heute früh mit dem Cotic unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die kette sollte direkt über ritzel und kettenblatt laufen.
> spannerrolle wenn von unten dagegen. alles andere ist wie schaltwerk fahren.


Geht nicht, schleift dann am Reifen


----------



## Thommul (12. Januar 2020)

Das BFe macht immerwieder Spaß ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2020)

Das Escapade auch! ?


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es selbst im Norden (HH) Trails geben soll... musste ich mal nachprüfen.




Die Anfahrt war was lang, aber dafür haben wir sogar Hügel, Abfahrten und sandige (Spitz)Kehren gefunden.



Lustig ist, dass die Maulwurfhaufen hier grau-schwarz sind.
Und seit der HSV in der zweiten Liga spielt, macht der Platzwart seine Arbeit mit weniger Elan...

Bin mal gespannt, was der morgige Tag hier bringt.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2020)

Heute mit den CoTicTacs unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Januar 2020)

Da gibt es ja noch Schnee!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2020)

Die heutige Runde im flachen Hamburg mit @DasLangeElend und @Bloemfontein war wunderbar. Vielen Dank, das können wir gerne wiederholen.

Hier vor der berühmten historischen Hamburger Bergbaukulisse:


----------



## aju (23. Januar 2020)

Am Dienstag bei bestem Wetter an der Mosel:


----------



## aju (23. Januar 2020)

...noch zwei Bilder...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2020)

So aufgebaut ist das Gelb ja schon schön.


----------



## georgauf (23. Januar 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Am Dienstag bei bestem Wetter an der Mosel:



Darf ich mal fragen, wie lang deine Touren so ca sind und was du da so alles im Rucksack hast?
Ich wundre mich immer wieder, wie riesig das Trum auf deinem Rücken ist.


----------



## DasLangeElend (23. Januar 2020)

Der @aju  hat u.a. auch mal drei Colaflaschen im Rucksack ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Der @aju  hat u.a. auch mal drei Colaflaschen im Rucksack ;-)


und eine pallette aldi schoki


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Januar 2020)

Nach dem CleanPark-Besuch haben sich sogar die Räder wieder gedreht... PappMatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (27. Januar 2020)

SKS-Flowtrail Wupperberge...?


----------



## Eaven (27. Januar 2020)

Coole Bilder!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Januar 2020)

Cotic bei Nacht


----------



## aju (7. Februar 2020)

Gestern das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt...


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Februar 2020)

BFe, Altes Modell und doch ein guter Langholzlaster!
Da ich kein Jeck bin war heute Flucht in den Wald angesagt. Und, um der Waldbrandgefahr vorzubeugen, folgte ich dem Rat des großen blonden Riesenbabies und hab mit ein paar Leuten mal die Harke geschwungen.


----------



## aju (23. Februar 2020)

Gestern in der schönen Pfalz...









Making-of:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flori77 (23. Februar 2020)

Blick auf Kloster Andechs und die Alpen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Februar 2020)

So schön war's bei mir nicht die ganze Zeit,- zwischendurch Windstärke ~15...


----------



## aju (1. März 2020)

Heute am Donnersberg...


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. März 2020)

Oha, bei euch war's aber trocken...

Wir waren heute zum ersten Rando des Jahres in den Ardennen. Quasi als Vorbereitung für den Sommer.
Vor ein paar Tagen noch Schnee im Venn, die Nacht Regen, beste Voraussetzungen für Spass in den Ardennen. 

Auf der Hinfahrt gab es erst noch einen "kleinen" Schauer, hinter Eupen lag noch Schnee, der langsam in der Sonne schmolz. Also schnell in Spa  die 6€ über den Tresen geschoben und rein ins Vergnügen. Recht schnell war klar, dass das heute ein Lehrstück für Pützer wird, es gab alles zwischen zu flüssigem Fließestrich und ordentlichem, standfestem Mörtel. In verschiedensten Brauntönen, natürlich auch in der Proto(Stinke)schlamm Variante.

Regen und Schneeschmelze haben natürlich dafür gesorgt, dass es auch genug Bachdurchfahrten gab. Als Highlight durfte man auch wieder 100m ein Bachbett runterfahren. Im Sommer ist das sicher ein staubtrockener Weg... vielleicht...
Und bei einer anderen Abfahrt dachte ich nur.. Augen auf bei der Reifenwahl. Das Wetter war ja angekündigt, nur ich war zu Faul. Also einfach mit dem Donnerbert auf Schmierlehm ins Tal. Augen zumachen konnte man sich sparen, das hat der Schlamm auf der Brille schon erledigt. 
Das fand diesmal sogar ich unangenehm rutschig (Insider für @aju und @scylla).

Der @schraeg hat wieder Bilder gemacht ( Link ), ich hab nur ein schlammiges Bild vom Soul zwischendrin.





Praktisch war, dass der Schlamm so als Mikroscheuerpulver den ganzen schwarzen Schmodder aus der Kette geschrubbelt hat. Die hat nach dem Waschen geblitzt wie neu!

Schön wars.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2020)

Lehrstück für Pützer ???
Weltklasse ????


----------



## Aninaj (1. März 2020)

Auf dem Hinweg gut Gegenwind, zurück ging's dann viel schneller


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2020)

Reservefotos. Vor ein paar Wochen mit dem @Bloemfontein in der Stadt.


----------



## Nussketier (28. März 2020)

Ich habe heute dank meiner besseren Hälfte - die damit das erste Mal überhaupt auf einem Mountainbike saß - mal beide Hobel gleichzeitig ausführen können:


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2020)

Ausflug mit der Kernfamilie.


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. März 2020)

Seele baumeln lassen...







LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green-frog-love (29. März 2020)

...das Kind ausgeführt... (der Sitz ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert)



Grüße! Simon


----------



## brigdompteur (29. März 2020)

Mit dem Escapade mal hoch zum Drachenfels,


----------



## Sid211985 (31. März 2020)

Heut mal wieder ne kleine Ausfahrt gemacht. So langsam macht die Kurzarbeit spass


----------



## jengo78 (31. März 2020)

Echt kalt heute! Der Winter ist halt doch noch nicht weg. Aber Sonne war echt genug da heute.





Geiles Headbadge ??


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Geiles Headbadge



Habt ihr das häßliche neue Kinderbild-Badge gesehen? Wie ein Shirtdruck von nem Shirt, das es Gratis zur Bestellung bei einem Onlineshop für Bergsportartikel dazu gibt


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. März 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habt ihr das häßliche neue Kinderbild-Badge gesehen? Wie ein Shirtdruck von nem Shirt, das es Gratis zur Bestellung bei einem Onlineshop für Bergsportartikel dazu gibt


Ich habe ein Trikot mit dem Teufelchen...?...stelle ich mir echt spannend vor wenn das neue Logo da drauf wäre...?
Auch wenn Cy meint da wäre viel Brain eingesetzt worden, selten aber manchmal ist schön doch klug vorzuziehen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trikot mit dem Teufelchen...?...stelle ich mir echt spannend vor wenn das neue Logo da drauf wäre...?
> Auch wenn Cy meint da wäre viel Brain eingesetzt worden, selten aber manchmal ist schön doch klug vorzuziehen...




Viel Brain ist ja auch relativ...
Ist halt ein krasser Abfall zur finalen Teufelversion.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> viel Brain



Ist das dieses vermurkste Dämpferkonzept von Specialized, das noch nie richtig funktioniert hat? ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2020)

Hinterbauten kann er ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (5. April 2020)

Familienausflug. Das Solarisgrün ist seit dem letzten Ausflug nachgedunkelt.


----------



## tomybike (5. April 2020)




----------



## muwata (5. April 2020)

4 Jahre alt und die Liebe zu diesem Bike ist frisch wie am ersten Tag.
Ach ja, es ist wohl Frühling.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. April 2020)

muwata schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1010364
> 4 Jahre alt und die Liebe zu diesem Bike ist frisch wie am ersten Tag.
> Ach ja, es ist wohl Frühling.



... bei mir sind es inzwischen sieben Jahre ...   
Ich wa heute bei einem traumhaften Wetter zur ersten etwas längeren Ausfahrt unterwegs ...


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2020)

Gedankliche Hommage an das Teufelchen...


----------



## jengo78 (6. April 2020)

Alter, gehst noch Fußball spielen oder was sollen die Stutzen  ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Alter, gehst noch Fußball spielen oder was sollen die Stutzen  ?????




Ich hab so'n paar verrückte Steel-Kumpels...die stehen auf so lange Kompressionsstrümpfe, und da habe ich mich mal anstecken lassen...


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2020)

stützstrümpfe für den herrn ab 50


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2020)

Halterlose Strümpfe sind kein ungewöhnlicher Fetisch


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stützstrümpfe für den herrn ab 50



Beispielbild...




Wieder dabei...wieder lange Socken...in ewiger Erinnerung...


----------



## jengo78 (6. April 2020)

Was ne Truppe , ich lach mich schief !

Ihr seid geil ??


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Was ne Truppe , ich lach mich schief !
> 
> Ihr seid geil ??


Nur Bekloppte...


----------



## ultraschwer (6. April 2020)

ist der mit den rosa Socken zu Fuß dabei?


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2020)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> ist der mit den rosa Socken zu Fuß dabei?


Der mit den rosa Socken ist Mario (Muschi)...der sitzt jetzt da oben vermutlich nur noch auf Rad....

Wie kommst Du auf zu Fuß?


----------



## Schwimmer (6. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stützstrümpfe für den herrn ab 50















Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Halterlose Strümpfe sind kein ungewöhnlicher Fetisch




so so, Malte erzähl 'mal ....


----------



## jengo78 (6. April 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Der mit den rosa Socken ist Mario (Muschi)...der sitzt jetzt da oben vermutlich nur noch auf Rad....



Haha, der hat doch immer so schräge Klamotten angehabt. Muschi hatte euch wohl alle Infiziert mit dem Stil!
Wart Ihr alle Muschis bei der Abfahrt und dachtet, dann kleiden wir uns auch so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (7. April 2020)

Supi wenn Euch die Halterlosen so gut gefallen...werde ich mir mal für die nächsten Bilder merken...?


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Haha, der hat doch immer so schräge Klamotten angehabt. Muschi hatte euch wohl alle Infiziert mit dem Stil!
> Wart Ihr alle Muschis bei der Abfahrt und dachtet, dann kleiden wir uns auch so ?


Gegen Muschi waren alle Muschis....


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> so so, Malte erzähl 'mal ....



Soll ich dir meine Abschlussarbeit zukommen lassen?


----------



## aju (7. April 2020)

Gestern auf menschenleeren Trails...


----------



## Schwimmer (7. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Soll ich dir meine Abschlussarbeit zukommen lassen?



Auja, wie heißt denn sie denn?
Dr.Malte und die Halterlosen ...


----------



## loui-w (7. April 2020)

Am Wochenende im Taunus


----------



## zec (7. April 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Gestern auf menschenleeren Trails...



Also von der Stelle würd ich gerne mal ein Video sehen. Schaut sehr knifflig aus - super eng, stufig und dann auch noch die Pflöcke, die das HR beim Versetzen behindern. 
Auf sowas hätte ich auch Lust  !


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Auja, wie heißt denn sie denn?
> Dr.Malte und die Halterlosen ...



Eigentlich ging es um Gratifikation und Arbeitszufriedenheit im BDSM Bereich, aber bei den Interviews lernte ich einiges über Fetische. Windeln scheinen der shit zu sein...


----------



## aju (8. April 2020)

Heute ist die Foto des Tages Auswahl sehr Cotic-lastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Heute ist die Foto des Tages Auswahl sehr Cotic-lastig


Auffallend...kopflastig...?
Wie kommt man in diese Auswahl eigentlich rein?


----------



## aju (8. April 2020)

Von Geisterhand?! 

Raus kommt man übrigens auch wieder. Als ich heute morgen den Beitrag geschrieben habe waren noch zwei weitere Fotos mit Cotic Bike drauf in der Auswahl.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Von Geisterhand?!



Danke für Deine Einschätzung...?
Es ging mir aber darum ob das Bild einfach irgendwo oft geklickt wird oder ob man es zur Wahl stellt.


----------



## aju (8. April 2020)

Es gibt eine Jury, die die "Foto des Tages" Kandidaten auswählt. Automatisch nach Klickzahl geht es nur dann, wenn die Jury an einem Tag mal nichts auswählt. Die Jurymitglieder sind im Fotobereich an einem gelben Pokal hinter dem Benutzernamen zu erkennen.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging es um Gratifikation und Arbeitszufriedenheit im BDSM Bereich, aber bei den Interviews lernte ich einiges über Fetische. Windeln scheinen der shit zu sein...



Aha, das klingt aber sehr schlüpfrig ...


----------



## Schwimmer (8. April 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Jury, die die "Foto des Tages" Kandidaten auswählt. Automatisch nach Klickzahl geht es nur dann, wenn die Jury an einem Tag mal nichts auswählt. Die Jurymitglieder sind im Fotobereich an einem gelben Pokal hinter dem Benutzernamen zu erkennen.



Die Auswahl bleibt Geheimnis der MTB-News ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2020)

Ostergeeier mit der Schottermaschine. Eis, Platten, Sonne bei 27° und Regen,- alles am Start! ?
Schöne Ostern Euch allen!


----------



## loui-w (12. April 2020)

Nicht von dieser Welt ?? ?


----------



## chris4711 (12. April 2020)

Geil. Ich hoffe, du warst schneller als sie und sie konnten dich nicht mitnehmen.
Btw: Die Serengeti darf nicht sterben äh ich mein das alte Headbadge


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2020)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> ist der mit den rosa Socken zu Fuß dabei?



der ist immer ein bisschen dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (13. April 2020)

Neulich abends mit dem Cotic unterwegs


----------



## Raui (13. April 2020)

Heute, nach über einjähriger Verletzungspause, mit dem Cotic unterwegs im 7GB.

Nach vielen Cotic - Hardtails kann mein Rücken nach 5fachem Bruch der Wirbelsäule nur noch Fully.
Was soll ich sagen: das Flare Max 1. Gen ist ein Traumbike, draufsetzen, losfahren, wohlfühlen. 
Schön, mal wieder zu rollen, dankbar, das es noch geht 

Habe mal die neue 12fach-Schaltung von Shimano montiert. Die Kassette hat schon beängstigende Ausmaße, funktioniert aber tadellos.

Falls jemand aus der Cotic-Gemeinde noch eins dieser kleinen Schräubchen der Dämpferaufnahme übrig hat, welches nur die Züge in Schach hält, ich wäre für eine kurze Info dankbar. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Raui (13. April 2020)

Gerade erst gesehen, was ist denn mit dem Headbadge passiert......….?
Da ist man mal 1 Jahr raus und dann so was 

Schnell noch mal nachgeschaut...….puh, Glück gehabt...…....noch da


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. April 2020)

Gibt es sowas eigentlich noch von irgendwem, der das nicht mehr haben möchte, weil er das neue Headbadge viel schöner findet?
Ich würde den alten Schronff im 90er Style übernehmen...wenn es sein muss...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2020)

@Raui Schicke Farbkombi   gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2020)

Schön, dass du noch und wieder Biken kannst. Und das Rad ist auch nett.

Die Schrauben sind Standardschrauben, die bekommst du auch so (im gut sortierten Handel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (19. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich bin erst seit kurzem stolzer Cotic BFe Besitzer. Ich habe den Rahmen hier im Bike Markt gebraucht gekauft, weil ich die Teile die an meinem 2014er Dartmoor Hornet (Rahmen leider gerissen)  waren noch weiter nutzen wollte, 26“ LRS & 5mm Schnellspanner. Fahre jetzt das Cotic BFe 27.5 mit 26“ und 150mm Fox Float RL32 aus meinem alten Trek Remedy von 2010...
Macht richtig Laune die Kiste ?






Habe auch schon ein Film ? ? damit gemacht, viel Spaß beim gucken ?


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2020)

@Haraldus Willkommen in der Cotic Familie


----------



## Haraldus (20. April 2020)

@Eaven Hallo Eaven, vielen Dank ?


----------



## jengo78 (20. April 2020)

Haraldus schrieb:


> ....weil ich die Teile die an meinem 2014er Dartmoor Hornet (Rahmen leider gerissen) ....
> 
> 
> Macht richtig Laune die Kiste ?
> ...



Du meinst zum Glück gerissen!! Willkommen bei der COTIC Familie ??


----------



## Haraldus (20. April 2020)

@ jengo78
 O. k., jetzt wo ich es habe und sehr schätze, hast du recht, aber vorher hat es schon weh getan...


----------



## Raui (20. April 2020)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin erst seit kurzem stolzer Cotic BFe Besitzer. Ich habe den Rahmen hier im Bike Markt gebraucht gekauft, weil ich die Teile die an meinem 2014er Dartmoor Hornet (Rahmen leider gerissen)  waren noch weiter nutzen wollte, 26“ LRS & 5mm Schnellspanner. Fahre jetzt das Cotic BFe 27.5 mit 26“ und 150mm Fox Float RL32 aus meinem alten Trek Remedy von 2010...
> Macht richtig Laune die Kiste ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1022907Anhang anzeigen 1022908
> Habe auch schon ein Film ? ? damit gemacht, viel Spaß beim gucken ?



Cooler Film, schönes Bike.
Da denke ich doch gerne an meine Hardtailzeiten zurück.
Wenn du den Rahmen hier kürzlich von @MasterAss erworben hast, bin ich der Vorbesitzer. Ich wiederum habe ihn von  @tomybike gekauft. Schön das es in der Familie bleibt und das die Familie wächst. Der Rahmen sieht immer noch top aus....Cotic halt.
Pass gut auf das Headbadge auf, die Dinger sind gerade sehr gefragt ??

Ich wünsche Dir viel  Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Haraldus (20. April 2020)

@Raui Das glaube ich jetzt echt nicht, ist die Welt klein und jetzt bin ich schon der vierte stolze Besitzer, spricht eindeutig für die top Qualität der Cotic Rahmen

Vielen Dank fürs Lob für Film und Bike, ja ich bin über beide Dinge sehr happy ?
Vielen Dank fürs herzliche willkommen in der Cotic Community, das macht ihr richtig Spaß bei euch!
Ja Spaß hatte ich schon und werde ich sicher weiterhin haben, bin auch froh ein so schönes Head Batch zu haben und werde ein Auge drauf haben ?


----------



## zec (21. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde mit dem BFe - schen wars  .


----------



## jengo78 (22. April 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde mit dem BFe - schen wars  .



boah, was hast du denn deinem Bfe für nen Update gegeben! ?
Ist Das die Cane Creek eeWings Kurbel ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2020)

Sieht so aus. Bei Stahlrahmen und 2x Plusbaron
Egal, geilste Kurbel.


----------



## zec (22. April 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:
			
		

> boah, was hast du denn deinem Bfe für nen Update gegeben! ?
> Ist Das die Cane Creek eeWings Kurbel ??



Gutes Auge  . Jap, ist die eeWings - ein sehr fesches Teil und tolles Gewicht.


----------



## zec (22. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Bei Stahlrahmen und 2x Plusbaron
> Egal, geilste Kurbel.



Das Gewicht muss man ja irgendwie kompensieren  . Aber der eigentliche Grund war der, dass ich bei meinem technischen Rumgespiele schnell einmal irgendwo mit der Kurbel aufsitze. Da hatte die Carbonkurbel schon einige tiefe Macken, die nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend waren. Die Titankurbel ist sogar leichter, als die vorher verbaute Carbonkurbel und außerdem deutlich widerstandsfähiger.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2020)

Würd ich mir auch sofort ans Rad bauen, wenn ich was lukratives gelernt hätte.


----------



## zec (22. April 2020)

Ja, günstig ist was anderes.


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Ja, günstig ist was anderes.


wie ist das system für die montage?
RF und hope finde ich irgendwie krank mit dem hohen drehmoment bei der montage.
shimano und middleburn dagegen problemlos und relativ simple, auch mit lagerspieleinstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (22. April 2020)

Montage war problemlos. Drehmoment ist zwar auch sehr hoch (52Nm), aber es ist ja auch ein anderes System - die Achse wird nicht verpresst, sondern ist über die Zahnprofil verbunden. Das muss dann eben durch die Schraube fixiert werden. Anschließend nur mehr Spiel einstellen wie z.B. auch bei Race Face und gut ist.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Gutes Auge  . Jap, ist die eeWings - ein sehr fesches Teil und tolles Gewicht.



Aber die passt doch garnicht an so einen Stahlrahmen. Ich finde du solltest sie mir geben, ich hätte da ein viel passenderes Zuhause für das schicke Teil


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber die passt doch garnicht an so einen Stahlrahmen. Ich finde du solltest sie mir geben, ich hätte da ein viel passenderes Zuhause für das schicke Teil



He, keine Schleichwerbung!


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2020)

das gute auge hatte übrigens @jengo78


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. April 2020)

Unterwegs in den Wupperbergen...?











LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. April 2020)

Wie verträgt so ein Flare das eigentlich, wenn man 3m irgendwo runter springt?


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie verträgt so ein Flare das eigentlich, wenn man 3m irgendwo runter springt?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
30 cm hab ich schon probiert....


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie verträgt so ein Flare das eigentlich, wenn man 3m irgendwo runter springt?


Kommt auf die Landung an ...


----------



## Haraldus (24. April 2020)

Heute noch schnell ne Runde durch den Busch ?


----------



## zec (25. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber die passt doch garnicht an so einen Stahlrahmen. Ich finde du solltest sie mir geben, ich hätte da ein viel passenderes Zuhause für das schicke Teil


Zu viel Titan ist ungesund ? - ich hingegen habe am Bike einen reichhaltigen Materialmix ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (25. April 2020)

Heut auch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2020)

Heute gab‘s statt Corona Blues mal etwas Coronian RAPSody 

I see a little silhouette of a ... bike ...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen mit dem Cotic unterwegs


----------



## Haraldus (2. Mai 2020)

Am Montag Nachmittag mit den Jungs im Bergischen …


----------



## Raui (2. Mai 2020)

Eifgental ???


----------



## Haraldus (2. Mai 2020)

Ja, genau, gut gesehen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. Mai 2020)

Sehr schön dort!
Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich mal von der Quelle...irgendwo in Schwelm...bis zum Rhein gefahren.
Echt tolle Ecke!

Edit: Gerade gesehen dass der Eifgenbach in Wermelskirchen entspringt...


----------



## Raui (2. Mai 2020)

Alte Heimat, altes Revier,  bin in Dhünn, nähe Wermelskirchen / Burscheid aufgewachsen und dort natürlich auch zum Biken gekommen . Ist lange her, wohne seit 1995 in Bonn, fahre aber hin und wieder noch dort...…
Es gibt viele schöne Trails .....

......muss ich mal wieder hin....


----------



## Haraldus (2. Mai 2020)

Ja, mach das bei nächster Gelegenheit, es ist so schön dort, bin im Kölner Süden aufgewachsen und bin jetzt im Nord-Westen von Köln, nehme dann auch mal das Auto, weil es sich lohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfe-le (3. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen a.k.a. nervy1962 (nachdem es Probs mit meiner email gab,wurde mein account geblockt und ich mußte mich neu anmelden☹).
Bissle im heimischen Wald gefahren, nach dem Motto:
Es grünt so grün ,wenn grüne Bfe's im Frühjahr unterwegs sind.













Und denkt dran, 26 ain't dead.

Grüßle Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2020)

Ahoi! Heute habe ich mich das erste Mal elektronisch guiden lassen und bin eine Komoot-Tour gefahren. Lief ganz gut, wenngleich weniger Trails als erwartet. Die waren dafür aber grandios   Typische Schwarzwald-Wanderwege, bei Baiersbronn. Da wäre auch einiges für @aju und @scylla dabei gewesen. Mit dem RocketMax und eher eingeschränkter Vorliebe für Vorwärts-Rückwärts-Seitwärts Hoppeln hatte ich ein-, zweimal Probleme. Ansonsten alles tutti. Bester Trail dann nach knapp über 30km und 1200hm: der Hirschlachtrail. Wurzeln, Steine und schnelle Linien durch. Sehr geil, das hat ordentlich gerüttelt  So, Fotos:













Und jetzt bin ich mit dem Bilder drehen überfordert... scusi


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2020)

Langsam von der Rakete verabschieden 

















Es ist möglich in Flensburg radzufahren und ich muss an meiner Blickführung beim Springen arbeiten  Die Personal Trainerin macht's vor:





#philippmussfettwerden


----------



## bfe-le (3. Mai 2020)

Jaja, auch in der nördlichsten Stadt Deutschlands macht das biken Spaß.
Die westliche Höhe und bei Wassersleben gibts schöne Waldtrails.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2020)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Jaja, auch in der nördlichsten Stadt Deutschlands macht das biken Spaß.
> Die westliche Höhe und bei Wassersleben gibts schöne Waldtrails.
> 
> Grüßle
> Dirk



Kommst du von hier? Kurz vor Wassersleben waren wir heute, grade die erdigen Trails waren ziemlich geil. Magst du mir die Trails auf der westlichen Höhe verraten? In der Marienhölzung?


----------



## bfe-le (3. Mai 2020)

Nö, meine Mutter hat 25 Jahre in Flensburg gewohnt. Dadurch ist mir die ganze Gegend ziemlich gut bekannt.
In der Marienhölzung gibts ein paar nette Trails, aber für mich als Baden Württemberger doch "etwas" flach . Sie ähneln den Trails in München am Bombenkrater, flowig, kurze knackige Anstiege und viiiiiel Spaß.
Fahren kannste auch gut von Flensburg-Stadt nach Glücksburg-Yachthafen, entlang der Förde im Wald.

Grüßle

Dirk

PS.: Was machst Du als Hamburger (Niedersachsen) in Flensburg (Schleswig-Holstein) bei dem Einreiseverbot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2020)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Nö, meine Mutter hat 25 Jahre in Flensburg gewohnt. Dadurch ist mir die ganze Gegend ziemlich gut bekannt.
> In der Marienhölzung gibts ein paar nette Trails, aber für mich als Baden Württemberger doch "etwas" flach . Sie ähneln den Trails in München am Bombenkrater, flowig, kurze knackige Anstiege und viiiiiel Spaß.
> Fahren kannste auch gut von Flensburg-Stadt nach Glücksburg-Yachthafen, entlang der Förde im Wald.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön! 

Meine Freundin wohnt hier. Alle 6 Wochen muss dann mal ein Wochenende sein.


----------



## zec (3. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Langsam von der Rakete verabschieden


Was kommt stattdessen?


----------



## zec (3. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder Heimatkunde betrieben .


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Was kommt stattdessen?



Ein Pyga Slakline 650b. Die aktuellen Raketen bieten leider in beiden Laufradgrößen nicht das, was ich als Gesamtpaket brauche. Die alte kann das eigentlich ganz gut, aber etwas länger/flacher/Hauch mehr Reserven habe ich mir schon länger gewünscht. Wenn es mich mit dem Wohnsitz wieder in eine hügeliger Gegend verschlägt, könnte es aber schon wieder ein 29er Rocket werden


----------



## zec (3. Mai 2020)

Oha, spannend   .


----------



## Eaven (4. Mai 2020)

@zec ...das sieht ja richtig toll aus! Hast du mal eine Strava Log deiner Fahrt oder sowas, so können wir mal sehen wo du da rum fährst.


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> @zec ...das sieht ja richtig toll aus! Hast du mal eine Strava Log deiner Fahrt oder sowas, so können wir mal sehen wo du da rum fährst.


Einen Strava Log habe ich, aber den stelle ich hier nicht rein, sonst weiß jeder wo ich wohne und das muss nicht sein .
Der Gipfel im Hintergrund ist die Golica (auch Kahlkogel genannt) und liegt im Gebirgszug der Karawanken im Süden Kärntens. Das Gebiet hat auf jeden Fall seine optischen Reize, jedoch ist das Mountainbiken hier genauso limitiert wie im Rest Österreichs. Größtenteils bin ich "illegal" unterwegs.


----------



## Eaven (4. Mai 2020)

D.h. mit dem Kahlkogel im Hintergrund hast du dann das Bild an welchem Berg geknipst?


----------



## zec (4. Mai 2020)

Aja, da befand ich mich am Hang des Kleinen Muschenig. Wobei die Straße nicht ganz nach oben führt, sondern ein abruptes Ende findet  . War da gestern zum ersten Mal ein wenig auskundschaften.


----------



## brigdompteur (7. Mai 2020)

Tagebau Hambach,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (7. Mai 2020)

Da es dieses Jahr schlecht für Bikeurlaube in den Bergen aussieht habe ich ein wenig in der Vergangenheit gegraben. Dabei ist dieses Video herausgekommen:


----------



## jengo78 (7. Mai 2020)

2:56 Ich würde gern wissen wo du DA runter fährst?? Ich kann es nicht erkennen!


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Mai 2020)

Für mich ganz großes Kino! Wahnsinns-Fahrtechnik und fette Cojones!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2020)

könnte der mond sein ;-)


----------



## zec (7. Mai 2020)

Sehr feine Aufnahmen - machen richtig Lust auf die Hochtourensaison  . Die Linienwahl bei 1:50 ist elegant .


----------



## xlacherx (8. Mai 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Heimatkunde betrieben .


Wenn ich das BFe seh, trauer ich meinem doch noch ein wenig hinter her, obwohl der Rahmen schon seit Sommer 2019 verkauft ist


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Da es dieses Jahr schlecht für Bikeurlaube in den Bergen aussieht habe ich ein wenig in der Vergangenheit gegraben. Dabei ist dieses Video herausgekommen:



wie immer sehr schön 
Aber bei der nicht vorhandenen Perspektive für dieses Jahr werde ich doch ehr depressiv als glücklich beim anschauen ?


----------



## mad raven (8. Mai 2020)

Hab's endlich auch mal geschafft ein Foto zu machen, wo ich letzten Wochen ständig auf dem Rad saß. 
Heute etwas flow und Air Time auf 26"


----------



## herrundmeister (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (10. Mai 2020)

gut belüftet...


----------



## Sid211985 (10. Mai 2020)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> gut belüftet...


Perfekt für den Biogasantrieb ?


----------



## visualex (11. Mai 2020)

Hab endlich mal die 1x9 gegen 1x12 getauscht, eine Remote-Stütze und die Kettenführung verbaut und mich auf die wilden Trails getraut.


----------



## zec (16. Mai 2020)

Im Bezug auf das Herunterfallen der Kette, ist der Umstieg auf 1x12 oder auch 1x11 auf jeden Fall ein großer Zugewinn. Da bräuchte es teilweise gar keine KeFü, aber ich habe selber eine verbaut - sicher ist sicher  .


----------



## zec (16. Mai 2020)

Habe mal wieder die offiziellen Trails am Faaker See unsicher gemacht.

rauf steil




runter geil


----------



## mad raven (16. Mai 2020)

Endlich wieder bikepark. Auf gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (19. Mai 2020)

Prost Feierabend !  Das Bfe,nach 2 Monaten Rennrad, mal wieder bewegt. Verdammt kann 26 Zoll doch gut laufen wenn die Kondition mitspielt ???


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2020)

Gestern letzte Runde mit der Rakete. Bei der Tour dann gemerkt, dass ich gar nicht mehr Eigentümer des Rahmens bin


----------



## Eaven (20. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gestern letzte Runde mit der Rakete. Bei der Tour dann gemerkt, dass ich gar nicht mehr Eigentümer des Rahmens bin ....


 .....na, dann mal schnell ab ins PYGA Forum


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....na, dann mal schnell ab ins PYGA Forum



Die sind da aber nicht so nett - wobei es schön zu sehen ist, dass der aktuelle Deutschlandsupport nach Tricycles wieder funktioniert - und die Räder sind auch nicht so schön


----------



## Eaven (20. Mai 2020)

Malte, 10 Jahre mit Cotic, du warst von Anfang an mit bei Eaven Cycles dabei. Ich bin traurig, bin mir aber sicher, wir bekommen dich schon wieder auf die richtige Seite gezogen. Carbon ist doch keine Lösung


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Carbon ist doch keine Lösung



aber ein Feststoff  ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Malte, 10 Jahre mit Cotic, du warst von Anfang an mit bei Eaven Cycles dabei. Ich bin traurig, bin mir aber sicher, wir bekommen dich schon wieder auf die richtige Seite gezogen. Carbon ist doch keine Lösung



Gibt ja noch ActoFive 
Sollte ich in Bikeparknähe ziehen, ist eine 29er Rakete schon ein nettes Stück Rad.


----------



## orudne (20. Mai 2020)

bei mir schon ein paar Tage her, aber das Rocket 275 war ziemlich cool.
(leider damals eine Größe zu klein)


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Mai 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Prost Feierabend !  Das Bfe,nach 2 Monaten Rennrad, mal wieder bewegt. Verdammt kann 26 Zoll doch gut laufen wenn die Kondition mitspielt ???Anhang anzeigen 1046547



Obacht, sonst wirst Du noch gesteinigt ...   




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die sind da aber nicht so nett - wobei es schön zu sehen ist, dass der aktuelle Deutschlandsupport nach Tricycles wieder funktioniert - und die Räder sind auch nicht so schön



'schüß Malte ... 
Kommst halt als Gastdozent, gelegentlich 'mal vorbei ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2020)

Hab ja noch eins. Das zeitloseste von allen. Grade richtig auf's Maul gehauen damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (20. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab ja noch eins. Das zeitloseste von allen. Grade richtig auf's Maul gehauen damit.




Naja wen wundert das, so wie der Lenker montiert ist?!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2020)

Jetzt, wo du es sagst


----------



## georgauf (20. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo du es sagst



Darum immer: Safety third!


----------



## jengo78 (20. Mai 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Obacht, sonst wirst Du noch gesteinigt ...



Ach was ??
Die Liebe ist wieder voll entflammt ?


----------



## mad raven (21. Mai 2020)

Wieder mal eine ein runde das gute Wetter genießen


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Ach was ??
> Die Liebe ist wieder voll entflammt ?



... weil hier im Cotic-Himmel es zwei Gotteslästerungen gibt, das ist zum einen 26" (26Zoll) oder zum anderen on one ... 






Jehova Jehova ....


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab ja noch eins. Das zeitloseste von allen. Grade richtig auf's Maul gehauen damit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1047290




... aber bitte nicht verkaufen oder verschenken ...
ich war heute wieder mit dem großen Bruder, dem Soul (2013 ), unterwegs ...
So ge!l war's ... ? ? ?

... noch was zur Aufheiterung ...


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Mai 2020)

Wer sagt das 26 nicht geht


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Mai 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Wer sagt das 26 nicht geht
> Anhang anzeigen 1048795Anhang anzeigen 1048797Anhang anzeigen 1048794Anhang anzeigen 1048796




"26 ist a State of Mind, man!" hat vor kurzem ein kluger Mann gesagt .  

47:03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (23. Mai 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Wer sagt das 26 nicht geht




Dein Deutschlehrer.


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Mai 2020)

Aus dem Alter bin ich raus ?


----------



## Raui (29. Mai 2020)

Heute gab´s eine traillastige  und höhenmeterreiche Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre bei Siegburg.


Die neue Reifenkombi, vorne Wolfpack Enduro, hinten Wolfpack Trail, funktioniert klasse. Rollt gut, der Grip ist klasse, klare Empfehlung! 
Beste Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## fskbln (3. Juni 2020)

Feierabendrunde und Testride des FlareMax Gen3 im Berliner Grunewald.


----------



## Eaven (3. Juni 2020)

Das Cotic Chapter Berlin wächst....mit @danchoize sind es schon drei bzw ich meine sogar 4 Leute!


----------



## John_Boy (5. Juni 2020)

Streckereck gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muwata (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn die Trailgöttin Regen zur Neugestaltung der Trails in unsere Potsdamer Sandbüchse schickt, dann schreit das nach sofortiger gebührender Huldigung. Da ist ganz schön was abgegangen, so wie ich fast bei dem neuen Krater mitten auf'm Trail.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte die Tage etwas Auszeit gebucht. Nicht so, wie ursprünglich geplant, aber Mrs. Green durfte sich mal neu profilieren...
erst als Bikepacker:



im Schwartzwald-Dschungel:



Dann doch lieber „klassisch“ mit Rucksack!



Ich mag die Geo!



Gipfelkreuz darf man das ja fast nicht nennen...



aber ramontisch war‘s!


----------



## muwata (6. Juni 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage etwas Auszeit gebucht. Nicht so, wie ursprünglich geplant, aber Mrs. Green durfte sich mal neu profilieren...
> erst als Bikepacker:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059858
> ...



Schöne Unternehmung, mir taugt mein Rucksack auch mehr bei solchen Touren, das schwere Gepäck auf dem Bike nagt zu sehr an der Trailkompatibilität.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juni 2020)

Erweiterungsnachtrag:
erstmal wars ziemlich grieselig. Tagelang Regen und Holzernte im Schwarzwald...






danach aber bestes Wetter auf der Zollernalb.



ich konstatiere dem Escapade bessere Reise- und Gepäcktragereigenschaften als dem Solaris ?


----------



## Eaven (12. Juni 2020)

muwata schrieb:


> Schöne Unternehmung, mir taugt mein Rucksack auch mehr bei solchen Touren, das schwere Gepäck auf dem Bike nagt zu sehr an der Trailkompatibilität.


Findest du? Ist aber auch ein bissel abhängig vom Umfang des Gepäcks und den Bike-Packing-Taschen finde ich. 8-10h am Tag Biken mit einem 10kg Rucksack ist ja auch nicht gerade angenehm. Wenn die Last auf dem Bike in den Taschen gut verteilt ist, also auf Lenker, Rahmen und Sattel, dann finde ich gibt es da fast keine Einschränkungen bei der Trailkompatibilität


----------



## muwata (13. Juni 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Findest du? Ist aber auch ein bissel abhängig vom Umfang des Gepäcks und den Bike-Packing-Taschen finde ich. 8-10h am Tag Biken mit einem 10kg Rucksack ist ja auch nicht gerade angenehm. Wenn die Last auf dem Bike in den Taschen gut verteilt ist, also auf Lenker, Rahmen und Sattel, dann finde ich gibt es da fast keine Einschränkungen bei der Trailkompatibilität






So sah und sieht das bei uns in etwa aus. Da finde ich eine Lenkertasche und vor allem die lange Satteltasche sehr störend. Eine Rahmentasche geht noch, macht aber das Rad auch schwerfällig. Bei einer Tour die überwiegend auf Schotter, sanften Wegen und Trails verläuft, bei der man wirklich Strecke machen möchte, funktioniert das besser ohne Rucksack, das stimmt wohl. Ich bin dennoch lieber wieder mit nem Rucksack unterwegs.


----------



## Eaven (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe ein Revelate Harness vorne am Lenker und hinten eine Revelate Spinelock. Da wackelt gar nichts, vor allen die Spinelock sitzt bombenfest. Klar, wenn du mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel musst, dann sitzt du auf der Arschtrompete auf. Das geht gar nicht.

PS: Tolles Filmchen, ich glaube ich muss dringend mal wieder in den Harz!!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2020)

rücken frei finde ich mittlerweile sehr angenehm.
gewicht am rad möglichst zentral (rahmentasche) und die arschtrompete sinnvoll beladen. aber es stört schon an eingen stellen, wenn das heck so erschwert ist.
minimal gepäck ist angesagt, die wenigsten fahren über den mount everest ;-)


----------



## tomybike (13. Juni 2020)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juni 2020)

muwata schrieb:


> So sah und sieht das bei uns in etwa aus. Da finde ich eine Lenkertasche und vor allem die lange Satteltasche sehr störend. Eine Rahmentasche geht noch, macht aber das Rad auch schwerfällig. Bei einer Tour die überwiegend auf Schotter, sanften Wegen und Trails verläuft, bei der man wirklich Strecke machen möchte, funktioniert das besser ohne Rucksack, das stimmt wohl. Ich bin dennoch lieber wieder mit nem Rucksack unterwegs.





Eaven schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Revelate Harness vorne am Lenker und hinten eine Revelate Spinelock. Da wackelt gar nichts, vor allen die Spinelock sitzt bombenfest. Klar, wenn du mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel musst, dann sitzt du auf der Arschtrompete auf. Das geht gar nicht.
> 
> PS: Tolles Filmchen, ich glaube ich muss dringend mal wieder in den Harz!!





a.nienie schrieb:


> rücken frei finde ich mittlerweile sehr angenehm.
> gewicht am rad möglichst zentral (rahmentasche) und die arschtrompete sinnvoll beladen. aber es stört schon an eingen stellen, wenn das heck so erschwert ist.
> minimal gepäck ist angesagt, die wenigsten fahren über den mount everest ;-)



Was mich am meisten gestört hat war der verschobene Schwerpunkt und die damit einhergehenden Ausrutscher in sonst einfachen Passagen. Zudem will ich mit dem MTB Trails fahren, da ist mir die Teleskopstütze wichtiger als die Federgabel. Also zwei kontraproduktive Faktoren. Dazu kommt das „Traktor-Feeling“ auf der Strecke mit dem (Enduro-) Hardtail.
Am Crosser (Escapade) sind die Einschränkungen kaum merklich, da fahr ich eh nicht so wildes Zeug, hatte nie eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und komme trotz Gepäck einigermaßen zügig voran. Daher die Aussage, es taugt mir besser als Reiserad.

Der Film ist geil! Wo kann ich buchen? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (14. Juni 2020)




----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2020)

Letzten Freitag, oberhalb von Schlanders / Südtirol ?


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juni 2020)

Hach, wie sehr ich hoffe, dass ich da diesen August auch wieder hinkomme!


----------



## Raui (21. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen.
Steil hoch und steil wieder runter......an manchen Stellen hätte ich mir ein paar Skills von @aju gewünscht 
bin aber ganz gut runter gekommen
Neu am Bike: Tatze Twoface Pedalen - sehr geile Teile, 1A Funktion


----------



## aju (25. Juni 2020)

Am Montag im Hunsrück...


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Juni 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Am Montag im Hunsrück...




Gibt's noch ein Folgebild?
Wie bist Du da bloß 'runtergekommen?


----------



## aju (25. Juni 2020)

Das ist eine S-Kurve. Nach dem Foto geht es erst einmal in Richtung Fotograf weiter.


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist doch eher, warum die Hose seitlich so dreckig ist!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, warum die Hose seitlich so dreckig ist!


schokoladehände abgewischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (26. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn...dat wäre bei mir ein 1a Seemannsköpper geworden...


----------



## Eaven (26. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schokoladehände abgewischt.


du meinst die rechte Seite ist Ullrichs Schokoladenseite?


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> du meinst die rechte Seite ist Ullrichs Schokoladenseite?


ja, aber nicht politisch zu verstehen.

btw: jeder hat doch eine stelle die immer alles abkriegt. bei mir das rechte knie.


----------



## bfe-le (28. Juni 2020)

Erste vorsichtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen FlareMax gen.3.































Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## Raui (29. Juni 2020)

Sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, schöner Aufbau ? Lediglich der Vorbau wirkt - für meinen Geschmack - etwas wuchtig im Vergleich zum Rahmen. Dafür sieht der Dämpfer schmächtig aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2020)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Erste vorsichtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen FlareMax gen.3.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1073794
> 
> ...



Du spielst auch in der -+2m- Klasse, oder?
Bei mir sehen die Räder auch immer aus wie 26" mit 450er Sattelstütze...

Wie kommst Du mit dem Dämpfer klar?

Ansonsten find ich das DwarfRed (so heißt es sich?!) saugeil!?


----------



## bfe-le (29. Juni 2020)

@guitarman-3000 : 193cm wollen auch Platz finden....  .
Ist ne XL Größe, passt  super gut, ich sitz im Bike, statt nur drauf.
Der Dämpfer....., wenn er o.k. wäre, käme ich sehr gut mit zurecht.
Er verliert Luft, und zwar innerhalb 3-4h von 285psi auf 80-100psi.
Aber Cotic schickt Ersatz im Tausch, klasse Service.
Die Farbe kommt nicht so toll auf den Bildern rüber, ist eigentlich mehr im Signal-/Neonrot,
aber trotzdem nicht grell. Wie Du schreibst, saugeil, und fährt nicht jeder.

Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich finde ja auch die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Cotics ne feine Sache!




2014




Heute Mittag ?


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Cotics ne feine Sache!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075109
> 2014
> ...


Nur den Lenker hast du wohl irgendwie verbogen in der Zeit ?


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2020)

Ich bin DEMNÄCHST mit dem Cotic unterwegs im Harz - konkret landen wir am 08.07. in Altenau und bleiben bis Sonntag, 12.07. vor Ort. Geplant sind Trailtouren und Abstecher in die einschlägigen Parks, definitiv Schulenberg und Hahnenklee. Evtl. auch St. Andreasberg. 

Falls aus der (nördlichen) Gemeinde zufällig auch jemand in der Gegend ist - gern melden. Evtl. sind ja ein paar gemeinsame hm und km drin. Würde mich freuen!

?


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juli 2020)

Letzte Woche, Wolfswarte / Harz. Abendliche Runde im ab- und wieder aufziehenden Regen:


----------



## zec (17. August 2020)

Egal ob am Berg...




...oder im Tal...




...das BFe macht immer Spaß   .


----------



## orangerauch (17. August 2020)

Zwar nicht heute, jedoch vor kurzem...


----------



## zec (20. August 2020)

Heute gings mal wieder ein bissl höher rauf. 




Die Tour war super, obwohl heute der Pannenteufel zugegen war. Zuerst habe ich ein Pedal verloren  und kurze Zeit später hats mit bei einem amtlichen Durchschlag den Reifen an zwei Stellen durchstanzt. War aber beides relativ flott wieder repariert.








Habe übrigens für die letzten Ausfahrten probeweise die 160mm Lyrik aus dem Fully eingebaut. Was soll ich sagen? Leider geil   . In steilen, technischen Passagen gibt das Bike jetzt viel mehr Sicherheit und wenns flott wird, bügelt die Gabel, dass es dir reinste Freude ist. Nur der Hinterreifen wird dadurch halt mehr beansprucht ?.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. August 2020)

Bei mir wurde Di/Mi das alte Soul für den Stoneman Miriquidi in silber rausgeholt, hat sich wacker geschlagen. Nur die 2.4er Ardent sind zu dick für ne Judy 

@zec Was zum Geier steckt da in dem Reifen? Rostiger Nagel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (21. August 2020)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> @zec Was zum Geier steckt da in dem Reifen? Rostiger Nagel?



Das ist Speck; falls das Loch mal zu groß für die Milch ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. August 2020)

Caese schrieb:


> Das ist Speck; falls das Loch mal zu groß für die Milch ist.



Das musste ich jetzt echt googlen, noch nie gesehen. Fahre aber auch schon lange kein Tubeless mehr.
Nehme an das ist das Zeug?





						3min19sec Tubeless Reifen Flickset für MTB und Fahrrad - Tire Repair Kit für unterwegs: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

3min19sec Tubeless Reifen Flickset für MTB und Fahrrad - Tire Repair Kit für unterwegs: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Caese (21. August 2020)

jau; gibt es unter den verschiedensten Namen und Marken. Auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Investition, die sich auch bei mir schon mehrmals gelohnt hat (ich habe damit sogar schon einmal ein durchstochenes Felgenband abgedichtet  )


----------



## zec (22. August 2020)

Genau, das Zeug ist es - habe ich zum ersten Mal verwendet und hat gut funktioniert. Das Loch direkt an der Felge war ein bissl widerspenstiger, wurde aber nach viel gut zureden auch dicht  .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. August 2020)

Das olle Solaris durfte heute auch mal wieder raus ?




Paar Minuten später hat mir ne Rotte Wildsauen klar gemacht, daß das ihr Claim ist...
Stinken ganz schön ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. August 2020)

...und noch eins von mir.
Eigentlich wollte ich aufs Nebelhorn. Bin den Rest dann halt gewandert ?


----------



## GT97 (26. August 2020)

Solaris bezwingt Halde Haniel in Tagestour-Montur


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2020)

Wen's interessiert:
Wir sind ab morgen mit zwei Cotics unterwegs. Das Rote hatte schon diverse Vorbesitzer hier aus dem Forum und ist ein geprüfter Meilenfresser, mein Solaris in aktueller Ausbaustufe 11.3.x sowieso...
Ich hoffe, wir schaffen es, einen einigermaßen aktuellen Tour-Blog zu erstellen und damit unsere eigene "Tour de France" zu fahren!
Have fun!


----------



## jengo78 (29. August 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert:
> Wir sind ab morgen mit zwei Cotics unterwegs. Das Rote hatte schon diverse Vorbesitzer hier aus dem Forum und ist ein geprüfter Meilenfresser, mein Solaris in aktueller Ausbaustufe 11.3.x sowieso...
> Ich hoffe, wir schaffen es, einen einigermaßen aktuellen Tour-Blog zu erstellen und damit unsere eigene "Tour de France" zu fahren!
> Have fun!



Gute Fahrt!

Wohin geht es denn?

Von heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert:
> Wir sind ab morgen mit zwei Cotics unterwegs. Das Rote hatte schon diverse Vorbesitzer hier aus dem Forum und ist ein geprüfter Meilenfresser, mein Solaris in aktueller Ausbaustufe 11.3.x sowieso...
> Ich hoffe, wir schaffen es, einen einigermaßen aktuellen Tour-Blog zu erstellen und damit unsere eigene "Tour de France" zu fahren!
> Have fun!
> ...


Sehr gut, viel Erfolg euch beiden - gute Fahrt ? Verfolge gespannt den Blog.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Wohin geht es denn?


TRAVERSÉE DU MASSIF VOSGIEN, ALSACE, FRANCE


----------



## jengo78 (29. August 2020)

Oh, schön in die Vogesen! 
In Frankreich werden ja nur bestimmte Gebiete als Risikogebiet betitelt.
Gut für Euch ! ?
Viel Spaß


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2020)

amtliche tageskilometer. schöne ecken dabei. viel spass und gute fahrt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. August 2020)

Für Bilder sind Cotics jedenfalls wie gemacht!- wie hier vor dem Fort du Fleckenstein:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. September 2020)

...und noch eins aus den Vogesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. September 2020)

Es war so viel schön  .


----------



## aju (9. September 2020)

Mal wieder unterwegs und auch ein Foto gemacht...


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Mal wieder unterwegs und auch ein Foto gemacht...


Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel ?

?


----------



## zec (9. September 2020)

Nanü, nix mehr gelbes BFe? Welchen Kaiser fährst du vorne?


----------



## Schwimmer (10. September 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Nanü, nix mehr gelbes BFe? Welchen Kaiser fährst du vorne?










... noch Fragen   ...
bei den aju's hat jeder mindestens ein Cotic ...


----------



## zec (10. September 2020)

Jössas, für jeden Tag der Woche eines - und ein Ruhetag   .


----------



## scylla (11. September 2020)

Der Trend geht zum siebt-BFe. Mit irgendwas muss man doch am Ruhetag Brötchen holen ?


----------



## seblubb (11. September 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum siebt-BFe. Mit irgendwas muss man doch am Ruhetag *zum Psychiater*  ?


Hihi ?


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2020)

das ist eine hessische großfamilie bei @aju zuhause, da fährt selbst die oma einen cotic rollator.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2020)

Auch der Kopfdoktor will am Ruhetag Ruhe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das ist eine hessische großfamilie bei @aju zuhause, da fährt selbst die oma einen cotic rollator.



Hessische Großfamilie klingt schlimmer als jeder Clan.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. September 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hessische Großfamilie klingt schlimmer als jeder Clan.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2020)

Ich stelle es mir noch etwas schlimmer vor. Ein Teil meines urgroßväterlichen Clans kommt da so aus der tiefsten Darmstädter Ecke.


----------



## aju (12. September 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Nanü, nix mehr gelbes BFe? Welchen Kaiser fährst du vorne?


Den Kaiser Projekt Apex noch in der alten Drahtversion. Mittlerweile ist der Kaiser Projekt Apex faltbar.


----------



## zec (12. September 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Den Kaiser Projekt Apex noch in der alten Drahtversion. Mittlerweile ist der Kaiser Projekt Apex faltbar.


Alles klar. Mit Schlauch nehme ich an? Wie taugt er dir auf technischen Trails? Habe so einen auch noch zu Hause und überlege ihn am BFe mal vorne zu probieren. Da fahre ich aktuell den Assegai DH Maxxgrip, der mir zwar sehr gut gefällt, aber evtl. hat der Kaiser noch ein bissl mehr Bremsgrip.


----------



## aju (12. September 2020)

Da es den Baron 2.5 für 27.5 ja nicht gibt habe ich ein wenig herumprobiert.

Der Schwalbe Magic Mary in der DH-Draht Variante in Super Soft hat zwar gerade bei schmierigen Bedingungen oft erstaunlich viel Gripp, manchmal rutscht er aber auch unerwartet früh weg. Ingesamt musste ich bei dem etwas zu oft an den Reifen denken. Das Gummi ist auch gut wintertauglich.

Den Kenda Hellkat Pro AGC 27,5" Drahtreifen habe ich im Winter nur kurz probiert, aber das Gummi ist nicht kältetauglich (wird hart).

Der Kaiser verhält sich unter allen Bedingungen völlig unauffällig und hält auch sehr lang. Trotz des gefühlt härteren Gummis als der Baron verhält er sich doch sehr ähnlich wie dieser.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. September 2020)

Mehr Bremsgrip als der Assegai hat der DHR. Für die anstehenden Temperaturen ist Maxxis aber insgesamt keine gute Idee.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2020)

somewhere in europe







a.nienie schrieb:


> sheriff, suck on this
> Anhang anzeigen 1115810
> 120mm federweg
> HR bremse mechanisch
> ...


----------



## dangerousD (13. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> somewhere in europe
> Anhang anzeigen 1115809


Wanka hawenka! Krasses Pferd… aber leider tot, oder schläft es nur? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wanka hawenka! Krasses Pferd… aber leider tot, oder schläft es nur? ?



ist doch klar, dass es genau in dem moment umfällt, als ich das photo machen wollte...
fun fact: liegestätte nicht weit entfernt vom ort der cotic test veranstaltungen vor... ja damals mit sam(?)


----------



## pelue67 (19. September 2020)

Riva, Ponale


----------



## aju (19. September 2020)

Gestern:


----------



## John_Boy (21. September 2020)

Kybbfelsen

Anfang vom Canadian Trail


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2020)

Einer von uns war neulich mit dem Cotic unterwegs:

aufm Cotic und im CoticCommunityShirt


----------



## John_Boy (23. Oktober 2020)

Wetter war nicht so geil.  Das gefährlichste am biken ist wenn man dreck in die Wohnung bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. November 2020)

Dreck in der Wohnung ist tatsächlich Faktor #1 für Ärger 😂


----------



## Caese (7. November 2020)

Faktor #2 sind natürlich die Schutzbleche ;-)
Veritablen Matsch hast du da !


----------



## dangerousD (8. November 2020)

So, heute das gute Wetter für eine Krawehl-Runde genutzt. Erstaunlich, wie gut die schmalen Reifen sich durch tiefen Schmodder fräsen 😁


----------



## herrundmeister (8. November 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2020)

aha, kette geflickt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (9. November 2020)

Trailsuche nach etwas Unordnung durch österreichische Waldarbeiter...


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2020)

Lunchride:


----------



## green-frog-love (19. November 2020)

...imernoch liebstes rad...Grüße! simon


----------



## brigdompteur (20. November 2020)

Das Rad das bei mir mit abstand die meisten Km auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## a.nienie (21. November 2020)

sauerbraten war ein witziger freeware egoshooter, right? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. Dezember 2020)

Pulverschnee - so geil bergab  🤩 !


----------



## scnc (5. Dezember 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Pulverschnee - so geil bergab  🤩 !


Definitiv!
Leider hat dann die Sattelstütze den Dienst verweigert und die Rückfahrt in der Ebene war wie auf dem Kinderrad


----------



## mike79 (5. Dezember 2020)

Kein Pulverschnee, aber trotzdem lustig


----------



## lucie (6. Dezember 2020)

Kein Schnee, dafür hübsch buntes, rutschiges Herbstlaub.


----------



## zec (6. Dezember 2020)

Sapperlot - wie kommt mein Bike auf dein Bild   ?!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Dezember 2020)

mike79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1163679
> 
> 
> Kein Pulverschnee, aber trotzdem lustig


Farbkombi gefällt 👍 Die Sapphire passt super zum Solaris.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2020)

es weihnachtet sehr, die Bäume sind schon geschmückt


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> es weihnachtet sehr, die Bäume sind schon geschmücktAnhang anzeigen 1164985



...und wo ist die Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung?


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2020)

hab ich erst angemacht als es dunkel war  😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (8. Dezember 2020)

Das heute war das totale Gegenteil von Pulverschnee   . Aber trotzdem saulustig!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ja, korrekt,- der Winter kommt!


----------



## muwata (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns war heute nochmal feinstes Nikkiwetter, daher Funzel an und ab. 
Nachts sind alle Cotics grau....oder auch eben nicht!


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Dezember 2020)

An der Mosel war heut noch nix mit Schnee... nur Schneeregen.



Dafür aber niemand unterwegs, dass ist der Vorteil bei dem Wetter. Nachteil ist leider, dass Schneeregen auf Laub auf von Wildschweinen aufgewühltem Schieferwaldboden schnell dazu führt, dass man mal unterwegs in den Boden greifen muss.
Aber wenigstens hats für zwei Burgen und drei schönen Trails gereicht.


----------



## zec (14. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns hat jetzt die Kälte angezogen und wir haben einwandfreien Bike-abstell-Schnee .


----------



## mike79 (14. Dezember 2020)

Den Schnee haben wir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2020)

Hier gab es heute keinen Schnee, dafür jede Menge Sonne. Zwar noch feucht von unten, aber irgendwie finde ich Schutzbleche inzwischen gar nicht mehr so schrecklich, wie früher 😁 Ist auch cool, durch die Matsche zu düsen und trotzdem (größtenteils) trocken zu bleiben. 

Ach ja, Foto - Motto war „irgendwas mit Weihnachten“:




Genau - ein Kloster! Da kann man ganz in Ruhe besinnlich werden 😉


----------



## dangerousD (20. Dezember 2020)

So, heute mal wieder grobstollig unterwegs und einen gefallenen Riesen gefunden. Der hat in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder Äste abgeworfen (die für sich jeweils schon als Bäume durchgegangen wären) und hat damit den Traileingang immer wieder modifiziert 😉 Naja, damit ist nun wohl Schluss. Irgendwie auch schade 😌


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> grobstollig


Stollen sind spitze! In grün verpackt sowieso 😁


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Dezember 2020)

Und noch mal, kurz bevor die Welt untergeht, an der Mosel gewesen, sogar fast ohne Regen:






Zwischendrin bin ich mal wieder einem doch eher abwegigen Weg gefolgt, war wohl doch nur ein Wildwechsel, dafür aber ein Mufflonpärchen gesehen. Die waren wohl auch verwundert, mich auf dem Weg zu sehen, Angst hatten Sie aber nicht vor mir, sind einfach ein paar Meter ins unfahrbare Gelände ausgewichen:




(Suchbild mit ZWEI Mufflons)

Dann noch an einer @scylla / @aju  Stelle vorbeigeschaut, aber irgenwie war das (Ausrede!) heut' zu nass, und ich war alleine und hatte keine Protektoren dabei... Und dann müdete noch alles irgendwie in ewig langen Treppen oder war ne Sackgasse oder beides.

Schöne Pfade gabs trotzdem, ich stell mir das einfach bei Sonne und Wärme vor.





Dass der Moselschiefer ein echter Bruchhaufen ist, ist ja bekannt, aber dass die Erosion so schnell voranschreitet, dass der Hang sogar Bänke frisst (Nach kurzer archäologischer Ausgrabung konnte man sogar wieder drauf sitzen):




Nach Weihnachten wirds hier in der Eifel wohl eher wieder was mit Schneematsch werden (wenn man raus darf)


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2020)

Heute habe ich die Strassenratte ausgeführt und zur Abwechslung mal Höhenmeter gesammelt. Aber irgendwie waren es am Ende doch nicht sooo viele... woran mag das nur gelegen haben? 🤷‍♂️





😉


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Dezember 2020)

Darauf 'ne Halbe...🍻


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Dezember 2020)

Gestern mit dem COTIC Fango unterwegs...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2020)

wenn man die rahmenfarbe nur noch erahnen kann und es zwischen den zähnen knirscht


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2020)

am besten ist es wenn es so aus kübeln schüttet, dass die hälfte bis zuhause schon wieder abgewaschen ist


----------



## Eaven (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich dachte nur bei uns im Norden wäre es so schlimm. In der Nordheide hat es die letzten Tage durchgängig geregnet. Aber egal, ein paar trockene Stunden wird es Weihnachten schon noch geben.

Verbringt eine gute Zeit, erholt euch gut und schöne Weihnachten wünsche ich. Mein Weihnachtspaket kam gestern per UPS aus Calver, Bilder stelle ich die Tage ein. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Karton es durch die Mauer der 10.000 LKW am Kanal bis nach Buchholz geschafft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Januar 2021)

N gutes Neues allerseits - heute mal von der trübschneeigen Alb 😎


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2021)

So, von mir dann auch nochmal Neujahrsgrüße mit Bildern! Nachdem für die Nacht leichter Schneefall angesagt war, habe ich kurzerhand den Shorty auf‘s VR aufgezogen und bin heute ein wenig WINDURO gefahren. Hochwärts ging es einigermaßen gut, da die jagenden Waldbesucher ja die Forstwege immer schön spuren. Abwärts war‘s ein Traum - und ich durfte die ersten Spuren in den frischen Schnee drücken.


----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Januar 2021)

Das ganze Rheinland staut sich nach Winterberg oder Richtung Nürburgring. Eigentlich ja Bilder zum abgöhnen, aber irgendwann bekommt man halt wirklich nen Lagerkoller. Aber dann fährt man halt lieber irgendwohin, wo kein Schnee liegt sondern Matschepampe. Macht eh mehr Spass, so rumzuglipschen. Und man hat Sonntags morgens die Wege für sich.

Es gab etwas Schnee, schmale Pfade und zwei Burgen,





steile Kurven, rutsche Balken Stufen, ausgesetzte Stellen, aber auch abwechslungsreiche Pfade,



sogar verwunschene (verschwundene) Pfade und gegen Mittag kamen dann doch die Leute langsam aus den Löchern... schnell wieder heim.


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. Januar 2021)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Das ganze Rheinland staut sich nach Winterberg oder Richtung Nürburgring. Eigentlich ja Bilder zum abgöhnen, aber irgendwann bekommt man halt wirklich nen Lagerkoller. Aber dann fährt man halt lieber irgendwohin, wo kein Schnee liegt sondern Matschepampe. Macht eh mehr Spass, so rumzuglipschen. Und man hat Sonntags morgens die Wege für sich.
> 
> Es gab etwas Schnee, schmale Pfade und zwei Burgen,
> 
> ...


Ist das Monreal?


----------



## Nussketier (4. Januar 2021)

Ja,sieht so aus. Krass, wie wenig Schnee da ist. Ich wohne knapp 15km entfernt und alles ist weiss.


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Januar 2021)

Oben auf der Höhe (>400NN) lag noch etwas Schnee, aber der Begriff "geschlossene Schneedecke" wäre vielleicht etwas übertrieben gewesen. Hat sich heute Nacht auch wieder geändert zu etwas mehr Schnee...
...was vielleicht auch sein gutes hat, dann entzerrt sich der Besucheransturm in Hellenthal vielleicht etwas und außerdem macht Schnee ansonsten eher langweiligere Strecken doch viel spaßiger.


----------



## zec (6. Januar 2021)

Bei uns hats nach langer Zeit wieder mal einen Winter mit ordentlich viel Schnee  😁 . Da freuts mich als Biker mal wirklich sehr, wenn viele Wanderer unterwegs sind - da hats dann schnell einen perfekten Schneepfad .


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Bei uns hats nach langer Zeit wieder mal einen Winter mit ordentlich viel Schnee  😁 . Da freuts mich als Biker mal wirklich sehr, wenn viele Wanderer unterwegs sind - da hats dann schnell einen perfekten Schneepfad .



👍 Das wird aber beim Pedalieren schon mal recht eng, oder? 😉


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2021)

Auch von mir späte Neujahrsgrüße, mögen die Götter des Stahls uns wohlgesonnen sein!
Auf der Bifi wurde das alte Jahr verabschiedet und auf der Rakete begrüßt 
Letztere ist jetzt auch wirklich vollkommen Enduro mit OneUp EDC Pumpe und Schlauch am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Auch von mir späte Neujahrsgrüße, mögen die Götter des Stahls uns wohlgesonnen sein!
> Auf der Bifi wurde das alte Jahr verabschiedet und auf der Rakete begrüßt
> Letztere ist jetzt auch wirklich vollkommen Enduro mit OneUp EDC Pumpe und Schlauch am Rahmen
> 
> ...



Never go full enduro ☝️

😁


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Januar 2021)

Hurra...in der Nacht kommt Schnee...und dann schneit es heute den ganzen Tag durch!
Also nix wie los...
Aber irgendwat ist schiefgelaufen 😊


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Never go full enduro ☝️
> 
> 😁


Keine Sorge, ne Flasche passt nicht mehr mit ans Rad. 

@singletrailer67 Da hättest du wohl doch lieber auf den Schnee warten sollen?


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. Januar 2021)

@Bloemfontein  Hätte ich auch deutlich lieber gehabt...im Moment hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf die Mocke...
Aber irgendwie hatte ich mir das für heute vorgenommen und wollte auch meine neue Helmleuchte ausprobieren 🙂


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Januar 2021)

Cotic sucht Eure Geschichten:
Link zum Newsletter in dem erklärt wird, dass sie Eure Cotic Geschichten suchen


----------



## zec (8. Januar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> 👍 Das wird aber beim Pedalieren schon mal recht eng, oder? 😉


Es ging bergauf überraschend gut und vor allem auch weit. Konnte erstaunlicherweise gute 80% des Uphills fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (8. Januar 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwat ist schiefgelaufen 😊


Naja, es ist ja Schnee - halt in einem anderen Aggregatszustand   .


----------



## zec (8. Januar 2021)

Musste gestern gleich noch mal rauf - sowas muss man ausnützen . Aber der Schnee war irgendwie a bissl rutschiger: Da war das Setzen der Bremspunkte gleich schwieriger .


----------



## bansai (16. Januar 2021)

Auch hier heute schöne Schneetour möglich. Das gab's seit Jahren schon nicht mehr. Es hat sich empfohlen, Südhang zu fahren, da die Pfade gestern in der Sonne angetaut und über Nacht wieder gefroren sind. Das Ergebnis war bester Grip. Ordentlich Luft aus den Reifen gelassen und los ging's.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Januar 2021)

Bei uns Eis unterm Schnee. Alle sind irgendwie mal mehr oder weniger heftig in die Büsche geflogen 😁
Aber geil! Allein der Sound und das Gefühl des "first ride" im Schnee... 😍

Gegen später kam sogar die Sonne dazu - bei leckeren -1°C.
Ach so,- der Dreck ist von letzter Woche 😇


----------



## aju (16. Januar 2021)

Heute am Donnersberg:






Dauerfrost, fest gefrorener Boden, ab 350 bis 400 m Höhe supergriffiger Altschnee, nur vereinzelt etwas Eis.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2021)

Roadster und Roadrat:





Ersterer durfte gestern im Schwarzwald Kurven jagen (lustig bei der aktuellen Schneelage 😁), letztere musste heute für eine Strassenrunde herhalten. 30cm Schnee auf den Forstwegen plus massiver Schneebruch haben leider nichts anderes erlaubt. Naja, so durften sich die neuen Spikereifen 
erstmal an mich gewöhnen. Vor der Haustür geht’s eigentlich... Parkplatz für die Ratte:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2021)

Lockdown - Homeschooling - analog!

Wenn man dann mal mit 56 Adressen durch ist mit Material austeilen reicht's auch. Stop'n go auf dem Rad 😎


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Lockdown - Homeschooling - analog!
> 
> Wenn man dann mal mit 56 Adressen durch ist mit Material austeilen reicht's auch. Stop'n go auf dem Rad 😎
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191670Anhang anzeigen 1191671Anhang anzeigen 1191672Anhang anzeigen 1191673Anhang anzeigen 1191674Anhang anzeigen 1191675Anhang anzeigen 1191676


Brieftaubenzucht kommt für Dich wohl nicht in Frage, was?


----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Brieftaubenzucht kommt für Dich wohl nicht in Frage, was?


email?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2021)

Is ja nix dran an den Viechern 🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> email?


Schonmal n Stück Holz per Mail verschickt?
Außerdem WILL ich ja fahren 😉


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Januar 2021)

Du hast das Liefergut aber hoffentlich mehrfach dezinfiziert


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Januar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Du hast das Liefergut aber hoffentlich mehrfach dezinfiziert


‘türlich!


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2021)

Gestern mit dem abtrünnigen Schattenlord mal wieder etwas die City unsicher gemacht und den Nachwuchs auf den Spielplätzen motiviert


----------



## muwata (27. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder einen Abstecher nach Berlin in den Grunewald gemacht und dabei feinste Trails zum Frühstück vernascht. In den "höheren" Lagen am Nordhang lag sogar noch ein bisschen Zucker am Boden, es besteht Hoffnung dass es doch einen Winter gibt.


----------



## orudne (28. Januar 2021)

muwata schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1195825


Geiles Wurzelfeld!!!


----------



## muwata (28. Januar 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> Geiles Wurzelfeld!!!


Ja es gibt sie zum Glück, hier und da ein kleines feines technisches Stückchen in unseren flachen Landen.


----------



## muwata (29. Januar 2021)

Chance genutzt, ein bisschen die  Neuschneedecke verspurt🤩. 

Schönes Wochenende euch, viel Spaß wer Zeit zum biken hat.


----------



## aju (18. Februar 2021)

Am Sonntag bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2021)

der esel hat mich heute abgeworfen
...





o'clock


----------



## radzwei (7. April 2021)

Letzte Woche mit dem escapade bei Temperaturen über 20°. 

 Heute mit den Solaris. Im April wird's einem nicht fad.


----------



## zec (17. April 2021)

Der Schnee lichtet sich   .


----------



## radzwei (17. April 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Der Schnee lichtet sich   .
> 
> Manchmal schneit es noch im Juni. Letzte Woche vor dem Sauwetter noch ne Runde ohne Schnee. Danach gab es wieder Flocken. So schnell wird's nicht Sommer.


----------



## olev (17. April 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Der Schnee lichtet sich   .


Man sieht es auf dem Foto nicht, aber es hat hier heute leicht geflöckelt.


----------



## Eaven (18. April 2021)

Fährt man heutzutage solche Wege nicht mit einem https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/escapade  

Sorry, weil es gerade gut dazu passt
*New for 2021* the Escapade has new features
- Gravel specific wide +2.5mm chainline for extra tyre clearance has been adopted to allow up to *650x50 or 700x44* tyres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (18. April 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Fährt man heutzutage solche Wege nicht mit einem https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/escapade



Natürlich, aber dann muss man den feinen Trail runterzu auslassen. Das macht man nur, wenn gerade Lockdown ist und die Intensivstation voll sind.





Sorry für falsches Produkt, aber da passen 700x45 und 650x52 rein. Ich fände das Escapade ja grundsätzlich schon ein interessantes Rad, wenn es ein bisschen breitere Reifen aufnehmen könnte.


----------



## dangerousD (22. April 2021)

Hatte schon schlechtere Feierabende 😉


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. April 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hatte schon schlechtere Feierabende 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1256307


Kann ich vom heutigen Tag auch behaupten....


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2021)

um 14 uhr dann auch noch los
...
zwei stunden später am dritten "checkpoint" ein paar kohlen ins feuer





nächster hügel erschreckend kahl... weiter unter ging es dann wieder, aber normalerweise ist das komplett zugewachsen.





nächster punkt auf der liste: gravity pilots trail am schläferkopf. bin aber nur das obere stück (das ausgefahrene mit den vielen spitzen steinen) gefahren, weiter unten standen die abfahrtspezialisten schlange, nee lass mal.

also rüber zum nächsten hügel. hier war es dann noch einmal zeit für etwas kauarbeit.





abfahrt lief ok, aber damn, ganz schön ausgebremst die spuren.

mit 36/17 fühle ich mit an den kurzen stichen etwas





aber passt schon.

wenn ich das richtig vestanden habe, war heute vorbelastung für pfalz morgen.


----------



## LocoOno (24. April 2021)

Schöne Bilder hier. Die Cotics gefallen mir immer besser.

(Sollte wer nen SolarisMax Rahmen in L rumliegen haben...)


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2021)

buntes treiben, oder so...


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2021)

So, heute dann mal wieder das SodaMax bewegt. 
Sightseeing:


What goes up...




...must come down:




Schon ganz gut hier vor der Haustür. Und nach wie vor sind die Trails zum Glück wenig frequentiert. Ist zwar mehr geworden, aber bislang treffe ich immer nur auf Spuren, nicht aber deren Verursacher. So kann es von mir aus bleiben, da bin ich ganz egoistisch 😉


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2021)

Heute ging‘s wieder mit der Roadrat raus. Pfadfinder:





...und wieder Sightseeing, dieses Mal ein Kloster:


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2021)

Nach einem erfreulich kurzen Zahnarzt Besuch heute mal eine früher Vogel Runde. Läuft anständig das gude Stück. Bald bekommt es ein neues Geschwisterchen


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2021)

run dmc schrieb:
			
		

> I come from a school that they call the old
> dum diddy dum diddy diddy dum dum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1260849
> Anhang anzeigen 1260848Anhang anzeigen 1260847


Oh Mann, das wird hier noch zum Battle 😁
Aber Run DMC geht immer. Fjedn, Alder! 👍


----------



## olev (2. Mai 2021)

Ich hab am "frühen" Morgen mal die Minibowl in unserem Skatepark angetestet. Nach etwa drei Runden war mir jeweils schwindelig  . Das Bike ist ein SolarisMax.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2021)

olev schrieb:


> Ich hab am "frühen" Morgen mal die Minibowl in unserem Skatepark angetestet. Nach etwa drei Runden war mir jeweils schwindelig  . Das Bike ist ein SolarisMax.


Sehr artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## aju (5. Mai 2021)

Sonntag an der Lahn...





















Alle Fotos: @Der Kokopelli


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2021)

aju schrieb:


> Sonntag an der Lahn...
> ...
> Alle Fotos: @Der Kokopelli


geil. da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.
das stück hinter der eisenstange ist bei mir mittlerweile ganz übles kopfkino...


----------



## dangerousD (8. Mai 2021)

So, heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf der schwäbischen Eisenbahn Alb unterwegs gewesen. Schee war‘s! 

Ich bin der Einladung eines Kumpels gefolgt, der ganz zufällig mein altes Solaris Max fährt 😉 Hier war‘s noch trocken...




Das Highlight der Runde sollte der Lochentrail sein: https://skiclubweilstetten.de/index.php/mtb/lochen-trail

Da es in den letzten Tagen ordentlich geregnet hat, war der Trail schön flüssig zu fahren 😁 Wer die Alb kennt, der weiß, dass lehmiger Boden und glitschiger Kalkschiefer eine fiese Kombi sein können. Lustig war es trotzdem, aber die Pampe klebt wie nix Gutes... und zugesetzte Reifen haben auf feuchten Wurzeln auch nur mäßig gute Chancen. Egal. Im folgenden Uphill noch schnell ein Bild von der Dreckschleuder gemacht:





Schöne Runde war‘s 👍


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2021)




----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1268224


Schön, wie Du hier das Farbspiel der tief stehenden Sonne aufgreifst. Große Kunst!


😂😂😂

😉👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (9. Mai 2021)

Manchmal ist weniger mehr


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2021)

brit tail trifft auf brit core


----------



## Raui (12. Mai 2021)

Heute mit dem FLAREMAX im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen, Fahrtechnik - Training in bester Hanglage.
Das Bike, obwohl es langsam in die Jahre kommt, macht immer noch richtig Spaß.

Nach der Tour habe ich dann festgestellt, dass Bremsbeläge wie auch Scheiben mal eines Austauschs würdig sind - gerade bestellt. Verfügbar - ja obwohl Shimano, aber die Preise - Wahnsinn.....
.....aber Bremsen muss man ja hin und wieder mal

Beste Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Nussketier (12. Mai 2021)

Ah, da war ich letztes Jahr auch. Dieses Jahr war ich einmal um Walporzheim (?) und einmal ums Steinerberghaus.
Heute hat mich das Jeht durchs Eltztal zur Mosel und durchs Pommerbachtal wieder in die Eifel begleitet.






Und abgeworfen hat es mich auch. Natürlich bin ich auf die Stelle geknallt, in der sich Freitag meine Pedale schon verewigen wollten.



Als Trostpflaster gab es dann Sportlernahrung.


----------



## Eaven (13. Mai 2021)

Bier und Fitnessteller in der Pause


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2021)

wo siehst Du da bier? ehrlich das ist mehr limo als sonstwas. ist auch ok, don't drink and ride ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2021)

nebenstrecke


----------



## Raui (16. Mai 2021)

Gewitterstimmung im Siebengebirge....
Blick auf den Drachenfels (links) und den Petersberg (rechts, Bilde 2+3), im Hintergrund der Posttower und meine schöne Heimatstadt

ein paar mal ordentlich nass geworden, aber es kam auch immer wieder die Sonne raus, der ganze Wald leuchtete vor lauter grün, die Trails griffig und menschenleer - eine der schönsten Touren bislang dieses Jahr


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2021)

ungewohnt



farbabstimmung


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ungewohnt
> Anhang anzeigen 1273924
> farbabstimmung
> Anhang anzeigen 1273925


Pörpel butt plug rules ☝️


----------



## Eaven (17. Mai 2021)

Bremsen sind egal, aber Hauptsache ist der Chris King Steuersatz


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bremsen sind egal, aber Hauptsache ist der Chris King Steuersatz


der war damals schon im orangen solaris, dass dann (ohne) nach stg weitergegeben wurde.
dann mind. noch in zwei rahmen, vielleicht auch drei...


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## Raui (22. Mai 2021)

Feierabendrunde :
Einstimmung aufs lange Wochenende, bei noch recht gutem Wetter


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## dangerousD (29. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1281956
> Anhang anzeigen 1281957


Endlich pörpel! (oder?) 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (31. Mai 2021)

Gestern mal am Kölner Zoo vorbeigestreift,


----------



## Spreeufer (1. Juni 2021)

Feierabendrunde bei Sonnenschein...herrlich wenn das Wetter mal stabil bleibt.


----------



## muwata (11. Juni 2021)

An Harzer Trails kann ich mich einfach nicht satt fahren. Der Singletrail am Wurmberg hat mir leider in den Reifen gebissen als es so richtig fetzich war, aber zum Glück auf den letzten Metern der letzten Abfahrt. Ein Zentimeter langer Riss vs. zwei Salamis.... hält die Luft bis 0,2 bar, jeht nich janz so jut für ne optimale Downhill Performance, zum schieben reichts.


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Juni 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1291804Anhang anzeigen 1291805


weniger wurst, dann geht die lyrik coil auch mit der extra firm feder nicht so in die knie.


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> weniger wurst, dann geht die lyrik coil auch mit der extra firm feder nicht so in die knie.


U-Turn ist bei 115 - für mehr habe ich gestern noch die Bremsleitung erneuert, jetzt geht es beim ausfedern nicht mehr in die Eisen


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Juni 2021)

Drachenfels in Königswinter,


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Drachenfels in Königswinter,
> Anhang anzeigen 1294714


sehr schönes rad ohne chi chi
1 1/8 steuerrohr mit ec34 steuersatz sieht immer noch am besten aus, wenn man eine schlanke stahlgabel fährt.


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr schönes rad ohne chi chi
> 1 1/8 steuerrohr mit ec34 steuersatz sieht immer noch am besten aus, wenn man eine schlanke stahlgabel fährt.


Danke für die Blumen, die Kiste ist mir irgendwie ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (1. Juli 2021)

Feierabendregentour...


----------



## zec (20. Juli 2021)

Heute am Weißensee   .





Habe vor kurzem auf eine 160mm Lyrik mit 46mm Offset gewechselt und habe seitdem ein neues Bike . Ich finde es unglaublich, wie sehr diese kleine Änderung das Fahrverhalten (für meine Fahrweise) positiv geändert hat. Mit dem kurzen Offset (37mm) war das Bike sehr laufruhig und hat stoisch die Linie gehalten - auch wenn sie eigentlich falsch war . Irgendwie fand ich es teilweise schwierig die gewünschte Linie wirklich zu treffen bzw. zu halten.
Jetzt fühlt sich das Bike wendiger an, die Richtung kann ich flotter wechseln und trotzdem liegt das Bike immer noch richtig gut am Trail. Ich habe nun noch mehr Vertrauen ins Bike und dadurch fange ich jetzt deutlich mehr an mit dem Trail zu spielen - jetzt wird jede passende Wurzel zum Abziehen genützt, kleine Wurzelfelder übersprungen,... es ist einfach a Riesengaude 🤩!


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Heute am Weißensee   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht auszudenken, was dann erst mit 51er Offset gehen würde 😁
Aber cool, dass Du jetzt noch mehr Spass hast 👍


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken, was dann erst mit 51er Offset gehen würde 😁
> Aber cool, dass Du jetzt noch mehr Spass hast 👍


diese entwicklungen machen es nur komplizierter...
flachere lenkwinkel und dann mit dem gabeloffset gegensteuern?


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> diese entwicklungen machen es nur komplizierter...
> flachere lenkwinkel und dann mit dem gabeloffset gegensteuern?


Da bin ich resistent. Bin einfach weiterhin 51mm gefahren und kenne daher den Unterschied gar nicht. Stelle lediglich fest, dass sowohl mein SodaMax, als auch das RocketMax mir persönlich viel Spass bereiten und ich keine Notwendigkeit zur Verbesserung sehe. Hinzu kommt: fahre beide in L, obwohl ich auf XL gehen könnte. Und dann verwende ich auch noch 50er Vorbauten. Eigentlich mache ich also alles falsch. An der Stelle verweise aber wieder auf den Eingangssatz meines Posts 😉


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da bin ich resistent. Bin einfach weiterhin 51mm gefahren und kenne daher den Unterschied gar nicht. Stelle lediglich fest, dass sowohl mein SodaMax, als auch das RocketMax mir persönlich viel Spass bereiten und ich keine Notwendigkeit zur Verbesserung sehe. Hinzu kommt: fahre beide in L, obwohl ich auf XL gehen könnte. Und dann verwende ich auch noch 50er Vorbauten. Eigentlich mache ich also alles falsch. An der Stelle verweise aber wieder auf den Eingangssatz meines Posts 😉


Ich sollte eigentlich auch eindeutig XL fahren, da ich aber ein "Sitzzwerg" bzw sehr langbeinig bin, fühlt sich XL meist wie ne streckbank an... Von daher gibt es hier glaube ich kein "falsch" 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich mein BFeMax mit 51er Offset und 40mm fahren wird und ob ich irgendwann mal was anderes ausprobiere oder auch einfach resistent bleibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (21. Juli 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken, was dann erst mit 51er Offset gehen würde 😁
> Aber cool, dass Du jetzt noch mehr Spass hast 👍


Hihi, diese Entwicklung habe ich beim BFe durchgemacht. Da war zunächst eine Pike (non Boost) mit 51mm Offset drinnen - alles bestens. Dann habe ich auf einen LRS mit breiteren Felgen und vorne mit Boost gewechselt und musste freilich die Federgabel auch tauschen. Also kam eine Pike mit 37mm Offset rein. Mit der wurde ich aber nie so richtig warm - das Bike fuhr sich im verwinkelten Gelände einfach schlechter als vorher. Somit kam die dritte Federgabel rein - wieder eine Pike, aber mit 46mm Offset und außerdem 150mm Federweg. Jetzt passt das Fahrverhalten wieder  .
Also mir kommen keine Gabeln mit kurzem Offset mehr ans Bike.


----------



## blaubaer (1. August 2021)

habs geschrumpft 



Blattenpass by Marco Antonini, auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2021)

auch wenn nicht überall ein durchkommen war, schee war's...


----------



## Eaven (2. August 2021)

blaubaer schrieb:


> habs geschrumpft
> 
> 
> 
> Blattenpass by Marco Antonini, auf Flickr


Hast auch sonst schöne Bilder in deinem Flickr Album!


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2021)

mit dem simple bei der critical mass mz


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. August 2021)

LG 
Der Stefan


----------



## herrundmeister (8. August 2021)

Wildbach Trails Ried


----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2021)

Heute beim Familienausflug entdeckt: das Selbstbedienungscafé! Selbst gemachtes Eis, Kuchen im Glas, Joghurt mit Früchten und diverse Kaltgetränke - da sage noch einer, Corona war für nichts gut. Hier wurde aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht. Und lecker ist es außerdem 👍


----------



## fskbln (9. August 2021)

Verspielte Sonntagstour durch den Berliner Grunewald


----------



## jengo78 (9. August 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Heute beim Familienausflug entdeckt: das Selbstbedienungscafé! Selbst gemachtes Eis, Kuchen im Glas, Joghurt mit Früchten und diverse Kaltgetränke - da sage noch einer, Corona war für nichts gut. Hier wurde aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht. Und lecker ist es außerdem 👍


Das ist ja geil!
wo steht denn das Hüttchen?? 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2021)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil!
> wo steht denn das Hüttchen?? 👌


In Hopfau, im schönen Glatt-Tal. Nicht ganz am A… der Welt, aber man kann ihn beinahe riechen 😁


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2021)

Sonntag und gestern das erste mal die neue Bifi am neuen Spot im Hamburger Volkspark gestestet - läuft!


----------



## herrundmeister (10. August 2021)

Heute in den Bikepark. Über die Milchstraße sind wir nicht hinaus gekommen.....


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. August 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sonntag und gestern das erste mal die neue Bifi am neuen Spot im Hamburger Volkspark gestestet - läuft!


Na, immerhin läuft etwas..


----------



## MrE (14. August 2021)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. August 2021)

Zählt das? 😁

Sonst das:


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2021)

aktuell nervt das naherholungsgebiet durch entweder zugewachsene oder zugelegte/blockierte pfade.



wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass zumindest letzteres gewollt ist, braucht sich keiner wundern, wenn durch diese art der aktiven besucherlenkung unnötige konflikte entstehen.


----------



## olev (15. August 2021)

Heute hat mich die Hitze ziemlich geplättet. Zum Glück nicht so sehr wie Schwester Schlange.




Trotzdem war ich gut und ziemlich alleine unterwegs. Bis auf Kusine Kuh wagte sich kaum jemand weiter weg vom Wasser.




Aber wenn es sogar im Sumpfgebiet mal einigermassen trocken ist, muss man das ausnützen!


----------



## zec (16. August 2021)

Mal das Rocket a bissl weiter rauf ausgeführt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raui (19. August 2021)

Ein bisschen was vom Sommer :

Im Ahrtal vor der Flut 




Mitte Juli ging es dann mit dem Sohn für 3 Tage nach Freiburg, Männertrip 








Hier hatte er aber keine Geduld für ein Bild:




3 tage nur MTB fahren, happy




Abschließendes Resumee zu Freiburg: Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder. Tolle Stadt, tolle Community und klasse Trails . Übrigens das erste mal seit langem, dass ich mir für mein Flare Max mehr Federweg gewünscht hätte. Auf dem Canadien und der Borderline war das Fahrwerk an der Grenze (konnte ich aber durch meine überragenden Fahrkünste kompensieren )
Erwähnte ich schon, dass mein Sohn JEDESMAL schneller unten war als ich......................Heizer!



Im August dann Familienurlaub in Kärnten, für uns bekanntes Terrain und mittlerweile wirklich klasse Trails:





vorbildlich:




Am Weissensee, mit die besten Trails, die ich je gefahren bin. Perfekter Mix aus technischen Elementen und Flow, klasse gebaut. Absolut empfehlenswert !!!!




Und das Panorama auch nicht zu verachten






Auch hier war der Sohnemann natürlich mit (und hat netterweise immer unten auf mich gewartet)




Jetzt braucht das Flare erstmal Pflege..............ganz schön mitgenommen, der alte Gefährte.......

Noch eine gute Zeit auf euren Stahlrössern


----------



## zec (20. August 2021)

Ah, "Alter Almweg-Trail" - jo, der macht Laune. Wenn ihr wieder in der Gegend seid, könntets euch den Sternentrail bei Millstatt anschauen. Der ist aber deutlich schwerer: gut steil, stufig und ruppig.


----------



## zec (20. August 2021)

Gestern habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genützt und mit dem Rocket die erste Tour mit 2000hm geschafft 🤩.


----------



## Raui (20. August 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Ah, "Alter Almweg-Trail" - jo, der macht Laune. Wenn ihr wieder in der Gegend seid, könntets euch den Sternentrail bei Millstatt anschauen. Der ist aber deutlich schwerer: gut steil, stufig und ruppig.


Den kenne ich bereits. Ist doch der, der bei Döbriach rauskommt. Bin ihn letztes Jahr runter, war für Federweg und vorhandene Fahrtechnik eher grenzwertig. Deshalb habe ich ihn mir dieses Jahr gespart.


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2021)

damit hier nicht alles doppelt landet nur kurz ein bild von gestern. den rest bei den eingängigen.







__





						Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie
					

Vielleicht solltet ihr Eure Einkaufsgewohnheiten in dubios zwiellichtigen Gegenden aufgeben?  Wo willst'n sonst noch Verschleiß-/Radteilen herbekommen? 🤷🏼‍♂️




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@scylla ja, der lenker ist immer noch nicht getauscht, bin schlicht zu geizig.

hätte gerne eine zweite flasche am rad gehabt. die ging dann in dem beutel am gürtel.


----------



## MrE (23. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (25. August 2021)

Gestern am Donnersberg...


----------



## olev (25. August 2021)

zec schrieb:


> Mal das Rocket a bissl weiter rauf ausgeführt:



Ich mein Solaris auch:


----------



## Eaven (26. August 2021)

@olev  Biwak in den Bergen?  Was sind das für Taschen am Solaris, DIY?


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sonntag und gestern das erste mal die neue Bifi am neuen Spot im Hamburger Volkspark gestestet - läuft!


Wenn ich so das Blau seh... da vermiss ich mein Bifi schon n Bissl - aber eingetlich nur von der Optik


----------



## olev (26. August 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> @olev  Biwak in den Bergen?  Was sind das für Taschen am Solaris, DIY?


Ja und ja, ausser die Satteltasche, die ist von Ortlieb.


----------



## Erbse73 (26. August 2021)

olev schrieb:


> Ja und ja, ausser die Satteltasche, die ist von Ortlieb.
> Anhang anzeigen 1328821


Was ist das für ein Zelt/Tarp Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr....muss mich auch mal im Wald zum Schlafen hinlegen


----------



## olev (26. August 2021)

das ist ein Deschutes Plus Tarp von SixMoon Designs. Funktioniert gut alleine und im Notfall auch zu zweit. Taugt mit dem Mückennetz unten gegen Mücken, nicht aber gegen Schnecken, die kriechen unten durch


----------



## Eaven (26. August 2021)

olev schrieb:


> das ist ein Deschutes Plus Tarp von SixMoon Designs. Funktioniert gut alleine und im Notfall auch zu zweit. Taugt mit dem Mückennetz unten gegen Mücken, nicht aber gegen Schnecken, die kriechen unten durch


Cool, jetzt wird im Cotic Forum endlich mal BP-Freak-Material gepostet. 420g für das Tarp/Leichtzeit ist ja mal ne Ansage. Ich habe ein Astucas Bivy https://www.astucas.com/en/products/millaris-bivy-sack/, eine leichte Isomatte und ein Quilt. Bei uns im Norden und in Dänemark hat es ja oft Shelter, wo es dann ohne Tarp geht.


----------



## dangerousD (26. August 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt wird im Cotic Forum endlich mal BP-Freak-Material gepostet. 420g für das Tarp/Leichtzeit ist ja mal ne Ansage. Ich habe ein Astucas Bivy https://www.astucas.com/en/products/millaris-bivy-sack/, eine leichte Isomatte und ein Quilt. Bei uns im Norden und in Dänemark hat es ja oft Shelter, wo es dann ohne Tarp geht.


…ich hab‘n Haus 😜


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> …ich hab‘n Haus 😜


auf'm rücken, Du schnecke? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> auf'm rücken, Du schnecke? ;-)


Nee, im Garten. Aber da gibt‘s auch Schnecken 😁


----------



## olev (29. August 2021)

Siehst du: Ich hab weder Haus noch Garten, dafür bin ich überall zu Hause 🤠

Das hatte ich angestellt.


----------



## Eaven (29. August 2021)

@olev Toller Bericht


----------



## /dev/random (2. September 2021)

Von gestern auf'm Rückweg:


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. September 2021)

Mein FlareMax auf der letzten gemeinsamen Tour. Da werde ich schon ein wenig sentimental...😥


----------



## Erbse73 (3. September 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Mein FlareMax auf der letzten gemeinsamen Tour. Da werde ich schon ein wenig sentimental...😥


Es kommt hoffentlich in gute Hände???


----------



## singletrailer67 (3. September 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Es kommt hoffentlich in gute Hände???


Das ist Bedingung ☝
Die sind aber noch unbekannt...


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2021)

Kleine Feierabendrunde in der neuen Heimat zum erkunden.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1353121


_Celebrating the simple life… 👍_


----------



## GT97 (10. Oktober 2021)

Das sieht nach XC (oder DC?) aus? Wieviel mm hat die Gabel?
Dafür liebe ich diese Karre. Man kann daraus je nach Gabel- und Reifenwahl alles Mögliche bauen und das Ding fährt trotzdem einfach geil.


----------



## aju (11. Oktober 2021)

Mal wieder einen Klassiker aus dem Keller geholt...


----------



## singularidad (14. Oktober 2021)

Mit dem Solaris MAX bei der Lines Trailpartie @josibergtrails


----------



## Deleted 447044 (23. Oktober 2021)

Heute rastet das Soul am Teufelstisch. 
passend….Anhang anzeigen 1360023


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Oktober 2021)

JSimon schrieb:


> Heute rastet das Soul am Teufelstisch.
> passend….Anhang anzeigen 1360023


Gibt es noch einen Teufelstisch...oder hast Du den geschrumpft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 447044 (24. Oktober 2021)

...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Oktober 2021)

JSimon schrieb:


> Hm versteh die Frage oder den Witz nicht wirklich. Der Fels heißt so und ist so groß.
> 🤔


Es gibt noch n anderen Teufelstisch,- der ist halt etwas größer…


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. Oktober 2021)

JSimon schrieb:


> Hm versteh die Frage oder den Witz nicht wirklich. Der Fels heißt so und ist so groß.
> 🤔


War ernst gemeint...ich kannte nur den hier in der Pfalz.


----------



## Deleted 447044 (24. Oktober 2021)

...


----------



## aju (24. Oktober 2021)

aju schrieb:


> Mal wieder einen Klassiker aus dem Keller geholt...


Der Klassiker funktioniert auch in steilem Geläuf sehr gut. Und extrem viel Spaß macht er auch. Daher gehe ich jetzt wieder von 27,5, lang, flach und modern



auf 26, steil, kurz und unfahrbar zurück


----------



## ultraschwer (24. Oktober 2021)

Ketzer!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## din_format (25. Oktober 2021)

Hab noch eins mit See und Bergen aus dem Spätsommer.


----------



## fskbln (31. Oktober 2021)

Sunny home trails geniessen


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2021)

Trocken war es hier auch, nur mit dem Tageslicht hat irgendwas nicht gestimmt…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. November 2021)




----------



## singularidad (3. Dezember 2021)

Seit langem wieder einmal mit dem BFe unterwegs gewesen. 26 ain‘t dead😁


----------



## aju (12. Dezember 2021)

Richtig, 26er sind nicht tot - im Gegenteil. Gestern am Donnersberg:


----------



## GT97 (12. Dezember 2021)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Perspektive, aber das 26er sieht aus wie ein BMX-Rad


----------



## DukeTB (12. Dezember 2021)




----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2021)

DukeTB schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1386828


Fango beschde 👍
Da fühlt sich so ein Inselrad wie zu Hause 😁


----------



## blaubaer (14. Dezember 2021)

ab in den Schnee...


----------



## dangerousD (2. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues Euch allen! Zum Auftakt mit dem SodaMax unterwegs gewesen - nachdem ich die DVO Sapphire endlich mal mit neuem Schmieröl beglückt habe. Läuft wieder gut (wobei die sicher nochmal 3 Jahre durchgehalten hätte 😁 ). 




Und auch für 2022 lautet das Motto wieder:





😉

In diesem Sinne: ride on 👍


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Januar 2022)

Sind jetzt beides nicht so die Standard-Bikes 😁
Heute zweimal Cotic auf der Alb. Schön Kaffee trinken und wieder heim... Schon geil, wie flexibel (und dabei immer geil!) die Kisten sind!





rechts ein Soul, glaub MK2, 26" mit 700c Conti TerraTrail, links mein Escapade, aktuelles Modell, mit Pendel-Ausstattung.
Geht ab, der Fuhrpark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (11. Januar 2022)

Wir brauchen eine Cotic Klassiker-Ecke hier im Forum  Das Soul ist ja ein tolles Teil, hast du das aus England?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2022)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine Cotic Klassiker-Ecke hier im Forum  Das Soul ist ja ein tolles Teil, hast du das aus England?


Meines Wissens hat @Hockdrik das importiert, ja.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2022)

Sooo, nach längerem bin ich jetzt auch wieder auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.
Ein paar Wochen nach einem Crash im Herbst stellte sich leider immer wieder Schulterschmerz ein und die Aufklärung und eine Besserung hat leider etwas gedauert.
Letztes Wochenende und gestern habe ich dann die Wurst mal wieder ausgeführt (hauptsächlich auf Straße) und vor allem gestern festgestellt, dass es wohl Zeit wird für Spikereifen 






Ein Kumpel hatte zum Glück noch n Satz 27.5er übrig und so waren wir heute in stählerner Gesellschaft auf den Osloer Eis Trails unterwegs. Fühlt sich super geil an wieder richtig Rad zu fahren nach 3 Monaten.


----------



## radzwei (4. Februar 2022)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sooo, nach längerem bin ich jetzt auch wieder auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.
> Ein paar Wochen nach einem Crash im Herbst stellte sich leider immer wieder Schulterschmerz ein und die Aufklärung und eine Besserung hat leider etwas gedauert.
> Letztes Wochenende und gestern habe ich dann die Wurst mal wieder ausgeführt (hauptsächlich auf Straße) und vor allem gestern festgestellt, dass es wohl Zeit wird für Spikereifen
> Anhang anzeigen 1411490Anhang anzeigen 1411491
> ...





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sooo, nach längerem bin ich jetzt auch wieder auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.
> Ein paar Wochen nach einem Crash im Herbst stellte sich leider immer wieder Schulterschmerz ein und die Aufklärung und eine Besserung hat leider etwas gedauert.
> Letztes Wochenende und gestern habe ich dann die Wurst mal wieder ausgeführt (hauptsächlich auf Straße) und vor allem gestern festgestellt, dass es wohl Zeit wird für Spikereifen
> Anhang anzeigen 1411490Anhang anzeigen 1411491
> ...


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. Februar 2022)

@radzwei  Zitierst Du gerne...?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2022)

Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt @radzwei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (8. Februar 2022)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> @radzwei  Zitierst Du gerne...?





Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt @radzwei ?


Da hat sich wohl zitatzwei in dem @radzwei sein account gehakkt


----------



## radzwei (8. Februar 2022)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich bin auch etwas verwirrt @radzwei ?


Sorry, mein Fehler. Totale Erschöpfung und für mein Alter und ein zu kleines Smartphone zu einer Uhrzeit, wo ältere Menschen ins Bett gehören...


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2022)

Heute am Pyramidenkogel. Ist schon fein warm, aber danach waren Bike und Biker gepökelt   .


----------



## zec (3. März 2022)

Erste alpine Tour des Jahres  .


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2022)

Achja, der Winter 
Hier hats die letzten Tage ordentlich getaut bei praller Sonne und erste Trails direkt vor der Tür (hehe) sind wieder fahrbar. Die Schulter scheint auch weiterhin mitzuspielen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2022)

Auf dem Heimweg 😊


----------



## herrundmeister (4. März 2022)




----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1431900Anhang anzeigen 1431901Anhang anzeigen 1431902


Und, hast Du den Flow im Fluß gefunden? 😉


----------



## herrundmeister (5. März 2022)

Das ist der Trail, aber nur so 25cm tief


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2022)

bei Dir sind sprachliche "finessen" echt für den poppo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Das ist der Trail, aber nur so 25cm tief





a.nienie schrieb:


> bei Dir sind sprachliche "finessen" echt für den poppo.



Aber ich hab‘s zumindest versucht ☝️

😁


----------



## dangerousD (20. März 2022)

So, nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder Bildchen von meiner Seite…

Gestern mit Frauchen auf gemütlicher Rad- und Feldwegrunde:





Heute dann etwas mehr Action - mit dem Hardtail auf lustigen Trails im Schwarzwald
unterwegs. @Hockdrik und @guitarman-3000 ich habe unsere geplante Hardtailrunde mal angetestet.






















…und auch im Schwarzwald gibt es neue Baumarten:





😁

Schee war’s. Aber für‘s nächste Mal kommen doch Clickies ans Rad. Schnelles Gerumpel über viele Wurzeln und Steine ist damit einfach entspannter 😎


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. März 2022)

Root infected, rocky as hell… 😉


----------



## Soulist (23. März 2022)

26 ain‘t dead


----------



## pelue67 (26. März 2022)

Lago di Garda letzten Samstag


----------



## Erbse73 (26. März 2022)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Lago di Garda letzten Samstag


Schönes Bike …ich finde das alte verdrehte Cotic Band irgendwie schöner als das neue …


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2022)

So, Gemeinde,- es ist soweit! Dachte, ich melde es erstmal hier, bevor ich es die Tage im Bikemarkt einstelle:

Mein Escapade darf gehen. Ich biete es als L- Rahmenset der aktuellen Generation, letztes Farb- Batch, mit Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel sowie den Alumee-Blechen (integrierter Gepäckträger für bis zu 2x8 Kg) an. Hätte dafür gerne 600.-

Anbauteile wie Kurbel, Gruppe etc. sind verhandelbar.


----------



## yellowmug (31. März 2022)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> So, Gemeinde,- es ist soweit! Dachte, ich melde es erstmal hier, bevor ich es die Tage im Bikemarkt einstelle:
> 
> Mein Escapade darf gehen. Ich biete es als L- Rahmenset der aktuellen Generation, letztes Farb- Batch, mit Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel sowie den Alumee-Blechen (integrierter Gepäckträger für bis zu 2x8 Kg) an. Hätte dafür gerne 600.-
> 
> ...


fast ein jahr lang gewartet bis jemand genau das rahmenset verkauft... ein paar monate zu spät für mich, aber was fürn deal


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2022)

yellowmug schrieb:


> fast ein jahr lang gewartet bis jemand genau das rahmenset verkauft... ein paar monate zu spät für mich, aber was fürn deal


Wieso? Meinst, das ist zu günstig?
War son Bauchpreis... 🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowmug (31. März 2022)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wieso? Meinst, das ist zu günstig?
> War son Bauchpreis... 🤷


ich find ihn sehr fair bepreist


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. April 2022)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> So, Gemeinde,- es ist soweit! Dachte, ich melde es erstmal hier, bevor ich es die Tage im Bikemarkt einstelle:
> 
> Mein Escapade darf gehen. Ich biete es als L- Rahmenset der aktuellen Generation, letztes Farb- Batch, mit Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel sowie den Alumee-Blechen (integrierter Gepäckträger für bis zu 2x8 Kg) an. Hätte dafür gerne 600.-
> 
> ...


Is wech 😎


----------



## dangerousD (3. April 2022)

Schlechtes Wetter? Alles eine Frage der Einstellung 😉
Beinahe britische Bedingungen heute…


----------



## Caese (3. April 2022)

Das war bei dir aber nicht in Wuppertal, oder? 😁


----------



## dangerousD (3. April 2022)

Caese schrieb:


> Das war bei dir aber nicht in Wuppertal, oder? 😁


Wenn Du mich meinst: nee 😁 Derart viel Wasser auf den Trails gibt’s bei mir in der Regel nicht. Selbst heute waren sie lediglich feucht und griffig. Natürliche Drainage + Hanglage regelt 👍


----------



## Caese (3. April 2022)

jau, ich meinte dich - aber war auf das viele Weiß neben dem Trail bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (4. April 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1431900Anhang anzeigen 1431901Anhang anzeigen 1431902


Du hattest die Bildunterschrift vergessen:

"Ne Schatz, das ist wirklich der Weg. Ich kenn mich hier aus. Ich brauch kein Navi!"

;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. April 2022)

Es wird Sommer!





Die Räder blühen auf...





Abwärts 😈


----------



## pelue67 (18. April 2022)

Von München durch den Forstenrieder Park, bei Buchenhain an die Isar und hoch bis Hohenschäftlarn.
Zurück über Baierbrunn.

Isar bei Pullach





Baierbrunn mit Alpen





Ein wenig Pflege ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2022)

Auch in Oslo hält der Frühling Einzug. Wobei die Natur stellenweise noch etwas unentschlossen ist, ob und überhaupt.
Eckdaten der 3 Touren in der Osterwoche: >140km, >3000hm, >12h Sattelzeit. Zwei Dritteln BFe (siehe Bilder) & ein Drittel Rakete.










Nach langen Touren und tollen Aussichten gehört es sich natürlich einen "Kanelbolle" (Zimtschnecke) als Stärkung zu vertilgen.


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Mai 2022)

Heute lange Kennenlernen Runde mit dem Purple FlareMAX


----------



## orudne (15. Mai 2022)

Traumwetter heute. 
Gemütliche Gravel-Runde mit dem Escapade.


----------



## bfe-le (15. Mai 2022)

Bescht Weddar, deshalb "Unterwegs im Namen des Herren"


----------



## orudne (21. Mai 2022)

Aktuelles Lieblingsrad:



Escapade am Hasenbrünnele zum Wasser auffüllen 

(am „kein Trinkwasser“ Schild links sieht man noch den Abdruck und die Schraubenlöcher von dem „Trinkwasser“ Schild, das vor fünf Jahren einfach ausgetauscht wurde)


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Mai 2022)

Kurze Komoot Tour durch den Aplerbecker Wald 🌳


----------



## mad raven (22. Mai 2022)

Soulist schrieb:


> 26 ain‘t dead Anhang anzeigen 1443465


Auch wenn man das Bike leider schlecht erkennt auf dem Bild: hab am WE mein 26" BFe auf dem Enduro Rennen in Willingen spazieren gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2022)

das zweite cotic (soul, M, grün) hat es leider nicht auf die bilder geschafft




__





						Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie
					

Fahrt mal nach Neuharlingersiel ins La Mer. Vorher reservieren. Tipp: Heibutt oder das Spinatcurry. ;)  Im Ort waren wir gestern und heute schon 👍 danke für den Tipp




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## pat23 (27. Mai 2022)

Mit dem JEHT in Kroatien unterwegs. War definitiv nicht die schlechteste Wahl für die Gegend 👍


----------



## flowforfun (28. Mai 2022)

pat23 schrieb:


> Mit dem JEHT in Kroatien unterwegs. War definitiv nicht die schlechteste Wahl für die Gegend 👍


Sieht fast aus wie Rab, oben vom Hochplateau runter.


----------



## pat23 (28. Mai 2022)

@flowforfun 100 Punkte, is der Weg runter zum Campingplatz 👍


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2022)

Heute Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs bei Grønliåsen und der Hvervenbukta.


----------



## flowforfun (29. Mai 2022)

pat23 schrieb:


> @flowforfun 100 Punkte, is der Weg runter zum Campingplatz 👍


Geile Tour, ich bin mit meiner Perle über das Plateau gewandert, vom Campingplatz aus hoch und auf der anderen Seite „außen“ rum zurück. Mit den Fahrrad sicher auch sehr geil da oben.


----------



## pat23 (29. Mai 2022)

@flowforfun ich war jetzt schon oft unten, habs aber jetzt das erste mal mit dem rad geschafft. Absolut zu empfehlen. Waren mit inselhüpfen ne Woche auf div. Inseln unterwegs und ich würds sofort wieder machen. Das Jeht war optimal fürs steinige Terrain 👍


----------



## Eaven (29. Mai 2022)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Heute Gestern mit dem Cotic unterwegs bei Grønliåsen und der Hvervenbukta.
> Anhang anzeigen 1487656


Warm und trocken bei euch?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2022)

Eaven schrieb:


> Warm und trocken bei euch?


Der Frühjahr war extrem trocken, die letzten 2 Wochen sind wechselhaft mit dringend benötigtem Regen.
Das meiste davon ist aber schnell wieder weg.
Ab dem kommenden Wochenende soll das Thermometer dann auch mal über die 20°C gehen in Oslo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. Juni 2022)

Heute im Straßentrimm auf Teer unterwegs:







orudne schrieb:


> …
> 
> Mit dem Lenker muss ich mal schauen, ob da vielleicht noch einer drauf kommt, der nicht ganz so verbogen ist. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich einfach daran gewöhnen muss. Bin davor noch nie einen Gravellenker gefahren.
> 
> …



Auf der zweiten Tour keine Gedanken mehr drüber gemacht, nach der dritten will ich keinen anderen Lenker mehr haben ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juni 2022)

Erstaunlich,- die veränderte Geo am neuen Solaris ist kaum, aber positiv spürbar (bergauf bessere Traktion vorne). Das neue Logo und den Schriftzug... Naja 🤷
Aber die Farbe kommt in Natura so richtig geil!
Darf ich vorstellen: Agent:In Orange 🥰
















Geht alles mit der Gerät. Rauf, runter, schnell, springen, verblockt, umsetzen...

(Ja, die Kabel mach ich noch ordentlich, wenn die neue Gabel reinkommt. War spät gestern...)


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2022)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich,- die veränderte Geo am neuen Solaris ist kaum, aber positiv spürbar (bergauf bessere Traktion vorne). Das neue Logo und den Schriftzug... Naja 🤷
> Aber die Farbe kommt in Natura so richtig geil!
> Darf ich vorstellen: Agent:In Orange 🥰
> Anhang anzeigen 1491648Anhang anzeigen 1491649Anhang anzeigen 1491652Anhang anzeigen 1491650Anhang anzeigen 1491651Anhang anzeigen 1491653Anhang anzeigen 1491654
> ...


Welcome back to team Cotic, digger 😉


----------



## pelue67 (17. Juni 2022)

Mountainbike-Tour im Karwendel. Start bei Hinterriß, an der Maut-Station vorbei und dann hoch zum Plumsjoch.
Wetter war genial, wenig los, ein paar (Skilanglauf-)Skater beim Sommer-Training auf der Straße im Tal. 


Start am Parkplatz kurz hinter Hinterriß um 09:30 Uhr





Blick zu den Laliderern Richtung Falkenhütte





Großer Ahornboden






























Spinatknödel auf der Plumsjochhütte


----------



## John_Boy (24. Juni 2022)

Luisenhöhe bei FR. Jeder baumstupf wirkt Photogen wenn man ein Soul daranlehnt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie passend 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (25. Juni 2022)

Transalp Österreich - Slowenien - Adria


----------



## georgauf (26. Juni 2022)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Transalp Österreich - Slowenien - Adria


Hast die Tour irgndwie getracked und magst das vielleicht posten? Hut ab jedenfalls!


----------



## din_format (27. Juni 2022)

Hab meins am WE nach Lenzerheide ausgeführt.


----------



## pelue67 (28. Juni 2022)

georgauf schrieb:


> Hast die Tour irgndwie getracked und magst das vielleicht posten? Hut ab jedenfalls!


Danke!
War eine geführte Tour. Hab leider nicht getrackt.


----------



## EarlyUp (2. Juli 2022)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs mit meinem SolarisMax. Da ich mir spontan die Michelin Wild AM2 und Force AM2 gekauft habe, wollten die natürlich mal im Dreck spielen.


----------



## orudne (6. Juli 2022)

Heute mit zwei Escapades unterwegs 👍


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2022)

seit langem mal wieder auf dem mtb unterwegs. dafür gleich steil und loser untergrund. habe mich gegen die plastesofas wacker geschlagen...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2022)

wieder richtig radfahren, ohne pi ohne pa, ohne schaltung...


wallace & gromit "unter sofas"


leider auch hier verdammt trocken und es wird immer lichter :-(


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2022)

fingerübungen


----------



## pelue67 (19. Juli 2022)

Vom Tegernsee um den Risserkogel, Schinder und Wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (19. Juli 2022)

Alpencross, egal Escapade geht immer.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2022)

Mir gefällt insbesondere die Lösung mit der offenen Snackbar vorne


----------



## versteher (24. Juli 2022)

Nachtfahrt ...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2022)

2 x heavy metal


----------



## jens_sport04 (28. Juli 2022)

Ich habe eine Alpenüberquerung gemacht von München nach Österreich an der Isar entlang, bis zum Gardasee - Juli 2022
GPS-Daten auf Komoot --> https://www.komoot.de/tour/853584295?ref=wtd
Weitere Fotos auf Instagram --> https://www.instagram.com/p/Cgd8aPwsiXR/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## versteher (29. Juli 2022)

Hier stand Müll... 😉


----------



## Eaven (29. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1522298


@a.nienie Was rauchen die beiden Typen da auf der Bank


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2022)

Eaven schrieb:


> @a.nienie Was rauchen die beiden Typen da auf der Bank


denen rauchen die köpfe nachdem ich sie den ganzen tag zugelabert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2022)

Blaue Bikes...



...und blaue Beeren.


----------



## sachse1 (31. Juli 2022)

Mein Escapade. Wie ein alter Kumpel. Bringt mich jeden Tag auf Arbeit und ich drehe fleißig Schotterrunden, macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2022)

einmal hausrunde

kurze singletrails, mind. S2 ich schwör.


aussicht


advanced gravel


monumentalbauten


vom SK gibt es keine bilder, weil das da so gewackelt hat ;-)

die einzige pause vor der letzten abfahrt...


... in sichtweite der touri falle


zuckerwasser


fazit: geht alles mit der möhre. das nächste mal ca. 0,5ml wasser mehr mitnehmen,


----------



## zrk (3. August 2022)

Im Bikepark mit dem Jeht 🤙🏽


----------



## flying-meikel (5. August 2022)

Mensch, hier muss ich auch mal posten….
Morgens um 6:00 ist die Temperatur auszuhalten.




Aber die nächsten Tage werden ja nicht ganz so Heiß👍


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2022)

warum finden cx rennen normalerweise im herbst/winter statt? damit man nicht so elendig schwitzt. training mit 10 schaltern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> warum finden cx rennen normalerweise im herbst/winter statt? damit man nicht so elendig schwitzt. training mit 10 schaltern.


Ich habe zuerst "Training mit 10 Spaltern" gelesen  

Die folgende Line ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen, die muss jemand vor relativ kurzer Zeit geputzt haben aber sah bis dato noch ungefahren aus. Aus einem ersten "oida, ordentlich" wurde beim zweiten betrachten ein "geht schon, aber auch für mich? Mal ranrollen". Heute wurde daraus dann ein "läuft."
Es gibt allerdings zwei Möglichkeiten die Line zu fahren, einmal von unten gesehen links, heute meine Wahl und etwas leichter, oder von rechts. Da kommt dann im oberen bereich noch eine zusätliche Stufe dazu und man hat vermutlich nur verschwindend geringe Möglichkeit in der Mitte der Line zu stoppen und muss voll durchziehen. Aber wer weiß, vllt überkommt mich das ja auch noch das nächste mal. Startet allerdings off-camber und hat viel potentiell rutschiges Moos die Option.
Die Bilder und auch das Video auf dem Handy wirken leider mal wieder so gar nicht wie es sich anfühlt...









Auch wenn ich in Betracht ziehe etwas neues anzuschaffen, das gute alte Stück läuft auch nach 6 Jahren und kann vermutlich immer noch mehr als ich.


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2022)

interessante linie.


----------



## verzetje (8. August 2022)

Cotic tonic in Kitzbuhel


----------



## Nichtslutz (14. August 2022)

akk, akk, akk.....


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. August 2022)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1533610akk, akk, akk.....


Wachsen bei euch die Bäume schief ,oder hat der Fotograf geschummelt ?
😉
👍


----------



## din_format (15. August 2022)

Is am Meer, sind windschief…
Ich mag das Foto, sieht sehr dynamisch aus.


----------



## Caese (15. August 2022)

Schoasdromme schrieb:


> Wachsen bei euch die Bäume schief ,oder hat der Fotograf geschummelt ?
> 😉
> 👍


Ich scheine durch den gleichen Blitzer gefahren zu sein. Bisken Schieflage hatte der Apparat evtl, aber nicht sooo viel


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. August 2022)

Mal wieder nach dem Rechten sehen...


----------



## pat23 (16. August 2022)

@guitarman-3000 un, die Achs ordentlich ingeschmeert? Geht die Auffahrt von der B48 mittlerweile ein bischen besser?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. August 2022)

Alles ordnungsgemäß gewartet! 😉
Die Auffahrt geht halt so gut, wie Deine Beine sind…. Wenn ich richtig interpretiere, welchen Teil Du meinst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. September 2022)

Begnadete Gegend!


----------



## aju (6. September 2022)

Letzte Woche in Südtirol...


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2022)

der trekkingrad hack ist immer noch spassig zu fahren.



falls jemand sam trifft/spricht: so hätte das roadrat sein sollen ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2022)

noch ein bisschen landschaft


----------



## zrk (16. September 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2022)

italien? spanien?


----------



## zrk (17. September 2022)

🇮🇹 Finale Ligure, Blick auf Borgio von Santa Maria Maddalena.

Ideale Umgebung für das Jeht hier 🤌


----------



## zrk (20. September 2022)

Nochmal ich... heute Morcote, Schweiz/Tessin


----------



## flying-meikel (21. September 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2022)

mit dem messer zur schiesserei
...

ausfahrt mit einem haufen (stahl)verrückten gestern. dicke backen ist mein signature move.
#rudel

bild von @Seppl-


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## olev (5. Oktober 2022)

Heut das Homeoffice zeitig beendet und rauf aufs Rad. Noch ganz unten.




Und mehrere Stunden (zwei) später ganz oben.




Pausieren.




Chillaxen.




Und Suppe kochen.




Sonnenuntergang.




Mond.


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2022)

Top...nennt man das dog-packing? Auf jeden Fall 3 Zusatzpunkte von mir für: Bike-Packing, Hund mitnehmen und für den Feststoff-Brenner


----------



## olev (5. Oktober 2022)

Danke, doch einen Zusatzpunkt muss ich gleich wieder abgeben: ich bin anschliessend wieder nach Hause gefahren.

Dogpacking geht mit der Kiste aber schon.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1564983


Aaaaalter! Wie breit ist der Lenker bitte? Oder ist das der Perspektive geschuldet?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2022)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aaaaalter! Wie breit ist der Lenker bitte? Oder ist das der Perspektive geschuldet?


52cm an den hoods








						THE COAST HANDLEBAR GEN 2
					

A few years back we started playing around with wider bars on our mountain bikes. Trendy? Yes. Beneficial? Absolutely. Turns out the same benefits extend to Drop Bars, which is why we designed the Coast to give you more stability, further control, and extra comfort on your gravel or city bike...




					www.pnwcomponents.com
				




wenn ich das rad über trails scheuche, dann brauche ich schon etwas hebel.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 52cm an den hoods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mal eine Ansage. Und ich dachte, mein 46er Cowchipper ist breit 😅


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2022)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Ansage. Und ich dachte, mein 46er Cowchipper ist breit 😅


ja, ist schon ein geweih, aber ich mag das. der coast hat auch wenig raech & drop und bis jetzt die beste form.


----------



## radzwei (8. Oktober 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja, ist schon ein geweih, aber ich mag das. der coast hat auch wenig raech & drop und bis jetzt die beste form.


Den Lenker hätte John Tomac wohl auch gern gehabt.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2022)

radzwei schrieb:


> Den Lenker hätte John Tomac wohl auch gern gehabt.


jain. bei ihm ging es ja auch um die aerodynamische geschichte.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Erbse73 (9. Oktober 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1565599


Was ist denn das für ein Cotic Modell?? Solaris? Soul? Sieht interessant aus


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2022)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Cotic Modell?? Solaris? Soul? Sieht interessant aus


altes soul, also noch mit dem schmalen steuerrohr, keine ahnung ob mk1, mk2...


----------



## Marco-1900 (19. Oktober 2022)

Lipischer/Preusischer Velmerstot, die höchsten Erhebungen (Berge kann man da ja noch nicht zu sagen) die wir hier so haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (20. Oktober 2022)

Soul in the Woods…..Mark 2, 120mm Reba, 1 Grad Slackset, Hope Naben mit Mavic Xm 719…..12,5 Kg….Down Country bevor der Begriff geboren wurde 😎😁


----------



## Jandenk (25. Oktober 2022)

Seit langem mal wieder eine freie Stunde genutzt. Herrlich dieser Herbst.


----------



## EarlyUp (29. Oktober 2022)

Hatte endlich mal wieder Zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2022)

ich zitiere aus einem grafitti


> grüne brücke, ohne dich hätte ich angst vorm leben


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2022)

heute noch schnell den buckel runterrutschen



macht schon laune. aber schon krass, das speiseeis trekkingrad vom kollegen hat deutlich flachere winkel. vielleicht sollte ich doch mal eine etwas längere gabel testen. einen löffel hätte ich noch da...


----------



## Erbse73 (21. November 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heute noch schnell den buckel runterrutschen
> Anhang anzeigen 1585366
> macht schon laune. aber schon krass, das speiseeis trekkingrad vom kollegen hat deutlich flachere winkel. vielleicht sollte ich doch mal eine etwas längere gabel testen. einen löffel hätte ich noch da...


Gefällt mir besser als das neue CASCADE....überlege immer noch mein Swift mal mit Dropbar aufzubauen?


----------



## radzwei (4. Dezember 2022)

Trolle und Kobolde lieben dieses Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2022)

gerade mal mittag und schon die lampen an.

und knecht ruprecht haben wir auch getroffen...


----------



## radzwei (4. Dezember 2022)

radzwei schrieb:


> Trolle und Kobolde lieben dieses Wetter


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2022)

kurz um den block. statt kacheln schneeflecken verbinden...


----------



## Raui (14. Dezember 2022)

Nach gut 1,5 Jahren Cotic-Abstinenz heute back to the roots........im Schnee
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Grip war zwar zeitweise grenzwertig, aber nix verlernt auf´m HT 
Ich weiß, der hintere Fender sieht "super" aus, hält aber den Pöppes schön trocken.....und der Cotic Mudguard vorne ist falsch herum montiert, ist bei der DT Swiss Gabel nicht anders machbar

Ich hatte zuerst vor, mit dem Rahmen ein "Grävel"-Bike aufzubauen, habe mich aber dann doch für den Winter erstmal anders entschieden. Im Frühjahr kommt neue Farbe dran und dann mal schauen.....
Ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bike


----------



## olev (19. Dezember 2022)

Wenn's zu wenig Schnee hat für die Ski




wird halt Rad gefahren.







Zuoberst vier Frauen angetroffen, die mich zu Glühwein eingeladen haben.




Und dann rein in den Sonnenuntergang - der Schnee war schon wieder hart, ein Traum!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (24. Dezember 2022)

Stahlrohr everywhere...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2022)

gestern




heute



sitzposition ist immer noch baustelle. habe relativ zeitnah meine knie gemerkt. daraufhin wurde die sattelneigung etwas korrigiert. dann war es erstmal in ordnung. war aber tendeziell bergab und rücken wind ;-) sattel ist max. nach hinten geschoben. um eine setback stütze komme ich bei dem relativ steilen sitzwinkel nicht herum scheint es. gabel hat jetzt eine einbauhöhe von 445mm. vorbau dürfte 90mm haben, den sollte ich dann auch noch verkürzen.


----------



## radzwei (2. Januar 2023)

3 e-biker in Daunen und ein Cross Country Racer mit Carbon in kurzen Bib. Alles wie im Sommer...


----------



## georgauf (2. Januar 2023)

radzwei schrieb:


> 3 e-biker in Daunen und ein Cross Country Racer mit Carbon in kurzen Bib. Alles wie im Sommer...


ist das ein Froggat SolarisMax?


----------



## radzwei (3. Januar 2023)

georgauf schrieb:


> ist das ein Froggat SolarisMax?


Nein , British Racing Green. War ne kleine Farbsonderserie. Passt gut ins Allgäu. Entspricht nicht dem glitzernden BRG , wie beim aufgeblasenen aktuellen Minicooper, sondern dem eines alten Lotus. Mit dem Bild im Kopf fahre ich schneller...


----------



## DasLangeElend (Sonntag um 18:01)

Ich spiel mal Geoguesser:


----------



## radzwei (Sonntag um 20:49)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal Geoguesser:
> Anhang anzeigen 1616214


Funktioniert erschreckend gut


----------

